# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u privatnim klinikama

## BHany

U skladu s najavljenom reorganizacijom i uređenjem foruma otvaram novu temu _Potpomognuta u privatnim klinikama
_
*Molim vas da budete sažeti, informativni i da dijelite korisne informacije. 
*

*Molim vas, ponovno, kao i na početku prošlog    topica, nemojte vibrati i ostalo (za to imate odbrojavanje – vibranje    ćemo prebacivati na odbrojavanje bez upozorenja) i chatati (chat ćemo    brisati, također, bez upozorenja)*. Nastojat ćemo u tome  biti   dosljedni koliko nam mogućnosti dopuštaju jer želimo da na ovoj  temi,   kao i na svim drugima, prije svega budu dostupne informacije. 

*SRETNO SVIMA 

**STARA TEMA*

----------


## BHany

Razloge zašto se o privatnim klinikama u RH raspravlja na jednoj (ovoj) temi objašnjeni su  ovdje

*Već su i neke informacije u ovom postu zastarjele pa vas molimo da sve nove informacije o pojedinoj klinici postate ovdje ili pošaljete jednoj od   nas da ih uvrsti u ovaj prvi post. Također, ukoliko su nam još neke teme o   privatnim klinikama promaknule, posebice novije, dajte nam ovdje link pa ćemo i njih zalijepiti u ovaj post kako bi sve bilo na jednom mjestu.*

Ostavljamo, dakle, linkove na neke postojeće starije i novije teme, ako nekom još trebaju jer su dosta stare, a sve novo raspravljamo na ovoj zajedničkoj.




> Cijene 2007
>  Općenito 2007
>  Poliklinika Škvorc 2007
>  Poliklinika IVF 2010
>  Poliklinika Vili 2006/2007
>  Poliklinika Vili 2010
>  dr. Duić 2010


 *PODACI O KLINIKAMA:*



> *Poliklinika IVF*
> Poliklinika za ginekologiju, porodništvo i reprodukcijsku medicinu 
> Babonićeva 121 
> 10000 Zagreb 
> Tel: 01  46 78 600
> Fax: 01 46 78 601
> e-mail: poliklinika.ivf@zg.t-com.hr
> web: http://www.poliklinika-ivf.hr/
> 
> ...

----------


## lavko

Jel sad ovdje pišemo? Zbunj.
Da li je itko bio na pregledu kod dr. Radončića možda? Ima li kakvih nada da će počet radit negdje uskoro? Anybody?

----------


## amazonka

Da, ovdje pišete...u skladu s reorganizacijom foruma na koju vas podsjećam http://forum.roda.hr/announcement.php?f=87

----------


## Misko

Mi smo kod dr.Radoncica, on nažalost jos uvijek nezna gdje ce raditi postupke!

----------


## jo1974

i mene isto zanima dr.radončić misko javlja čim saznaš gdje če biti   i sretno tebi    :Smile:

----------


## suzzica

Miško kako je prošlo?
Evo ja ponosno čuvam svoju mrvicu  :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

Znači trenutno je nemoguće kod njega u postupak jer ga nema gdje obaviti?

----------


## Misko

Pozdrav svima! Evo punkcija je bila jučer, dobili smo 6 jajnih stanica, danas biologica kaže da su se oplodile 5... :Very Happy: 
Sutra ćemo znati kad je transfer!
Sto se tice dr R.on nažalost jos nezna gdje ce raditi postupke, nama je samo rekao da nove pacijente neuzima jer nema gdje! Tako je bar nama rekao prije mj dana, sada ga mi nismo nista pitala, možda se nesto i promjenilo, najbolje da ga nazovete ili barem naz.Vili pa vam oni mogu reci na čemu ste,nas je uzeo jer smo već bili u Beti,a on je nas dr od samog početka! Ali ako ovaj put ne uspije neznam gdje i kada ce nas dr primiti u sljedeći postupak!

----------


## anaši1507

Misko, sretno i neka svih 5 budu blastice  :Very Happy:

----------


## Misko

Hej društvo, nikako da se javim! Et bio u subotu, 3 dan 6-stanične bubice! Danas su javili da od ostalih nista nije bilo kvalitetno za zamrzavanje, ali na to smo i navikli! Neznam sta da mislim o ovom postupku, po prvi put smo imali et 3 dan, inače je uvijek 5 dan i naravno neuspjesan,tko zna možda bas sa ovim ranijim et uspijemo.....
Ovaj put smo radili isci a ne klasičan ivf, ali nismo dobili nista bolje rezultate, dr i biologica neznaju sta ce ju s nama, sve kao ok a nista nije ok...
Želim vam sviiiima puuuno sreće i naravno javim daljnji tijek događanja  :Wink:

----------


## Argente

Je li netko pokušao uletiti kod Škvorca preko HZZO?

----------


## Kirona

Pozdrav....ja sam bila kod Škvorca, 29.11. punkcija i 4.12.transfer dvije blastice :Wink:  Do sada sam bila na Sv. Duhu i imam malog misa od 3 godine ( od tamo :Wink: ....Mogu samo pohvaliti ekipu i pristup- stvarno uigrana ekipa!

----------


## Argente

Dobrodošla Kirona, daj nam još malo detalja - koja vam je dijagnoza, kakvu si stimulaciju imala, koliko folikula je bilo, koliko ste JS i embrija ste dobili, tko je od doktora/biologa sada tamo, jesi li imala anesteziju i sve što još misliš da bi bilo zanimljivo, tnx!

----------


## Kirona

Ja '80- koliko toliko o.k., MM 83-svaki put druga dijagnoza, zadnji nalaz normo. Sada 16 ampula gonala, sprej Suprefact, punkcija 11 dan dobili 11 dobrih stanica i 5 losih, 6 se oplodilo ali niti jedna nije dobra za zamrzavanje. Dr. Nenad Škvorc i bilog Kniewald. Anestezija nije pod HZZO ali mozes ju platiti- ja jesam obzirom na toliki broj.Stvarno imam samo pohvale na cijelu ekipu trude se i sve nekako (barem meni) je proslo bezbolno...A sada cekanje do bete :Wink:

----------


## Nolica

i ja već u drugom postupku kod Škvorca.prošli mj.bio prirodni i sve bilo super,stanica se oplodila ali beta0,9. 
sad sam kao u blago stimuliranom ali nisam popila ni kutiju klomifena već idem na punkciju jer mi je vodeći folikul veličine za štopericu. malo sam razočarana jer sam očekivala da ću nakon polustimuliranog imati 3-5 stanica kad ono 1 kao u prirodnom :Smile: 
što je najgore predpostavila sam da će se to desiti jer kad sam bila na stimuliranom u MB isto mi je krenulo ranije sa proizvodnjom folikula pa su me vratili na kontracepcijske tablete...ima li neki drugi lijek za zaustaviti rad jajnika osim kontracepc.tableta? mislim tablete treba piti 1-2 mj unaprijed, pa me zanima jel postoji nešto što se uzima od 1.ili 2. dc, a što bi omogućilo sinhronizirani razvoj svih folikula?

----------


## ljube

> pa me zanima jel postoji nešto što se uzima od 1.ili 2. dc, a što bi omogućilo sinhronizirani razvoj svih folikula?


Postoji- supresija, namjena joj je uskladiti razvoj folikula i spriječiti prijevremenu luteinizaciju.

----------


## Inesz

> Pozdrav....ja sam bila kod Škvorca, 29.11. punkcija i 4.12.transfer dvije blastice Do sada sam bila na Sv. Duhu i imam malog misa od 3 godine ( od tamo....Mogu samo pohvaliti ekipu i pristup- stvarno uigrana ekipa!


Kirona
je li pao testić?

----------


## antalya

i ja sam u postupku u Poliklinici Škvorc na uputnicu. Ako vas bilo što zanima pitajte rado ću odgovoriti. Inače dojmovi su jako dobri. Cijeli tim je jako susretljiv i dr. Škvorc je jedna krasna osoba koju možete sve pitati i skroz opušteno razgovarati. Prije nego smo se odlučili pokušati kod njih pretražili smo cijeli net o postupcima kod njih i vrlo malo info smo našli i baš mi je žao zbog toga.Očito nisu "razvikani" kao neki ali mi smo im dali priliku i nije nam žao. Prošli smo i VV i Petrovu i IVF polikliniku tako da iskustva već imamo i možemo uspoređivati. Svjesna sam da je jedini uspjeh rođenje djeteta ali iz iskustva znam da nije ni sve u klinici u koju idete jer nisu oni čarobnjaci. Jednostavno se sve zvijezde moraju poklopit i sreća mora biti na vašoj strani. Tako da ako i ne uspije ovaj postupak bar smo se osjećali kao ljudi i bili primljeni na jedan jako uljudan način.

----------


## Nolica

> Postoji- supresija, namjena joj je uskladiti razvoj folikula i spriječiti prijevremenu luteinizaciju.


a što se još od lijekova koristi za supresiju osim kontracepcije?

----------


## ljube

> a što se još od lijekova koristi za supresiju osim kontracepcije?


Lijekovi koji se koriste za supresiju su agonisti GnRH (Decapeptyl, Suprefact nazalni sprej i dr.) i antagonisti GnRH (Cetrotide, Orgalutran).

----------


## riba76

> i ja sam u postupku u Poliklinici Škvorc na uputnicu. Ako vas bilo što zanima pitajte rado ću odgovoriti. Inače dojmovi su jako dobri. Cijeli tim je jako susretljiv i dr. Škvorc je jedna krasna osoba koju možete sve pitati i skroz opušteno razgovarati. Prije nego smo se odlučili pokušati kod njih pretražili smo cijeli net o postupcima kod njih i vrlo malo info smo našli i baš mi je žao zbog toga.Očito nisu "razvikani" kao neki ali mi smo im dali priliku i nije nam žao. Prošli smo i VV i Petrovu i IVF polikliniku tako da iskustva već imamo i možemo uspoređivati. Svjesna sam da je jedini uspjeh rođenje djeteta ali iz iskustva znam da nije ni sve u klinici u koju idete jer nisu oni čarobnjaci. Jednostavno se sve zvijezde moraju poklopit i sreća mora biti na vašoj strani. Tako da ako i ne uspije ovaj postupak bar smo se osjećali kao ljudi i bili primljeni na jedan jako uljudan način.


Poslala bih ti pp,al su ti iskljucene,da ne idem off topic,thanx

----------


## Zečurka

> i ja sam u postupku u Poliklinici Škvorc na uputnicu. Ako vas bilo što zanima pitajte rado ću odgovoriti. Inače dojmovi su jako dobri. Cijeli tim je jako susretljiv i dr. Škvorc je jedna krasna osoba koju možete sve pitati i skroz opušteno razgovarati. Prije nego smo se odlučili pokušati kod njih pretražili smo cijeli net o postupcima kod njih i vrlo malo info smo našli i baš mi je žao zbog toga.Očito nisu "razvikani" kao neki ali mi smo im dali priliku i nije nam žao. Prošli smo i VV i Petrovu i IVF polikliniku tako da iskustva već imamo i možemo uspoređivati. Svjesna sam da je jedini uspjeh rođenje djeteta ali iz iskustva znam da nije ni sve u klinici u koju idete jer nisu oni čarobnjaci. Jednostavno se sve zvijezde moraju poklopit i sreća mora biti na vašoj strani. Tako da ako i ne uspije ovaj postupak bar smo se osjećali kao ljudi i bili primljeni na jedan jako uljudan način.


I ja sam kod njih  :Smile:  Slažem se s tobom, čitav tim uključujući anesteziologa :lool:  (skroz je simpa i kul), je topao i susretljiv. Iako mi se čini da od ovog postupka ništa (ivf, dvije jajne, jučer je bila punkcija ali još nisu pripustile spermiće danas kada sam nazvala da vidim ima li partija) :Sad: , mislim da ću ponovo pokušati kod njih.

----------


## Zečurka

Isuse, zakaj ja ne mogu odgovoriti :voodoo:  već pola sata pokušavam.

----------


## Inesz

Zečurka
nova si članica i prve tvoje poruke treba odobriti adminica.

bila si kod Škvorna na račun HZZO-a?


kakav je postupak bio-prirodnjak ili stimulirani?


cure, ima li trudnoća od ovih postupaka na teret HZZO-a u Škvorcu?

----------


## riba76

Zecurka,znas li hoceli imati i u 2014. Preko hzzo-a?
I koliko se čeka?
Thanx

----------


## Zečurka

:Smile:  sry, malo sam nestrpljiva, tek sam kasnije vidjela to pravilo. Jep, HZZO, blagostimulirani prvi ikada, prirodnjak mi ne preporučuje( :Nope: godine+amh.....)=
Riba, pitala sam ga, rekao je da su zahtjev predali, ali da još ništa ne zna. Ja nisam ništa čekala. Čim sam prikupila sve nalaze uzeo me u postupak. Izgubila sam dosta vremena s tim nalazima i papirologijom, znate kako to ide kod nas, na žalost.

Još se jedva snalazim po forumu, ne znam gdje da pitam, da li je koja imala ovakav slučaj s oplodnjom, mislite da ako nije bilo partija odmah, da otpišem odmah ovaj postupak kao probni? :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Inesz

Zečurka
kakvu si stimulaciju dobila? koliko imaš godina i koliki ti je amh? 

jesu li se stanice oplodile?  moguće je da ne dođe do oplodnje, oni su sigruno radili oplodnju, a je li uspjela to ti moraju reći.




ajmo cure, javite, ima li koja trudnoća iz postupaka na teret HZZO-a u poliklinici Škvorc?

pišite, kakve stimulacije ste imale, koliko js dobile, koliko embrija imate, ima li embrija za zamrzavanje?

----------


## antalya

*inesz* pa evo  meni je stimulacija bila suprefact sprej i puregon 1050 jedinica (to bi ispalo 14 kom ali pošto je u penu onda računam u jedinicama ,valjda sam se dobro izrazila), dobila sam 8 js od toga 5 embrija. Budući da sam ja inzistirala na transferu 5 dan evo sad sam u fazi čekanja. Danas je 4 dan i sutra bi trebao biti transfer. Ako ih više preživi zamrzavaju se. Zamrzavanje se ne plaća jer to pokriva uputnica od postupka,ali kad se ide na odmrzavanje onda se plaća.Nisam pitala koliko tak da to ne znam. Ja sam prošli ciklus odradila prirodnjak u fazi čekanja i obavljanja papirologije.Ulovili smo js i transfer je bio 3 dan osmostanične mrve ali nije se primila. Čim sam dobila odmah smo krenuli u stimulirani tak da nismo gubili vrijeme. Inače anestezija se plaća 1000 kn,ako ne želite onda dobijete ketonal ili tako nešto. Ja sam išla bez anestezije u prirodnjaku i tu 1 js nisam ni osjetila ali sad sam uzela anesteziju pošto je više kom u pitanju. Uglavnom čekanja nema sve ide po ps-u...za 2014 još neznaju ali imaju volju obnoviti ugovor sad je samo pitanje dali će im hzzo odobriti kao što je već netko rekao.

----------


## antalya

*riba76* sad ću promijenit postavke pa se slobodno javi

----------


## antalya

*zečurka* kakva je danas situacija ,ima li dobrih vijesti iz laba?

----------


## Zečurka

> Zečurka
> kakvu si stimulaciju dobila? koliko imaš godina i koliki ti je amh? 
> 
> jesu li se stanice oplodile?  moguće je da ne dođe do oplodnje, oni su sigruno radili oplodnju, a je li uspjela to ti moraju reći.


 39 god, amh 5.4 (ref 0-75.7/pmol/L) VV :Rolling Eyes: , IVF, stimulacija 2-6 dc femara 2x1, 375 IJ puregona, tj svaki dan po 125+estrofem 3x1. 11 dc aspiracija, 3 oocite, ali dvije js, i sada dalje još ništa ne znam. Ne znam kako je drugdje, kod njih nakon aspiracije zoveš slijedeći dan (i svaki nakon toga) da ti kažu kakvo je stanje. Kada sam jučer nazvala rekla je biologica da se _još_ nisu oplodile ali da ne paničarim, da još ima vremena. :Unsure:  Zato sam pitala da li je imao još netko takav slučaj jer si sve nešto mislim da ako se nisu oplodile odmah, da niti neće.  Po mom (nestručnom) mišljenju, stim je bila preblaga, (a opet s takvim amh da mi bilo što da tko zna da li bi ih bilo više) a js izgleda nezrele. Baš sam si nekak bezveze sad, moram nazvati, a muka mi je. :Nope:

----------


## Inesz

znam kako ti je muka zvati da čuješ  jesu li se oplodile.

sretno!

zašto nisu radili ICSI kad si imala sam 2 js?



inače,
oocita znači jajna stanica. vjerojatno si htjela napisati da si imala 3 folikula za apiraciju.

puna sam pitanja-zašto ti nije radio stimulirani nego u ovaj polustimulirani?
jesi femaru sama kupila?

----------


## Zečurka

hvala  :Smile: , još nisam nazvala, bljak, najradije i ne bi :durise: 

Sada se i ja to isto pitam...zašto ne ICSI, ne znam kako to ide, možda zato jer smo krenuli s IVF, možda ne može mijenjati kada postupak već započne. Stvarno ne znam, lupam na pamet, ali IVF mi je preporučen zato jer je spermio super. 

Skužila sam kaj sam napisala (oocita) kad je već bilo kasno, a ne znam editirati još :Embarassed: , da, tri folikula jadnička, od ta tri jedan je bio puno veći i taj je odmah nakon aspiracije otpisan, ali mislim da je doc po tom velikom ravnao vrijeme za aspiraciju....i vidiš sad. Zašto je "debeli" otpisan to ne znam točno, bila sam još napola pod anestezijom kada su mi rekli razlog. Cista? Moguće?

Polustimulirani, a kajaznam, kako sam friška u tome nisam puno zapitkivala, pretpostavljam da se odlučio na to zbog amha, ili čisto da vidimo kako ću uopće reagirati? Imaš ti kakvo mišljenje o tome? Ne, femaru su mi tamo dali.

----------


## Argente

> *inesz* pa evo  meni je stimulacija bila suprefact sprej i puregon 1050 jedinica (to bi ispalo 14 kom ali pošto je u penu onda računam u jedinicama ,valjda sam se dobro izrazila), dobila sam 8 js od toga 5 embrija. Budući da sam ja inzistirala na transferu 5 dan evo sad sam u fazi čekanja. Danas je 4 dan i sutra bi trebao biti transfer. Ako ih više preživi zamrzavaju se. *Zamrzavanje se ne plaća jer to pokriva uputnica od postupka,ali kad se ide na odmrzavanje onda se plaća.*Nisam pitala koliko tak da to ne znam. Ja sam prošli ciklus odradila prirodnjak u fazi čekanja i obavljanja papirologije.Ulovili smo js i transfer je bio 3 dan osmostanične mrve ali nije se primila. Čim sam dobila odmah smo krenuli u stimulirani tak da nismo gubili vrijeme. *Inače anestezija se plaća 1000 kn,*ako ne želite onda dobijete ketonal ili tako nešto. Ja sam išla bez anestezije u prirodnjaku i tu 1 js nisam ni osjetila ali sad sam uzela anesteziju pošto je više kom u pitanju. Uglavnom čekanja nema sve ide po ps-u...za 2014 još neznaju ali imaju volju obnoviti ugovor sad je samo pitanje dali će im hzzo odobriti kao što je već netko rekao.


Super, baš mi je drago da se i par Škvorcevki javilo i koliko vidim iskustva su uglavnom dobra.
Boldani dio mi je sporan.
Zašto bi se anestezija doplaćivala? I pogotovo FET? Kako HZZO to može ne pokrivati ako je to dio standardnog postupka i time je u državnim bolnicama besplatno tj. pokriveno? Mislim, ja svoju anesteziju ni svoj FET u državnom sektoru nisam doplaćivala.
Ili ipak pokriva?

----------


## Inesz

Zečurka

nova si, i još nisi ušla u zbilju mpo pacijenata u Hrvatskoj. a ta zbilja je tužna. hrvatsko zdrastvo nema novaca i svi pacijenti, tako i mpo pacijenti, jako ispaštaju radi toga.

mislim da ti Škvorc nije radio stimulirani zato jer mu hzzo za stimulirani plaća oko 8000 kn, što je pak jako mali iznos za odgovoarajuću stimulaciju žena od 39 godina i koja ima amh 5 pmol/L.
 :Sad: 
na žalost, to je zbilja.

tvoje godine i tvoj amh traže stimulirani postupak u kojem će se potrošiti puno ampula lijekova i to mu se ne isplati. jedino je Škovrc od svih privatnika pristao na cjenik hzzo-a. ne znam kakva mu je kalkulacija, ali nije fer ne pružiti najbolje moguće liječenje pacijenticama ako je već pristao na uvjete hzzo-a.

ako sada ne uspije i budeš opet išla kod Škvorca, inzistiraj na stimuliranom postupku. prije toga odi na konzultacije kod drugih privatnika i pitaj kakvu bi ti i koliku stimulaciju predložili.

pisale ste puno o ljubaznosti dr i osoblja u toj poliklinici. mene zanima kakve vam stimulacije daje i ima li trudnoća.

----------


## Argente

Mada je to sa štednjom prilično moguća varijanta, ne bih ja odmah đonom. Nije rijetkost polustimulacija na niski AMH, dapače. Ali slažem se s Inesz, prije sljedećeg postupka (ako ga bude) ne bi bilo loše otići na konzultacije kod još kojeg privatnika i po mogućnosti mu ne reći kakav protokol si imala ovdje. No, s obzirom na to da sve to iziskuje i para i vremena, nema ti druge nego zaorati po internetu. Za početak, preporučujem temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60001-A...ine-i-postupci

----------


## Inesz

Zečurka je pacijentica kojoj je ovo 2. postupak, 1. polustimulirani. Neće postati mlađa niti će joj se zaliha jajnih stanica povećati. Ona nema vremena za eksprimente, mislim da je zbilja bilo pošteno pacijentici dati punu stimulaciju, pa ako odgovor bude slab onda ići s varijantama polustimulacije.

Zečurka, jesi li sama kupila femaru?

----------


## mostarka86

> Ona nema vremena za eksprimente, mislim da je zbilja bilo pošteno pacijentici dati punu stimulaciju, pa ako odgovor bude slab onda ići s varijantama polustimulacije.


Vezano za Ineszin komentar...Tako je meni Poljak uradio. Moj AMH je 2,5. Krenuo je sa stimuliranim postupkom, u kojem sam dobila 4js, 2 oplođene. Naredni postupak je okrenuo na polustimulirani, vraćen 1 embrij, jer jednako loše reagujem sa 30 i 5 ampula. I predložio mi je da ubuduće samo idem na polustimulirane, jer nema svrhe trošiti i novce i zdravlje uzaludno.

----------


## Zečurka

Napisala sam cijelu plahtu, ali je nestalo struje pa je sve odj...uhm.

Ovako, ništa od ovoga postupka. Jedno jajce se pokrenulo, ali kako su bili *nezreli*, nisu imali snage za dalje. Dakle, ja ne mislim da je problem u blagostim. postupku, jer kao što mostarka kaže, ako je meni amh nizak vjerujem da ni cisterna ljekova tu ne može pomoći. Problem je, čini se meni, u preranoj aspiraciji.

 Vjerujem da se sve vi ovdje bolje kužite u problematiku (meni je ovo prvi postupak ikada), pa pliz komentirajte, ima li smisla aspirirati folikule veličine 15,1x15 i 13,7x8 i onaj po kojem se valjda ravnao je bio 19,1x18.  :gaah:  Ako ima kakav link s tom problematikom, molim uputite me, koje veličine su za aspiraciju, pa sama biologica je potvrdila sada da su bili _nezreli_. I brijem da, ako se i taj jedan jadnik nezreli pokrenuo/oplodio, da onda nije problem u mojim lošim jajcima. Mislim, normalno da sam sada ljuta, ne znam možda griješim, ali čemu trovanje ljekovima, a onda asp nezrelih folikula koji i nemaju šanse.

Inesz, nisam sama kupila femaru, dobila sam ju tamo.

----------


## Vrci

To za veličinu folikula sam i ja ispitivala, kad su ok za aspiraciju. Meni je dr rekla da to ovisi - o pacijentu, o lijekovima... Jer da nisu jednake veličine folikuli za pucanje u prirodnjaku i za aspiraciju u stimulaciji.

Mislim da je meni u postupku femarom i gonal/menopur glavni folikul na dan aspiracije bio nešto sitno iznad 20mm, manji je mislim bio oko 17, i taj nije bio zreo

----------


## Zečurka

Pa vidiš. Mislim da oni pucaju kada stignu do 19, 20 mm prirodno - ali u stimuliranom postupku ne bi smio jedan narasti ogroman a ostali neki zakržljali, trebali bi svi biti podjednake veličine, barem približno. Ako je tvoj bio nezreo na 17mm onda nemam šta razmišljati o tome kakvi su bili ti moji od 15mm, jel. Ja sam bila happy što su izvirila tri, ali nisam gledala kojih su veličina. :cupakosu:

----------


## Nolica

> Pa vidiš. Mislim da oni pucaju kada stignu do 19, 20 mm prirodno - ali u stimuliranom postupku ne bi smio jedan narasti ogroman a ostali neki zakržljali, trebali bi svi biti podjednake veličine, barem približno. Ako je tvoj bio nezreo na 17mm onda nemam šta razmišljati o tome kakvi su bili ti moji od 15mm, jel. Ja sam bila happy što su izvirila tri, ali nisam gledala kojih su veličina.



ja sam imala sličan slučaj u polustimuliranom,opisala sam par postova prije.mislim da mi trebamo supresiju da zaustavi prijevremeni rad jajnika.meni su to skužili na 1.uzv u Mariboru i odgodili mi cijeli postupak.
Dakle, meni(38g) je Škvorc predložio prirodni,pa polustimulirani jer je prošlo samo 3mj od full stimulaciji u Mariboru.
prirodni je prošao ok, folikul punktiran kad je bio 21mm...ali stanica se nije "nešto" pa sam svakodnevno po nekoliko puta razgovarala sa biologom i uvjek je govorio,čekamo,ne gubite nadu...i kad sam ja 4 dan definitivno izgubila svaku nadu i isto kao ti odgađala da ga nazovem,navečer mi javi da ju je ipak ujutro ICSIao i da se počela dijeliti te da dođem sutradan na ET. prije ET me biolog odveo u lab i pokazao mi stanicu pod mikroskopom.Ja sam riknula kad sam ju vidjela...nije bila tako savršen cvijet kao Mariborske,ali je ipak bila živa!  na kraju beta 0,9 što me rastužilo ali ipak iskustvo sa biologom Kniweldom mi je zaista vratilo vjeru u medicinu.
Sad sam krenula u polustimulirani i odmah sam skužila da neće biti ok jer mi je jedan folikul bio velik na UZV 2.dan. Nisam popila ni kutiju klomifena i već sam završila na punkciji samo 1.folikula. bilo ih je još ali su bili cca10mm, pa mi je doktor objasnio da je besmisleno punktirati sve ispod 15mm. sad čekam da vidim kak će se razvijati ova mala.
ja sam objasnila dr. da nije ok da sam "potrošila" 1 polustimulirani preko HZZO a nisam potrošila ni kutiju klomifena i dobila 1js.Danas mi je dao recept za klomifene da ih kupim i vratim njima, i onda će ovaj postupak voditi kao prirodni.Što mi se čini fer.
može li mi netko reći na koliko postupaka imamo pravo preko HZZOa?

----------


## bubekica

Imas pravo na 2 prirodnjaka i 4 stimulirana.

----------


## Zečurka

> ja sam imala sličan slučaj u polustimuliranom,opisala sam par postova prije.mislim da mi trebamo supresiju da zaustavi prijevremeni rad jajnika.meni su to skužili na 1.uzv u Mariboru i odgodili mi cijeli postupak.
> Dakle, meni(38g) je Škvorc predložio prirodni,pa polustimulirani jer je prošlo samo 3mj od full stimulaciji u Mariboru.
> prirodni je prošao ok, folikul punktiran kad je bio 21mm...ali stanica se nije "nešto" pa sam svakodnevno po nekoliko puta razgovarala sa biologom i uvjek je govorio,čekamo,ne gubite nadu...i kad sam ja 4 dan definitivno izgubila svaku nadu i isto kao ti odgađala da ga nazovem,navečer mi javi da ju je ipak ujutro ICSIao i da se počela dijeliti te da dođem sutradan na ET. prije ET me biolog odveo u lab i pokazao mi stanicu pod mikroskopom.Ja sam riknula kad sam ju vidjela...nije bila tako savršen cvijet kao Mariborske,ali je ipak bila živa!  na kraju beta 0,9 što me rastužilo ali ipak iskustvo sa biologom Kniweldom mi je zaista vratilo vjeru u medicinu.
> Sad sam krenula u polustimulirani i odmah sam skužila da neće biti ok jer mi je jedan folikul bio velik na UZV 2.dan. Nisam popila ni kutiju klomifena i već sam završila na punkciji samo 1.folikula. bilo ih je još ali su bili cca10mm, pa mi je doktor objasnio da je besmisleno punktirati sve ispod 15mm. sad čekam da vidim kak će se razvijati ova mala.
> ja sam objasnila dr. da nije ok da sam "potrošila" 1 polustimulirani preko HZZO a nisam potrošila ni kutiju klomifena i dobila 1js.Danas mi je dao recept za klomifene da ih kupim i vratim njima, i onda će ovaj postupak voditi kao prirodni.Što mi se čini fer.
> može li mi netko reći na koliko postupaka imamo pravo preko HZZOa?


 :Smile:  Žao mi je zbog tvoje bete. Ma ja ne zamjeram njima ništa, doktor je stvarno susretljiv kao što sam već rekla, i svi su topli i simpa što je isto bitno, a ne da me tamo razbacuju ko po traci. Moje su dvojbe samo oko tih punktiranih stanica, i da li je postupak možda trebalo prekinuti kada se vidjelo da ne rastu ravnomjerno, ali ne mogu još ništa reći konkretno dok ne razgovaram s docom.Više sam općenito ljuta na čitav svijet, mislim da je to normalno.
Hoćeš li se vratiti k njima nakon NG, _ako_ dobiju ugovor, a ako ga ne dobiju?

----------


## nina977

> ja sam imala sličan slučaj u polustimuliranom,opisala sam par postova prije.mislim da mi trebamo supresiju da zaustavi prijevremeni rad jajnika.meni su to skužili na 1.uzv u Mariboru i odgodili mi cijeli postupak.
> Dakle, meni(38g) je Škvorc predložio prirodni,pa polustimulirani jer je prošlo samo 3mj od full stimulaciji u Mariboru.
> prirodni je prošao ok, folikul punktiran kad je bio 21mm...ali stanica se nije "nešto" pa sam svakodnevno po nekoliko puta razgovarala sa biologom i uvjek je govorio,čekamo,ne gubite nadu...i kad sam ja 4 dan definitivno izgubila svaku nadu i isto kao ti odgađala da ga nazovem,navečer mi javi da ju je ipak ujutro ICSIao i da se počela dijeliti te da dođem sutradan na ET. prije ET me biolog odveo u lab i pokazao mi stanicu pod mikroskopom.Ja sam riknula kad sam ju vidjela...nije bila tako savršen cvijet kao Mariborske,ali je ipak bila živa!  na kraju beta 0,9 što me rastužilo ali ipak iskustvo sa biologom Kniweldom mi je zaista vratilo vjeru u medicinu.
> Sad sam krenula u polustimulirani i odmah sam skužila da neće biti ok jer mi je jedan folikul bio velik na UZV 2.dan. Nisam popila ni kutiju klomifena i već sam završila na punkciji samo 1.folikula. bilo ih je još ali su bili cca10mm, pa mi je doktor objasnio da je besmisleno punktirati sve ispod 15mm. sad čekam da vidim kak će se razvijati ova mala.
> ja sam objasnila dr. da nije ok da sam "potrošila" 1 polustimulirani preko HZZO a nisam potrošila ni kutiju klomifena i dobila 1js.Danas mi je dao recept za klomifene da ih kupim i vratim njima, i onda će ovaj postupak voditi kao prirodni.Što mi se čini fer.
> može li mi netko reći na koliko postupaka imamo pravo preko HZZOa?


Po mom mišljenju dr. je krivo postupio ,trbao je žrtvovati taj veliki folikul a pustiti ove koji su bili 10 mm da rastu i punktirati njih,no to je moje mišljenje nastalo iz iskustva dosadašnjeg,nažalost dugotrajnog liječenja..Sretno..

----------


## Nolica

> Po mom mišljenju dr. je krivo postupio ,trbao je žrtvovati taj veliki folikul a pustiti ove koji su bili 10 mm da rastu i punktirati njih,no to je moje mišljenje nastalo iz iskustva dosadašnjeg,nažalost dugotrajnog liječenja..Sretno..


kako to misliš...pa jel nebi "veliki" ovulirao a ostali propali da je pustio još koji dan?

----------


## Nolica

> Žao mi je zbog tvoje bete. Ma ja ne zamjeram njima ništa, doktor je stvarno susretljiv kao što sam već rekla, i svi su topli i simpa što je isto bitno, a ne da me tamo razbacuju ko po traci. Moje su dvojbe samo oko tih punktiranih stanica, i da li je postupak možda trebalo prekinuti kada se vidjelo da ne rastu ravnomjerno, ali ne mogu još ništa reći konkretno dok ne razgovaram s docom.Više sam općenito ljuta na čitav svijet, mislim da je to normalno.
> Hoćeš li se vratiti k njima nakon NG, _ako_ dobiju ugovor, a ako ga ne dobiju?


ja sam isto jako zadovoljna...nemam baš previše iskustva ali dovoljno da znam kako def.ne treba izgledati odnos dr. - pacijent
ne vjerujem da će dobiti nove ugovore, jer koliko se meni čini HZZO svaki put sa drugom klinikom potpisuje ugovore. mislim da su samo Cito imali više puta valjda da bolje pokriju jug HR.
ako bude trebalo, razmišljam ići i privatno kod njih.Dvojba mi je MB ili oni,ali moram priznati da mi je odnos puno bolji u Škvorcu, a biolozi su im predivni i JAKO mi ulijevaju povjerenje.
no prvo moram otići po tu "debelu" nestrpljivicu koja je požurila i zaznula ostale folikule  :Wink:

----------


## Zečurka

> Po mom mišljenju dr. je krivo postupio ,trbao je žrtvovati taj veliki folikul a pustiti ove koji su bili 10 mm da rastu i punktirati njih,no to je moje mišljenje nastalo iz iskustva dosadašnjeg,nažalost dugotrajnog liječenja..Sretno..


hhmm, ali ne bi li "debeli", ako bi ovulirao time uništio i ove manje? Čemu bi onda služila štoperica? Sry ak ispitujem gluposti, ali fakat me sada zanima.




> ne vjerujem da će dobiti nove ugovore, jer koliko se meni čini HZZO svaki put sa drugom klinikom potpisuje ugovore.


Meni se čini da to tko će dobiti više ovisi o tome koja od klinika pristane na hzzov divan cjenik :Raspa:  Kako stvari idu, neće ugovor dobiti nitko.

I sretno Nolice :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

> kako to misliš...pa jel nebi "veliki" ovulirao a ostali propali da je pustio još koji dan?


A kod mene, mi smo hvatali ovaj veći jer dr nije htjela čekati još par dana da manji narastu (1 veći je bio i 2 manja). Jer mi onda punkcija padne prekasno, i prođe mi optimalno vrijeme implantacije. I kad smo se tako požurili, dobili smo 1 js i evo primilo se. Punkcija je bila školska na 14dc, a inače su bile na 17-18 dc. Meni i uz stimulaciju sporo rastu folikuli

----------


## M@tt

http://www.24sata.hr/news/uspjeh-hrv...secnice-345659

----------


## snelly85

Bok cure,
nova sam u mpo,danas sam išla na konzultacije u Vinogradsku.Samnom je sve ok osim hipertireoze i epi,mm loš spermiogram asthenoteratozospermija.
S obzirom na njegov nalaz i s obzirom na moje dijagnoze i terapiju koju uzimam preporučen nam icsi u prirodnom ciklusu.
Ostala sam šokirana kad mi je dr rekao da imamo pravo samo 2 puta preko hzzo-a,a da ostalo plačamo.
Rekao je cijenu za prirodni icsi oko 7000-8000 kn.To me je šokiralo.
Pa sad mene zanima ako ima koja cura koja je išla u polikliniku Vili kod dr.Radončića na prirodni icsi da kaže kolika je točno cijena?
Ili ako netko drugi zna ukupnu cijenu postupka i način plačanja?
Gledala sam na stranici ali ne mogu naći cijenik.
Hvala na pomoći  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Imaš na stranicama Beta plus MPO cijenik,piše IVF/ICSI  transfer 3.dan cuijena 4.500 kn. Sretno...

----------


## amazonka

Da Snelly, preko HZZO-a imaš pravo pravo na dva IVF-a/ICSI-a u prirodnom ciklusu
Inače u Viliju se više ne rade postupci

Na stranicama Betaplusa imaš kompletan cjenik
IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu jest 4500 kuna
cijene su kod svih privatnika više, manje iste

----------


## mostarka86

Amazonka, molim te, jedno potanje. Da li dr.Radončić radi u Betaplusu? Ja sam se tek počela zanimati za njega, pa koliko sam skontala spominjala se Vili klinika i Beta, da radi u obje...ili tako nekako?

----------


## lavko

Doktor Radončić je radio u Betaplusu do nedavno, ali spletom nekih zamršenih okolnosti više ne radi tamo. Ja sam krenula kod njega i sad sam ostala praktički bez MPO doktora jer je otišao. Inače radi u Viliju ali tamo ne rade postupke.

----------


## Argente

Uglavnom sada se njegov transfer iščekuje napetije nego onaj Luke Modrića

----------


## snelly85

Cure,ja sam se jučer čula sa dr.Radončić u vezi cijene icsi u prirodnom ciklusu.Rekao mi je da će se postupci još neko vrijeme raditi u beta plus poliklinici...

----------


## mostarka86

> Uglavnom sada se njegov transfer iščekuje napetije nego onaj Luke Modrića


hahaha, a evo vidim i ja  :Smile:  hvala na infu. vjerovatno će neko napisati kada se tačno i šta bude znalo detaljnije o transferu sezone  :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

> Amazonka, molim te, jedno potanje. Da li dr.Radončić radi u Betaplusu? Ja sam se tek počela zanimati za njega, pa koliko sam skontala spominjala se Vili klinika i Beta, da radi u obje...ili tako nekako?


Cure su stigle odgovoriti prije mene: Ne, stjecajem okolnosti dr. R. više ne radi u Betaplusu.
Uostalom sve se vidi na njihovoj web stranici koja je vrlo jasna i to u podnaslovu popis suradnika.
U Viliju kao što je više puta rečeno ne rade se postupci više od godinu dana...
Hoće li i gdje raditi postupke, još se ne zna...

----------


## tetadoktor

> Uglavnom sada se njegov transfer iščekuje napetije nego onaj Luke Modrića


Arđo majstore  :Laughing:

----------


## Argente

Dobro, ali ovo što snelly piše je novi moment, to da joj je rekao da će se postupci još neko vrijeme raditi u Betaplusu...e sad, je li to značilo "postupci *će se* raditi" ili "postupke *ću* raditi?"

----------


## Ginger

> Uglavnom sada se njegov transfer iščekuje napetije nego onaj Luke Modrića


 :Laughing:

----------


## Darkica

Prije svega vam svima želim sretan Božić i da vam želje čim prije postanu stvarnost.
Zanimalo bi me ideli tko kod dr L u IVF centarodnosno kakva je trenutno situacija tamo. Nisam bila tamo od ožujka...a kako ponovo planiramo, zanima me ima li kakvih novosti...nadam se ne onih neugodnih...Jel' došlo do promjene u cijenama? Itd.
Zahvaljujem svima koji mi dogovore. Možete na pp da ne gušimo temu.

----------


## amazonka

> Prije svega vam svima želim sretan Božić i da vam želje čim prije postanu stvarnost.
> Zanimalo bi me ideli tko kod dr L u IVF centarodnosno kakva je trenutno situacija tamo. Nisam bila tamo od ožujka...a kako ponovo planiramo, zanima me ima li kakvih novosti...nadam se ne onih neugodnih...Jel' došlo do promjene u cijenama? Itd.
> Zahvaljujem svima koji mi dogovore. Možete na pp da ne gušimo temu.


Ima li kakvih novosti u IVF Centru kod dr. Lučingera? Kakve su cijene?
Jesu li i dalje gužve? Molim Vas da te podatke kažete javno a ne putem pp-a.
Poanta i jest u tome da javnim pisanjem korisne informacije budu svima dostupne.
Smislenim pisanjem i korisnim informacijama sigurno nećete gušiti temu.
Hvala.

----------


## bella77

Pozdrav svima,
Javljam se na ovaj podforum prvi put, pa ukratko moja "povijest bolesti":
od 2008 od 2010 sam prošla kroz 2 spontane trudnoće (obje završile prije 12 tjedna  :Sad:  ), nekoliko ciljanih ciklusa sa klomifenima, nekoliko inseminacija kod dr. Lučingera i 1 stimulirani IVF isto kod dr. Lučingera. - sve bez uspjeha. U očekivanju drugog IVF-a prirodna trudnoća i dijete koje ima sad nešto više od 2 godine. 

Kako radimo na drugom djetetu već godinu dana, krenuli smo opet u IVF vode. Imamo dogovor u Betaplus za sljedeći tjedan na konzultacije. 
E, sad moja pitanja: 
1. ja bih definitivno preskočila AIH i išla odmah na IVF - mogu li to tražiti (na žalost, nemam nikakve papire od dr. L. o prethodnim postupcima)? 
2. Također vidim tamo niz pretraga koje traže (prohodnost jajovoda, DNA spermiograma) a koje nemaju smisla za IVF. Mogu li reći da ne želim te pretrage? 
3. I zadnje: na njihovim stranicama je i niz nalaza (markeri i još neke) koji su potrebni za IVF. Kad sam išla kod Dr L. ništa od toga nismo radili, pa mi sad nije jasno jel to nužno ili je sve stvar dogovora?
Hvala!

----------


## Vrci

Što se tiče dogovora za stimulacije, aih/ivf, to se sve možeš dogovoriti. Stvarno poslušaju tvoje želje, pogotovo jer si već bila u mpo vodama i nisi totalni početnik. Tako da vjerujem da će se složiti za preskakanje aih-a.

Pretrage pred postupke - one zakonske moraš imati (markere na hepatitis i na hiv, krvna grupa za oba partnera - to bi te svugdje trebali tražiti. I ja sam ih radila kad sam bila kod L-a). Ove ostale će ti oni reći jel trebaju i koliko ima smisla.
Prohodnost ja nisam radila jer smo išli odmah na ivf zbog spermiograma, ovo dna spermiogram isto ne znam jel itko radio. Spermiogram običan bi trebalo napraviti, kakva je bila situacija kad si prije išla u postupke?

Uglavnom imaju puno preporuka i opcija što raditi, zato je najbolje da saslušaš dr, ali onda i kažeš svoje mišljenje i želje. Neće te siliti na nešto što ti ne želiš

----------


## bella77

Hvala, Vrci!
Prije kod dr L. stvarno nismo ništa radili, donijela sam CB koje sam imala od prije par mjeseci i još neke nalaze (spermiogram, kariograme, TORCH... - to smo radili zbog ove dvije neuspjele trudnoće). Ali dr L nije ništa tražio više od toga. Ma možda i zato jer je to bilo baš u onom periodu njegovog odlaska sa VV (sjećam se da sam dio pregleda odradila na VV, a dio u Metalčevoj) pa mu je valjda bila gužva oko svega...
Drago mi je da se može sve dogovoriti tamo s njima!

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da će te obvezno sad tražiti:
krvnu grupu, hep i hiv za oba partnera
tvoje hormone
mužev spermiogram
tvoje briseve

Dalje ovisi o tome što se dogovorite i što dr kaže. Mene prvo bilo malo frka predložiti što i kako hoću, ali sam skužila da dr sluša. Ja dala ideju ,ona mi pojasnila što misli i zašto - i zajedno smo došle do dogovora. To mi se jako sviđa

Kad ideš tamo, i kod koga?

----------


## bella77

CB imam iz 11 mjeseca
Spermiogram smo već radili kod njih prije Nove godine - astheno... 
Hormone moram napraviti - to znam
krvne grupe imamo od prije (to se ne mijenja, pa će valjda priznati par godina stare)  :Smile: 
Znači, još hep i hiv.

Idem 7.1 kod dr. Dmitrović. Ja ću njoj ponijeti što imam, pa neka kaže što još treba....
Više ne trebaju one potvrde psihijatra i pravnika? - to smo morali raditi za dr. L.

----------


## Vrci

O pa onda većinu imate riješeno. Brisevi ti vrijede, spermio isto, krvna grupa. Znači da, hepatitisi i hiv.
Ponesi sve što imaš  :Smile:  Ja sam bila kod nje, sigurno ćeš biti oduševljena. I ako nešto zaboraviš - slobodno se s njom komunicira preko maila, sve će ti pojasniti i tako.

One potvrde po novom zakonu srećom više ne trebaju

----------


## bella77

Hvala puno Vrci, sad mi je već nekako lakše...  :Smile: 
Ovako kad krene čovjek čitati što sve treba, misli da je toga puno previše...

----------


## Moe

> zato je najbolje da saslušaš dr, ali onda i kažeš svoje mišljenje i želje. Neće te siliti na nešto što ti ne želiš


Ovako je bilo i kod nas.

----------


## lavko

Cure, kako radi dr. Dmitrović? Jel ona u Betaplusu radi svaki dan ili samo određene dane?

----------


## Anitsirk 84

> Ovako je bilo i kod nas.



Moe mogu li te samo pitat koliko ti je amh? Vidim da si napisala da ti je nizak,moj je jako nizak 1,4 pmol (imam samo pola jajnika)

----------


## Vrci

> Cure, kako radi dr. Dmitrović? Jel ona u Betaplusu radi svaki dan ili samo određene dane?


Za mpo pacijentice i postupke mislim da je svaki dan tamo.
Za konzultacije i ostale preglede (ako ih jos radi), imaju rasporede. Znam da je bila dva dana u tjednu popodne kad sam ja isla na kozultacije,ne znam za dalje

----------


## Moe

> Moe mogu li te samo pitat koliko ti je amh? Vidim da si napisala da ti je nizak,moj je jako nizak 1,4 pmol (imam samo pola jajnika)


10,5 pmol/l

----------


## lavko

> Za mpo pacijentice i postupke mislim da je svaki dan tamo.
> Za konzultacije i ostale preglede (ako ih jos radi), imaju rasporede. Znam da je bila dva dana u tjednu popodne kad sam ja isla na kozultacije,ne znam za dalje


Hvala ti!

----------


## enigma1

Pozdrav svima,
nova sam na forumu, ali nazalost nisam nova u ovim vodama. Pripremam se za novi postupak pa me zanima da li netko ima neke svijeze info vezano za dr. Radoncica? Da li covjek radi ili ne radi postupke?
I naravno, sretno svima i da nam ova godina bude dobitna!!!

----------


## bubekica

drage moje,
prijateljica se sprema kroz par mjeseci u postupak, iako je nagovaram na drzavnu kliniku da ustedi novcice, posvadjana je s tom idejom i inzistira na privatniku. o privatnicima se nazalost u posljednje vrijeme slabo pise, o nekima nikako.
konkretno ju zanima ivf centar i poliklinika ivf, dobila je preporuku od svojih prijateljica. ali ja moram biti mali od foruma i malo prokopati. kakvo je stanje tamo? ima li svjezih informacija? kakvi su protokoli? rade li jos uvijek isti lijecnici kako pise na njihovim stranicama? 
prijateljica od mene ocekuje svojevrsnu "presudu", a ja nemam pojma o privatnjacima.

----------


## Vrci

Od ta dva izbora,ja bih radije ivf centar. Iako, treba odvagnuti i neke druge stvari (recimo ja sam od tamo otisla jer se radi samo ujutro,nema anestezije nikakve i slicno)

U ivf centru radi samo dr. L.

Za protokol ovisi kakve su dijagnoze i stanje,to napamet ne moze znati

----------


## bubekica

znam za anesteziju (no comment), ali nema nikog tko se svjeze javio od tamo, nikakve ideje o trenutacnim protokolima...

----------


## amazonka

Iskreno, ja sam jedna od onih koji se kane nastaviti liječiti u IVF centru. 
I rado bih prije prvih konzultacija htjela doznati iz prve ruke: ima li gužve,
kakvo je radno vrijeme', koliko se dugo čeka?

kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## Vrci

Radno vrijeme je samo ujutro. Mislim da je doktor tamo negdje do 1, nikad nisam bila kasnije. A i onda vec ostatak osoblja odlazi.

Guzve su bile dosta velike,kazu da su i sad tako. Ali doktor to ok odraduje. Nekad sam bila gotova brzo, a nekad upadnu konzultacije pa sam cekala pola sata ili dulje

----------


## perla5

> Radno vrijeme je samo ujutro. Mislim da je doktor tamo negdje do 1, nikad nisam bila kasnije. A i onda vec ostatak osoblja odlazi.
> 
> Guzve su bile dosta velike,kazu da su i sad tako. Ali doktor to ok odraduje. Nekad sam bila gotova brzo, a nekad upadnu konzultacije pa sam cekala pola sata ili dulje


Moram reći da imam samo riječi hvale za dr L. Od prvog dana je bio dostupan od 0-24, javljao se i sa godišnjeg, konkretno s plaže :Smile:  i UVIJEK je uzvratio poziv ili poruku istog dana ako se tog trenutka nije mogao javiti.

Gužve su velike, ali ja nikad nisam čekala previše jer sam mu naglasila da ne želim kasnit na posao i onda objašnjavati zašto kasnim. Čak sam kod njega išla i na injekcije savko jutro, a UZV svaki drugi dan. 

Ja osobno nisam puno znala o MPO ni protokolima, ali mi je sve objasnio i savjetovao kako misli da je najbolje.

Nema anestezije, ali mene nije osobno puno ni boljelo ili ja možda imam visoki prag boli iako sam prvi put dobila 10 js.

Ja sam vjerojatno malo i subjektivna (zbog bebice koja je na putu :Smile: , ali me se najviše dojmio ljudski pristup jer nisam imala osjećaj da sam mu samo broj na papiru.

----------


## Vrci

Pa to stoji, i meni je bio super. Ali nakon vise neuspjeha sam ipak odlucila da mi treba nesto drugo. Plus svi drugi nedostaci koje sam pomalo uocila.

Evo od privatnika preporucujem i Betaplus, ja sam tami dobila vise informacija, totalno druge protokole, i eto promjena je bila uspjesna. Malo su mi sire sagledali cijelu zdravstvenu situaciju, i smatram da je to velik plus. 
A i s doktorica je bila uvijek dostupna,cak i u 10 navecer kad sam popiskila lagani plusic na testu  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Mislim, svatko hvali svoje jel, evo realno sto su meni bili plusevi u Betaplusu:
Rad ambulanti i doktora popodne,na vecinu uzv sam isla nakon posla
Besplatan parking,nisam morala brinuti o tome da li moram produljiti
Ljubazno osoblje, sestre i svi doktori
Doktorica stalno dostupna, razmijenile smo hrpu mailova, sve sto sam se naknadno sjetila pitati mi je pojasnjavala
Mogucnost anestezije za punkciju (rekla sam sama sebi,ne mogu vise ici niti na jednu punkciju koja ce boljeti)
Fleksibilni su oko dogovora za protokol, postovali su moje zelje

I za IVF Centar mogu reci da je doktor super,iako sam ga znala vidati i na losije dane,kad nije bio raspolozen. Stvarni je stalno dostupan na mobu i pamti sve pacijentice. Ali eto,meni neke stvari vise nisu tamo odgovarale

----------


## Gabi25

Zar stvarno nema nikoga u postupcima u privatnim klinikama? Pišite cure, zanimaju nas iskustva

Mene evo recimo zanima ima li netko smrzliće kod dr. Lučingera te da li znate kad se i koliko to plaća? Čuvanje mislim?

----------


## perla5

> Zar stvarno nema nikoga u postupcima u privatnim klinikama? Pišite cure, zanimaju nas iskustva
> 
> Mene evo recimo zanima ima li netko smrzliće kod dr. Lučingera te da li znate kad se i koliko to plaća? Čuvanje mislim?


Evo ja sam imala smrzliće kod dr L i nije mi ništa naplatio, ali već sam mu bila stara mušterija pa možda zato :Smile: 

Mislim da se inače plaća kad se odmrznu, a samo čuvanje je oko 1000kn ( to sam vidjela po forumu i po drugim privatnim klinikama jer je i mene zanimalo koliko to košta)

Sretno!

----------


## Snekica

Ima li koja cura da je kod Škvorca?

----------


## pak

Pozdrav svima.
 Evo nesto novo, moglo bi zanimati cure iz Istre.
http://www.gynnova.hr/Obrada-neplodnosti-S16991
Sretno !

----------


## Snekica

pak, welcome back!

----------


## Zima77

Potpisujem od rijeci do rijeci dr l uvijek dostupan spreman pomoci I kad mi je bill najteze on me je dizao I tjerao Naprijed,,,,,

----------


## saša

Drage (i dragi),

nova sam na forumu, pa se unaprijed ispričavam ako se ne snalazim!

Ne znam u kojoj temi da otvorim moje pitanje:

Već dvije godine pokušavam ostati trudna, kod mene je sve u redu a dijagnoza supruga je ASTHENOZOOSPERMIJA (smanjena pokretijivost spermija). Bili smo u poliklinici Vili kod dr. Radončića na pregledu prohodnosti jajovoda i konzultativnom razgovoru, preporučio nam je inseminaciju. Sada se dvoumim gdje otići na postupak, tj. zanima me kako se odlučujete da li ići u privatnu kliniku ili neku od državnih bolnica na postupak umjetne oplodnje? Da li su u pitanju (samo) financije, osoblje, kvaliteta i sl.?

HVALA!

----------


## Sadie

> Mislim, svatko hvali svoje jel, evo realno sto su meni bili plusevi u Betaplusu:
> Rad ambulanti i doktora popodne,na vecinu uzv sam isla nakon posla
> Besplatan parking,nisam morala brinuti o tome da li moram produljiti
> Ljubazno osoblje, sestre i svi doktori


Potpisujem.

Bila sam samo 2 puta na konzultacijama. Liječnik je super, nikad ga ne bih mijenjala. Testove smo obavljali preko uputnice jer je rekao da privatno nećemo dobiti na vremenu, ne forsiraju zaradu. 
Ne čeka se ni minute.
Sestra mi jako strpljivo pokazala kako da se pikam, baš mi je posvetila vremena i strpljenja.
Ako imaju postupak, znaju biti u poliklinici i subotom/nedjeljom. 
Znam da moraju biti ljubazni jer su privatnici, al osjećam se kao da je to iskreno kod njih. 

Bila sam prije dosta godina kod Lučija, tada još na VV-u, i nije me slao na vađenje hormona. To mi je neobično, al možda je imao razloga, pa ne znam što da mislim o tome.

----------


## Sadie

Mi idemo privatno. Razlozi: humaniji pristup (ipak je to osjetljiva tema i, khm, područje), sve ide brže, ne čekamo se red satima (u čekaonici prepunoj ljudi kao prosjak plodnosti).
Cijena nije zanemariva, ali ak ću izdvojiti lovu za nešto, nek to bude beba. Ionako ne trošimo na druge stvari.
Pretrage nismo plaćali jer smo ih obavljali na uputnicu, a termine nismo dugo čekali (ionako se čeka prvi ciklus zbog hormona).

----------


## amazonka

Saša, dobrodošla, ali odmah te moram ispraviti da umjesto 'umjetne' koristiš izraz potpomognuta oplodnja. :Smile: 
Za prve konzultacije izabrala si dobrog liječnika.
Hoćeš li nastaviti liječenje u privatnoj ili državnoj ovisi samo o tebi. 
U privatnim klinikama dobivaš individualni pristup,adekvatno liječenje, nema čekanja ali to i košta.
Naravno, uz postupak sama plaćaš dodatno i lijekove.
O privatnim klinikama možeš se informirati na ovom podforumu.
Informacije o državnim klinikama možeš pronaći isto tako na zasebnim, tematskim podforumima.

----------


## vatra86

cure imam pitanje, sad citam da su cijene IVF/ICSI stimuliranog postupka vise od 5 j.s kod aspiracije oko 9000-10000 kn, sta spada u tu cijenu? da li sam postupak aspiracije ili i folikulometrije, obrada sjemena kod oplodnje, et...?

----------


## Vrci

Sve osim lijekova i anestezije (u betaplusu,oni dijele tih 5js). I smrzavanje, tj.cuvanje viska se plati posebno,al u to nisam sigurna kako ide

----------


## Sadie

A uzv-i za praćenje folikula isto ulaze u tu cijenu?
Ako se ide preko HZZO-a isto se plaćaju lijekovi?

----------


## Vrci

Da, svi uzv idu u cijenu

Kako misliš preko HZZO? To kod privatnika koji imaju HZZO Ugovor (Škvorc, iako ne znam jel još ima)? Ako ide preko HZZO-a, ne plaća se ništa

----------


## bubekica

škvorc je imao ugovor s HZZO do 31.12., sad koliko znam nema nitko.

----------


## Argente

Mislim da misli na "običan" HZZO-sponsored postupak, u državnoj klinici... svejedno, ako HZZO plaća, plaća sve, i lijekove.
Sadie, ako financijski ne možeš izdržati isključivi privatluk možeš kombinirati, ono- dok čekaš red u državnom odradiš postupak privatno (i naravno nadaš se da ti sljedeći neće ni trebati  :Smile: )

----------


## Sadie

Da, to sam misllila, bolnice tipa VV i slično.

Hvala na savjetu, Argente. Mislim da ću izdržati cijene kod privatnika. Ponovni postupak je jeftiniji i sad kad smo krenuli tu di jesmo, ne bih htjela mijenjati bolnicu i osoblje. 
Naravno, nadam se da će upaliti iz prve i da ću upoznati svoje blizance krajem godine.  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Kako to misliš da je ponovni postupak jeftiniji, daju neki popust ili...?

----------


## tetadoktor

> Kako to misliš da je ponovni postupak jeftiniji, daju neki popust ili...?


Sadie, ovo i mene zanima!!! u kojoj se poliklinici liječiš?

----------


## Sadie

Možda sam krivo shvatila cjenik - http://www.betaplus.hr/cijene/mpo-cjenik.html. 
U drugom pokušaju nema lijekova, pobiranja js, uzv-a, pa bi bar zbog toga sve trebalo biti jeftinije.

----------


## Vrci

Hm, sad si me malo izgubila? Jel imaš možda smrznute embrije? Ako da, plaća se samo FET (krioembriotransfer)

Ako nemaš ništa smrznuto, ideš opet ispočetka - uzv, lijekovi, punkcija i sve što ide s time. I svaki novi takav pokušaj se isto plaća

----------


## Argente

Aha, pod "ponovni postupak" misliš onaj sa zaleđenim embrijima?
Čisto informativno, to je uobičajeno računati kao isti postupak, ne financijski nego pravno - stimulacija, svježi i svi FET-ovi proizašli iz njega. Imat ćeš UZV-e i tada, naravno, pod uvjetom da dođeš do njega (zapravo manji dio parova dobije dovoljno kvalitetnih embrija za smrzavanje). Navijamo za uspjeh iz svježeg i reprizu uspjeha iz "ponovnog"  :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

Pa i nije tako strasno, mislim je..ali sam mislila da sve posebno naplacuju, vidjela sam i da daju 20 % popusta na zdr.djelatnike, mozda to vrijedi i za postupak..  :Wink:  nego lijekovi su stvarno skupi.. Ne mislim jos u privatnu kliniku  nego me zanima cisto informativno.. Hvala cure na info..

----------


## tetadoktor

u mpo-u nema popusta, cijena je za sve ista

----------


## Vrci

Ma vatra vjerojatno misli na to da u Betplus cjeniku to piše. Ali istina, ne na onom dijelu za MPO, nego za standard stvari

----------


## vatra86

da da na stranicama Betaplus pise... a jbg  :Laughing: 
mozda za prvi pregled?  :Laughing: 
nema veze...nadam se da necu trebati ici privatno..

----------


## Argente

Podsjetnik za zaboravne, poticaj za neodlučne:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84111-v...ODA-neplodnost

----------


## Argente

Cure, dečki - tko još nije vidio, tko je zaboravio, tko je u mogućnosti: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84150-T...nosti-donacije

Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ima li kakvih novosti vezano za Dr.R ako itko zna.

----------


## M@tt

> Ima li kakvih novosti vezano za Dr.R ako itko zna.


Ovo i mene zanima. Jel se netko čuo s njim u zadnje vrijeme? Jel radi postupke?

----------


## boogie woogie

Mislim da ne. Nazovite Vili i trazite ga na telefon, pa znate sicher.

----------


## LaraLana

pozdrav svima....
trebala bi malu pomoc od onih koje imaju blago povisen tsh....
tsh mi je 4.79 (0.27-4.20)
t3 1.95 (1.30-3.10)
t4 145 (66-181)

uskoro se spremam na mpo ( van hrvatske) pa bi trebala ovdje suradjivati radi folikulometrije i sad ove terapije za tsh s reproduktivnim endokrinologom.
imate kekvu preporuku gdje da se obratim....vezano za zagreb

----------


## ljube

LaraLana, obrati se dr.Radončiću u polikliniku Vili, super je i za štitnjaču i za odraditi folikulometrije.

----------


## LaraLana

ljube hvala ti puno na brzom odgovoru  :Kiss:

----------


## M@tt

> Mislim da ne. Nazovite Vili i trazite ga na telefon, pa znate sicher.


Evo informacija. Dakle dr. za sada još ne radi postupke ali je praktički već pred zaključenjem dogovora i kroz kojih par tjedana starta s postupcima na jednoj novoj lokaciji.

----------


## Argente

pa gdje seli naš vitez
odaj tajnu M@tte  :Ups:

----------


## M@tt

> pa gdje seli naš vitez
> odaj tajnu M@tte


Ne znam, nije mi htio reći ništa konkretnije, samo da bi kroz par tjedana trebao startati....

----------


## amazonka

> Ne znam, nije mi htio reći ništa konkretnije, samo da bi kroz par tjedana trebao startati....


dakle, čekamo :Raspa:

----------


## Hoću bebu

m@tt Super i hvala za info...idem ja u vili kod nje ovaj tjedan.

----------


## Hoću bebu

njega :Smile:

----------


## nina977

M@tt,kad ces imati info gdje ce raditi,please javi  :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

ja sam vec bila u Viliju, pa sad u Beti zbog njega, i biologica tamo mi se jako svidja, i da budem iskrena mislim da je u mom slucaju ona vaznija, tako da ja ostajem u beti. Meni je i doktorica D jako dobra.

----------


## Vrci

Evo Betaplus stavila statistiku za 2013.godinu

http://www.betaplus.hr/arhiva-vijest...13-godinu.html

----------


## boogie woogie

aaaa super hvala *Vrci*, beta ima izvrsnu statistiku, i meni se jako svidjaju, od sestara koje su strasno drage, preko biologice koja je odlicna i dr D samo poznajem, isto izvrsna. Nadam se da cu i ja uci u ovih 50% uspjesnih iz FET-a!

----------


## Sadie

I meni je super u Beti. Istina da sve to košta privatno (samo lijekovi su me koštali 4000), ali vrijedi. Ja sam kod dr B-a i samo njega znam, super mi je, kao i ostalo osoblje. 
Držim figice da uđeš u tih 50%. Ja danas idem vidjeti kako napreduju "dječica" i na transfer.

----------


## Bluebella

> Evo Betaplus stavila statistiku za 2013.godinu
> 
> http://www.betaplus.hr/arhiva-vijest...13-godinu.html


moram primjetiti da im je zanimljiva statistika  :Grin: 
evo npr. zanima me ovih 100% kod prirodnih ciklusa do 37god. imali su 10 aspiracija, 3 transfera i 3 trudnoće i to je 100%; a mene zanima šta je sa ovih 7 koji nisu dočekali transfer. zašto to ne ulazi u statistku?
zapravo to je statistika uspješnosti po ET a ne uspješnost liječenja potpomognutom oplodnjom.

----------


## Gabi25

Da Bluebella, ovo je uspješnost po transferu a ne po započetom postupku, zato i jesu ovako dobre brojke

----------


## Bluebella

> Da Bluebella, ovo je uspješnost po transferu a ne po započetom postupku, zato i jesu ovako dobre brojke


ako se malo bolje ne pogleda lako se daš zavarati, pogotovo ako se ne kužiš u tematiku. 
ne znam kakva je praksa po drugim klinikama što se tiče objave rezultata, ali meni je neprihvatljivo da tih 7 koje nisu došle do transfera ne ulaze u nikakvu statistiku. pa i tih 7 parova je bilo u postupku, i oni moraju biti dio statistike. npr bilo bi u redu obaviti uspješnost po ET i ukupnu uspješnost po svim postupcima za određenu skupinu.

----------


## boogie woogie

> ako se malo bolje ne pogleda lako se daš zavarati, pogotovo ako se ne kužiš u tematiku. 
> ne znam kakva je praksa po drugim klinikama što se tiče objave rezultata, ali meni je neprihvatljivo da tih 7 koje nisu došle do transfera ne ulaze u nikakvu statistiku. pa i tih 7 parova je bilo u postupku, i oni moraju biti dio statistike. npr bilo bi u redu obaviti uspješnost po ET i ukupnu uspješnost po svim postupcima za određenu skupinu.


Oni kazu vrlo jasno da je uspjeh po transferu. Mislim da je to jako bitno jer govori o kvaliteti manipulacije stanicama i kvaliteti biologa i labosa, a ne tipa da imas 7 stanica i na kraju 1 embrij. Isto tako govore o tome kakva je kvaliteta tih smrznutih embrija, jer to se sve placa, i smrzavanje i FET. Oni ocito samo vitrificiraju dobre embrije, a ne ko u nekim klinikama, sve i svasta i uspjeh po transferu je bijeda, al bitno da su oni "odradili posao".  Isto tako u Beti kazu da je uspjeh para (bar su meni rekli) oko 30-40%, da od 3 para 2 para odu iz postupka bez bebe.

----------


## Inesz

Svakako je BetaPlus radi transparentnosti trebala izraziti i uspješnost po započetom postupku, ne samo po embriotransferu. 

Pohvalno je svako objavljivanje statistika naših mpo klinika, pa čak  i u ovakvom nepotpunom obliku.  :Sad:   :Sad:  

Mada, ne mogu se oteti dojmu da je BetaPlus namjerno izostavila statistiku po započetom postupku jer su tada brojke uspjeha puno niže i da  ovako prezentirana nepotpuna statistika djeluje kao jedna vrsta samoreklame za nepažljive ili neupućene. 

Isto tako, kod određenih postupaka radi se o malom brojčanom uzorku tako da je izračunata uspješnost statistički nepouzdana. Evo, npr: 

-IVF/ICSI za žene mlađe od 37 godina-svega 3 embriotransfera-3 trudnoće i  uspješnost od 100%, kolika bi uspješnost bila da su imali 100 embriotransfera?

ili

kod FET.a za žene od 38-41 godinu-od 3 FET-a 1 trudnoća i uspjeh od 33 %; zanimljivo bi bilo popratiti kolika bi bila uspješnost FET.a u ovoj dobnoj skupini da su imali 150 embriotransfera iz kriopohrane

----------


## Ginger

Potpis na Bluebellu i Inesz!

Inace, ja cinim 33,33% od ovih 100% iz prirodnjaka  :Grin:

----------


## Inesz

evo primjera zbirnog izvještaja o uspješnosti mpo za 451 američku kliniku za 2011: 

http://nccd.cdc.gov/DRH_ART/Apps/Nat...aryReport.aspx
tko hoće pogledati, može vidjeti kako detaljno se izvještava o uspjehu mpo postupaka.

evo samo jedan primjer:

-za žene mlađe od 35 godina po ciklusu (analizirano je 42 000 započetih ciklusa) bilo je *46, 1%* trudnoća i *40 %  je* *ciklusa imalo je živorođeno dijete/djecu*

-za žene od 41 do 42 godine po ciklusu (analizirano je 10 700 započetih ciklusa) bilo je 19% trudnoća i 12 % ciklusa imalo je živorođeno dijete/djecu

Uspjeh liječenja mpo-a predastavlja živorođeno dijete. Na žalost BetaPlus je i za 2012. godinu dala izvještaj o uspješnost bez postotka žiovrođene djece (ako griješim molim da me se ispravi). Djeca koja će se roditi iz postupaka za 2013. još nisu sva rođena, pa smatram da su trebali pričekati dovršenje svih trudnoća iz postupaka koji su obavljeni u 2013. i objaviti broj živorođene djece.

----------


## boogie woogie

:Smile:  ma cure, ne treba uvijek sve ni kritizirati, moze se nekad nesto nase i pohvaliti. Hrvatska je mala zemlja, a mala poliklinika Beta ima *140* postupaka godisnje. Ovaj link "za usporedbu" je americki nacionalni skor sa *40 000* postupaka. 
Kod Bete su svi brojevi dani u tablici, pa si mozemo dalje sami preracunavat. dakle od 140 aspiracija bilo je 127 transfera od toga 49 trudnoca, znaci po aspiraciji 32% uspjesnost, po transferu 38%. A po postupku, koliki je % onih koji uz stimulaciju nisu imali ni aspiraciju jedne jedine stanice? mozda par %. Onda opet to nije po postupku, jer je postupak transfer svih embrija i FET-a, znaci opet nova brojka. 
Za prirodnjake lijepo pise koliko ih ima, pa sta bi sad beta trebala, ne objavljivat nista dok ne nakupe 10 000 postupaka?

Beta ima objavljene rezultate za 2012 i 2013, jos 100 godina rada i doci ce i oni na 10 000  :Grin:

----------


## boogie woogie

btw. *Ginger* ja se upravo nadam da i ja cinim ovih 50% uspjesnih iz FET-a!!!!

----------


## Argente

Je, svaka čast Betiplus što daju podatke, to stoji. Ali stoji i činjenica da ljudima velika brojka bljesne, rijetki su boogie ovakvi kao ti kojima je statistika hobi, meni je npr. to totalna tlaka i uvijek čekam kada će se javiti Kadauna ili Inesz s gotovim izračunom  :Grin:  a ja se kao, nešto kužim u materiju.

----------


## Ginger

Je, to je bez zivorodjene djece
Ja im recimo nisam javila da sam rodila, javila sam samo svom doktoru koji vise nije tamo
Uosatalom, nisu ni rodjena jos sva djeca iz postupaka prosle godine

----------


## boogie woogie

imate pravo, ja se malo zaboravim pa mislim da se podrazumijeva da je svima jasno kao meni koja imam doktorat znanosti, i sto bi se reklo ovo je "right up my alley", pa se uzivim  :Smile: 
Necete se ljutit  :Kiss:  

Da li VV ili Vg ili neke drzavne bolnice imaju gdje svoje statistike objavljene?
Ono sto se malo vidjelo iz malog uzorka prijenosa blastica i morula je bilo zbilja bijedno, nekih 10-15% uspjeha po blastici/moruli. Jel to reflektira drzavne bolnice?

----------


## Ginger

Ne kuzim kakve veze ima tvoj doktorat s tim i kaj je tebi jasno, a nama ostalima nije

----------


## boogie woogie

da, ovo moje definitivno zvuci jako arogantno.  :Klap:  sorry na tome, odgovarala sam na Argentin post i htjela sam opravdati svoju reakciju, a ispalo jos gore. poops.
veza je sto je meni nacin na koji Beta pokazuje svoje podatke jasan, tako bi mozda i ja pokazala. imaju mali uzorak od svega 150 ciklusa, a iako pola tih brojeva nisu statisticki relevantni, jasno je (opet kazem meni) iz tablice i apsolutnih brojeva da rezultate treba uzeti sa zrnom soli, dakle ne kao neku apsolutnu istinu. Imaju sta imaju, to stave na stranicu svake godine i po meni je ok. Opet kazem, po meni, jer se s time srecem svakodnevno, moj posao je vrlo slican i biologica koja je to radila (pretpostavljam koja) mi ne treba objasnjavat dodatno sta bi ta tablica trebala znaciti. (opet reakcija na ARgentin post, gdje ona kaze malo tko ce preracunavat brojeve) Rezultati su polovicni.

----------


## ljube

> Isto tako govore o tome kakva je kvaliteta tih smrznutih embrija, jer to se sve placa, i smrzavanje i FET. Oni ocito samo vitrificiraju dobre embrije, a ne ko u nekim klinikama, sve i svasta i uspjeh po transferu je bijeda, al bitno da su oni "odradili posao".


boogie woogie, odakle ti informacija da se u ostalim kinikama zamrzava sve i svašta? 
Ako si mislila na klinike i poliklinike u RH to baš i nije točna informacija.

----------


## boogie woogie

> boogie woogie, odakle ti informacija da se u ostalim kinikama zamrzava sve i svašta? 
> Ako si mislila na klinike i poliklinike u RH to baš i nije točna informacija.


u nekim klinikama tj drzavnim bolnicama (ne u privatnim poliklinikama!!).... informacija mi s ovog foruma. nadam se da nije tocna!

----------


## sushi

> Svakako je BetaPlus radi transparentnosti trebala izraziti i uspješnost po započetom postupku, ne samo po embriotransferu. 
> 
> Pohvalno je svako objavljivanje statistika naših mpo klinika, pa čak  i u ovakvom nepotpunom obliku.   
> 
> Mada, ne mogu se oteti dojmu da je BetaPlus namjerno izostavila statistiku po započetom postupku jer su tada brojke uspjeha puno niže i da  ovako prezentirana nepotpuna statistika djeluje kao jedna vrsta samoreklame za nepažljive ili neupućene.


X

nejasno mi je kako je definirana trudnoća u tablici... da li se radi o pozitivnoj beti ili kliničkoj trudnoći? 
kasnije se spominje ukupan postotak kliničkih trudnoća "u ovom trenutku", pa ako mi netko zna objasniti...





> Da li VV ili Vg ili neke drzavne bolnice imaju gdje svoje statistike objavljene?
> Ono sto se malo vidjelo iz malog uzorka prijenosa blastica i morula je bilo zbilja bijedno, nekih 10-15% uspjeha po blastici/moruli. Jel to reflektira drzavne bolnice?


bolnice ne objavljuju svoje statistike. a zašto ne...prije nekih godinu dana je meni Kadauna lijepo i opsežno odgovorila na ovo pitanje, vrijedilo bi ga iskopati negdje  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Glede smrzavanja svega po državnim bolnicama, to se prije radilo na VV (drugi nisu ni smrzavali...Petrova?), otud i gomila neiskorištenih embrija. Različite su teorije zašto je tome bilo tako - svjetonazor, pa u još davnije doba se još nije kultiviralo blastice, itd. da ne lamentiram o vremenu kojem nisam osobno svjedočila; sada više nije tako. Trenutno nisu jasni naputci kada i što smrzavati, ali većina klinika ide na blastice. A među blasticama neće onda smrzavati svaku bljuzgu, vjerojatno.

Na bolnice Roda već godinama vrši pritisak da isporuče statistike...

----------


## Kadauna

moram Bluebelli, Inesz, Gabi25 dati za pravo, nije ok prikazivati uspješnost po ET, nikako i to se ne radi  :Smile: ) osim privatnih klinika možda. 


Mislim da niti danas nema u svim državnim klinikama (pa i privatnim) jasni kriteriji o tome što se zamrzava a što ne. Meni i dalje smeta što VV zamrzava morule 4. dan a ne znamo nikoga da je zatrudnio od morule zamrznute 4. dan. Drugo je Bluebella kojoj je zamrznuta morula 4. dan u CZ (to je očekivani stadij razvojni za taj dan) nakon odmrzavanja su je pustili do blastice i takvu vratili 5. dan ako sam dobro shvatila. 

Ne znam točna koja je politika Vuka , koliko sam upratila to Vg ne radi, oni puste takve embrije do 5. dana pa ako se razviju do blastice - zamrzavaju inače ne jer je embrij očito zastao u razvoju. To bi i Vuku bilo sigurno pametnije tako raditi. Ali dok svi naši embriolozi ne prođu istu edukaciju, dok se svi ne drže istih kriterija, možeš se frigati- svi će opet raditi kako znaju, umiju i hoće na koncu. 

ali da Betaplus boosta malo svoje rezultate, brate boosta - iako mi se i dalje ne čine lošima uopće!

Ali moram primjetiit da im je udio populacije starijih žena (38plus) visok i vjerujem dijelom i rezultat odbijanja svih žena 42+ u državnim klinikama.

----------


## Bluebella

> Mislim da niti danas nema u svim državnim klinikama (pa i privatnim) jasni kriteriji o tome što se zamrzava a što ne. Meni i dalje smeta što VV zamrzava morule 4. dan a ne znamo nikoga da je zatrudnio od morule zamrznute 4. dan. Drugo je Bluebella kojoj je zamrznuta morula 4. dan u CZ (to je očekivani stadij razvojni za taj dan) nakon odmrzavanja su je pustili do blastice i takvu vratili 5. dan ako sam dobro shvatila.


Nije mi sad baš jasno što si htjela reći s ovim... koja je razlika između morule zamrznute 4. dan na VV ili morule zamrznute 4. dan u PFC-u? jesi možda mislila da na VV zamrzavaju morulu 5. dan?

p.s. meni je bila vračena morula koja je bila na prijelazu u blasticu jer je kasnio trasnfer.

p.s.s. zamrzavanje morule po privatnim/stranim klinikama se radi zato što se svaki transfer plaća. ne dožive svi embriji 5.dan pa im je bolje zamrznuti što veći broj morula i imati što više FET-ova jer svaki naplate (npr. 600€ je FET u PFC-u). Da idem sad opet u postupak u PFC ili bilo gdje privatno nebi dala da mi zamrznu morule nego isključivo blastice.

sad smo skrenuli s teme mpo-a u privatnim klinikama.... možda da nas moderatori prebace  :Wink:

----------


## Argente

Sigurna sam da je Kadauna mislila baš to Bluebella, morulu na 5.dan a ne 4. - ali isto moram demantirati jer imamo barem jednu forumsku trudnoću iz morule 5.dan, iz MB  :Razz:  ina33, zar ne? Jedina ikad?  :Smile:  Inače je, koliko sam ja upućena, puno veća selekcija između 3. i 4. dana nego između 4. i 5.
i dobro si Bb primijetila da ste zastranile, a sada i ja s vama  :Grin:

----------


## Kadauna

ajoj - koje sam gluposti napisala u gluho doba noći (što meni ponoć jeste, nije to više moje vrijeme, više je ovo u zoru  :Laughing: )
pa se sama ovdje ispravljam : 

moram Bluebelli, Inesz, Gabi25 dati za pravo, nije ok prikazivati uspješnost po ET, nikako i to se ne radi  :Smile: ) osim privatnih klinika možda. 


Mislim da niti danas nema u svim državnim klinikama (pa i privatnim)  jasni kriteriji o tome što se zamrzava a što ne. Meni i dalje smeta što  VV *zamrzava morule 5. dan* a ne znamo nikoga da je *zatrudnio od morule  zamrznute 5. dan.* Drugo je Bluebella kojoj je zamrznuta morula 4. dan u  CZ (to je očekivani stadij razvojni za taj dan) nakon odmrzavanja su je  pustili do blastice i takvu vratili 5. dan ako sam dobro shvatila. 

Ne znam točna koja je politika Vuka , koliko sam upratila to Vg ne radi,  oni* puste takve embrije (=morule 5. dan) do 6. dana* pa ako se razviju do blastice -  zamrzavaju inače ne jer je embrij očito zastao u razvoju. To bi i Vuku  bilo sigurno pametnije tako raditi. Ali dok svi naši embriolozi ne prođu  istu edukaciju, dok se svi ne drže istih kriterija, možeš se frigati-  svi će opet raditi kako znaju, umiju i hoće na koncu. 

ali da Betaplus boosta malo svoje rezultate, brate boosta - iako mi se i dalje ne čine lošima uopće!

Ali moram primjetiit da im je udio populacije starijih žena (38plus)  visok i vjerujem dijelom i rezultat odbijanja svih žena 42+ u državnim  klinikama


I sad ovo što je Argente napisala, je vijest koju sam čekala ili zaboravila. Ini33 su zamrznuli tu morulu 5. dan i odmrznuli i ostala je trudna iz takve morule? ili su joj taj embrij koji je je bio 5. dan tek morula pustili do 6. dana da se ipak razvije do blastice i onda zamrznuli?

Ako je prvi slučaj - onda se posipam s pepelom i to uvelike jer je upravo to što sam tražila. Nadam se da će Ina33 ovo pročitati.

----------


## M@tt

Dakle drage moje cure i ako ima još kojeg dečka osim mene tu. Dogodilo se čudo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:  Nakon 4 i nešto više godina! 
Draga popiškila plus nakon što joj je kasnila 5 dana. 
Radili betu jučer, ona je iznosila 670!!!!!!!! Smijali smo i plakali istovremeno. Trenutno smo u oblacima ali znamo da je to tek početak. Sljedeći korak je ponovna beta u ponedjeljak i ako bude sve u redu ultrazvuk u srijedu.

Uglavnom još ne možemo vjerovati da se ovo nama dešava, do sada su uvijek bili minusi i nule na testu i papiru pa je ovo veliki šok za nas, ali idemo dan po dan za sada. 
Inače stavili smo sve postrani jedno vrijeme od prošlog postupka, posvetili se više sebi, gradnji kuće, jedino što smo odradili je posjet bioenergičaru kao jedan zadnji korak prije sljedećeg postupka i to je bilo to. E sad, što je pomoglo? To samo dragi Bog zna....

----------


## sanda1977

> Dakle drage moje cure i ako ima još kojeg dečka osim mene tu. Dogodilo se čudo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Nakon 4 i nešto više godina! 
> Draga popiškila plus nakon što joj je kasnila 5 dana. 
> Radili betu jučer, ona je iznosila 670!!!!!!!! Smijali smo i plakali istovremeno. Trenutno smo u oblacima ali znamo da je to tek početak. Sljedeći korak je ponovna beta u ponedjeljak i ako bude sve u redu ultrazvuk u srijedu.
> 
> Uglavnom još ne možemo vjerovati da se ovo nama dešava, do sada su uvijek bili minusi i nule na testu i papiru pa je ovo veliki šok za nas, ali idemo dan po dan za sada. 
> Inače stavili smo sve postrani jedno vrijeme od prošlog postupka, posvetili se više sebi, gradnji kuće, jedino što smo odradili je posjet bioenergičaru kao jedan zadnji korak prije sljedećeg postupka i to je bilo to. E sad, što je pomoglo? To samo dragi Bog zna....


a čestitam od srca. slučajno upala i reko da vidim kako vi stojite!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

Matt predivne vijesti  :Smile:  samo neka se tako nastavi

----------


## Gabi25

Ajme Matt čestitam od srca, predivne vijesti, uljepšali ste mi dan vas dvoje! Jesam ti rekla da ce doći i vaše vrijeme<3

----------


## Inesz

Polikliika Cito, za 2012. godinu, rezultati:

http://www.cito.hr/download/cito_ivf...stika_2012.pdf

*393* ivf/icsi-stimuliranih, blago stimuliranih i postupaka u prirodnom ciklusu. uspješnost izražena prema dobnim skupinama i prema započetom postupku.

*133* trudnoće ukupno.

Međutim, kao trudnoću računali su svaki pozitivan nalaz bhcg-a pa su tako uračunate u uspješnost  sve biokemijske i sve trudnoće koje su završile spontanim pobačajem.

Na kraju izvješća o uspkešnosti za postupke iz 2012. godine (dakle, sve te trudniće su završile ili rođenjem ili  na neki drugi način)

"Spontani i biokemijske trudnoće 20%"

Od 133  ostvarene trudnoće imali su 107 trudnoća koje napreduju, ali ne vidimo podatak koliko je iz tih trudnoća rođeno žive djece. 



Pohvalno je objavljivanje rezultata, ali većina mpo pacijenata zna što ih zanima u tablicama statistike-zanima ih koliko je rođeno djece. Iskustva neuspjha, iskustva biokemijskih i spontanih mnogi su već prošli. Pacijenti žele vidjeti koliko se djece rodilo iz postupaka, koliko je beba nakon mpo postupaka otišlo doma iz rodilišta sa svojim roditeljima.

Zar je to tako teško napisti u statistikama?

Ne vjerujem da je teško dođi do podataka o broju živorođene djece....

....samo...

...tada bi postoci uspješnosti bili puno niži!

----------


## ivica_k

Matt, cestitam vam od srca i zelim urednu trudnocu!
A tko prvi sazna, nek odmah objavi gdje ce dr R nastaviti IVF praksu

----------


## Hoću bebu

M@tt E to te ja pitam:DDD Čestitammmm  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## boogie woogie

> Polikliika Cito, za 2012. godinu, rezultati:
> 
> http://www.cito.hr/download/cito_ivf...stika_2012.pdf
> 
> *393* ivf/icsi-stimuliranih, blago stimuliranih i postupaka u prirodnom ciklusu. uspješnost izražena prema dobnim skupinama i prema započetom postupku.
> 
> *133* trudnoće ukupno.
> 
> Međutim, kao trudnoću računali su svaki pozitivan nalaz bhcg-a pa su tako uračunate u uspješnost  sve biokemijske i sve trudnoće koje su završile spontanim pobačajem.
> ...



I kako mogu stavljat 35 i 40 godina u istu kategoriju? Svasta! http://www.advancedfertility.com/ima...e-cdc-2010.gif

----------


## Krtica

Matt dragi Bog zna..... On donosi radost nakon svega!!!!! Drago mi je zbog vas i ulijevate mi nadu!!!!
Želim vam samo najbolje!!!

----------


## tetadoktor

vrtim stranice poliklinika i naiđoh da je poliklinici Škvorc produljen ugovor sa HZZO-om do 30.06. pa za sve koji duuuuugoooo čekaju po drugim klinikama na termin, stavljam link pa se javite:

http://www.poliklinika-skvorc.hr/ind...ovor-s-hzzo-om

----------


## Kadauna

> Matt, cestitam vam od srca i zelim urednu trudnocu!
> A tko prvi sazna, nek odmah objavi gdje ce dr R nastaviti IVF praksu


pa evo Tetadoktor je već napisala da je poliklinika Škvorc u Samoboru produžila ugovor s HZZO-om do 30.06.2014. a ja čujem da će tamo raditi među ostalim i dr. Radončić i embriolog Patrik Stanić

----------


## Mojca

M@tt, predivne vijesti!  :Heart:  
Sretno do kraja! 
Baš ste mi uljepšali mrzovoljno jutro....

----------


## Argente

> pa evo Tetadoktor je već napisala da je poliklinika Škvorc u Samoboru produžila ugovor s HZZO-om do 30.06.2014. a ja čujem da će tamo raditi među ostalim i dr. Radončić i embriolog Patrik Stanić


Opa! Fina klinika, pojačan tim i to kako - navali narode!

----------


## nina977

> pa evo Tetadoktor je već napisala da je poliklinika Škvorc u Samoboru produžila ugovor s HZZO-om do 30.06.2014. a ja čujem da će tamo raditi među ostalim i dr. Radončić i embriolog Patrik Stanić


A ja cujem da ce samo pacijentice dr.Skvorca ici preko  hzzoa,a pacijentice dr.Radoncica ce placat,jer navodno dr.S. samo ustupa prostor dr.R. :Klap:  :Sad:

----------


## nina977

:Sad: Pobjegli mi krivi znakici,htjela sam na kraju staviti :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

Pa nazovite Skvorc i pitajte

----------


## Inesz

> A ja cujem da ce samo pacijentice dr.Skvorca ici preko  hzzoa,a pacijentice dr.Radoncica ce placat,jer navodno dr.S. samo ustupa prostor dr.R.




Cure, zovite i pitajte da li će i dr Radončić raditi postupke preko HZZO-a u poliklinici Škvorc.

Pitajte i koliko je dr Škvorc imao trudnoća iz lanjskih 100 postupaka na teret HZZO-a, ne vidim da se je Poliklinika Škvorc oglasila glede te uspješnosti na svojim web stranicama  :Sad:

----------


## antalya

drage moje ja sam trudnica iz IVF postupka na uputnicu kod Škvorca. Danas smo 16+1. Nemojte biti tako stroge jer ne pišu svi po forumima ,a što se tiče pojačanja ni to vam ništa ne znači jer i standarni tim je itekako kvalitetan i mislim da ih potcjenjujete na neki način. Meni ovo nije niti prvi postupak niti zahvat tako da vam iz vlastitog iskustva mogu reći da sam prošla cijelu Petrovu(mislim na cef) od prof.Šimunića,Vrčića,Kasuma,Baldanice,Crvenkov  ića(koji više nije tamo) ,Vuk vrhovec davne 2005 kod dr. Lučingera ,privatno ivf poliklinika, u viliju kod tako vam dragog Radočića radila histeroskopiju,u Mariboru kod Vlaisavljevića...ma bilo je tu svega,no želim reći da sam se susrela sa poprilično MPO doktora i Škvorc je jedan od vrlo pristupačnih i korektnih doktora koji se stvarno trudi,a biolozi da ne pričam,vrlo ljubazni i dragi. Sve u svemu tamo vlada vrlo prijateljska atmosfera, meni osobno najugodnija od svih do sad. I usput da vam kažem da ne hvalim jer sam ostvarila trudnoću pa sad  kao svima preporučam jer meni je ovo 7 trudnoća ( djece nemam),dakle ostvarila sam trudnoću u svim klinikama do sad sve iz ivf postupaka nijedna prirodna.

----------


## frka

antalya, a tko su biolozi u Škvorcu sad kad Kniewalda nema? 

ja, nažalost, čujem da nisu imali previše uspjeha  :Sad:  
ali ako je vijest da će dr. R i Patrik Stanić tamo raditi točna, vjerujem da će se to promijeniti.

----------


## antalya

meni je prvi glas da njih nema jer ja sam bila kad su bili oni i jedna mlada biologica Sonja. Na transferu mi je bila gđa.kinwald i njen muž ,a samu oplodnju je radila Sonja sa kojom sam to detaljno dogovarala budući da sam isključivo htjela transfer blastica . Na kraju je i bilo tako ,vratili su mi 2 blastice peti dan ,a dvije blastice zamrznuli. Zamrzavanje se ne plaća prvu godinu jer ga pokriva uputnica (eto ako nekoga zanima). Mislim meni je i Patrik super i svaki put sam se uspjela sa njim u Petrovoj sve lijepo dogovorit tak da je i on super izbor ako je tako. Treba nazvat i pitat tamo,a vidim da na njihovoj stranici ništa nisu mjenjali po tom pitanju.

----------


## Argente

> A ja cujem da ce samo pacijentice dr.Skvorca ici preko  hzzoa,a pacijentice dr.Radoncica ce placat,jer navodno dr.S. samo ustupa prostor dr.R.


ajoj, ovo bi bilo baš loše, lošeeeee...ali ne bi me začudilo  :Sad: 
bio bi red da R/P tim odradi barem dio postupaka preko HZZO, inače je to čista navlakuša koja ne služi na čast ni Radončiću ni Škvorcu
tko sazna nek javi!

----------


## bubekica

I ja sam danas cula da ce R raditi samo privatno...

----------


## Argente

Moramo uvesti smajlića s prstom dolje :\

----------


## Inesz

Škvorc je odradio blizu 100 postupaka na teret HZZO-a.

ne vidim da je izvjestio na svom webu o broju postignutih trudnoća.

ono što smo čuli o uspješnosti tih postupaka ne djeluje nimalo ohrabrujuće.

za ovaj novi set postupaka koji idu na teret HZZO-a opet čujem da za te postupke nema "pojačanja" u smislu iskusnog mpo subspecijaliste i iskusnog embriologa.

cure, koje namjeravate u postupak preko HZZO-a kod Škvorca, zovite, pitajte koji će dr raditi te postupke, pitajte koji embriolozi će raditi postupke...

napišite nam što ste doznale ...

----------


## tetadoktor

> ajoj, ovo bi bilo baš loše, lošeeeee...ali ne bi me začudilo 
> bio bi red da R/P tim odradi barem dio postupaka preko HZZO, inače je to čista navlakuša koja ne služi na čast ni Radončiću ni Škvorcu
> tko sazna nek javi!


dakle, probat ću napisati kako sam ja to shvatila iz svega što sam čula. Ugovor sa HZZO-om ima dr Škvorc i njegov tim i nitko drugi ne smije u njegovo ime odrađivati postupke. 

a što se tiče postupaka koje će tamo odrađivati dr Radončić, to su njegove privatne pacijentice i na sličan način je do nedavno radio u poliklinici Beti plus.

----------


## Mali Mimi

t.d. to je već drugi par rukava
antalaya pa što se dogodilo da si svaki put do sad izgubila trudnoću (ako sam dobro shvatila), želim ti sreću s ovom

----------


## Argente

> dakle, probat ću napisati kako sam ja to shvatila iz svega što sam čula. Ugovor sa HZZO-om ima dr Škvorc i njegov tim i nitko drugi ne smije u njegovo ime odrađivati postupke. 
> 
> a što se tiče postupaka koje će tamo odrađivati dr Radončić, to su njegove privatne pacijentice i na sličan način je do nedavno radio u poliklinici Beti plus.


Nije mi ovo nikako jasno, pa ako tamo radi onda je i on dio tima? 
Ili "Putujuća klinika ER ovog proljeća sa svojom svitom gostuje u poliklinici Škvorc"  :lool:

----------


## antalya

*inesz*ono što smo čuli o uspješnosti tih postupaka ne djeluje nimalo ohrabrujuće.  od koga ste to čuli? mislim kad se već svi razbacivate  informacijama onda neka se zna i od kuda vam te informacije jer na početku ove teme jasno piše da je ovo informativni forum ,a ne chat pa bi bilo fer da se iznose samo provjerene informacije ,a ne neka tamo nagađanja tipa rekla kazala.

----------


## tetadoktor

> Nije mi ovo nikako jasno, pa ako tamo radi onda je i on dio tima? 
> Ili "Putujuća klinika ER ovog proljeća sa svojom svitom gostuje u poliklinici Škvorc"


dakle, dr Radončić nije zaposlenik poliklinike Škvorc već će se folikulometrije raditi u Viliju, a punkcije i transferi u Samoboru

----------


## Argente

I dalje ne kužim kako ovaj može gostovati u klinici od ovog drugog i time ne biti član njegovog tima, ali nema veze, ionako mi ne treba pa odustajem  :lool: 

antalya, pa u tome i je problem, što nema statistika pa nagađamo - kako za Škvorca, tako i za druge (mahom državne) klinike...Kada nisu transparentni naravno da se tada plasiraju rekla-kazala informacije, eto ja se nadam da im je u interesu da ih demantiraju i da će statistike osvanuti već sutra.

----------


## Kristyna

Cure bok,

ja sam nova ovdje, ne znam da li sam odabrala pravu temu ako nisam uputite me gdje da pišem  :Wink: 
Suprug (37 g.) i ja (34 g.) uskoro bi trebali krenuti na MPO (suprugov spermiogram je loš) imam sto pitanja ni sam ne znam od kuda da počnem pa ću napisati samo par.
Dobili smo preporuku da odemo kod Dr. Lučingera da li je netko bio kod njega?
Da li mi netko može u kratkim crtama napisati koja je procedura prije odlaska u kliniku, da li treba neke testove obaviti prije ili će nam doktor sve reći kad dođemo na pregled? 
Hvala unaprijed

----------


## Bluebella

> Ili "Putujuća klinika ER ovog proljeća sa svojom svitom gostuje u poliklinici Škvorc"


Dakle Argente  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
(uvijek branim ER al na ovo sam odvalila od smijeha)

----------


## ljube

> Cure bok,
> 
> ja sam nova ovdje, ne znam da li sam odabrala pravu temu ako nisam uputite me gdje da pišem 
> Suprug (37 g.) i ja (34 g.) uskoro bi trebali krenuti na MPO (suprugov spermiogram je loš) imam sto pitanja ni sam ne znam od kuda da počnem pa ću napisati samo par.
> Dobili smo preporuku da odemo kod Dr. Lučingera da li je netko bio kod njega?
> Da li mi netko može u kratkim crtama napisati koja je procedura prije odlaska u kliniku, da li treba neke testove obaviti prije ili će nam doktor sve reći kad dođemo na pregled? 
> Hvala unaprijed


U principu će ti doktor sve reći kada dođeš u polikliniku, ponesi svu dosadašnju medicinsku dokumentaciju, a ono osnovno što će nakon toga trebati su cervikalni brisevi, PAPA test, hormoni, biljezi na hepatitis A, B i C, HIV, WAR (sifilis), nalaz Kg i Rh faktora, kopija osobnih iskaznica, kopija vjenčanog lista ili izjave o izvanbračnoj zajednici, OIB.
Sretno i javi kako ide!  :Smile:

----------


## Nolica

Ja sam bila kod Škvorca u 11. i 12.2013., 2xprirodni postupak ali ništa od trudnoće.Slažem se da je dr. i ekipa izuzetno ljubazna i profesionalna.Sad sam se ponovo naručila na full stimulirani postupak.Pitala za Kniwalde i zaista više ne rade, na moju veliku žalost. Biolozi su, kako ste naveli gore, mlada biologica i biolog iz Petrove. Ja sam odlučila ponovo pokušati, jer na neku drugu kliniku preko HZZO bi trebala čekati mjesecima a sa prisitupom u poliklinici Škvorc sam doista zadovoljna.

----------


## amazonka

Nolice kada točno krećeš u postupak, jesi li zakazala prve konzultacije i kod kojeg liječnika?
Ako jesi, kakvu stimulaciju si dobila?

----------


## Darkica

Ja sam Lučijeva pacijentica od 2010. i imam jednu dvogodišnju Lučingericu i trenutno idemo po pojačanje!




> Cure bok,
> 
> ja sam nova ovdje, ne znam da li sam odabrala pravu temu ako nisam uputite me gdje da pišem 
> Suprug (37 g.) i ja (34 g.) uskoro bi trebali krenuti na MPO (suprugov spermiogram je loš) imam sto pitanja ni sam ne znam od kuda da počnem pa ću napisati samo par.
> Dobili smo preporuku da odemo kod Dr. Lučingera da li je netko bio kod njega?
> Da li mi netko može u kratkim crtama napisati koja je procedura prije odlaska u kliniku, da li treba neke testove obaviti prije ili će nam doktor sve reći kad dođemo na pregled? 
> Hvala unaprijed

----------


## Lilian82

Ja se takodjer premisljam za Škvorca ali me demotiviraju negativni komentari o uspješnosti...zna li netko kakvi su ti novi biolozi sto su dosli i nesto vise o doktoru?

----------


## amazonka

Nisu došli biolozi, nego jedan biolog, Patrik Stanić koji je u Škvorcu vanjski suradnik, dakle očito je na ispomoći.
Radi se o biologu iz Petrove bolnice s velikim iskustvom koji iza sebe ima uspjeha. 

Lilian, pitanje tamo planiraš postupke preko HZZO-a ili privatno?

----------


## Lilian82

Planiram preko HZZO-a...zasto pitas?

----------


## amazonka

Pitam jer mi u startu nije bilo jasno. Svakako iskoristi termin preko HZZO-a, zašto ne, dapače,
i sretno!

----------


## Lilian82

Hvala amazonka,tebi takodjer sretno.Nisam bas sigurna hocu li tamo ici.Da mi je malo vise informacija o njima ali nitko ne pise..jesu li bas toliko neuspjesni?

----------


## amazonka

Službenih statistika još nema ni za jednu kliniku (uglavnom ovdje govorimo o državnim klinikama) pa tako ni za Škvorca, pa se eto za sada o uspješnosti samo nagađa. Ne znam i ne želim sugerirati ovo ili ono, ali činjenica je da se na lijekovima štedi u većini državnih klinika a k tome se na stimulirani postupak čeka mjesecima. Sudeći po pisanju drugih kod Škvorca ako ništa drugo, nema tolikog čekanja...

----------


## Mojca

> Cure bok,
> 
> ja sam nova ovdje, ne znam da li sam odabrala pravu temu ako nisam uputite me gdje da pišem 
> Suprug (37 g.) i ja (34 g.) uskoro bi trebali krenuti na MPO (suprugov spermiogram je loš) imam sto pitanja ni sam ne znam od kuda da počnem pa ću napisati samo par.
> Dobili smo preporuku da odemo kod Dr. Lučingera da li je netko bio kod njega?
> Da li mi netko može u kratkim crtama napisati koja je procedura prije odlaska u kliniku, da li treba neke testove obaviti prije ili će nam doktor sve reći kad dođemo na pregled? 
> Hvala unaprijed



Nisam bila kod dr. Lučingera, ne poznam ga, ali pratim prijateljicu koja je trenutno u postupku... i iako sam bila prilično skeptična forumskim pričama hvale, zbilja mogu reći da su njene priče porušile sav moj skepticizam. Osim profesionalnosti, tu je jedna visoka razina ljudskosti, brige i jednostavnosti u komunikaciji. 

Ali, ja ne bi bila ja kad ne bi opet rekla: ako si to možeš priuštiti obiđi ih sve, pa vidi tko ti najbolje "sjeda". Meni je to jako važan faktor. 
Sretno, javi kako ide!


I... *Darkice*, sretno s pojačanjem!

----------


## Argente

Ja sam isto čula za Lučija od sestre moga socijalnog ginića (medicinske sestre, ne sestre-sestre) da je Luči ljudina i da ga se moglo zvati na telefon u svako doba i to još i dok je radio u državnoj bolnici...
Što se uspješnosti tiče, to ne znamo jer khm, ni od koga nemamo statistike  :Grin:  ali selo priča da on svakako jest među najuspješnijima...

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Darkice*, kako je kod Lučingera?

----------


## Darkica

Istina je da dr Lučija možeš nazvati bilo kada. Ako ti se na javi kada zoveš, on te nazove natrag čim vidi. Možšga pitati što želiš, uvijek je spreman objasniti. I fascinantno je koliko podataka drži u glavi! Sjeti se nekih postupaka od ranije i zna koliko smo stanica cca dobili...čak se sjeća i kada je bio uspješniji po dobivanju js. Ja idem k njemu, jer smo se našli, da tako kažem.I meni je ljudina i čovjek u punom smislu riječi! Bitno je da si nađete onoga koji vama najbolje odgovara.
Štoi se uspješnosti tiče, ne baratam podacima...mislim da nmitko ne barata točnmim podacima...ali mislim da je svakako jedan od najuspješnijih u RH...mislim, ne tvrdim :Smile: 
Inače, danas sam bila n punkciji...polustimulacija (Estrofemi, Klomifeni i Gonal)...dobila 10 stanica...naravno, nisu sve super...iznadio me je broj, jer inače iz polustimulacije dobijem 4-5 stanica...
Za transfer ćemo se čuti...ali sutra moja Lučingerica slavi 2. rođendan i sve je ružičasto! Barco ili seka bi bio savršen dar!  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Darkice sretno s pojacanjem, javljaj novosti  :Smile: 
Ni meni nakon Lucija nijedan dr "ne paše"  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## srecha

Potpis na Darkicu!

----------


## Darkica

Evo, uglavnom: imala punkciju u srijedu, transfer jučer. Vraćena 3. Dva vrlo dobre kvalitete i jedan osrednje. Jučer sam odmah dobila Brevactid 1500,a danas Decapeptyl. Još mi ostaje primiti 1 Brevactid. Beta 21.04. iako će to biti 22.04. budući je ponedjeljak neradni.

----------


## Mojca

Bravo Darkice, a kakvu si stimulaciju imala? Ima li smrzlića?

----------


## frka

Darkice, tebi sretno!

A dr. Lučingera bih podsjetila na rizike višeplodnih trudnoća kojih bi kao ginekolog itekako trebao biti svjestan. Podsjetila bih ga i na preporuku SET-a upravo zbog tih rizika. Podsjetila bih ga i na Zakon o pomognutoj oplodnji u kojem stoji: "U skladu s medicinskim dostignućima u spolne organe žene dopušten je unos najviše dva zametka poštujući načelo sljedivosti." I na kraju bih ga podsjetila na one roditelje koji su izgubili svoje trojke jer se nije pridržavao tih preporuka.

Dr. Lučingeru, vrhunski ste stručnjak i imate krasan pristup pacijentima. Opravdajte povjerenje koje vam poklanjaju.

----------


## Darkica

Treći je transferiran jer je lošije kvalitete i zapravo mu dr Lana nije dala prevelike šanse...a i smatra da je mogućnost trojčeka jakooo mala budući da kod mene nije bio slučaj da sam odmah uspjela ostati trudna. Već su bila dva neuspjeha, pa trudnoća, pa opet dva neuspjeha...i sada je ovo sveukupno šesti po redu postupak. Dr L je izvorno htio dva...ali dr Lana se nije složila upravo zbog kvalitete samih embrija. Odnosno nijedan nije odlične kvalitete....

Mojca, ne, nema smrzlića...vzano uz samu kvalitetu odnosno manjak iste...

Sada ostaje čekati i nadati se...a ako ne uspije, opet za Zagreb :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Potpis na frku
Rizici su preveliki
I imali smo tuznih primjera koji svjedoce o tome  :Sad: 
I bez obzira na losiju kvalitetu...ne znaci da se i taj ne moze primiti
Tebi Darkice sretno

----------


## Mojca

Ne poznajem lik i djelo dotičnog majstora... i sama mu zamjeram primjere koje frka spominje, ali smatram da je prilično nije fer spominjati samo loše primjere, istina, internet je često mjesto negativne filtracije, ali ja vjerujem da ima puno više slučajeva sa sretnim ishodom, osim toga u šetnji je s nama bila ponosna majka trojčeka... 
Van ovog foruma tu i tamo naiđem na nekog tko ide kod njega ili na nekog tko ima nekog tko ide k njemu... sve same ok priče, od 5 priča dvije jednoplodne trudnoće iz prvog pokušaja, jedna jednoplodna trudnoća iz drugog pokušaja, a druge dvije su tek počele. Nažalost ne znam detalje o broju vraćenih embrija i dijagnozama. 

Ovo me podsjeća na ono: kad su posvojili dijete, ostala je trudna... takvih ima tek 5%, a svi pričaju o tome kao da je to skoro pa normalna pojava. E pa nije. Nemojte me krivo shvatiti... i jedni izgubljeni trojčeki su previše... ali nije sve tako crno-bijelo.  

Darkice, još jednom ~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

Pa nitko nije rekao da je los doktor, naprotiv
Nemam iskustva s njim, al skoro sve sto sam o njemu cula su rijeci hvale - to valjda nije bez razloga
Al ne vidim zasto ne bi upozorili na nesto sto nije ok
To i dalje ne umanjuje sve ono dobro sto cure pisu

----------


## Vrci

Evo kod mene je bilo suprotno... jos prije novog zakona kad je pod normalno vracao po 3 zametka (koliko sam stekla dojam), meni je odbio vratiti 3. Rekao je da sam ja niska i sitna,i da je prevelik rizik. 
U sva tri transfera su mi vracena po 2 zametka

A eto trudnocu docekala u drugoj klinici i sa samo jednim vracenim,kad nisam ni imala nade da bude nesto

----------


## sretna 1506

> Istina je da dr Lučija možeš nazvati bilo kada. Ako ti se na javi kada zoveš, on te nazove natrag čim vidi. Možšga pitati što želiš, uvijek je spreman objasniti. I fascinantno je koliko podataka drži u glavi! Sjeti se nekih postupaka od ranije i zna koliko smo stanica cca dobili...čak se sjeća i kada je bio uspješniji po dobivanju js. Ja idem k njemu, jer smo se našli, da tako kažem.I meni je ljudina i čovjek u punom smislu riječi! Bitno je da si nađete onoga koji vama najbolje odgovara.
> Štoi se uspješnosti tiče, ne baratam podacima...mislim da nmitko ne barata točnmim podacima...ali mislim da je svakako jedan od najuspješnijih u RH...mislim, ne tvrdim
> Inače, danas sam bila n punkciji...polustimulacija (Estrofemi, Klomifeni i Gonal)...dobila 10 stanica...naravno, nisu sve super...iznadio me je broj, jer inače iz polustimulacije dobijem 4-5 stanica...
> Za transfer ćemo se čuti...ali sutra moja Lučingerica slavi 2. rođendan i sve je ružičasto! Barco ili seka bi bio savršen dar!


Sve je ovo za Lučingera istina,kad sam ostala trudna,kod njega,tad je radio na VV,često bi ga zvala radi svega što mi je bilo čudno uvijek bi se javio,on je meni poseban dr.možda jer smo kod njega uspjeli i jer nam je bio susretljiv,nasmijan,stručan  i iskren,u svakom slučaju meni nešto posebno jer zahvaljujući njemu imam svog sina od 9 godina.

----------


## lemmingsica

Bok svima, 
ja sam nova ovdje. Imam 36 godina i sina iz prvog braka. Sa sadašnjim suprugom pokušavam ostvariti trudnoću već 4 godine. Spermiogram supruga je oligoasthenozoospermia, a ja imam endometrioze i skraćene cikluse. Javili smo se dr. Škvorcu i napravio je uzv, potvrdio moju i suprugovu dijagnozu. Kaže, još nije kasno, iako su se moje zalihe smanjile. Preporučio je prvo kraću stimulaciju, koja kreće ovaj ciklus, odnosno 3dc bi trebala kod njega na uzv, pa će odrediti što i kako dalje. MM i ja pijemo sve moguće čajeve, ostali nalazi su uredni. I eto krećemo. Čitanje info po ovim forumima mi je poprilično zastrašujuće, toliko novih informacija...  :Sad:  . Meni se čini da ste vi sve pravi stručnjaci u svemu tome, a ja tek na početku. Ali eto, čini mi se da će mi biti lakše ako se priključim grupi. Ovako se osjećam poprilično usamljeno kad svaki dan provodim sate čitajući o svemu.

----------


## Mojca

> Bok svima, 
> ja sam nova ovdje. Imam 36 godina i sina iz prvog braka. Sa sadašnjim suprugom pokušavam ostvariti trudnoću već 4 godine. Spermiogram supruga je oligoasthenozoospermia, a ja imam endometrioze i skraćene cikluse. Javili smo se dr. Škvorcu i napravio je uzv, potvrdio moju i suprugovu dijagnozu. Kaže, još nije kasno, iako su se moje zalihe smanjile. Preporučio je prvo kraću stimulaciju, koja kreće ovaj ciklus, odnosno 3dc bi trebala kod njega na uzv, pa će odrediti što i kako dalje. MM i ja pijemo sve moguće čajeve, ostali nalazi su uredni. I eto krećemo. Čitanje info po ovim forumima mi je poprilično zastrašujuće, toliko novih informacija...  . Meni se čini da ste vi sve pravi stručnjaci u svemu tome, a ja tek na početku. Ali eto, čini mi se da će mi biti lakše ako se priključim grupi. Ovako se osjećam poprilično usamljeno kad svaki dan provodim sate čitajući o svemu.


Dobrodošla.  :Smile:  
Super da si nam se pridružila, što god te zanima pitaj.  :Smile:  
I što prije se preselila na trudničke teme.

----------


## tetadoktor

potpisujem Mojcu  :Smile: 

lemmingsica dobrodošla  :Bye:

----------


## sushi

bok lemmingsica, baš mi je drago da se pridružio netko Škvorcov jer je o tom dr i klinici jako malo informacija ovdje. nadam se da ćeš nam javiti dojmove i kako napredujete... sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

lemmingistica, dobro došla na forum.
I ne daj se obeshrabriti. MPO put nije lak, ali ovdje možeš dobiti podršku i potrebne informacije.
Javi kako napredeujete i pitaj sve što te zanima.
Sretno.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Taman danas pretražujem o Škvorcu, kad ono...vidi vidi... dobrodošla!
Radončić navodno punkcije i IVF/ICSI  obavlja sa Patrikom kod Škvorca...zna li itko išta detaljnije? Kakve su cijene kod Škvorca?

----------


## Ginger

A vidi tko nam je svratioooo  :Grin:

----------


## aprilili

> Taman danas pretražujem o Škvorcu, kad ono...vidi vidi... dobrodošla!
> Radončić navodno punkcije i IVF/ICSI  obavlja sa Patrikom kod Škvorca...zna li itko išta detaljnije? Kakve su cijene kod Škvorca?


Da tocno ,njih dvojica su sad kod Skvorca za punkcije i transfer. Sve ostalo Dr. R odrajduje standardno u Viliju. Cijena transfera preko 5JS je 8500 kn sa lokalnom anestezijom. Opca anestesija se doplacuje 1000 kn. Ako ima smrzlica cuvanje je takodjer 1000 kn.

----------


## Snekica

dr. R. radi samo privatno kod Škvorca, ne mješa se postupke dr. Škvorca (preko HZZO), tako da ako ste mislile otići kod R. preko Škvorca - uzalud. Tu informaciju imam od same klinike. Osim ako se u zadnjih nekoliko dana stanje izmjenilo, to će nam sad znati reći lemmingistica. I osobno sam bila jako zainteresirana za kombinaciju Škvorc- Radončić- Patrik, ali nije to tako išlo kako sam mislila da će ići.

----------


## Lilian82

Ja cu takodjer kod Škvorca,drago mi je da nas ima,vec sam pomislila da tamo skoro nitko ne ide  :Sad:   Za tog doktora Radoncica sam tek ovdje cula,zar je on toliko dobar pa ga prizeljkujete u suradnji...ako je,bas bi bilo dobro da se prikljuci  :Smile:

----------


## lemmingsica

Dakle,

krenuli sa Femarom 3dc, jer sam low responder. Zatim, danas bila na folikulometriji i samo je 1 folikul na jajniku sa dvije endometrioze. Sutra ponovo folikulometrija, i dao mi je estradiol. Sutra štoperica, pa budemo vidjeli. Što se tiće ostalog tima, izvjetit ću vas tokom idućeg tjedna, kad budem više znala. Ova moja jedna jadna folikulica me baš zbedirala, ali za par dana ću znati više. Hvala

----------


## lemmingsica

Evo, drage moje. Javljam se sa info i dojmovima od dr.Škvorca. Dakle, prije točno mjesec dana sam poslala svoj prvi upit u polikliniku. Nakon samo 4 tjedna od tada, danas sam već primila svoju prvu štopericu. Mislim da brže i profesionalnije nije moglo biti. Bez obzira na ishod, koji ćemo tek vidjeti,moram naglasiti da je osoblje savršeno, a doktor toliko susretljiv i pun podrške, da je to, barem meni, nevjerovatno. Bila sam kod njega jučer (subota popodne) i danas opet (nedjelja prijepodne). S obzirom da imam samo jedan folikul 18mm, ali kaže dr. da ja baš lijep  :Smile: , dobila sam jutros štopericu i slijedi moja prva punkcija sutra popodne. 
Što se tiće dr. Radončića, on vam radi samo privatno. Dr. Škvorc kaže, da kod njega (čitaj: u njegovim prostorijama) radi punkcije, ali samo za svoje pacijentice, a ne i pacijentice dr.Škvorca. Dakle, nisu tim. Ako vam postupak vodi dr. Škvorc, tada njegov biolog radi svoj dio. Ja osobno nisam imala previše informacija o doktorima kad sam krenula u ovo. Sponatno sam se javila jednim upitom putem maila navečer u 9, nakon kojeg su me odmah ujutro zvali telefonom. dr. Škvorc me oduševio i sa jednakim povjerenjem krećemo sa punkcijom sutra. 

Javim se sa daljnjim info. Wish me luck  :Smile:  . 

Ako ima još nešto što želite da provjerim iz prve ruke, javite pa ću pitati doktora.

----------


## Inesz

lemmi,
sretno sutra!

jeste vi već radije radili mpo postupke? kako to da je pala odluka na Škvorca? 


daj pitaj molim te doktora Š. koliko je bilo lani trudnoća iz onih postupaka koje je radio na teret HZZO-a?

----------


## lemmingsica

> lemmi,
> sretno sutra!
> 
> jeste vi već radije radili mpo postupke? kako to da je pala odluka na Škvorca? 
> 
> 
> daj pitaj molim te doktora Š. koliko je bilo lani trudnoća iz onih postupaka koje je radio na teret HZZO-a?



hvala inesz!

odluka je pala slučajno. na netu sam ga pronašla, i samo postavila pitanje koliko se čeka na konzultacije, da bi me ujutro nazvali i rekli da mogu doći za dan-dva. to nam je prvi postupak uopće i sve se nekako na brzinu izdogađalo. ja se pripremila na čekanje, kad ono... 

za trudnoće ti sutra javim.

----------


## Snekica

Sretno!!!

----------


## Lilian82

Super,bas ti hvala na info...jedva cekam da cujem ostale dojmove.Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## lemmingsica

hvala curke. trudim se ne biti nervozna, ako je to uopće moguće  :Cool:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Lemm....sretno i čekamo nove infoe  :Smile: 
BTW jesi ti preko HZZo ili privatno kod Škvorca??  Koja je cijena konzultacija i ostalog??

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ginger....drago mi je za tvoj potpis i da me se sjetiš  :Kiss: 
Meni je dr R vratio mail sa istim infom kako je i Lemm rekla - znači samo se koriste prostorije od Škvorca za punkcije i Et , a rade dr R i Patrik...

----------


## lemmingsica

> Lemm....sretno i čekamo nove infoe 
> BTW jesi ti preko HZZo ili privatno kod Škvorca??  Koja je cijena konzultacija i ostalog??


Ja sam preko HZZO. Plaća se samo prva konzultacija 300,00 kn, nakon koje on daje preporuku s kojom ideš svom gin. i koji ti daje uputnicu. Dalje ne plaćaš ništa, osim kao ja put... Put je plaćen ako ti je to najbliža klinika. Meni nije, pa ništa od toga. Cijene za privatno ću danas prepisati, ali mislim da je "tetadoktor" već napisala cijene.

----------


## Zečurka

> daj pitaj molim te doktora Š. koliko je bilo lani trudnoća iz onih postupaka koje je radio na teret HZZO-a?


I mene ovo zanima. Moj postupak br dva, opet ista stvar. Dobili stanice, sve nezrele. Ne znam više kaj da mislim. :Confused: 
Da li je koja od vas upoznata s IVM postupkom, i da li se to uopće radi kod nas?

----------


## lemmingsica

evo mene opet. U 18h aspiracija moje jedine oocite. Sutra u 2 ću znati kako napreduje. Folikul je od jučer ujutro do danas popodne narastao na 22.3 mm, pa je bilo malo napeto da ne pobjegne. Nije bolilo ništa. Ja se nakon sat mirovanja uspješno bez problema dovezla 250 km do kuće. Cijene sam pokupila sve za one koje zanima.

----------


## tetadoktor

napiši ovdje cijene, sigurno ima cura koje će to zanimati  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Zecurka, i ja znam jednu curu koja kod skvorca nije dosla dalje od punkcijr. Puknuo folikul ili nezreli,nesto od toga

Cini mi se da ima problema s tajmingom,ili nije dosta strucan

----------


## Zečurka

> Zecurka, i ja znam jednu curu koja kod skvorca nije dosla dalje od punkcijr. Puknuo folikul ili nezreli,nesto od toga
> 
> Cini mi se da ima problema s tajmingom,ili nije dosta strucan


Znaš samo za taj jedan njezin postupak ili ih je bilo više? Pitam jer ne bih odmah džonom :Undecided: , događa se i u svim ostalim klinikama, a može biti i više razloga zašto budu nezrele, nije čak uvijek niti tajming u pitanju.
Samo, meni se to dogodilo dva puta i nije mi baš ni svejedno. Nit baš imam puno izbora, a bome ni vremena za eksperimente  :gaah:

----------


## lemmingsica

meni je tajming bio dobar, ali moja staničica se nije oplodila  :Sad: . 

no s obzirom da je bila samo jedna i da je prvi puta... idemo dalje. za 10 dana krećemo iz početka, samo bogatiji za jedno iskustvo i vjerovatno spremniji nege prvi puta.

što se tiće cijena kod dr.Š, zbilja ih ima puuuuuno. pa ću ja napisati one koje mi se čine najvažnijima, a vi pitajte ako nedostaje baš ona koja vas zanima.

IUI= 1.900,00 
IVF-prirodni bez lijekova = 5.000,00
IVF-stimuliranibez lijekova =7.000,00
IVF bez ET = 2.000,00kn
ICSI- prirodni = 6.000,00
ICSI - stimulirani = 8.500,00
ICSI bez ET = 3.000,00
Aspiracija bez JS (negativna)= 1.900,00

Konzultacije= 300,00 kn
Spermiogram = 250,00 kn

----------


## lemmingsica

i da, malo sam bila pogubljena jučer u svemu, pa nisam pitala za broj trudnoća... razumjet ćete, prva je to punkcija. ali je baš jučer prije mene gospođa neka izašla sa betom 193 sva happy (preko hzzo-a). dalje ne znam

----------


## Inesz

:Wink:  Lemmi,

nemoj misliti da se ne može zatrudniti iz prvog pokušaja.

Jesi pitala dr koliko je bilo trudnoća iz lanjskih hzzo postupaka (mnoge bi cure to voljele znati prije nego se odluče za polikliniku Škvorc)?

----------


## lemmingsica

> Lemmi,
> 
> nemoj misliti da se ne može zatrudniti iz prvog pokušaja.
> 
> Jesi pitala dr koliko je bilo trudnoća iz lanjskih hzzo postupaka (mnoge bi cure to voljele znati prije nego se odluče za polikliniku Škvorc)?


A nisam se sjetila pitati. Bila sam sva u toj punkciji, ali sutra ga svakako zovem za daljnje dogovore, pa ću pitati. Evo zapisat ću si nadlan da ne zaboravim.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Lemmi, samo hrabro naprijed!  :Smile:

----------


## lemmingsica

nakon moje prve trudnoće prije 12 godina, rezultat je bio da sam pokrenula savjetovalište za trudnice u svom gradu. bojim se i pomisliti šta će biti nakon ovoga.  :Smile:

----------


## lemmingsica

> Lemmi, samo hrabro naprijed!


 :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> nakon moje prve trudnoće prije 12 godina, rezultat je bio da sam pokrenula savjetovalište za trudnice u svom gradu. bojim se i pomisliti šta će biti nakon ovoga.


 :Smile:

----------


## Zečurka

> meni je tajming bio dobar, ali moja staničica se nije oplodila .


Šteta, ali puno sreće u slijedećem postupku :Smile:  Da li su ti možda rekli zbog čega se nije oplodila? Nova biologica je skroz pristupačna i voljna objasniti sve detalje. (Kniewaldi su otišli u mirovinu koliko sam shvatila.)

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Jutro cure  :Smile: 
Lemmi držim palce za dalje  :Smile: 
Dobila sam mail od Škvorca, mogu na teret HZZo, no prvo ih nazvati i odraditi konzultacije koje se naplaćuju - što je malo glupo ako je na teret HZZo, no ok...baš kao i Lemmi imam i ja 200 km do njih pa aj, nije strašno 300 kn.
Napisano mi je da nazovem za sve daljnje infoe, što ću i napraviti, samo da sastavim pitanja....
A što se tiče tajminga za punkciju - meni u VG dr T nije 2x pogodio uz sve papire od prije i moje sugeriranje da sve to ide ranije kod mene - dok me dr K nije uzeo i od prve uhvatio stanicu u prirodnjaku....

----------


## Lilian82

Mene zanima jedna stvar.Da li ste nakon konzultacija isle na uzv prije nego su vam dali injekcije i taj uzv platile?Zanima me jer je meni tako rekao na konzultacijama,prvo da dodjem na uzv koji se placa da vidi kakvo je stanje.Vidim da to nitko drugi ne spominje.

----------


## frka

želimo_bebu, koliko vidim potpis, to u Vg su bili prirodnjaci. šansa da se u prirodnjaku ne dođe do stanice je veća nego da se do nje dođe. stimulirani je druga priča i tu se ne bi smjelo dogoditi da je tajming toliko loš da su sve nezrele. ja bih ipak nastavila s Vg na tvom mjestu...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Frka...ja bi sad u stimulirani, u tome i je caka, a u VG je sad lista do 2015 skoro.....

----------


## frka

Ali ispucati 1 od samo 4 postupaka preko HZZO-a samo da bi prije dosla na red... Da budem direktnija - itekako bih se interesirala kolika je uspjesnost u Skvorcu. Dobila sam nesluzbenu info da je, naaaajblaze receno, slaba.

----------


## Zečurka

> Mene zanima jedna stvar.Da li ste nakon konzultacija isle na uzv prije nego su vam dali injekcije i taj uzv platile?


Da.

----------


## Sadie

> Mene zanima jedna stvar.Da li ste nakon konzultacija isle na uzv prije nego su vam dali injekcije i taj uzv platile?Zanima me jer je meni tako rekao na konzultacijama,prvo da dodjem na uzv koji se placa da vidi kakvo je stanje.Vidim da to nitko drugi ne spominje.


Mi smo došli na prve konzultacije uopće, one skuplje (500 kn, kasnije su 200), napravio je UZV (250 kn) da vidimo koliko folukula imam (taman je bilo friško poslije M kad se to lijepo vidi).
UZV-i na koje ideš tijekom postupka su u cijeni postupka. Ako ne uspijete od prve, za idući pokušaj se opet plaćaju konzultacije (200 kn) i postupak. To su cijene gdje mi idemo, al mislim da su tu negdje po svim klinikama.
Lijekovi se plaćaju. Smiješno mi je kad netko kaže kak je participacija puno, pa se sjetim koliko sam ostavila u ljekarni za pikice.

I sretno.  :Wink:

----------


## lemmingsica

Mene je pitao da li želim taj uzv, i ja sam ga platila. Također smo taj puta kod njega napravili i spermiogram, jer smo htjeli što više njegovih mišljenja što prije. Ali nije mi to postavio kao uvijet. Dakle, na tom prvom pregledu smo platili 850,00 kn, jer smo tako htjeli. UZV sam ja imala od prije iz Sunca, ali s obzirom da je to radila dr. koja nije MPO-vac ja sam htjela njegovo mišljenje prije nego krenemo dalje. Vjerujem da ako bi ti krenula sa svojim postojećim nalazima i sa uputnicom od svog dr. za postupak ( a za to ti teba preporuka nekog MPO-vca) da bi ti to sve bilo pokriveno preko HZZO-a. Ja takvo mišljenje nisam imala, pa je logično da ga je na konzultacijama dao on. Nije mi on primarni ginekolog da je na HZZO, a primarni mi neće dat uputnicu bez preporuke. Ja sam taj prvi uzv i pregled sebi jednostavno stavila u kategoriju mog privatno naručenog pregleda, za koji sam došla na red odmah.

----------


## ra05dij

Ja 41g, AMH 1,4 pmol/l,(naglo je pao) puno postupaka iza mene, 5 god. borbe, Vinogradska,Petrova gdje "veliki"prof.V.dize ruke od mene (dolazi u obzir samo don.stanica,zatim iza toga trudn.IVF pol. ali na zalost u 11 tj.kir.i eto ne predajem se odlazim preko HZZO Dr.Skvorcu koji mi daje sansu i eto POZITIVNE BETE (1jajna st. koja se oplodila)14dpt.-177, 16dpt -388,drzite fige da i dalje bude sve ok.Zato drage moje budite uporne,jer ja Sam stvarno teski low responder,ali uz dobar i pozitivan tim desilo se cudo. Ujedno prijavljujem poz.betu u Poliklinici Skvorc, i hrabrim Vas sve koje se i dalje borite , i nemojte gubiti nadu,inace se ne javljam na forum.

----------


## Mojca

> Ja 41g, AMH 1,4 pmol/l,(naglo je pao) puno postupaka iza mene, 5 god. borbe, Vinogradska,Petrova gdje "veliki"prof.V.dize ruke od mene (dolazi u obzir samo don.stanica,zatim iza toga trudn.IVF pol. ali na zalost u 11 tj.kir.i eto ne predajem se odlazim preko HZZO Dr.Skvorcu koji mi daje sansu i eto POZITIVNE BETE (1jajna st. koja se oplodila)14dpt.-177, 16dpt -388,drzite fige da i dalje bude sve ok.Zato drage moje budite uporne,jer ja Sam stvarno teski low responder,ali uz dobar i pozitivan tim desilo se cudo. Ujedno prijavljujem poz.betu u Poliklinici Skvorc, i hrabrim Vas sve koje se i dalje borite , i nemojte gubiti nadu,inace se ne javljam na forum.


Čestitam!!
Upornost se isplati, ne jednom smo to vidjeli. Koji biolog je radio oplodnju, Kniewald ili njegova nasljednica?

----------


## ra05dij

Njegova nasljednica, zove se Sonja S. jako draga i pristupacna, stvarno cure iskoristite tu priliku preko HZZO, jer ipak vam se u priv.polikl. vise posvete, ali stvarno pogotovo nama koje imamo mali broj jajn. stanica, to Vam govorim iz debelog iskustva, primjer dr. T. u Vinogradskoj od 4 polust. nije ulovio stanicu à tada je AMH bio 6,8. ne bih sada o losim iskustvima, i da ne plasim cure, znaci imaju oni svi dobro iskustvo, ali je bitan pristup, i doista paznja koju posvete pacijentici.

----------


## ljube

*ra05dij*, čestitam i neka dalje bude sve ok!

To je bio prirodnjak ili blaga stimulacija?

----------


## ra05dij

Femara (na zalost jedan folikul, u kojem strucna ruka Dr. Skvorca ulovi jajnu stanicu ), eto dalje je sve u bozjim rukama.
To je bio prirodnjak ili blaga stimulacija?[/QUOTE.

----------


## ra05dij

Femara

----------


## Zečurka

> Ja 41g, AMH 1,4 pmol/l,(naglo je pao) puno postupaka iza mene, 5 god. borbe, Vinogradska,Petrova gdje "veliki"prof.V.dize ruke od mene (dolazi u obzir samo don.stanica,zatim iza toga trudn.IVF pol. ali na zalost u 11 tj.kir.i eto ne predajem se odlazim preko HZZO Dr.Skvorcu koji mi daje sansu i eto POZITIVNE BETE (1jajna st. koja se oplodila)14dpt.-177, 16dpt -388,drzite fige da i dalje bude sve ok.Zato drage moje budite uporne,jer ja Sam stvarno teski low responder,ali uz dobar i pozitivan tim desilo se cudo. Ujedno prijavljujem poz.betu u Poliklinici Skvorc, i hrabrim Vas sve koje se i dalje borite , i nemojte gubiti nadu,inace se ne javljam na forum.


 :Klap:  Super, ajde neke lijepe vijesti. Mojca, Kniewaldi više nisu kod Škvorca.

----------


## Mojca

Znam draga, ali iz ovog posta se ne vidi kad je bila u postupku.. Da li frisko ili još iz doba K.

----------


## lemmingsica

evo jedna pjesma za sve vas ovdje. za poslušati s mirom... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyoPZQ-1ZxU

----------


## Inesz

> Njegova nasljednica, zove se Sonja S. jako draga i pristupacna, stvarno cure iskoristite tu priliku preko HZZO, jer ipak vam se u priv.polikl. vise posvete, ali stvarno pogotovo nama koje imamo mali broj jajn. stanica, to Vam govorim iz debelog iskustva, primjer dr. T. u Vinogradskoj od 4 polust. nije ulovio stanicu à tada je AMH bio 6,8. ne bih sada o losim iskustvima, i da ne plasim cure, znaci imaju oni svi dobro iskustvo, ali je bitan pristup, i doista paznja koju posvete pacijentici.


sretno!

je li ti doktor rekao kakvi su mu rezultati bili do sada? koliko je bilo trudnoća iz dosadašnjih postupaka preko HZZO-a?

----------


## ra05dij

Da Dr. Skvorc je rekao da ima trudnoca, pa uostalom nebi mu odobrili preko HZZO da nema rezultata, ali ne pisu svi po forumu, inace u postupku. sam bila sada u 4 mj.

----------


## Kirona

Drage moje javljam se sa sretnim vijestima, nakon neuspjelog pokusaja u 12/2013. prijavljujem betu 11dpt 115 :Wink:  Sutra ponovo vadim pa cemo vidjeti! Vracen 1 osmostanicni treci dan :Wink:  Dr. Skvorc i ekipa su zakon....

----------


## ljube

Kirona, kako je prošlo s drugom betom, nadam se da je sve ok.  :Smile: 

Što si imala od stimulacije?

----------


## Kirona

Beta 13dpt 275 :Wink:  Puregon i orgalutran

----------


## ljube

Super, čestitam, sretno dalje! 

Da li je bio i koji smrzlić možda?
Kako je tamo, jel gužvovito?

----------


## frka

Kirona, krasno! Jesi li možda pitala dr.Š. kakav je uspjeh općenito?

----------


## Kirona

Nije bilo smrzlica( ali inam bebilicu od 3,5 godine iz 1 IVF-a)...Za polikliniku Skvorc samo rijeci hvala...sve je stvar dogovora i nema cekanja...

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da od skvorca nikad necemo imati tocnu statistiku. Eventualno mozda kaze da ima puno ili dosta trudnica. To je moj dojam,jako to skriva

----------


## amazonka

paa, nekako mi se čini da ni jedna klinika nema točnu statistiku. Ili se varam?

----------


## Vrci

Ali barem imaju nesto. Skvorc skroz sve skriva.

----------


## Inesz

Svaki posao se uči. Bojim se da poliklinika koja nema dovoljno iskustva u mpo-u, ne može niti imati niti neki prosječan uspjeh. Zato i ne objavljuju rezultate niti daju konkretne brojke na upite pacijenata i drugih zainteresiranih građana. 


Većini mpo pacijenata i svim hrvatskim građanima neprihvatljivo je to da se naš novac, novac kojeg smo mi uplatili u javni zdravstveni fond, baca uzaludno dodjeljujući ta sredstva privatnoj poliklinici koja radi nedostatka isustva u liječenju ne može tim istim građanima ponuditi razinu uspjeha liječenja  koje bi  se barem približilo  uspjehu liječenja koje radi iskustva u praksi postižu druge privatne klinike.

I molim vas, nemojte o ljubaznosti privatne poliklinike koja odrađuje postupke na teret HZZO-a. Ljubaznost u ophođenju prema pacijentima zlatni je standard ponašanja, ali ljubaznost na žalost ne donosi trudnoće i djecu. Za uspjeh liječenja posao treba naučiti, treba odraditi puno mpo postupaka da se liječenje ispraksira. Mpo, uostalom kao i svaki posao, treba naučiti.

----------


## sushi

> Ali barem imaju nesto.


bolnice imaju nešto? gdje se to nešto može vidjeti/saznati?

ali ok, mene smeta isto što i vas. a smeta me i što se hzzo postupci ovdje često nazivaju "besplatnima". meni su besplatni postupci kod Lučingera čiji pacijent nisam, dakle ne plaćam ih. hzzo postupci, bili oni kod Škvorca ili npr. na VV mi *nisu* besplatni (makar ih ne koristila), kao ni većini vas - plaćamo doprinose od 15% plaće u tu svrhu, svaki mjesec.

ako privatna klinika odlučuje ne objaviti ili frizirati statistiku, ok, njihova stvar i izbor...kao što je i moj izbor da li ću tamo ići i platiti postupak u cjelosti. dobiti ugovor i obavljati hzzo postupke je ipak savim druga priča...mislim da miješamo kruške i jabuke pod istom temom..

----------


## Bluebella

mene npr zanima koliko se privatnih klinika javilo na hzzo-ov natječaj? znamo svi koliko hzzo izdvaja za stimulirani postupak, pa ako netko ima info koliko je klinika bilo voljno to prihvatiti i koje su to?

----------


## sushi

> mene npr zanima koliko se privatnih klinika javilo na hzzo-ov natječaj? znamo svi koliko hzzo izdvaja za stimulirani postupak, pa ako netko ima info koliko je klinika bilo voljno to prihvatiti i koje su to?


netko je tu napisao da su se prijavili Beta+ i Škvorc...ako se dobro sjećam, nisam sigurna..

----------


## Vrci

Bolnice nemaju,al ovo je tema o privatnicima pa zato kazem. Mislim da za sad jedino cito i betaplus objave svake godine. Znala je i ivf poliklinka,al ne znam jel imaju novije podatke

Pa makar bilo malo frizirano,nesto ipak je

----------


## amazonka

Malo frizirano.Bolje išta nego ništa. 
I točno, hoće li privatna klinika objaviti podatke fiktivne ili stvarne ili ih uopće neće
objaviti njihova stvar. Kao što je moja stvar hoću li se u istoj liječiti i platiti joj masne pare.

Tranparentni i točni podaci u svim klinikama i privatnim i državnim je nešto što bi ipak trebalo biti normalno.

----------


## sushi

slažem se, statistike bolnica sam spomenula u kontekstu obavljanja postupaka na teret hzzo-a. šteta je za nas pacijente da se sve ili bar nekoliko privatnih klinika ne javljaju na te natječaje, očito im se ne isplati zbog smanjenih iznosa po postupku.

natrag na temu o privatnicima - čini se da se javna objava brojeva za privatnu kliniku svodi na iskaz dobre volje ili metodu privlačenja novih pacijenata, dok nema mehanizma koji bi im to uvjetovao (usput, ako netko zna, da li postoji zemlja u kojoj su pvt klinike dužne javno objaviti statistiku?). uostalom, pa i nije svima potrebna očito, evo L. je na odličnom glasu, sa svih strana se čuju pohvale i preporuke i mnogi od nas su razmišljali/razmišljaju o odlasku baš kod njega...a od statistike ni traga ni glasa. žao mi je što ovdje nema friških informacija o stanju tamo  :Smile: 
i da ne ostanem krivo shvaćena, za svaku objavu statistike skidam kapu bilo kojoj privatnoj klinici, makar bi i to trebao biti taj "zlatni standard"

----------


## Sadie

BetaPlus je objavila statistiku, ali nisam se oslanjala na nju kad sam birala kamo ići. Čitala sam na forumima o iskustvima, otišli smo tamo i nismo požalili. Kod biranja bolnice i liječnika ovaj forum je neprocjenjiv.
Bila sam nekad davno kod Lučija, bio mi je dobar, sad sam kod dr.B-a i baš sam zadovoljna. Ne bih ga mijenjala ni za koga.

----------


## Vrci

Betaplus nudi konzultacije putem skypea
http://www.betaplus.hr/arhiva-vijest...ije-skype.html

Super opcija, samo što nema onda uzv. Ali za drugo mišljenje ili neki početak, meni je to čist ok  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Kak si me nasmijala. Nema uzv-a prek skypea.  :Laughing: 
Kod koga si ti bila?

----------


## Vrci

Ma tako sam se diivno izrazila  :Laughing:  Super opcija, ali meni osobno bi smetalo što nema uzv-a  :Smile: 

Ja sam bila kod Dmitrović

----------


## red pepper

> Betaplus nudi konzultacije putem skypea
> http://www.betaplus.hr/arhiva-vijest...ije-skype.html
> 
> Super opcija, samo što nema onda uzv. Ali za drugo mišljenje ili neki početak, meni je to čist ok


ahahaha..umirem od smijeha. već vidim za par godina će i to smisliti..da nema ultrazvuka preko skypea  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## amazonka

Mislim da se konzultacije putem Skypea naplaćuju. Bez ultrazvuka, nadam se. :Cool:

----------


## Vrci

Da, naplacuje se. To mi je malo blesavo,za to bi trebala biti manja cijena onda. Jer mislim da je u cijenu konzultacija uracunat uzv...

----------


## Inesz

Koliko onda koštaju te konzultacije na daljinu u Beti?

----------


## bubekica

Ako ja dobro citam sa sajta - 500kn. Preskupo, obzirom da nema UZV.

----------


## Vrci

Trebalo bi bas biti upola jeftinije preko neta...

----------


## nikoleta27

bok svima evo nova sam ovdije...27 mi je godina,pokusavamo imati bebu vec 4 god ali na zalost ne ide nam bas :Sad: ...trenutno smo u postupku kod dr Škvorca nova sam u svemu ovome tako da sam sva zbunjena..sto se tice dr Škvorca mi smo jako zadovoljni svi su jako ljubazni...zanima me cure koje su kod Škvorca da mi malo objasne sta me sve ceka???jako sam optimisticna sto se svega tice hehe

----------


## Sadie

> Da, naplacuje se. To mi je malo blesavo,za to bi trebala biti manja cijena onda. Jer mislim da je u cijenu konzultacija uracunat uzv...


Nije. Mi smo platili 500 kn + uzv.

----------


## sushi

i meni je naplaćen uzv dodatno, uz konzultacije...i to mi je tada bilo  :Rolling Eyes: , nisam očekivala, nisu mi rekli unaprijed. ipak se ne radi o redovnom-kontrolnom uzv nego jednom od faktora koji daju cijelu sliku za postavljanje dijagnoze, u kontekstu tih konzultacija. s druge strane, to zaista je kompletan uzv pregled kojim se i otplaćuje cijena tog aparata pretpostavljam, pa ima logike naplaćivati ga posebno, jasno je. 
čula sam da ga neki uključuju u cijenu konzultacija... zna netko kako je kod drugih privatnika?

----------


## Vrci

Kod L-a je mislim ukljuceno u cijenu. Al njegov uzv mi je trajao kratko. Onaj u betaplusu je bio ful detaljan,cak je i color doppler radio

----------


## Inesz

500 kuna za konzultacije je užasno puno

----------


## sushi

konzultacije preko skypea su super opcija, u skladu s praksama klinika vani, trebali bi ih imati svi...pa živimo u 21.st.  :Smile: 
logično mi je da je cijena ista kao i live verzija ako je uzv ionako posebna stavka...
skype-varijanta mi se ne čini ok za prve konzultacije ili postavljanje prve dijagnoze, baš zbog tog nedostatka uzv-a...ipak je uzv slika bitna dopuna ili često neka vrsta "korekcije" brojki na papiru, evo i trenutno na forumu ima dosta takvih slučajeva kada se radi o ženskom faktoru. ali za dobivanje drugog mišljenja, dobra ušteda putnih troškova.

----------


## sushi

koliko su prve konzultacije u drugim klinikama?

----------


## Argente

500 kn konzultacije bez UZV-a  :Shock: 
a koliko dugo traju?

----------


## sushi

> koliko su prve konzultacije u drugim klinikama?


pa evo da sama sebi odgovorim  :lool: 

posvuda su 200-500kn, ovisno o trajanju i količini postojećih nalaza (a neke klinike imaju fiksne cijene za prve konz. - Beta+ 500kn, Cito i Škvorc 300kn)
uzv nigdje nije uključen u cijenu (...osim kod L.? Vrci?), naplaćuje se dodatno 200-300kn, ovisno o klinici

----------


## Vrci

Iskreno se ne sjecam sto je i kako bilo kod L-a,imam osjecaj da to on nekad proizvoljno naplacuje

----------


## amazonka

Ovisno o nalazima i dužini konzultacija, obično koštaju od 250 do 500 kuna. No, prve su obično 500 kuna uz UZV. Mislim da je i kod L.tako, ali sigurno bolje znaju njegove najfriškije pacijentice.

Konzultacije preko Skypea, je stvarno  super praktična stvar za nekoga tko je daleko i za nekoga tko treba drugo mišljenje. No, 500 kuna bez UZV je stvarrno puno.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Koliko se sjecam, konzultacije kod L. su bile 500 kn sa uzv..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kadauna

500 kn za konzultacije je puno, što jest - jest.. a još dodatno 300 kn za ultrazvuk to je 800 kn za sve  ali svaki privatnik ima pravo formirati cijene po svojim potrebama. 

Pa tako mi se čini da u Betiplus stimulirani postupak ima najveću cijenu - 11800 kn za sve - stimulirani postupak s više od 5-6 j.s. - razvoj do stadija blastica, zamrzavanje embrija 1 godina - transfer. Sveukupno 11.800 hrk što je oveća cijena u HR ako se ne varam!?  A možda imaju najskuplji najam prostora, možda imaju najveće dodatne troškove personalne - sestre (koje Lučinger recimo nema), možda imaju najveću zaradu/maržu, tko će ga znati. 

Ali je meni osobno uvođenje skype konzultacija vrlo inovativno u HR i odlična stvar. Bravo Beta+

----------


## Sadie

Samo prve konzultacije su u Beti 500 kn. Kasnije su po 200 kn. Prvi uzv se naplaćuje i meni nije bilo žao tih 250 kn jer sam znala kakva mi je cjelokupna situacija u tamo unutra.
Ostali uzv-i su u cijeni postupka.

Mi smo plaćali cijenu postupka (ovisi je li PC ili stimulirani) + jedne konzultacije prije postupka (da dogovorimo protokol). Mislim da smo samo to plaćali. Prvi postupak je bio najskuplji zbog tih konz. i uzv-a, kasnije je za 550 kn jeftiniji. 
U startu je stimul ivf 9000 (ak je manje od 5 zametaka, jetiniji je), i onda na to idu dodaci. Mi se nadamo da će nam idući put račun biti uvećan za iznos kriopohrane.  :Smile:  
Ok, dat ću im 9200 + 1.000 za kriopohranu, ali mene žuljaju lijekovi. Jučer sam iskeširala 3850 kn za injekcije i vjerojatno ću trebati još koji lijek (štoperica je oko 350). Mnogi nemaju toliku plaću. I to mi je već drugi put. 
I morala sam pothitno izvaditi briseve - 350 kn (nisam mogla čekati soc dr). Nakupi se toga. 
Nije nama žao love, samo da nam dođe beba. 

Da, i doc nama je rekao da neka ne obavljamo preglede privatno, nego na uputnicu. Nećemo biti ništa brži (jer se čeka ciklus i sl.), a čemu da trošimo novac.

----------


## Sadie

Sutra pada štoperica prije aspiracije, pa da samo sa se ispravim u vezi cijene lijekova. 5900 u ovom postupku (u prošlom stimuliranom oko 4000). Katastrofa.

----------


## Inesz

> Samo prve konzultacije su u Beti 500 kn. Kasnije su po 200 kn. Prvi uzv se naplaćuje i meni nije bilo žao tih 250 kn jer sam znala kakva mi je cjelokupna situacija u tamo unutra.
> Ostali uzv-i su u cijeni postupka.
> 
> Mi smo plaćali cijenu postupka (ovisi je li PC ili stimulirani) + jedne konzultacije prije postupka (da dogovorimo protokol). Mislim da smo samo to plaćali. Prvi postupak je bio najskuplji zbog tih konz. i uzv-a, kasnije je za 550 kn jeftiniji. 
> U startu je stimul ivf 9000 (*ak je manje od 5 zametaka, jetiniji je)*, i onda na to idu dodaci. Mi se nadamo da će nam idući put račun biti uvećan za iznos kriopohrane.  
> Ok, dat ću im 9200 + 1.000 za kriopohranu, ali mene žuljaju lijekovi. Jučer sam iskeširala 3850 kn za injekcije i vjerojatno ću trebati još koji lijek (štoperica je oko 350). Mnogi nemaju toliku plaću. I to mi je već drugi put. 
> I morala sam pothitno izvaditi briseve - 350 kn (nisam mogla čekati soc dr). Nakupi se toga. 
> Nije nama žao love, samo da nam dođe beba. 
> 
> Da, i doc nama je rekao da neka ne obavljamo preglede privatno, nego na uputnicu. Nećemo biti ništa brži (jer se čeka ciklus i sl.), a čemu da trošimo novac.



Je li se cijena stimuliranog određuje prema dobivenim jajnim stanicama ili zametcima? Mislim da je za manje od 5 dobivenih js cijena stimuliranog niža, nego ako ima više od 5 jajnih stanica.

----------


## klivija

> Je li se cijena stimuliranog određuje prema dobivenim jajnim stanicama ili zametcima? Mislim da je za manje od 5 dobivenih js cijena stimuliranog niža, nego ako ima više od 5 jajnih stanica.


mi smo dobili samo 2 js od kojih je 1 bila nezrela, pa su nam postupak računali kao prirodni, platili smo, čini mi se, 4500 kuna. (betaplus)

----------


## Vrci

Klivija,tako i mi. Klomifen i 6 injekcija, 2 punktirane js i 1 dobra, placen prirodnjak

----------


## Ginger

> Je li se cijena stimuliranog određuje prema dobivenim jajnim stanicama ili zametcima? Mislim da je za manje od 5 dobivenih js cijena stimuliranog niža, nego ako ima više od 5 jajnih stanica.


Mislim da se odredjuje prema broju jajnih stanica koje idu u oplodnju
Recimo, punktirano ih je 7, ali tri ne valjaju, onda racunaju cijenu prema ove 4 js
Dakle, ne cijenu punog stimuliranog

I meni su punktirane dvije js, al je jedna bila jako losa 
Racunato je kao pravi prirodnjak, kao sto je i bio
A mislim da bi mi isto racunali da su obje bile za oplodnju

----------


## tetadoktor

potpisujem Ginger  :Kiss:

----------


## amazonka

IVF/ICSI dvije do pet jajnih stanica 6500 kuna. Dakle, cijena se računa po broju dobivenih stanica sigurno.Sve jasno piše na njihovim stranicama. (mislim na Betaplus)
Ne znam za ostale klinike, ali mislim da je to tu negdje. Vjerojatno rade po sličnom sistemu.
Ako ima neka koja je kod Škvorca ili Lučija neka me ispravi.

----------


## Ginger

amazonka, mislis koliko ih je dobiveno punkcijom? 
bez obzira ako je recimo pola losih i ne idu u oplodnju s njima? 
jer, recimo, meni je biologica rekla odmah, cim je isla vidjeti jesmo li ulovili ista, da ova jedna otpada
nije da ih je nesto pregledaval ili kaj vec...

----------


## tetadoktor

Ginger, bitno je koliko ih ide u oplodnju, ne koliko se dobilo...barem su meni tako naplaćivali

----------


## Ginger

pa tak sam i ja mislila, al amazonka me zbunila
moj stimulirani kod njih nije dospio do te faze, a ovaj cisti prirodnjak je bio uspjesan, pa niti ne znam kako je u praksi (srecom)

----------


## bubekica

Pa ak pise ivf icsi do 5 ili preko 5 stanica onda se naplacuje po broju koliko ih ide u oplodju, zapravo tocno to i pise.

----------


## tetadoktor

ja sam u jednom postupku dobila 5 stanica, i naplatili mi za 4 koje su bile ok

u drugom sam imala 7 stanica, 5 išlo u oplodnju i platili punu cijenu

----------


## amazonka

Točno, kad malo bolje pogledaš, logično, piše IVf 
/ICSI 2-5 stanica. Prema tome naplata bi trebala biti po tome koliko ih ide u oplodnju. Sorry ako sam nekog zbunila, ali ni sama nisam bila skroz na čistu.

I još jednom hvalevrijedno je da BP ima cjenik javno obznanjen na svom webu. 
E, da je kod svake klinike tako.

----------


## Argente

TADARA-DAAAAM!! :worldcup: 
http://www.betaplus.hr/arhiva-vijest...savljevic.html

Reklo bi se da Radončićev odlazak više i nije tako big deal  :Grin:

----------


## Sadie

Zašto oni naplaćuju 1.000 kn (ok, možda je mala razlika po klinikama) čekanje sa zamecima do 5. dana i onda još jednom toliko za njihovo zamrzavanje?

----------


## Sadie

> TADARA-DAAAAM!!
> http://www.betaplus.hr/arhiva-vijest...savljevic.html
> 
> Reklo bi se da Radončićev odlazak više i nije tako big deal


On je neka faca u MPO vodama?
Sori, ne kužim se baš u imena, osim za tek nekoliko dr-a.

----------


## Argente

On ti je godinama glavni u Mariboru, vjerojatno najpoznatiji reproduktivac Balkana

----------


## Sadie

Beta općenito mi je super. Drago mi je da dolazi njima.

----------


## amazonka

Auf, to je veliko pojačanje. Nadajmo se da će i potrajat.

----------


## Mojca

> On ti je godinama glavni u Mariboru, vjerojatno najpoznatiji reproduktivac Balkana


I bez sumnje najšarmantniji.  :Wink:

----------


## Sadie

Mene je sad ovo zaintrigiralo.  :Smile:

----------


## Darkica

> IVF/ICSI dvije do pet jajnih stanica 6500 kuna. Dakle, cijena se računa po broju dobivenih stanica sigurno.Sve jasno piše na njihovim stranicama. (mislim na Betaplus)
> Ne znam za ostale klinike, ali mislim da je to tu negdje. Vjerojatno rade po sličnom sistemu.
> Ako ima neka koja je kod Škvorca ili Lučija neka me ispravi.


Kod dr L to nema veze. Ja sam plaćala postupak s polustimulacijom 6500 kn bez obzira koliko sam stanica dobila.

----------


## amazonka

Darkice, da li se kod L. onda plaća i puni stimulirani jednako s obzriom na broj dobivenih stanica za oplodnju?
Inače, HZZO produljio Škvorcu ugovor do 31.12. 2014.

----------


## Vrci

Da,kod L-a nema veze koliko imas js, cijene ovise o vrsti postupka (polu ili puna stimulacija)

----------


## Ginger

> Da,kod L-a nema veze koliko imas js, cijene ovise o vrsti postupka (polu ili puna stimulacija)


Meni je ovo zapravo losa stvar
Jer, ako netko, tko je low responder, utrosi hrpu lijekova, koje naravno placa svojim novcem, i dobije samo tri stanice, taj svejedno mora platiti cijenu punog stimuliranog
U Beti je, po mom misljenju, realnija cijena - oni imaju manje rada pa manje i naplate
Sta ih boli koliko sam ja gonala potrosila

Arđo  :Laughing: 
Ja bih ipak isla ponovo kod R.  :Grin:

----------


## amazonka

Da, ne čini se logičnim. Složila bih se da je u Beti realna cijena. 
Ima li netko saznanja o Škvorcu? Formiraju li i oni cijenu punog stimuliranog po broju dobivenih jajnih stanica za oplodnju?

----------


## Inesz

> Darkice, da li se kod L. onda plaća i puni stimulirani jednako s obzriom na broj dobivenih stanica za oplodnju?
> Inače, HZZO produljio Škvorcu ugovor do 31.12. 2014.


Nadam se da su već stekli nešto iskustva, kako dr tako i embriologinja.

Nadam se da će u postupcima koje plaćamo mi-porezni obveznici biti više trudnoća nego li ih je bilo u dosdašnjim postupcima koji su odrađeni na teret hzzo-a.

Nadam se da će privatna poliklinika koja jedina u Hrvatskoj sklapa ugovor sa HZZO-om uskoro objaviti rezultate postupaka koje je provela u prošloj i ovoj godini.

----------


## nina977

Vidim  da je poliklinika Škvorc dobila produljenje ugovora sa HZZO do kraja godine pa bi stoga bilo u redu da i objave rezultate za protekli period...

----------


## ia30

jel zna netko od cura kad dr.L ide na GO?

----------


## Mojca

Mislim da je 18.07. zadnji radni dan.

----------


## ia30

> Mislim da je 18.07. zadnji radni dan.


a dobro,hvala ti...

----------


## mostarka86

Molim vas info...Jedne prilike sam se raspitivala o ovome, ali je već podavno to.
U koju kliniku mogu otići dr.Radončiću na pregled i konsultacije, naravno, privatno, ne preko fonda, da ne bi bilo zabune? dugooo me nije bilo na forumu, pa nikako da popratim ove silne transfere. 
Hvala puno unaprijed  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

U polikliniku Vili.

----------


## mostarka86

> U polikliniku Vili.


Hvala puno, zbunila sam se sa Škvorcom  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Tamo radi postupke, a sve ostalo u Viliju.

----------


## mostarka86

> Tamo radi postupke, a sve ostalo u Viliju.


sad mi je sve jasno, hvala Mojca puno  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

Ima li koja curka koja je kod Radončića a da joj je spominjao/predložio ili možda prepisao Elonvu za protokol?

----------


## tetadoktor

I koja je cijena? Odnosno razlika u cijeni u odnosu na gonale?

----------


## tetadoktor

Vidim da je ova tema potpuno zamrla! Zar se nitko ne sprema u postupak privatno?

Gledajuci stranice nasih privatnih poliklinika, vidim da je dr Lucinger preselio u novi prostor
http://ivf-centar.hr/kontakt-i-lokacija.html

----------


## Sadie

Ja uredno idem na postupke privatno, od ožujka do srpnja 4 puta. Zadnji put uspješno.  :Smile:  Ali ne idem kod Radončića il Lučija, već u Betu+

----------


## bubekica

Sadie, kod kojeg si dr u beti? Moze i na pp. Beta je moj izbor za privatnu polikliniku ako ce trebati jednog dana, konkretno dr. dmitrovic, imas li iskustva kod nje?

----------


## Vrci

bubekica, ja sam ostvarila trudnoću kod dr. Dmitrović

----------


## bubekica

> bubekica, ja sam ostvarila trudnoću kod dr. Dmitrović


Za tebe znam i svoje iskustvo si mi vec prenijela, al od viska glava ne boli  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

E jesam biser :D jos mi se nije pamcenje oporavilo. 

Bas me zanima jel kod L-a sve osim prostora isto,il ima jos nekih promjena

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bas Vrci, mene isto zanima ovo za Lučija!? Jel bio tko ny novoj lokaciji??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## M@tt

> Vidim da je ova tema potpuno zamrla! Zar se nitko ne sprema u postupak privatno?
> 
> Gledajuci stranice nasih privatnih poliklinika, vidim da je dr Lucinger preselio u novi prostor
> http://ivf-centar.hr/kontakt-i-lokacija.html


Vidim nešto stare ekipe tu... Lijep pozdrav svima  :Smile: 
Ali da tema je gotovo zamrla. Baš čudno s obzirom da je bila poprilično aktivna prije. 

Znači luči je konačno preselio u novi prostor. Nadam se adekvatniji od prošlog.

----------


## venera82

Cure ja sam na VV i razmišljam o privatnim klinikama, koju bi vi preporučili u Zagrebu. Znam da ih ima, ali opet ne bii bas u svaku. I otprilike cijene za IVF/ICSI? U Splitu ima Cito i tamo sam vršila neke pretrage i čula sam o njima dosta pozitivno.

----------


## sushi

venera, eh, pa to je pitanje svih pitanja  :Grin: 
čini mi se da će ti svatko od nas ovdje preporučiti baš svog aktualnog ili "dobitnog" mpo-ovca...a ovako odokativno rekla bih da će najbolje kotirati 3 reproduktivca/klinike: random slijed - L., R., beta+ (D. ili B., po novom imaš i V.). preostale 2-3 Zg klinike obično ovdje dobiju zero points i ne plasiraju se u finale... rekla bih - s razlogom, ali nemam iskustvo iz prve ruke, pa možda netko demantira.

da krećem iz nule, birala bih s obzirom na više stvari - kako dosadašnju dijagnozu i preporuke, tako i filing s konzultacija (ako bi mi financ. mogućnosti dopuštale, otišla bih na prve konzultacije kod nekoliko njih)...a o cijenama se pisalo baš nedavno, tu na temi  :Smile: 

jel imaš već neki uži izbor?

----------


## Mojca

A živiš u Splitu?

----------


## Sadie

Kad smo mi išli u mpo vode čitala sam što se piše po forumima i dosta su hvalili Betu+ (B. i D., oboje su dobri) pa smo otišli tamo i nismo požalili.

----------


## sushi

na forumima hvale sve "finaliste"  :Smile:  mislim da je, kad dodješ do tog zadnjeg vaganja, svaki izbor ok...i ovisi o tome kakav si ti tip pacijenta/osobe i kako ti sjedne nečiji liječnički pristup i osobnost. ipak je u cijeloj priči faktor sreće dosta velik, a liječenje specifično, pa i ti ne-medicinski faktori imaju ulogu na kraju dana. tako mi se čini  :Smile:  

ali venera, ako si u Splitu, zašto ne Cito?

----------


## Mojca

Ako si možeš priuštiti obiđi par adresa, ja sam obišla Vili (Radončić), MAribor (Vlaisavljević), IVF polikliniku (Dmitrovićka je tad radila tamo) i Cito (Šparac). Odabrala sam Cito i nisam pogriješila, evo mojih kriterija: jedan od tri top biologa u HR (Lana Krile, Pavle Romac, Patrik Stanić), dobar suvremen lab i doktor koji mi je sjeo.

----------


## Lilian82

Što je sa Škvorcom?Jesu li oni stvarno tako losi da ih nitko ne spominje i zanima me da li itko zna kakav biolog radi kod njih?

----------


## venera82

> venera, eh, pa to je pitanje svih pitanja 
> čini mi se da će ti svatko od nas ovdje preporučiti baš svog aktualnog ili "dobitnog" mpo-ovca...a ovako odokativno rekla bih da će najbolje kotirati 3 reproduktivca/klinike: random slijed - L., R., beta+ (D. ili B., po novom imaš i V.). preostale 2-3 Zg klinike obično ovdje dobiju zero points i ne plasiraju se u finale... rekla bih - s razlogom, ali nemam iskustvo iz prve ruke, pa možda netko demantira.
> 
> da krećem iz nule, birala bih s obzirom na više stvari - kako dosadašnju dijagnozu i preporuke, tako i filing s konzultacija (ako bi mi financ. mogućnosti dopuštale, otišla bih na prve konzultacije kod nekoliko njih)...a o cijenama se pisalo baš nedavno, tu na temi 
> 
> jel imaš već neki uži izbor?


Sushi – znam da će mi svatko preporučiti svog dobitnog, svako iskustvo dobro će doći. Čula sam za neke poliklinike, a mislim da se najviše spominju: cito (tamo sam i bila), IVF centar i beta+,  te tri su mi  u izboru.
  Klinike: L – da li je to IVF centar, R- ne znam koji  je dr. ni koja je klinika?

----------


## venera82

> Ako si možeš priuštiti obiđi par adresa, ja sam obišla Vili (Radončić), MAribor (Vlaisavljević), IVF polikliniku (Dmitrovićka je tad radila tamo) i Cito (Šparac). Odabrala sam Cito i nisam pogriješila, evo mojih kriterija: jedan od tri top biologa u HR (Lana Krile, Pavle Romac, Patrik Stanić), dobar suvremen lab i doktor koji mi je sjeo.


Mojca - ne živim u Splitu, bliže mi je ići u St nego u Zg, trenutno sam na VV u Zg-u. 
Biolozi: L. Krile – IVF centar, Pavle Romac – Cito i Patrik Satnić-?? Mislim da sam za ovo dvoje dobro napisla, a za Patrike nisam ni čula, gdje on radi?

----------


## amazonka

Dr. R je doktor Radončić (pol.Vili), a Patrik Stanić je biolog. Zajedno rade postupke u poliklinici Škvorc u Samoboru.
Venera, ako ti je Split bliži, vjerujem da nećeš pogriješiti odlučiš li se za Cito. Sretno.

----------


## Mojca

Venera, Cito ni u čemu ne zaostaje za ZG klinikama. 
Ja preporučam dr. Šparca ili Poljaka, ali je meni Šparac draži...

----------


## venera82

Mojca ja sam do sada bila kod dr. Poljaka i super je, obavila sam neke pretrage i trebala sam tamo ići i na AIH, ali me moja soc. gin. uputila na VV. Tamo sam imala dva neuspjela AIH-a i sad sam trebala na IVF, ali mi dr. odlazi....

----------


## sushi

> Što je sa Škvorcom?Jesu li oni stvarno tako losi da ih nitko ne spominje i zanima me da li itko zna kakav biolog radi kod njih?


Lilian zar nisi ti bila kod njega na konzultacijama prije pol godine? kako je bilo?

----------


## lemmingsica

Ja sam upravo u postupku kod Škvorca. Prezadovoljna sam. Kako sam ja low responder, na stimulaciju baš ne ragiram dobro, tako da, dobili smo dvije jajne stanice, od koijh se jedna oplodila i sutra idem na embriotransfer, a dalje je stvarno više stvar sreće, nego neke terapije koju ću uzimati po preporuci. Ovo mi je drugi posupak, a u provm je bila blaga stimulacija. O osoblju mogu reći samo sve najbolje.

----------


## lemmingsica

> Što je sa Škvorcom?Jesu li oni stvarno tako losi da ih nitko ne spominje i zanima me da li itko zna kakav biolog radi kod njih?


Vezano za biloginju kod dr. Škvorca, ako to štogod pomaže, samnom su na ET jučer bile još dvije žene, od kojih je jedna bila u prirodnjaku i ta se 1 stanica oplodila, a druga na full stimulaciji i koliko sam zapamtila od 11 oplođeno je 7 js. Nisam stručnjak, ali sve koje sam tamo srela su jako zadovoljni. Premda svi smo različiti, pa nekome nešto odgovara, pa i dojmovi mogubiti subjektivni.

----------


## Inesz

lemmnigsica, jesu li vam radi lošeg spermiograma radili ICSI?

hoćeš li nam napisati koliko si i koje lijekove primala u prvom postupku, a koliko u drugom?

sretno!

----------


## sushi

cure da li je bio netko kod dr.L. od kad se preselio u novi prostor?

----------


## mendula71

> cure da li je bio netko kod dr.L. od kad se preselio u novi prostor?


Ja sam bila u srijedu na transferu.
Što te zanima ?

----------


## sushi

hej mendula! zanima me da li sad ima anesteziju... i da li su prve konzultacije i dalje 500kn, ako znaš... jesi zadovoljna sve u svemu?
sretno s odbrojavanjem, držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

sushi, misliš li kod njega u postupak?

----------


## Vrci

Kažu da je i dalje sve isto, nema anesteziju, cijene iste. Tako sam barem čula

----------


## mendula71

Hvala sushi! U pravu si vrci,cijene su iste,nema anestezije,sve je isto samo što je prostor veći i nov

----------


## sushi

> sushi, misliš li kod njega u postupak?


razmisljam o konzultacijama...svako tolko zapravo. mozda odem uskoro, pa pitam  :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

Pa, dobro. Nije loše čuti i drugo mišljenje.

----------


## Noemi

oprostite sto ovako upadam,zanima me zna li netko nesto o smještaju blizu klinike Beta plus? Ima li iznajmljivača u samoj blizini i moze li mi netko poslati kontakt privatno ili ovdje ?

----------


## amazonka

Imaš hotel na Bundeku, hotel Aristos u Buzinu, čini mi se još jedna hotel stanicu, dvije od klinike u naselju Otok i čini mi se neke apartmane na Jadransoj aveniji. Ali to znam samo od oka, budući da živim u blizini. Mogu ti podrobnije pogledati i poslati u PP.

----------


## Noemi

To bi bilo divno ako mi mozes saznati -zanima me u neposrednoj blizini klinike po mogucnosti apartman ,ako uspiješ neki kontakt saznati bila bih ti jako zahvalna! moze na pp da! 
hvala unaprijed!

----------


## Bananka

Noemi, imaš pp  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Pročitala sam cijelu temu i dalje ne znam što bih..do sad sam išla kod dr.Alebića na VV ali budući da je on otišao i sad je izgleda kod Podobnika ne znam ni sama što ću..nisam još ni u juednom postupku niti sam bila..tek sam krenula sa svime ove godine i bila par puta kod dr A i baš mi se svidio..ugl čekam  nalaze kariograma..bila sam i kod endokrinologa..imam nalaze krvne grupe,hepatitisa i ostalo..
primjetila sam da nitko ništa nije pisao o Podobniku..može li koja info?
Inače razmišljam otići Lučingeru i o tome sam i prije razmišljala ali bilo mi  je sve to skupo pa sam otišla na VV..sad kad ej Alebić otišao razmišljam ako već moram plaćati da odem Lučingeru..stvarno sam zbunjena i ne znam više što bih..taman nađem doktora i on ode..a baš smo se trebali ovaj mj dogovoriti za postupak..inače,kod mene je sve ok..od muža je spermiogram super..jedino što imam malo povišen tsh..prohodnost jajovoda još nisam radila..pokušavamo već dvije godine ali ne ide..iz prvog braka imam dijete s poteškoćama..
molim vas za savjet..trebala bi početi piti eutyrox radi povišenog tsh (sad mi je malo iznad 2)..a čini mi se bedasto to počinjati ako sad na kraju nemam doktora..što ako npr Lučinger veli da mi to uopće ne treba..ne želim bezveze uzimati lijekove ako ne treba..
ne znam što da radim...vidjela sam da pišete i o Beta plus i Škvorcu i da on radi sad na hzzo do kraja godine..izbezumljena sam...
ono što se pisalo o anesteziji i da kod dr L nema anestezije..koliko je to bitno?u kojoj prilici i gdje se daje anestezija?kod punkcije?da li u Betaplus i kod Škovrca daju anesteziju?da li je to lokalna ili opća?
hvala za svaki odogovor..

----------


## bubekica

*fuksija* nazalost info o podobniku je jako malo (prakticki nista) na forumu. ali kakve god da su info dosad bile, vjerujem da ce se stvari jako promijeniti dolaskom dr.a. tamo.
na tebi je da odlucis u koju bi privatni kliniku isla. osobno favoriziram betaplus i dr. dmitrovic.
svi osim dr. l i vv imaju anesteziju. anestezija se daje prilikom punkcije, postoje 2 tipa - lokalna koja eliminira bol probijanja zida rodnice i kratkotrajna opca koja te uspava. s obzirom da sam prosla 3 punkcije bez anestezije - mogu reci - prezivi se, ali da bi bilo ljepse sa, bilo bi. nadam se da sam ti barem malo pomogla. saljem hug, drz se.

----------


## Sadie

Nisi napisala koliko ti je godina, odnosno koliko vam se žuri s djetetom. Mi smo išli privatno jer nam se žurilo zbog mojih godina (nema liste čekanja, naručivanja, dobiješ poštenu stimulaciju...). Meni se ne sviđa što dosta klinika nema objavljen cjenik. Pogledajte cjenik na stranicama BetaPlus (informativno, ne moraš ići njima) čisto da vidite o kojim se iznosima radi. Računaj da u svakom postupku imaš i konzultacije (1. su 500, kasnije 200) i da lijekovi koštaju, možda ćete imati zamrzavanje i sl. Uglavnom, svašta utječe na cijene, a i ne znate na koliko ćete kakvih (aih ili ivf) postupaka ići. 
Dr. nam je rekao da nam je vremenski isto idemo li kod njih ili preko hzzo-a na preglede (hormoni, spermiogram...) pa to barem nismo plaćali.
Ako imate vremena za hzzo uštjedjet ćete si puno novaca.

Mislim da ti je bolje pričekati s bilo kakvim terapijama za tsh do konzultacija, kako si i sama rekla.

Što se tiče anestezije, BetaPlus ju ima i košta 800 ili 900 kn. Primila sam ju na prvoj aspiraciji jer sam imala 10 folikula/js pa ju je dr. preporučio jer to ženama za biti dosta neugodno i bolno iskustvo pa sam se odlučila za to. Daju ti injekciju, ošamuti te i probudiš se u krevetu kad je sve gotovo. Ostala sam tamo drijemati 2 h, doma popila utrogestane i nastavila spavati. Nisam osjećala apsolutno ništa. To je "kratka" opća, opća, ali ne kao kod prave operacije.
U prirodnom ciklusu nisam dobila ništa i iznenadila se da niš ne boli, pa sam se u idućoj "berbi" odlučila samo na analgeziju - apaurin i nešto protiv bolova, isto u injekciji. Lijepo me je ošamutilo, bolje od bilo koje cuge. Izvadili su mi 19 js što ipak treba pretrpiti. Osjećala sam pritisak, ali nije me boljelo i iznenadila sam se kak je brzo bilo sve gotovo.

----------


## fuksija

Imam 35 godina..amh je 12,5..pa sad ne znam jel to hitno?
Sadie kamo vi idete? I molim pojasnjenje,sto je prirodni ciklus?znaci nije te boljela punkcija u prirodnom ciklusu?a kasnije samo uz analgeziju isto sve proslo podnosljivo?

----------


## Sadie

U prirodnom ciklusu ne dobivaš pikice s hormonima već se radi samo s tom 1 js koju imaš prirodno (recimo, s kojom doma možete raditi). I onda to ne boli jer vade samo 1 js.
U stimuliranom sam dobila dosta js (inače ih imam puno) pa i sama punkcija duže traje i više puta upiknu. Opća je bila dobra, ali nije mi se spavalo 2 sata, pa još doma, cijeli dan sam prespavala, platila anesteziju, a nije bilo strašno idući put, bez nje. Zato sam idući put  išla na analgeziju. Izvadili su 19 js, bilo je neugodno, ali ne bolno. Osjećala sam samo pritisak. Jako puno pomogne što ti daju apaurin i analgetik, tak te lijepo ošamuti da mora pomoć.
U 5 mjeseci smo imali 4 postupka. Nama se žurilo jer ja imam 40 g. Svi su nalazi bili super, ali očito je problem bio u tome što su mi js ipak slabije kvalitete zbog godina.
Mi idemo u BetaPlus i zadovoljni smo. Vraćamo se po drugu bebu čim budem smjela zatrudnjeti nakon bebe koju čekamo.

----------


## fuksija

Hvala,sad mi je jasnije. 
Dakle,nitko ne zna kako je kod Podobnika?Kakve su cijene tamo?Ne znam niti da li bi radije Alebiću ili Lučingeru. Pretpostavljam da je Lučinger bolji ali kad sam bila kod njega na konzultacijama samo mi je rekao da bi za početak trebala napraviti hsg..nije ništa spominjao ni hormone ni kariogram..a pak kad sam došla Alebiću on je htio da sve napravim, i amh,sve hormone,kariogram itd..da uopće vidimo otkud krećemo...pa da onda vidimo da li će trebati hsg (na koji mi se baš i ne ide)

----------


## Sadie

Standardne pretrage su hormoni. HSG je malo komplicirano napraviti preko hzzo-a (vidi, imaš temu o tome), a privatno košta. Luči je kvalitetan i predan, al čudno da ne traži hormone. Ja sam bila kod njega jako jako davno, moj bivši je imao loš spermiogram pa je automatski preporučio aih, bez spomena o mojim hormonima, ali je tražio hsg.
Ne mora ti hsg biti bolan, to je individualno.

----------


## fuksija

Na hsg sam ionako planirala privatno ako će trebati..samo ne znam da li je to svugdje isto (milsim na sono hsg) jer kod Podobnika piše 'bezbolno'..pa valjda je svugde tako  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Imaš pp, da ne offtopikarimo.

----------


## lemmingsica

Ja sam kod Škvorca. Koliko znam njemu stalno ugovori budu na određeno sa HZZO-om i onda ih produžuju, tako da me ne brine previše do kada mu je ugovor. Što se tiće anestezije, on ju ponudi, a ja ju nisam koristila, zato jer se vozim 200 km kući. Prvi puta je bila punkcija samo jedne JS i to je bilo gotovo bezbolno. Drugi puta 2 js, i to sam bez anestezije i nikakav problem. Zbilja traje kratko.  Odležala tamo sat vremena i dovezla se kući :D. Više me "bolilo" sutradan.

----------


## sushi

> Pretpostavljam da je Lučinger bolji ali kad sam bila kod njega na konzultacijama samo mi je rekao da bi za početak trebala napraviti hsg..nije ništa spominjao ni hormone ni kariogram..a pak kad sam došla Alebiću on je htio da sve napravim, i amh,sve hormone,kariogram itd..da uopće vidimo otkud krećemo...pa da onda vidimo da li će trebati hsg (na koji mi se baš i ne ide)


fuksija, zašto pretpostavljaš da je bolji? da, Alebić je mladji i tek prelazi u privatnike pa je teško usporedjivati, nažalost ne postoje nikakve statistike i brojevi odradjenih postupaka, a i tu je pitanje biologa... ali meni se čini da će Alebić imati priličan broj pacijenata. velika šteta za VV i postupke preko hzzo nažalost, ali dobro širenje izbora medju privatnicima  :Smile: 

pristupi im se razlikuju, vjerujem da je sretno rješenje imati financijske mogućnosti za otići na nekoliko konzultacija, al nije to baš jeftin sport nažalost... skupi što više info unaprijed, raspitaj se i medju ljudima u RL, pa vidi koji pristup ti je osobno bliži i kako će ti sjesti konzultacije...jako je individualno. a nakon malo detaljnije dijagnoze, uvijek možete i u državnu kliniku, vidim da važeš sve opcije...

----------


## fuksija

Pa ne znam zasto ali ja sam nekako shvatila da je Alebic radio za Lucingera na VV..odnosno da je Lucinger bio glavni pa prema tome i iskusniji i sta ja znam..svi ga toliko nahvalili..
Danas sam kontaktirala kliniku Podobnik..mislim da cu tamo na konzultacije kod Alebica pa da vidim sta on preporucuje i koliko bi me to kostalo..za njegove pacijentice konzultacije su 450kn..inace ide do 750kn!..a svida mi se i sto tamo nude anesteziju kod punkcije..ugl tamo pocinje 15.10...sutra cu zvati

----------


## sushi

:Smile:  htjela sam reći da je općenito teško tvrditi tko je bolji/gori jer ne postoje usporedivi rezultati, statistike... samo osobna iskustva i priče.

750? bome su poskupili, do prije par mjeseci su telefonom govorili da su kod njih konzultacije 250kn... javi kak je bilo  :Smile:  držim fige, sretno!

----------


## sushi

fuksija, jesu ti možda rekli da li je u tu cijenu konzultacija uključen uzv ili se on dodatno naplaćuje?

----------


## Nina 83

Evo curke da se ubacim,ja sam u postupku bila u Mariboru,dr.Vlaisavljevica sam srela samo jednom u hodniku,odavno se suska da odlazi iz ukc Maribor i nekidan naletim slucajno na neku brosuru od Betaplus klinike i pise da im se Vlaisavljevic pridruzio,malo si pogledajte.

----------


## Vrci

Pisali smo već tu, čini mi se  :Smile: 

I piše da prva skupina pacijentica ide pod njegovim vodstvom u listopadu, ima koga odavde?

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam se naručila za konzultacije kod Alebića 21.10.Ne znam da li se uzc plaća ekstra..mne su samo zanimale konzultacije..kad me zadnji put gledao na uzv rekao mi je da su mi jajnici iscrpljeni..pretpostavljam da se odtad nije puno promijenilo  :Smile:  a to je bilo prije cca 2mj..
mene samo zanima njegovo mišljenje što da radim dalje..kome da idem dalje..za sad su mi sve opcije otvorene..još ne znam kamo bi..

----------


## Sadie

Da, uzv se dodatno naplaćuje. Inače je 250 kn, ali ne znam za Podobnika, mislim da je on nešto skuplji.

----------


## fuksija

Što mislite, onako odokativno, koliko bi me koštalo da idem privatno na neki postupak mpo..znam da je tu toliko opcija da mi nitko ne može reči sa sigurnošću..jer se ne zna niti na koji bi postupak išla niti da li bi uspjelo itd..ali onako po vašem iskustvu znajući moju situaciju (rodila jednom, muž i ja 35 god, spermiogram super, moj tsh iznad 2 trenutno, amh 12,5, dakle iscrpljeni jajnici)...na što bi mogla računati?vjerujem da nisam tako težak slučaj (iako to se to ne može nikada sa sigurnošću reči), možda bi mi uspjelo samo da odem na hsg pa da probamo prirodno ili na inseminaciju?

----------


## sara10

Kao što si rekla fuksija sve ovisi koliko lijekova ćeš primit, al evo okvirno da kažem iz svog iskustva, stimulirani postupak cca 10.000 kn (u to su uključeni lijekovi i postupak, punkcija, transfer), a kad imamo i smrzliće u tom postupku to je dodatno 5.000 kn dakle cca 15.000 kn. 
Osvrnula bi se na gore spomenuto plaćanje konzultacija, 750 kn  :Shock:  ne mogu vjerovat, i 250 kn je puno za konzultacije, a kamoli 100 eur. U CITA SE KONZULATCIJE NE NEPLAĆUJU kao ni uzv prije nego se ide u postupak. Kada smo prvi put ja i mm došli u kliniku sa nalazima i dogovor za prvi postupak, ništa nam nije naplaćeno kao ni svaki slijedeći put koji sam bila kada bi došla za dogoovr za slijed. postupak i uzv prije kretanja u novi postupak.

----------


## tetadoktor

sara10, moguće da su u Citu takve cijene, ali u Zagrebu je stimulirani postupak od 6.500,00 kn do najviše cca 12000,00 kn BEZ LIJEKOVA

evo ti cjenika bete plus

http://www.betaplus.hr/cijene/mpo-cjenik.html

----------


## Sadie

MM ima super spermiogram, meni jajnici prohodni, hormoni super. Kaže dr. da sam 10 g. mlađa, bili bi super moji nalazi i jajnici puni folikula, a kamoli sad (starija sam 5 g. tebe). Mislili smo da ćemo zbog nalaza ići na aih, ali dr. je preporučio ivf. Dakle, na što ćete ići znat ćete tek nakon dogovora.

Što se tiče postupaka, pogledaj cjenik na BetaPlus. Mislim da ostale klinike nemaju onlilne cjenik. Znam da ne ideš k njima, ali cijene su tu negdje, bar se možeš orijentirati (iako mi se Podobnik čini skup - konz. su skuplje, još neke trudničke pretrage isto). Napisala sam ti na nekoj temi cijenu IVF-a (sa svime), ali ne znam za aih pa vidi. Ono što na cjeniku ne piše su cijene lijekova. To ti nitko ne može reći jer ne znaš što ćeš koristiti. Ovisi ideš li na aih, ivf u dugom ili kratkom protokolu i sl. Mene je svaki put presjeklo kad sam zvala ljekarnu da provjerim cijenu.
Sara kaže da su uključeni u cijenu, ali ne znam radi li to ikoji privatnik osim Cita. Mi smo u zadnjem postupku iskeširali 6000 za lijekove, tako da bi im bila slaba računica da su nam dali lijekiće u tih 10000 za ivf.

750 kn bi trebale biti samo prve konz., a kasnije su jeftinije (tako je bilo kod mene).
Slažem se sa Sarom, konz. bi trebale biti besplatne. Ipak je to na  neki način pridobivanje na prodaju usluge koja nije nimalo jeftina.

Opustite se do konzultacija. Onda ćete vidjeti što vam dr. kaže i javiti nam kak je bilo.

----------


## sushi

> Da, uzv se dodatno naplaćuje. Inače je 250 kn, ali ne znam za Podobnika, mislim da je on nešto skuplji.


nadavno je netko tu napisao da je kod L. uzv uključen u cijenu konzultacija, pa sam zato pitala...s obzirom da su kod P., kako fuksija kaže, konzultacije prilično poskupile.
znači ako ideš na konzultacije koje nisu kod A. (pretpostavljam da su onda kod dr.Podobnik ili dr.Podobnik Brlečić), plaćaš 750kn +uzv 250 ili više? konzultacije 1000kn...za koga bi to bilo osmišljeno  :Undecided:  ne vjerujem da bi se neka klinika u Hr na to odlučila... valjda će netko uskoro saznati pa napisati

----------


## sara10

Baš sam sad malo pogledala (jer imam sve zapisano):
1. postupak kada nismo imali smrzliće je koštao 10.600 kn (od toga 5.600 na lijekove)
  zadnji postupak (sa smrzlićima) je koštao 16.000 kn (od toga 6.000 kn lijekovi, a 5.000 kn za zamrzavanje).
Znači sami postupak (bez lijekova i zamrzavanja) dođe 5.000 kn.
FET košta 4.500 kn.

----------


## Sadie

Baš sam našla cjenik. http://www.cito.hr/hrv/kontakt=cjenik.html Piše ivf prirodni 5000, stim. 10000 bez lijekova (ali s kriopohranom).
Skup im je FET. Moj je bio 2500. Kod mene je IVF bio 9000 ak je više od 5 zametaka (mislim), s manje zametaka je čini mi se 6500, što je fer jer nije isto imaš li 3 js ili 15.

----------


## Sadie

Bezveze mi je što samo Beta i Cito imaju cjenike online. Nije to da ideš po Chanelovu torbicu, već po dijete. Trebaš planirani toliki trošak. Mislilm, ljudi dižu kredite za to, a oni se prave fini.

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam nova u svemu ovome i puno toga ne razumijem..sto su smrzlici? O cemu ovisi hocu li ih imati? Ja uopce ne znam kako postupci idu..dakle,ako cu u nekom stimuliranom postupku imati x broj jajnih stanica,moraju ih sve izvaditi? I sto s njima? Sve se oplode? Najbolje vrate (koliko?) a ostale smrznu? I koliko se to smrzavanje placa? Jel to cijena po godini cuvanja? Sto s njima nakon tih x godina?
Da li se po bolnicama nesto dodatno placa (lijekovi?) ili je sve preko hzzo-a? To mi je isto vazno kod odluke
Gledam ja cjenik od Betsplus ali ne kuzim sto sve trebam zbrojiti..ako npr gledam stimulirani ciklus...pise 2-5 js jedna cijena a vise (>5) js druga cijena..to su izvadene js ili oplodene? Sto?I na tu cijenu jos trebam dodati cijenu lijekova(za koju nitko ne zna koliko ce biti)?i sto jos? Jos smrzavanje? I gdje nabavljam lijekove?
Oprostite na hrpi pitanja..trudim se,citam dosta ali svejedno pocetniku je to previse informacija

----------


## tetadoktor

fuksija, evo ti linka na rodinu brošuru o neplodnosti, u njoj ti je sve lijepo i pregledno objašnjeno od dijagnoza do postupaka...

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/u-pdf-i-ipaper-formatu

----------


## Sadie

Smrzlici su visak koji kriopohrane (onda imas fet - smrznuti et). Ak ijes u bolnicu, lijekovi dobijes tamo besplatno. Ak ides privatno, kupis u ljekarni (koja drzi takve lijekove). 
Cijena je za oplodene js. 
Koliko ces ih dobiti ovisi o tvom organizmu i stimulaciji. Neke cure imaju pokoju, neke kokosinjac. 
U cjebiku gledas postupak, konzult.prije postupka, ultrazvuci u kojima prate rast folikula (folikulometrija) su u cijeni postupka. 
Smrzav.je po godini. Ak nes dalje, bace ih.
Ni mi nismo imale pojma kad smo krenule, a sad to sve predobro kuzimo. 
Procitaj tu brosuru, malo njuskaj po forumu i skuzit ces.  :Wink:

----------


## fuksija

Puno hvala na linku za brošuru. Sad mi je puno jasnije  :Wink: 
Hvala i drugima na informacijama

----------


## BigBlue

> Smrzlici su visak koji kriopohrane (onda imas fet - smrznuti et)...
> Smrzav.je po godini. *Ak nes dalje, bace ih.*


Nije bas tako. Po nasem MPO zakon, u drzavnim klinikama embriji se pohranjuju pet godina na trosak HZZO-a, pa daljnjih 5 na teret zene/para (iznimka su pohrana gameta zbog ocuvanja plodnosti, npr. kemoterapija). Sto nakon tih hipotetskih 10 godina je pitanje za milijun kuna i otvar cijeli niz novih pitanja - od unistavanja, koje nije predvidjeno zakonom, do doniranja (bez pristanka zene/para?!!), sto isto nije predvidjeno zakonom. Ali to je za neku drugu temu....

Privatne klinike imaju cjenike za kriopohranu.

----------


## Sadie

Da, privatnike klinike imaju cijene kriopohranu. Kad više ne želiš čuvati materijal (a time i plaćati), što onda? 
Sigurno ih ne čuvaju o svom trošku. Vjerojatno imaju neki službeni dokument/ugovor kojim se pristaje na uništavanje i sprječavaju tužbe i sl.

----------


## Argente

Ne možeš ti potpisati nikakvo uništavanje ako zakonom nije predviđeno. Ako se zakon ne promijeni, u roku od 10 godina će i privatne, kao i državne klinike, činiti baš to - čuvati embrije o svom trošku...

----------


## Sadie

Ma da? A nakon 10 g?

----------


## srecha

Za prvo smo dijete bili kod dr L. Ostala su nam 3 smrzlica. 4,5 mj nakon poroda sam ostala spontano trudna. Zvala sam dr L da vidim sta ce biti s nasim eskimima,da li trebamo platiti kriopohranu i rekao je da ne. Da ih oni cuvaju ako ti opet zatreba jer nista drugo s njima ne smiju raditi.

----------


## antony34

Cure najnovija informacija ako koga interesira. Stimulirani kod Pobodnika dode od 9000kn do 13000kn. Ovisno od kolicine ljekova. Prirodni dode oko 5000 to je sa folikumetrijama i sa konzultacijama. Pozdrav.

----------


## bubekica

U tu cijenu stimuliranog su ukljuceni lijekovi ili? Kad kazes da cijena ovisi o lijekovima.
Jesi bila na konzultacijama?

----------


## antony34

Da ukljuceni su ljekovi. Zvala sam i raspitala se. A ako dode pacjent dr A odma ide kod njega. Evo tolko znam.

----------


## bubekica

Hvala puno na info!
To mi se cini bas povoljno.
Nadam se da ce nam se uskoro poceti javljati trudnice od tamo  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Ja imam dogovor za 1mj ako nam ne uspije u 12mj. Vidjet cu. Tako smo se dogovorili sa dr A.

----------


## bubekica

A u 12mj si jos na vuku?

Ovo je bas veliko zaokret za mpo u hrvatskoj.

----------


## antony34

Da krajem 11 bi krenula. To ce mi biti zadnji pokusaj preko hzzo. Ici cu kod A barem jos jednom privatno. Ako ni tad ne uspije idem za Prag. Jer dosta financijski dode a mozda su mi sanse u Pragu vece posto bi bile donirane js. Mozes i na pp pisati.

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam narucena za 21.10. kod Alebića pa ću vidjeti što on misli i preporučuje..u isto vrijeme se planiram i naručiti u Vg..pa ćemo vidjeti tko što kaže i koliko brzo bi to išlo u Vg

----------


## bubekica

*antony* necu, sve si rekla sto me zanimalo  :Smile: 
sretno objema!

----------


## fuksija

Da li je tko bio na uzv hsg kod Podobnika? Kako izgleda? Posto je? Koliko star moze biti papa test?

----------


## Bananka

Cure koje ste bile priv.u postupku molim za info. Da li ste radile markere i briseve prije postupka tj.da li su vam trebali nalazi? Pitam jer je moj nalaz markera na VV a druge nisam radila, a spremam se priv.u postupak i dr.me nije trazio.

----------


## Vrci

Da, u obje privatne klinike sam trebala donijeti markere

Gdje ćeš u postupak? Možda još niste fiksno dogovorili pa dr nije ništa rekao ili? Ne znam niti za jednu curu da to nije trebala donijeti

----------


## Bananka

Bila kod dr.R. Dao mi popis lijekova koje moram kupiti i rekao da se javim kada krecem s pikanjem 2dc. Mislis da nije trazio jer sam vec 3xbila u postupku na vv?

----------


## tetadoktor

Vjerojatno dr misli da kad si već do sada bila u postupcima, da imaš sve papire. U nekoj fazi postupka će ti reći da ih doneseš

----------


## Vrci

Da, slazem se s tetadoktor.
Mislim da sam ja sve papire finalno morala dati najkasnije na dan punkcije.

----------


## Bananka

Hvala cure! Nazvati cu ga danas da mi kaze sto sve trebam, da sve pripremim na vrijeme.

----------


## Bananka

Hvala cure! Nazvati cu ga danas da mi kaze sto sve trebam i da pripremim na vrijeme. Da nebi bilo da nisam znala...

----------


## fuksija

Bananka..i meni je sve ostalo na VV..bila sam danas kod dr.Alebica (kod Podobnika) i rekao mi je da barem kopiram te nalaze markera pa da to donesem..
Mi smo se odlucili na folikulometriju za sljedeci ciklus s malo lijekova u 2.fazi ciklusa. A onda drugi ciklus inseminacija..zeli ici sa sto blazim metodama jer vec imamo dijete s teskocama pa ne zeli da se previse petljamo u prirodnu selekciju..ako nije dobro,nije..a inace sve je kod nas vise manje ok..spermiogram ok..moji ciklusi ok..ovulacija potvrdena..imam malo povisen tsh..ali u globalu ok..

----------


## Bananka

Zvala sam danas sestre na VV i rekla mi je da ce mi dati nalaz markera ako je u kartonu, a znam da je. Nije bilo nikakvih problema,bila ljubazna kao uvijek.

----------


## fuksija

Super..onda cu i ja zvati sutra..
Bananka..a kod kojeg privatnika ides?

----------


## Bananka

Ne moras zvati, rekla mi je sestra samo da navratim na vv kada mi pase.
Idem kod dr.Radoncica.

----------


## mmmm4

pozdrav svima,
čitajući temu nitko ne spominje dr šimunica i poliklliniku IVF.
da li je tko imao iskustva jer čujem da su dobili i novog člana dr maričića?

----------


## sushi

bok mmmm! da, dugo nije bilo forumaša koji su se odlučili za tu kliniku... ti si tamo u postupku ili se tek spremaš na konzultacije?

----------


## mmmm4

Bok sushi,
Da, bila sam na konzultacijama i dr maricic mi se dopao. Objasnio je cijeli postupak te pogledao moju dokumentaciju.
Naime kod mm i mene za sada nema nekih problema bar tako kazu nalazi, ali do trudnoce nikako ne dolazi.
Obavili smo par isem,ali bezuspjesno.
Pregledavajuci forum u zadnje vrijeme da i nema nikakav komentar na tu polikliniku.

----------


## sushi

da, nema baš komentara...a moram priznati da i izvan foruma dugo nisam čula za nekoga tko je tamo... ali evo, možda se sad javi, a i ti možeš pisati  :Wink: 

nisam bila tamo nikad, ali kad smo kretali u mpo i kad sam se raspitivala o klinikama i dr-ima, nisam dobila informacije koje bi meni osobno bile razlog za... ali to je tako jako individualno.
da li te vodi samo taj dr. ili i dr.Š paralelno?

----------


## Darkica

Curke, zna li koja ima li što novoga kod dr Lučingera? Nisam bila od srpnja, a planiram krajem studenom u punu stimulaciju. Hvala!

----------


## Vrci

Koliko sam čula od cura, ništa novo osim lokacije

----------


## Petrah

> Koliko sam čula od cura, ništa novo osim lokacije


Gdje je nova lokacija?

----------


## amazonka

Nova lokacija je u Strojarskoj.

----------


## s_iva

> Curke, zna li koja ima li što novoga kod dr Lučingera? Nisam bila od srpnja, a planiram krajem studenom u punu stimulaciju. Hvala!


Ništa novo, osim novog prekrasnog prostora.
I velika mu je gužva, nisam sigurna koliko dugo će moći sam raditi u tim uvjetima. 
Uvijek je bila puna čekaona, ali sad je još više. Došla sam na aspiraciju i čekala i čekala da me prozove... To mi se baš i ne sviđa  :Mad:

----------


## BellaSwan

Cure, imam pitanje: koliko koštaju lijekovi kad se ide na MPO u privatnu kliniku? Trenutno sam u državnoj bolnici, a budući da se ništa ne događa i da je tamo koma, zanimam se za MPO u privatnoj klinici. Dakle, koliko treba platiti lijekove u privatnoj klinici? Otprilike? Znam da sve ovisi o tome koji je postupak, ali neku okvirnu cifru mogu dobiti? TNX!!!

----------


## Sadie

Mene su u 1. postupku koštali oko 4.000 (Menopur, štoperica), a u 2. oko 6.000 (Gonal, Cetrotide, štoperica).

----------


## Bananka

BellaSwan, ja sam racunala za klasicni stim.postupak (puregon,..) oko 7.500kn.
Imas i temu 'gdje su lijekovi najjeftiniji'.

----------


## fuksija

Da li se lijekovi mogu ikako dobiti na recept da se ne plaćaju? Ne znam kako ide za druge lijekove ali npr dr.A mi je napisao svoj recept za Duphastone i rekao da kupim a ja sam to proslijedila svojoj soc ginicki i poslala mi je recept u ljekarnu..ovitrelle su mi dali tamo i naplatili 300kn..da li sam to mogla sama donijeti? Koji lijekovi mogu na recept a koji ne?

----------


## Vrci

Na recept idu klomifen, duphaston, utrogestan, estrofem, negdje i femara.
Injekcije ne idu i njih moras platiti (stoperice, gonali, menopuri...)

----------


## BellaSwan

Hvala na inf.  :Very Happy:

----------


## fuksija

DR. A mi uopće nije prekontrolirao progesteron već mi je samo dao duphastone da pijem do 26.11. jel to ok?

----------


## bubekica

Da, to je podrska zutom tijelu.

----------


## pak

> TADARA-DAAAAM!!
> http://www.betaplus.hr/arhiva-vijest...savljevic.html


Podizem malo, ima li netko da je krenuo u postupak od kada je stiglo pojacanje?

----------


## ljube

Dr.Grbavac uskoro novi djelatnik IVF Centra Lučinger, uz sve kvalitete koje posjeduje (susretljivost, znanje, predanost poslu...) vjerujem da će pridonijeti boljoj organizaciji, komunikaciji i uvesti inovativniji pristup liječenju.

----------


## tetadoktor

I nadamo se smanjiti gužve  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

Pa koliko sam skužila, cure idu u IVF Centar baš zbog L-a, ne znam koliko će njegovih preći kod Grbavca. Za početak barem. Jer se zna da je mnogima L "čarobnjak"  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Pa zna se da svaki čarobnjak koji drži do sebe ima šegrta.  :Smile: 
Konačno neka lijepa vijest u mpo svijetu u HR.

----------


## ljube

> Pa zna se da svaki čarobnjak koji drži do sebe ima šegrta.


X! 
Uz napomenu, kad se u ovom slučaju upozna šegrt čarobnjak pada u drugi plan.  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

> X! 
> Uz napomenu, kad se u ovom slučaju upozna šegrt čarobnjak pada u drugi plan.


Poprilična istina

----------


## Mojca

Uf, uf, pa morati cu bar na jedan kratki bezazleni uzv...  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

> Uf, uf, pa morati cu bar na jedan kratki bezazleni uzv...


Pa, da... i ne mora bit uz kao priprema za mpo, jer je novo pojačanje u IVF centru, kompletan specijalist za svu ginekološku problematiku.

 :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Da, ni ne mislim na mpo uzv. 
Još da si naprave ugovor s mojim dodatnim osiguranjem,  ne bi puno dvojila.

----------


## sushi

a jeste ga izreklamirale  :lool:  dodje mi da odem na turisticki uzv

----------


## tetadoktor

sushi, ne bi pogriješila  :Laughing:

----------


## ljube

> a jeste ga izreklamirale  dodje mi da odem na turisticki uzv


PR na djelu  :Wink:

----------


## tetadoktor

eh, ali moje nije PR. 

U 9. mjesecu bila sam u Vinogradskoj kod njega na histeroskopiji i scratchingu  i totalno sam oduševljena njime, njegovim pristupom, znanjem, predanošću poslu i samo mi je drago da još uvijek kod nas ima takvih doktora!

----------


## Inesz

slažem se TD

ali

u isto vrijeme ostaje tužna činjenica da je još jedan takva stručan i human liječnik napustio javno zdravstvo i prešao u privatnike

----------


## Bubimitka81

Znaci stiglo pojacanje, bas ste me zaintrigirale; javim dojmove  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amazonka

očito da svatko tko vrijedi i bježi iz tog javnog zdravstva glavom bez obzira
U svakom slučaju dobra vijest za pacijentice IVF Centra.

----------


## pak

Nazalost pacijenti u javnom  zdravstvu ostaju u nezavidnoj situaciji. Osim sto su uskraceni u startu zbog stednje ostaju i bez doktora.

----------


## sushi

> Nazalost pacijenti u javnom  zdravstvu ostaju u nezavidnoj situaciji. Osim sto su uskraceni u startu zbog stednje ostaju i bez doktora.


X 
dodala bih i - bez adekvatnog i ferplej odnosa liječnik-pacijent

----------


## suzi12

Pozdrav svima.
Ispričavam se zbog mog pisanja, a pišem vam iz slovenije in ne znam najbolje hrvatski.
Nakon 9 negativnih MPO uSloveniji, gledam klinike u Zagrebu. Na SLO forumu dosta se hvali dr. Podobnika i me zanimajo vaša izskustva.. Jel je on dobar ili kdo je najbolji? 

Idem samo u još jedan postopak, imam hudo endometriozo. U Sloveniji imala sam dosta jajcnih celic, tudi smrznule embrie, a nisam nikad bila trudna.

Hvala za vašo pomoč.

----------


## Mojca

Dobrodošla suzi12, 
samo ti piši v slovenščini, če punce ne bodo razumele bom prevajala.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Teško je reći tko je najbolji, po meni je to pitanje kombinacije, dobar liječnik, dobar biolog i dobar lab + puno sreće. 

Osobno, bila sam na konzultacijama u više klinika, pa onda odlučila. 
Kod Podobnika je sad dr. Alebić koji ima puno iskustva s klinike... a sam dr. Podobnik je porodničar, ne znam čemu tolike pohvale u MPO svijetu... nismo baš vidjeli neke njegove rezultate, dapače, ono malo što smo vidjeli i nije bilo za pohvalu.

----------


## Sadie

> ... nismo baš vidjeli neke njegove rezultate, dapače, ono malo što smo vidjeli i nije bilo za pohvalu.


Daj objasni malo. Zanima me na što misliš.

----------


## amazonka

Da, Podobnik je prije svega porodničar i činjenica je da o toj poliklinici do sada i nismo imali nekih informacija...
Vjerujem da je dr- A neke od svojih pacijentica ipak tamo i "povukao" 

stoga go on, svaka informacija je i te kako dobrodošla :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> Daj objasni malo. Zanima me na što misliš.


O majko moja.. što da ti objasnim,  široko ti internet polje, pa čitaj.

----------


## Sadie

Ne kužim. Nešto natukneš, zamolim te za objašnjenje i ovo je tvoj odgovor. A pitam baš zato što o ivf-u kod Podobnika i ne piše puno. O rodilištu, praćenju trudnoće i sl. ima puno informacija po forumima, ali ne o ovome.

----------


## sushi

> A pitam baš zato što o ivf-u kod Podobnika i ne piše puno. O rodilištu, praćenju trudnoće i sl. ima puno informacija po forumima, ali ne o ovome.


Sadie, pa sama sebi si odgovorila na neki način... ne piše se i ne priča jer je postupaka bilo jako malo. a malo postupaka je i malo iskustva, po logici stvari...jer statistika nema. zatim se tu postavlja pitanje tko je radio te postupke, tko je odredjivao terapiju, tko je biolog. i onda sve te info zbrojiš i pretpostaviš rezultate, jer statistika nema.
ali svi vjerujemo da će se stanje sada, nakon dolaska A., drastično promijeniti...s obzirom na dosadašnji broj i iskustva njegovih pacijentica, jer - statistike nema.

zašto nema statistike  :štrika:

----------


## tetadoktor

sushi  :Kiss: 

nego, da pitam ovdje, je li netko koristio elonvu u svojoj stimulaciji? kakva je bila reakcija? ono sto sam do sad pročitala o njoj mi se sviđa  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Hvala sushi.

----------


## sushi

ma to ja malo...o brojkama u vjetar  :Smile: 

za elonvu se nadam da će uskoro netko napisati friško iskustvo ovdje... čudi me da se kod nas tek sad počinje koristiti, a na stranim forumima već par godina cure pričaju o njoj. valjda je do uvoznika? mislim da je kod nas za sad koriste samo B. i R., ali ako ima smisla kao što zvuči (i cijena je bolja?), valjda će i ostali vrlo brzo...

suzi12, pisalo se o odabiru privatne klinike na par prošlih stranica, vjerujem da si našla  :Smile:  čini mi se da je netko s endometriozom nedavno razmišljao o Baumanu, ne sjećam se kako i zašto...možda se javi. ako financije dopuštaju, možda nije loše na par konzultacija... sretno!

----------


## fuksija

Ja idem u kliniku Podobnik ali samo radi dr Alebića..i sad mo je tek prvi ciklus s nekom mpo metodom..nemam bas puno iskustava.

----------


## suzi12

Najlepša hvala.  :Smile: 

Mojca, hvala za ponudbu, ako trebam, čem ti reči, a mislim, da se razumijemo i tako.  :Smile: 

Hvala svima.. sada razmišljam o dr. Alebiću ili dr. Lučingerju. 
Imate od Alebića email ili pišete na ivf@podobnik.hr ? Alebić ima iste cjene IVF/ICSI kot Podobnik jel tako?

----------


## ljube

> za elonvu se nadam da će uskoro netko napisati friško iskustvo ovdje... čudi me da se kod nas tek sad počinje koristiti, a na stranim forumima već par godina cure pričaju o njoj. valjda je do uvoznika? mislim da je kod nas za sad koriste samo B. i R., ali ako ima smisla kao što zvuči (i cijena je bolja?), valjda će i ostali vrlo brzo...


...i dr.D je koristi, a cijena joj je tako-tako, zavisno o tome da li se liječenje uspoređuje s dnevnom dozom FSH od 150, 225 ili 300 IU/sedam dana ili se gleda benefit produljene FSH aktivnosti kod određene kategorije pacijentica

----------


## FAnaS

Suzi, ja sam se osobno odlučila za dr.Lucingera. Kriteriji koji su mi bili važni: doktor vrhunski mpo stručnjak s velikim iskustvom, njegov biolog takodjer, zajedno rade dugi niz godina. Uz to sve dok je jedna vrlo topla osoba i razvija friendly odnos s pacijentima, doduše to je subjektivno. Ono što žalim reći je da kod odabira priv.klinike obratite pažnju i tko je biolog, što je takodjer vrlo važno u cijelom postupku. Sretno!

----------


## maca2

Bok cure, zanima me kolika je cijena IVF/ICSI postupka (stimuliranog) kod dr. Lučingera?

Za Betaplus kliniku sam našla cjenovnik na njihovoj stranici, ali kod dr. L ne :ne zna:, dvoumim se koju između te 2 klinike odabrati za sljedeći pokušaj (ako FET u MB ne bude uspješan).

Čitala sam i istraživala dosta, da u Betu nisu doveli dr. Vlaisavljevića kao pojačanje ne bih se dvoumila već bih išla kod dr. L, ali dr. V ima posebno mjesto u mom srcu zbog uspješnog ICSI-ja koji mi je radio  :Heart: .

Zna li se je li dr. V počeo raditi postupke u Betiplus i koliko se kod njih čeka na ulazak u postupak, isto me zanima i za dr. L ?

Hvala unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Pa po njihovom webu V je trebao već imati rundu postupaka

Kod njih nema čekanja, kao ni kod L-a. Tako to ide privatno jel  :Smile:  Kad je s tvoje strane sve ok, možete ići.
Samo što Betaplus sad uskoro prestaje s postupcima zbog blagdana, imaju na webu obavijest

Joj ja sam svojedobno tu negdje stavljala L-ov cjenik... ček da probam iskopati



Meni je također jedna bitna stavka kod promjene mpo-a bila anestezija, i to da mogu na folikulometrije i popodne, a ne samo ujutro

----------


## Vrci

Evo ovo je bio cjenik kod dr.L 2012.godine, mislim da se nije baš nešto mijenjao

1. Izvantjelesna oplodnja s punom hormonskom stimulacijom - 9.375,00 kn
2. Izvantjelesna oplodnja s blagom stimulacijom - 6.250,00 kn
3. Izvantjelesna oplodnja u prirodnom ciklusu - 5.000,00 kn
4. Izvanuterina inseminacija - 2.500,00 kn
5. Konzultacije - 500,00 kn
6. Konzultacije s pregledom - 900,00 kn
7. Pregled - 500,00 kn
8. Spermiogram - 500,00

----------


## maca papucarica

Opet ta "izvanuterina" inseminacija  :Rolling Eyes: 
Valjda intrauterina!?

----------


## maca2

Hvala Vrci  :Smile: 
Što podrazumijeva ova blaga stimulacija, u kojoj mjeri se razlikuje od pune stimulacije i zašto/kada se primjenjuje?
Ja sam sva 3 postupka do sad imala sa full stimulacijom (od 20-30 gonala po postupku), osim 4 prirodnjaka bez ikakve stimulacije...

----------


## sushi

> Opet ta "izvanuterina" inseminacija 
> Valjda intrauterina!?


 :Grin:  valjda je netko krivo prepisao...





> Hvala Vrci 
> Što podrazumijeva ova blaga stimulacija, u kojoj mjeri se razlikuje od pune stimulacije i zašto/kada se primjenjuje?
> Ja sam sva 3 postupka do sad imala sa full stimulacijom (od 20-30 gonala po postupku), osim 4 prirodnjaka bez ikakve stimulacije...


maca, obično se pod blagom stim. misli na klomifen s kraćim nastavkom gonadotropinima (gonal, menopur)...ali ne znam da li baš to vrijedi za ovaj cjenik, nadam se da će ti odgovoriti neka od pacijentica L.-a. kako sam ja shvatila, takvi protokoli su uobičajeni za pacijentice kod kojih se cilja na manji broj folikula/stanica, kod onih koje slabo odgovaraju na stimulacije ili pretjerano odgovaraju. čini mi se da ste vi zbog vaših dijagnoza tipičan primjer za ful stimulaciju - zbog muškog fakora idete na veći broj stanica

----------


## fuksija

Bila sam danas kod dr.Alebića (kod Podobnika)..imam cjenik svega ako kome treba mogu prepisati..Uzimala sam 5 dana 1xtbl klomifena i imam 4 folikula i idemo na ivf iako smo mislili na inseminaciju...
E sad cijena je 4200 za ivf u stimuliranom ciklusu..i tak mi je rekao...zar se klomifeni broje pod to? u prirodnom je 2200kn i meni je to velika razlika..ugl kad sve zbrojim (folikulometrija, aspiracija,anestezija,ivf,embriotransfer,zamrzavan  je)= 9500kn!! ajme meni...

----------


## bubekica

*fuksija* mozes li cijenik prepisati ovdje?

----------


## fuksija

MPO CJENIK U SPECIJALNOJ BOLNICI PODOBNIK

MPO prvi pregled 650-700kn
MPO kontrolni pregled 450kn
folikulometrije 500kn
spermiogram+konzultacije s embriologom 400kn
mikrobiološka obrada ejakulata 200kn
inseminacija obrađenim sjemenom partnera (IUI) 2000kn
aspiracija jajne stanice (punkcija) 1500kn
opća anestezija 1000kn
ivf u prirodnom ciklusu(ET 2/3 dan) 2200kn
icsi u prirodnom ciklusu (ET 2/3 dan) 2700kn
ivf stimulirani ciklus 2-5 stanica 4200kn
icsi stimulirani ciklus 2-5 stanica 5200kn
ivf stimulirani ciklus >5 stanica  (ET 5 dan) 5700kn
icsi stimulirani ciklus >5 stanica (ET 5 dan) 7700kn
icsi+tesa/mesa (punkcija testisa/epididimisa) 9700kn
icsi+tese (biopsija testisa) 15 700kn
sekundarni icsi (odmrzavanje, oplodnja js) 6000kn
embriotransfer 800kn
FET (krioembriotransfer) 3500kn
kriopohrana jajnih stanica /zametaka + prva god.čuvanja 1500kn
kripohrana sjemena (do 6 mj čuvanja) 600kn
godišnja naknada čuvanja kriopohranjenog materijala 1000kn
kariotipizacija jednog partnera 2000kn
kariotipizacija oba partnera 3500kn
mikrodelecija Y kromosoma 2000kn

----------


## bubekica

hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## venera82

fuksija super za MPO cjenik

znači ovo su cijene samih postupaka + što dodatno kupujemo gonale, menopoure, štoperice itd???

vidim da je vrci stavila cjenik od dr.L 2012.godine, u kojem stoji Izvantjelesna oplodnja s punom hormonskom stimulacijom - 9.375,00 kn, tu uračunati gonali, štoperice i sl.??? jesam ja to dobro razvrstala???

----------


## bubekica

ni u jednoj privatnoj klinici u cijenu NISU uracunati lijekovi.

----------


## venera82

aaaa znači nisam dobro razvrstala, iako mi se to učinilo tako lipooooo i malo čudno za tu cijenu.....

----------


## sushi

fuksija hvala na cjeniku  :Smile:  odvajanje cijena postupka ovisno o broju stanica mi se čini kao prilično fer koncept

baš si dobro reagirala na klomifen, jeste dodavali išta od pikica ili samo štoperica slijedi? kad imaš punkciju? sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Ma ništa nismo dodavali..eto samo od 1 tabl toliko js  :Smile:  ma sa mnom i s mužem je sve ok a nikako da zatrudnimo i zato je  i dao samo 'malo' pojačanje s klomifenom i odmah njih 4  :Smile:  moje ovulacije su potvrđene,ciklus uredan,debljina endometrija super,spermiogram super..sve super a ništa..jedino imam malo visok tsh..
ne znam kad će biti punkcija..u sub odem opet na uzv..ja mislim da će biti oko utorka...i stavaarno se nadam da će nam uspjeti jer ovo je sve preeeskupo...

----------


## antony34

Fuksija mora uspjeti drzim palceve da ti uspije.

----------


## bubekica

Fuksija,
drzim fige da svi folikulici budu puni i da dobijete 4 jajne stanice, sto vise to bolje, buduci je tako skupo.
Super si reagirala na klomifen!

----------


## Inesz

> MPO CJENIK U SPECIJALNOJ BOLNICI PODOBNIK
> 
> MPO prvi pregled 650-700kn
> MPO kontrolni pregled 450kn
> *folikulometrije 500kn*
> spermiogram+konzultacije s embriologom 400kn
> mikrobiološka obrada ejakulata 200kn
> inseminacija obrađenim sjemenom partnera (IUI) 2000kn
> *aspiracija jajne stanice (punkcija) 1500kn*
> ...



je li ja to dobro razumijem da se aspiracija i folikulometrije naplaćuju dodatno, tj da nisu uračunate u cijenu stimuliranog?

Fuksija koliko su ti bili veliki folikuli?

----------


## Mojca

fuksija sretno!
Držim fige za uspjeh... 

I... ovo je fakat skupo.  :Sad:

----------


## amazonka

naplaćuju se dodatno pa onda ovaj stimulirano od 4200 košta 6200 plus naravno dodatni troškovi lijekovi, anestezija itd...
ako naravno pojedinačna folikulometrija ne košta 500 kuna :Shock: 

da je skupo, jest
kao i u svim privatnim klinikama

----------


## Inesz

sve potrebne folikulometrije (svejedno bilo ih ukupno 2 ili recimo 7) se naplaćaju 500 kn?
ili?

----------


## sushi

zar mislite da je moguće da se jedna folikulometrija naplaćuje 500kn? ja bih iz cjenika shvatila da se radi o svim fm... pa to je doslovno minuta ultrazvuka

----------


## amazonka

ja bih isto rekla da je to za sve folikulometrije...

ne znam kakve su cijene kod drugih...

----------


## sushi

> ne znam kakve su cijene kod drugih...


zar nisu uključene u cijenu postupka? 
100-200kn, kako gdje, ako se radi o ciljanima, koliko znam...al nek me iskusniji slobodno isprave

----------


## Mojca

Ima i po 300.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Ima i po 300.


Gdje?  :Shock: 

U Citu je 100 kn/fm ukoliko nisu ukljucene u postupak, a ukljucene su i u IVF i IUI.

----------


## Mojca

> Gdje? 
> 
> U Citu je 100 kn/fm ukoliko nisu ukljucene u postupak, a ukljucene su i u IVF i IUI.


L. u navedenom okolnostima.

----------


## amazonka

> L. u navedenom okolnostima.


što on naplaćuje folikulometrije posebno? nisu uključene u postupak?

----------


## sabu

Šta oni zapravo računaju pod cijenu postupka?

pa,zar flkm.nije dio postupka?
fer bi bilo,da je sve uključeno u aranžman (osim lijekova)
A oni stave cijenu,koja se na kraju utrostruči..

----------


## bubekica

Zanemarivsi jako visoke cijene, meni se ipak cini da je naplata po stavkama pravednija.

----------


## sabu

Je,ali šta ja njemu platim pod onih 6500 ako,svaku flkm.posebno platim,pa punkciju pos.platim ..

----------


## amazonka

> Zanemarivsi jako visoke cijene, meni se ipak cini da je naplata po stavkama pravednija.


i meni
i kad se sve zbroji cijene su više manje svugdje iste...

----------


## Vrci

> što on naplaćuje folikulometrije posebno? nisu uključene u postupak?


Nekoj pacijentici naplati,nekoj ne. Mislim da se nije javila niti jedna koja je to probala na cisto s njim rijesiti i pitati ga zasto naplacuje dodatno

----------


## mmmm4

Bok, cure
Samo da javim ja dam bila sada u postupku u ivf poliklinici kod dr. S i platila sam ivf postupak 7.500 kn. 
Cijena postupka je 8.500 kn, ako platite u kesu onda je 7.500 i ukljucila je sve folikumetrije i aspiraciju. Naravno dodatno sam platila ljekove koji su me dosli oko4.500 kn.
Prvi mi je bio postupak na zalost nije uspio i moram napomenuti da nemam ni jednu zamjerku.

----------


## Mojca

> što on naplaćuje folikulometrije posebno? nisu uključene u postupak?


FM u ciklusu u kojem nije postupak se plaćaju. Na to sam mislila.

----------


## Vrci

Neke cure su kod L-a placale folikulometrije i u postupku,bila je jednom i tu rasprava

----------


## Vrci

(A meni nije naplatio par uzv van postupka. Kod njega to ide svakako)

----------


## sushi

cijene postupaka zaista jesu vrlo visoke iz perspektive velike većine nas. nije baš nikakva utjeha, ali činjenica je da su to i dalje niže cijene u odnosu na druge zemlje (čini mi se da je ivf u Hr medju najjeftinijima i u ex-yu regiji...ili?). tako da mene više brine osjećaj da će te cifre rasti, brže ili sporije





> Šta oni zapravo računaju pod cijenu postupka?
> 
> pa,zar flkm.nije dio postupka?
> fer bi bilo,da je sve uključeno u aranžman (osim lijekova)
> A oni stave cijenu,koja se na kraju utrostruči..


sabu, tko "oni"? gdje idete u postupak?

----------


## amazonka

> cijene postupaka zaista jesu vrlo visoke iz perspektive velike većine nas. nije baš nikakva utjeha, ali činjenica je da su to i dalje niže cijene u odnosu na druge zemlje (čini mi se da je ivf u Hr medju najjeftinijima i u ex-yu regiji...ili?). tako da mene više brine osjećaj da će te cifre rasti, brže ili sporije


ja bih na ovo da prostiš stavila veliki X
potpisujem

da sabu tko su to "oni"

----------


## mmmm4

Istina sushi!! Postupci van granica RH daleko su skuplji. 
Moram napomenuti da i sve vise drzavnih ginekologa ide iz drzavne i idu u privatnike ili otvaraju svoje klinike za ivf.
Ja se nadam da ce veca konkurencija privatnika potaknuti na snizavanje cijena.... Mada sumljam jer imam osjecaj da svi oni zajedno se drze i formiraju cijene.....

----------


## Inesz

"oni"=privatnici

Pretpostavljam

----------


## amazonka

ide ih sve više u privatnike jer su uvjeti u državnim klinikama za nekog tko je iole ambiciozan-katastrofalni

pa sad da se drže zajedno za rukice u to čisto sumnjam

činjenica je da će parovi dati sve pa i prodati nekretninu na koncu...da dođu do djeteta ako to istinski žele
no resursi se nakon nekoliko neuspjeha crpe, a platežna moć u većine hrvata nije velika

opet niže cijene mogu privući parove iz susjednih država...no i tu zapreka mogu biti zakonska ograničenja ovisno o političkoj klimi u hrvatskoj... 

sve je realtivno...ja mislim da će od gro njih koliko ih za sada ima opstati ipak samo nekolicina njih

----------


## sabu

> ja bih na ovo da prostiš stavila veliki X
> potpisujem
> 
> da sabu tko su to "oni"


pa valjda priv.reproduktivci
zar treba sad rasprava o tome

----------


## amazonka

jasno je da su priv reproduktivci...
pitam tko su to oni-kod koga ideš u postupak, jesi li odlučila ili?

----------


## sushi

> pa valjda priv.reproduktivci
> zar treba sad rasprava o tome


sabu, sorry, shvatila sam da mislis na nekoga od spomenutih u postovima prije tvog, pa sam zato pitala gdje ste naumili.
vidis vec iz ove nase rasprave da je situacija prilicno sarolika - nekima je sve sto se postupka tice (osim lijekova, cija je vrsta i kolicina zaista individualna i logicno je da nisu u paketu) ukljuceno u cijenu, nekome nije. anestezija i kriopohrana su zasebne stavke, cini mi se posvuda. ostalo varira - nekome su fm, punkcija/aspiracija, lab i transfer ukljuceni unutar jedne cifre (cini mi se beta+, R., a evo cure kazu i cito i ivf poliklinika), kod L. nema pravila kako su napisale Vrci i Mojca, a cjenik od P. je od jucer ovdje...
ok, sad vidim u betinom cjeniku da se kultura blastice odvaja

ispada da se prvo treba dobro shvatiti sve korake postupka pa onda tek desifrirati cjenike... a uz to, prije ulaska u prvi postupak, odredjivanja protokola i pracenja reakcije, cijena se moze samo pretpostaviti

----------


## Mojca

Za početak bi bilo lijepo kad bi svi imali detaljan cjenik objavljen na webu.

----------


## sabu

> sabu, sorry, shvatila sam da mislis na nekoga od spomenutih u postovima prije tvog, pa sam zato pitala gdje ste naumili.
> vidis vec iz ove nase rasprave da je situacija prilicno sarolika - nekima je sve sto se postupka tice (osim lijekova, cija je vrsta i kolicina zaista individualna i logicno je da nisu u paketu) ukljuceno u cijenu, nekome nije. anestezija i kriopohrana su zasebne stavke, cini mi se posvuda. ostalo varira - nekome su fm, punkcija/aspiracija, lab i transfer ukljuceni unutar jedne cifre (cini mi se beta+, R., a evo cure kazu i cito i ivf poliklinika), kod L. nema pravila kako su napisale Vrci i Mojca, a cjenik od P. je od jucer ovdje...
> ok, sad vidim u betinom cjeniku da se kultura blastice odvaja
> 
> ispada da se prvo treba dobro shvatiti sve korake postupka pa onda tek desifrirati cjenike... a uz to, prije ulaska u prvi postupak, odredjivanja protokola i pracenja reakcije, cijena se moze samo pretpostaviti


Sve ok.
mi smo kod L.i već u postupku,klomif.za početak

----------


## sabu

> Za početak bi bilo lijepo kad bi svi imali detaljan cjenik objavljen na webu.


slažem se

----------


## Zodijak

> sve potrebne folikulometrije (svejedno bilo ih ukupno 2 ili recimo 7) se naplaćaju 500 kn?
> ili?


Sve folikulometrije su 500 kn, koliko god da ih imas. Provjereno.

----------


## amazonka

> Za početak bi bilo lijepo kad bi svi imali detaljan cjenik objavljen na webu.


veliki potpis na ovo. A ne da se pacijenti kad već skupo plaćaju još igraju vrača pogađača i pokvarenih telefona.


Sabu, sretno u postupku.

----------


## Mojca

> Sve folikulometrije su 500 kn, koliko god da ih imas. Provjereno.


Ideš! 
I koliko traju?

----------


## Zodijak

> Ideš! 
> I koliko traju?


A cuj, to ovisi o svakoj zeni. ja sam bila do sada na 6. Idem i u pon. Ovisi koliko i kakav ti je protokol, kada ti je punkcija, kada transfer.

----------


## Mojca

Naravno, mene zanima koliko traje pojedina, minutu, 10 min, pol sata...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Većina folikulometrija traje do 5 min -  sami pregled...bar je kod mene tako bilo, a bila sam kod 3 razločita DR, što privatnik, što drž. klinika...ako uopće i toliko....

----------


## Zodijak

> Naravno, mene zanima koliko traje pojedina, minutu, 10 min, pol sata...


Ma kratko. Nista strasno i nista dugo.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Zna li tko cijenu vađenja AMH privatno i tko radi pretragu (osim Analiza Laba) ?

----------


## amazonka

AMH=350 kuna, mislim da se može vaditi i u Medikolu.

----------


## Vrci

Radi i Sunce, a mislim da i Breyer.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Hvala...najpovoljniji mi Medikol...probala sam zvati VV , da izvadim uz uputnicu ali ne mogu nikoga dobiti...

----------


## fuksija

Folikulomterije kod Podobnika znaci sve skupa su 500kn..ne pojedinacno..i kod dr sam sve skupa 5-10min...svaki drugi dan otprilike..dakle 2. ili 3.dc pa 8.,10.,12.  Tak nekak..
I da..sve se placa posebno..nista nije ukljuceno u cijenu ivfa..folikulometrija se placa posebno iako je u tom ciklusu postupak..tako cu ja morati platiti fm 500kn..stopericu oko 300kn..punkciju 1500..anesteziju 1000..et 4200..zamrzavanje 1500..uzas!fala Bogu da nemam jos i lijekove..i ak mi ne uspije tko zna kad cu opet..a planirali smo inseminaciju max 2000kn kao to si mozemo priustiti svaki drugi mj a kad ono 5 folikula..

----------


## fuksija

Meni je noćas bilo jako loše i muž je zvao kliniku Podobnik ali nitko se nije javljao..znate li broj na koji se javljaju u hitnim slucajevima?

----------


## Mojca

Valjda broj rodilišta. 
Kako si sad? Što je bilo?

----------


## Mojca

Kaže njihova stranica da je broj 639820 dostupan 24 sata. Taj ste zvali?

----------


## fuksija

Ne..mislim da je zvao 639800..
Bilo mi je jako mucno..povracala sam..glava me boljela..jako sam se tresla (al ozbiljno)...skoro sam se onesvijestila..ne znam zasto..u uto idem na punkciju

----------


## Mojca

Vrijeme je svih mogućih viroza... Moguće da nema veze s terapijom koju uzimaš... 
Jeste ih danas uspjeli dobiti?

----------


## sushi

fuksija jeste ih zvali opet danas? nadam se da si ok

----------


## fuksija

Pa nisam ih zvala...muz veli da ih zovem..veceras idem po stopericu tam..da ih zovem?

----------


## Mojca

A kako si sad?

----------


## fuksija

Sad sam bolje..glava me jos boli ali ne kao nocas, malo mi zuji u glavi..osjecam jajnike, ne bole me al osjetim da su veci i ne usudim se nis fizicki raditi..citala sam upute od eutyroxa..moze bit da je od povecane doze

----------


## amazonka

fuksija, ali zašto nemaš broj ili mail od doktora? MIslim, ako si kod privatnika, ne bi li to trebalo biti normalno, da je ti je dostupan ma kako god?

----------


## fuksija

Pa nemam pojma..nemam nis..nemam ni ikakvu povijest bolesti od kad sam kod Podobnika..

----------


## amazonka

Fuksija, ako si uzimala klomifene glavobolja ti može biti kao nuspojava.

Ako ništa drugo, neka ajmo reći povijest bolesti će ti pisati u otpusnom pismu nakon et-a.

Čuvaj živce i sretno za dalje!

----------


## Mojca

fuksija, kako si, si bila na stoperici?

----------


## fuksija

Jesam..u 21h.. Brevacid...sad me strah da mi ne pukne prije vremena..idem u utorak..
Sestra mi je rekla da mi je lose vjerojatno od hormona..

----------


## Mojca

Neće puknuti.  :Love: 
Opusti se, svi smo imali te strahove, ali su folikuli bili na broju na dan punkcije. 
Držim fige!

----------


## fuksija

Joj, puno hvala na utjehi  :Wink:  puno mi znači..

----------


## sabu

fuksija  :fige:

----------


## mimi81

Zna li netko kako radi dr. L kroz 12 i 1 mjesec zbog blagdana? Hvala

----------


## sabu

> Zna li netko kako radi dr. L kroz 12 i 1 mjesec zbog blagdana? Hvala


radi do 20.12.ne znam kad se vraća.

----------


## snjezana77

Pozdrav curke,
želim pohvaliti cijelu ekipu poliklinike Škvorc....od tete čistilice do samog doktora divni....profesionalni...temeljiti....iskreni što puno znači.....
provela sam godinu i pol u

 IVF centru i ništa se dogodilo nije....  :Sad: 

odlučila sam okušati sreču kod dr.Škvorca- prvi posjet....prvi postupak....jedna stanica......trudna sam 10 tj... :Smile: 

Jedini trošak u cijeloj prići je bio 1000 kn za anesteziju prije punkcije......
naime poliklinika Š.ima ugovor sa HZZO.....

jedno veliko hvala prekrasnoj ekipi dokrora Švorca kao i njemu samom...

svima vama želim punoooooooo sreće i uspjeha....

----------


## amazonka

Snjezana, dobrodošla i čestitke
Kakav protokol si imala kod Škvorca, kakva ti je dijagnoza?

----------


## maca2

Evo me opet ovdje na temi...danas nazalost neuspjesan pokusaj FET-a u MB (embrij nije prezivio odmrzavanje). Prica s MB tu zavrsava jer nemamo vise "smrzlica", a s obzirom da nam je sada MPO zakon bolji nego 2010. kad smo zbog njega "pobjegli" u MB, sada bi pokusali ovdje.
Pretpostavljam da imam pravo na sve postupke jos? Kod nas imam 1 stim u Petrovoj iz 2009.- znaci jos 4 stim. I 2 prirodna mogu obaviti ako se ne varam? 
Zbog cekanja u bolnicama nekako naginjem tome da probamo kod Škvorca (iako sam jako malo saznala o njemu/njima) barem jednom dok skupimo lovu za privatnika (99% naginjem Beti+). 
Procitala sam sad cijelu temu i ono malo info o Škvorcu su o.k. - posebice ovih zadnjih par o ostvarenim trudnocama. 
Mislite da je to o.k. plan? 
Za drzavne bolnice i njihov pristup/odnos jednostavno nemam vise volje i zivaca :ne zna:

----------


## maca2

snjezana77 cestitam! Tvoj post me bas ohrabrio u planu!
Vrlo rado bih detaljnije cula o postupku, nova si pa ti ne mogu poslati poruku nazalost.
Zanima me jesi bila na prirodnjaku ili stimulaciji (kojoj) i je li bio IVF ili ICSI? Koje si sve nalaze morala imati prije postupka i koliko si cekala od 1.konz. do ulaska u postupak?
Dijagnoza i godine?
Mogu li se folikulometrije raditi poslijepodne?
Je li dr. spreman prihvatiti ajmo reci sugestije za vrstu protokola/ljekova? S obzirom da imam nekoliko postupaka s razl.protokolom i stimulacijom i vrlo razl.reakcijom (znam sto mi bolje odgovara, sto nikako ne)?
Sorry sto sam te zatrpala pitanjima, hvala unaprijed!

----------


## venera82

Snjezana77 čestitam!

da i ja bi kao i maca2 rado detaljnije čula o postupku?

----------


## fuksija

Samo da komentiram..u proslom ciklusu sam imala folikulometrije i ovitrelle i to me kostalo oko 800kn i to kao vise jer sam placala masterom..a sad ista stvar,pila sam klomifen i dobila brevactid i racun je 940kn i to kao popust na gotovinu..i na racunu samo pise mpo postupak?? Ne kuzim, ista stvar a druga cifra..

----------


## sushi

> Samo da komentiram..u proslom ciklusu sam imala folikulometrije i ovitrelle i to me kostalo oko 800kn i to kao vise jer sam placala masterom..a sad ista stvar,pila sam klomifen i dobila brevactid i racun je 940kn i to kao popust na gotovinu..i na racunu samo pise mpo postupak?? Ne kuzim, ista stvar a druga cifra..


u istoj klinici? zar vam nije paket folikulometrija 500kn, neovisno o tome koliko ih je? gdje kupuješ štoperice? brevactid je jeftiniji od ovitrelle koliko znam...

----------


## fuksija

Pa da, u istoj klinici..nisu sad stavljali na racun stavke..folikulometrija je 500kn..ispada da je stoperica 450?? U to je ubrojeno i davanje stoperice..ne kupujem ju ja nigdje, nisam znala ni da mogu..dok sam veli doci tad i tad po stopericu..ne znam ni koju dok mi ne daju..kaj da pitam za sljedeci put da kupim..posto je to?

----------


## antalya

snjezana77,sretno do kraja i veliki potpis na svaku tvoju riječ...naša mrvica već ima 3 i pol mjeseca...hvala dr.nenadu škvorcu i cijelom timu što su pomogli da nakon dugih 10 godina uđe sreća u naš dom i ispuni nam srca neopisivom ljubavi...sretno svima

----------


## Argente

Štoperica 450, opala, dobru maržu ima! 
Šta nije Brevactid nešto tipa 120 kn (vjerojatno je fuksija dobila 5000 na 5 folikula)? 
Davanje bilo koje injekcije intramuskularno je 50 kn kod općeg doktora/na hitnoj, na Ginekologiji bodu džabe...ccc

----------


## stela10

Maca2, Evo i  ja sam u postupku kod Škvorca, i također pohvaljujem sve osoblje i da dr. je otvoren za sve razgovore i sugestije. Rade ujutro, popodne, vikend; sve je stvar dogovora. kod mene je nažalost uspjeg 2 puta izostao ali trenutno sam u postupku pa treće sreća :Smile: 
Ja sam bila na dogovoru u Vinogradkoj i prema njihovoj listi sam napravila sve pretrage. obzirom da su me u Vg odgodili otišla sam Škvorcu i priznali su mi sve pretrage. Od mog poziva do prve konzultacije prošla su 4 dana!!! i siti mjesec sam bila u prirodnom postupku međutim pobjegli folikul.

----------


## stela10

Štoperica 450? Ja Ovitrelle plaćala 120 kn!?

----------


## fuksija

Znaci doktor mi napise recept i ja samo odem u ljekarnu po to? A tko ce mu ju dati? Ne znam jel bi sama mogla..jel ju mogu donijeti da mi ju oni daju?

----------


## sushi

ok, ali...vi niste pitali što plaćate? i zašto su cifre drugačije?  :Confused: 
btw, jel to fiskalni račun? čini mi se da po zakonu na računu moraju biti iskazane jedinične cijene, po stavkama...

nisam ni znala da se lijekovi mogu kupovati preko klinike... jeste vidjeli cjenik lijekova? mi smo ih uvijek kupovali u ljekarni...jednostavno dobiješ privatni recept od mpo-ovca. na temelju njega možeš dobiti hzzo recept za klomifene od primarnog ginekologa, a štopericu kupiš sama. možeš otići negdje (ili kod njih, da) da ti ju da sestra, kao što je napisala Argente par postova gore, ili si ju možeš sama dati (može i u trbuh), nije strašno kao što se čini... brevactide 5000 smo plaćali oko 160kn, a mislim da se da naći i 10-20 kn jeftiniji za cash. kutija klomifena je oko 100kn ako ju kupuješ, koliko se sjećam.

žao mi je što ste se našli u takvoj situaciji, uz neuspjeli postupak... jer po ovome što pišeš, uskraćene su vam neke od najosnovnijih informacija na koje kao pacijenti imate pravo

----------


## fuksija

Ma nema cjenika za lijekove..i nisam ni znala da mogu tako..ne znam, mozda misle ak imam brdo para za ivf da mi nije bad dati par sto kuna za lijek..a je..svaka kuna mi je bitna..
I da,to je fiskalni racun na kojeg uvijek cekamo 10min da ga isprintaju, sto li vec..i ne pise nis po stavkama. Velim, na prvom je pisalo folikulometrija 500kn, terapija 300tinjak..a sad je pisalo mpo postupak 940kn..
Bas cu pitati doka sljedeci put za sve to..meni je sve prvi put pa nisam upucena..a po obicaju, da nema foruma i dalje bi bila neupucena..

----------


## maca papucarica

Hmm, Mpo postupak!? Valjda neuspjeli Mpo postupak ili folikulometrije+lijekovi?
Svakako trazi pojasnjenje.

I to je, koliko sam shvatila, po posebnim cijenama za pacijentice dr A!?
Koliko bi normalno kostalo?

----------


## amazonka

Ajoooj, Fuksija...em vam nije uspjelo, em su vas dobro 'oženili'.

Baš mi je žao. Mogli su vam bar pojasniti što konkretno i koliko plaćate...Traži pojašnjenje.

----------


## Mojca

Tipično. 
Ja nisam tražila 3D snimku, dapače, odbijala sam ju imati, Podobnik ju je pod normalno napravio i naplatio bez pitanja.

----------


## sushi

nisam ni znala da klinike mogu prodavati lijekove  :Confused: 

nama je dr. nabrojao par ljekarni gdje su štoperice najjeftinije i nazvao ih da provjeri imaju li ih na stanju u tom trenu... pretpostavka da netko želi bacati lovu jer se odlučio za privatnu kliniku ili nije imao drugog izbora bi bila žalosna  :Sad: 
fuksija, ova tema je super http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62220-G...eftiniji/page4

----------


## fuksija

Ma mislim da to nije nis jeftinije za njegove pacijente..to je sad sve isto  :Sad:

----------


## Zodijak

> Znaci doktor mi napise recept i ja samo odem u ljekarnu po to? A tko ce mu ju dati? Ne znam jel bi sama mogla..jel ju mogu donijeti da mi ju oni daju?


ja sam si sama davala stopericu.

----------


## amazonka

pa vjerojatno možeš, pa ti ju da sestra...nekako mi je to normalno. 
a da nazoveš i pitaš?

----------


## Vrci

Slabo se pise,al bila sam kod Skvorca nevezano za mpo, i jako puno parova dolazi (nacuje se zasto su dosli...). 
Znaci ima postupaka, samo slabo forumasa i malo informacija

----------


## maca2

Ja sam zvala kod Škvorca jučer, imaju ugovor samo do 31.12. tako da ništa od postupaka preko HZZO-a kod njih ove godine više...ako obnove ugovor krenut će s postupcima u ožujku 2015. opet...

----------


## Vrci

A što od siječnja do ožujka, ništa jel?

Meni je baš žao da nakon svega ne žele objaviti statistiku

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Dobila sam i ja mail od Pol. Škvorc vezano uz postupke, i rečeno mi je da nazome ili pišem sredinom 1 mj...valjda će do tada imati info...

----------


## maca2

Da, kažu da će ministarstvo tek u siječnju objaviti natječaj, pa onda mora proći neko vrijeme za prijavu i objavu rezultata natječaja...s postupcima ne vjeruju pa će početi prije ožujka, tako su i prošle godine rekli su mi...ali isto kao i zelimo-bebu kažu da nazovem sredinom siječnja za info  :Wink:

----------


## maca2

Pitanje!
Može li se u BetaPlus plaćati na rate postupak - Amex ili neka druga kreditna kartica? Ili u nekoj drugoj privatnoj klinici?

----------


## Vrci

Koliko znam, privatnici ne daju na rate. Al svejedno pitaj,mozda se sto promijenilo

----------


## Bananka

Da li ima netko iskustvo s privatnim klinikama i biopsijom testisa u mpo postupku?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Zna li netko kad Lucinger dolazi s godisnjeg?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

> Pitanje!
> Može li se u BetaPlus plaćati na rate postupak - Amex ili neka druga kreditna kartica? Ili u nekoj drugoj privatnoj klinici?


Moze karticama na rate mislim
U svakom slucaju moze na master pa placas kako hoces

----------


## fuksija

Imam pitanje u vezi klinike Podobnik
Budući da sam u zadnjem postupku ovulirala prerano i punkcije nije ni bilo vec me sad strah da se ne bi opet nesto slicno ponovilo pa me zanima da li rade punkcije vikendom (pod anestezijom) ako mi tako padne ovulacija..a nekak sam si zbrajala i kakve sam srece tak bi nekak moglo biti..
I drugo, mogu li i gdje sama kupiti stopericu (ovitrelle, brevatcid) i posto? Da mi bude jeftinije..

----------


## Inesz

štoperica se može kupiti na privatni recept u mnogim zagrebačkim ljekarnama. zapravo, ako nazoveš ljekarnu i naručiš štopericu koju trebaš, sigurno će je imati kroz par dana. pitaj svog mpo dr da ti napiše bijeli (privatni recept).

----------


## sushi

štoperice imaš gotovo uvijek na stanju u ljekarni Pablo, Ilica (smijem li ovo pisati?), tako da ne moraš naručivati...samo eventualno provjeriš telefonom. mislim da je isto vrijedilo i za ljekarnu u Zagorskoj.
cijena brevactide 5000 je oko 160kn u Ilici. koliko znam, ovitrelle je skuplji, ali ne znam cijenu.
treba ti privatni, tzv. bijeli recept od tvog mpo-ovca.

za 2 klinike u Zg znam da rade punkcije i subotom i nedjeljom (tj. liječnik kod kojeg smo radi, pa pretpostavljam i ostali)...mislila sam da to vrijedi za sve klinike. najbolje da nazoveš i pitaš svog dr  :Smile:

----------


## micamaca30

Pozdrav svima da se i ja javim ..
I mi smo u postupku za bebicu pikamo se menopurom danas nam je 3 uvz i idemo privatno  :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

micamaca sretno. Gdje ideš u postupak?

----------


## micamaca30

Hvala u polikliniku ivf

----------


## mmmm4

> Hvala u polikliniku ivf


Bok mica maca :Smile: 
Tko te vodi u poliklinici ivf? 
Da li si do sada bila tamo?
Ja sam bila kod njih mod drm?

----------


## micamaca30

Vodi me prof.Šimunić i za prvo dijete smo išli tamo jakooo smo zadovoljni 
Danas sam bila na uvz i sutra moram doci

----------


## mmmm4

> Vodi me prof.Šimunić i za prvo dijete smo išli tamo jakooo smo zadovoljni 
> Danas sam bila na uvz i sutra moram doci


Iz kojeg puta ivf ostala trudna s prvim djetetom?
Koja terapija ti je sada propisana?
Ja sam bila prosle god ali kod onog drugog dr. I jako sam bila zadovoljna sa svime... Ali na zalos nije nam uspjelo... To mi je bio prvi ivf.

----------


## micamaca30

Za prvo dijete sam išla 5 puta i imala sam gonal f + superfakt sprej 
Sada za drugo djete imam menopur i cetrotide i sada sam prvi put za drugu bebu..
Mmmm4 nemoj samo odustajat bori se do kraja  :Wink:

----------


## mmmm4

> Za prvo dijete sam išla 5 puta i imala sam gonal f + superfakt sprej 
> Sada za drugo djete imam menopur i cetrotide i sada sam prvi put za drugu bebu..
> Mmmm4 nemoj samo odustajat bori se do kraja


Neznam koliko ce mi financije dopustiti ...  Ali je stvarno ugodno i lijep osjecaj da se ne osjecas kao na traci i da se pozabave tvojim problema... 
Molim te javljaj se kako stojis u protokolu :Smile: 
Koliko si dobila folikula i jajnih stanica?

----------


## micamaca30

Imam ih 7 svi su po 15 mm
Da financije nas sve muče al stvarno je lijep ugodaj svi se lijepo ponašaju i brinu ...šuter idem na uvz pa ce mi sigurno reci kad ce punkcija za sada sam primila 20 menopura i 2 cetrotida 
Naravno da više javljati puno mi znaci da mogu s nekim podijeliti svoje iskustvo  jer 2006 kada sam išla za prvo dijete bili smo sami skoro pa i ne znajući sta nas ceka

----------


## Bananka

micamaca30, vidim da je kod vas teska neplodnost kod tm. Kojim nacinom dolazite do spermija?
Mi imamo dijagnozu azoo i bili smo do sada u 3postupaka, nazalost neuspjela.

----------


## micamaca30

Da kod supruga u obzir dolazi samo pesa znaci spermije mu punktiraju iz testisa ..bas me zanima kakva ce biti kvaliteta spermija jer za ovaj postupak pije već 2 mj vitamine

----------


## Bananka

I mi smo dobili u postupcima spermije iz punkcije, a u zadnjoj ih nije bilo i sad smo skupili papire za biopsiju i cekamo termin operacije.
Koje vitamine i koliko (kolicinu) pije?

----------


## micamaca30

Kupili smo acetyl L-carnitine + cink pije i sve to jednu na dan 
Stvarno su skupe vjerojatno i  bas me zanima...suprugu su u prvom postupku za prvo dijete punktirali i bili su svi nepokretni spermiji..u trećem i četvrtom postupku su dobiveni punkcijom pokretni spermiji i zamrznuta je bila jedna ampula ..

----------


## mmmm4

> Imam ih 7 svi su po 15 mm
> Da financije nas sve muče al stvarno je lijep ugodaj svi se lijepo ponašaju i brinu ...šuter idem na uvz pa ce mi sigurno reci kad ce punkcija za sada sam primila 20 menopura i 2 cetrotida 
> Naravno da više javljati puno mi znaci da mogu s nekim podijeliti svoje iskustvo  jer 2006 kada sam išla za prvo dijete bili smo sami skoro pa i ne znajući sta nas ceka


Ja sam imala gonale i cetrotida. Imala sam 9 folikula i dobivene 3 js.
Od toga 2 su prezivile stadij blastociste, ali nazalos se nisu primile.
nazaloat nisam imala nista za zamrznut :Sad:

----------


## micamaca30

Eh meni je reko imamo ih 7 i piše mi tako u papiru koji nosim na uvz i da je s moje strane sve odlično..bas se spreman na uvz imam sat vremena vožnje do ZG bas me zanima sta ce rec

----------


## Argente

Slučajno lajkala post  :Smile: 
Ali lajkam da konačno imamo pacijentice IVF poliklinike na temi!
mmmm4, koji je to drugi doktor?

----------


## mmmm4

> Slučajno lajkala post 
> Ali lajkam da konačno imamo pacijentice IVF poliklinike na temi!
> mmmm4, koji je to drugi doktor?


Mislim da je dr maricic.
Simunic je otisao u penziju i sad je stalno u poliklinici, tako mi cure kazu.
Micamaca javljaj nam kako ide protokol!

----------


## micamaca30

Evo bila na uvz kaze dr.da se vidimo i sutra i da smo sad pri samom kraju da imamo prekrasan endometrij i vodece js.e danas se pikam sa 2 menopura i cetrotidom a sutra najvjerojatnije stoperica..hoce dovest js do 18 mm sad su 16 a prate njih 7 znaci ima ih i vise koliko sam skuzila

----------


## maca2

Može info od cura što su u IVF poliklinici kolike su cijene postupaka (IVF, ICSI, prirodni/stimulirani...) ?

----------


## sushi

i još ako može info vodi li vas uz dr.Maričića i dr.Šimunić ili samo jedan od dr.? hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## mikipika32

Folikulometrije rade i dr. Šimunić i dr. Maričić barem je bilo tako ove godine u 6. mjesecu. Sad je doktor Š. u penziji pa možda svatko vodi svoju pacijenticu. Folikulometrije, vađenje krvi, postupak, i ET za ICSI košta 10500 kn a IVF 9500.

----------


## micamaca30

Ja sam pacijentica prof.Šimunića godinama i sada me u ovom postupku on vodi nista se nije promijenilo..

----------


## mmmm4

> Folikulometrije rade i dr. Šimunić i dr. Maričić barem je bilo tako ove godine u 6. mjesecu. Sad je doktor Š. u penziji pa možda svatko vodi svoju pacijenticu. Folikulometrije, vađenje krvi, postupak, i ET za ICSI košta 10500 kn a IVF 9500.


Ispravak Ivf je 8.500 kn.
I ako platis u kesu imas popust :Smile:

----------


## mmmm4

> Ja sam pacijentica prof.Šimunića godinama i sada me u ovom postupku on vodi nista se nije promijenilo..


Kako smo danas? Kakvo je stanje?

----------


## micamaca30

Mmmm4 evo idem iz zg jos danas 2 menopura i cetrotide uzimam sutra stoperica i ponedjeljak punkcija u pola 9..suprug u 7 pesa punkcija spermica

----------


## fuksija

Bok curke! Pozdrav svima! Zelim nam svima uspjeh koji toliko cekamo..
Ja idem kod Podobnika..danas sam bila na dogovoru za postupak..prvi je bio tempirani prirodni i nista..drugi trebala biti inseminacija uz 1 tbl klomifena ali dobili 5js koje su pukle prerano..sad smo se dogovorili za ivf..klomifen 2 tbl dnevno..menopur 6 ampula o cetrotide 3 ampule..narucila sam u ljekarni i nisam uopce bila spremna na cifru. 1900kn! Ajme meni!..moze li mi tko reci nesto vise o tim lijekovima..malo detaljnije..za sto su i da li je komplicirana aplikacija?

----------


## micamaca30

ja sam ukupno primila 24 menopura i 4 cetrotida.Ampula menopura me je dosla 145 kn a cetrotida 295 kn.Ja sam se pikala sama doma u trbuh i u ruku i nije uopce bolilo cetrotide me je svrbio na mjestu uboda i kaze sestra da je to normalno

----------


## sushi

fuksija, menopur je gonadotropin i služi za induciranje razvoja više folikula, odnosno njihovo finalno sazrijevanje nakon indukcije klomifenom, a cetrotide antagonist, koristi se za prevenciju prerane ovulacije. nakon toga ide još i štoperica. sve osim klomifena su pikice.
detaljnije možeš tražiti pod blagi antagonist protokol ili sl...

cijene lijekova su nažalost takve...u punoj stimulaciji bile bi i višestruko veće (nije nikakva utjeha, znam)

želim ti puno sreće ovaj put i da bude dobitni  :Smile: 

i još nešto, iz svega što pišeš izgleda da vi dobivate ekstremno malo informacija od liječnika i/ili ostalih u klinici...zar niste imali neke konzultacije na kojima bi vam liječnik objasnio protokol, čemu služe lijekovi, kako se koriste? jer ovo zvuči jako čudno...da nemate ni osnovne informacije o liječenju i postupku u koji ideš

----------


## mmmm4

Micamaca kako je prosla punkcija?
Koliko dobivenih js?

----------


## micamaca30

Dobro prošla punkcija imamo 5 jajnih stanica i sutra zovem da čujem koliko ih se oplodilo i kad ce biti transfer

----------


## orange80

cure, radi organizacije vremena pitam:
koliko se otprilike folikulometrija radi kod stimulacije za IVF,
odnosno koliko puta ideš kod njih prije punkcije?

----------


## mmmm4

> Dobro prošla punkcija imamo 5 jajnih stanica i sutra zovem da čujem koliko ih se oplodilo i kad ce biti transfer


Drzim fige :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Micamaca i ja držim fige!

Orange80..folikulometrije su ti 3.dc,8.dc,pa onda nekak svaki drugi dan do puncije..otprilike 4 puta..

Sushi, ja vjerujem svom doktoru da zna sto radi i da ne trebam znati sve u detalje..receno mi je da su injekcije i da se daju pod kožu ali da će mi sve pokazati kad bude vrijeme..a ja sam tu pitala jer sam nestrpljiva..zapravo sam više htjela čuti iskustva vezano za te lijekove..doktor mi je objasnio da idemo na ivf, da očekujemo više js i da su ovi lijekovi općenito da js budu ok i da ne puknu prije vremena..

----------


## sushi

aha, pa super onda  :Smile:  sretno!
imaš i dobru temu o samodavanju injekcija tu na forumu...s videima, pa si možeš i to pogledati, meni je pomogla  :Smile:

----------


## micamaca30

Hvala vam cure moje sada  čekam sutra da nazovem i pitam koliko ih se oplodilo.Biolog nam je rekao da spermica ima dosta i na biranje i mislim si cak da ce visak i zamrznut

----------


## micamaca30

Ja zvala biologa i kaže 3 se oplodile i kaze transfer ce biti u cetvrtak

----------


## LaraLana

Drage moje koliko ste vi placale po klinikama smrzlice??

----------


## mmmm4

> Ja zvala biologa i kaže 3 se oplodile i kaze transfer ce biti u cetvrtak


Super!!!! Bravo!!!
Da li ti je bila bolna punkcija?
Gdje si kupovala ljekove?

----------


## micamaca30

Je bolilo me je uf i to samo dok mi je vadio iz desnog jajnika bas jako..ljekove sam kupovala u ZG u ljekarni sveti Kuzma damjan

----------


## amazonka

micamaca, to je bila punkcija bez anestezije?

----------


## micamaca30

Dobila sam ja anesteziju ulovilo me 5 min i ja se u pola punkcije razbistrila najvise me bolilo iz desnog jajnika a ljevi nisam ni osjetila..

----------


## mmmm4

> Dobila sam ja anesteziju ulovilo me 5 min i ja se u pola punkcije razbistrila najvise me bolilo iz desnog jajnika a ljevi nisam ni osjetila..


Daj molim te mozes li nam iz prve ruke reci koliko je dosao ivf? Da li ce mozda poskupiti?

----------


## micamaca30

Ovako mene je ivf došao 10.500 + 3000 punkcija spermica iz testisa nista nije po skupilo tako smo platili i prije 8 godina može se i narate

----------


## mmmm4

> Ovako mene je ivf došao 10.500 + 3000 punkcija spermica iz testisa nista nije po skupilo tako smo platili i prije 8 godina može se i narate


Je si dobila kakv popust ako platis u kesu?

----------


## srecha

Mi kod Lucingera ne plaćamo nista za smrzlice.

----------


## micamaca30

Ne nisam dobila takva je cijena

----------


## fuksija

Micamaca..citam kako imate 3 oplođena i da u cet imate transfer i tak me neka toplina obuzela oko srca kao da se meni samoj to dogada  :Smile:  tako sam uzbudena, jedva cekam da ja dozivim lijepe vijesti...i naravno drago mi je zbog vas..
Ma drago mi je cuti kad bilo tko tu ima lijepe vijesti...joooj...koliko jos treba cekati  :Smile:  
Micamaca, oprosti, nisam skuzila kod koga ides..i kakva je to anestezija da se probudis usred punkcije?? Pa zar je to moguce? Jao. Bojim se da se meni to ne desi..

----------


## amazonka

Za pretpostavit je da micamaca nije bila pod općom anestezijom :Smile:  ili?

----------


## micamaca30

Ja sam dobila samo neku sedacijuda me osamutilo malo heh i ja bila na stolu i mrcala od boli al preživi se nije strasno pogotovo kad se sjetim da cu imat na čuvanju od sutra mrvice...u polikliniku ivf idem fuksija  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Mene je muz tak sad isprepadao da sam ga jedva smirila..cuo je preko nekoga tko je pricao s nekim gonekologom da bjezimo od podobnika pod hitno i da odemo škvorcu..taj doktor veli da se tamo kod podobnika dogadaju uzasne stvari, da bi mogao izgubiti licencu i ne znam sto..ma i ja sam cula tak nes za podobnika..dosta doktora ga ne voli..ali ja ne namjeravam tamo voditi trudnocu niti roditi..idem tamo samo radi dr.alebića..ugl veli mogli bi kod škvorca već sad usred ciklusa??! Da ce nas primiti..da radi na uputnicu..kao prvo usred ciklusa i postupka sigurno necu mijenjati doktora...kao drugo vjerujem mu da zna sto radi..kao trece ni ne znam da li škvorc ima ugovor s hzzoom za 2015.? Njemu je to sad takva drama i sav je nervozan da je i mene unervozio bezveze kad bi bas trebala biti smirena...

----------


## Vrci

Škvorc isto nije neko wow super rješenje za promjenu. I trenutno ne radi postupke na uputnicu preko hzzo-a

Ja sam čula svakakve priče o Podobnik rodilištu (osobno mi rođakinja skoro izgubila bebu na porodu tamo), ali opet mislim da je ovo što pričaš neko preuveličavanje. Ako nema detalja..

----------


## Argente

micamaca30, selila sam ti postove na Nakon transfera http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83286-N...fera-II/page37
ovdje samo informativno o klinici, o tijeku postupka samo na Odbrojavanju i Nakon transfera  :Wink:

----------


## s_iva

> Škvorc isto nije neko wow super rješenje za promjenu. I trenutno ne radi postupke na uputnicu preko hzzo-a


Zašto, imaš neke info o Škvorcu?
I produžen mu je ugovor sa HZZO-om.

----------


## ValaMala

Mi smo bili kod dr. Skvorca preko hzzo-a i odusevljeni smo i njime kao doktorom i covjekom, svim osobljem, prostorom... Nastavila sam pratiti trudnocu kod njega i uvijek sam u soku koliko vremena odvoji za svakog pacijenta. Tamo nikads nisam imala osjecaj da sam na pokretnoj traci ("sljedeci!"). 
Sada imaju nekakve radove, pa zato mislim da nema postupaka 2-3 mjeseca, ali sto se tice ugovora s hzzo-om, koliko znam i dalje ga imaju.

----------


## Vrci

Pa koliko čitam, nemaju baš nešto previše uspjeha. I uopće ne žele s nikakvim podacima ići u javnost, koliko su odradili, kakav je uspjeh. Osobno znam nekoliko parova koji su bili tamo, niti jedna nije zatrudnila. 
Malo se njihovih pacijentica javlja

A to da je doktor super, kao i prostor - ja nekako već takve stvari i očekujem od privatnika  :Laughing:   :Grin:  Znam puno cura koje kod njega idu na preglede, vode trudnoće, kažu da je jako dobar čovjek i liječnik. I naravno da je to drugačiji tretman nego u bolnici.


Baš sam gledala na fejs, dobili su produženje ugovora
Poštovani,
obavještavamo Vas da je Poliklinika Škvorc, Malinska 1, Samobor, dobila PRODULJENJE Ugovora o provođenju specijalističko-dijagnostičke zdravstvene zaštite s Hrvatskim zavodom za zdravstveno osiguranje do 31.03.2015. radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja za slijedeće postupke:
Naziv postupka
IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu – blagi protokol
IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu – standardni protokol
Za narudžbe molimo nazovite brojeve telefona: 01/3385 222 ili 01/3385 220

----------


## ValaMala

Ne znam o statistikama, mogu reci samo ponesto o svojem iskustvu tamo. Dr. nas je pripremao za fet u Postojni, a poslije smo isli na ICSI kod njega (zbog mojih ludih ciklusa i endometrija, stitnjace... potrajalo je par mjeseci) i kroz to vrijeme sam osobno svjedocila pozivima zena koje su javljale pozitivne bete i cak 2 vesela dolaska gdje su im parovi osobno donijeli rezultate. Takoder stalno sam u cekaonici s njihovim ivf trudnicama.

Osim ako netko ima osobno negativno iskustvo ili saznanje o necijoj nekompetenciji, ne vidim razloga zasto omalovazavati dr. nazivajuci ga pastorom. To sto se voli doista posvetiti svakoj pacijentici/paru, ne znaci da je nestrucan. 

I za kraj, opet osobno mogu posvjedociti da je on prvi doktor kod kojega sam imala brz i potpuno bezbolan transfer. Imam velikih problema s transferima inace, zeznut mi je cerviks, cudno zavinut i moji su transferi u svih 7 dosadasnjih postupaka bili vrlo traumaticni, uzasno bolni, dugotrani i poslije sam znala krvariti danima. Dr. je napravio probni transfer, zapisao podatke, odabrao instrumente koji su bili najpogodniji za moj slucaj i tako je pravi transfer prosao u 5 minuta, njezno, bez kapi krvi i potpuno bezbolno.

----------


## ValaMala

Moram dodati i da je dr odgovorno procijenio moju sklonost hiperstimulaciji i dozirao lijekove tako da smo imali optimalan broj stanica, a bez ulaska u HS, cak ni nakon pozitivne bete. S mojom curkom sam zavrsila u bolnici nekoliko dana nakon pozitivne bete s iznimno teskom HS i jajnicima preko 20cm (bez pretjerivanja). Donekle je to doslo u normalu tek nakon mjesec i pol lezanja u bolnici na infuzijama i fragminu. Ovaj put nije bilo ni malog traga tome i to upravo zbog odgovornosti i iskustva doktora i vrlo kvalitetne procjene.

----------


## bubekica

Pastorom?  :Confused:

----------


## sushi

> Pastorom?


valjda "prostor"  :Smile: 
osim ako se pojavio pastor koji se bavi mpo-om

----------


## ValaMala

A hebiga  :Embarassed: 
Procitala sam pastor, okrivit cu trudnicki mozak. Dakle sori za ono o omalovazavanju doktora, zanemarite, ali ostalo o mojem iskustvu stoji.  :Wink:

----------


## fuksija

Imala sam inseminaciju 27.1.(uto)..i tijekom vikenda me bolio donji dio trbuha i jajnici..nisam znala od cega..da li od utrogestana, da li mozda implantacijska bol..sto li..pisala sam giniću..rekao je da je normalno da jajnici malo bole..ali pocelo me boljeti i kod mokrenja pa sam dala urin na analizu..danas mi dokica veli 'jaca upala mokracnih puteva'..zvala ginića, veli- kud bas sad?..i dao mi atb..i sad se ja pitam kako sam to dobila...da li je to inseminacija pogorsala i zasto nisam radila briseve..kakva su vasa iskustva kod privatnika? Znam da po bolnicama ne daju u postupak dok brisevi nisu cisti..
Bojim se i kako ce mi to djelovati na plod ako sam trudna..i mogu li uopće zatrudniti s infekcijom?

----------


## bubekica

Kakve veze vaginalni brisevi za postupak imaju s urinoinfektom?
Mozes zatrudniti s urinoinfektom, cesti su u ranoj trudnoci.

----------


## fuksija

Pa ne znam..mislila sam da ima veze jedno s drugim..sve je to blizu..

----------


## sushi

> zasto nisam radila briseve..kakva su vasa iskustva kod privatnika? Znam da po bolnicama ne daju u postupak dok brisevi nisu cisti..


nama su preduvjet za inseminaciju bili čisti brisevi i hsg - kod privatnika. 
općenito je neodgovorno raditi aih bez hsg-a, prvenstveno zbog cijene postupka, odnosno troškova pacijenata.

----------


## nina977

Bakterije iz cervixa mogu tijekom gin.zahvata dospjet u mokračni sustav...

----------


## Vrci

Betaplus objavila statistiku, tj.prvi dio. Drago mi da i oni objave stopu poroda, a ne samo uspješnost postupaka

http://betaplus.hr/arhiva-vijesti/18...baby-rate.html

----------


## Varnica

Da li je netko išao u Betu plus kod prof. Vlaisavljevića na konzultacije ili postupak?

----------


## Romeo85

Pozdrav cure, za dva dana MM i ja idemo na konzultacije i prvi pregled kod dr.Lučingera..... Nestrpljiva sam i ne mogu dočekati da saznam sve što me zanima...Može li mi netko reći, ako je netko bio nedavno kod njega.??..Radi li on sve ostale pretrage, kao hsg, spolne hormone itd. ili ćemo to morati obaviti negdje drugdje pa njemu samo donijeti nalaze....????

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Pozdrav cure, za dva dana MM i ja idemo na konzultacije i prvi pregled kod dr.Lučingera..... Nestrpljiva sam i ne mogu dočekati da saznam sve što me zanima...Može li mi netko reći, ako je netko bio nedavno kod njega.??..Radi li on sve ostale pretrage, kao hsg, spolne hormone itd. ili ćemo to morati obaviti negdje drugdje pa njemu samo donijeti nalaze....????




Sve obavljate drugdje, osim spermiograma (a i to mozete drugdje na uputnicu).
On ce vam reci sto trebate...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Romeo85

Hvala...  :Smile: 
Mi bi obavljali sve privatno, jer nam se neda cekati na red u bolnici..
Jel mi mozete preporuciti gdje obaviti ostale pretrage?

----------


## Bananka

Romeo85, bude vam dr.rekao i napisao koje pretrage sve trebate vaditi. Ima par priv.labosa u ZG kao npr. Lab.Breyer, Poliklinika Sunce, itd.
Sretno!

----------


## Cakican

Isla sam kod prof. Vlaisavljevica na konsultacije. Divan covjek kao i svi zaposleni u Beti+, samo rijeci pohvale imam za njih.
U cetvrtak sam kod profesora na ultrazvuku i dogovoru za inseminaciju

----------


## polina

Bog cure! Ja sam nova, imam 42 g, nemam djece.Nazalost, dugo sam bila solo i lani sam upoznala muza..tako da smo uskoro pokusali ici na dijete, ali nije islo.isli na pretrage i: meni su hormoni jadni amh2,7. Njemu spermiogram uredan.bila sam kod dr. Kasuma na 2 klomifenska ciklusa, reagirala dobro, ali nista od oplodnje. Rekao je da idemo odmah na ivf.ja postupak placam 15500 kn, rekla mi je sestra.mislila sam ici i privatno kod Lucingera na konzultacije i ev. SVe, sto vi savjetujete? Da ostanem u Petrovoj ili idem privatno? U mojoj familiji ima nekoliko slucajeva kasne trudnoce, eh da sam barem napravila pretrage ranije, al nisam...nisam imala partnera, a sad sam uzasno tuzna jer sam mozda ipak zakasnila za majcinstvo.tek stigla, a vec kuknjava zesca! Pozdrav drage cure.

----------


## amazonka

Polina, dobrodošla na forum. Ako već nisi, odi na konzultacije kod privatnika, i svakako bih kod privatnika na tvom mjestu, na kraju i išla u postupak. Kad već moraš plaćati,plaćaj onda ako ništa drugo bolji tretman i prije svega individualan pristup pacijentu.
Uvjeti u hrvatskim bolnicama nisu bog zna što, dapače, sve su više ispod prosjeka, na žalost.

----------


## Ginger

potpis na amazonku
kad vec placas, onda nema smisla ostajati u Petrovoj
u privatnim klinikama ces sigurno za te novce dobiti bolju skrb

----------


## polina

Hvala Ginger i amazonka.ici cu kod dr.l pa cu vidjeti sto on kaze. U pravu ste, kad placam, barem da me tretiraju najbolje sto se moze.

----------


## Inesz

Polina,
ja bih svakako išla ka privatnim liječnima.

Sretno.

Radi čega ste u Petrovoj išli na postupke sa klomifenom? Zašto nisu dali punu stimulaciju jer si svakako imala pravo na liječenje do napunjene 42. godine.

Ne gubi nadu u roditeljstvo. Ako ne uspijete imati djecu u postupku sa tvojim jajnim stanicama, ima i drugih načina za ostvarivanje roditeljstva  :Smile:  (budući da smo na mpo pdoforumu spomentut ću donaciju jajne stanice)

----------


## polina

Inesz, dr.je tako rekao, pila sam klomifene, nadala sam se da ce lh trakice pokazati tu drugu crticu ali nisu.nije me pratio uzv, samo jednom sam bila 10 dc i rekao je da sam super reagirala,  da pratim ovulaciju, ali nazalost ja je nisam uhvatila i ako je bilo.rekao je da idem na ivf sto prije ali ionako moram placati pa je bolje da idem privatno. Sad u pon krecem na novi posao, ne znam kako cu sve izdrzati, nadam se da hocu.trenutno sam nezaposlena ali kratko, od 1.1. Tako da mi je i to jos na glavi. Muz radi i nekako cemo se stisnuti. Nadam se jos uvijek da cemo uspjeti.o dpniranim js jos nisam razmisljala..

----------


## Romeo85

Hvala... Sve smo danas saznali... Ah ta moja nestrpljivost  :Very Happy:

----------


## tetadoktor

potpisujem iznad rečeno

svakako odi na konzultacije, i to po mogućnosti kod više privatnika pa vidjeti tko će ti bolje "sjesti"

----------


## Mojca

I svakako biraj privatnika koji ima bolji lab i biologa.

----------


## polina

Cure hvala na savjetima, idem u ivf na razgovor pa brzo dalje.

----------


## Zima77

Bok zenice zanima me dali je netko u postupku u ivf centru ,da li je gužva i koliko se čeka mi bi probali još jednom,,,

----------


## perla5

I mene to zanima...
Je da još cicamo i da nema vještice, ali svejedno. Barem da čujemo što kaže naš čarobnjak...

----------


## Romeo85

Mi jos nismo u postupku, ali cemo biti ako ne popravimo spermiogram, nama je dr preporucio ICSI, sokirali smo se, nismo mislili da smo slucaj za taj postupak... 
Za prvi pregled smo cekali 10 dana.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mi smo u postupku trenutno..
Guzva je kao i uvijek, ali brzo to ide  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Romeo85

Bubimitka81 sretno, nek urodi plodom...  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

vidim da su neke neše privatne klinike na svojim web stranicama objavili statistiku vezanu uz mpo postupke.


na donjem linku  je primjer na koji način neovisno tijelo koje prati mpo (HEFA) u Ujedinjenom Kraljevstvu izvještava o uspješnosti mpo postupka u klinikama. 
klinika Assisted Conception Unit, King's College Hospital London, podaci za žene svih godina, postupci sa vlastitim stanicama, svježi transfer.  ova klinika  u Londonu porovodi oko 550 navedenih  postupaka godišnje....

vrlo poučno je, pogledajte  :Smile: 

http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/Close...sCancellations


.... a onda se možemo zapitati gdje su izvještaji o uspješnosti hrvatskih klinika, tj. kako izgledaju oni izvještaji koji su nam dopstupni na webu
 :Sad:

----------


## s_iva

Hmmm statistike..........   :Unsure: 
A tko ti garantira da su to točni podaci? Gdje ih možeš provjeriti?
Ja u te podatke uopće ne vjerujem!

----------


## Inesz

Iva, kojim podacima ne vjeruješ? Onima koje klinike u UK prosljeđuju središnjem regulatorom tijelu za humanu embriologiju i oplodnju (HEFA), ili statistikama koje na svojim web stranicama objavljuju naše privatne klinike?

----------


## s_iva

Ne vjerujem nikakvim statističkim podacima u HR.

----------


## Inesz

Pa, to sam i ja htjela napisati gledajući oskudne podatke o postupcima i njihovoj  uspješnosti na web stranicama naših privatnih klinika.  Prvi dojam takvih nepotpunih podataka je da služe za marketinške svrhe. 
Javne bolnice niti ne objavljuju statistiku na webu.

----------


## s_iva

Inesz, slažem se sa tobom.
Nikada ne bih odabrala kliniku prema njihovim objavljenim podacima, već po tome je li mi je dr "sjeo", prema biologu, iskustvima poznanika i sl.

Samo da nadodam da sam bila u Škvorcu na konzultacijama jer imaju postupke preko HZZO-a (ali ih trenutno ne rade jer imaju nekakve radove u labu, a ugovor je do 31.3. i ne znaju da li će biti produžen). Uglavnom, doktor je pristupačan, konzultacije dosta traju, sve super. Kaže da imaju neku novu mladu biologicu i da je zadovoljan sa njom.
Zna li netko nešto o njoj, koliko je iskisna, rezultati?
Zar ne bi trebao imati 2 biologa?

----------


## LaraLana

Cure pa zar u skvorcu neradi dr. R i njegov embriolog ili sam ja to nesto pobrkala!!???

----------


## amazonka

Radi, ali ne radi preko HZZO-a. Odnosno u laboratoriju kod Škvorca svojim pacijenticama vrši punkcije i transfere.

----------


## Bananka

> Cure pa zar u skvorcu neradi dr. R i njegov embriolog ili sam ja to nesto pobrkala!!???


Dr.Radončić radi u Polikliniki Vili. Konzultacije ima u prostorijama poliklinike Vili, a za postupke koristi prostor poliklinike Škvorc.

----------


## Njuskalica

Posto krecemo  ponovo u postupak takodjer smo se poveselili dr.R u skvorcu ali se razocarali da nije on ukljucen u hzzo postupke. A transfere i punkcije pocinju se tamo obavljat oko 10.03 zbog preuredjenja.

----------


## Bananka

Njuskalica, da li mozda znas da li dr.R za postupke koristi trenutno drugi prosotor?

----------


## amazonka

Koliko ja znam ne. Ako se u međuvremenu nije nešto promijenilo.

----------


## Njuskalica

Konzultacije i folikumetriju obavlja i obavljat ce u viliju.a ostalo u skvorcu.ujutro cu bit kod njega pa cu znat i detalje gdje sta i kako.

----------


## Kadauna

Zna li tko da li kod Škvorca uopće više ima postupke na teret HZZO-a?

----------


## Bananka

Produzen je ugovor s hzzo do 31.03.2015....tako pise na njihovoj internet stranici http://www.poliklinika-skvorc.hr/

----------


## LaraLana

Bila sam par puta kod dr. R i mogu samo reci zaista jedan divan covjek. Da sam svoj postupak mogla obaviti u hr moj izbor bi bio on.
Cini mi se da je tad prestao bio sa radom u Beti a kasnije sam cula ovo za Skvorc al nisam bila ziher pa sam zato pitala jer znam da u Vilija nemoze raditi punkcije.

----------


## frodda

Drago mi je da je poliklinika Škvorc objavila statistiku postupaka preko Hzzo-a za 2014.god.

http://www.poliklinika-skvorc.hr/ind.../najea-pitanja

Ima li netko tko je trenutno u postupku kod Podobnika? Na njihovim stanicama ne mogu pronaći  mpo cjenik

----------


## s_iva

Prema ovim njihovim statistikama bolji uspjeh imaju starije žene. Hm.....   :neznam: 
Blago meni, približavam se najplodnijim godinama!!!!

----------


## Inesz

vidim za polikliniku Š...

postotak trudnoća su računali prema broju transfera a ne prema započetim ciklusima.
svatko od nas može izračunati za koliko će se uspješnost postupka samnjiti ako se postotak trudnoća izračuna po započetom ciklusu. 

nije fer na taj način prikazivanja prividno povećavati postotak uspješnosti jer računa se svaki početi postupak, ne samo onaj u kojem je došlo do tranfera.



a nigdje nema ni napomene da se brojke o uspješnosi moraju uzeti sa rezervom jer se radi o ukupno malom broju odrađenih postupaka u svim dobnim skupinama i da rezultat uspješnosti nije u potpunosti statistički značajan.

evo npr.,  stimuliranih kod žena starijih od 41 godinu bilo je 9, od toga 8 transfera i 4 trudnoće, pa je uspješnost za žene starije od 41 godinu  iznosi prema tim i tako računatim podacima cijeloh *50%*.


cilj liječenja neplodnosti nije ostvarivanje trudnoće, cilj je živorođeno dijete. kad će statistike o koje će prikazati broj kliničkih trudnoća i broj trudnoća koje su završile živorođenom djecom?
u ove statistike kod poliklinike Š. uračunate su čak i bikemijske trudnoće, dakle one koje se nisu mogle dokazati ultrazvučnim pregledom!

kao žena starija od 40 godina, pitaal bih koliko je kliničkih trudnoća/živorođene djece iz postupaka za 2014. godinu kod žena starijih od 41 godinu?



imam samo jedan komentar za sve koji su objavili svoje statistike i one koji nisu: neplodni parovi  nisu budale!

----------


## orange80

Ima li netko svježe informacije hoće li Škvorcu produljiti ugovor i iza 31.3.2015.?

----------


## mimi81

Pozdrav svima, imam pitanje za žene koje idu kod Lučingera, ako mi možete reći otprilike kako sad izgleda postupak kod njega? Gdje se nabavljaju lijekovi i tko daje injekcije npr. štopericu?
Hvala

----------


## polina

Mimi ja jucer bila na prvom pregledu i konzultacijama, ne znam nista.imam 42 g i pokusat cu sve sto dr.kaze.zelim ti sretan ishod!

----------


## s_iva

Mimi, ja ljekove sama kupujem u jednoj ljekarni u kojoj je dr L dogovorio popust, on će te uputiti. U toj istoj sam kupovala i kad je bio u starom prostoru. 
Štopericu mi mm daje, dr će ti objasniti kako, jer ide u mišić. Ostali ljekovi uglavnom u trbuh, tako da to sama.
Pretpostavljam da si i ti sama daješ ljekove, budući da iz potpisa vidim da već imaš iskustva u ivf-u.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Pozdrav svima, imam pitanje za žene koje idu kod Lučingera, ako mi možete reći otprilike kako sad izgleda postupak kod njega? Gdje se nabavljaju lijekovi i tko daje injekcije npr. štopericu?
> 
> Hvala



Lijekove dobijes kod njega, a stopericu si dajes sama.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mimi81

Hvala cure! Lijekove sam si davala sama, potkožno mi nije problem ali ove intramuskularno nisam, uvijek sam išla u bolnicu da mi sestra da.

----------


## Ginger

Ako se dobro sjecam, ja sam i stopericu dobila u trbuh, tj.potkozno   :Confused:

----------


## sushi

moze i u trbuh, makar dio klinika prakticira intramuskularno. 
i ja sam brevactide sama pikala u trbuh, uz savjet dr naravno, iako ju po drzavnima uglavnom daju u guzu.

----------


## Ginger

ok, vec sam mislila da sam nesto zbrkala  :Grin:

----------


## sushi

Đinđa pa i da si zbrkala - dobro si  :lool:

----------


## Bananka

> Mimi, ja ljekove sama kupujem u jednoj ljekarni u kojoj je dr L dogovorio popust, on će te uputiti. U toj istoj sam kupovala i kad je bio u starom prostoru....


Ako nije bed pls napisi u kojoj ljekarni? i ostali zele popust  :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

U trbuh sam se već ispraksirala, to su potkožne, ali ove i.m. u guzu nisam. Jel to teško?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Ako nije bed pls napisi u kojoj ljekarni? i ostali zele popust



Popust je bio kad ti dr L napise recept pa onda s tim dodjes u ljekarnu.
Sad kod njega dobijes sve, oni idu u ljekarnu, a ti dobijes racun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

> Đinđa pa i da si zbrkala - dobro si


Imas praf  :Laughing: 
Ocito nisam puno fulala  :Grin:

----------


## Bananka

> U trbuh sam se već ispraksirala, to su potkožne, ali ove i.m. u guzu nisam. Jel to teško?


Ja sam za stopericu uvijek otisla na hitnu i lijepo zamolila da mi daju štopericu za mpo-postupak i uvijek su mi ju dali u guzu. Kod stoperice je malo deblja igla ali nista strasno  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Da, ovisi i o stoperici
Sad mi je sinulo da mi je jednu stopericu dao i doktor, u trbuh 
Ostale mm

----------


## pak

Ja sam si zadnje dvije stoperice dala sama u guzu. Nakon x postupaka nista vise ne izgleda strasno, osim vadjenja krvi tu i dalje lebdim na granici da mi padne mrak na oci  :Trep trep:

----------


## Ginger

pak, pa kako si uspjela?  :Laughing:

----------


## sushi

> Ja sam si zadnje dvije stoperice dala sama u guzu.


 :Shock:   :Naklon:

----------


## Mojca

Ima tutorial na webu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIaMGQm7QMU
 :Smile:

----------


## pak

> pak, pa kako si uspjela?


Prvi put sam izvisila na hitnoj, nisu mi mogi dati injekciju, nije bilo dr....i tako. Uhvatila me panika vrijeme ide i ja se bocnula :Grin:  Sestra mi pokazala gdje. 
Drugi put nije bilo smisla ici gnjaviti nekoga u 22 sata kada sam vec probila led. Detaljne upute sam dobila od od med.sestre. (vatra  :Shy kiss: , joker broj ako zagusti). Podjelis guzu na 4 kvadrata pa gornji kvadrat na jos 4 i krajnji desni kvadratic je mjesto za bockanje ako sam dobro zapamtila. Ja sam si nacrtala tockicu.  :Wink: . U svakom slucaju obnoviti cu znanje prije ponovog bockanja.
Ovo za trbuh nisam znala.

----------


## mimi81

> Ima tutorial na webu
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIaMGQm7QMU


Hvala za link, proučila sam  :Smile:

----------


## orange80

Ja si isto uvijek sama dajem u guzu,
kao žena na snimci, ali čini mi se malo niže jer mi je rečeno da se
daje u gornji kvadrant stražnjice.

Zapravo mi je teško zamisliti davati si injekciju u trbuh,
mislim, na guzi ipak ima dosta materijala u koji možeš zapiknut  :Smile: 

ima posebna tema: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/30090-s...anje-injekcija

i tamo su cure stavile snimku kako si dati u trbuh

----------


## sushi

hvala na linkovima  :Smile:  valjda je sve stvar navike...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

> Zapravo mi je teško zamisliti davati si injekciju u trbuh,
> mislim, na guzi ipak ima dosta materijala u koji možeš zapiknut


Hehehe, nakon ove duže zime - ja više ne mislim tako za trbuh

----------


## fuksija

Mene je bilo malo strah kako ću si sama dati injekciju u trbuh ali sve je prošlo ok..nije ni boljelo  :Smile:  Muž je bio u noćnoj a bilo mi je bad nekoga zvati tako kasno da mi to napravi pa sam se sama snašla..

----------


## Joss

Način davanja štoperice ovisi o vrsti štoperice , ovitrelle pod kožu a brevactid i choragon intra muskulatrno.Meni je ovitrelelle zakon-sve pripremljeno, nema mućkanja,manje boli.

----------


## bubekica

http://www.betaplus.hr/arhiva-vijest...4-godinu-.html

----------


## frodda

Pohvale BetaPlusu na objavljenoj tablici uspješnosti...

...i ja sam jedan brojček među njima, ali nažalost onaj koji im kvari statistiku  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

> http://www.betaplus.hr/arhiva-vijest...4-godinu-.html



veseli bilo kakva objava rezultata uspješnosti mpo klnika. ali, moram napisati u ovom prikazu uspješnost (uspješnost pretpostavljam da znači pozitivna bhcg) je računata po embriotransferu. nije izražena po započetom ciklusu niti po aspiraciji. u takvom slučaju brojke bi bile značajno niže.

ovo je prikaz rezultata za 2014. godinu i jasno je da nisu mogli dati broj živorođene djece, ali su bar mogli dati broj ostvarenih kliničkih trudnoća i broj trudnoća koje su uredne i dalje napreduju u času objave statistika.



da, tako izgleda uspješnije. tako su brojke puno veće, puno ljepše. 

ali nitko ne ide u mpo da bi ostvario trudnoću već da bi imao dijete.

zato, bilo bi lijepo da naši mpo pacijenti dobiju transparentne prikaze uspješnosti rada klinika, potpune podatke o svim važnim faktorima, i naravno o broju živorođene djece po započetom postupku/apiraciji.

----------


## Krtica

Pozdrav ženske! Ima li tko informaciju kolika je cijena ivf-a u prirodnom ciklusu kod dr. Lučingera. Nadam se da taj prirodnjak kod njega uključuje bar klomifen na kojeg sam jako dobro reagirala. Hvalaaa

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mislim da je oko 4000,00 kn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Krtica

Hvala na informaciji!!!

----------


## Krtica

Možete li mi predložiti u koju privatnu kliniku ići? Voljela bi pokušati da ne čekam red u bolnicama. Jel i privatnici ivf s klomifenom smatraju prirodni ciklus ili ne? U Vinogradskoj mi nisu htjeli raditi uz klomifen i brojsti ga kao prirodnjak.

----------


## LaraLana

> Možete li mi predložiti u koju privatnu kliniku ići? Voljela bi pokušati da ne čekam red u bolnicama. Jel i privatnici ivf s klomifenom smatraju prirodni ciklus ili ne? U Vinogradskoj mi nisu htjeli raditi uz klomifen i brojsti ga kao prirodnjak.


Krtica ako imas mogucnost da odes bar na dva mjesta u privatnu kliniku pa mislim da covjek ipak moze zakljuciti neke stvari i dobiti informacije koje te zanimaju pa na kraju odluciti.
Svi smo mi razliciti pa tako su nam neki doktori vise a neki manje dragi. Na kraju krajeva pacijent bira gdje se osjeca najugodnije i da ce dobiti terapiju kakvu treba.

Za Lucingera si vec vidim pitala..
ima jos Betaplus, poliklinika Vili.....

----------


## Romeo85

> Možete li mi predložiti u koju privatnu kliniku ići? Voljela bi pokušati da ne čekam red u bolnicama. Jel i privatnici ivf s klomifenom smatraju prirodni ciklus ili ne? U Vinogradskoj mi nisu htjeli raditi uz klomifen i brojsti ga kao prirodnjak.


Moja preporuka definitivno dr L.
Ja prezadovoljna... Sretno.

----------


## fuksija

Moja preporuka je dr. Alebić kod Podobnika..ali svatko će tako navesti svog doktora kod kojeg ide..ti moraš malo istražiti i na kraju odlučiti..

----------


## Ginger

Krtica, svatko ce ti navesti svog dr s kojim je zadovoljan
Ja sam sa svojim prezadovoljna i mogu ga preporuciti, ali cu ti reci da odes bar kod dvojice na konzultacije
Vidjet ces koji ce ti bolje "kliknuti"

----------


## Ginger

Pogledaj naravno i cijene, al one su svugdje otprilike jednake
Vidi i sto nude
Recimo, meni je anestezija jako bitna i ne bih isla u kliniku koja ju ne nudi
Nekome je to nebitno
I tako, puno toga je tu u igri, a puno i kosta pa je bolje na pocetku otici kod vise njih

----------


## Kadauna

> Možete li mi predložiti u koju privatnu kliniku ići? Voljela bi pokušati da ne čekam red u bolnicama. Jel i privatnici ivf s klomifenom smatraju prirodni ciklus ili ne? U Vinogradskoj mi nisu htjeli raditi uz klomifen i brojsti ga kao prirodnjak.



privatnici drugačije broje, oni se tako često vode po broju dobivenih jajnih stanica pa tako broje prirodnjak - poluprirodnjak i stimulirani (preko 5 stanica). 

http://www.betaplus.hr/cijene/mpo-cjenik.html
pa tako ako dobiješ 1 j.s. klomifenom Betaplus ti računa npr. kao prirodnjak, ako dobiješ 2 j.s. onda polustimulirani (bez obzira klomifen ili npr. gonal). 

Zašto ti je to tako bitno, zašto ideš s klomifenom kod privatnika? Zašto ne bi išla na stimulaciju?


Fuksija, što Alebića čini tako dobrim MPO liječnikom?
Romeo85, a što Lučingera čini tako dobrim odabirom?

----------


## LaraLana

> Mislim da je oko 4000,00 kn.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bubimitka kad ce beta?????? ili radis testic prije bete???
Koji si dan danas???

----------


## Bubimitka81

Beta je 06.03., danas je 13 dpt, ali mozda sutra izvadim  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LaraLana

> Beta je 06.03., danas je 13 dpt, ali mozda sutra izvadim 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooooo vidis kako sam te namirisala  :Wink:  
Uf dobro si izdrzala da nisi otisla danas....vidim u potpisu za prvu bebu da je bio 13dpt.....
Bit ce to opet lijepa beta  :Wink:  
Drzim fige za sutra  :Kiss:

----------


## BellaSwan

> Pozdrav ženske! Ima li tko informaciju kolika je cijena ivf-a u prirodnom ciklusu kod dr. Lučingera. Nadam se da taj prirodnjak kod njega uključuje bar klomifen na kojeg sam jako dobro reagirala. Hvalaaa


Mislim da sam na cjeniku u ambulanti vidjela da je 4500,00 kn.

----------


## bubicazubica

Ja sam jedna od onih stimuliranih iznad 41.g,s uspješnim transferom i uspješne početne trudnoće do negdje 7-8 tt.,i nisam dogurala do sretno živorođenog djeteta...ali to je već drugi par rukava.
Uglavnom,ja sam zaista i prezadovoljna njihovom klinikom,pristupom,i svime što nudi jedan privatnik(naravno,to mu je i u cilju,zar ne),bez obzira što sam ja htjela iskoristiti postupak preko hzzo-a,pristup je isti i da nisam.
Od samog početnog upita i maila prošlo je-ujutro mail(srijeda),navečer iza 20.h,poziv dr.Škvorca,dogovor za konzultacije za dva dana(petak).
Same konzultacije trajale su sat vremena,dr.je na papiru crtao reproduktivne organe,i objašnjavao-što,kad,kako i zašto.
Kako sam bila u fazi ciklusa kad je trebalo odlučiti,da li ići na jedan prirodni ivf,ili čekati sljedeći stimulirani-odluka,ajmo probat,niš nas ne košta(osim puta,naravno),ali odlučili smo riskirati bez obzira to što je mm taj dan kad je trebala bit po nekim proračunima ovulacija bio odsutan,i pomaknuli smo je za jedan dan,ja sam htjela ići na sve ili ništa-a dr.je rekao,nisam siguran,možda će biti kasno,ali ako vi želite idemo...Naravno dr.je bio u pravu,jedan dan je odigralo veliku ulogu..ali što je tu je,kriva sam ja..nije mi računao taj postupak,uputnica mi je vrijedila za stimulaciju,platila sam samo štopericu(i naravno prvi pregled)
Stimulacija je bila pun pogodak,mogli smo se dogovarati da ne izostajemo s posla radi dolaska na fm,tako da smo za samobor išli u popodnevnim satima,a i inače su mi pregledi padali za vrijeme vikenda,kao i sama punkcija u nedjelju,što je jako pohvalno za njih da rade i vikednom,po dogovoru.
Platila sam anesteziju,1000 kn,jer sam imala 10 fol.,sve je prošlo super,odležala s jednom curom koja je bila na transferu,jedno pola sata,razgovarala s biologicom,mlada je,ali jako draga i mislim da zna svoj posao a zove se Sonja-dan nakon punkcije,zvala sam je sa strahom da vidim koliko se i da li išta oplodilo(imala sam 8 js)...kaže meni ona-imate tulum u labu,sve su se oplodile i lijepo se razvijaju..zvat ću vas sutra,da vidmo kad će transfer.Sutra stanje nepromijenjeno,sve i dalje napreduju,i kaže,imate ih dosta,lijepo se dijele,čekat ćemo 5 dan,i tad će bit tr.,ne trebate ivše zvati.Ali,zvala sam je i htjela znati napredak,tlačila ženu sa sto pitanja,ona bila strpljiva i draga.Na dan tr.razgovarala s nama,o mogućnostima smrzlića(jedan odličan,a za drugi će čekati još jedan dan,jer je u stanju morule),vraćanju dvije odlične bl.od kojih jedna samo što se nije puknula..
Drugi me je dan osobno zvala,i rekla je -dva eskimića.
Kad sam im javila za pozitivnu betu,dr.je bio na god,razgovarala sam s njom,žena samo što nije od sreće plakala sa mnom..
I bez obzira na daljni tijek događanja,bila sam na prvom pregledu kod njih...i javljala im na/nenapredak trudnoće,osobno su me zvali i raspitivali se,i mislim da s moje strane zaslužuju svaku pohvalu..i planiram i daljne postupke,kod njih..prvo slijede smrzlići,a onda ćemo vidjeti.

Uglavnom,to je moje mišljenje za polikliniku Škvorc,ne moraju se svi složiti s njime.

p.s sorry na dugom postu.




> vidim za polikliniku Š...
> 
> postotak trudnoća su računali prema broju transfera a ne prema započetim ciklusima.
> svatko od nas može izračunati za koliko će se uspješnost postupka samnjiti ako se postotak trudnoća izračuna po započetom ciklusu. 
> 
> nije fer na taj način prikazivanja prividno povećavati postotak uspješnosti jer računa se svaki početi postupak, ne samo onaj u kojem je došlo do tranfera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Inesz

Bubicazubica,
hvala na ovom detaljnom opisu postupka.

Ti si imala dobro pogođenu stimulaciju, odličan broj dobivenih js i super rezultat u embrijima. 8 js i 4 blastociste odličan je rezultat, osobito za jednu 41-godišnjakinju. Ovakav rezultat svakako jest i pokazetelj uspješnosti tima subspecijalist humane reprodukcije-embriolog. 

Kad palnirate FET?


Ali kad govirmo o prikazu rezultata uspješnosti, ti rezultati trebaju biti transparentno predočeni, moraju sadržavati sve važne podatke. Tako, između ostalog, mora biti jasno vidljivo koliko je postupaka započeto, koliko je bilo aspiracija, koliko transfera, koliko je transferirano embrija, koliko je bilo kliničkih trudnoća (onih kod kojih je ustanovljena srčana akcija) i koliko živorođene djece.

Niti jedna naša privatna klinika koja se bavi medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom nije dala takav prikaz statistika uspješnosti. Svi su pribjegli porivu da se reklamiraju kroz selektivne i nepotpune prikaze rezultata uspješnosti mpo postupaka. Takav nepotpun i selektivan način prikaza rezultata mpo postupaka nije u skladu sa pravilima struke, niti predstavlja pošten odnos prema pacijetima i budućim pacijentima.

----------


## bubicazubica

Planirani FET je negdje sredinom-krajem 5.mj.-kad mi se tijelo malo oporavi od silnih hormona,pregleda,pretraga..i naravno ako se budem psihički dovoljno dobro i snažno osjećala,da ponovo prolazim kroz sve to.,a s druge strane zašto previše čekati..kads znam da me tamo čekaju moji mali eskimići! I dobar tim!!!

----------


## maca2

Ima netko info hoce li Skvorc produljivati ugovor s HZZO-om nakon 31.3.?

----------


## Njuskalica

Neznaju ni oni zvala sam ih nedavno.

----------


## Tasha1981

Imaju neslužbeni odgovor da će se ugovor produljiti i na 4 mj. Jučer saznala jer sam s postupkom naknap u 3...

----------


## maca2

To mi nista ne znaci, prije 7.mj.ne mogu u stimulirani...ne kuzim zasto takva kratka produljenja, prosle god.su dobili za cijelu godinu odmah sta ne?

----------


## sara79

Pozdrav cure...
Nova sam ovdje pa me zanima dal ima trenutno itko da je u postupku u privatnoj klinici???
Skupljam i trazim iskustva....
Do sada imam jedan neuspjeli postupak..odnosno biokemijsku trudnocu.
Bila sam kod dr. radoncica na pregledu i dosta mi je onako sjeo na prvu...
e sad bi ja cula jos bar jedno misljenje...al gdje otici....
BetaPlus ili Lucinger???

----------


## Cakican

U BetuPlus sam krenula kod prof Vlaisavljevica, odradila 2 inseminacije, cekam Betu 26.03.
Slucajno sam u klinici upoznala divnu dr Romanu Dmitrovic, koja je preljubazna, prijatna i veoma posvecena doktorica. Kod nje sam radila drugu ins, a prvu kod prof Vlaisavljevica.
Ukoliko beta bude negativna ja cu kod dr Romane na postupak u 4 mjesecu.
Od mene sve pohvale za sve zaposlene u Betiplus a preporuka za dr Romanu

----------


## Bananka

> Pozdrav cure...
> Nova sam ovdje pa me zanima dal ima trenutno itko da je u postupku u privatnoj klinici???
> Skupljam i trazim iskustva....
> Do sada imam jedan neuspjeli postupak..odnosno biokemijsku trudnocu.
> Bila sam kod dr. radoncica na pregledu i dosta mi je onako sjeo na prvu...
> e sad bi ja cula jos bar jedno misljenje...al gdje otici....
> BetaPlus ili Lucinger???


Dobro nam dosla sara79,
mi smo kod dr.Radoncica na konzultacijama i meni je sjeo na prvu i cini mi se dobar i zna tocno o cemu prica. Odgovara na e-mail i sms u kratkom roku. Di ste obavili 1.postupak? Koja je vasa dijagnoza?

Sigurno ce se javiti cure koje su bile/idu u beta+ ili dr.L.

----------


## Cakican

U BetuPlus sam krenula kod prof Vlaisavljevica, odradila 2 inseminacije, cekam Betu 26.03.
Slucajno sam u klinici upoznala divnu dr Romanu Dmitrovic, koja je preljubazna, prijatna i veoma posvecena doktorica. Kod nje sam radila drugu ins, a prvu kod prof Vlaisavljevica.
Ukoliko beta bude negativna ja cu kod dr Romane na postupak u 4 mjesecu.
Od mene sve pohvale za sve zaposlene u Betiplus a preporuka za dr Romanu

----------


## sara79

> Dobro nam dosla sara79,
> mi smo kod dr.Radoncica na konzultacijama i meni je sjeo na prvu i cini mi se dobar i zna tocno o cemu prica. Odgovara na e-mail i sms u kratkom roku. Di ste obavili 1.postupak? Koja je vasa dijagnoza?
> 
> Sigurno ce se javiti cure koje su bile/idu u beta+ ili dr.L.


Hvala Bananka 
U petrovoj smo bili na postupku....i od 9 folikula navodno samo 3 js izvukli, 2 se oplodile i te vratili drugi dan.
Neznam ni sama....estradiol dan prije stoperice bio 1400 ng i ocekivali smo 7,8 js i na kraju sok.
Sgram nam je odlican a ja imam povisen FSH, snizen AMH.
Pisala sam na temi za hormone.

Dr.radoncic mi je zbilja odusevio......
Sad mala pauza, skupljanje novaca i najvjerojatnije u 6 ili 7 mj.novi postupak.

----------


## Inesz

sara79

hoćeš li podatke o svom postupku upisati na ovoj temi:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica

----------


## lora21

Drage cure, imam pitanje pa ako koja zna da se javi: ako se ide u postupak AIH na uputnicu kod dr. Škvorca, dali se dobiju i lijekovi kod njih, recimo kao na VV, ili moram sama kupiti?

----------


## Bananka

lora21, pretpostavljam ako ideš na uputnicu da dobiješ tamo lijekove. Ali nasigurnije je da ih nazoveš i pitaš, pa i ovdje javi  :Smile: 
Jel Škovrcu proužen ugovor i za 4.mjesec?

----------


## lora21

Dobili su usmeni odgovor da će im produžiti, ali ne znam točno na koliko mjeseci

----------


## maca2

Pratim, baš me zanima hoće li i koliko produljiti Škvorcu ugovor s HZZO-om...on bi nam bio jedna od sljedećih opcija pošto sam zaključila da državne klinike nikako nisu za nas.
Kada bude netko znao točnu info o ugovoru molim da napiše  :Wink:

----------


## ema 1

Meni isto Skvorc počinje zanimati
Dali se kod njih FM rade samo ujutro ili može popodne i kako rade vikendom punkcije, et ? Ako netko zna ?

----------


## bubekica

Samo da javim da smo mi bili na konzultacijama kod dr. D u betaplusu, punih 45min kod doktorice i jos 15ak kod sestre. Dr je pregledala svaki papir iz moje "knjige", dogovorili smo stimulaciju puregonom uz decortin od 1dc zbog jako visokih androgena. Sto se muske strane tice, probat cemo ulovit uzorak dva s pokretnima pa cemo smrznuti.
U postupak planiramo tek najesen jer bi ljeto voljeli iskoristiti za putovanja. A i treba nam malo duzi odmor  :Smile:

----------


## saan

Bubekice super... Drzim fige da sve bude ok. I da se i vama sreca osmjehne.... Sretno do neba

----------


## bubicazubica

Info od mene koja je prošla stimulaciju kod Škvorca:
-lijekove sam dobivala,kao i štopericu kod njih(tad sam iskoristila i zadnji postupak preko hzzo-a)
-folikulometrije smo obično dogovarali u kasnijim popodnevnim satima(jedna je padala u nedjelju,naručeni ujutro,obavili i otišli u šoping),radi posla(iz ri smo),da ne uzimamo god.ili slobodne dane-to se s dr.može dogovoriti,po tom pitanju stvarno je fer.
-punkcija je padala u nedjelju-znači radi se i po dogovoru vikendom
Ne znam kako sad stvari stoje,jer su preuređivali lab,i tad nisu radili vikendom.

----------


## ema 1

Bubicazubica
Hvala na odgovoru
A kakvi su po pitanju lijekova jel se da s njima razgovorati oko terapije ja bi možda čak kombinirala terapiju po potrebi ako neki lijekovi ne idu preko HZZO doplatila bi vidim da ima dosta protokola pa bi rado probala neke kombinacije na gonale slabo reagiram

----------


## lora21

bubicazubica hvala na odgovoru, samo još da pitam jel ste folikulometriju plačali ili je i ona bila kao i lijekovi, na teret HZZO, preko uputnice za postupak

----------


## Varnica

> Samo da javim da smo mi bili na konzultacijama kod dr. D u betaplusu, punih 45min kod doktorice i jos 15ak kod sestre. Dr je pregledala svaki papir iz moje "knjige", dogovorili smo stimulaciju puregonom uz decortin od 1dc zbog jako visokih androgena. Sto se muske strane tice, probat cemo ulovit uzorak dva s pokretnima pa cemo smrznuti.
> U postupak planiramo tek najesen jer bi ljeto voljeli iskoristiti za putovanja. A i treba nam malo duzi odmor


bubekica, ako želiš, ja ti mogu dati Decortin (20 mg tablete, 50 komada).
Imam, a ne trebam. Javi mi se u pp.

----------


## bubekica

Hvala draga, imam ih i ja  :Smile: 
Al izgleda da ih necu niti trebati jer novi nalazi hormona su totalno drugaciji od mog "klasicnog" stanja - skroz su uredni.

----------


## Varnica

Ok

----------


## Varnica

Ja sam trenutno na dugom protokolu u Beti Plus kod prof. Vlaisavljevića. Trenutno sam na kontracepciji i Decapeptylima, u četvtak idem na prvi UZV pa ću znati daljnji protokol.

----------


## maca2

Varnica-sretno!!! :fige: 
Meni je taj protokol, kod istog dr. bio dobitni - u najmanju ruku ti želim da prođeš isto tako  :Grin: 
I daj mi pliz napiši kako to funkcionira u Betiplus kod Vlaisavljevića-sve me zanima! Čeka li se dugo na postupak kod njega, vodi li on sve (UZV, folikulometrije, punkciju,transfer), negdje sam čula da dovodi i svog biologa iz MB (Borut)-jel' to točno? I naravno, koja je cijena cijele te priče?
Eto sorry što sam te udavila hrpom pitanja  :Wink:  
Vjerujem da ima još cura koje ove zanima!

----------


## pak

> Varnica-sretno!!!
> Meni je taj protokol, kod istog dr. bio dobitni - u najmanju ruku ti želim da prođeš isto tako 
> I daj mi pliz napiši kako to funkcionira u Betiplus kod Vlaisavljevića-sve me zanima! Čeka li se dugo na postupak kod njega, vodi li on sve (UZV, folikulometrije, punkciju,transfer), negdje sam čula da dovodi i svog biologa iz MB (Borut)-jel' to točno? I naravno, koja je cijena cijele te priče?
> Eto sorry što sam te udavila hrpom pitanja  
> Vjerujem da ima još cura koje ove zanima!


Evo me i mene jako sve to zanima.
Pratim.

----------


## Varnica

Prof je ovdje svaka dva mjeseca, mi smo bili na konzultacijama u veljači, krenula sam s kontracepcijom na sljedećem ciklusu, 20ti dan sam krenula s Decapeptylima i čekam UZV ovaj četvrtak.
Nisam dugo čekala na konzultacije, manje od mjesec dana. Trajalo je oko sat vremena, konzultacije i UZV.
Dalje pišem kad ću znati više.

----------


## Cakican

Draga Maca2 i Pak, sljedeci termin za postupke kod prof Vlaisavljevica je u sestom mjesecu, on vodi bas sve (UZV, folikulometrije, punkciju, trensfer) ja sam veoma detaljno sve ispitala profesora i da dovodi svog biologa (Boruta).
Cijene imate na sajtu klinike, cijene koje su istaknute vaze i kada prof Vlaisavljevic vodi postupak.
Ja sam konkretno na prve konsultacije cekala 5 dana, mozda se tako potrefilo da je prof bio u tom terminu u ZG, ali od 02.04. je u klinici, pa pokusajte zakazati termin.

----------


## sara79

> Prof je ovdje svaka dva mjeseca, mi smo bili na konzultacijama u veljači, krenula sam s kontracepcijom na sljedećem ciklusu, 20ti dan sam krenula s Decapeptylima i čekam UZV ovaj četvrtak.
> Nisam dugo čekala na konzultacije, manje od mjesec dana. Trajalo je oko sat vremena, konzultacije i UZV.
> Dalje pišem kad ću znati više.


Varnica sretno  :Smile:  
Ako nije problem da nam napises kakav ti je tocno protokol jer me jako zanima ovaj dugi sa kontracepcijom....razmisljam si da bi i za mene bio dobar....
Kakav ti je AMH i antralni fol.?

----------


## sara79

Ja sam prosli tjedan zvala u betu i rekle mi cure da ce dr. V biti tu 16.04. pa eto tako da znate....konz.i uz 1000 kn.

----------


## maca2

Evo, ja sam zvala BetaPlus i naručila nas kod dr.V 17.4. na konzultacije  :Wink: 
Imaju još jedno mjesto za taj datum pa ako netko misli neka požuri!
Sestra mi je rekla da mogu upasti u postupak već u 6.mj. jer preko ljeta dr.V ne radi (7. i 8. mj.)  :Very Happy:

----------


## Varnica

> Varnica sretno  
> Ako nije problem da nam napises kakav ti je tocno protokol jer me jako zanima ovaj dugi sa kontracepcijom....razmisljam si da bi i za mene bio dobar....
> Kakav ti je AMH i antralni fol.?


Nemam još točni protokol osim ovog što sam napisala jer čekam UZV ovaj četvrtak. Znam da ću koristiti Menopure i Cetrotide.
Nikad nisam vadila AMH jer je moj prijašnji dr smatrao da ne treba.
Ni ovo drugo ne znam.

----------


## sushi

> Ja sam prosli tjedan zvala u betu i rekle mi cure da ce dr. V biti tu 16.04. pa eto tako da znate....konz.i uz 1000 kn.


stvarno (pre)skupo za Hr prilike  :Sad: 
cure sretno! javite kako je bilo na konzultacijama kod dr. V, sve nas zanima...

----------


## maca2

*sara 79*-ja ti mogu napisati svoj dugi protokol koji sam imala kod dr. V u MB (barem okvirno)
-mjesec dana kontracepcijske pilule (ja sam pila logest)
-pred kraj menst.ciklusa (cca 21. dan) sam počela sa decapeptylima
-od 2. dana ciklusa uvode se gonali (ili menopuri,puregoni), ja sam od 8. dana još i cetrotide dobila

----------


## maca2

Slažem se sushi...sjećam se da smo mi u MB konzultacije i UZV (kod istog dr.) platili 50 eura, dodouše kad uračunam i put to je otprilike ta cifra kao i ovdje...
Pitala sam danas kad sam zvala možemo li mi preskočiti te konz. jer smo bivši pacijenti prof.V i ima sve naše podatke od prije-naravno, ne možemo...istina, moglo se svašta promijeniti u tih 5 god. od prošlog postupka (kod mene sve isto, kod mm lošiji spermniogram) ali svejdeno je to puno novca (750 kn konzultacije + 250 kn UZV ako je potreban)...

----------


## sara79

Eto dobro je da sam napisala da sam zvala i da se moze naruciti tko zeli.....bravo maco i hvala za protokol  :Smile:  

Nenormalno je skupo al kad se nema puno izbora..
Kod dr. D je 650 kn

----------


## Varnica

> stvarno (pre)skupo za Hr prilike 
> cure sretno! javite kako je bilo na konzultacijama kod dr. V, sve nas zanima...


Joj je....Sve me strah ostalog...

----------


## sara79

> *sara 79*-ja ti mogu napisati svoj dugi protokol koji sam imala kod dr. V u MB (barem okvirno)
> -mjesec dana kontracepcijske pilule (ja sam pila logest)
> -pred kraj menst.ciklusa (cca 21. dan) sam počela sa decapeptylima
> -od 2. dana ciklusa uvode se gonali (ili menopuri,puregoni), ja sam od 8. dana još i cetrotide dobila


Slicno sam imala u petrovoj u sijecnju.
Dugi al bez kontracepcije.
Al izgleda da kontracepcija cini svoje..ima tu nesto.
Dosta sam citala i skuzila da vani dosta uvode kontracepciju jedan mjesec, pa supresija i stimulacija. Agonist/antagonist protokol.

----------


## Varnica

Kad je imam problema s bolovima kod punkcije, onaj koktel mi nije niš, a tek bez ičega...Brrr... Zato je nažalost Lučinger otpao :/

----------


## sara79

> Joj je....Sve me strah ostalog...


Sretno draga....mislim da si u dobrim rukama i sve mi se cini dobar protokol  :Wink:

----------


## maca2

Pa ako MPO cijene u Betaplus vrijede i za postupak kod dr. V onda je sve jasno...lako je sam sračunati koliko će ta priča koštati, samo me zanima jesu li u toj cijeni i sve folikulometrije koje se odrađuju prije punkcije? Ili se i to naplaćuje još posebno?
Veći je problem predvidjeti koliko će te koštati stimulacija tj. koliko će lijekova (i kojih ) trebati...e to može poprilično varirati.
Ja sam si nekako sračunala cifru od cca 17-20 000 kn sve zajedno (u idealnom slučaju ako bude i blasticista za smrznuti i više od 5 js za oploditi)

----------


## sara79

> Pa ako MPO cijene u Betaplus vrijede i za postupak kod dr. V onda je sve jasno...lako je sam sračunati koliko će ta priča koštati, samo me zanima jesu li u toj cijeni i sve folikulometrije koje se odrađuju prije punkcije? Ili se i to naplaćuje još posebno?
> Veći je problem predvidjeti koliko će te koštati stimulacija tj. koliko će lijekova (i kojih ) trebati...e to može poprilično varirati.
> Ja sam si nekako sračunala cifru od cca 17-20 000 kn sve zajedno (u idealnom slučaju ako bude i blasticista za smrznuti i više od 5 js za oploditi)


E to je dobro pitanje dal vrijede i za dr. V te cijene. Al posto mu je i pregled skuplji vec kod dr. D onda nije vjerovati tim cijenama sto pisu. A znat cemo vise kad budemo na konzultacijama. 
Neznam ni dal priznaju iz drugih laboratorija nalaze ili ce traziti sve nove.

----------


## maca2

Napisano je par postova iznad da vrijede iste cijene  :Wink: 
A meni su sve nalaze iz HR (Petrova/ zarazna) priznali u MB pa ne znam zašto ne bi i sada...u svakom slučaju ako se cijena MPO mijenja kod dr. V, ako će tražiti i nove nalaze ili dodatno naplaćivati folikulometrije još ću dobro razmisliti hoću li ići kod njih ili ću otići kod dr. Lučingera (trenutno mi je kod njega jedini nedostatak to što nema anesteziju kod punkcije, sve ostalo mi se čini o.k.)

----------


## bubekica

Mene nisu trazili nikakve nove nalaze. Imam hormone i sgram s vv.

----------


## sara79

> Mene nisu trazili nikakve nove nalaze. Imam hormone i sgram s vv.


Onda super.

----------


## sara79

Moja prijateljica je u drugom mjesecu bila u postupku u beti kod dr. D i sve skupa je platila oko 32 000 kn. Znaci nije imala niti jednog nalaza kad je dosla na prvi razgovor. Znaci sve je trebala i briseve, markere, hormone, sgram itd. Plus postupak, stimulacija sa Elonvom i par menopura, ima tri blastice na cekanju. Sad joj nije uspjelo pa ce na fet.

----------


## sara79

> Napisano je par postova iznad da vrijede iste cijene 
> A meni su sve nalaze iz HR (Petrova/ zarazna) priznali u MB pa ne znam zašto ne bi i sada...u svakom slučaju ako se cijena MPO mijenja kod dr. V, ako će tražiti i nove nalaze ili dodatno naplaćivati folikulometrije još ću dobro razmisliti hoću li ići kod njih ili ću otići kod dr. Lučingera (trenutno mi je kod njega jedini nedostatak to što nema anesteziju kod punkcije, sve ostalo mi se čini o.k.)


Maribor je maribor a hr je hr.......al evo bubekica je potvrdila da priznaju sto je dobro...al zna se dogodit da neki nece da priznaju.

----------


## bubekica

> Moja prijateljica je u drugom mjesecu bila u postupku u beti kod dr. D i sve skupa je platila oko 32 000 kn. Znaci nije imala niti jednog nalaza kad je dosla na prvi razgovor. Znaci sve je trebala i briseve, markere, hormone, sgram itd. Plus postupak, stimulacija sa Elonvom i par menopura, ima tri blastice na cekanju. Sad joj nije uspjelo pa ce na fet.


Tako je napravila i moja prijateljica - sve privatno. Al nema potrebe, puno toga se moze rijesiti preko hzzo - brisevi, papa, hormoni, markeri, krvna grupa i sgram.

----------


## Varnica

Meni su rekli da sve folikulometrije idu u tu cijenu koja je na webu, a ovisi i o broju stanica. 
Ja sam dala sve nalaze koje imam, ono kaj nisam imala tipa AMH nisam ni radila. 
Za sada sam dala za ljekove: 100 kn kontracepcija i 1000 kn za 21 decapeptyl. Predviđaju još 30-40 Menopura, ne znam za cetrotide ni koja štoperica će ići.

----------


## sara79

> Tako je napravila i moja prijateljica - sve privatno. Al nema potrebe, puno toga se moze rijesiti preko hzzo - brisevi, papa, hormoni, markeri, krvna grupa i sgram.


Da to je ca.3000 kn privatno. Opet se nakupi toga i ostane za platit bar 25 000 kn. Al sto je tu je....tko sebi moze odvojiti mislim da netreba niti sekunde razmisljati.

----------


## maca2

Nažalost nemam novca na "bacanje" - da imam ne bih dvojila i sve bih riješila privatno. Ali i preko HZZO je išlo brzo, u 5 tjedana sam/smo uspjeli povaditi sve potrebne nalaze (hormoni, s-gram, KG, brisevi, papa, zarazne) - išlo bi i brže da nismo vezani danima ciklusa uz hormone i papu  :Wink: . A ovih 3000 kn što bih privatno dala mi je skoro polovica stimulacije.
Baš sam pričam s mm što napraviti za ovaj privatni postupak-odreći se mora i krečenja stana ove godine ili dići neki brzinski kredit na godinu dana i tako to riješiti...
A baš sam se nadala da ću izbjeći taj "privatluk" ovaj put i riješiti sve preko HZZO-ali nakon ovog postupka u Petrovoj ne pada mi više na pamet.

----------


## sara79

> Nažalost nemam novca na "bacanje" - da imam ne bih dvojila i sve bih riješila privatno. Ali i preko HZZO je išlo brzo, u 5 tjedana sam/smo uspjeli povaditi sve potrebne nalaze (hormoni, s-gram, KG, brisevi, papa, zarazne) - išlo bi i brže da nismo vezani danima ciklusa uz hormone i papu . A ovih 3000 kn što bih privatno dala mi je skoro polovica stimulacije.
> Baš sam pričam s mm što napraviti za ovaj privatni postupak-odreći se mora i krečenja stana ove godine ili dići neki brzinski kredit na godinu dana i tako to riješiti...
> A baš sam se nadala da ću izbjeći taj "privatluk" ovaj put i riješiti sve preko HZZO-ali nakon ovog postupka u Petrovoj ne pada mi više na pamet.


Maco i onaj tko ima novaca netreba ga bacati i bahatiti se s njim.
Mi smo odlucili ne ici na more a nesto cemo od lijekova provuci na karticu...ne sve al nesto da. Nemam ja ni volje ni vremena gubiti vrijeme na bolnice i njihova eksperimentiranja.

----------


## bubekica

Ja sam racunala da bi nas s lijekovima trebalo ispasti oko 17-18kkn... Naravno, sve ovisi koliku dozu primas i cega, al mislim da je 25kkn ipak malo previse.
Samo markeri privatno kostaju 2500kn, tako da mislim da je tvoja prijateljica potrosila vise od 3000kn za ovo sto sam nabrojala.

Ovu moju je postupak s lijekovima izasao cca 20000kn, a primala je veliku dozu lijekova - 4 ampule dnevno, imala blastice i smrzlice. I najvaznije - ostala trudna iz prve  :Smile:

----------


## pak

Veliki su to novci i steta je ne iskoristiti i smanjiti troskove kada imamo pravo odraditi neke osnovne pretrage preko hzzo-a.
Mozda se u buducnosti neka od nasih klinika sjeti i omoguci pacijentima placanje na rate npr. ovako nesto

http://www.ivi-fertility.com/en/patients/financing/

----------


## sara79

> Ja sam racunala da bi nas s lijekovima trebalo ispasti oko 17-18kkn... Naravno, sve ovisi koliku dozu primas i cega, al mislim da je 25kkn ipak malo previse.
> Samo markeri privatno kostaju 2500kn, tako da mislim da je tvoja prijateljica potrosila vise od 3000kn za ovo sto sam nabrojala.
> 
> Ovu moju je postupak s lijekovima izasao cca 20000kn, a primala je veliku dozu lijekova - 4 ampule dnevno, imala blastice i smrzlice. I najvaznije - ostala trudna iz prve


Ma to sam ca napisala....znam da je skuplje kad se racuna za oboje....toliko je ona za sebe platila. Al markeri nisu toliko bubekice. U steli su radili i cini mi se da su markeri i krvna grupa oko 1450 kn. 2500 nije sigurno.

----------


## bubekica

Super ako je povoljnije. Meni je tako rekla moja prijateljica, ali mozda je ona skuplje prosla, znam da je antitalent za trazenje jeftinije opcije.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Jooooj smanjite si troškove ako možete i ako vam lova treba-ako ne, onda raspaliti sve kod njih. Moja rođaka je sve odrađivala u Betaplusu, nije još krenula na IVF jer non stop neka bakterija-ali kaže da joj tamo briseve smrdali 2x, jednom kontaminirano, drugi put ne znam točno no ...na kraju je popiz.i otišla soc. i sve obavila gratis. A love imaju na bacanje...iz ZG je...meni su ovo ogromni novci što spominjete..

----------


## sara79

> Jooooj smanjite si troškove ako možete i ako vam lova treba-ako ne, onda raspaliti sve kod njih. Moja rođaka je sve odrađivala u Betaplusu, nije još krenula na IVF jer non stop neka bakterija-ali kaže da joj tamo briseve smrdali 2x, jednom kontaminirano, drugi put ne znam točno no ...na kraju je popiz.i otišla soc. i sve obavila gratis. A love imaju na bacanje...iz ZG je...meni su ovo ogromni novci što spominjete..


Troskovi su da se onesvjestis.
Kad ti je beta draga??? Jel piskis testic prije??  :Wink:

----------


## maca2

Jesu veliki su, ali opet kad gledam na što ljudi troše novce i dižu kredite ovo mi se čini sasvim opravdan razlog (naravno, tko može).
Mi smo u postupku u MB potrošili oko 3000 eura na sve skupa (uključen i put/benzin), ali to su mali novci kada znamo da smo dobili dijete  :Wink: 
Naravno, priča je puno teža ako željeni rezultati izostane, pa trebaš ići još koji put...e to je već ozbiljna svota novca  :Sad: 
Kažem, nadali smo se ovaj put to izbjeći ali ništa od toga...moramo još pregruntati čega ćemo se odreći (žao mi je zbog djeteta da ne idemo na more) ali nekako ćemo još za jedan postupak pregurati!

----------


## sara79

> Super ako je povoljnije. Meni je tako rekla moja prijateljica, ali mozda je ona skuplje prosla, znam da je antitalent za trazenje jeftinije opcije.


Da vjerojatno ovisi od laboratorija. Neki su skuplji neki jeftiniji.
Al nije ni bitno. Tko voli i moze nek izvoli.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Sutra možda test, četvrtak beta  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Ja sam prosli tjedan zvala u betu i rekle mi cure da ce dr. V biti tu 16.04. pa eto tako da znate....konz.i uz 1000 kn.


Uhh  :Sad: 

1000 kn za konzultacije i ultrazvuk?!

Mi smo konzultaije i ultrazvuk kod prof. V. u privatnoj ordinaciji u Mariboru prije tri godine platili 50 eura. Do Maribora i nazad je 3 sata vožnje, plus 50 eura troška za put... Sve skupa 100 eura, eto 250 kn jeftinije nego u Zagrebu. Visoka cijena zaista.

Čini mi se kao  fina metoda guljenja mpo pacijenata. Ljudi koje ne mogu imati djecu vrlo su osjetljiva grupa, platit će u nadi da će dobiti bolje uvjete, platiit će svoju nadu u imanje djeteta, dati sve kako bi imali djecu...

... ali 1000 kn za utrazvučni pregled žene i konzultacije za nešto što se u MB donedavno plaćalo oko 380 kn... to mi se čini zbilja nefer način zarađivanja...

----------


## sara79

> Sutra možda test, četvrtak beta


Drzim fige da ugledas plusic  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Uhh 
> 
> 1000 kn za konzultacije i ultrazvuk?!
> 
> Mi smo konzultaije i ultrazvuk kod prof. V. u privatnoj ordinaciji u Mariboru prije tri godine platili 50 eura. Do Maribora i nazad je 3 sata vožnje, plus 50 eura troška za put... Sve skupa 100 eura, eto 250 kn jeftinije nego u Zagrebu. Visoka cijena zaista.
> 
> Čini mi se kao  fina metoda guljenja mpo pacijenata. Ljudi koje ne mogu imati djecu vrlo su osjetljiva grupa, platit će u nadi da će dobiti bolje uvjete, platiit će svoju nadu u imanje djeteta, dati sve kako bi imali djecu...
> 
> ... ali 1000 kn za utrazvučni pregled žene i konzultacije za nešto što se u MB donedavno plaćalo oko 380 kn... to mi se čini zbilja nefer način zarađivanja...


Da je visoka cijena je. Visoka je i kod dr. D od 650 kn. I to mi je puno. Trebaju ga platit pa deru po pacijentima, a da cemo dobit bolje uvjete hocemo. Al izmjenit nista nemozemo.

----------


## Inesz

Je li zbilja u BetaPlus dolazi i embriolog Borut Kovačič?

----------


## sushi

> Da je visoka cijena je. Visoka je i kod dr. D od 650 kn. I to mi je puno. Trebaju ga platit pa deru po pacijentima, a da cemo dobit bolje uvjete hocemo. Al izmjenit nista nemozemo.


bolje uvjete od čega? i što su uvjeti?  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> bolje uvjete od čega? i što su uvjeti?


Bolje uvjete cu imati svakako vec sam u petrovoj imala.

----------


## miuta821

> Sutra možda test, četvrtak beta


Pa zelim ti isto sto i meni i svima sto cekaju betu. :Wink:

----------


## sara79

> Pa zelim ti isto sto i meni i svima sto cekaju betu.


miuta jel to imas plus???

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma to Miuta zeli meni ako sam dobro shvatila...

----------


## miuta821

> miuta jel to imas plus???


Ne draga jos nisam vadila nego mislim na zelije:D

----------


## miuta821

> Ma to Miuta zeli meni ako sam dobro shvatila...


Da tako je draga zelim ti velkiiiii plussss

----------


## maca2

> Je li zbilja u BetaPlus dolazi i embriolog Borut Kovačič?


Ja sam već s dvije razl.strane tako čula, iako nisam danas to pitala u klinici kad sam zvala...ali ako je to mi je dodatni poticaj/plus da odem tamo  :Wink: 
Mislim da se u konačnici ne razlikuje tako puno cijena kod dr. V ili kojeg drugog dr. u Betaplus-razlika je samo u tih 350 kn za 1.konzultacije/UZV.
A i dr. L je tu negdje s cijenama +/- 1500-2000 kn, a nema anesteziju  :Sad:

----------


## Cakican

Da, tako mi je rekao dr V, a potvrdila i Dr Romana. Dr Vlaisavljevic samo i iskljucivo radi sa svojim ebriologom, tj Borutom.

----------


## maca2

Hvala Cakican-vrlo zanimljiva info  :Wink:

----------


## maca2

Poliklinici Škvorc su produljili ugovor s HZZO-om do 31.6.2015. , pa eto ako nekog zanima  :Wink: 
Mi ćemo i tamo na konzultacije pa vidjeti što će nam reći...imam pravo još na 3 stimulirana i 2 prirodnjaka preko HZZO-a, a pošto sam rekla da u državne klinike više ne idem ovo mi se čini kao zanimljiva alternativa!

----------


## Varnica

Bila sam u četvrtak u Beti + na uzv. Imam nešto sitno antralaca, pa je prof odlučio pojačati dozu Menopura na 4 ampule dnevno, startam u utorak. Bez Cetrotida i s Decapeptylom do kraja. Prva folikulometrija 14.4.
Prestala s kontracepcijom u četvrtak.

----------


## tanatana

maca2  kako to misliš dva prirodnjaka preko hzzo?
ja mislim da prirodnjaka preko hzzo možeš imati koliko god... ili sam u krivu?

----------


## eryngium

> maca2  kako to misliš dva prirodnjaka preko hzzo?
> ja mislim da prirodnjaka preko hzzo možeš imati koliko god... ili sam u krivu?


Ne, ne možeš. HZZO plaća 6 postupaka IVF-a od čega 2 MORAJU biti u prirodnom ciklusu, dakle bez ikakve stimulacije (osim možda klomifena-on se ne računa) i 4 idu s konkretnom stimulacijom.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

U krivu si...samo 2 prirodnjaka..

----------


## tanatana

Hvala cure, izgleda da sam ja to zaključila iz nekih starijih postova.
Ovo me sad nije baš razveselilo s obzirom da ću baš morati ići u prirodne postupke zbog lošeg odgovora na stimulaciju.

----------


## Bananka

Tanatana, od ukupno 6 postupaka koje imas preko hzzo mozes max. 4xstimulirani i min. 2xprirodni. Ali mislim da mozes i sve 6x na prirodni i da stim.uopce ne koristis.
Ako si npr.imala vec 1xstim. i 1xprirodni, onda mozes na jos 4xprirodna (ako ne reagiras dobro na stim.,kako si napisala).

----------


## tanatana

Hvala Bananka na odgovoru.
Da, ne reagiram dobro, u stimulaciji Gonalima bile su samo dvije folikule koje su aspirirane, ali nije bilo jajne stanice.
Tako da razmišljam sad ići na prirodnjake da se ne mučim inekcijama (vjerojatno privatno).
I da ove stimulirane iskoristim u nekim protokolima za low respondere tipa ovog:

http://www.rbmojournal.com/article/S...485-4/fulltext

Pronašla sam na internetu prezentaciju od dr. B sa Hrvatskog kongresa o reprodukcijskom zdravlju, kontracepciji i IVF-u; Šibenik; 17.05.2014 u kojoj spominje isti/sličan protokol za low respondere pa me zanima da li je koja od vas odradila ovakav protokol i koja su iskustva.

evo protokola iz prezentacije:
aGnRH uvijek umjesto HCG-a
Odlaganje svih ET (kriopohrana svih zametaka i FET u slijedećem prirodnom ciklusu)
Dvostruka stimulacija za “low respondere” letrazol+klomifen+gonadotropini+aGnRH
DHEA u predikciji ishoda prve stimulacije
2.-4. dan letrazol 2,5 mg/dan
potom 150 IU HMG svaki drugi dan
Od 2. dana kontinuirano klomifen 25 mg/dan svaki dan do aGnRH
/kriopohrana svih zametaka/ 
Od 2-3 dana nakon punkcije letrazol 2,5 mg/dan sve dok folikuli nisu 14 mm + HMG 225 IU kontinuirano do davanja aGnRH

Možda bih trebala postavti ovo pitanje na drugoj temi, ili otvoriti svoju, ne znam...

----------


## LaraLana

> Bila sam u četvrtak u Beti + na uzv. Imam nešto sitno antralaca, pa je prof odlučio pojačati dozu Menopura na 4 ampule dnevno, startam u utorak. Bez Cetrotida i s Decapeptylom do kraja. Prva folikulometrija 14.4.
> Prestala s kontracepcijom u četvrtak.


Varnica sretno i javi nam kako ide. Ti si kod dr. V ako se dobro skuzila. Ja sam imala sve isto sto i ti al sa gonalima jos. agonist/antagonist protokol.
Sretno

----------


## sushi

> Da, ne reagiram dobro, u stimulaciji Gonalima bile su samo dvije folikule koje su aspirirane, ali nije bilo jajne stanice.
> Tako da razmišljam sad ići na prirodnjake da se ne mučim inekcijama (vjerojatno privatno).
> I da ove stimulirane iskoristim u nekim protokolima za low respondere tipa ovog:
> 
> http://www.rbmojournal.com/article/S...485-4/fulltext
> 
> Možda bih trebala postavti ovo pitanje na drugoj temi, ili otvoriti svoju, ne znam...


tanatana, o protokolima za low respondere je najbolje na "nizak amh, visok fsh...", vidjela sam da si već našla  :Smile: 
vjerojatnije je da će te savjetovati da ideš s mini stimulacijama nego prirodnjacima...imaš puno informacija na toj temi

gdje si se liječila? u koju pvt kliniku misliš ići? 
("nije bilo jajne stanice" znači obično krivi timing štoperice ili punkcije...)

----------


## sara79

> tanatana, o protokolima za low respondere je najbolje na "nizak amh, visok fsh...", vidjela sam da si već našla 
> vjerojatnije je da će te savjetovati da ideš s mini stimulacijama nego prirodnjacima...imaš puno informacija na toj temi
> 
> gdje si se liječila? u koju pvt kliniku misliš ići? 
> ("nije bilo jajne stanice" znači obično krivi timing štoperice ili punkcije...)


Potpisujem sushi.
Ma kakvi prazni folikuli i folikuli bez js. To im je samo izgovor.

----------


## tanatana

sushi,
trenutno sam na Sv. Duh, a nakon što ispucam prirodnjke tamo, razmišljam da idem u betaplus

----------


## frodda

Molim info... gdje sad radi dr. Radončić? u viliju ili kod škvorca?...i gdje obavlja konzultacije, postupke?

----------


## Bananka

Frodda, dr.Radoncic radi u Polikliniki Vili na Ilici i tamo obavlja konzultacije i folikulometrije, a za postupak koristi samo prostorije od Polikliniki Skvorc u Samoboru.

----------


## frodda

> Frodda, dr.Radoncic radi u Polikliniki Vili na Ilici i tamo obavlja konzultacije i folikulometrije, a za postupak koristi samo prostorije od Polikliniki Skvorc u Samoboru.


Hvala na odgovoru, jel znaš možda da li radi na ugovor sa Hzzo ili isključivo privatno?

----------


## eryngium

Koliko znam, isključivo privatno.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bananka

Frodda, kao sto je eryngium napisala dr.R.radi iskljucivo privatno.
U Poliklinici Skvorc kod dr.Skvorca mozes ici preko hzzo-a.

----------


## frodda

Hvala na odgovoru, tako sam i pretpostavila.  :grouphug:

----------


## Bananka

Nema ma cemu, tu smo da si pomognemo!
Da li vec znas gdje i kada ces u postupak?

----------


## frodda

iskreno ne znam, u velikim sam dilemama...skupljam novce za Prag, a u međuvremenu bi možda odradila još jedan postupak ovdje...

...spremam se za 8. ivf  :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

Joj, zao mi je da si toliko postupaka prosla! Koja je vasa dijagnoza, ako smijem pitati i ako zelis ovdje napisati?
Mozda da odes na konzult.kod dr.Skvorc preko hzzo, citala sam samo dobro o njemu. Nazovi ih i pitaj. Za nas su oni 'otpali' jer kad sam ih lani zvala za nas 'slucaj' (azoo) rekli su mi sestre na tel.da ne rade punkcije kod muskih.

----------


## frodda

dijagnoza je idiopatska neplodnost, kao sve je ok ali trudnoće nema...zapravo imala sam dvije biokemijske i to obje iz ivf potupaka

muž i ja smo prošli sve pretrage i sve je u najboljem redu, ali do spontane trudnoće ne dolazi...

----------


## sushi

> dijagnoza je idiopatska neplodnost, kao sve je ok ali trudnoće nema...zapravo imala sam dvije biokemijske i to obje iz ivf potupaka
> 
> muž i ja smo prošli sve pretrage i sve je u najboljem redu, ali do spontane trudnoće ne dolazi...


i dvije biokemijske bi trebale značiti nešto...možda će vam zaista dobro doći drugo mišljenje, možda i koji dodatni nalazi. žao mi je zbog tolikog broja postupaka frodda...

ne zamjeri što pitam, u Prag ste mislili na donaciju ili?

sretno dalje  :Kiss:

----------


## frodda

mislim da kod mene problem leži u implantaciji nakon transfera...ili nekom još neotkrivenom faktoru

dosad smo u postupcima dobivali zrele oocite i uglavnom smo došli do faze blastociste...

amh mi je ok tako da još ne razmišljamo o donaciji...  :Kiss: 

u Prag bi išli zbog boljih metoda i laboratorijskih uvjeta  :neznam:

----------


## Kadauna

> mislim da kod mene problem leži u implantaciji nakon transfera...ili nekom još neotkrivenom faktoru
> 
> dosad smo u postupcima dobivali zrele oocite i uglavnom smo došli do faze blastociste...
> 
> amh mi je ok tako da još ne razmišljamo o donaciji... 
> 
> *u Prag bi išli zbog boljih metoda i laboratorijskih uvjeta*



ovo me baš zanima, kojih boljih metoda i lab. uvjeta? SRETNO u svakom slučaju i slažem se sa sushi, biokemijske znače već mnogo iako vjerujem da ti to nije neka utjeha. Kakvu si terapiju već primala do sada i kakav je bio response? koliko j.s. i koliko embrija? daj se upisujte u ovu statistiku - please!
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...mrzlica/page10

----------


## mikipika32

Kadauna koliko znam imaju metode koje se ne pružaju u HR državnim klinikama poput LAZT, ASET, EmbryoGen, PICSI, MACS, PGD/PGS, video monitoring razvoja embrija. Sve je objašnjeno na njihovoj web stanici.

----------


## LaraLana

Za EmbryoGen mogu napisati da sam pitala embriologa u Sistini (Skoplje) i rekao mi je da ne koriste jer su misljenja da nepomaze.

----------


## Bananka

Cure, koje ste bile kod dr.R.u postupku trebam informacije.
Di ste vadile krv za hormone, dolje u Breyeru?
Koliko ste placale?
Da li se radi punkcija i ET ujutro,popodne ili navecer? Da li dr.R.daje nakon ET aspirin ili sl.?

----------


## Njuskalica

Dr.R ne preporuca Breyer,predlozio mi Synlab ili Sunce.
O cjenama vidi na int.stranicama lab.
ET smo radilo uvjek navecer oko 21h,i daje aspirin do odedjenog tjedna trudnoce.

----------


## sara79

Ja sam ovaj tjedan u beti kod prof.V
Javim vam kako je proslo i sto nam predlaze.

----------


## suncokret19

sara79 javljaj iskustva!!   :Smile:

----------


## Njuskalica

Od sutra sam pikalica kod dr.R u viliu.kasnila nam m tjedan dana.

----------


## sara79

> sara79 javljaj iskustva!!


Naravno, javim sve detalje  :Wink:

----------


## sara79

> Od sutra sam pikalica kod dr.R u viliu.kasnila nam m tjedan dana.


Sretno  :Kiss:  
Kakav si protokol dobila??

----------


## kolacic

cao svima ja sam nova ovde ...ovako ja i muz imamo problema da zacnemo bebu u maju ce dve godine otkad se trudimo prirodnim putem jer stvarno to zelimo..on je isao na preglede razne i ustanovljeno mu je daima sve zenske hromozome 46 XXX sad ..doktor nas je uputio na jos jedan test iduce sedmice da se vidi imal li ijedan muski hormon makar bio slab ali da ima onda bi mogli potpomognutom oplodnjom postici da imamo bebu ja se nadam da ce biti dobri rezultati ..sta vi kazete o tome jeli se iko susreo sa ovim kao ja? :Shock:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bananka

> Od sutra sam pikalica kod dr.R u viliu.kasnila nam m tjedan dana.


Hvala Njuskalica za odgovor na moje pitanje.
Sretno! I mene zanima protokol  :Smile: 
Ja cu ici sa sljedecom m, ako bude sve ok, u postupak s puregonom.

----------


## Njuskalica

5 dana po 100IU puregona
6 dan uzv
6 dan dodajemo orgulutran u kombinaciji sa puregonom
U proslom postupku koji je bio dobitan imali drugaciji protokol pa smo malo na iglama ali vjerujemo mu pa cemo vidjet.

----------


## Bananka

> cao svima ja sam nova ovde ...ovako ja i muz imamo problema da zacnemo bebu u maju ce dve godine otkad se trudimo prirodnim putem jer stvarno to zelimo..on je isao na preglede razne i ustanovljeno mu je daima sve zenske hromozome 46 XXX sad ..doktor nas je uputio na jos jedan test iduce sedmice da se vidi imal li ijedan muski hormon makar bio slab ali da ima onda bi mogli potpomognutom oplodnjom postici da imamo bebu ja se nadam da ce biti dobri rezultati ..sta vi kazete o tome jeli se iko susreo sa ovim kao ja?


Kolacic, nemam iskustva, ali sigurno ces na ovom forumu naci nekog sa istim ili slicnim iskustvom. Vidim da si vec i na drugoj temi pisala. Drzim fige da se nađu muski hormoni!!

----------


## tetadoktor

Njuskalica, dođoh ti samo zavibrati za uspješan postupak!!!

sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

> cao svima ja sam nova ovde ...ovako ja i muz imamo problema da zacnemo bebu u maju ce dve godine otkad se trudimo prirodnim putem jer stvarno to zelimo..on je isao na preglede razne i ustanovljeno mu je daima sve zenske hromozome 46 XXX sad ..doktor nas je uputio na jos jedan test iduce sedmice da se vidi imal li ijedan muski hormon makar bio slab ali da ima onda bi mogli potpomognutom oplodnjom postici da imamo bebu ja se nadam da ce biti dobri rezultati ..sta vi kazete o tome jeli se iko susreo sa ovim kao ja?


kolačić,
dobro došla na forum.
tvoj muž vjerojatno ima Klinefelterov sindrom, kromomski poremećaj spolnih kromosoma kada sukod muške osobe  umjesto jednog X kromosoma prisutnona dva X kromosoma, tako da tvoj muž ima kromosomsku sliku 47, YXX. Kod muškaraca sa ovim poremećajem smanjeno je lučenje testosterona, testisi su slabo razvijeni (postoje i druge morfološke karakteristike), i vrlo često nema proizvodnje spermija, ili je ta proizvodnja vrlo oskudna.

Znači, tvoj muž nema rti X kromosoma kako si gore napisala (46, XXX), jer takve poremećaje imaju osobe ženskog spola.

Jeste li radili hormonske pretrage? Ima li spermija u ejakulatu? Ako nema u ejakulatu, da li ste tražili spermije u tkivu testisa?

Ako se kod tvog muža može naći spermija bilo u ejakulatu, bilo u tkivu testisa, onda kroz  izvantjesne oplodnje metodom ICSI imate šansu za ostvarivanje biološkog roditeljstva.

Ako nema spermija, parovima gdje muškarac ima Klinefelterov sindrom za ostvarivanje roditeljstva savjetuje se oplodnja doniranim muškim spolnim stanicama ili posvojenje.

Sretno!

----------


## Inesz

Cure, Tjedan borbe protiv neplodnosti je preda nama:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87751-T...28#post2759128

Pridružite nam se u subotu 25. 4. u 11 sati na Trgu bana Josipa Jelačića na 4. šetnji "Zajedno za plodnost"!
Bit će lijepo kao i svake godine! 

Pozivam vas da promijenimo avatare u avatar Tjedna borbe protiv neplodnosti koji je dostupan u glaeriji foruma pod Avatar/uredi avatar
http://forum.roda.hr/profile.php?do=editavatar

----------


## sara79

Cure moje evo ja bila danas u beti kod prof. Vlaisavljevica

Joj neznam od kud bi krenula.
Predlozio je jedan mjesec kontracepciju, od 21 dc decapeptyl i od 3dc da krenemo sa 375 iu gonala. Kaze tri dana sigurno 375 iu pa bi isao 6 dc prvi uz i onda bi vjerojatno malo njih smanjio i uveo menopure. Cetrotide bi isto dodao al kaze to ce kasnije odluciti kad vidi koliki su folikuli.

Pa ovakav sam slican protokol imala u petrovoj samo bez kontracepcije. Zapravo menopur nisam u petrovoj imala vec samo gonale.
Pitala sam ga za Elonvu i misljenja je da to bas nebi islo i da cu vjerojatno slabo reagirati. Kad sam mu rekla da sam imala slican protokol i da od 10 lijepih folikula dobila 3 js nije imao bas uvjerljiv odgovor na to. I zato sam jos rekla da sam misljenja ako cu slabo reagirati na Elonvu i dobit dvije tri js nista drukcije nisam imala ni sa hrpom gonala i da sam vise za Elonvu.
Nismo se bas nasli i mislim da necemo tamo ici i iz tog razloga sto je pokusao da opet radimo sve nalaze kod njih na sto mi nismo pristali. Rekla sam da ne dolazi u obzir jer smo sve nalaze radili privatno u 12 mjesecu i da ako bas nesto treba mozemo sgram ponovit, drugo ne. 

To bi nas doslo 3200 kn

Kako meni sad ciklusi idu, trebala bi dobit pocetkom petog mjeseca i trebala bi tada krenuti sa kontracepcijom jer kad bi ciklus iza isla palo bi tako da bi sa stimulacijom krenula oko 22.06. sto njemu ne odgovara jer je u sestom mjesecu tu a to bi nas i u sedmom malo zakacilo tako da gospon dr. tad neradi. Onda tek dolazi u 10 mjesecu opet u betu. 

Sve u svemu nas ovaj covjek nije dojmio niti ulio nekakvo povjerenje...

Nesvidja nam se i idemo dalje.

----------


## suncokret19

sara79 hvala što si podijelila svoje iskustvo i mišljenje!   :Smile: 
uzet ću ga u obzir jer sam planirala ići kod njega ako ne uspije ovaj postupsk...

----------


## Varnica

Da, svi su na kontracepciji da se "pogodi" punkcija kad je prof. V u Beti. I ja sam dobila Decapeptyle od 20. dana ciklusa kako bi se ujednačili folikuli i spriječile ciste. Sutra druga folikulometrija...

Nalaz ni jedan nisam ponavljala niti su me tražili.

----------


## sara79

Ja sam misljenja da oni u beti puknu tako da se ponove nalazi pa kod koga upali da ga ozene. Znam za slucaj gdje je dr. D trazila i uspjela u tome sto smatram nekorektnim.
Osobno poznam par.

Al dobro svatko ima pravo izabrati i odvagnuti gdje bi bilo najbolje ici u postupak i gdje se osjecas ugodno i u kojeg doktora imas povjerenje.

----------


## sara79

> sara79 hvala što si podijelila svoje iskustvo i mišljenje!  
> uzet ću ga u obzir jer sam planirala ići kod njega ako ne uspije ovaj postupsk...


Draga moja di si ti sad u postupku?

----------


## pak

*sara79* hvala na izvjestaju  :Smile: . 
Ja mislim da ako budem isla negdje privatno u Hr. to ce onda biti tamo gdje ce udovoljiti mojim zeljama. Mislim kada vec dajem tolike novce da bi to svakako trebala i dobiti.

----------


## Varnica

Nama nitko nije predložio ponavljanje nalaza. Ali da je, ne bi pristali. 
Koliko sam mu ja papira stavila na stol, nije se ni snašao!

----------


## Varnica

Za ljekove imaju neki deal sa jednom ljekarnom, ali sam ja inzistirala da mi napišu recepte pa da sama nađem najoptimalniju opciju. I našla sam.

----------


## suncokret19

sara79 ja sam u Petrovoj.

----------


## sara79

> Nama nitko nije predložio ponavljanje nalaza. Ali da je, ne bi pristali. 
> Koliko sam mu ja papira stavila na stol, nije se ni snašao!


Pa da, i mi nismo pristali.
Za lijekove znam, bas je to spomenuo al sam istog misljena kao i ti da trazim najoptimalniju opciju a to je slovenija.
Mene bi stimulacija oko 1600 € sto mi se isplati otic u brezice po lijekove.

----------


## sara79

> sara79 ja sam u Petrovoj.


Nek ti bude uspjesan  :Kiss:

----------


## sushi

> Ja sam misljenja da oni u beti puknu tako da se ponove nalazi pa kod koga upali da ga ozene. Znam za slucaj gdje je dr. D trazila i uspjela u tome sto smatram nekorektnim.
> Osobno poznam par.
> 
> Al dobro svatko ima pravo izabrati i odvagnuti gdje bi bilo najbolje ici u postupak i gdje se osjecas ugodno i u kojeg doktora imas povjerenje.


neki liječnici traže ponavljanje, ovisno o zastarjelosti nalaza ili laboratoriju gdje su radjeni...ali bi trebali argumentirano obrazložiti razloge pacijentima, zar ne  :Smile: 

mi smo u beti dobili sličan dojam 2013., doduše vezano uz tražene dodatne pretrage nakon sgrama, pa se nije radilo o takvim ciframa.

svejedno mi se čini da se općenito, osim o povjerenju, radi i o tome da se većina pacijenata ne usudi postavljati pitanja...

----------


## sara79

> neki liječnici traže ponavljanje, ovisno o zastarjelosti nalaza ili laboratoriju gdje su radjeni...ali bi trebali argumentirano obrazložiti razloge pacijentima, zar ne 
> 
> mi smo u beti dobili sličan dojam 2013., doduše vezano uz tražene dodatne pretrage nakon sgrama, pa se nije radilo o takvim ciframa.
> 
> svejedno mi se čini da se općenito, osim o povjerenju, radi i o tome da se većina pacijenata ne usudi postavljati pitanja...


Slazem se sushi.
Al moji nalazi zbilja nisu bili stari i odmah sam mu to rekla i jos su  radjeni privatno u synlabu u 12 mjesecu.

Zato cure pitajte i ne ustrucavajte se.

----------


## sara79

> Evo, ja sam zvala BetaPlus i naručila nas kod dr.V 17.4. na konzultacije 
> Imaju još jedno mjesto za taj datum pa ako netko misli neka požuri!
> Sestra mi je rekla da mogu upasti u postupak već u 6.mj. jer preko ljeta dr.V ne radi (7. i 8. mj.)


Maca jesi bila na konzultacijama???

----------


## maca2

Ne, odustali ipak...idemo u pon kod Škvorca pa javim dojmove  :Wink: . Zakljucili smo da bi nam bilo preveliko financ.opterecenje vec u lipnju ici privatno u postupak. Pokusat cu sada kod Škvorca (ako nam se svidi na konz.),a ako ne onda na jesen privatno  :Wink:

----------


## Njuskalica

Sutra idem na folikumetriju nakon 5 dana bockanja.vec jucer sam pocela osjecat u jajnicima da se nest dogadja a koristim malu dozu 100 IU puregon

----------


## Inesz

> Ne, odustali ipak...idemo u pon kod Škvorca pa javim dojmove . Zakljucili smo da bi nam bilo preveliko financ.opterecenje vec u lipnju ici privatno u postupak. Pokusat cu sada kod Škvorca (ako nam se svidi na konz.),a ako ne onda na jesen privatno


maca,
hoćeš pitati o statistikama uspjeha? koliko je bilo kliničkih trudnoća u postupcima u 2013., koliko je djece rođeno iz tih postupaka? hoćeš pitati i za 2014. godinu? koliko ima kliničkih trudnoća i trudnoća koje napreduju, koliko je već djece rođeno iz postupaka u 2014. godini?

----------


## maca2

Inesz-pitat ću, evo zapisujem na papirić  :Wink:

----------


## pak

*maca* sretno sutra!

----------


## Bananka

> Sutra idem na folikumetriju nakon 5 dana bockanja.vec jucer sam pocela osjecat u jajnicima da se nest dogadja a koristim malu dozu 100 IU puregon


Njuskalica, sretno danas na folikulometriji! Javi nam kak je bilo. Drzim fige da je sve ok. Da li vadis i E2 u labu? Da li su fm ujutro,popodne/navecer ili po dogovoru?

----------


## sara79

:fige: 


> Sutra idem na folikumetriju nakon 5 dana bockanja.vec jucer sam pocela osjecat u jajnicima da se nest dogadja a koristim malu dozu 100 IU puregon

----------


## sara79

> Ne, odustali ipak...idemo u pon kod Škvorca pa javim dojmove . Zakljucili smo da bi nam bilo preveliko financ.opterecenje vec u lipnju ici privatno u postupak. Pokusat cu sada kod Škvorca (ako nam se svidi na konz.),a ako ne onda na jesen privatno


Nestrpljivo cekamo dojmove  :Smile:  
Sretno  :Wink:

----------


## maca2

Evo da se javim pošto vidim da vas zanima  :Wink: 
Dakle, razgovor je bio vrlo ugodan i detaljan (45 min) . dr.Škvorc je vrlo sipmatična oosba i dobila sam dojam da je spreman i otvoren za suradnju, u niti jednom trenutku se nije postavljao "iznad" nas ili mu bilo teško nešto objasniti. S te strane smo zadovoljni. Pregledao je svu našu papirologiju, u detalje se raspitao o stimulacijama i rezultatima naših dosadašnjih postaupaka. Uz sve što sam mu donijela (svu dokumentaciju iz postupka u Petrovoj od prije mjesec dana) on još želi da mm napravi bakteriološki bris ejakulata (zbog cryptozoospermie na dan oplodnje u prošlom postupku), te da ja napravim kompletnu krvnu sliku i urinokulturu (to me nitko do sada nije tražio) te je mislio da napravim i anti mullerov nešto (?) ali onda je ipak odlučio da nema potrebe jer su mi LH i FSH u redu. Evo, to su neki nalazi koje me nitko do sada nije tražio.
Pitala sam za uspješnost-rekla sam da sam vidjela na njihovoj stranici postotke uspješnosti ali da me zanimaju kliničke trudnoće i broj živorođene djece...kaže da im je kod žena do 38 god. uspjeh kliničkih trudnoća između 30-35%, a iznad 38 god. nešto manji. Za porode nije bio siguran, kaže da tu statistiku vodi bilogica, a ne on.
Sve ostale nalaze koje imamo priznaje, ništa (osim ovog dodatnog) ne treba ponovo raditi-čak je i mom mužu rekao da bakter.bris bolje obavi preko uputnice (iako se može i kod njih).
S obzirom na našu dijagnozu/godine/prošle postupke i 2 trudnoće kaže da su nam šanse za uspjehom relativno dobre ali naravno, sve je stvar sreće tj. puno toga se mora poklopiti baš u pravom trenutku da do trudnoće dođe.
Ugovor im je do 30.6., mene bi stavio u postupak u lipnju, dao mi je recept za yasmine da si njima "poštimam" ciklus jer bih morala dobiti menstruaciju najkasnije do 10.6. da riješimo sve dok traje ugovor.
Kaže da vjeruje da će im ugovor opet obnoviti i da se misle javljati na natječaje i dalje, kaže da se oni sa svotom od 8500 kn uspiju pokriti u stim.postupku jer im MPO nije primarna djelatnost te već od prije ima anesteziologa/biologa u timu jer rade MPO postupke i privatno.
Ono što se naplaćuje kod njih (HZZO ne pokriva) su te konzultacije (300 kn), 1 UZV 8-12 dc. mjesec prije kretanja u postupak (300 kn) i anestezija (1000 kn). Ukoliko ima blastocisti za smrznuti to je pokriveno HZZO-om godinu dana. FET ne pokriva HZZO, košta 2500 kn.  Kaže da im je bio HZZO u nadzoru prije par tjedana tzv. "clean room" pa im je napomenuo ta 2 propusta i da se nada da će i to riješiti.
Eto, sve u svemu smo zadovoljni - odlučili smo pokušati kod njega u lipnju  :Wink:

----------


## sara79

Super maca  :Smile:  
Ti i ja cemo se u stopu pratit doslovno.
Kod mene bi od sredine sestog mjeseca trebala menga stic i krecem sa stimulacijom.

----------


## Varnica

> Da, tako mi je rekao dr V, a potvrdila i Dr Romana. Dr Vlaisavljevic samo i iskljucivo radi sa svojim ebriologom, tj Borutom.


Ja sam jučer imala aspiraciju kod prof. V i nije bilo tog njegovog embriologa već njihova biologica, tamo zaposlena. 
Da li je itko bio na aspiraciji kod prof. V, a da je tamo bio i taj Borut?

----------


## Inesz

Joj cure... zapelo mi za oko ovo: "taj Borut", znam da je bez loše namjere to napisano, ali zbilja ne izgleda ni ugodno ni pristojno...


Radi se o prof. dr. Borutu Kovačiću, izvanredni prfesoor na Sveučilištu u Ljubljani za područje Biologije stanice, embriolog u Univerzitetskom Kliničkom Centru Maribor.


http://www.ukc-mb.si/ivf/kdo-smo/ose...-univdiplbiol/

Prof. dr. Borut Kovačič, univ. dipl. biol., je diplomiral leta 1989 na Oddelku za biologijo na Biotehniški fakulteti v Ljubljani. Istega leta se je kot mladi raziskovalec pod mentorstvom prof. Vlaisavljevića zaposlil v Splošni bolnišnici Maribor, kjer je bil vključen v razvoj ustreznih in vitro pogojev za začetek rutinskega kliničnega programa zunajtelesne oploditve pri človeku.



Z ustanovitvijo Laboratorija za reproduktivno biologijo je prevzel delo biologa – embriologa. Danes je vodja tega laboratorija. Leta 1993 je magistriral na Biotehniški fakulteti iz področja kriobiologije. Doktorsko disertacijo je ubranil leta 1999 na Medicinski fakulteti v Ljubljani, kjer je habilitiran kot izredni profesor za področje Biologija celice.

----------


## Varnica

Ni ugodno ni pristojno- za koga?!
Nije ga bilo. 
A ovo je samo forum.
Da li je netko bio u Beti plus na postupku i da je tamo bio taj embriolog?

----------


## maca2

> Super maca  
> Ti i ja cemo se u stopu pratit doslovno.
> Kod mene bi od sredine sestog mjeseca trebala menga stic i krecem sa stimulacijom.


Neka nam je onda zajedno uspješno i sretno  :Wink: 
Gdje ćeš ti ovaj put?

----------


## sara79

> Neka nam je onda zajedno uspješno i sretno 
> Gdje ćeš ti ovaj put?


Tako je, nek nam je uspjesno i sretno  :Wink:  
Odlucili smo se za dr. R (Vili)

----------


## laura33

Razmišljam o konzultacijama i kod dr. R, zanima me gdje on radi postupke mislim punkcije i ET, znam da se folikulometrije rade u Viliju...
I jel ima opciju anestezije kod punkcije?
Više neznam gdje sam što za koga od tih mpo doktrora pročitala, sve mi se izmješalo.
Pa ako netko znade bila bih zahvalna za informaciju.

----------


## amazonka

Dr. R. punkcije i embrio transfere radi u poliklinici Škvorc. Prilikom punkcije možeš zatražiti opću anesteziju.
Svakako preporučam konzultacije. Sretno.

----------


## laura33

Hvala na odgovoru.
Super za anesteziju, to mi je bitno. 
Odlično, onda ću svakako posjetiti i njega. :Smile:

----------


## Njuskalica

Vikendom se folikumetrija obavlja u skvorcu.

----------


## laura33

A tko ju onda radi, on ili netko otamo? Najgore mi je da me pred odredjivanje štoperice gleda netko tko mi ne vodi postupak....

----------


## sushi

sve fm radi dr.R
mislim da je kod vecine privatnika tako

----------


## laura33

Trebalo bi biti da, ali nije tako, znam iz iskustva pa zato unaprijed pitam za njega. Sad ću definitivno prije konzultacija kod bilo koga spremit papir sa pitanjima, prije mi je bilo smješno kad to netko kaže, al fakat kad si tamo zaboraviš pitat bitne stvari, pa putem nailaziš na iznenadjenja.  
Shvatila sam da unaprijed treba ispitat sve detalje.

----------


## amazonka

laura jesi li se liječila kod nekog privatnika i ranije?

----------


## sushi

> Trebalo bi biti da, ali nije tako, znam iz iskustva pa zato unaprijed pitam za njega. Sad ću definitivno prije konzultacija kod bilo koga spremit papir sa pitanjima, prije mi je bilo smješno kad to netko kaže, al fakat kad si tamo zaboraviš pitat bitne stvari, pa putem nailaziš na iznenadjenja.  
> Shvatila sam da unaprijed treba ispitat sve detalje.


u kojoj klinici nije tako?

pridružujem se popisu onih koji uvijek nose bar jedan brzopotezni popis pitanja  :Embarassed:

----------


## sara79

sushi moja prijateljica je u Beti i nije joj uvijek bila dr. D na fm.
Za punkciju i transfer cu jos provjerit da budem ziher pa javim.

----------


## laura33

Evo Sara je taman odgovorila prije mene! 

A sto se tiče popisa pitanja mislim da će to lagano postat praksa svima jer mpo postupak je bome preskup da se u tančine ne ispita svaki detalj. 
Nisam od onih koja dr zasipa mailovima niti zove telefonom za svaku sitnicu, uopće nemam ni broj ni mail svog mpo dr, al kad dodjem tamo očekujem odgovore na pitanja.

----------


## Varnica

> Pa ako MPO cijene u Betaplus vrijede i za postupak kod dr. V onda je sve jasno...lako je sam sračunati koliko će ta priča koštati, samo me zanima jesu li u toj cijeni i sve folikulometrije koje se odrađuju prije punkcije? Ili se i to naplaćuje još posebno?
> Veći je problem predvidjeti koliko će te koštati stimulacija tj. koliko će lijekova (i kojih ) trebati...e to može poprilično varirati.
> Ja sam si nekako sračunala cifru od cca 17-20 000 kn sve zajedno (u idealnom slučaju ako bude i blasticista za smrznuti i više od 5 js za oploditi)


Nažalost, folikulometrije ipak naplaćuju i to svaku po 200 kn. Da li je to zato što to odrađuje prof. V, ne znam.
Za par dana ću vam napisati sve podrobnije.
Dakle, folikulometrije NE upadaju u cijenu postupka kako su mi rekli kad sam ih to pitala na početku i biolog embriolog je njihov tamo zaposlen tako da otpada ona priča da prof.V radi sa svojom ekipom.
I na kraju, moram ležati i mirovati zbog krvarenja koje je bilo nakon punkcije.

Kad me ljutnja prođe, napisat ću ostatak.

----------


## sara79

Da i kod dr. R se fm naplacuju posebno, nije u cijeni postupka, plus anestezija.

----------


## pak

sara i koliko su fm kod dr R.?

----------


## pak

*Varnica* zao mi je sto nije onako kako si ocekivala. Nadam se da ce se ipak na kraju isplatiti. :fige:

----------


## sara79

> sara i koliko su fm kod dr R.?


200 kn
Al je bar uvijek tu i iskljucivo dr. R radi fm, punkciju i odredjuje kad ce biti stoperica.

----------


## laura33

Meni U Beti u prvom postupku nisu posebno naplaćivali folikulometrije.
Uglavnom, na kraju ispada da se ipak svagdje te folikulometrije ponekad posebno plaćaju...čitala sam na drugom forumu da i dr. Lučinger naplaćuje te uzv van cijene postupka, zapravo, nekome da, a nekome ne, taj dio mi je još manje jasan....na kraju ispada da je kod svih račun kakav im je dan, pa kako te potrefi.

----------


## sara79

Al mislim da je u Beti postupak sa svim osim zamrzavanja 12500 kn a kod dr. R je 9500 kn, 1000 anestezija i fm ovisi koliko trebas (200 kn).
Ma dr. L nezelim niti komentirati upravo radi toga.

----------


## sara79

Krivo sam napisala 12500 kn sa zamrzavanjem na dva nosaca.
I pitala sam prijateljicu i rekla je da je dr. D bila na punk.i transferu al na fm nije bila.

----------


## Varnica

Ne možeš tako računati. 
Otprilike ovako ide: folikulometrije koliko ih je bilo, onda 5000 ako je oplođena 1 js, 6500 2-5, 9000 ako je > 5...
Onda 1000 ako je opća i kriopohrana na dva nosača (4 embrija) mislim da je 1500. Naravno ako kaj ima za kriopohranu.
Znači, ovisi o broju uzv, oplođenih js, broju kriopohranjenih embrija i ev. općoj.

----------


## sara79

Varnica nisam ja to racunala, krivo sam napisala.
Ovu cijenu sto sam napisala je platila moja prija.
Imala 7 js, 5 blastica i imaju smrzlice na dva nosaca.
Izgleda da i oni ozene dobro.
Nisam na racunu tocno gledala sve naplacene stavke al ovo sto sam napisala je naplaceno toliko.

----------


## Varnica

Ma krivo sam se izrazila. Hoću reći da je individualno.
Meni su npr. naplatili ICSI za dvije js, iako je jedna bila nezrela, iako je biologica poslala mail da su izolirane 2js od čega 1 (!) zrela na kojoj se učini ICSI. Sestre su mi rekle da je druga bila nezrela.
A na otpusnom piše da su napravili ICSI na obje. 
Pa ko je tu lud?!
I ne, ja sam naravno u krivu i to me koštalo 1500 kn više!
Još me uvjeravaju da se samo jedna oplodila. I kaj, radili su ICSI na nezreloj stanici?

----------


## Varnica

> Varnica nisam ja to racunala, krivo sam napisala.
> Ovu cijenu sto sam napisala je platila moja prija.
> Imala 7 js, 5 blastica i imaju smrzlice na dva nosaca.
> Izgleda da i oni ozene dobro.
> Nisam na racunu tocno gledala sve naplacene stavke al ovo sto sam napisala je naplaceno toliko.


5 folikulimetrija, opća, kriopohrana i oplodnja >5 js= 12500

----------


## sara79

> Ma krivo sam se izrazila. Hoću reći da je individualno.
> Meni su npr. naplatili ICSI za dvije js, iako je jedna bila nezrela, iako je biologica poslala mail da su izolirane 2js od čega 1 (!) zrela na kojoj se učini ICSI. Sestre su mi rekle da je druga bila nezrela.
> A na otpusnom piše da su napravili ICSI na obje. 
> Pa ko je tu lud?!
> I ne, ja sam naravno u krivu i to me koštalo 1500 kn više!
> Još me uvjeravaju da se samo jedna oplodila. I kaj, radili su ICSI na nezreloj stanici?


Boze moj pa kamo to vodi.
Ok ajde imala si 2js pa mi je jasno da rade ICSI, al nije u redu da naplacuju nesto sto nisu radili.
Neznam ja nisam nasla zajednicki jezik s njima, al nisu oni jedini da fusaju i naplacuju i sto treba i netreba.
Tebi zelim jedan debeli plus na testicu  :Kiss:

----------


## sara79

> 5 folikulimetrija, opća, kriopohrana i oplodnja >5 js= 12500


Da, valjda je onda to ta cijena.

----------


## Varnica

Hvala ti.
Al nije baš bio dobar embrij...
Ali hej, šanse su mi 50-50, kao i uvijek 
 :Smile:

----------


## pak

Uf bas kosmar ispada ovako. Varica nadam se da ce ta jedna biti dovoljna pa ce i ostalo biti manje bitno.
Ne svidja mi se kada je moram izracunavati i zbrajati stavke. Ovako kada na prvu pogledas cijene nikada nezas sta ce jos iskociti do kraja. Sta nisu fm sastavni dio postupka, zasto to nije uracunato u cijenu postupka? 
Dali se i sgram posebno naplacuje?

----------


## sara79

> Hvala ti.
> Al nije baš bio dobar embrij...
> Ali hej, šanse su mi 50-50, kao i uvijek


Ma ja njima vise nista nevjerujem. 
Kad kazu da je super embrij bez fragmentacija bude corak.
A kad kazu tak tak, sanse su tolike i tolike a on se lijepo primi.
Znas i sama, netrebam ti pisati da ima i takvih slucajeva sa urednim trudnocama i lijepim zdravim bebama  :Wink:

----------


## Varnica

Sve znam. Zato i velim fifti-fifti  :Smile: 
Stvarno je kak ti grah padne.

----------


## laura33

Varnica nadam se da ce nakraju ipak pozitivna beta otkloniti svu ovu gorcinu oko sveg ovog zajedno.
Zelim ti svu srecu!!  :Smile:

----------


## Varnica

> Uf bas kosmar ispada ovako. Varica nadam se da ce ta jedna biti dovoljna pa ce i ostalo biti manje bitno.
> Ne svidja mi se kada je moram izracunavati i zbrajati stavke. Ovako kada na prvu pogledas cijene nikada nezas sta ce jos iskociti do kraja. Sta nisu fm sastavni dio postupka, zasto to nije uracunato u cijenu postupka? 
> Dali se i sgram posebno naplacuje?


Meni su na početku rekli da upadaju folikulometrije u cijenu postupka, ali možda zbog toga što ih je radio vanjski suradnik se posebno naplaćuju.
Nije baš jasno tijekom postupka što će se naplatiti, a što je uključeno u cijenu.
Sljedeći put ću biti pametnija.
Također, sada znam da isto reagiram na dugi i kratki protokol. Lijekovi su me koštali više nego postupak.  :Undecided:

----------


## pak

> Također, sada znam da isto reagiram na dugi i kratki protokol. Lijekovi su me koštali više nego postupak.


Koliki ti je amh? Sorry ako si pisala vec nisam vidjela.Vidim da je reakcija losa i vjerujem da je cijena lijekova jako  visoka za ovakav rezultat, slicno bi i mene kostalo. Jesi probala kada sa femarom ili klomifenom?

----------


## Varnica

> Koliki ti je amh? Sorry ako si pisala vec nisam vidjela.Vidim da je reakcija losa i vjerujem da je cijena lijekova jako  visoka za ovakav rezultat, slicno bi i mene kostalo. Jesi probala kada sa femarom ili klomifenom?


Nisam nikad vadila AMH jer je moj dr smatrao da ne treba.
48 menopura i 32 decapeptyla, a rezultat gori nego s 20 menopura i par cetrotida.
Na početku sam imala inseminacije s Letrofarom, prije 3 god i samo je prva bila uspješna, ostale ne.
Skoro sam se jednostavno izvukla iz ovih voda, al nažalost desio se spontani...

----------


## pak

Ma i ja sam vadila amh na svoju ruku i sad mi je zao sto nisam i ranije ...
  Ja racunam da bi probala sa femarom eventualno privatno. Nisam nikada isla sa tako slabom stimulacijom a rezultat sa ful stimulacijom je nikakav tako da gore nemoze biti. 
Imam sada par mjeseci za odabrati sta i gdje.

----------


## Varnica

> Ma i ja sam vadila amh na svoju ruku i sad mi je zao sto nisam i ranije ...
>   Ja racunam da bi probala sa femarom eventualno privatno. Nisam nikada isla sa tako slabom stimulacijom a rezultat sa ful stimulacijom je nikakav tako da gore nemoze biti. 
> Imam sada par mjeseci za odabrati sta i gdje.


Pazi, Femara je oko 1200 kn ak se ne varam, a Letrofar je upola jeftiniji. Ista skupina lijekova - letrozoli.

----------


## maca2

Joj varnica, bas me ljuti kada citam ovako nesto.  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Stvarno nije u redu sto ti ne kazu tocno sto i koliko ces platiti. A i daju krive info (biolog). 
Nazalost, pogoditi pravu tj.optimalnu stimulaciju je stvar srece odnosno metode pogresaka i pokusaja. Sada si na tezak i skup nacin saznala da dugi protokol nije za tebe.Drzim fige do neba da taj jedan embrij bude bingo bez obzira na sve!  :fige:  :fige: 

Ja u cetvrtak idem kod dr.Škvorca na uzv, da vidi stanje jajnika/folikula u fazi pred ovulaciju. To je odmah rekao da se placa (350 kn), kao i konzultacije sto smo imali (300kn) - ali bez te 2 stvari ne mozes kod njega u postupak...anestezija (1000 kn) i FET (2500 kn)-to je po izboru, sve unaprijed kaze na konz.i to mi je sasvim logicno i u redu da se zna,pa da se odlucis pase li ti ili ne.
Jos trebam napraviti urinokulturu, komp.krvnu sliku i zeli vidjeti zadnji nalaz uzv dojki sto imam. Eto,svidja mi se ta temeljitost-ne mora nista znaciti ali u ovim 7 god.MPO price u niti jednoj klinici me nisu ovo trazili...

----------


## Varnica

Ustvari, imam smisla. Urinokulturu da nije neka bakterija, krv da nije neka upala i uzv dojki da nije nekaj na njima, obzirom na tolike stimulacije.

----------


## sara79

Maca to je odlicno da su ti rekli da napravis.
Sto se tice uz dojki ja sam sad isla jer sam cula da ga je dobro napravit 3 mjeseca poslije stimulacije, a inace sam sklona cistama ;(

Ovakav pristup ima dr. Lazarovska prije postupka s tim da jos trazi i EKG i uz srca zbog anestezije. Znaci pored nalaza krvne slike.
Znam to jer sam im u Prag slala mail da mi napisu cijene i sto traze od pretraga jos. Brisevi i markeri na hep.ne stariji od 6 mjeseci.
A prije postupka daju preventivno i vaginalete.
U biti se ni kontracepcija nebi smjela dati bez obrade pac.i krvne slike.

----------


## sara79

Varnica koji je dan vec danas?
Ti si isla u opcu na punkciju?
Jesu te trazili krvnu sliku?

----------


## Varnica

Išla sam na opću, nisu tražili ništa, ali tak je u u Vinogradskoj, to su kratke anestezije pa možda zato.
U ponedjeljak vadim betu.

----------


## Njuskalica

Kod dr.R pol.Vili 
11 dana pikanja
1050 iu puregona
6 orgalutrana
Brevactide 5000
Aspiracija super prosla ,imamo 11 folikula i od toga 8 js.
Sutra navečer ćemo znat vise

----------


## laura33

*Njuskalice*- Super, odličan rezultat stimulacije, sretno i dalje!!  :Smile: 

A sa kojim biologom radi dr. R? To sam zaboravila pitati...
Sve sam bliže odluci da će sljedeći postupak biti kod njega pa moram iskoristiti priliku za informacije iz prve ruke...  :Wink:

----------


## tetadoktor

bravo Njuškalice!!! svakako javi kako su se oplodile!!!

sa dr R radi dr Patrik Stanić iz Petrove

----------


## Bananka

Ja sam bila jucer kod dr.Radoncica na 1.fm (platila 100kn). Mozda zasto sto smo mm i ja bili prije par puta kod njega radi dogovora (bez fm) i tada vec platili 100kn. Kod nas je specificna situacija jer je mm bio na biopsiji, pa smo bili dosta u kontaktu s dr.R. i s embriologom g.Stanicem. Od oba mogu samo reci da su nam kliknuli i da su super! Odgovaraju u kratkom roku na mailove/sms/tel.pozive.

Od sinoc se pikam s Puregon po 200iu,
u sub.i nedj.dodajem orgalutran i u pon.je 2.fm.
Sad polako dalje..

Njuskalica,kako ide s placanjem? Da li ste platili jucer aspiraciju ili se placa na kraju sve?
Pitala sam te i vec na drugoj temi, jesi uzimala anesteziju?
Zaboravila sam dr.pitati jucer dio oko placanja.

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka fm se placa svaki puta 100kn.zadnju fm nisam platila.
Anastezija ,punkcija,transfer i sve sto je ukljuceno u to se placa na dan transfera.anesteziju za sad sam uvjek uzimala jer neznam kako bi bez nje. Mene uspavaju cim mi pokazu folikle hehehe. 
Dr.R i Patrik su mi odmah sjeli a i anesteziolog Ivanec je skroz simptican.
Tetadoktor  :Kiss:

----------


## Varnica

> bravo Njuškalice!!! svakako javi kako su se oplodile!!!
> 
> sa dr R radi dr Patrik Stanić iz Petrove


Pa to je super! Odličan biolog  :Smile:

----------


## Varnica

> Bananka fm se placa svaki puta 100kn.zadnju fm nisam platila.
> Anastezija ,punkcija,transfer i sve sto je ukljuceno u to se placa na dan transfera.anesteziju za sad sam uvjek uzimala jer neznam kako bi bez nje. Mene uspavaju cim mi pokazu folikle hehehe. 
> Dr.R i Patrik su mi odmah sjeli a i anesteziolog Ivanec je skroz simptican.
> Tetadoktor


Javi nam. Ak ti je ovako nezgodno, molim te onda u PP.

----------


## sara79

> Bananka fm se placa svaki puta 100kn.zadnju fm nisam platila.
> Anastezija ,punkcija,transfer i sve sto je ukljuceno u to se placa na dan transfera.anesteziju za sad sam uvjek uzimala jer neznam kako bi bez nje. Mene uspavaju cim mi pokazu folikle hehehe. 
> Dr.R i Patrik su mi odmah sjeli a i anesteziolog Ivanec je skroz simptican.
> Tetadoktor


Bas sam se danas cula sa dr. R radi dogovora za dalje i rekao je da su fm 100 kn a za pacijentice koje nisu kod njega u postupku a dolaze samo na fm onda su 200 kn.
I ja cu obavezno pod anestezijom. 

Njuskalica za dobar tulum u labu malo vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Njuskalica

Od 8 ocita 7 se dalo oplodit.
Od njih sedam pet je ostalo.plan je vratit dvije treci dan.a tri pokusat smrznut.

----------


## Varnica

> Od 8 ocita 7 se dalo oplodit.
> Od njih sedam pet je ostalo.plan je vratit dvije treci dan.a tri pokusat smrznut.


Eh da je meni takav rezulat... :Sad:

----------


## sara79

> Od 8 ocita 7 se dalo oplodit.
> Od njih sedam pet je ostalo.plan je vratit dvije treci dan.a tri pokusat smrznut.


Lijepo njuskalica  :Kiss:  
Vibramo za dalje  :Wink:

----------


## sara79

> Eh da je meni takav rezulat...


E to i ja kazem

----------


## Bananka

Lijepi rezultat njuskalica, drzim fige za dalje!!
Onda je u cet.ET?
Jesi pila kakve tablete, za sprecavanje upale, nakon punkcije? Na VV se dobije cefalexin(mislim da je antibiotik).
Jesi dobila progesteron (utrice/crinone gel) i aspririn100 mozda odmah od punkcije ili tek nakon ET?

----------


## tetadoktor

njuškalice, bravo!!!

izvrstan rezultat

vibram za et

----------


## Njuskalica

Koristim nakon punkcije utrice 2x3 i estrogen 2mg 1x2.
U četvrtak ćemo vraćati 2 mrvice.nadali smo se da ćemo i ovaj puta IC na blastice ali nekako je odluka pala na treći dan. Još ćemo se sutra cut sa embriologom i cut sta kaže.

----------


## Bananka

Hvala na odgovorima i sorry ako sam naporna s pitanjima ali mene ceka sljedeci tjedan, ako bude sve ok, punkcija kod dr.R pa me sve zanima.
Jos razmisljam da li da budem doma ili da idem raditi od punkcije do nakon et. Kako se osjecas nakon punkcije?
Sretno za sutra i u cet.za ET !

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka osjećam se nikako.
Ali meni je tako nakon svake punkcije.prelezim slj.dan u komadu.
Donji dio trbuha me jako zateze.em se napuhnem kad pocnem sa utricima. 
Možda sam osjetljiva ali ja uvijek uzmem godišnji ili bolovanje.
Ovisi koliko podnosih bol,ali moj savjet je da odmorište i relaksiras se za mrvice.

----------


## Bananka

Zadnja tri puta sam bila na punkciji bez anestezije i isto sam bila jako napuhana i bolilo me jos koji dan (odlezala samo dan punkcije,jer je bila ujutro). Mislim da cu od punkcije do par dana nakon et uzeti godisnji ovaj put. Drzi se!!  :Kiss:

----------


## sara79

> Bananka osjećam se nikako.
> Ali meni je tako nakon svake punkcije.prelezim slj.dan u komadu.
> Donji dio trbuha me jako zateze.em se napuhnem kad pocnem sa utricima. 
> Možda sam osjetljiva ali ja uvijek uzmem godišnji ili bolovanje.
> Ovisi koliko podnosih bol,ali moj savjet je da odmorište i relaksiras se za mrvice.


Drz se draga i odmaraj koliko mozes  :Wink:

----------


## maca2

Sretno Njuskalice  :fige: 
Ja bih od punkcije do 5.dana nakon transfera bila na bolovanju, nakon toga bih isla raditi...Mislim da sam negdje procitala da se do 5.dnt embrij treba ugnjezditi ako je onaj pravi pa sam se vodila time da sam napravila sve sto mogu da to osiguram...

----------


## Njuskalica

Ja sam zadnji postupak odlezala skoro tri tjedna,otisla na wc i kratku setnju.jel zbog toga bio dobitan?sumnjam.
Nakon ovog ET mislim odlezat tri dana ali se ne vracat na posao . Uzivat cu doma  :Wink:

----------


## suncokret19

:Smile: 
Inače sam u postupku u Petrovoj, imamo smrznutu 1 blastocistu, čekamo ovulaciju već nekoliko ciklusa i ona nikako da se "inducira" i sad smo već poprilično ljudi na doktora S. pa smo odlučili otići nekamo privatno čisto da čujemo drugo mišljenje jer ovdje nismo zadovoljni. 
Čitam stare postove i vidim da je svakoj od vas drugi doktor bolji/lošiji, no ima li koja iskustva s sličnom situacijom (anovulatorni ciklusi, mm sve u redu) i da bi mi mogla prema tome preporučiti nekog privatnika??
Isto tako, mogu li ja doći samo na konzultacije i vidjeti kako bi oni pokušali riješiti moj problem?

----------


## sara79

> Inače sam u postupku u Petrovoj, imamo smrznutu 1 blastocistu, čekamo ovulaciju već nekoliko ciklusa i ona nikako da se "inducira" i sad smo već poprilično ljudi na doktora S. pa smo odlučili otići nekamo privatno čisto da čujemo drugo mišljenje jer ovdje nismo zadovoljni. 
> Čitam stare postove i vidim da je svakoj od vas drugi doktor bolji/lošiji, no ima li koja iskustva s sličnom situacijom (anovulatorni ciklusi, mm sve u redu) i da bi mi mogla prema tome preporučiti nekog privatnika??
> Isto tako, mogu li ja doći samo na konzultacije i vidjeti kako bi oni pokušali riješiti moj problem?


Joj suncokret neznam sto bi ti rekla al evo napisat cu ti jedan slucaj iz privatne klinike.
Znaci stimulacija je bila i dosli su do blastica. jedna vracena druge smrznute. beta nula...ceka se fet.
Prvi ciklus iza neuspjeha isli su sa LH trakicama i pogode bas kad su praznici nista od feta.
Drugi mjesec dogovor da se krene sa estrofemom od prvog dana ciklusa a cura je i dalje pratila sa LH trakicama,
da kad je dosal na prvu fm dr. rekao da nece niti imati ovulaciju jer pije estrofem i da ce fet biti 18 ili 19 dc.
Da su ih poslije zvali doma da neka dodju 16 dc i bit ce fet.

Ma tko je tu lud!!!!
Eto i ta cura nije imala ovulaciju pa je imala fet sad neznam kako ovi u Petrovoj to misle s tobom???

Ja zbilja nisam znala da se nema O kad se pije estrofem od prvog dc.

Nadam se da ce se vec netko javiti tko vise zna da ti pomogne.
A sto se tice privatnika i pregleda i uz mozes otici gdje zelis.

----------


## ljube

> Inače sam u postupku u Petrovoj, imamo smrznutu 1 blastocistu, čekamo ovulaciju već nekoliko ciklusa i ona nikako da se "inducira" i sad smo već poprilično ljudi na doktora S. pa smo odlučili otići nekamo privatno čisto da čujemo drugo mišljenje jer ovdje nismo zadovoljni. 
> Čitam stare postove i vidim da je svakoj od vas drugi doktor bolji/lošiji, no ima li koja iskustva s sličnom situacijom (anovulatorni ciklusi, mm sve u redu) i da bi mi mogla prema tome preporučiti nekog privatnika??
> Isto tako, mogu li ja doći samo na konzultacije i vidjeti kako bi oni pokušali riješiti moj problem?


suncokret19, zaista je nepotrebno inducirati ovulaciju da bi se odradio FET, u principu taj način kod anovulatornih ciklusa se gotovo više i ne prakticira (nejasno mi je zašto Petrova i dalje na tome inzistira), puno lakše je pripremiti endometrij Estrofemom, a kada je dovoljno zadebljao uvodi se Utrogestan i odradi FET prema starosti embrija. 
Može se i dati i Decapeptyl kroz 7 dana na početku ciklusa uz Estrofem i tada nema bojazni da će išta od folikula krenuti rasti i tako remetiti pripremu endometrija.
Kome god da se od privatnika u vezi toga obratila nećeš pogriješiti (Alebić, Dmitrović, Lučinger, Radončić) mislim da će odgovor biti isti, tako oni rade FET-ove kod anovulatornih ciklusa.

----------


## sushi

> Isto tako, mogu li ja doći samo na konzultacije i vidjeti kako bi oni pokušali riješiti moj problem?


naravno da možeš  :Smile:

----------


## suncokret19

> naravno da možeš


ni ja više ne razumijem što se događa!! 5mjeseci smo mi bacili u vjetar!! oporavak od hiperstimulacije,pa mjesec dana čekanja na konzultacije, pa pratio ciklus bez lijekova, pa ciklus s femarom, a kap koja nam je prelila čašu je bila danas dok mi je rekao neka se naručim za konzultacije da se dogovorimo za stimulaciju dalje i to moram opet čekati TOČNO MJESEC DANA!!!! 
jer ovako nema učinka, na klomifen i femaru ne reagiram, vjerojatno će biti nekve injekcije pa onda ili et svježih ili blastica ovisno kako ću reagirati!!! Za 5 min raugovora ja moram čekati MJESEC DANA!!!!
A što ako zbog PCOS opet dođe hiper? opet odgoda?? Poludjeli smo!!
ono šzo sam ja čitala po forumu da većina žena ima barem nekakvu prirodnu ovulaciju pa onda rade transfer, nisam naišla na transfer kad nema ovulacije   :Sad:

----------


## Njuskalica

Eto samo da javim novosti nabrzaka. Culi se danas sa Patrikom kaze da svih 5 embrija fino izgedaju i napreduju.posto muz i ja vise vjerujemo blasticima transfer ce ipak bit peti dan mada postoji mogucnost da necemo imat sta zamrznut.

----------


## Bananka

Bravo! Drzim fige da svih 5 budu blastice!!

----------


## Bananka

Njuskalice, kakva je situacija danas? Nadam se da su svi blastice!!
Da li si ti vadila E2 i LH na 9.dc ili na 9.dan terapije (10dc)? Malo sam zbunjena danas  :Smile:

----------


## Pčelica84

Cure, imam pitanje...Danas mi je 1.dc, sutra pikam Elonlvu, a 8.dc.trebam biti na folikulometriji kod dr. R. 8.dc mi pada u nedjelju. Da li ste upoznate da li dr. naručuje nedjeljom ili prebacuje za subotu ili ponedjeljak?

----------


## tetadoktor

Pčelice, javi mu se i dogovori detalje s njim

----------


## Pčelica84

Zvat ću ujutro da se dogovorimo, nego sam nestrpljiva, valja dočekati  :Smile:  Salu na stranu, trebam smještaj rezervisati, pa da vidim kakva je praksa sa folikulometrijama. Malo sam OT, ali da li se pisalo ovdje o smještaju blizu klinkika?

----------


## tetadoktor

Pčelice, otkud dolaziš?

----------


## tetadoktor

folikulometrije krenu od 7. ili 8. dc, i idu u početku svaka 2 dana, po potrebi pred kraj i češće

----------


## Pčelica84

> Pčelice, otkud dolaziš?


Hercegovina

Hvala ti puno na odgovorima  :Kiss:

----------


## Bananka

Cure, koje ste bile kod dr.R. da li mi mozete opisati kako ide proces punkcije kod dr.R. Mislim bila sam tri puta na punkciji, ali na VV,tako da je sami proces vađenja jasan samo ovo oko 'logistike' nije.
Da li je samo dr.R. i Patrik ili ima i sestra?
Da li se dobije nesto protiv bolova ako idem bez anestezije?
Da li se onaj papir za potpis bracnih parova dobije u Samb.ili ranije kod njega?

----------


## tetadoktor

Bananka, nisam bila u postupku kod dr R od kad punkcije i transfere radi u Samoboru, ali je otprilike ovako:
- ako ne ideš u kratkotrajnu opću anesteziju, tamo te samo lokalno malo prebrišu, pa je preporučljivo uzeti unaprijed nešto protiv bolova
- uvijek je do sada uz biologa bila prisutna i med.sestra ili tehničarka
- papir za potpisati dobivali smo na dan punkcije

----------


## Bananka

Hvala tetadoktor!
btw koristim onaj puregon iz 10.mj.  :Wink:

----------


## Njuskalica

Od kad dr.R  radi punkcije u skvorcu nista se nije promjenilo.papire rjesis dole na pultu a sve ti je ostalo  tetadoktot napisala. I naravno uz dok.je sestra prilikom punkcije a i transfera.

----------


## maca2

Ja sam bila u četvrtak opet kod dr.Škvorca - došla sam na UZV pred ovulaciju jer je htio vidjeti kako to kod mene izgleda. Imala sam folikul 17X19mm, endometrij trolinijski 13mm - sve savršeno, kaže ovo je za štopericu ako želim kojim slučajem u prirodnjak...ali odbila sam, znam da su nam šanse mizerne s obzirom na MM-ovu dijagnozu i nisam si željela priuštiti taj stres . Ali "pokrili" smo se kućnom radonošću pa 'ko zna  :Wink: 

Od sljedećeg ciklusa sam na yasmine da se ne bi slučajno dogodila kakva cista pa nam upropasti stim.postupak, planiran početak stimulacijue je oko 10.6.
Pitala sam ga zna li već što će mi dati-kaže gonale ili puregon  (pen), s obzriom da dobro reagiram na gonale a puregon nisam nikad probala ja sma više za njih - startat ćemo s 225 jed. dnevno (3 ampule) pa po potrebi povećati/smanjiti.

Rekla sam neka mi slobodno kaže, ako smatra da ću si povećati šanse nekim dodatnim lijekovima koje ću rado kupiti iz svog džepa (ako ih ne pokriva postupak preko HZZO-a) - tipa crinone gel i sl. Kaže da će mi, ukoliko smatra da je potrebo, svakako reći. 

Meni je bitno da mi ne rade neku polustimulaciju radi uštede jer nam treba što više js s obzriom na spermiogram...to sam mu otvoreno i rekla, kaže da sve dok je do 40 ampula u postupku oni se uspiju pokriti-ako je više od toga onda otvoreno kaže i kupuju se iz svog džepa dodatni lijekovi ako par tako želi. Meni je to pošteno!

Sutra moram ići vaditi krv-ja sam mislila da je to samo krvna slika (ona obična) ali sad sam na uputnici vidjela da traži i OGTT, AST, ALT, ureaa, kreatinin i svašta nešta...baš sam se iznenadila, ne kužim zašto sve to ali dobro...sutra sjedim tamo 2 h minimalno s obzirom na OGTT  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bernica

Prijavljujem blagi plus 10dpt dva osmostanicna zametka ... Bili smo kod Šimunića u Ivf... Ovo je 4.icsi i prvi put vidim nešto slicno plusu na testu ... Posto je dost rano i popodnevni je bio urin, sutra ponavljam s jutarnjim... A u sri beta...eto... Nadam se sutra potvrdi i u sri konačno nakon 4g nekakvoj brojcici

----------


## laura33

*maca2* - doktor želi provjeriti bubrežnu i jetrenu funkciju prije pune stimulacije, pohvale doktoru radi temeljitosti. Ovo je samo jedna epruveta krvi više!  :Wink:

----------


## maca2

bernica  :fige:   :fige:  za visoku betu u srijedu!

----------


## Njuskalica

Bernica super za testic i sretno s betom  :Kiss:

----------


## sara79

> Ja sam bila u četvrtak opet kod dr.Škvorca - došla sam na UZV pred ovulaciju jer je htio vidjeti kako to kod mene izgleda. Imala sam folikul 17X19mm, endometrij trolinijski 13mm - sve savršeno, kaže ovo je za štopericu ako želim kojim slučajem u prirodnjak...ali odbila sam, znam da su nam šanse mizerne s obzirom na MM-ovu dijagnozu i nisam si željela priuštiti taj stres . Ali "pokrili" smo se kućnom radonošću pa 'ko zna 
> 
> Od sljedećeg ciklusa sam na yasmine da se ne bi slučajno dogodila kakva cista pa nam upropasti stim.postupak, planiran početak stimulacijue je oko 10.6.
> Pitala sam ga zna li već što će mi dati-kaže gonale ili puregon  (pen), s obzriom da dobro reagiram na gonale a puregon nisam nikad probala ja sma više za njih - startat ćemo s 225 jed. dnevno (3 ampule) pa po potrebi povećati/smanjiti.
> 
> Rekla sam neka mi slobodno kaže, ako smatra da ću si povećati šanse nekim dodatnim lijekovima koje ću rado kupiti iz svog džepa (ako ih ne pokriva postupak preko HZZO-a) - tipa crinone gel i sl. Kaže da će mi, ukoliko smatra da je potrebo, svakako reći. 
> 
> Meni je bitno da mi ne rade neku polustimulaciju radi uštede jer nam treba što više js s obzriom na spermiogram...to sam mu otvoreno i rekla, kaže da sve dok je do 40 ampula u postupku oni se uspiju pokriti-ako je više od toga onda otvoreno kaže i kupuju se iz svog džepa dodatni lijekovi ako par tako želi. Meni je to pošteno!
> 
> Sutra moram ići vaditi krv-ja sam mislila da je to samo krvna slika (ona obična) ali sad sam na uputnici vidjela da traži i OGTT, AST, ALT, ureaa, kreatinin i svašta nešta...baš sam se iznenadila, ne kužim zašto sve to ali dobro...sutra sjedim tamo 2 h minimalno s obzirom na OGTT


Joj OGTT uf  :Sad:  
Ja sam pripremila vec takvu krvnu sliku sa jetrenim probama u dogovoru s dr. R i trebali bi po mom misljenju svi oni koji idu pod anesteziju da naprave krvnu sliku.
Ja sam TORCH radila vec prije i sad pratimo toxsoplazmu i trombofiliju cu ovaj tjedan napravit.
Maca jesi ti sto od ovih pretraga radila sto sam napisala?

----------


## maca2

TORCH i toxo sam radila prije par godina u trudnoći, trombolifiju nisam nikada...doduše zbog uspješne trudnoće koju sam iznijela bez problema vjerojatno me niti neće tražiti tu pretragu.

----------


## Bananka

Ako nekome treba info...
do punkcije potroseno 6.125kn:
2xPuregon 900IU - 4.125kn (jedan kupljen u HR i jedan u SLO,da sam kupila oba u SLO usteljela bih 100€)
3xOrgalutran - 890kn
2xBrevactide 5000IU - 330kn
Synlab (1.E2+Progestern 2.E2+LH) - 480kn
2xFM - 200kn
1xkonzultacije - 100kn

----------


## Njuskalica

Na banankin zahtjev pisem kolko se kuna potrosilo u potupku.
Pol. Vili/Skvorc dr.R
Postupak sa anestezijom i transferom 5 dan =11000kn
Puregon 1050iu
Orgalutran 6kom
Brevactide 5000 1kom
=16,500kn

----------


## Njuskalica

Bananka ti si to fino u detalje.mm i ja izracunali neku vecer pa zapamtila.

----------


## maca2

Cure, ima li neka od vas mail dr.Škvorca?
Trebam mu poslati nalaze krvi i urina, tražim sada na stranici poliklinike i nigdje nema naveden mail...
U nalazu krvi mi je povišen bilirubin (meni je 30, gornja granica je 20) pa sada moram vidjeti s njim što ću s kontrac.pilulama-piti ili ne...

----------


## Bananka

> Ako nekome treba info...
> do punkcije potroseno 6.125kn:
> 2xPuregon 900IU - 4.125kn (jedan kupljen u HR i jedan u SLO,da sam kupila oba u SLO usteljela bih 100€)
> 3xOrgalutran - 890kn
> 2xBrevactide 5000IU - 330kn
> Synlab (1.E2+Progestern 2.E2+LH) - 480kn
> 2xFM - 200kn
> 1xkonzultacije - 100kn


Da jos dodam da smo na dan ET platili 11000kn za TESE-ICSI s donesenim materijalom i ET 5.dan.

Sve odrađeno kod dr.R. (Poliklinke Vili i Skvorc)

----------


## bubekica

*bananka* mozes li mi napisati detalje oko prijenosa uzorka u privatnu polikliniku? moze i u inbox.

----------


## Bananka

Hej Bubekice,

općenito je regulirano Zakonom o medicinsko potpomognutoj oplodnji (NN 86/12) čl. 35 (Prijenos i korištenje).
Postoji postupnik izdan od NPMPO (Nacionalnog povjerenstva za medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju) u kojem je svaki korak objašnjen.

*Ukratko*, ukoliko se odluči za prijenos pohranjenih spolnih stanica, sponlih tkiva ili zametaka (npr. kryopohrana sjemena, jajnih stanica ili embrija) iz jedne zdravstvene ustanove u drugu
1. Sigurno će se već odlučiti u koju zdravstvenu ustanovu se želi prenijeti biološki uzorci i tamo je potrebno najaviti.
2. Mi smo od naše dobili dokumentacjiu i paralelno sam ja kontaktirala Min.zdravlja i dobila od tajnika NPMPO (Tel.01/4607-637) dokumentaciju (postupnik,pregled klinika,itd.) na mail.
2. Odgovorne osobe *obje zdravstvene ustanove* (ona koja šalje biološki uzorak i ona koja prima) moraju *potpisati Pristanak u kojem potvrđuju da su suglasne za prijenos bioloških uzoraka u 4 primjerka*
3. Nakon potpisa obje zdravstvene ustanove potrebno je kratkim dopisom/zahtjevom (koji se može sam sastaviti) na NPMPO tražiti odobrenje
(Ministarstvo zdravlja, Nacionalno povjerenstvo za MPO, Ksaver 200a, 10000 Zagreb)
4. *Odobrenje se uglavnom čeka 2-6mjeseci*, ovisno kada NPMPO sastanči. Ja sam našu dokumentaciju i zahtjev skenirala i na mail poslala na tajnika NPMPO.
5. Nakon odobrenja odgovorna osoba za prijenos tkiva prenosi tkivo.
6. Kreće postupak

To je ukratko to  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

hvala puno! koliko vas je taj "sport" kostao?

----------


## Bananka

Do sada ništa, osim strpljenja, živaca i troškovi lijekova i postupka.

Smatram da se to ne plaća jer je dijagnoza neplodnost i to pokriva HZZO. Zar ne?

----------


## bubekica

mislila sam na prijenos, obzirom da je rijec o prijenosu u privatnu polikliniku.
niste to nista platili? kul

----------


## Bananka

Ne, jer prijenos po meni radi odgovorna osoba za prijenos tkiva koju plaća HZZO. Sve smo mi to već platili kroz naše odbitke s plaće svaki mjesec svih ovih godina!
Jedino smo platili 1000kn vise za potupak radi *"s donesenim materijalom"*.

----------


## Pčelica84

Ima li itko informaciju, kada ide dr. R.na godišnji odmor?

----------


## Bananka

Meni je rekao da od pocetka 8.mj.do cca.20.8.

----------


## Pčelica84

Hvala draga  :Kiss:

----------


## maca2

Javljam da od mog postupka kod Škvorca u 6.mj. nažalost ništa  :Sad: ...
Sad sam se čula s njim jer me zvao da mi kaže da su potrošili svu kvotu koju su dobili od HZZO-a za stimulirane postupke u ovom razdoblju ugovora (do 30.6.)...ostalo im je samo nekoliko blago stimuliranih (klomifen) ili potpuno prirodnih postupaka.
S obzirom na godine, mm-ovu dijagnozu i svoju povijest neuspješnih prirodnjaka/poluprirodnjaka ipak sam odlučila ne ići u takav postupak (jer bi mi i klomifenski računali kao stimulirani kaže dr. Škvorc  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) nego pričekati da im obnove ugovor s novom kvotom postupaka - kaže da će krenuti u rujnu s tim postupcima i da me odmah zapisuje za full stimulirani.

Razočarana sam, već sam se prihički pripremila da startam za 10-tak dana, na poslu najavila da me neće biti...ali što se tu može, nije ni rujan tako daleko...

----------


## sara79

Maca pa ja nemogu vjerovati....koji sok.
Pa to nije u redu. Znao je koliko zena prima i ima u planu za postupke, zasto te je uopce uzimao u obzir. 
Neodgovorno i neprofesionalno.
Sorry al moje misljenje je takvo i zao mi je da ti je se to dogodilo tako  :Sad:

----------


## tanatana

Bok cure,
da li je koja od vas pokušala sa ovakvim protokolom?
http://www.copenhagenfertilitycenter.../crash-ivf.htm

----------


## Inesz

Maco,

koliko je on uopće imao ugovorenih stimuliranih?

zašto te nije zapisao odmah za stimulirani kad si bila na konzultacijama (koje si mu platila)?

i zanima me kako to da izjednačuje polustimulirani postupak sa klomifenskim postupkom?
postupak uz blagu stimulaciju tj IVF/ICSI stimulirani ciklus-blagi protokol, obično znači primjenu nižih doza gonadotropina u odnosu na standardni stimulirani postupak.

cijena kutije klomifena je 30 kuna u Italiji i BiH, dobiva se i na recept kod nas. ovako svi koji klomifenski računaju kao polustimulirani za njega od hzz-a naplate gotovo 6000 kn.

----------


## orange80

> Maco,
> 
> koliko je on uopće imao ugovorenih stimuliranih?
> 
> zašto te nije zapisao odmah za stimulirani kad si bila na konzultacijama (koje si mu platila)?
> 
> i zanima me kako to da izjednačuje polustimulirani postupak sa klomifenskim postupkom?
> postupak uz blagu stimulaciju tj IVF/ICSI stimulirani ciklus-blagi protokol, obično znači primjenu nižih doza gonadotropina u odnosu na standardni stimulirani postupak.
> 
> cijena kutije klomifena je 30 kuna u Italiji i BiH, dobiva se i na recept kod nas. ovako svi koji klomifenski računaju kao polustimulirani za njega od hzz-a naplate gotovo 6000 kn.


nije to baš tak. apsolutno nema veze koliko klomifen ili femara koštaju i Italiji ,Bih ili Sloveniji, 
jer dr. koji ima ugovor sa HZZO-om ne smije potegnuti preko granice i kupiti ih tamo.
a ako je netko npr. na Femari - kod nas kutija košta cca 900 kn. 

osim toga vidim da dr. često dodaje Puregon ili Orgalutrana u femarski ili klomifenski ciklus,
i kako bi se onda takav ciklus trebao nazivati, isto prirodnim?

neznam, apriori i uporno tvrditi da netko mulja ili ne radi kako treba, a nisi bila njegov pacijent,
u njegovoj klinici itd mi je malo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Inesz

> Javljam da od mog postupka kod Škvorca u 6.mj. nažalost ništa ...
> Sad sam se čula s njim jer me zvao da mi kaže da su potrošili svu kvotu koju su dobili od HZZO-a za stimulirane postupke u ovom razdoblju ugovora (do 30.6.)...ostalo im je samo nekoliko blago stimuliranih (klomifen) ili potpuno prirodnih postupaka.
> S obzirom na godine, mm-ovu dijagnozu i svoju povijest neuspješnih prirodnjaka/poluprirodnjaka ipak sam odlučila ne ići u takav postupak (jer bi mi i klomifenski računali kao stimulirani kaže dr. Škvorc  ) nego pričekati da im obnove ugovor s novom kvotom postupaka - kaže da će krenuti u rujnu s tim postupcima i da me odmah zapisuje za full stimulirani.
> 
> Razočarana sam, već sam se prihički pripremila da startam za 10-tak dana, na poslu najavila da me neće biti...ali što se tu može, nije ni rujan tako daleko...


Orange,

osvrnula sam se na post od korisinice _maca2_, ne zato da bih, kako navodiš:

_"apriori i uporno tvrditi da netko mulja ili ne radi kako treba"_, već kako bih dala podršku forumašici i ukazala na problematiku svima koji čitaju ovaj forum u potrazi za rješenjima na svom putu do roditeljstva. 

Iz gore citiranog posta, jasno je da zdravoj 35 godišnjoj ženi ne odgovara da svoje pravo na stimulirani postupak potroši u postupku sa klomifenom (ili sa klomifenom i par ampula gonadropina). 
Svima na ovim stanicama je vjerojatno znano da Članak 10. Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji  ograničenjičava broja pokušaja liječenja:

(5) Liječenje neplodnosti postupkom medicinski pomognute oplodnje na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje obuhvaća:

– četiri pokušaja intrauterine inseminacije (IUI),

– šest pokušaja izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF), uz obvezu da dva pokušaja budu u prirodnome ciklusu.


Zašto bi žena, ako nema strogu medicinsku indikaciju ili izrazitu vlastitu želju, išla u stimulirani postupak s klomifenom koji ne predstavlja zlatni standard niti za blago, niti za standardno stimulirani postupak i na taj način stimulacijom klomifenom iskoristio pravo na jedan od 4 stimulirana postupka na teret HZZO-a?

Kada se postupak s klomirenom računa kao blago stimulirani postupak HZZO za njega plaća oko 6000 kuna. Klomifen (ili femaru koju Orange spominje) na recept izdaje primarni ginekolog, dakle klinika ili privatna poliklinika s HZZO-ugovorom tu nema nikakav trošak lijekova. 

Stimulacija klomifenom u najboljem slučaju može dati nekoliko jajnih stanica za oplodnju, stoga u takvom postupku  nema  puno troška rada u laboratoriju i troška materijala. Postupak s klomifenom tamo gdje se računa kao blagostimulirani  postupak, sjajna je prilika jednino za bolnice ili za privatnu kliniku koja ima ugovor sa HZZO-om. Za pacijetice koje će bez izrazite medicinske inidkacije "potrošiti" pravo na stimulirani ciklus na klomifen, to predstavlja vrlo nepovoljnu situaciju generalno gledajući rezultate postupaka sa klomifenom.

A što se tiče opaske da bih valjda smijela pisati samo o doktorima čiji sam pacijent bila, nemam što dodati, osim da pišem u skladu s pravilima foruma i pravom na slobodu izražavanja. Dakle, ovdje mogu slobodnao pisati na svim temama. I upravo to ću to, kao aktivistica za prava mpo pacijenata, činiti i dalje.

----------


## maca2

@ Inesz - hej, nema me ovdje neko vrijeme pa tek sada vidim tvoj post  :Wink: 
Iskreno, nemam pojma zašto me nije već na konzultacijama (koje su bile krajem travnja) zabilježio za stimulirani postupak - a na tim konz. već smo se obostrano složili da mene/nas nisu prirodnjaci (zbog gore navedenih razloga)...eto, po meni je to njegov propust :ne zna:
S druge strane, ne znam ima li on obvezu primiti sve koje žele kod njega u postupak preko HZZO-a i tada nije mogao predvidjeti da će u sljedećih 30 dana odraditi još tako puno postupaka...
Puno mi je pitanja u glavi, ali pošto nam se ipak dr.Škvorc sviđa više od Petrove i Vinogradske (čiji smo pacijenti bili) odradit ćemo postupak kod njega najesen.

----------


## bubekica

Cure,
kakav je nacin placanja u beta+?
Negdje se sjecam nekog pologa, jel netko placao na takav nacin?
Moze i na pp.

----------


## Vrci

Mi smo dobili racun  i platili na licu mjesta (muz platio maestrom). Nikakav polog,sve odjednom. Jedini nisam sigurna da li nakon punkcije ili transfera... mislim da nakon transfera cak

----------


## Konfuzija

Nikakav polog, iskeširali nakon transfera. Ali to je bilo prije skoro dvije godine.

----------


## Varnica

Mi smo u Beti plus platili nakon transfera. 
Dobro pazite koliko vam oplodnji naplate jer su meni naplatili jednu više. Nakon punkcije su bile dvije jajne stanice od čega jedna nezrela. Biologica nam je poslala mail da se na zreloj napravio ICSI. 
Ali su mi uredno naplatili 2 ICSI- ja. Razlika je 1500 kn.
Jako dobro pročitajte otpusno.
Nikad više kod njih.
A tom velebnom profesoru se tresu ruke. Ma sve skupa fuj.

----------


## bubekica

Pa cekaj malo, sto naplacuju icsi na svakoj oociti posebno?

----------


## Vrci

Imaju razlicit cjenik, za 1 js je ICSI jedna cijena, 2-5 js druga cijena, preko 5 treca

----------


## Varnica

Da. Naplatili su mi oplodnju koju su radili na NEZRELOJ stanici. Što nisu napravili. Jer se ne to ne radi. Ali znaju naplatiti.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam imala skroz obrnuto iskustvo. Nama su naplatili manje nego sto su mogli. Da ne idem u detalje, al mislim da je oko 2tis kn bila razlika

----------


## Varnica

Dobro si prošla. Osim ovog, iskasapili su mi desni jajnik da sam na dan transfera imala krvavi džep i taj jajnik je bio 7 cm velik zbog toga da sam morala strogo mirovati par dana.
Ma žao mi je što nisam odustala kad sam skužila na folikulometrijama da se profesoru tresu ruke. I to tako da nije mogao staviti kondom na sondu od prve, nego bi mu odletio. I osjetila sam. I budala dam takvom da me punktira. 
Užas.

----------


## Vrci

A dobro, on tamo radi ocito po svom. Mislim da je bilo da i on ima neki svoj cjenik il?

Ja sam bila kod doktorice i nemam zamjerke. I dalje sam ostala sad kod nje za gin stvari, i iduci postupak kad bude idem opet tamo...

Bas mi je zao sto ti tako lose bilo  :Sad:

----------


## Varnica

Nama nitko nije pokazao neki drugi cjenik osim onog njihovog. 
Ma i meni je žao...Na stimulaciju smo dali više nego za postupak, a dobila sam skoro isto stanica kao s upola manje ljekova.

----------


## Vrci

Skvorc objavio da su dobili postupke preko HZZO do 31.12.2015.

----------


## a_je_to

Kako ste organizirali privatne postupke svi vi koji niste iz zg? Jeste li svakodnenvno putovali ili za taj period nasli neki smjestaj u zg? Nama se blizi trenutak odluke kog doktora odabrati i kako sve organizirati pa bih voljela cuti vasa misljenja sto se tice susretljivosti ako se odlucimo putovati (cca 1,5 -2 u jednom smjeru). A ni zg ne poznajemo uopce...

----------


## M_i_D

Da li netko zna da li je i do kada Škvorc na godišnjem?

----------


## tanatana

Do 17.8.

----------


## žužy

> Kako ste organizirali privatne postupke svi vi koji niste iz zg? Jeste li svakodnenvno putovali ili za taj period nasli neki smjestaj u zg? Nama se blizi trenutak odluke kog doktora odabrati i kako sve organizirati pa bih voljela cuti vasa misljenja sto se tice susretljivosti ako se odlucimo putovati (cca 1,5 -2 u jednom smjeru). A ni zg ne poznajemo uopce...


Nismo išli privatno u postupke ali smo u jednom smjeru putovali sat i pol i to kad nije bilo nigdje gužve ni zastoja. Nekad svaki dan,nekad svaki drugi...muž vozi,ja ne..pa se uvijek morao mjenjati na poslu i uvijek smo letjeli nazad...al nije mi to neka velika udaljenost da bi unajmljivali stan u Zg-u. Nismo ni mi znali po Zg-u,al eto,dovoljno ti je da jednom prođeš tom rutom do određene bolnice i dalje možeš i nažmirečke.

----------


## M_i_D

hvala! :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

neformalno sam saznala da je do konca 2015. godine poliklinika Škvorc ugovorila s HZZO-om: 

100 prirodnih ciklusa
150 polustimulacija
200 stimuliranih ciklusa


a i Betaplus je navodno ugovorila s HZZO-om ove godine, do 31.12.2015: 
10 prirodnih ciklusa
30 polustimuliranih/blago stimuliranih ciklusa
10 standardno stimuliranih ciklusa.

----------


## Inesz

> neformalno sam s
> 
> 
> a i Betaplus je navodno ugovorila s HZZO-om ove godine, do 31.12.2015: 
> 10 prirodnih ciklusa
> 30 polustimuliranih/blago stimuliranih ciklusa
> 10 standardno stimuliranih ciklusa.


Cure,
vi koje ste na listama čekanja od 5, 6, 7 i više mjeseci po našim bolnicama, ovo mi se čini sjajna prilika da na postupak  ne čekate toliko dugo.

Telefon u ruke, zovite Hzzo,  zovite poliklinike Betaplus i Skvorc. Pitajte kad možete dobiti termin za postupak. Sretno!

----------


## maca2

Vrlo zanimljiva ova info da i BetaPlus sada ima postupke preko HZZO-a...ALI, zašto tako malo?!  :Shock: 
 U usporedbi sa Škvorcem nemaju niti 10% njegovih postupaka...a i velika je vjerojatnost da će te postupke "ponuditi" svoji pacijentima koji su već prošli plaćene postupke kod njih...da imaju veći broj (barem 50% od Škvorca) bilo bi super, ovako samo "navlakuša" čini mi se...  :Cekam: 

Ja sam kod Škvorca 20.8. na UZV prije kretanja u postupak, tada će mi dati i lijekove za stimulaciju...krajem kolovoza opet krećemo u akciju  :fige:

----------


## pak

Super da je i Beta dobila ugovor, nadajmo se da ce sljedeci biti i za veci broj postupaka.
Ja se sada idem lupati po glavi zbog svoje nestrpljivosti  :facepalm:

----------


## Inesz

> Vrlo zanimljiva ova info da i BetaPlus sada ima postupke preko HZZO-a...ALI, zašto tako malo?! 
>  U usporedbi sa Škvorcem nemaju niti 10% njegovih postupaka...a i velika je vjerojatnost da će te postupke "ponuditi" svoji pacijentima koji su već prošli plaćene postupke kod njih...da imaju veći broj (barem 50% od Škvorca) bilo bi super, ovako samo "navlakuša" čini mi se... 
> 
> Ja sam kod Škvorca 20.8. na UZV prije kretanja u postupak, tada će mi dati i lijekove za stimulaciju...krajem kolovoza opet krećemo u akciju



Sjećamo se prakse, još za vrijeme ranije važećeg zakona o mpo, da su privatne klinike postupke ugovorene preko Hzzo-a u najvećoj mjeri, zapravo gotovo ekskluzivno, dodjeljivati onim parovima koji su bili njihovi privatni pacijenti.

Parovi s predugackih lista čekanja u bolnicama nisu mogli skratiti čekanje tako da postupak obave na teret hzzo-a u privatnim klinikama. 
PRAKSA "čuvanja" postupke ugovorenih s HZZO-om ekskluzivno za svoje privatne pacijente, ne samo da je neetično postupanje,  već predstavlja i kršenje odredbi potpisanog ugovora s HZZO-om. 


Kad Hzzo oglasi ugovaranje 900 postupaka s privatnim klinikama radi smanjivanja Nacionalne liste čekanja na postupke u bolnicama, jasno je da su liste čekanja u bolnicama nedopustivo dugačke. U mpo borbi, vrijeme čekanja na postupke i protok fertilnog vremena u čekanju na postupke, kod mnogih pacijentica izrazito negativno utječe na izglede uspjeha liječenja.

Zato cure drage, ne čekajte pola godine na postupak u bolnici. Uzmite potvrdu od bolnice na kojoj će pisati kad ste naručeni za postupak, zovite i pišite Hzzo- u da vas izvijeste s kojim privatnim klinikama su sklopili ugovore, nazivajte privatne klinike koje su sklopile ugovore sa HZZO-om, neka vam daju termin za postupak.
Sretno!

----------


## tanatana

Pozdrav cure,
razmišljam o poliklinici BetaPlus i dr. Dmitrović. Ako koja ima iskustva s doktoricom molila bi da mi se javi u inbox.
Hvala!

----------


## Inesz

*Radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja HZZO ugovorio IVF/ICSI postupke s dvije privatne poliklinike*

Udruga Roda od HZZO-a je primila informaciju o novougovorenim IVF/ICSI postupcima u privatnim poliklinikama koji se radi smanjenja lista čekanja u bolnicama trebaju provesti do 31. 12. 2015.:

Poliklinika Škvorc u Samoboru je ugovorila: 
a) 100 postupaka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
b) 150 postupaka IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom ciklusu
c) 200 postupaka IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu

Poliklinika Betaplus u Zagrebu je ugovorila:
a) 10 postupaka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
b) 30 postupaka IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom ciklusu
c) 10 postupaka IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu

Natječajem za sklapanje ugovora o provođenju dijagnostičkih/terapijskih postupaka radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja od 03. lipnja 2015. godine bilo je predviđeno 900 IVF postupaka, a dodijeljeno je ukupno 500 postupaka.

Link na Odluku o izboru najpovoljnijih ponuditelja:
http://docdro.id/nYfvz8C

----------


## sejla

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87807-N...holoske-pomoci!!!!!

----------


## BillieJean

Pozdrav! Imamo iza sebe 3 neuspješne inseminacije i 1 uspješni (polustimulirani) IVF u Vinogradskoj. Sad razmisljamo o novim postupcima i promijeni klinike buduci da si radi posla ne mogu priuštiti vise toliko izostajanja kad smo u postupku, a to je slucaj u državnim klinikama. Zanima me kakva je situacija u poliklinici BetaPlus sto se tice folikulometrija - u koje vrijeme se obavljaju (moze li se dogovoriti termin, moze li u popodnevnim satima?) i ceka li se dugo kad se dođe na folikulometriju? Hvala!

----------


## laura33

Kod njih mozes na folikulimetrije kad god tebi pase.
Sto se tice toga iznimno su susretljivi i dobro organizirani.
Ja nikada na nista nisam cekala.

----------


## Mon

Drage moje, nova sam na ovom forumu. U pripremnoj fazi za ivf kod Dr.Alebica, prvi pokušaj uopće. Ima li neka iskustva s njim?

----------


## Vrci

Iskustva s njim su vecinom na Vuk Vrhovcu dok je bio tamo. I koliko se sjecam,jako ga hvale.

----------


## ivica_k

Molim info gdje dr. Alebic sada radi?

----------


## Inesz

Alebic je kod Podobnika.

----------


## ivica_k

Hvala Inesz!

----------


## BillieJean

> Kod njih mozes na folikulimetrije kad god tebi pase.
> Sto se tice toga iznimno su susretljivi i dobro organizirani.
> Ja nikada na nista nisam cekala.


Hvala ti puno!  :Smile:  A znaš li možda mogu li se i punkcije i transferi obaviti u popodnevnim satima ili to baš mora biti ujutro?

----------


## Vrci

Koliko znam,punkcije i transferi su uvijek ujutro. Ne znam jel se moze probati nesto drugo dogovoriti,al pitaj

----------


## maca2

Jucer bila kod dr.Skvorca. Obavila uzv prije stimulacije - nema cisti, sve o.k. Dobila puregone,krecemo s 225 jed.dnevno od 2.dc. Prvi put sam na puregonu, dosad uvijek na gonalima...bas me zanima kako cu reagirati.
Kao i na pocetku svakog postupka pere me nervoza i neka poz.energija...
Ima jos netko da krece kod njega u postupak?
E da, rekao je da su dobili ovaj put jako puno stim. postupaka (200) preko HZZO i da ne vjeruje da ce moci sve potrositi,da nema toliko pacijentica. Pa eto,tko zeli neka proba kod njega - nema guzve/cekanja,ako su svi nalazi uredni krece se odmah  :Wink:

----------


## Varnica

Kakva su iskustva s Poliklinikom Škvorc? Da li je još tko išao tamo?

----------


## laura33

> Hvala ti puno!  A znaš li možda mogu li se i punkcije i transferi obaviti u popodnevnim satima ili to baš mora biti ujutro?


Pa ja vjerujem da bi i sa time izašli ususret.
Ja sam sve punkcije i transfer obavljala u subotu ili nedjelju, mislim tako se potrefilo, nisam ja to birala. Tak da s obzirom da dolaze i vikendom, mislim da mogu obaviti nešto i popodne.

----------


## laura33

> Jucer bila kod dr.Skvorca. Obavila uzv prije stimulacije - nema cisti, sve o.k. Dobila puregone,krecemo s 225 jed.dnevno od 2.dc. Prvi put sam na puregonu, dosad uvijek na gonalima...bas me zanima kako cu reagirati.
> Kao i na pocetku svakog postupka pere me nervoza i neka poz.energija...
> Ima jos netko da krece kod njega u postupak?
> E da, rekao je da su dobili ovaj put jako puno stim. postupaka (200) preko HZZO i da ne vjeruje da ce moci sve potrositi,da nema toliko pacijentica. Pa eto,tko zeli neka proba kod njega - nema guzve/cekanja,ako su svi nalazi uredni krece se odmah


Hvala na informaciji!!!! 

A tebi sretno, neka ovaj postupak bude onaj dobitni!  :Smile: 

Ljeto prošlo i svi krećemo u nove pobjede!  :Wink:

----------


## hrki

Bok svim,
ja bih trebala par informacija oko poliklinike Vili u Zagrebu.
Budući da nisam iz Zagreba, zanima me jel poliklinika ima svoj parking?
Ako nema gdje mi preporučate da parkiram? Možete mi odgovoriti i u inbox.
Hvala,  :Smile:

----------


## pak

Cure koje ste bile u Beta Plusu,
 koliko staru papu priznaju?

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da godinu dana, tako je barem meni bilo

----------


## Varnica

> Cure koje ste bile u Beta Plusu,
>  koliko staru papu priznaju?


Ako si MPO početnik, onda tri mjeseca.
Ako kontinuirano ideš onda godinu dana.

----------


## pak

Hvala cure!
Evo jedne prednosti kada spadas u veterane  :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

> Bok svim,
> ja bih trebala par informacija oko poliklinike Vili u Zagrebu 
> Budući da nisam iz Zagreba, zanima me jel poliklinika ima svoj parking?
> Ako nema gdje mi preporučate da parkiram? Možete mi odgovoriti i u inbox.
> Hvala,


Hrki, parkiraš se u Vukovićevoj ulici (moj prvi izbor) ili u ulici prilazu baruna Filipovića. Oba parkinga možeš platiti sms-om.

----------


## laura33

Za vas koje idete u Vili...kolika je cijena prvih konzultacija? Jel dr odmah na tim konzultacijama radi i uzv?  Pretpostavljam da se uzv plaća posebno?
Jel guzva tamo?
Imam sve nalaze  iz 2 mjeseca ove godine, nadam se da će to biti dobro. 
Imam kompetnu papirologiju.
Htjela bih odmah sljedeći mjesec u postupak i sad mi je palo na pamet da sam mogla barem nalaz hormona novi napravit, al sad je gotovo, ciklus prošao..

----------


## maca2

Malo izvješća iz mog trenutnog postupka kod dr.Škvorca.
Ja sam si danas dala zadnji puregon + orgalutran u ovoj stimulaciji - u ned. je punkcija  :Wink: 
Moram reći da sam izrazito zadovoljna pristupom i radom dokrota koji si uvijek uzme puno vremena da obavi folikulometriju, sve objasni i okrene monitor prema meni da sve mopgu pratiti (doduše ja sam od onih koje sve i svašta pitaju pa možda i zao to radi).
Stimulacija je bila 2.-9. dc po 225 jd. puregona, 6.-9. dc po 1 orgalutran. 10. dc štoperica i 12. dc će biti punkcija. Imam 10-tak folikula. Nisam dobila dojam da se štedi na stimulaciji uopće - dapače, "lošije" sam prošla u Petrovoj gdje sam imala slabiju stimulaciju.
Jedini nedostatk je što se plaća anestezija 1000 kn ali dr. zatista ne nagovara na nju već je to stvar izbora, ja ću uzeti jer više nikada u životu ne želim proći punkciju "na živo"

----------


## Varnica

Super, maca2!
Ma ni ja nejdem bez anestezije.
Dakle, plaća se 1000 kn anestezija, 300 kn konzultacije i 250 prvi uzv na konzultacijama .
Da li se plaćaju folikulometrije ako se ide preko HZZO-a?

----------


## Zenii

*Maca2* u koje vrijeme si obavljala folikulometrije kod dr Škvorca, jesu li fleksibilni po tom pitanju (sorry ako se ranije o tome pisalo)?
Na poslu mi je trenutno generalno napeta situacija pa gledam gdje bi se mogla ubaciti,a da što manje izostajem s posla...

----------


## maca2

Ne plaćaju se folikulometrije u postupku nikakve  :Wink: 
Plaćaš konzultacije i 1 uzv koji se odradi oko ovulacije da se vidi stanje (cca 450 kn mislim da je to dvoje)
Oko vremena folikulometrije su vrlo fleksibilni - ja sam si "štimala" kako mi je pasalo, tako sam jednom bila naručena u 13 h, jednom u 18 h, sve se da dogovoriti.

----------


## Zenii

Maco hvala na informacijama.
Zvala sam ih danas,ali se nisu javljali pa sam poslala mail...u svakom slučaju zovem ih ponovno u pon

----------


## Bananka

> Za vas koje idete u Vili...kolika je cijena prvih konzultacija? Jel dr odmah na tim konzultacijama radi i uzv?  Pretpostavljam da se uzv plaća posebno?
> Jel guzva tamo?
> Imam sve nalaze  iz 2 mjeseca ove godine, nadam se da će to biti dobro. 
> Imam kompetnu papirologiju.
> Htjela bih odmah sljedeći mjesec u postupak i sad mi je palo na pamet da sam mogla barem nalaz hormona novi napravit, al sad je gotovo, ciklus prošao..


Bok Laura,
dr.radi uzv ako je određen dc. Mislim da je cijena od 100-200kn ako se ne varam. Jer ovisi jesu li bile i konzultacije+uzv ili samo jedno. Guzve tamo nema, jer se narucijes po terminu. Po mom iskustvu mu posalji mail sa svim pitanjima i u privitak stavi svoje/vase nalaze. Ako trebas njegov mail, javi se  :Smile: 
Sretno!!

----------


## cvijetic555

Da li je koja bila u zadnje vrijeme u poliklinici Škvorc u postupku? Zanima me kakva su vasa iskustva, koliko traje cijeli proces? Da li ste zadovoljne i da li ste isle preko HZZO-a ili privatno?To mi je sve relativno novo i svaka inf bi mi dobro dosla :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## maca2

Imaš temu o privatnim poliklinikama na kojoj se, između ostalog, piše i o toj klinici...osobno sma trenutno kod njih u postupku i pisala sam o tome na temi  :Wink:  http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83065-P...tnim-klinikama

----------


## maca2

Ja sma danas obavila punkciju - 10 folikula, 9 jajnih stanica! Skroz sam zadovoljna rezultatom, dr. isto. Sada samo da se još i većina uspješno oplodi... :fige: 
Što se tiče postupka uz anesteziju je potpuno bezbolan (anestezija je venska, potpuno si uspavan i ničega se ne sjećaš).
Prostorije/osoblje izrazito ugodni, uredni i profesionalni.  :Klap: 
Sutra će se tijekom prijepodneva javiti biologica i reći kakvo je stanje u labosu.
Sa mnom su danas bile još 3 žene na punkciji - ali one su spavale kad sam došla u sobu, a otišle za vrijeme kada sma ja spavala tako da nisam uspjela saznati kako je prošao njihov postupak i kako su zadovoljne.

----------


## tanatana

To je super maca2  :Smile: 
Držim fige da se sve oplode!

----------


## Zenii

Maco 9 js,vauuuu, držim fige da ih se što više oplodi.
Također, sviđa mi se sve ostalo što si napisala, i nadam se da ću se uspjeti i ja ubaciti u postupak preko HZZOa domkraja godine

----------


## maca2

Ma nije meni nikad bio problem dobiti dobre js - u prošlom postupku sam ih imala 12! I endometrij mi bude super (cca 12-13 mm) ALI... mm ima katastrofa spermiogram, u prošlom postupku od 12 js samo se 1 oplodila  :Sad:   :Sad: 
Tako da ja neću znati na ćemu smo još par dana, moguće da uopće niti ne dođemo do transfera...
No dobro, treba misliti pozitivno i ne gubiti nadu  :Wink:

----------


## Zenii

*Maca2* jesu se oplodile js?

----------


## maca2

Evo da javim stanje. Od njih 9 dobro je bilo 7, od njih se 4 oplodilo...danas je 2.dan nakon oplodnje i kaze biologica da jako dobro izgledaju i pravilno se dijele i nece ih vracati sutra vec prekosutra ili u petak (4. ili 5.dan). Eto zasad se sve odvija jako dobro  :Wink:

----------


## kristinica

Maca, super !! Pratim te stalno, i držim fige  :fige:

----------


## id20

maca2, sretno, čekamo rezultate!!
usput, i ja sam u Poliklinici Škvorc, prošla jedan klomifenski (bez js), i jedan puni stimulirani.. ovaj mjesec nas čeka novi postupak, sljedeći petak je ultrazvuk i dogovor o stimulaciji.. ja imam sve riječi hvale, od doktora, osoblja, do same klinike..

----------


## cvijetic555

> Imaš temu o privatnim poliklinikama na kojoj se, između ostalog, piše i o toj klinici...osobno sma trenutno kod njih u postupku i pisala sam o tome na temi  http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83065-P...tnim-klinikama


Hvala na inf.Ppratim sad u zadnje vrijeme situaciju kod tebe i drago mi je da se sve dobro odvija. Kod mm je isto losa situacija sa spermiogramom. Sad traze da obavi kariotip i analizu Y-kromosoma na mikrodelecije. Mozes li mi reci koje je tm morao pretrage obaviti?

----------


## maca2

Nista osim bakt.briseva ejakulata  :Wink: 
Spermiogram smo imali iz sijecnja - oligoasthenozoospermia, prije toga bila oligoasthenoteratozoospermia, mi sretni kao popravilo se nesto - kad ono sok  :Shock:  na dan oplodnje kryptozoospermia  :Sad: ...od 12 js samo 1 oplođena, 4-stanicna 3.dan
I evo sad u ovom postupku ugodno iznenadenje - kaze biologica dosta bolji nalaz nego prosli  :Wink:  
Kako je do toga doslo pojma nemam jer mm stalno zivi istim zivotom/navikama...

----------


## maca2

E da, da javim da danas 3.dno i dalje imamo 4 lijepa/pravilna zametka i transfer ce biti u petak - nakon razgovora s biologicom i dr.oko toga koliko cemo vracati,koliko zamrznuti!

----------


## Inesz

maca2, sretno~~~~~




> maca2, sretno, čekamo rezultate!!
> usput, i ja sam u Poliklinici Škvorc, prošla jedan klomifenski (bez js), i jedan puni stimulirani.. ovaj mjesec nas čeka novi postupak, sljedeći petak je ultrazvuk i dogovor o stimulaciji.. ja imam sve riječi hvale, od doktora, osoblja, do same klinike..


id20, sretno!
kakve su dijagnoze neplodnosti? koliko imaš godina? pitam jer sam vidjela da si imala stimulirani i dobila 12 js i na koncu samo dva zametka (koji dan? 2., 3., blastice?

----------


## id20

hvala.. dijagnoza kod mene su policistični jajnici, godina 28, kod M oligoasthenoteratozoospermia, godina 36..
da, vraćena 2 zametka, 4. dan, 10- i 12- stanični.. drugi dan su zametci već dobili fragmente.. valjda će ovaj put biti bolje.. suprug je pio profertil, pa čisto da vidimo jel' štogod pomoglo.. a jel od vas tko pije folnu kiselinu?? prije postupka?

----------


## Kadauna

> hvala.. dijagnoza kod mene su policistični jajnici, godina 28, kod M oligoasthenoteratozoospermia, godina 36..
> da, vraćena 2 zametka, 4. dan, 10- i 12- stanični.. drugi dan su zametci već dobili fragmente.. valjda će ovaj put biti bolje.. suprug je pio profertil, pa čisto da vidimo jel' štogod pomoglo.. a jel od vas tko pije folnu kiselinu?? prije postupka?



jesu ti rekli što vezano za 10-stanični i 12-stanični zametak, to nije dobro uope za četvrti dan od oplodnje i iskreno me ne čudi da to nije dovelo do trudnoće......

----------


## id20

nisu mi rekli ništa,  a iskreno, ni ja nisam ništa pitala.. biologica je odmah drugi dan rekla da se ne razvijaju baš dobro, i ni ja sama nisam imala dobar osjećaj.. poslije transfera se više nisam vraćala kod njih, samo telefonski javila betu i nije mi se dalo ispitivati.. budem u petak pitala što je pravi razlog tako lošem, po meni, rezultatu..

----------


## maca2

Vratili mi 1 blasticu i 1 morulu nakon razgovora/dogovora s biologicom. Rezultat je na kraju: 9 js, 7 dobrih za ICSI. 4 oplođene i ostale se razvijati do 5.dana. Danas situacija: 1 blastica (kazu savrsena), 2 morule i 1 višestanicna (od koje najvjerojatnije nista jer vec vise od 24 h ne pokazuje pomak). Ovu 1 morulu sto je ostala pustaju do sutra i zamrzavaju ako prijeđe u blastocistu,ako ne onda nista.

----------


## id20

> Vratili mi 1 blasticu i 1 morulu nakon razgovora/dogovora s biologicom. Rezultat je na kraju: 9 js, 7 dobrih za ICSI. 4 oplođene i ostale se razvijati do 5.dana. Danas situacija: 1 blastica (kazu savrsena), 2 morule i 1 višestanicna (od koje najvjerojatnije nista jer vec vise od 24 h ne pokazuje pomak). Ovu 1 morulu sto je ostala pustaju do sutra i zamrzavaju ako prijeđe u blastocistu,ako ne onda nista.


super.. sretno!! bit' će to lijepa beta  :Smile:

----------


## maca2

Rijeci ti se pozlatile  :Wink:

----------


## Zenii

Sretno Maco i želim ti veeeeeliku betu!

----------


## Moe

Sretno Macoooo!

----------


## maca2

E da, za one kojima je to bitno - dr.Škvorc radi transfer navođen UZV-om i prvo detaljno trazi najpovoljnije mjesto gdje ce staviti embrije (najdeblja sluznica)...i nakon transfera na ekranu pokaze gdje su - male bijele tockice  :Wink:

----------


## BillieJean

Kakva su vam iskustva s Dr Baumanom? Htjeli smo se naruciti na konzultacijaki pregled kod Dr Dmitrović, ali nismo uspjeli dobiti termin (na bolovanju je) pa smo dobili kod njega. Ne znam nista o njemu, osim sto su mi iskočili neki negativni Članci pa sam stvorila neku losu sliku, ali se nadam da sam u krivu...

----------


## maca2

Pitaj bolje na temi o  MPO na Sv.Duhu - on je tamo glavni za MPO, ovo u BetaPlus mu je privatni dio koji radi  :Wink:

----------


## BillieJean

> Pitaj bolje na temi o  MPO na Sv.Duhu - on je tamo glavni za MPO, ovo u BetaPlus mu je privatni dio koji radi



Aha, ok, hvala

----------


## Kadauna

> Vratili mi 1 blasticu i 1 morulu nakon razgovora/dogovora s biologicom. Rezultat je na kraju: 9 js, 7 dobrih za ICSI. 4 oplođene i ostale se razvijati do 5.dana. Danas situacija: 1 blastica (kazu savrsena), 2 morule i 1 višestanicna (od koje najvjerojatnije nista jer vec vise od 24 h ne pokazuje pomak). Ovu 1 morulu sto je ostala pustaju do sutra i zamrzavaju ako prijeđe u blastocistu,ako ne onda nista.



Maco, sta je s onom morulicom, se razvijala dalje? Sretno!

----------


## maca2

Nažalost ne...ništa za zamrznuti kod nas  :Sad: 
Eto, u 5 stim.postupaka nikako doći do nečega za zamrznuti...tj. prije 5 god. smo imali 1 blasticu zamrznutu u MB ali kad smo išli prije 1,5 godinu po nju nije preživjela odmrzavanje...baš nemamo sreće s tim!

----------


## mima32

BillieJean meni je Bauman odlican. Sve same pohvale za njega. To je moje iskustvo

----------


## Inesz

> hvala.. dijagnoza kod mene su policistični jajnici, godina 28, kod M oligoasthenoteratozoospermia, godina 36..
> da, vraćena 2 zametka, 4. dan, 10- i 12- stanični.. drugi dan su zametci već dobili fragmente.. valjda će ovaj put biti bolje.. suprug je pio profertil, pa čisto da vidimo jel' štogod pomoglo.. a jel od vas tko pije folnu kiselinu?? prije postupka?


Id,
jesi razgovarala sa Dr Š. i embrilogicom o rezultatu prošlog postupka? 
Tako je loš rezultat  :Sad:   :Sad:  da od12 js mlada žena izađe iz postupka sa samo 2 embrija,na 4. dan 10  i 12-stanicna. Jesi pitala za moguće uzroke?

----------


## id20

> Id,
> jesi razgovarala sa Dr Š. i embrilogicom o rezultatu prošlog postupka? 
> Tako je loš rezultat   da od12 js mlada žena izađe iz postupka sa samo 2 embrija,na 4. dan 10  i 12-stanicna. Jesi pitala za moguće uzroke?


jesam, pričala sam s doktorom, može biti do suprugovog nalaza koji je taj dan bio loš, a i do kvaliteta js, tako da, ne znam.. embriologice nije bilo taj čas kad sam ja bila tamo.. bila sam u utorak kod doktora, spremna za novi postupak, no odgođen mi je zbog povišenog TSH (3.24), sad pijem terapiju mjesec dana pa se nadam sljedeći mjesec da će biti bolje..

----------


## Zima77

Krenula po svoje smrzliće,,,,,

----------


## perla5

> Krenula po svoje smrzliće,,,,,


jooj sretno...
Vidim da smo kod najdražeg doktora...

----------


## Zima77

sretno i tebi možda se sretnemo pa na kavicu

----------


## perla5

> sretno i tebi možda se sretnemo pa na kavicu


Hvala, jos se pripremamo. Uvijek sam za kavu :Grin:

----------


## laura33

Ima li netko mozda tko je sad u postupku kod dr.Radoncica?
Zanima me gdje se rade pregledi/folikulometrije vikendom.
Jer ja se moram javit na uzv 2 dan ciklusa a to ce bit vjerovatno za vikend..

----------


## Leon@

laura33, javiš mu se na mail, pa se dogovorite. Ne znam da li Vili radi subotom, ali ja sam, kad je bio praznik, išla u Škvorc na folikulometriju.

----------


## laura33

Hvala ti.

----------


## Pčelica84

laura 33, znaš li koja je dr. smjena ovaj ili naredni tjedan?

----------


## Leon@

Pčelica, dr. je pon, sri i pet popodne (mislim da je to od 14h-18h), a uto i čet ujutro. Tak je svaki tjedan  :Wink: 

laura, nema na čemu, sretno  :Wink:

----------


## Pčelica84

Aha, to je super. Nisam znala, mislila sam da je jedan tjedan prva, drugi druga smjena. Hvala puno na informaciji  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

*Pcelice84*- evo Leon@ ti je već odgovorila!  :Smile: 
Meni su jučer rekli da se za folikulometrije uopće ne trebam naručivati nego neka dodjem kad hoću, samo da provjerim jel dr u klinici.

----------


## sara79

Cure jel zna netko da je L-u u 4 mj.oduzeta licenca za obavljanje Mpo.???

----------


## Inesz

Zbilja,  Dr L. radi bez licence?

----------


## sara79

Inesz na stranici ministarstva stoji.
Ako mu je netko smjestio, nemogu vjetovati da toliko zlobe u ljudima ima.
Nadam se da je to rijeseno vec jer ja nevjerujem da bi on radio bez licence. Zato i pitam ovdje ako netko ima kakvu informaciju.

----------


## Inesz

Sara, hoćeš nam dati link?

----------


## sara79

evo

http://www.zdravlje.hr/ministarstvo/...cijske_poslove

----------


## Inesz

Hvala Sara. 
Kako se vidi iz Dokument, Dr L nije imao dozvolu za rad koju moraju imati sve mpo privatne klinike i klinike u bolnicama.

Dobio je zabranu rada dok ne dobije tu dozvolu.
Je li Dr L prestajao sa radom nakon ove zabrane? Je li tražio i dobio odobrenje za rad od Ministarstva? Pretpostavljam da jest, jer se  nastavak rada bez dozvole kažnjava popriličnim novčanim iznosom.

----------


## Vrci

Pa radio je cijelo vrijeme. Vidi se iz postova cura po forumima.
A jel se moze negdje vidjeti popis ustanova koje imaju dozvole za rad?

----------


## Inesz

Sukladno Zakonu o mpo, svi, baš svi koji rade mpo trebaju imati dozvolu za rad.

Neki dan su cure na splitskoj temi pisale kako Kbc Split nakon obnove odjela čeka dozvolu Ministarstva za rad

Jedna je privatna poliklinika nedavno objavila na svom webu da su dobili produženje dozvole.
Ako klinika radi bez dozvole, mislim da je moguće da je Ministarstvo zatvori ( na mobu dam pa ne mogu provjeriti).

----------


## sara79

Ja sam prvo pomislila da mu je netko smjestio (od kolega) ...al dozvolu za rad ili imas ili ju nemas  :Undecided: 

A ovo za ustanove neznam, vjerojatno ima negdje nekakav popis.

----------


## sara79

Evo inesz je napisala vec  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

Evo clanak 38.

http://www.zakon.hr/z/248/Zakon-o-me...nutoj-oplodnji

----------


## a_je_to

Radi li dr. L sada, ima li koga u postupcima? 

Mi se spremamo u postupak u Zg i on nam je bio u užem izboru. Možete li mi preporučiti nekog drugog? Čula sam i čitala sve dobro o dr. Radončiću, ali vidim da on radi na više lokacija pa nam je to malo nezgodno jer slabo poznajemo Zg, a bila bih bez auta...

----------


## laura33

Najsigurnije ti je da nazoveš i pitaš njih tamo jel uzimaju nove pacijentice.

Dr. Radoncic ti radi preglede i folikulometrije u poliklinici Vili, a  samo punkcija i transfer budu u Samoboru u Poliklinici Skvorc.
On je svakako za svaku preporuku! Divan doktor!!!!!

----------


## Inesz

Laura :Smile:  14 js!!! Bravo curo! Sretno!

----------


## laura33

> Laura 14 js!!! Bravo curo! Sretno!


Hvala draga!  :Smile: 

I mi smo presretni! Jučer kad sam se probudila iz anestezije i čula brojku 14 mislila sam da sanjam, reko moram se uštipnuti da se uvjerim da je istina.  :Smile: 
Dr. Radoncic je odradio izvrstan posao, dobili smo puno stanica i  sada se nadamo najboljem! Čekamo poziv biologa!  :fige:

----------


## ljube

> Radi li dr. L sada?


radi dr. L

----------


## Inesz

Ima i dozvolu za rad.

----------


## sara79

> Hvala draga! 
> 
> I mi smo presretni! Jučer kad sam se probudila iz anestezije i čula brojku 14 mislila sam da sanjam, reko moram se uštipnuti da se uvjerim da je istina. 
> Dr. Radoncic je odradio izvrstan posao, dobili smo puno stanica i  sada se nadamo najboljem! Čekamo poziv biologa!


Bravo laura33

----------


## sara79

> Ima i dozvolu za rad.


Odlicno.
Bice da je to odmah i sredio dok nije prestao s radom.

----------


## laura33

> Bravo laura33


Hvala!  :Wink:

----------


## Bananka

Laura33, super za veliki broj js!! Koja je vasa dijagnoza i kojim protokolom ste isli?

----------


## laura33

Jel mi vjeruješ da više nisam sigurna kad me to pitaju!  :Smile: 

Dijagnoza pred postupak je bila subfertilni spermiogram, OAS, i to tako da nam je preporučena metoda MPO-a bila ICSI. A što se tiče mene, više manje sve ok,, osim tih jajnika "nalik na policistične". 

Imali smo dugi protokol. Logest kroz 15 dana, nakon toga supresija Suprefactom, a od drugog dana ciklusa Gonal f 225 iu, punkcija 13 dana ciklusa, dobiveno 14 jajnih stanica.

Radio se klasičan IVF jer je spermiogram mm bio na dan punkcije odličan, normo, šta je valjda čudo! Neznam. 
Uglavnom oplodilo se 10/12 stanica i išlo se odmah na blastociste, sve su se djelile, ali su zameci bili fragmentirani, tako da završno smo imali samo 3 dobre blastice. 
Jedna mi je vraćena, dvije smo smrzli.
Dr i biolog nisu baš zadovoljni očekivali su više, nakraju se ispostavilo da je valjda problem u kvaliteti jajnih stanica.  :Sad:

----------


## Bananka

Steta sto su ostali od toliko embrija samo 3, ali sto je tu je...drzim fige da svi troje budu bebaci!! Kod mene je osto kao kod tebe slabi nalik na policisticne jajnike a ostalo super a kod mm je azoo. Zadnji postupak sam primila 2.025iu Puregon i dobila samo 5js a isto su ocekivali vise...rekao dr.da je bio takav los ciklus. I nije doslo do trudnoce.
Sljedeci postupak cemo isto ici dugim protokolom sa suprefactom iz kojeg se nadamo vise js. Sto je logest, antib.pilula?

Zelim ti da se ovaj jedan cvrsto primi!!

----------


## laura33

Hvala!  :Smile: 
Ma i samo jedan bi bio dovoljan! 

Ja sam isto na kraju sve skupa primila 2025 ui Gonala. 
Logest je kontraceptiv da.

Meni je ovaj dugi protokol savršeno legao, sve je išlo glatko, folikuli pravilno i jednoliko rasli, dobili puno stanica i odma se išlo na blastociste.

Nadam se da će tako biti i kod vas! Želim vam sreću!  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Cure, ide li tko u mpo kod Podobnika?
Kakva iskustva imate?

Inače cure, kad se odlucujete za privatnu kliniku,  pitate li kopiju rezultata uspješnosti koje su svi dužni dostaviti Ministarstvu? Rezultati za 2013. su odavno spremni, u obradi bi treba biti i rezultati za 2014., pa bi mogli dobiti na uvid  te preliminarne rezultate.

----------


## Inesz

Nastavljam... Danas je lako biti informirani o mpo-u.  Internet je dostupan svima, koliko tražite informacija od mpoovca prije nego se odlučite koga odabrati kao privatnog liječnik ka...
Pitate li privatnog mpo liječnika koliko ima štetnih događaja poput sindroma  ovarijske hiperstimulacije? Koliko je bilo blažih hiperstimulacija, koliko HS koje su zahtjevale hospitalizaciju?

Je li pitate koji je postotak dvoplodnih i troplodnih trudnoća,  koji je ishod takvih trudnoća...

Sve te informacije liječnici u privatnom sustavu, a i u bolnicama,  trebali bi dati na uvid pacijentima jer se radi o važnim pokazateljima kvalitete i uspješnosti liječenja.

----------


## Malaguena

Evo ja ću tu staviti svoje iskustvo s dr.L. Nadam se da će nekome pomoći.

Ja imam 28, a muž 36. On ima odičan spermiogram, a ja malo netipičan PCOS. Imala sam neredovite cikluse, hormone prave PCOS-ovke- totalni kaos, povišeni androgeni inverzija LH i FSH, AMH visok. Na ultrazvuku nema onog specifičnog izgleda. Samo imam jako puno antralnih folikula.  Unatoč tom disbalansu ja sam tri puta bila truda, dva bit biokemijska i jednom rani spontani, skoro svaki put kad imam ovulaciju ostanem trudna.  Sve ostale pretrage koje se kod nas mogu napravit su u redu.

U dr L smo došli jer ja nisam više mogla slušat kako je sve ok i samo se mora "posložit". Kenuli smo sa stimulacijom kao za inseminaciju, zavšili na hiperu i gomili stanica. I naravno pola boostera nakon transfera dvije najbolje ekspandirane blastice. Beta nula.
FET 3 blastice -beta nula. 
Odmah poslije FET-a ciklus s klomifenima, popila sam ih 20, nisam nešto reagirala pa onda 20 gonala. Opet masa stanica i slična priča. 

Najgore od svega je što sam ja došla prilično informirana. Pročitala more i more članaka o PCOS-u, metforminu itd. Barem 10 puta sam pitala za metformin i kako povišeni androgeni utječu na sve to. Rekao je da ja imam uvećanu rezervu i da to ne mogu promjenit, da on to vidi sa ultrazvuka i da mu ne trebaju hormoni. 

Izgleda da nije tako. Meni se nakon mjesec i pol Metformina prepolovio testosteron, 2 ovulacije na 14 dan. Ovo mi je treći ciklus. Metformin mi je dao dr. R nakon što sam izvadila androstedion koji je također bio povišen. Profil glukoze mi je super, ali inzulin malo povišen. Sad opet radimo doma i jedino ćemo "podebljat" ovulaciju klomifenom. 

Mislim da cure s POCS ili uvećanom rezervom ili povišenim androgenima, moraju prije postupka napravit nešto sa hormonima, a ima načina... Vani takve idu na Metformin, 2 mjeseca ili kontracepcja, nešto... Ili imaju modificirane protokole. Kod nas kvaliteta stanice jakoo ovisi o stimulaciji.

Na kraju je biologica bila super, i rekla mi da kod PCOS-a je jako bitna stimulacija i da ima puno lutanja kod žena s takvim hormonima i da ona više vjeruje u moju prirodnu ovulaciju. 

Eto, nadam se da ćete sve što manje lutati. :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

> Evo ja ću tu staviti svoje iskustvo s dr.L. Nadam se da će nekome pomoći.
> 
> Ja imam 28, a muž 36. On ima odičan spermiogram, a ja malo netipičan PCOS. Imala sam neredovite cikluse, hormone prave PCOS-ovke- totalni kaos, povišeni androgeni inverzija LH i FSH, AMH visok. Na ultrazvuku nema onog specifičnog izgleda. Samo imam jako puno antralnih folikula. Unatoč tom disbalansu ja sam tri puta bila truda, dva bit biokemijska i jednom rani spontani, skoro svaki put kad imam ovulaciju ostanem trudna. Sve ostale pretrage koje se kod nas mogu napravit su u redu.
> 
> U dr L smo došli jer ja nisam više mogla slušat kako je sve ok i samo se mora "posložit". Kenuli smo sa stimulacijom kao za inseminaciju, zavšili na hiperu i gomili stanica. I naravno pola boostera nakon transfera dvije najbolje ekspandirane blastice. Beta nula.
> FET 3 blastice -beta nula. 
> Odmah poslije FET-a ciklus s klomifenima, popila sam ih 20, nisam nešto reagirala pa onda 20 gonala. Opet masa stanica i slična priča. 
> 
> Najgore od svega je što sam ja došla prilično informirana. Pročitala more i more članaka o PCOS-u, metforminu itd. Barem 10 puta sam pitala za metformin i kako povišeni androgeni utječu na sve to. Rekao je da ja imam uvećanu rezervu i da to ne mogu promjenit, da on to vidi sa ultrazvuka i da mu ne trebaju hormoni. 
> ...



evo jučer smo tek o Lučingeru...... ajme majko moja.......

On je dakle tebe stimulirano s puno antralnih folikula (*koliko je to puno antralaca?*) 
i kakvu si stimulaciju primala za inseminaciju? isto klomifene? .... 

i sad unatoč hiperu on daje HCG booster, i vjerojatno je i štopericu dao HCG? O moj Lučingeru..... zar se nikada nećeš naučiti?????

I ti ideš na svoju prvu inseminaciju koja završava kao IVF, iz toga slijedi jedan FET i on tebi - relativno zdravoj mladoj ženi od 28 godina sa samo PCOS-om vraća 3 embrija u FET-u?
To je ilegalno, on je svjesno prekršio zakon o MPO-u to je i nesavjesno obzirom da je s tvojim godinama i anamnezom (ranijim trudnoćama) vjerojatnost da će se sva tri embrija implantirati čak povećana, pa šta je tom čovjeku više? Mislim..... on zna bolje nego svi mi ovdje da takve trudnoće završavaju često kobno po plodove, kobno čak i po zdravlje majke, često se takve žene suptilno ili otvoreno šalje u SLoveniju da se riješi bar jedan plod. 

*otvoreno i svjesno tvrdim - da se žene s pcos-om trebaju držati što dalje od Lučingera! On nesavjesno liječi, on ovakvim liječenjem krši otvoreno zakon o MPO, on dovodi zdravlje žene i tih potencijalnih plodova u pitanje, on se uopće ne drži pravila struke, preporuka ESHRE-a....... 

I nije mi jasno zašto liječnici - evo sad Lučinger, ranije nešto i CIto u SPlitu - vraćaju tri embrija, zašto uopće zamrzavaju tri embrija skupa? Znam da je zamrzavanje valjda najskuplji dio u IVF-u, vjerojatno je financijski aspekt u pitanju ..... ali to jednostavno nije etično niti je sukladno pravilima struke.......  i pacijentice izlaže dodatnom stresu i naravno velikim opasnostima. ž

Dr. Lučinger - stvarno vas može biti sram - ovako ste radili na Vuku godinama, ovako nastavljate od kada ste u privatluku!*

----------


## Inesz

Bilo bi vrlo edukativnoj vidjeti koliko je broj hiperstimulacija godišnje u Hrvatskoj i koji broj od ukupnih hiperstimulacija otpada na Lučingerove pacijentice.

Prema Zakonu o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji, članak 49., svaka hiperstimulacija kao ozbiljna štetna reakcija mora se prijaviti Ministarstvu zdravlja.

----------


## ljube

Kao high responder moje iskustvo sa stimulacijom u IVF centru je u redu, folikulometrije su baš svaki dan da izbjegnemo hiper i da rast folikula bude ujednačen, uvijek freeze all, bez svježeg transfera, opet da izbjegnemo hiper, nikad hcg boosteri, jedina otegotna okolnost nam je bio Milinovićev zakon i zabrana zamrzavanja pa se moralo transferirati u svježem stanju u nepovoljim okolnostima.
Dok mi je recimo Maribor bio katastrofalno iskustvo, bez praćenja svaki dan, sve skupa tri pregleda u stimulaciji, loše odrađena stimulacija koja je rezultirala ogromnim brojem nezrelih stanica i težom hiperstimulacijom, bilo je potrebno uključiti albumine i NMH u terapiju da se normalizira stanje.
I da napomenem, nije svaka dijagnoza PCOS-a podjednake težine, postoje gradacije i shodno tome se pristupa liječenju.

----------


## Inesz

Malaguena, jesi imala hiperstimulaciju?



Sad sam se sjetila postova jedne forumašice :Heart:  od prije 2 godine...

Ljube,  naša generacija, normal responder, amh 20 pmol/l... 

dr. L. joj je dao 60 menopura i objavio samo *2 folikulometrije* 3. i 14. d.c., svježi transfer 3 blastociste...

napisala je ovdje, između ostalog, da sama ne zna kako je preživjela taj postupak...

Ljube, ti si baš onako osoba koja može procijeniti, od kud takve razlike u vođenju postupka kod istog liječnika...
npr.
neku pacijenticu promatra na uz svaki dan, ne radi transfer u svježem ciklusu kako bi umanjio opasnost od OHSS, dok druge jedva da pogleda na uz, ordinira izrazito visoke doze gonadotropina, daje hcg boostere kod high respondera, radi transfer 3 blastice mladim ženama s kratkom anamnezom...

Kako objasniti ovakvo hazardersko postupanje?

----------


## Malaguena

> Malaguena, jesi imala hiperstimulaciju?
> 
> 
> 
> Sad sam se sjetila postova jedne forumašice od prije 2 godine...
> 
> Ljube,  naša generacija, normal responder, amh 20 pmol/l... 
> 
> dr. L. joj je dao 60 menopura i objavio samo *2 folikulometrije* 3. i 14. d.c., svježi transfer 3 blastociste...
> ...



Da. I dobila pola boostera nakon transfera. Mi se jesmo gledali svaki dan tokom stimulacije, ali ne znam kako je to pomoglo kad nismo prije postupka ništa napravili. Moj hiper je bio grozan nakon boostera ali je jako brzo završilo, tek jednu noć sam bila u bolovima. Ne znam jel tome pomogao Fragmin koji sam uzimala, možda netko zna ima li to ikakve veze s hiperom.

Što znači težak PCOS? Ja mogu tu napisati svoje hormone koji su tada takvi bili, meni se to činilio katastrofa, ali eto ja nemam viška kg i nemam baš karakterističan izgled jajnika, ali mislim da su mi izbrojali oko 35 ili 40 antralnih, ako se dobro sjećam. Testosteron je bio na primjer skoro duplo od gornje referentne granice.

može li mi netko tko se bolje razumije reći,  teba li napraviti nešto s tavim pacijenticama prije postupka?

----------


## ljube

> može li mi netko tko se bolje razumije reći,  teba li napraviti nešto s tavim pacijenticama prije postupka?


Ili kontracepcija kroz par ciklusa ili metformin ili kombinacija, no to i dalje nije garancija uspjeha.
U razgovoru s lijecnikom u Mariboru na isto ovo pitanje odgovor je bio da nema signifikantnih dokaza da ista od ovoga povecava uspjesnost.
Imali smo faza u MPO-u kada su se svi kleli u kortice kod PCOS-a pa se nakon nekog vremena slegnuo ushit oko njihovog koristenja. 
Bila je tu davno tema na forumu kada smo brijali na Dex i Decortin, mislim da se zvala Dexamethason, probaj ju potraziti, sudjelovao je i dr.R. u raspravi. 

Inesz, da, sjecam se Ornelke (pusa i pozdrav joj ako nas jos ponekad posjeti na ovim stranicama), nismo svojevremeno mogle dokuciti zasto takav pristup...

----------


## Malaguena

Hvala ljube. Meni je Metformin prepolovio testosteron, LH opada, imala sam dvije ovulacije za redom na 14. dan. Nekako imam osjećaj da sad krenem u stimulaciju da bi bilo bolje...

----------


## ljube

evo link na Dexamethason (posebno mi draga tema, jer pomalo nestaje know how na forumu...)

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/27492-Dexamethason

----------


## Vrci

Meni kao pcos-ovki je isto pomogao metformin, ali i to je prestalo nakon poroda  :Sad:  Sad ni uz njega nemam ni ovulacije, a menga isto više ne dolazi sama kako bi trebala...

A L me stimulirao također sa hrpom injekcija, i svaki puta sam imala boostere, ali srećom nisam imala hiper. Moj pcos je čudan malo, imam preko 40 antralaca uvijek, amh u nebesima, ali ne reagira ludo na stimulaciju (tipa na klomifen skoro nikako)
Prije uspješnog postupka sam krenula na metformin, pa sam imala 2 ciklusa kontracepcije (bez pauze) i onda stimulacija uz kortiće (dex jelte)

----------


## Malaguena

> Meni kao pcos-ovki je isto pomogao metformin, ali i to je prestalo nakon poroda  Sad ni uz njega nemam ni ovulacije, a menga isto više ne dolazi sama kako bi trebala...
> 
> A L me stimulirao također sa hrpom injekcija, i svaki puta sam imala boostere, ali srećom nisam imala hiper. Moj pcos je čudan malo, imam preko 40 antralaca uvijek, amh u nebesima, ali ne reagira ludo na stimulaciju (tipa na klomifen skoro nikako)
> Prije uspješnog postupka sam krenula na metformin, pa sam imala 2 ciklusa kontracepcije (bez pauze) i onda stimulacija uz kortiće (dex jelte)


Vrci jel ti L dao Metformin?

----------


## Vrci

Ne.  On mi nista nije pokusavao ni lijeciti ni popraviti... samo smo stimulirali i obavljaci icsi.

----------


## Malaguena

Ja isto nisam bila reagirala na klomifen, popila skoro tri kutije u tom kao polustimuliranom. Znam da ništa nije garancija, ali stvarno mislim da ovakav pristup za PCOS nije ok. Na stranu boosteri...

----------


## Malaguena

Ljube hvala puno. Ovo mi je jedna od boljih tema koje sam pročitala. Moja tri gubitka su mi već, onako, alarm, čitala sam puno o imunologiji. Teške teme  :Smile:  Vidit ćemo kako će mi sad ići kad imam normalne cikluse.

----------


## ljube

> Ljube hvala puno. Ovo mi je jedna od boljih tema koje sam pročitala. Moja tri gubitka su mi već, onako, alarm, čitala sam puno o imunologiji. Teške teme  Vidit ćemo kako će mi sad ići kad imam normalne cikluse.


Nista Malaguena, sretno ti i javi kad bude kavih novosti  :Smile: 

I preporuka madjim pacijenticama, citajte, istrazujte i pitajte, nece vam sve informacije uvijek biti servirane od strane lijecnika.
Mi starija ekipa hrpu smo ovdje razasutih informacija prikupilih stalnim kopanjem po brdu clanaka, propitkivanjem... znale smo dolaziti svojim MPO-ovcima s clancima iz  PubMeda-a, Oxford Journals-a (Human Reproduction), Fertility and Sterility, nece vam to zamjeriti, vole i oni prodiskutirati  :Wink:

----------


## Kadauna

> Nista Malaguena, sretno ti i javi kad bude kavih novosti 
> 
> I preporuka madjim pacijenticama, citajte, istrazujte i pitajte, nece vam sve informacije uvijek biti servirane od strane lijecnika.
> Mi starija ekipa hrpu smo ovdje razasutih informacija prikupilih stalnim kopanjem po brdu clanaka, propitkivanjem... znale smo dolaziti svojim MPO-ovcima s clancima iz PubMeda-a, Oxford Journals-a (Human Reproduction), Fertility and Sterility, nece vam to zamjeriti, vole i oni prodiskutirati


da - srećom sve više je liječnika spremno razgovarati - primiti pacijentice s člancima PubMeda u rukama, poslušati ranija iskustva... 





> Kao high responder moje iskustvo sa stimulacijom u IVF centru je u redu, folikulometrije su baš svaki dan da izbjegnemo hiper i da rast folikula bude ujednačen, uvijek freeze all, bez svježeg transfera, opet da izbjegnemo hiper, nikad hcg boosteri, jedina otegotna okolnost nam je bio Milinovićev zakon i zabrana zamrzavanja pa se moralo transferirati u svježem stanju u nepovoljim okolnostima.
> Dok mi je recimo Maribor bio katastrofalno iskustvo, bez praćenja svaki dan, sve skupa tri pregleda u stimulaciji, loše odrađena stimulacija koja je rezultirala ogromnim brojem nezrelih stanica i težom hiperstimulacijom, bilo je potrebno uključiti albumine i NMH u terapiju da se normalizira stanje.
> I da napomenem, nije svaka dijagnoza PCOS-a podjednake težine, postoje gradacije i shodno tome se pristupa liječenju.


Ali ljube, moram se osvrnuti na tvoje javljanje vezano za Lučingera... ti si njemu došla već kao formirana - informirana - kritički nastrojena MPO pacijentica - s hrpom predznanja, s iskustvom vrlo ozbiljnog hipera iz drugih MPO centara,  ne može se uopće tvoj tretman kod njega usporediti s onim što on radi s "novim" pacijenticama. Meni već njegovo "ne trebaju mi hormoni, sve ja vidim na uzv" liči na površan pristup koji je u prvom redu određen njegovim ego tripom..... Da meni napravi transfer 3 embrija, ja bih ga valjda prijavila.... o ostalim stvarima i da ne govorim... On kao da je razvojem svojim stao 2000. godine...... .užas!

Kad smo već kod toga, što bi s onom zabranom rada IVF centra dr. Lučingera iz travnja 2015?
http://www.zdravlje.hr/content/downl...C4%8Dinger.pdf

----------


## ljube

K., wrong, nisam ja došla k njemu s iskustvom ozbiljnog hipera, moj mariborski teški hiper je bio u međufazi liječenja kod L.-a (bio mi više pun kufer u doba Milija pa otišla tamo probati), tako da su imali i više nego dovoljno info kako postupati.
No nebitno u konačnici, kao formirana - informirana - kritički nastrojena MPO pacijentica  :Wink: , poruka je jasna, informirajte se, diskutirajte i pitajte i u ordinaciji i ovdje, prije se puno više pisalo na forumu i puno više informacija je kolalo.

----------


## Vrci

Betaplus

Poštovani, 
Dr Bauman je sredinom studenog odselio iz Hrvatske i sad radi u inozemstvu. Iako se nadamo da će se jednog dana vratiti i ponovo raditi kod nas, sada mu želimo svu sreću na njegovom novom putu. 
Također, da bi zbrinuli pacijente, nakon njegovog odlaska došla su nam dva nova subspecijalista humane reprodukcije, prim.dr.sc.Vanja Fenzl i prof.dr.sc.Branko Radaković, kojima želimo srdačnu dobrodošlicu te se nadamo uspješnoj suradnji.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Vezano uz Betaplus.....da li itko ima susreta sa dr Lovrić u Betaplusu?

----------


## maca2

Ja sam jučer bila na UZV prije početka stimulacije kod dr.Škvorca.
Unatoč mojem "navijanju" za drugačiju stimulaciju opet me stavio na istu - 225 jd. puregona od 2.-5. dana, 6.dan UZV pa ćemo prema njemu smanjiti/povećati/ostaviti dozu.
Razmišljao je naglas preda mnom o elonvi, ali na kraju se ipak odlučio protiv (iako sam ja naglasila da bih željela probati s njom). On je mišljenja da sam sasvim dobro reagirala na Puregon prošli put (9 js, 7 dobrih, 4 oplođene, 1 blastica, 2 morule, 1 10-stanična) te da je krajnji rezultat poljedica lošeg spremiograma, a ne stimulacije. Nabrojao je 12 antralaca na UZV, kaže da ga strah da ih se pod enolvom ne bi pokrenulo još nekoliko pa da ne bude hiper jer se na enolvi ne može raditi korekcija stimulacije (tako on kaže).
Kaže da ćemo o drugačijoj stimulaciji razgovarati/razmišljati ako ovaj postupak bude neuspješan.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Ja iskreno, nisam zadovoljna - najradije bih na dugi protokol kao u MB (dobila 20 js, 3 blastice) ali on kaže da s obzirom na dijagnozu/godine i reakciju ne vidi razloga zašto bi se to radilo, da su kratki protokoli sasvim dobri za mene. Ja sam opet mišljenja da je zbog mm-ove dijagnoze važno dobiti što više js koje mogu ići na oplodnju jer je postotak oplodnje kod nas nizak... :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

> Vezano uz Betaplus.....da li itko ima susreta sa dr Lovrić u Betaplusu?


Meni je vodio trudnocu. Pitaj sto te zanima  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> Meni je vodio trudnocu. Pitaj sto te zanima


I meni. Zadovoljna.

----------


## Inesz

BetaPlus ima ažurnu web stranicu. Redovito izvijeste o npr. novim liječnicima u timu, čak i daju godišnje podatke o uspješnosti postupaka.

No, ne mogu naći da su objavili vijest o tome da su do 31. 12 ove godine ugovorili 50 stimuliranih postupaka na teret Hzzo-a.

To valjda drže viješću koja nije za širi krug neplodnih parova koji po bolnicama cekaju i po 6 mjeseci red na stimulirani!?

----------


## laura33

Stvarno zanimljivo kako to da nisu objavili da rade i postupke preko HZZO-a...?!
Jel im to možda narušava ugled, koji oni smatraju da imaju....pitam se...? 
Očito ipak  nemaju dovoljno pacijenata, kad su pristali na ugovor sa HZZO-om!!

----------


## sara79

> Stvarno zanimljivo kako to da nisu objavili da rade i postupke preko HZZO-a...?!
> Jel im to možda narušava ugled, koji oni smatraju da imaju....pitam se...? 
> Očito ipak  nemaju dovoljno pacijenata, kad su pristali na ugovor sa HZZO-om!!


Upravo to se i ja pitam!!!!
Ili su samo odabrani mogli u postupak prek HZZO-a!!???

----------


## Bananka

Meni se cini da su samo odabrani dobili prek hzzo ako nisu objavili da imaju ugovor s hzzo. Mozda su dali parovima, koji su dugo kod njih u postupcima i koji inace ne stizu u bolnicu na postupak, hm. U svakom slucaju su trebali objaviti jer svaki treba imati ista prava! A i hzzo ih je trebao ugovorom obvezati da to objave!!

----------


## BillieJean

Ne bih rekla da su samo odabrani dobili postupak preko HZZO-a u BetaPlus. Ja sam slucajno za to saznala preko foruma, odmah im se javila mailom, rekli mi da obavim potrebne pretrage i s nalazima dođem na konzultacije i to je bilo to. Nisam nikad prije isla tamo niti imam kakvu vezu ili sl. Jedino je rijec o polustimuliranom protokolu, koji nije toliko popularan, odnosno zastupljen pa mozda i zato, ali napominjem da smo mi i željeli upravo taj jer nam je prvi bio dobitan (u Vinogradskoj).

----------


## Inesz

Billie, 
Tnx.

Kakvu si stimulaciju dobila? Kako je prošao postupak?

----------


## sara79

Da vrlo zanimljivo da tako malo ugovorenih postupaka prek hzzo-a nisu ispucali a forumasica maca 2 ostala zakinuta nedavno kod Skvorca za postupak.

----------


## Bananka

BillieJean, lijepo za citati da ste dobili 'normalnim' putem postupak u betaplus koji placa hzzo. Sviđa mi se ta informacija! Sretno!!

----------


## sanjka

Pozdrav,

Evo i moje, odnosno nase iskustvo iz Bete.

Prvi razgovor i pregled je prosao sasvim u jednom ugodnom razgovoru i dogovoru i rekla bi vrlo ohrabrujuce za nas jer imamo los sgram.
Moj suprug 40 god. progresivno pokretnih 4,95. Ja 36 god. visok fsh i lh a nizak amh sa 7-8 antralnih folikula.
Dogovor sa dr. Dmitrovic da bude puna stimulacija sa Elonvom i ubaciti kasnije Menopur i Cetrotide.
Sve je krenulo ok. Imala 7 folikula, dobili 6 jajnih stanica i oplodjenih 5. (Elonva pa cetiri dana sam primala Menopur pa 4 ampule dnevno...ukupno 16 ampula Menopura).
Vratili 1 blasticu a 4 zaledili (ako su bile blastice).
Nije uspjelo....beta 0. Idemo dalje jer imamo smrzlice.
Kad smo se dogovarali za fet odgodila je jer su dolazili praznici, bio je Uskrs. Pa dobro, fet je mogao netko drugi odraditi...al nije.
Kod iduceg dogovora zove nas embriolog da imamo 3 blastice na dva nosaca da koju da pripremi.
Nakon pol sata zove dr. Dmitrovic da imamo dvije a ne tri....pa tko je tu lud pitam se.
Obe blastice su bile vrlo fragmentirane da je se na kraju ispostavilo da nisu blastice vec morule.
Dobro...zavrsila su dva feta sa negativnim betama.

Ovaj put smo samo iz tog razloga u Beti jer ima ugovor sa Hzzo-om.

Znaci dr zna cijelu situaciju. Dogovor je bio da dodjem prije ciklusa po lijekove i dogovor.
Dolazim i sestra mi daje Elonvu i kaze mi da dodjem 6 dc al da ako bude subota moze i petak 5 dc da nema veze.
Znaci nisam se niti vidjela sa doktoricom niti me je pogledala ultrazvukom.
Da me je nazvala dva dana kasnije i rekla da se nepikam sa Elonvom jer da od postupka nista jer nalaz sgrama je i tak katastrofalan. Ja joj kazem da sam se vec jucer piknula Elonvom i da je sad gotovo. Na sto je doktorica rekla pa nema veze, mozemo prekinuti, nece se nista dogoditi. Ja sam rekla da ne dolazi u obzir da izvoli odraditi postupak do kraja koliko god nalaz sgrama bio los i da mi ne pada na pamet sada odustati. Na sto je ona rekla dobro....dodjite 6 dc na ultrazvuk a muz nek vam ode urologu na Rebro. A mi vec bili prije na Rebro. Al dobro nek ode da cujemo opet istu pricu.
Kad sam dosla kod doktorice na prvi ultrazvuk pitala sam ju odmah da kakav je ovo cirkus sada i da sto izvodi sa urologom kad vrlo dobro zna sve. Kaze pa htjela sam "jos jednom cuti misljenje".
Taj dan mi daje orgalutran i da za dva dana opet dodjem. Dolazim i tada mi daje jos 2 orgalutrana i dva menopura i ovitrelle stopericu. Znaci ja sam u ovom postupku dobila Elonvu, 4 Orgalutrana i 2 Menopura. Ovdje se definitivno vidi da se stedi i eto od kud jos lijekova za polustimulirane postupke. A ja kad sam sama kupovala onda sam mogla jel po 4 menopura dnevno kupiti jel kad je iz mog dzepa. Htjela me je odpiliti za postupak samo tako. Pa kako netko sad odjedom tako malo lijekova treba???? Zaista cudno!!!!!!

Ma draga moja dr. Romana Dmitrovic pa kako vas nije sram. Kazete da je vasa klinika vrhunska na nivou europskog standarda...ma o kojem europskom standardu ovdje pricamo...pa vasa klinika nema mogucnost dozrijevanja nezrele jajne stanice a o strucnosti da ne govorim. Pa pitam se zasto ste otisli iz prijasnje klinike, pa vam doktori odlaze iz vlastite, pa vam sestre daju protokole. Pa zar niste vi ta koja odredjuje protokol i dozira lijekove pacijentima a da ne govorim da ni ultrazvuk neradite prije postupka. I to je europski standard. Ma blago nama svima s vama.

Ovo je zalosno i jadno koliko kod doticne ima prekinutih i neuspjelih postupaka pa toliko o stucnosti/nestrucnosti doktorice.

----------


## BillieJean

Nismo jos bili u postupku, upravo krecemo - tako smo dogovorili radi mojih čestih službenih putovanja i stresa na poslu u prethodnom periodu. Tako da su mi, eto, i po tom pitanju izasli ususret, odnosno nije bilo problema. Dogovoren je protokl isti kao u dobitnom IVF-u, Klomifen i 4-5 Menopura. Za 2 dana startamo. Dr B bio na konzultacijama i UZV, svidio nam se i on i cijelo osoblje i pristup, sto se napokon osjećam ko čovjek, za razliku od državnih bolnica. Komunikacija e-mailom, popodnevni termini pregleda, za sad sve 5.

----------


## BillieJean

Hvala, Bananka  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Nismo jos bili u postupku, upravo krecemo - tako smo dogovorili radi mojih čestih službenih putovanja i stresa na poslu u prethodnom periodu. Tako da su mi, eto, i po tom pitanju izasli ususret, odnosno nije bilo problema. Dogovoren je protokl isti kao u dobitnom IVF-u, Klomifen i 4-5 Menopura. Za 2 dana startamo. Dr B bio na konzultacijama i UZV, svidio nam se i on i cijelo osoblje i pristup, sto se napokon osjećam ko čovjek, za razliku od državnih bolnica. Komunikacija e-mailom, popodnevni termini pregleda, za sad sve 5.


Nema dr. Baumana vise u Beti.
Sretno i nek bude i ovaj dobitni  :Wink:

----------


## BillieJean

Hvala, sara79  :Smile:  Da, znam da je otisao u inozemstvo, prebacili su nas sad kod Dr D

----------


## sara79

Sanjka jako mi je zao da si dozivjela ovakvo iskustvo i bahatost dr.dmitrovic na svojoj kozi. Ovo ne da je zasluzilo biti na ovom forumu vec je clanak za novine. Hormoni nisu bonboni da se sam tak prekidaju kad se nekome sprdne. Al nazalost sve vise kritike ova klinika dobiva i dr.dmitrovic da slampavo vodi postupke. Isto tako je suludo bilo dati ti od strane osoblja Elonvu i samo tako pustiti bez uz. Pa to nerade ni neki obicni ginekolozi a ne doktor koji se bavi mpo postupcima i dr europskog standarda. 

Ma bravo dr.dmitrovic i sva sreca da sam na vrijeme vidjela da nije dr kojoj cu ja ukazati svoje povjerenje.

----------


## laura33

*Sanjka*- jako mi je žao zbog vašeg iskustva...strahota, nemam riječi.... :Sad:  naprosto mi je prestrašno čuti da se takve stvari i dalje tamo događaju... :Nope: 

Drago mi je da si se odlučila registrirati i podjeliti iskustvo na forumu, jer upravo forume treba iskoristiti za borbu protiv ovakvih stvari, u prvom redu nemara i neprofesionalnosti liječnika.
Pitam se kada će u našoj državi takvi poput dotične odgovarat za svoje postupke i aljkavo obavljen posao, silne prekinute postupke, neadekvatne stimulacije? Pa nismo miševi pa da se na nama eksperimentira, možda bi mogli ovo ili ono, svatko od nas ima drugačiju dijagnozu i zahtjeva individualni i svakako puno ozbiljniji i promišljeniji pristup svakom postupku.

A što se tiče klinike europskog standarda, ta za mene mora imati vrhunskog, iskusnog i sposobnog doktora i vrhunskog biologa koji će biti također dostupan, i koji će odrađivati svoj dio posla bez uplitanja mpo dr.

Što se tiče interijera i izgleda klinike... interijer me ni najmanje ne zanima, ljubaznost osoblja mi je također manje bitna, nisam od onih koje teba držati za ruku, niti sam naročito osjetljiva. Znači od klinike europskog standarda zahtijevam visoku razinu profesionalnosti, savjesno i korektno odrađen posao te obrazloženje za svaku situaciju,svaki ishod, osobito nakon neuspjeha.

Ja ništa od toga u Betiplus nisam dobila. Eto, toliko od mene, o detaljima nema smisla jer ja sam s njima završila. Uglavnom od mene preporuku apsolutno nemaju!

----------


## izidda

pozdrav drage trudilice,
nakon citanja vasih iskustava, evo i mene da podijelim svoje dosadasnje korake..nakon pokusavanja 2 godine MM (40g, varijabilni spermiogram) i moja malenkost (37g, neprohodni jajovodi -utvrdjeno ove godine na HSG pregledu) krenuli s MPO kod dr. Skvorc...sva dosadasnja iskustva s tom poliklinikom su i vise no fenomenalna i iznimno pozitivna...danas sam u 7dc i u 18h sam bocnula 125j puregona i 0,5ml orgalutrana-sutra imam zakazanu folikulometriju pa sam malkice nervozna zbog ishoda..no mislim pozitivno i nadam se dobrim folikulicima...  :Smile: 
da li je jos netko kod njih u ovoj fazi postupka??

----------


## id20

Izidda, pozdrav! Ja sam evo zavrsila postupak kod njih, sutra vadim betu! Ja sam stvarno zadovoljna, ne mogu reci.. I poznam jednu djevojku koja ide tamo, i tako je nekako i ona, u subotu ima prvu folikulometriju! Samo hrabro i bit ce sve ok!!  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Dolje je link na parcijalni prikaz uspjesnosti mpo postupaka Poliklinike Skvorc. U tablici su prikazane sve zabilježene trudnoće,  čak i one koje su se mogle dokazati samo nalazom Bhcg-a ( biti biokemijske), ali nije prikazan broj živorođene djece. 
Sad je prosinac 2015. i poznat je broj djece rođene iz postupka u 2014.

Ova privatna poliklinika mpo postupke provodi novcem  iz sustava javnog zdravstva,  ugovara s HZZO-om već godinama velik broj postupaka, stoga bi bilo fer obavijesti pacijente  razini uspjeha liječenja tj. o svim pokazateljima postupaka i o broju rođenih beba.

http://poliklinika-skvorc.hr/medicin...9810642716-7-4

----------


## izidda

draga id20,
puno hvala na rijecima potpore..i ja se nadam dobrom nalazu folikulometrije..molim te javi kako je proslo...zelim ti veliku, pozitivnu betu.. :Smile: 

draga inesz,
hvala puno za info...sto se tice informacija o uspjesnosti oplodnje i statistickim pokazateljima, mogu reci da nas je dr. skvorc informirao o svemu..opcenitim statistikama u rh, njihovim rezultatima te mogucim ishodima vezanima za specificnu situaciju mene i MM..to je jedna od stvari koja me u danasnje vrijeme pozitivno iznenadila..nema laznih obecanja o uspjesnosti MPO...a posebice za nas postupak.. :Smile: 

jedno pitanjce...kakva su vasa iskustva s stimulacijom..ja je dosta tesko podnosim te imam dosta neugodnih simptoma..neki savjet za olaksavanje, osim unosa povece kolicine tekucine??

----------


## Zenii

Id20 sretno!

Izzida ja nisam imala nekih nuspojava pa ti nemam za dati neki savjet. Ja sam planirala ovaj mjesec na Ivf kod Skvorca, ali primaju samo curke koje dobiju M do 8.12.
Sad moram cekati da im produze ugovor, a tko zna kad ce to biti..ugl sretno Izzida

----------


## izidda

Draga zenii hvala na javljanju i dobrim zeljama, super da nisi imala nuspojave..mogu reci da meni nisu ni malo ugodne, no sve za bebicu  :Wink: 
Nadam se da ce brzo produziti ugovor s HZZO, tako da mozes kod njih u postupak..
Uglavnom danasnji ishod je sljedeci-8.dc- desni jajnik 7 folikula od 16-15 mm, lijevi jajnik 4 folikula 14-13 mm, doktor je zadovoljan a i debljina endometrija je 8mm trolinijski, tako da bi sve trebalo proci skolski-sutra 150j puregona i orgalutran te u subotu stoperica..punkcija u ponedjeljak ujutro...nadamo se dobrim jajnim stanicama ... :Smile: )

Id20-kakva je beta??

----------


## snelly85

Cure,jel znate koliko u viliju kosta prirodni icsi?
Koliko je polustimulirani (recimo klomifen) 2-5 jajnih stanica?

----------


## laura33

*Snelly85* - dr. Radončić postupke radi u poliklinici Škvorc i na njihovoj stranici imaš cjenik svih usluga, to su cijene koje vrijede i za dr.R.

http://poliklinika-skvorc.hr/pocetna...430984339-2-66

----------


## snelly85

aha znaci radoncic nije vise u viliju?
Joj puno hvala na ovoj info  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

Joj puno hvala na ovoj info  :Smile: 
A jel ima tko info da li oni jos primaju u postupke preko hzzo-a?

----------


## laura33

Nema na čemu!  :Smile: 

Zenii je odgovorila na ovo sad pitanje, par postova iznad... :Wink:

----------


## Zenii

> *Snelly85* - dr. Radončić postupke radi u poliklinici Škvorc i na njihovoj stranici imaš cjenik svih usluga, to su cijene koje vrijede i za dr.R.
> 
> http://poliklinika-skvorc.hr/pocetna...430984339-2-66


Laura33, ovo mi nije baš najjasnije, radi li dr. Radončić onda i postupke preko HZZO-a ili ih radi samo dr. Škvorc, odnosno kakav je to radni odnos između dr. R. i Poliklinike Škovrc.
Možda se ranije pisalo, nisam primjetila..

----------


## sara79

> aha znaci radoncic nije vise u viliju?
> Joj puno hvala na ovoj info


Snelly85 dr. R radi u viliju folikulometrije a punkciju i transfer u Skvorcu.

----------


## Leon@

> Laura33, ovo mi nije baš najjasnije, radi li dr. Radončić onda i postupke preko HZZO-a ili ih radi samo dr. Škvorc, odnosno kakav je to radni odnos između dr. R. i Poliklinike Škovrc.
> Možda se ranije pisalo, nisam primjetila..


Smo dr. Škvorc radi preko HZZO-a.
Dr. Radončić samo koristi prostor Poliklinike Škvorc za punkciju i transfer. Sve ostale preglede radi u Viliju.
Cijene folikulometrija i pregleda koje radi u Viliju plaćaš po Vili cjeniku, a punkcija i transfer po Škvorc cjeniku  :Wink:

----------


## laura33

> Laura33, ovo mi nije baš najjasnije, radi li dr. Radončić onda i postupke preko HZZO-a ili ih radi samo dr. Škvorc, odnosno kakav je to radni odnos između dr. R. i Poliklinike Škovrc.
> Možda se ranije pisalo, nisam primjetila..


Ne, ne, on samo koristi prostore poliklinike Škvorc za punkcije i transfere i to samo za svoje privatne pacijentice.
Nema on nikakve druge veze sa Škvorcom i ovim postupcima preko HZZO-a.

----------


## Inesz

> Evo ja ću tu staviti svoje iskustvo s dr.L. Nadam se da će nekome pomoći.
> 
> Ja imam 28, a muž 36. On ima odičan spermiogram, a ja malo netipičan PCOS. Imala sam neredovite cikluse, hormone prave PCOS-ovke- totalni kaos, povišeni androgeni inverzija LH i FSH, AMH visok. Na ultrazvuku nema onog specifičnog izgleda. Samo imam jako puno antralnih folikula.  Unatoč tom disbalansu ja sam tri puta bila truda, dva bit biokemijska i jednom rani spontani, skoro svaki put kad imam ovulaciju ostanem trudna.  Sve ostale pretrage koje se kod nas mogu napravit su u redu.
> 
> U dr L smo došli jer ja nisam više mogla slušat kako je sve ok i samo se mora "posložit". Kenuli smo sa stimulacijom kao za inseminaciju, zavšili na hiperu i gomili stanica. I naravno pola boostera nakon transfera dvije najbolje ekspandirane blastice. Beta nula.
> FET 3 blastice -beta nula. 
> Odmah poslije FET-a ciklus s klomifenima, popila sam ih 20, nisam nešto reagirala pa onda 20 gonala. Opet masa stanica i slična priča. 
> 
> Najgore od svega je što sam ja došla prilično informirana. Pročitala more i more članaka o PCOS-u, metforminu itd. Barem 10 puta sam pitala za metformin i kako povišeni androgeni utječu na sve to. Rekao je da ja imam uvećanu rezervu i da to ne mogu promjenit, da on to vidi sa ultrazvuka i da mu ne trebaju hormoni. 
> ...


Uh... Do kad će se odvijati ova loša praksa liječenja?

Hrvatsko društvo kliničkih embriologa, Ministarstvo zdravlja Republike Hrvatske, Hrvatsko društvo za ginekološku endokrinologiju i humanu reprodukciju izdalo je _Preporuke za kvalitetu i sigurnost u mpo_ 

http://www.hdke.hr/hr/vijesti/vijest...igurnost-u-mpo

http://www.zdravlje.hr/zakonodavstvo...ce/biomedicina

Na drugoj stranici ove Preporuka stoji ovo:

"- Visoka učestalost OHSS i višeplodnih trudnoća treba biti razlog za poseban inspekcijski
nadzor u takvim centrima."

----------


## MB21

Cure ja sam ovdje nova, išla sam na konzultacije u VV, no kada sam trebala ići 3dc vaditi hormone idući ciklus ostanem trudna spontano, no bio je i spontani...
sada mi moja gin. spominje polikliniku Škvorc i Betaplus, da mogu i tamo ići s obzirom na situaciju i gužvu na VV. što mi vi preporučate? gdje da počenem, u kojoj klicici? koji je dr dobar?

hvala

----------


## izidda

draga MB21,
ja osobno i iz iskustva imam samo rijeci pohvale za dr. Škvorc..za betaplus nemam iskustva pa ti ne mogu dati relevantan savjet..probaj iscitati na forumu za polikliniku Betaplus..
novosti su sljedece: moja punkcija bila u ponedjeljak-u konacnici dobili super 15 folikula koji su punktirani u anesteziji..sve proslo jako dobro, no dobili smo 10 oocita..4 uspjesno oplodjene i sada cekamo ET u subotu.. :Smile: )
iskreno-oporavak traje malo duze i kompliciranije nego sto sam ocekivala, ali sve u parametrima uputa (umjereno mirovanje, bez sagibanja i istezanja, puno tekucine i laganini provoditi dane-600mg/dan utrogestana, aspirin i folacin) koje sam dobila od doktora-po njegovim rijecima drugi i treci dan ce biti najtezi-sto se i ispunilo..pa onda sve krece bolje.. :Smile: 
svim trudilicama sretno u postupku s sto laksim aspiracijama i velikim, debelim betama  :Smile: 
:ghug

----------


## BillieJean

Znate li mozda pokriva li HZZO i kriopohranu zametaka u privatnim poliklinikama - mislim na ove s kojima su potpisali ugovor, kada se ide na teret HZZO-a u postupak?

----------


## BillieJean

I kakva je sad praksa kod ET - vraćaju li uglavnom jedan ili 2 zametka? Kada smo mi isli u postupak prvi put, Zakon je bio drugačiji (nije bilo dozvoljeno zamrzavanje) pa su vraćali 2-3. Moze li se to sada birati i sto biste preporučili?

----------


## laura33

> I kakva je sad praksa kod ET - vraćaju li uglavnom jedan ili 2 zametka? Kada smo mi isli u postupak prvi put, Zakon je bio drugačiji (nije bilo dozvoljeno zamrzavanje) pa su vraćali 2-3. Moze li se to sada birati i sto biste preporučili?


Vraćaju onoliko koliko ti želiš! 

Ja sam uvijek za SET, i  odmah u startu sam svagdje naglasila da ne želim vraćaje više od jednog.

A vraćanje više od dva zametka,  isključivši sad neke posebne okolnosti,  je u najmanju ruku neodgovorno i opasno.

----------


## sanjka

Da javim da je danas 5 dan od transfera jedne morule i jedne blastice. Fragmentirane su obje. Posto doticna uvijek daje nekakve prognoze i postotke, sad je rekla 1% sanse daje.
Mislim reci to nekome na dan transfera i ubiti te u pojam totalno je bilo jako ruzno i bezobrazno. Totalno drugaciju pricu je imala kad smo postupak placali iz vlastitog dzepa i uz elonvu sam trebala jos svaki dan po 4 ampule menopura. Sada samo 2 ampule. I nije niti pominjala da odustanemo niti ikakve postotke niti ikakve prognoze davala. Sada se jednostavno niti malo nije htjela potruditi niti je iti malo imala ljudskosti u sebi vec me je nonsalantno nazvala i htjela prekinuti postupak.
Sve vise zena upoznajem sa losim iskustvima iz Bete i mislim da ce ju to i te kako skupo stajati.

----------


## sanjka

laura33, 
Tvoj potpis govori vise od tisucu rijeci. Cestitam od srca  :Smile:  
S apetitom bi beti dostavila pod nos ovih tvojih 14 js i uspjesan ishod. Bravo za dobro odradjenu stimulaciju i bravo za dr. Radoncica

----------


## Zenii

> Znate li mozda pokriva li HZZO i kriopohranu zametaka u privatnim poliklinikama - mislim na ove s kojima su potpisali ugovor, kada se ide na teret HZZO-a u postupak?


Nama je dr. Škvorc rekao da pokriva..

----------


## sara79

> Znate li mozda pokriva li HZZO i kriopohranu zametaka u privatnim poliklinikama - mislim na ove s kojima su potpisali ugovor, kada se ide na teret HZZO-a u postupak?


Koliko znam da se u Beti nosac placa 1000 kn a svaki sljedeci 1500 kn. To hzzo ne pokriva.
Ti si u Beti trenutno.....trebali su ti to reci!!!!!

----------


## sara79

> Koliko znam da se u Beti nosac placa 1000 kn a svaki sljedeci 1500 kn. To hzzo ne pokriva.
> Ti si u Beti trenutno.....trebali su ti to reci!!!!!


Da nadodam....krivo sam napisala.....dva nosaca su 1000 kn...a svaki sljedeci 1500 kn.

----------


## BillieJean

Bili danas na aspiraciji, 7 folikula, 5 js. Dakle, rekli su da HZZO pokriva kriopohranu, ali samo godinu dana. U pon ce nam javiti da li se oplodilio pa cemo morati donijeti odluku koliko cemo vratiti (1 ili 2). Sklonija sam jednom, ali ipak su vece sanse ako su 2...

----------


## sara79

> Bili danas na aspiraciji, 7 folikula, 5 js. Dakle, rekli su da HZZO pokriva kriopohranu, ali samo godinu dana. U pon ce nam javiti da li se oplodilio pa cemo morati donijeti odluku koliko cemo vratiti (1 ili 2). Sklonija sam jednom, ali ipak su vece sanse ako su 2...


Oni svakom pacijentu drugacije govore i naplacuju pa to je cudo jedno. 
Sve u svemu sretno Billie Jean.

----------


## BillieJean

Dobili smo papir uz otpusnicu na kojem pise da su prva 2 nosača 1.500kn, a svaki sljedeci 1.000. Ali rekla nam sestra da nam HZZO pokriva to prvih godinu dana. A tko ce ga znat vise...
Sara79, hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> draga MB21,
> ja osobno i iz iskustva imam samo rijeci pohvale za dr. Škvorc..za betaplus nemam iskustva pa ti ne mogu dati relevantan savjet..probaj iscitati na forumu za polikliniku Betaplus..
> novosti su sljedece: moja punkcija bila u ponedjeljak-u konacnici dobili super 15 folikula koji su punktirani u anesteziji..sve proslo jako dobro, no dobili smo 10 oocita..4 uspjesno oplodjene i sada cekamo ET u subotu..)
> iskreno-oporavak traje malo duze i kompliciranije nego sto sam ocekivala, ali sve u parametrima uputa (umjereno mirovanje, bez sagibanja i istezanja, puno tekucine i laganini provoditi dane-600mg/dan utrogestana, aspirin i folacin) koje sam dobila od doktora-po njegovim rijecima drugi i treci dan ce biti najtezi-sto se i ispunilo..pa onda sve krece bolje..
> svim trudilicama sretno u postupku s sto laksim aspiracijama i velikim, debelim betama 
> :ghug




Kako je prošao transfer?  Je li bilo smrzlica? 
Držim fige!

----------


## sanjka

Zasto moji postovi nisu objavljeni????
Skoro je proslo 24 sata od kad sam ih napisala!!!
Zar toliko moderatoricama treba da procitaju i objave???

----------


## sara79

> Da javim da je danas 5 dan od transfera jedne morule i jedne blastice. Fragmentirane su obje. Posto doticna uvijek daje nekakve prognoze i postotke, sad je rekla 1% sanse daje.
> Mislim reci to nekome na dan transfera i ubiti te u pojam totalno je bilo jako ruzno i bezobrazno. Totalno drugaciju pricu je imala kad smo postupak placali iz vlastitog dzepa i uz elonvu sam trebala jos svaki dan po 4 ampule menopura. Sada samo 2 ampule. I nije niti pominjala da odustanemo niti ikakve postotke niti ikakve prognoze davala. Sada se jednostavno niti malo nije htjela potruditi niti je iti malo imala ljudskosti u sebi vec me je nonsalantno nazvala i htjela prekinuti postupak.
> Sve vise zena upoznajem sa losim iskustvima iz Bete i mislim da ce ju to i te kako skupo stajati.


sanjka i fragmentirani embriji i blastice znaju dati dobre rezultate i uspjesne trudnoce.........zato saljem puno vibrica i pozitivne energije za ove dvije mrvice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Javi nam se i cekamo lijepe vijesti  :Kiss:

----------


## Varnica

> Da javim da je danas 5 dan od transfera jedne morule i jedne blastice. Fragmentirane su obje. Posto doticna uvijek daje nekakve prognoze i postotke, sad je rekla 1% sanse daje.
> Mislim reci to nekome na dan transfera i ubiti te u pojam totalno je bilo jako ruzno i bezobrazno. Totalno drugaciju pricu je imala kad smo postupak placali iz vlastitog dzepa i uz elonvu sam trebala jos svaki dan po 4 ampule menopura. Sada samo 2 ampule. I nije niti pominjala da odustanemo niti ikakve postotke niti ikakve prognoze davala. Sada se jednostavno niti malo nije htjela potruditi niti je iti malo imala ljudskosti u sebi vec me je nonsalantno nazvala i htjela prekinuti postupak.
> Sve vise zena upoznajem sa losim iskustvima iz Bete i mislim da ce ju to i te kako skupo stajati.


Ja sam bila u Beti, Dmitrovićka mi je radila transfer (iako sam platila i išla kod  Vlaisavljevića), prije ET mi je pokazala naš embrij - fragmentacija preko 30%. I rekla da je loš.
Naravno da me ubedirala s tim...
Nije se primilo.
Plus kaj su mi mrtvi hladni naplatili oplodnju nezrele stanice kako bi mogli naplatiti oplodnju 2 stanice. Ma fuj.

----------


## sara79

> Ja sam bila u Beti, Dmitrovićka mi je radila transfer (iako sam platila i išla kod  Vlaisavljevića), prije ET mi je pokazala naš embrij - fragmentacija preko 30%. I rekla da je loš.
> Naravno da me ubedirala s tim...
> Nije se primilo.
> Plus kaj su mi mrtvi hladni naplatili oplodnju nezrele stanice kako bi mogli naplatiti oplodnju 2 stanice. Ma fuj.


Joj Varnica ja se sjecam tvog slucaja s Betom....pisala si i bas smo nas dvije to komentirale, ma uzas  :Sad:  
Ja sam bila samo na razgovoru i doslovno pobjegla.

----------


## maca2

Ja javljam da sam jučer imala punkciju kod Škvorca...dobila 12 js, 8 je bilo dobrih (4 nezrele), 4 su se oplodile...nisma nešto ludo zadovoljna-nadala sam se većem postotku oplodnje  :Sad: , ali to je već stvar spremiograma, iako sam tražila jaču stimulaciju dr. se nije složio sa mnom - kaže da je 225 jd.puregona sasvim dovoljno za mene, te da sam odlično reagirala s obzirom na godine.
Uglavnom, sada se nadam da će se sve 4 dobro razvijati i da će napokon biti nešto i za zamrznuti. Sutra će me zvati i reći hoće li transfer biti u utorak ili četvrkat (3. ili 5. dan)

----------


## Inesz

Je li laboratorij poliklinike Š. radi  ICSI?

----------


## sara79

> Ja javljam da sam jučer imala punkciju kod Škvorca...dobila 12 js, 8 je bilo dobrih (4 nezrele), 4 su se oplodile...nisma nešto ludo zadovoljna-nadala sam se većem postotku oplodnje , ali to je već stvar spremiograma, iako sam tražila jaču stimulaciju dr. se nije složio sa mnom - kaže da je 225 jd.puregona sasvim dovoljno za mene, te da sam odlično reagirala s obzirom na godine.
> Uglavnom, sada se nadam da će se sve 4 dobro razvijati i da će napokon biti nešto i za zamrznuti. Sutra će me zvati i reći hoće li transfer biti u utorak ili četvrkat (3. ili 5. dan)


maca2 steta za ove 4 nezrele stanice. To je problem hr klinika jer nemaju mogucnost dozrijevanja istih.
Ako sam u krivu ispravite me.

Maca drzim fige za ove cetiri ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Zenii

*Maca2* sretno!

----------


## id20

> Je li laboratorij poliklinike Š. radi  ICSI?


Da, nama je raden!

----------


## Inesz

Pitala sam da li se u polikl. Š. rade ICSI, jer čitam da su česta objašnjenja pacijenticama kako je stopa oplodnje niža radi lošeg spermiograma. 

Ako se uspjesno i kvalitetno primjenjuje ICSI, izbjegava se (u velikoj većini slučajeva) niska stopa oplodnje kakva se vidi kod klasične IVF oplodnje i niskih vrijednosti parametara spermiograma. 

Id20, 
Sretno u ovoj trudnoci.~~~~

Ali, evo vaš primjer, ti mlada žena,  TM oligoasthenoteratozoospermia, od 8 js  samo 3 oplodjene,  ranije od 12 js,  samo 2 embrija,   koliko je bilo oplodjenih js?

Ima ovdje još sličnih primjera kod parova bez osobito teških dijagnoza.

----------


## sanjka

> Ja sam bila u Beti, Dmitrovićka mi je radila transfer (iako sam platila i išla kod  Vlaisavljevića), prije ET mi je pokazala naš embrij - fragmentacija preko 30%. I rekla da je loš.
> Naravno da me ubedirala s tim...
> Nije se primilo.
> Plus kaj su mi mrtvi hladni naplatili oplodnju nezrele stanice kako bi mogli naplatiti oplodnju 2 stanice. Ma fuj.


Varnica onda znas o cem pricam i kako se osjecam.
Pa pitam se kakva je to zena uopce.......
A da.....na forum hr je nestala tema o Beti.........spremna je na sve a ovo sto radi je samo jos gore napravila.

----------


## sara79

> Varnica onda znas o cem pricam i kako se osjecam.
> Pa pitam se kakva je to zena uopce.......
> A da.....na forum hr je nestala tema o Beti.........spremna je na sve a ovo sto radi je samo jos gore napravila.


A zbilja nemam komentara na ovo!!!!!

----------


## id20

> Pitala sam da li se u polikl. Š. rade ICSI, jer čitam da su česta objašnjenja pacijenticama kako je stopa oplodnje niža radi lošeg spermiograma. 
> 
> Ako se uspjesno i kvalitetno primjenjuje ICSI, izbjegava se (u velikoj većini slučajeva) niska stopa oplodnje kakva se vidi kod klasične IVF oplodnje i niskih vrijednosti parametara spermiograma. 
> 
> Id20, 
> Sretno u ovoj trudnoci.~~~~
> 
> Ali, evo vaš primjer, ti mlada žena,  TM oligoasthenoteratozoospermia, od 8 js  samo 3 oplodjene,  ranije od 12 js,  samo 2 embrija,   koliko je bilo oplodjenih js?
> 
> Ima ovdje još sličnih primjera kod parova bez osobito teških dijagnoza.


I prosli puta  i ovaj biologica nam je rekla da js nisu bas kvalitetne, i dobiju fragmente, ovaj puta se stanje malo popravilo, ali i ovaj puta su embriji imali fragmentaciju, samo u manjem postotku.. Hvala Bogu, beta je dobra, danas lijecnik kaze da je to sad 5+4, u petak idem na uzv pa se nadam cuti srceko, ili dva srceka..

----------


## laura33

> laura33, 
> Tvoj potpis govori vise od tisucu rijeci. Cestitam od srca  
> S apetitom bi beti dostavila pod nos ovih tvojih 14 js i uspjesan ishod. Bravo za dobro odradjenu stimulaciju i bravo za dr. Radoncica


Hvala ti draga!!!!  :Love: 

I ja kažem bravo za njega, nema riječi kojima mu mogu zahvaliti,  čovjek ima zlatne ruke, kako se ono kaže.  :Smile:  

Divan doktor, covjek,  vrhunski stručnjak, ma za svaku preporuku!   :Heart: 

Kod njega je ovaj postupak tako elegantno odrađen od početka do samog kraja da ja jos ne mogu nadoć sebi zbog činjenice da smo uspjeli, da je bebica stvarno tu, uglavnom on i dr. Patrik Stanić (biolog) su bili zaista naša dobitna kombinacija.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Inesz

> I prosli puta  i ovaj biologica nam je rekla da js nisu bas kvalitetne, i dobiju fragmente, ovaj puta se stanje malo popravilo, ali i ovaj puta su embriji imali fragmentaciju, samo u manjem postotku..


Ma, da... Nekvalitetne stanice, nekvalitetni spermiogrami... Uvijek nešto na strani pacijenata je uzrok lošoj oplodnji. 
Pozz 
Ali, ako malo pacijenti istraže profesionalni put embriologinje iz poliklinike Š., mogu vidjeti da je ona diplomirala 2012. godine. 

Da sam u postupku, za rad s mojim stanicama, tražila bih puno iskusniju embriologinju/embriologa.

----------


## maca2

Škvorc radi ICSI, nama je to jedina opcija s obzirom na spermiogram. Danas su samo 3 komada ostala i kaze biologica lijepo se dijele...1 se prestala razvijati  :Sad:  Unatoc tome sto su samo 3 transfer je u cetvrtak (5.dan). Malo sam zatecena time,mislila sam da ce ici na transfer 3.dan...sad me strah hoce li ista ostati do 5.dana. Iako, ako su dobre razvijat ce se do blastica i u labosu,ako nisu bolje da ne vracaju i daju lazne nade...

----------


## id20

> Ma, da... Nekvalitetne stanice, nekvalitetni spermiogrami... Uvijek nešto na strani pacijenata je uzrok lošoj oplodnji. 
> Pozz 
> Ali, ako malo pacijenti istraže profesionalni put embriologinje iz poliklinike Š., mogu vidjeti da je ona diplomirala 2012. godine. 
> 
> Da sam u postupku, za rad s mojim stanicama, tražila bih puno iskusniju embriologinju/embriologa.


Ovo je istina, zena je stvarno mlada.. Jel se moze traziti drugi embriolog ako se odlucis za postupak tamo? Ili embriolog i MPO doktor idu u "paketu"?

----------


## maca2

Ne možeš tražiti nikog drugog...ako si kod dr.Škvorca u postupku dobiješ biologicu Sonju i to je to...prije par godina je kod Škvorca radio stari/iskusni bračni par Kniewald, oni su bili među pionirima MPO u HR...šteta što su otišli u mirovinu. S druge strane, i ovi mladi moraju negde učiti/steći iskustvo, mi smo prošli put također dobili 4 embrija (1 odlična blastica, 2 morule, 1 10-stanični, svi bez fragmentacija), vratili mi morulu i blasticu (ništa za zamrznuti nije bilo 6.dan) ali na kraju ništa  :Sad:  S obzirom na postupak u Petrovoj (ožujak 2015.) gdje sam također dobila 12 js i samo jedna se oplodila (4-stanična 3. dan, opet krive spermiogram-kryptozoospermia bila tada  :Evil or Very Mad: ) ovo je bio 300% bolji uspjeh...da plaćam postupak iz svog džepa vjerojatno bih tražila iskusnije biologa, ovako kad sam na papir stavila odnos prema pacijentu/stimulaciju/doktora/biloga odlučila sam da Škvorc ima više pluseva nego koja državna klinika kod nas...naravno, to je moje osobno mišljenje/stav. Da idem privatno i plaćam iz svog džepa bila bi druga priča  :Wink:

----------


## Varnica

No super. Bila sam i kod Škvorca. Tri js, jedna nezrela i 2 - tamne (?!). Nije uspjela oplodnja. 
I meni je žao kao Kniwealdi ne rade više. 
Ako bude novaca, probat ću s dr. Radončićem i embriologom Patrikom, s njim sam barem dogurala do biokemijskih...

----------


## tanatana

Čitam vaše postove na ovoj temi i razmišljam... što točno želite reći? 
Inesz, odmah da ti kažem, jako mi se sviđa tvoja srčanost i to da si bez dlake na jeziku kad teba pružiti potporu nekome tko je zakinut, ili kad reagiraš na nesavjestnost u radu doktora.
Maca2 je mislim najbolje dočarala i moje mišljenje. Moje iskustvo na Sv. Duhu je grozno. Čitam i nedavne postove Kadune i ostalih da je Petrova isto loša. Mislim da isto vrijedi i za ostale državne klinike. Najviše me smeta što ti jedan doktor ne vodi postupak nego tko kako naiđe, pa se onda protokol ni ne odradi kako bi trebao. Državne klinike koliko znam nemaju postavljenu svoju uspješnost a nemamo niti s čim išta usporediti.
Kod doktora Škvorca postoji odnos pacijent - doktor. Ako me nešto muči imam mogućnost poslati mu sms ili ga nazvati. Ako nije dostupan uvijek vrati poziv kada nađe vremena. Uvijek vidim na monitoru kod UZV-a što radi i odgovori mi na svako pitanje. S obzirom na loše iskustvo na Sv Duhu počela sam sama istraživati jer sam vidjela da je doktorica odustala i da od nje mi nema pomoći i kad sam tamo izvadila papir sa tri moguća protokola dr. nije htijela ni vidjeti. Tu mogu bez straha pitati i predložiti što sam pročitala i dobijem objašnjenje zašto da ili zašto ne. Sestre su pristojne, nasmijane i pomažu umjesto da mi kolutaju očima i da moram šutke stajati dok mene prozivaju jer su one zagubile uputnicu. Gore nabrojano je moje emocionalno stanje prije (kad sam se prisiljavala ujutro dići i krenuti na Sv. Duh) i sada kada mi nije problem putovati za Samobor je neusporedivo i mislim da samo može doprinjeti dobrom rezultatu.
Tehnički dio. Vidjela sam uspješnost poliklinike Škvorc za 2014. godinu. Uspješnosti klinika u Austriji koje sam gledala je veća. Isto tako pogledajte malo koji spektar mogućnosti oni imaju. Dozrijevanje jajnih stanica, P-ICSI za bolji izbor spermija za oplodnju, pomoć pri implataciji, terapija intralipidima... 
Oplodnja jajnih stanica je uspješnosti 70% - 85%. Gledala sam video doktora koji zastupa blage stimulacije i dobiva malo jajnih stanica, ali on se pohvalio embriologicom sa postotkom oplodnje od 98%. Proučavala sam polikliniku u Japanu (tamo donirane jajne stanice nisu dozvoljene i doktori se moraju jako truditi napraviti što mogu iz jajnih stanica pacjentice) i oni tvrde da su usavršili embriotransfer do nešto preko 60% uspješnosti. Ima iznimnih stručnjaka svugdje na svijetu, ali očekivati zadnje postotke postignute uspješnosti u istraživačkim centrima i u klinici nije isto. A ja si ne mogu priuštiti ni put u Ameriku ni u Japan.
Vidjela sam da je embriologica Sonja mlada i pročitala sam njezinu biografiju prije prvog poziva poliklinici. Pitala sam tu na forumu gdje postoje dobri embriologi (državne klinike) i dobila sam odgovor od JEDNE forumašice na to moje pitanje. Zaključila sam da embriologica jeste mlada, ali ona radi to što radi 3 godine svaki dan.
Isto tako što se uspješnosti tiće, mene u Americi ne bi primili u postupak osim u posebnim klinikama koje se bave low responderima. Nisam sigurna ni za Maribor ili Austriju. Ako malo bolje proučite problematiku, klinike ne vole low respondere jer im ruše statistiku uspješnosti. Doktor Škvorc me primio, a tamo sam srela još žena koje su low responderi i dobivaju jednu, dvije jajne stanice, ali žele odraditi postupke i koje kao i ja sa jednim folikulom u full stimulaciji ruše prosjek.

----------


## sara79

Tanatana mislim da skvorc za tebe nije dobar odabir.
Tri puta da bjezi js je nedopustivo sto znaci da od cetiri puta samo jednom et.....zao mi je radi toga.
On je jako drag i vrlo rad pomoci i trudi se al iskustvo nema, pogotovo sa slucajevima gdje to treba. Isto tako vidim da istrazujes i citas pa predpostavljam da znas tocno kako se radi ICSI. To samo mogu iskusan biolog sa vrlo spretnom rukom. On ni to nema.
Nema ja nis od ljubaznog osoblja...to je lijepo dapace. Od toga necemo ostati trudne. Treba iskusan lijecnik i biolog.
S ovim se bas neslazem da bi vecina klinika vani odbila pacijentice s visokim FSH. Ja ga imam i zvala sam i slala nalaze od hr do Belgije. Niti jedni me nisu odbili osim Lazarovske iz Praga. Nece oni birati pacijente i mene vec cu ja kao pacijent birati doktora koji ce mi raditi ivf i kojem cu ja ukazati svoje povjerenje.

----------


## tanatana

sara79, slažem se da samo od ljubaznosti nema ništa, ali pošto si zvala sve klinike od HR do Belgije zanima me da li je koja bila neljubazna prema tebi. Baš zbog ovakvih reakcija sam pokušala u postu taj dio odvojiti od tehničkog dijela, ali izgleda bezuspješno.
Što se tiće toga kako se radi ICSI evo jednog videa, utroši 4 minute vremena i pogledaj ga od 17:00 do 21:00 da vidiš statistiku razvoja do stadija blastociste sa 10 zrelih ispunktiranih jajnih stanica.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp3GYuqn2eM
Moj FSH je 4 pa ne znam kako si shvatila iz mog posta da govorim o visokom FSH-u kao razlogu odbijanja?
Tri puta je pukao folikul u prirodnom ciklusu, ne znaš razloge, ali koristiš isključivu riječ kao "nedopustivo"? Ja imam sve u potpisu jer mi je u početku bilo jako teško učiti i skupljati informacije za moju dijagnozu i želim time što više pomoći nekome tko će doći iza mene da ne radi iste greške, ali definitivno nije ovdje da bi me netko žalio pa ako imaš neke konkretne prijedloge za mene u smislu stimulacije, prijedloga doktora (kad si već sigurna da sam kod krivog) ili nešto slično bila bih zahvalna da mi navedeš, argumentiraš i potkrijepiš kojom brojkom najbolje što znaš jer, kako ti to kažeš, ja od tvoga "žao mi je" nemam ništa.

----------


## sara79

Tanatana jesam ja negdje navela da ti imas visok FSH. 
Ja sam navela sebe i druge pacijentice koje si ti navela da bi vjetojatno bile odbijene.
Drugo sam sve vec komentirala i dala svoje misljenje.

----------


## Tasha1981

Inače ne pišem baš ali želim izraziti svoje miljenje o Poliklinici Škvorc. Prije njih sam bila u Petrovoj i pobjegla glavom bez obzira te došla u Samobor u navedenu kliniku te sam sve do predzadnjeg potupka bila izuzetno zadovoljna sa timom jer sam dobivala 200 % folikula i js od Petrove (to bi bilo 2) te sam imala dve punkcije i po dva transfera sa po jednom vraćenom stanicom. Predzadnji postupak su po mom mišljenju sfušali jer sam imala stanicu koju nisu uspjeli oploditi jer  je suprugov spermiogram bio loš radi upale pluća i sumammeda koji je prethodno pio (dr. mi nije rekao da odustanemo od postupka jer je sumamed pobio sve spermiće ). Sada sam bila u postupku samo sa Klomifenom i dobila 3 folikula koji su bili prazni. Imam osjećaj da im više nisam poželjna pacijentica jer mi je dr. počeo govoriti da sam ja ( unatoč ne sjajnom spermiogramu) problem i da moje stanice nisu kvalitetne te je za očekivati ovako loše rezultate! Eto nakon početne euforije malo sam i ja splasnula sa mišljenjima!!!

----------


## sara79

Tasha1981 hvala ti sto si svoje misljenje i iskustvo podijelila s nama. I ja sam iz Petrove pobjegala glavom bez obzira. Da najlakse je pacijentu reci lose js i sgram. Ali zato treba znati reci kad je dosta i promjeniti kliniku a ne u nedogled vrtiti propale postupke.
Sretno dalje!!!!!!

----------


## tanatana

Tasha, upala pluća nikako ne pomaže jer upalni procesi dižu temperaturu, a povišena temperatura ubija spermiće  :Sad:   Antibiotik pomaže spermićima i mm je u dva postupka dobio makromicin prije punkcije da bi poboljšali spermiogram. Isto tri tablete ko i sumamed. Ovo s praznim jajnim stanicama ne vjerujem. Vjerojatnije je da su bile nezrele i ostale priljepljene za stjenku folikula. Kakvu štopericu si dobila? Moja jedna je bila ispunktirana sa 10000 Brevactida.

----------


## Tasha1981

Hmm da...ali ja i dalje mislim da mi je bolje tu gdje sam sada nego u državnim institucijama... Samo ostaje taj gorak okus kod spremanja u novi postupak jer sama sebe upijam u pojam da imam loše stanice sa svoje 34 godine i da nikada neću ostvariti trudnoću zbog nametanja tuđeg mišljenje...kao da mi moj dijabetes nije dovoljna pljuska u lice po tom pitanju...

----------


## Tasha1981

Dr. opće prakse je suprugu tvrdila to o sumamedu...Ali zašto dr nije reagirao kada smo rekli da mm ima upalu pluća mi je totalni propust doktora a da je sumamed toliko jak da ubija i dobro i loše u to vjerujem...a isto mu je davao makromicim prije postupaka... U teoriju o praznim folikulima ne vjerujem ni ja!! Ja sam dobila Ovitrelle u zadnjem!

----------


## maca2

Nažalost, teško je pronaći doktora i biologa koji će se potpuno posvetiti nama i našem problemu te uz to biti vrhunski stručnjaci...odnosno, da se ispravim - u državnim klinikama u HR je to nemoguće  :Sad: 
Naš uspješni postupak je bio u MB i doista takvu mašineriju/stručnost i iskustvo nisam kod nas nigdje doživjela, a prošla sam zaista gotovo sve (Petrova, Vinogradska, IVF centar kod Šimunića, Škvroca, dr.Reša u Ljubljani i MB)...tako da svakome tko ima mogućnost otići negdje van u renomiranu kliniku ili kod nas privatno to preporučam. Mi smo se odlučili (kad smo odlučili da želimo i idemo na dijete br.2) da ovaj put nećemo trošiti te silne novce na nešto što nam nitko ne može garantirati, svoj cilj smo postigli - imamo jedno zdravo, prekrasno dijete. Zato smo suzili izbor na naše klinike gdje je (nažalost) Petrova, usprkos lošem prijašnjem iskustvu opet prevagnula (priznajem, imam tamo dobru vezu) - no, na kraju se pokazalo kao promašaj. Nakon toga odlazim kod Škvorca kojim sam isto u početku bila oduševljena, 2.put u životu (iz nekoliko stimuliranih postupaka) dolazim do blastice, nažalost nije se primila...Ovaj put sam htjela drugu stimulaciju kako bih dobila što više js koje bi se mogle oploditi, s obzriom da nam je postotak oplodnje js u prosjeku oko 30% po postupku. Predlagala sam dugi protokol kakav sam imala u MB (21 js, 5 blastica, 2 vraćene, 1 smrznuta, 2 se prestale razvijati 6.dan pa nisu zamrznute), dr.Škvorc nije bio za to. Eto, to me zasmetalo moram reći, pošto sam prošla već dosta postupaka i znam da najviše js dobijem u stimulaciji gonalom + dugi protokol zaista ne znam zašto je pet odlučio da ponovimo stimulaciju iz prošlog postupka. Ako ovaj put opet bude neupješan ići ću ponovno u postupak samo ako mogu dobiti dugi protokol + gonale...u protivnom zaista više nemam volje/snage prolaziti sve ovo...

----------


## Varnica

> Tasha, upala pluća nikako ne pomaže jer upalni procesi dižu temperaturu, a povišena temperatura ubija spermiće   Antibiotik pomaže spermićima i mm je u dva postupka dobio makromicin prije punkcije da bi poboljšali spermiogram. Isto tri tablete ko i sumamed. Ovo s praznim jajnim stanicama ne vjerujem. Vjerojatnije je da su bile nezrele i ostale priljepljene za stjenku folikula. Kakvu štopericu si dobila? Moja jedna je bila ispunktirana sa 10000 Brevactida.


Makromicin Škvorc daje preventivno da ne bi u međuvremenu došlo do neke upale. Tako je meni objasnio kada sam pitala zašto antibiotik.
Nisam sigurna ni u to da su sumamed i makromicim uopće ista vrsta antibiotika.

----------


## ljube

> Makromicin Škvorc daje preventivno da ne bi u međuvremenu došlo do neke upale. Tako je meni objasnio kada sam pitala zašto antibiotik.
> Nisam sigurna ni u to da su sumamed i makromicim uopće ista vrsta antibiotika.


Ista su vrsta oba (azitromicin), samo sto je Makromicin genericki lijek.

----------


## Inesz

Koji bi bili razlozi za preventivno davanje azitromicina? Da li ima takve prakse u drugim klinikama?

----------


## tanatana

Kad sam išla na prvi AIH na Sv Duh mm se razbolio i morao je piti amoxicilin, one konjske tablete. Na AIHu su dobili malo spermića i onda su me ispitivali oko pretraga koje je obavio itd. i ja sam im rekla da je pio amoxicilin, ali mi nije palo na pamet da bi to moglo utjecati. Rekli su mi da to nema veze da je to moglo samo pomoći.

----------


## Vrci

U prvom postupku kod dr. L mm je dobio antibiotik. Ne mogu se sjetiti koji. To je bilo za punu stimulaciju. Kod polustimulacije nije ništa davao

----------


## maca2

Mm samo kod Skvorca dobio antibiotik,inace nigdje.
Evo javljam da sam obavila transfer - 1 blastica, 1 morula. To je sve sto je ostalo od 4.oplođene js (12 folikula, 8 zrelih za ICSI). Kod nas sve nesto u pola  :Smile:  8-4-2 
Inace dr.Skvorc radi transfer navođen uzv uz puni mjehur, prvo mjeri dubinu maternice,endometrij,radi neke proracune gdje je najpogodnije mjesto i onda ih tamo "spusta", nakon toga vidis svjetlece tockice u sebi :D

----------


## sara79

> Mm samo kod Skvorca dobio antibiotik,inace nigdje.
> Evo javljam da sam obavila transfer - 1 blastica, 1 morula. To je sve sto je ostalo od 4.oplođene js (12 folikula, 8 zrelih za ICSI). Kod nas sve nesto u pola  8-4-2 
> Inace dr.Skvorc radi transfer navođen uzv uz puni mjehur, prvo mjeri dubinu maternice,endometrij,radi neke proracune gdje je najpogodnije mjesto i onda ih tamo "spusta", nakon toga vidis svjetlece tockice u sebi :D


maca drzim fige za morulu i blasticu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca2

Hvala sara79! U kojoj si ti fazi trenutno?

----------


## sara79

> Hvala sara79! U kojoj si ti fazi trenutno?


Maca ja sad trenutno cekam svoje nalaze od trombofilije pa dalje polako. Trebam i nalaze hormona ponoviti i cim na financije dozvole idemo dalje privatno kod dr. R.

----------


## maca2

Sretno draga, nadam se da ce svi nalazi biti dobri!

----------


## sara79

> Sretno draga, nadam se da ce svi nalazi biti dobri!


Hvala ti  :Wink:  
I ja se nadam da ce biti u redu.

----------


## BillieJean

Zna li netko, ako se ide preko HZZO-a u privatnim poliklinikama, placa li se FET ili se računa pod isti postupak, koji onda pokriva HZZO?

----------


## NinaDrv

Spremam se u 3. mjesecu kod doktora Škvorca u Samobor. Vuk Vrhovec otpisujem zbog 5 neuspješnih postupaka od kojih su 2 jako loše izvedena. 2011. sam krenula u postupke i od tad imam nalaze hormona i suprugov spermiogram. Planiram napraviti nove hormone u 1. ili 2. mjesecu, ali ne znam mora li suprug raditi spermiogram? Papu, briseve i ostale nalaze imam od 8. mjeseca prošle godine.

----------


## Inesz

Nina,  je li ideš privatno kod Skvorca?

----------


## NinaDrv

Preko HZZO-a, nadam se. Isla je jedna frendica sad, platila je samo konzultacije i anesteziju kod punkcije.

----------


## Inesz

Pitam to jer je Hzzo ugovor sa privatnicima radi smanjivanja Nacionalne liste čekanja isteklo,  a novi natječaji nisu oglalašeni. 

S obzirom na najave promjene zakonskog okvira za liječenje neplodnosti postupcima ivf-a,  vjerujem da kako je moguće da se mpo postupci s privatnicima neće više ni ugovarati. 

Kako je prošao postupak tvoje prijateljice kod Skvorca?

Sretno!

----------


## NinaDrv

Doktor Škvorc je njoj rekao da će imati ugovor sa HZZO-om i ove godine jer će k njemu ići i par njezinih kolegica. 
On je sad na godišnjem, sredinom mjeseca ću ga zvati pa ću vidjeti što dalje. 
Do tad ću nabaviti uputnice za hormone i spermiogram.
Frendica je napravila jučer test i dobila +, u ponedjeljak ide vaditi betu.  :Smile:

----------


## perla5

Bok!
Molim vas,znate kad se dr Lvraca s godisnjeg? Obicno bi otisao oko nove god,ne znam jel' to jos uvijek prakticira.

----------


## AMH

Poliklinika Škvorc dobila je produljenje Ugovora o provođenju specijalističko – dijagnostičke zdravstvene zaštite s HZZO do 31.03.2016. radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja za slijedeće postupke: IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu, IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu – blagi protokol i IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu – standardni protokol

----------


## AMH

> draga MB21,
> ja osobno i iz iskustva imam samo rijeci pohvale za dr. Škvorc..za betaplus nemam iskustva pa ti ne mogu dati relevantan savjet..probaj iscitati na forumu za polikliniku Betaplus..
> novosti su sljedece: moja punkcija bila u ponedjeljak-u konacnici dobili super 15 folikula koji su punktirani u anesteziji..sve proslo jako dobro, no dobili smo 10 oocita..4 uspjesno oplodjene i sada cekamo ET u subotu..)
> iskreno-oporavak traje malo duze i kompliciranije nego sto sam ocekivala, ali sve u parametrima uputa (umjereno mirovanje, bez sagibanja i istezanja, puno tekucine i laganini provoditi dane-600mg/dan utrogestana, aspirin i folacin) koje sam dobila od doktora-po njegovim rijecima drugi i treci dan ce biti najtezi-sto se i ispunilo..pa onda sve krece bolje..
> svim trudilicama sretno u postupku s sto laksim aspiracijama i velikim, debelim betama 
> :ghug


Hej
mi smo bile zajedno na aspiraciji i transferu  :Smile: 
Jesi vadila betu?

----------


## Bananka

> Bok!
> Molim vas,znate kad se dr Lvraca s godisnjeg? Obicno bi otisao oko nove god,ne znam jel' to jos uvijek prakticira.


Mislim da se u pon. 11.1.vracaju i dr.Lucinger i dr.Radoncic.

----------


## orange80

> Ma, da... Nekvalitetne stanice, nekvalitetni spermiogrami... Uvijek nešto na strani pacijenata je uzrok lošoj oplodnji. 
> Pozz 
> Ali, ako malo pacijenti istraže profesionalni put embriologinje iz poliklinike Š., mogu vidjeti da je ona diplomirala 2012. godine. 
> 
> Da sam u postupku, za rad s mojim stanicama, tražila bih puno iskusniju embriologinju/embriologa.


Sto se tice biologice kod Skvorca ona je od pocetka radila sa bracnim parom K. priznatim biolozima  pa iako je mlada mozda je imala prilike steci iskustvo bolje od nekih starijih kolega. 
inace sam sasvim slucajno na svom redovitom pregledu u poliklinici Š. prisustvovala razgovoru u kojem su rekli da su u 12.mjesecu
od 15 postupaka imali 12 pozitivnih beta i pritom se dr. dobro ogradivao kako tesko da ce se takvo razdoblje ikada ponoviti.
i da tu treba, osim ostalog i puno puno srece.
tako da za taj tim tako pausalno reci da je upitna njegova sposobnost je po meni vrlo nezbiljno, a naravno da cemo svaka od nas imati konacni dojam ovisno o iskustvu koje smo osobno stekle. Moje je vrlo pozitivno.
E da, vidjela sam da si negdje ranije pausalno postavila sumnju da dr. S. uopce radi Isci?
Neznam na osnovu cega, jer pratis mpo teme vise od vecine nas i imala si prilike vidjeti da smo mnoge kod njega bile 
na Isciu, i to neke iskljucivo na isciu bez uopce pokusavanja radenja ivfa a sve preko uputnice, dakle ocito na dobrobit pacijentica.

A sto se upita

----------


## Inesz

Orange, mogu razumjeti da imaš potrebu na neki način zagovarati kliniku u kojoj si ostvarila trudnoću. Žene često imaju osjećaj naklonjenosti prema klinici u kojoj se liječe i/ili klinici u kojoj su ostvarili trudnoću i rodile djecu. 
Svatko je slobodan pisati i iznositi svoje dojmove, ali kad je uspješnost mpo-a u pitanju, stvar je vrlo egzaktna i opipljiva. Osjećaji, dojmovi, mišljenja, sve je to OK, ali dajmo brojke na sunce. Brojke koje će pokazati koliko se je provelo mpo postupaka, koja je dob pacijentica, koliko je bilo kliničkih trudnoća, koliko se iz obavljenih mpo postupaka rodilo djece...

Ova privatna klinika već godinama (od 2013.) redovito ugovara postupke na teret HZZO-a. Umjesto da se javni, naš novac, ulaže u poboljšanje organizacije, načina rada i dostupnosti javnih klinika, taj novac se na ovaj način preljeva u privatni sektor. 

Dakle, samo za drugu polovicu 2015. godine ova privatna klinika ugovorila 450 IVF postupaka na teret HZZO-a  u vrijednosti nešto iznad tri milijuna kuna.

https://www.docdroid.net/nYfvz8C/odl...inike.pdf.html

Iako od 2013. godine klinika radi mpo postupke na račun HZZO-a,  javnosti nisu dostupne kompletne  statistike  tih mpo postupaka, tj. rezultati postupaka obavljenih u 2014. dostupni su djelomičniom obliku, a za postupke iz 2013. nisu dostupni nikakvi rezultati.

Na web-u i FB stranicama ove pirivatne klinike, mogu se naći  samo djelomični podaci o uspješnosti liječenja za 2014. godinu.

http://poliklinika-skvorc.hr/medicin...9810642716-7-4

Rezultati prikazuju da je u *2014.*  bilo ukupno 37 aspiracija u prirodnom ciklus i 124 aspiracije u stimuliranim ciklusima. U gornjem linku na mpo statistiku u tablici su prikazane kao uspjeh čak i biokemijske trudnoće kojih je bilo 14%. 

Koliko je započetih postupaka, koliko prekinutih postupaka, ne znamo, jer su prikazani rezultati prema aspiraciji i transferu. Nema podataka o kliničkim trudnoćama ni o broju poroda. Nema ni podataka o svježim i smrznutim transferima.

Svi možemo pogledati i vidjeti bilo je u 2014.:
-ukupno *37 aspiracija u prirodnom ciklus i 124 aspiracije u stimuliranim ciklusima.

Iz tih postupaka, kako se doznaje sa FB stranica ove klinike, do kraja kolovoza 2015. bilo 16 poroda, a prema navodima iz klinike,  očekivalo se još 5 poroda (ukupno 21 porod).* 

Eto,  :Sad: 
124 aspiracije u stimuliranim ciklusima i 37 aspiracije u prirodnom ciklusu za 21 bebu.

Tijekom cijele 2015. godine ova privatna klinika radila je postupke na teret HZZO-a, pa bi klinika već krajem siječnja 2016. mogla objaviti statistiku postupaka za 2015., statistiku koja će uključivati sve relevantne podatke o postupcima (osim broja živorođene djece). 

No, hoće li klinika koja  mpo postupke radi javnim novcem, to i napraviti?

Ako se javno objave rezultati liječenja, svaki pacijent može sam ocijeniti te rezultate.

----------


## perla5

> Mislim da se u pon. 11.1.vracaju i dr.Lucinger i dr.Radoncic.


Hvala

----------


## AMH

Izzida,mi smo bile zajedno na punkciji i transferu  :Smile: 
Jesi vadila betu?

----------


## tanatana

Inesz, možeš mi, molim te, dati linkove na rezultate liječenja naših javnih bolnica, i ostalih privatnih klinika? Ja sam do sad vidjela samo rezultate iz Bete. Jer ako smo egzaktni voljela bih rezultate Škvorca usporediti sa rezultatima svih drugih klinika da točno znamo da li je njegova uspješnost iznad ili ispod prosjeka u Hrvatskoj. Tako da znam što ti znači da sami pacijenti mogu prosuditi kad nemaju s čim usporediti... Hvala!
A što se tiće da bi bilo bolje taj novac uložiti u javni sektor, ne slažem se. U mom slučaju sam bila na punkciji na Sv. Duhu taman prije ljetnih godišnjih. Slovom i brojkom je bilo 3 žene taj dan tamo jer su ih rasčistili kao radi nadolazećih godišnjih, a u sali na punkciji su mi bila 3 doktora koja su mogla taj dan obraditi puno više pacijenata, ali evo, pripremali su se laganini za godišnji. Naše zdravstvo je u manjku s novcima zbog nabave prema namješenim natječajima.

----------


## Inesz

Javni novac treba ulagati u javne klinike. Javne klinike trebaju raditi bolje, organiziranije, kvalitetnije. Ukoliko pratiš stanje oko situacije vezane za mpo u Hrvatskoj, sigurno znaš da ne postoji zakonom propisani Registar, niti su nam dostupni rezultati liječenja.

Javne klinike izgrađene su javnim novcem, financiraju se javnim novcem, dostupne su svima pod jednakim uvjetima. Velika je odgovornost na zdravstvenim i ostalim vlastima da javne budu bolje i liječenje uspješnije.

Klinike u privatnom vlasništvu trebale bi djelovati na tržištu, osim ako postižu iznimne rezultate liječenja, u tom slučaj bilo bi u interesu hrvatskih osiguranika da im HZZO može ponuditi u privatnim klinikama koje postižu potrebnu razinu medicinske izvrsnosti. Što je medicinska izvrsnost u IVF-u lako se može doznati pretražujući javno dostupne rezultate registara razvijenih zemalja.

Ne, nije opravdano da se javnim novcem (radi se o milijunima kuna) godinama fundira privatna djelatnost koja postiže ispodprosječne rezultate liječenja. 

http://poliklinika-skvorc.hr/medicin...9810642716-7-4

Budući da je jedini objavljeni rezultat višegodišnjeg ugovoaranja liječenja sa HZZO-om, gore linkani, prilično nejasni i netransparentni prikaz, evo rezimea:

*124 aspiracije u stimuliranim ciklusima i 37 aspiracije u prirodnom ciklusu za 21 bebu*

Ne, nije u redu da se javnim novcem financira stjecanje radnog iskustva u području mpo-a za djelatnike privatne klinike. Privatna klinika neka za to nađe načine na tržištu medicinskih usluga. 

2015. godina je iza nas, uskoro će privatne klinike sigurno izaći sa preliminarnim rezultatima, bilo bi više nego pošteno da i privatna klinika čiju mpo djelatnost financiraju svi hrvatski porezni obveznici, objavi rezultate liječenja iz 2015. godine.

----------


## tanatana

Znam da ne postoji registar i baš zato sam te i pitala, na temelju kojih činjenica nam govoriš o rezultatima. Ja vjerujem da su rezultati u javnim bolnicama puno lošiji. Da opet ne spomenem određene doktore koji nisu imali vremena sa mnom obaviti razgovor o mom slijedećem postupku nego se taj obavio 30 sekundi nakon moje punkcije bez ikakvih lijekova dok još nisam ni mogla razmišljati od bolova. Nakon što sam se obukla vratila sam se u salu jer sam zaboravila papir, oni su na mobitelu gledali slike sa ljetovanja i smijali se. Za to su imali vremena. I tebi je ok da ide novac u javne bolnice na taj način? Trebale bi se uvesti provjere kako se odrađuje javna nabava u bolnicama, gdje su doktori tijekom svog radnog vremena i da li se radi puno radno vrijeme ili kad dođem u 1 popodne na odjel zamoliti da mi daju inekciju jer sam još u Zg, 3 sestre i doktorica piju kavu i pričaju umjesto da ih se zaposli da vade statistiku za javni registar. Da im se da posla da to rade svaki dan od 14 do 15 sati dok se već pakiraju doma vrlo brzo bi tu statistiku imali, ali u javnom sektoru to nije nikome u korist.
Ja sam sretna da mogu preko HZZO-a dobiti bolje uvjete nego u javnim klinikama. A kada budem spremna dati 3000 eura za postupak u klinici koja radi sazrijevanje nezrelih jajnih stanica, sa osobljem koje ima dugi niz godina iskustva u području, sa specijalistima, sa zadnjom tehnologijom na tržištu onda ću i gledati klinike vani.

----------


## orange80

Upravo tako tanatana.
A zanimljivo je kako Inesz upravo ti sebi prisvajas monopol na iznosenje "istine",
egzaktnih podataka isl., u sto spadaju i tvoja pausalna nagadanja (tipa Škvorc ne radi isci,
neiskusan je dr. ili biologica itd).
Dok nekakvi insajderski podaci i iskustva koje imamo mi koje smo doista i bile u doticaju sa tom
klinikom po tebi apriori spadaju u sferu manje vrijednog i upitnog subjektivnog dozivljaja.
Ok, ako ja imam pozitivno iskustvo i zato sam afirmativna, mislim da je razumljivo, ali tvoja nabrijanost
i tolika zestoka borbenost kontra npr. navedene klinike mi fakat nisu jasni.
pogotovo jer sve zene ovdje imaju i svoj razum i svaka svoje razloge zasto je odabrala ovu ili onu kliniku,
razloge koje ti mozda i ne razumijes ili nisu tvoji.
ali budimo demokraticni, a ne radikalni

----------


## PeppaPig

Lijep pozdrav svima!
Ovo je moj prvi post i tu sam skroz nova tak da se nadam da nisam fulala temu.  :Smile: 

Uključila sam se u forum jer me zanimaju i tuđa iskustva i da znam da nisam jedina u ovom.

A ovo je moja priča;

Nakon 2 godine pokušavanja a od bebe ništa krenuli smo sa obradom; loš nalaz spermiograma, M dobio tabletice; kontrolni nalaz nakon 2mj. isti. Doktor nam je dao na odluku želimo li AIH ili odmah IVF,ali s obzirom na to da smo mladi,relativno zdravi i da nam je to prvi pokušaj predložio je AIH. Iako su biolozi rekli da po tom nalazu spermiograma radili bi odmah IVF. Ja napravila HSG koji je bio uredan i napravili prvi AIH 22.12.2015. (uzimala Clomifen,Menopur i Brevactide). Nakon toga uzimala Duphaston 3x1. I onda nakon 12 dana test negativan. Tuga i suze. Iako nismo puno očekivali nadali smo se. Plan dalje je ovaj mjesec pauza (m stigla) i onda slijedeći mjesec IVF. 
Sve sam radila u poliklinici IVF.

----------


## Sadie

Ja sam u Beti imala iskusto potpuno suprotno onome što je napisala Varnica. Meni uopće nisu bili "trgovci".
U zadnje stimuliranom dobili smo 5 zametaka. Prije ET-a dr. i embriologica sjeli su sa mnom i razgovarali o njihovoj kvaliteti - bili su srednja žalost i pitali su što da radimo s njima, idemo li na ET ili odustajemo. Rekli su mi kakvi su i kakve šanse imam s njima. Ipak sam ih zadržala. Svježi ET je bio bezuspješan (s "najboljim" primjercima), a idući FET urodio je bebicom. Imamo još 3 morulice na ledu za proljeće. Bauman mi je rekao da su jednom on i embriologica odgovarali ženu od ET-a i ona rodila, a Dmitrovička da se ne zna koji će zametak upaliti. Meni su odlikaši zakazali, a neperspektivna morulica (i još bez potpore) uspjela. To mi nekak daje nade za dalje.
I kod mene je na jednom ET-u bio drugi dr. jer je moj bio na službenom putu. Al meni je to pasalo da malo njoj postavljam ista pitanja kao i B. pa da usporedim što pričaju. Ona me je zbedirala jer je pitala zašto prebacujemo samo 2 komada, ali me je ohrabrila jer je rekla da dok god imam zametak imam i šanse jer će nekii upaliti, samo je pitanje koji. Srećom, nabasali smo na jednog takvoga.

Zvali su me da im kažem neke podatke (anonimno) jer moraju slati statistiku HZZO-u. Zanimaju ih podaci o privatnim klinikama, a neće objaviti podatke svojih soc. klinika. 

Mi u proljeće idemo ponovo. Nimalo me to ne veseli. Ovaj put je lakše jer imamo malu curicu, al je i teže jer ću sad imati 41/42 god. Kod mene je to problem - imam hrpu js, ali loše kvalitete.

----------


## snelly85

Cure,jel ima netko da je isao u skvorc preko hzzo-a?
Kakvi su vam dojmovi?
Da idem tamo ili da se drzim vinogradske?
Ja sam se narucila 3.2.
U 11.mj sam imala 1.ivf/icsi u prirodnom ali nije uspjelo.

----------


## Zenii

Snelly85, ja planiram ići, a vjerujem da će se javiti cure koje su išle sa svojim dojmovima. Dosta se pisalo u prethodnim postovima.
U veljači si se naručila na konzultacije ili?
Jesi dobila od njih informaciju kada će i hoće li im obnoviti ugovor s HZZO-om? Naime, isti je istekao s 31.12.2015. i bojim se da bi se to moglo odužiti obzirom da se šuška o izmjenama zakona o mpo.
Možda da ne odustaješ od Vinogradske dok ovi ne produže ugovor, ne znam...
Ja imam sve nalaze spremne i mogla bih odmah krenuti na postupak, ali sad me ovo s tim produženjem baš živcira i ne znam u kojem smjeru krenuti.

----------


## Vrci

Piše da je ugovor produljen do 31.03.2016. (što nije na predhodnoj stranici?)
Vidjela sam im na facebook stranici

----------


## snelly85

na njhovoj stranici pise da im je ugovor produzen.

----------


## Zenii

Ajme kak ste mi sad uljepsale dan, ne znam kako mi je to promaklo

----------


## snelly85

eto nas mi je drago  :Smile:  samo pozuri,ja sam zvala jucer i rekli su da imaju termin kraj prvog tj. pocetak 2.
Pitala sam za dr.Radoncica jel on radi postupke kod njih.Nisam najbolje shvatila odgovor,nesto je rekla da su postupci preko hzzo iskljucivo njihovi,a da je dr. Radoncic vanjski suradnik.Koristi njihove prostorije za rad?!
Pretpostavila sam da se onda ne mogu narucit kod njega?1
Kad ljudi nisu u stanju jednostavno odgovorit sa da ili ne,a ja malo sporije kopcam  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

Ukratko, ne, ne možeš se naručiti za dr. Radončića kod njih jer on nije njihov djelatnik.
Postupci za njega se dogovaraju u poliklinici Vili i nisu pokriveni preko HZZO-a.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## sara79

> eto nas mi je drago  samo pozuri,ja sam zvala jucer i rekli su da imaju termin kraj prvog tj. pocetak 2.
> Pitala sam za dr.Radoncica jel on radi postupke kod njih.Nisam najbolje shvatila odgovor,nesto je rekla da su postupci preko hzzo iskljucivo njihovi,a da je dr. Radoncic vanjski suradnik.Koristi njihove prostorije za rad?!
> Pretpostavila sam da se onda ne mogu narucit kod njega?1
> Kad ljudi nisu u stanju jednostavno odgovorit sa da ili ne,a ja malo sporije kopcam


snelly85 sta ti nismo vec laura33, leon@ i ja pisale da dr. R nema veze s ovim postupcima kod Skvorca prek hzzo-a??
Sam si ti zaboravila  :Smile:  
Vrati se par stranica unatrag pa ces naci par cura da je bilo kod Skvorca pa ih mozes kontaktirati na pp ako se vec ovdje nejave.

Zenii ti je dobro svjetovala da ne odustajes od Vinogradske dok se ovo kod Skvorca ne potvrdi ziher.

Maca je jedan postupak izvjesila kod njega pa zato ti govorim a i pitanje je sto ce biti s ovom promjenom vlasti.

----------


## amazonka

Ako na stranici poliklinike Škvorc piše da je ugovor produžen onda je produžen. Ako ne piše onda nije, vrlo jednostavno.
Što se Zakona tiče, sadašnji je na snazi. A što će biti ubuduće tek treba vidjeti, i onda poduzeti mjere, nadam se i uz vašu pomoć.

----------


## Varnica

Ja sam bila kod prof. Vlaisavljevića u Beti plus. Ne bih to ponovila. 
Da su mi naplatili jedan ICSI previše- jesu. Tko radi ICSI na nezreloj stanici?!
Savjet- kad kupujete ljekove, nađite najpovoljniju opciju za sebe. Mi nismo htjelu kupovati u Mandis pharmu u koji su nas poslali i koji su već kao čuvali lijekove za mene jer sam već ranije našla jeftinije.

----------


## Inesz

Na 98. sjednici UV Hzzo-a  od 17. 12. 2015. donesena je odluka o sklapanju ugovora s privatnim klinikama za postupke mpo radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja. 

Do 31. 3. 2016. BetaPlus ugovorila je 25 postupaka, a Poliklinika Skvorc 225 mpo postupaka.


Cure, jeste li vidjeli da je BetaPlus javno obavijestila o sklapanju ugovora s HZZO-om?

----------


## sara79

I u jednoj i u drugoj klinici znatno manje ugovorenih postupaka.
U Beti prosli i zapravo prvi put bilo 50 ugovorenih postupaka a kod Skvorca 450 postupaka.

----------


## Inesz

Ovo su ugovori na 3 mjeseca, prethodni su bili na 6 mjeseci.

Ova odluka UV Hzzo-a objavljena je sredinom prosinca.  BetaPlus je, čini se, opet odlučila da ne objavi zainteresiranim pacijentima kako je sklopila ugovor s HZZO-om za mpo postupke radi smanjivanja Nacionalne liste čekanja. 
.

----------


## Sadie

Kad oni dobivaju te ugovore? U Beti su dobili postupke lani, a za ovu godinu nis ne znaju. Ja bih rado na 1 postupak prek hzzo-a u svojoj mpo karijeri, al izgleda da necu stic jer mi se blizi 42. rodendan. Ovaj put mi ne gine kredit.  :Sad:

----------


## Sadie

> Na 98. sjednici UV Hzzo-a  od 17. 12. 2015. donesena je odluka o sklapanju ugovora s privatnim klinikama za postupke mpo radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja. 
> 
> Do 31. 3. 2016. BetaPlus ugovorila je 25 postupaka, a Poliklinika Skvorc 225 mpo postupaka.
> 
> 
> Cure, jeste li vidjeli da je BetaPlus javno obavijestila o sklapanju ugovora s HZZO-om?


Ne kuzim se u ugovore. Znaci li to da je Beta dobila ugovor o kvoti za 2016.? Prije 10 min. mi je rekla sestra da ne znaju nista za 2016. vec da su zadnje dobili postupke u lani u kolovozu.

----------


## sara79

> Ovo su ugovori na 3 mjeseca, prethodni su bili na 6 mjeseci.
> 
> Ova odluka UV Hzzo-a objavljena je sredinom prosinca.  BetaPlus je, čini se, opet odlučila da ne objavi zainteresiranim pacijentima kako je sklopila ugovor s HZZO-om za mpo postupke radi smanjivanja Nacionalne liste čekanja. 
> .


Inesz jesi sigurna da je to bilo za 6 mjeseci???
Ovdje na rodi je tek u osmom mjesecu tocnije sredinom kolovoza objavljeno da su ugovorili postupke i da ih treba sprovesti do 31.12.2015.

----------


## Inesz

Sadie,  odluka 98. sjednice upravnog vijeća Hzzo-a bila je 17. 12. 2015.  Odluka je dostupna na webu Hzzo-a.

----------


## Inesz

> Inesz jesi sigurna da je to bilo za 6 mjeseci???
> Ovdje na rodi je tek u osmom mjesecu tocnije sredinom kolovoza objavljeno da su ugovorili postupke i da ih treba sprovesti do 31.12.2015.


Sigurna sam. To su bili postupci ugovoreni za period od srpnja do prosinca 2015. 
Gore u nekom mom postu imaš link na tu odluku UV HZZO-A od 3. 7. 2015.

----------


## Inesz

http://www.hzzo.hr/o-zavodu/odluke-uv/
Odluka za postupke do 31. 3. 2016.,  sjednica UV Hzzo-a od 17. 12. 2015.

----------


## Sadie

Vjerojatno nisu još dobili ugovor/rješenje, što nije razlog da mi sestra kaže da ne znaju. E, to je već laž. Tamo su svi divni i ljubazni, a ova je bila tak škrta na riječima da sam u jednom trenutku mislila da se prekinula veza. 
Škvorc je dobio daleko više postupaka. Kad se to kod njega "razdijeli"? Ja imam fore do ljeta (a mogu krenuti tek u travnju jer je bio cr), a onda sam neperspektivna wannabe trudnica.
Ne žalimo ni kune koju smo potrošili na bebicu, al isključivo privatno dobiti dvoje djece već je jako puno love. Da uspijemo na 1 stimulirani prek HZZO-a, uštedjeli bismo 15.000 kn.

----------


## Inesz

Sadie,  kad si pitala u klinici za Hzzo postupke? 
Ova odluka o dodjeli postupaka na teret hzzo-a na snazi je već 25 dana. 

Hzzo oglasi natječaj za mpo postupke radi smanjivanja Nacionalne liste čekanja i privatne klinike same odlučuju za koliko će se kojih mpo postupaka natjecati.

Ne odlučuje o hzzo koliko će kojoj klinici dodijeliti postupaka već same privatne klinike.

----------


## laura33

*Sadie* - od srca vam želim da uspijete upasti u postupke preko HZZO-a i da ćete uspijeti dobiti bebicu.  :Smile: 

Što se tiče Betaplus klinike ja ne smijem više komentirati, obećala sam sama sebi tako da suzdržat ću se od komentara....ali moram ti reći da iz iskustva ljudi koji su nakon privatnog postupka odradili i postupak preko HZZO-a sve se promijenilo, počevši od ljubaznosti osoblja....
Tako da nemoj da te to čudi. 
Ljubazni su samo zato jer moraju biti i jer je mpo biznis koji donosi veliki novac.

----------


## AMH

> Cure,jel ima netko da je isao u skvorc preko hzzo-a?
> Kakvi su vam dojmovi?
> Da idem tamo ili da se drzim vinogradske?
> Ja sam se narucila 3.2.
> U 11.mj sam imala 1.ivf/icsi u prirodnom ali nije uspjelo.


Ja sam bila kod dr. Škvorc preko HZZO. Iskustvo je totalno pozitivno i cijelo osoblje klinike je odlično. Prvi put sam bila u 10.mj na prirodnom al je izostala oplodnja. Sad u 12.mj stimulirani postupak (12 jajnih stanica za ICSI, rezultat 7 blastica, 2vraćene, 5 zamrznutih). Sad sam 7+2 i srčeko kuca  :Smile:  :Heart: 
U petak idem baš kod dr. Škvorc na pregled  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Saznala sam o čemu je ova odluka.
Dakle, za 2015. poliklinike su dobile određenu kvotu postupaka. Nisu sve uspjele iskoristiti pa je HZZO objavio odluku prema kojoj neiskorištene postupke smiju iskoristiti do 31.3. 2016. Na to se odnosi ova odluka gore, jedino što su napisali krivi broj postupaka budući da ih nisu kontaktirali već nekim svojim izračunom. 
Ugovor za 2016. ide naljeto.

*laura*, hvala, iako nećemo stići prek HZZO-a jer ću navršiti 42 prije novog ugovora. Al ok, ionak nismo ziher računali na to. Prvi put smo se nekak pokrpali financijski pa nije da opet idemo u kredit. 
Ne znam kakvi su sada. Vjerojatno sam naletjela na krivu sestru. Znam da su divni i krasni, razgovaraju s nama kao da nas razumiju jer to masno plaćamo, ali tamo do sada nisam imala osjećaj da sam došla k "trgovcima" (ne bi mi radili et s lošim zamecima samo da naplate i sl.) i nisu glumatali. Ako netko nije ljubazan po prirodi, taj neće biti ljubazan niti ako mu naredi šef (imam iskustva s takvim kolegicama). Al nije mi to toliko bitno kod privatnika. Bitno mi je da se osjećam kao čovjek, ne čekam red satima, dr. nije teško doći na pregled od doma jer zna koliko to košta, ne osjećam se kao da prosim plodnost u čekaonici i ne gadi mi se ići na wc (ja bih si takav doma htjela imati), dr. sve strpljivo objasni... Takve neke stvari koje čine razliku između humanog pristupa i tvorničke trake. Al najbitnije je da smo, čim smo dobili nalaze (i dr. nam je rekao nek idemo prek uputnice, a ne privatno kod njih), u 5 mjeseci smo odradili 4 postupka i dobili bebu. 
Neki dan mm gleda malu i kaže da nam je ovo najbolje uloženih 40.000 kn.  :Zaljubljen: 

Šteta što nam je B. otišo u Irsku. Nemam pojma ko su ovi novi, al moram priznat da me nit ne zanima.
Dugo me nije bilo na ovom forumu, pa sam se raspričala.  :Grin:

----------


## Vrci

Kako uopće u Betaplusu doći na hzzo postupak? Ako ih ne objavljuju na webu niti fejsu, jel to onda ide za njihove pacijente? Baš me zanima. Mi polako planiramo za iduće. Budući da smo se za prvo lijepo istrošili, nisam išla ni na što preko hzzo, voljela bih i to probati iskoristiti. Ako će još postojati na ljeto neki dobar zakon...

----------


## Sadie

Pričaj mi. Mi smo sve postupke do sada radili privatno, a tak će biti i s drugom trudnoćom. Neću ni razmišljati koliko dajemo za hhzo mm i ja, i onda koliko nas sve ovo košta. A za dvoje djece to je ipak dobra cifra. Vrijedi to, al treba to iskeširati.
Nazovi ih u srpnju/kolovozu.

----------


## MB21

Pozdrav cure,

i ja sam uspjela stupiti u kontakt u klinici Škvorc, pa evo sam odlučila kreniti u mpo borbu kod njih. Ako ima koja da tek kreće isto tamo, ili neka koja je bila neka se javi sa iskustvom. Puno bi pomoglo.

hvala

----------


## MB21

AMH, da li se u klinici Škvoc plaćaju pregledi, spermiogram, UZV... ako ideš preko HZZO?
hvala

----------


## MB21

> Ja sam bila kod dr. Škvorc preko HZZO. Iskustvo je totalno pozitivno i cijelo osoblje klinike je odlično. Prvi put sam bila u 10.mj na prirodnom al je izostala oplodnja. Sad u 12.mj stimulirani postupak (12 jajnih stanica za ICSI, rezultat 7 blastica, 2vraćene, 5 zamrznutih). Sad sam 7+2 i srčeko kuca 
> U petak idem baš kod dr. Škvorc na pregled


AMH, da li se u klinici Škvoc plaćaju pregledi, spermiogram, UZV... ako ideš preko HZZO?
hvala

----------


## AMH

Platili smo prvi put konzultacije 300kn i ja sam htjela da mi UZV napravi da vidi kakvo je stanje kod mene i to je bilo 250kn. Spermiogram smo radili najprije u IVF, a onda ponovili kod njega kad smo odpočetka odulčili da idemo k njemu i to se placa. To ne pokriva HZZO kod njega. Kad kreneš u postupak onda je sve besplatno. Ja nisam više ništa platila dalje.
Moje iskustvo je totalno pozitivno i nebi mijenjala doktora jer mi je odličan.  :Smile:

----------


## MB21

> Platili smo prvi put konzultacije 300kn i ja sam htjela da mi UZV napravi da vidi kakvo je stanje kod mene i to je bilo 250kn. Spermiogram smo radili najprije u IVF, a onda ponovili kod njega kad smo odpočetka odulčili da idemo k njemu i to se placa. To ne pokriva HZZO kod njega. Kad kreneš u postupak onda je sve besplatno. Ja nisam više ništa platila dalje.
> Moje iskustvo je totalno pozitivno i nebi mijenjala doktora jer mi je odličan.



a i spermiogram je kako vidim na njihovoj stranici 350,00 kn. pa dobro, ako se plaća samo taj prvi put onda ok. nama koji smo daleko od Samobora, već sam put predstavlja veliki trošak kada moraš dolaziti tko zna koliko puta do kraja postupka...
nema puno informacija o škvorc trudnoćama, koliko ih ima i koliko su općenito uspješni... no, dobro. nisam pratila tvoje postove, je li ti uspjelo iz prve? kakav si postupak imala?

----------


## id20

Mi smo isto kod dr.Š., isto smo platili prve konzultacije, i od kad doneses d1 uputnicu folikulometrije, uzv su besplatni! Mi smo dosli s jednim spermiogramom, doktor nam je preporucio da odemo u Petrovu napraviti drugi, sto smo i napravili! Ja sam ostala trudna u trecem postupku, prvi puta kad smo dobili dobre stanice..

----------


## MB21

> Mi smo isto kod dr.Š., isto smo platili prve konzultacije, i od kad doneses d1 uputnicu folikulometrije, uzv su besplatni! Mi smo dosli s jednim spermiogramom, doktor nam je preporucio da odemo u Petrovu napraviti drugi, sto smo i napravili! Ja sam ostala trudna u trecem postupku, prvi puta kad smo dobili dobre stanice..


Znači, kada budem išla prvi puta, ne trebam nositi uputnicu?

----------


## mala zelja

Drage moje forumasice, nova sam ovdje pa mi treba mala pomoć.. Naime iz Bosne sam ali smo se odlučili za vantjelesnu u Zagrebu kod dr. Radnočića. Također sam nova u svemu ovome. U februaru smo zakazali konsultacije sa dr.Radončićem u poliklinici Vili. E sad pošto tamo ne rade spermiogram preporučio nam je da ga uradimo u poliklinici Beta plus ili Kuna i Perić? Molim Vas da li mi možete reći koja od dvije klinike je bliža poliklinici Vili kako bi nam bilo lakše da se snađemo? Također vidjela sam da je u Beta plus cjena spermiograma 500kn, a za Kuna i Perić ne piše, pa da ali neko zna?  Unaprijed vam se zahvaljujem s aželjom da svi uskoro postanete majke  :Smile:

----------


## AMH

Mi smo isto došli s jednim spermiogramom,al smo onda drugog kod njega odlučili napraviti kad smo tam išli i u postupak. Netreba ti prvi put uputnica,samo svi nalazi koje imate. Ja sam bila u 10.mj na prirodnom i izostala je oplodnja. U 12. mj stimulirani i uspjelo  :Smile: . Bila sam kod dr. Š sad 15.1. na pregledu i usput smo pričali i statistika za prošlu 2015. im je 41% kaj je daleko iznad prosjeka. To je ukupni postotak bez obzira na dob. A u 12.mj je od 26 transfera bilo 18 pozitivnih beta.

----------


## Vrci

Samo što oni u to broje i biokemijske trudnoće, znači svaki plus. A trebali bi reći koliko je trudnoća rezultiralo porodom.

Betaplus idući mjesec objavljuje statistiku za 2015.

----------


## MB21

> Samo što oni u to broje i biokemijske trudnoće, znači svaki plus. A trebali bi reći koliko je trudnoća rezultiralo porodom.
> 
> Betaplus idući mjesec objavljuje statistiku za 2015.



Dobro, slažem se s tobom. Mada biokemijske trudnoće i spontani pobačaji nisu njihov dio posla, da se tako izrazim. Ipak, oni jesu ostvarili trudnoću, ali iz nekog razloga je trudnica nije uspjela zadržati. Ja imam 2 spontana iza sebe pa mogu reći da vjerujem da moje tijelo jednostavno iz nekog razloga nije uspjelo a ne dr. ili priroda.
Nažalost.
No, ipak, voljela bih znati i koliko je od tih njihovih transfera na kraju rođenih beba.

----------


## MB21

> Mi smo isto došli s jednim spermiogramom,al smo onda drugog kod njega odlučili napraviti kad smo tam išli i u postupak. Netreba ti prvi put uputnica,samo svi nalazi koje imate. Ja sam bila u 10.mj na prirodnom i izostala je oplodnja. U 12. mj stimulirani i uspjelo . Bila sam kod dr. Š sad 15.1. na pregledu i usput smo pričali i statistika za prošlu 2015. im je 41% kaj je daleko iznad prosjeka. To je ukupni postotak bez obzira na dob. A u 12.mj je od 26 transfera bilo 18 pozitivnih beta.


Moram priznati da je to lijepa statistika, ali kako to da to nigdje nepiše na njihovim stranicama, niti cure koje su imale pozitivnu betu nisu objavile. Doduše, možda nisu sve na forumu  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Bila sam kod dr. Š sad 15.1. na pregledu i usput smo pričali i statistika za prošlu 2015. im je 41% kaj je daleko iznad prosjeka. To je ukupni postotak bez obzira na dob. A u 12.mj je od 26 transfera bilo 18 pozitivnih beta.


41%?  na što se odnosi taj broj? na kliničke trudnoće po započetom postupku? na  postotak trudnoće koje napreduju dalje nakon utvrđivanja srčane akcije? 

nisam vidjela da je objavljeno koliko je iz postupaka u 2014. rođeno djece kako bi se moglo vidjeti koliki je postotak započetih ciklusa završio rođenjem djeteta.

to razbacivanje s nekim velikim postotcima uspješnosti pada u vodu kad se vidi koliko je iz odrađenih postupaka rođeno djece. jer dijete je to što želimo, ne pozitivni test, pozitivna beta, ne trudnoća...

----------


## Varnica

Kod Škvorca se još dodatno naplaćuje kratkotrajna anestezija, 1000 kn.

----------


## MB21

> 41%?  na što se odnosi taj broj? na kliničke trudnoće po započetom postupku? na  postotak trudnoće koje napreduju dalje nakon utvrđivanja srčane akcije? 
> 
> nisam vidjela da je objavljeno koliko je iz postupaka u 2014. rođeno djece kako bi se moglo vidjeti koliki je postotak započetih ciklusa završio rođenjem djeteta.
> 
> to razbacivanje s nekim velikim postotcima uspješnosti pada u vodu kad se vidi koliko je iz odrađenih postupaka rođeno djece. jer dijete je to što želimo, ne pozitivni test, pozitivna beta, ne trudnoća...



istina

----------


## AMH

Uspjesnost je ta vjerojatno za proslu god. A nemoze on predvidjeti 100% koja trudnoca bu zavrsila spontanim a koja rođenjem. A isto tak,netko tko je daleko a kod njega je u postpuku,neide k njemu na kontrole a pitanje a javi dal je bil spontani ili je zavrsilo sretno.
A ni biokemijsku trudnocu nemre on predvidjeti. 
Kak on slazu tu statistiku,neznam. Za 2014. pise nakraju koliki je postotak biokemijskih trudnoca.
Meni je doktor odlican,a u druga misljenja neulazim.

----------


## id20

Evo od cura koje ja znam, koje su mi iz grada ili smo bile zajedno tamo pa ostale u kontaktu, nas 6, 5 pozitivnih beta, jedna biokemijska i moj spontani, ostale tri zasad sve ok, Bogu hvala! Daj Boze da i dalje bude dobrih rezultata, u bilo kojoj klinici ili bolnici!!

----------


## MB21

> Evo od cura koje ja znam, koje su mi iz grada ili smo bile zajedno tamo pa ostale u kontaktu, nas 6, 5 pozitivnih beta, jedna biokemijska i moj spontani, ostale tri zasad sve ok, Bogu hvala! Daj Boze da i dalje bude dobrih rezultata, u bilo kojoj klinici ili bolnici!!


a je li ti to prvi spontani?

----------


## id20

Je, prvi! Imam jos jednu smrznutu blasticu, ovih dana kad dobijem phd nalaz cu zvati doktora i dogovoriti transfer..

----------


## AMH

Ti si isto kod dr. Škvorc?

----------


## id20

> Ti si isto kod dr. Škvorc?


Jesam!

----------


## AMH

Sretno dalje!  :Smile:

----------


## MB21

id20 sretno!

Ja sam zadovoljna s onim što je do sada dr rekao, vidjet ćemo dalje. Moram prvo sniziti tsh da bi počela sa bilo čime... kroz mjesec dana ću, ako se snizi ths, kreniti u bitku...

----------


## Vrci

Pa klinike bi trebale voditi računa o broju rođenih beba. Mene su iz Betaplusa nazvali par mj nakon što sam rodila da pitaju da li je sve ok, da li sam rodila, i podatke o porodu, trudoći i bebi

----------


## id20

AMH, MB21, hvala i vama!! 
Tsh svakakk snizi, i ja sam pauzirala 2 mjeseca dok mi nije pao.. 
Vrci, to je divno, i tako bi trebalo biti. Ja osobno znam da kako sam nazvala za spontani, tako bi javila i podatke o djetetu da sam iznjela trudnocu do kraja!

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam im odmah iz bolnice poslala e-mail  :Grin:  al ovo je poslije bilo službeno.

Isto bih uvijek javila, što god bilo. (a malac mi je kod njih i na zidu sa slikama  :Heart: )

----------


## Sadie

I mene su zvali iz Bete da vide je li dijete rođeno jer moraju slati te podatke HZZO-u (za sve postupke, ne samo preko HZZO-a). Nikak da im pošaljem sliku za "zid slavnih".  :Smile:  

Meni je logično da podatake o biokemijskim i porodima ne objavljuju jer ginekolozi (opći i u rodilištima) trudnoću iz mpo-a tretiraju kao i spontane trudnoće. Meni na svim papirima piše ivf ili fet, ali nitko me nikada nije drugačije tretirao zbog toga.

----------


## MB21

Poliklinika Škvorc radi petkom do 14? a subotom ne radi? Jel to točno radno vrijeme?

----------


## Zenii

MB21, mislim da je to službeno radno vrijeme, ali ako dr ostaje petkom duže iz nekog razloga može te i kasnije naručiti. Ja sam npr. bila u petak u 17 h. 
Sad zadnju folikulometriju sam odradila u nedjelju i bilo je nekoliko cura koje su imale punkciju.
Ugl. sutra me čeka punkcija :scared:

----------


## id20

MB, to je sluzbeno radno vrijeme, ali radi uvijek, ovisno sto trebas! Ako si u postupku narucuje te po potrebi, ne po radnom vremenu! Ja sam bila u 8 navecer, nedjeljom, praznikom..

----------


## MB21

> MB, to je sluzbeno radno vrijeme, ali radi uvijek, ovisno sto trebas! Ako si u postupku narucuje te po potrebi, ne po radnom vremenu! Ja sam bila u 8 navecer, nedjeljom, praznikom..


Svaka mu čast onda. Tebi id20 sretno, i opušteno..

----------


## MB21

> MB21, mislim da je to službeno radno vrijeme, ali ako dr ostaje petkom duže iz nekog razloga može te i kasnije naručiti. Ja sam npr. bila u petak u 17 h. 
> Sad zadnju folikulometriju sam odradila u nedjelju i bilo je nekoliko cura koje su imale punkciju.
> Ugl. sutra me čeka punkcija



 zenii sretno

----------


## id20

Hvala, MB i tebi sretno! Ja cekam 4. mjesec i onda idem na FET..

----------


## MB21

> Hvala, MB i tebi sretno! Ja cekam 4. mjesec i onda idem na FET..




ja čekam da snizim tsh...

----------


## MB21

Cure, da li je koja od vas uzimala smještaj u okolici poliklinike Škvorc? Ja sam iz Osijeka, pa bih kada uđem u postupak, trebala smještaj. To mi je i jeftinije i jednostavnije nego putovati svaki drugi dan kada počnemo...

----------


## GdjaZ

Ja sam isla kod dr. Skvorca i dojmovi vise nego fenomenalni. Mislim da bi se tako svaki doktor trebao ponasati: fokusiran na pacijenticu,odgovara na vrlo razumljiv nacin na svako pitanje,temeljit,ni malo bahat (kao sto su to npr.doktori u Petrovoj), stvarno sve najpozitivnije o njemu i cijeloj poliklinici!

----------


## izidda

Malo kasno vidjela post AMH..mogu samo reci da do sada sve ide skolski...bebica lijepo raste..u 10 smo tjednu i osim viroze koja nas snasla sve je ok...sljedeci tjedan idemo na rani kombinirani probir kod dr. Skvorc..do sada sva iskustva u poliklinici iznimno pozitivna ...kako si ti?

----------


## AMH

> Malo kasno vidjela post AMH..mogu samo reci da do sada sve ide skolski...bebica lijepo raste..u 10 smo tjednu i osim viroze koja nas snasla sve je ok...sljedeci tjedan idemo na rani kombinirani probir kod dr. Skvorc..do sada sva iskustva u poliklinici iznimno pozitivna ...kako si ti?


Evo super. Isto ko i ti u 10 tjednu  :Smile: . I idem isto drugi tjedan (četvrtak) kod dr. Škvorc na taj papp test  :Smile: 

Baš mi je drago da je uspijelo  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

Čestitke curama trudnicama kod dr.Škvorca!!!
I moje je iskustvo kod njega pozitivno,bilo da sam išla preko hzzo-a(kad je i bila kratka t.) bilo sad kad idem privatno-nema razlike u pristupu.Radno vrijeme je prilagođeno potrebama pacijenticama(punkcije,transferi,dogovori za fm ako niste iz okolice).

----------


## GdjaZ

Inace, ja sam u svim dosadasnjim postupcima (a bilo ih je puno) dobivala po jednu js,e pa kod dr. Skvorca sam dobila 8! Sreca da sam dosla kod njega jer su mi neki drugi mpo-ovci slijegali ramenima i govorili da su za mene samo prirodni cikusi. Ne mogu zaboravit onu ubijajucu atmosferu iz Petrove gdje su me sazaljivo gledali..

----------


## bubicazubica

Mislim da je jučer dr.pričao  pacijentici koja je s terapijom kao što sam je ja dobila(elonva) jako super reagirala,a bila je do sad u puno postupaka sa skoro malo js u svim postupcima.
Da li je to riječ o tebi?




> Inace, ja sam u svim dosadasnjim postupcima (a bilo ih je puno) dobivala po jednu js,e pa kod dr. Skvorca sam dobila 8! Sreca da sam dosla kod njega jer su mi neki drugi mpo-ovci slijegali ramenima i govorili da su za mene samo prirodni cikusi. Ne mogu zaboravit onu ubijajucu atmosferu iz Petrove gdje su me sazaljivo gledali..

----------


## izidda

I ja narucena rano ujutro 11.2. za papp test kod dr.Skvorc....nadam se da cemo se vidjeti  :Smile: 
Super da ste ti i bebica dobro..to je najbitnije  :Wink:

----------


## GdjaZ

Moguce. Iako je jos jedna cura koja je bila kad i ja na aspiraciji isto pricala da je kod njega dobila velik broj stanica,a ranije malo. Da,elonvu sam uzela.

----------


## GdjaZ

Svakako bih preporucila curama koje su na izmaku snaga da prije nego sto dignu ruke od svega ipak pokusaju kod Skvorca. Pogotovo ako su samo bile u bolnicama.

----------


## GdjaZ

Bubicazubica javi rezultat elonve,bas me zanima! Nadam se da ce bit puuuno js!

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 
..Hvala i ja se nadam tome!

----------


## NinaDrv

> Svakako bih preporucila curama koje su na izmaku snaga da prije nego sto dignu ruke od svega ipak pokusaju kod Skvorca. Pogotovo ako su samo bile u bolnicama.


Upravo iz toga razloga sam i ja krenula k njemu. Danas sam bila na konzultacijama, slijedeći ciklus moram ukloniti polip i onda krećemo. Pričao mi je o toj elonvi, vidim da su iskustva dobra, pa ću ju vjerojatno i ja uzeti  :Smile:

----------


## GdjaZ

Nina sretno i javi koliko js si dobila!!!

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala, javljam svakako  :Smile:

----------


## Varnica

Ja sam s Elonvom i nadopunom puregonima i orgalutranima dobila dvije. 4 folikula i 2 js. (Koje na kraju nisu bile dobre...).

----------


## LemonK

Oprostite kaj samo ovako upadam...Nina zašto si otišla s vv?

----------


## GdjaZ

Varnica da te utjesim meni je tek druga elonva napravila boom, tak da nemoj odustat! Ne mogu govorit u doktorovo ime,al vjerujem da ce ti sljedeci put pomaknut uzimanje elonve za sljedeci dc (npr. ako si prvi put uzela 2dc,sad ces uzet 3dc),tak je kod mene bilo. U svakom slucaju 4 folikula je nesto o cemu sam ja samo mogla sanjat, a vidme sad!  :Wink: 
Mislim da je dobro sto si se maknula iz ogavne Petrove.

----------


## Inesz

GdjaZ,
sorry, nisam upratila. Jeste uspjeli?

----------


## MB21

Cure ima li koja iskustva sa ureaplasmom?Jucer sam uzela nalaze briseva , sve negativno osim td bestije. Bas sam zabrinuta, koliki sam citala ona se teze lijeci i izaziva spontani. Sta me ceka?
Hvala

----------


## LemonK

Ja sam godinama imala ureaplasmu, soc.ginić mi uporno davao iste antibiotike i nikako nije prolazila, godinama...niti se smanjivala...onda sam jednom bila kod dr.Radončića u Viliju zbog nekih drugih stvari i spomenula mu kako godinama imam ureaplasmu i on mi rekao da tražim svog ginekologa na recept atibiotik Flexid no nije mi htio dati jer nije na njegovom popisu pa sam otisla kod doktorice opće prakse, ona je dala meni,a mm njegova, pili smo to deset dana ili dva tjedna, ne sjećam se točno više, nismo imali odnose za to vrijeme i nakon toga više nikad nisam imala tu beštiju....koje olaksanje....ne znam koliko dođe bez recepta, meni je to bila zadnja opcija da si sama kupim da mi doktorica nije dala na recept...eto nadam se da će i tebi bit od pomoći.....

----------


## LemonK

a kaj se tiče trudnoće, ako ides u MPO postupak ne smiješ ju imati..

----------


## GdjaZ

Inesz jos sam na cekanju tak da ne znam jos.

----------


## MB21

> Ja sam godinama imala ureaplasmu, soc.ginić mi uporno davao iste antibiotike i nikako nije prolazila, godinama...niti se smanjivala...onda sam jednom bila kod dr.Radončića u Viliju zbog nekih drugih stvari i spomenula mu kako godinama imam ureaplasmu i on mi rekao da tražim svog ginekologa na recept atibiotik Flexid no nije mi htio dati jer nije na njegovom popisu pa sam otisla kod doktorice opće prakse, ona je dala meni,a mm njegova, pili smo to deset dana ili dva tjedna, ne sjećam se točno više, nismo imali odnose za to vrijeme i nakon toga više nikad nisam imala tu beštiju....koje olaksanje....ne znam koliko dođe bez recepta, meni je to bila zadnja opcija da si sama kupim da mi doktorica nije dala na recept...eto nadam se da će i tebi bit od pomoći.....


Hvala ti na odgovoru, mada me ne tjesi jer se bojim da ce to sve potrajati...

----------


## MB21

Kako se uopce dobije ta baktetija? Bas se pazim da ne sjedim nigdje na wc, jedino sto sam bila na gradskim bazenima. I mm i ja smo prije toga radili briseve bili su negativni. Sad sam radila samo ja.

----------


## LemonK

nisam sigurna...meni je otkrivena kad sam prvi put ikada radila briseve tako da tko zna koliko sam ju imala...ali isto sam sumnjala na bazene i saune....

----------


## Buba38

Pozdrav cure,ja sam duže vrijeme na forumu al nikako nać prave riječi da se pridružim,al evo vidim da ima još puno vas koje ste imale isti problem kao i ja sa ureaplazmom imaka sam je dosta dugo sigurno pa 10 god kod bivše ginekologinje sam je liječila davala mi je antibiotike i nije bilo ništa dok nisam krenila prije 2 god za IVF kad sam morala cervikalne vadit tad se pokazalo da nije nikad izliječeno do kraja neg samo stavljena u stanje mirovanja ..tak je meni moja gin sadašnja objasnila i dala mi neke antibiotike na recept se samo uzimaju pila sam ih 2 tjedna ja i suprug i išla ponovit cervikalne samo na ureaplazmu i nema je više hvala Bogu.A dobija se preko wc ukoliko se ide na javne,bazeni,odjeće ukoliko je već neko oblačio najviše tajice i tipa tog odjeća,ili ukolikose liječiš a partner ne nema nikakvog efekta.

----------


## NinaDrv

> Oprostite kaj samo ovako upadam...Nina zašto si otišla s vv?


2 postupka su mi upropastili preranom punkcijom, dobila sam hrpu nezrelih stanica i jako loše embrije. Postupke sam radila samo s osnovnim pretragama,  bez ikakvih dodatnih. Kod dr. Škvorca sam samo za konzultacije napravila više pretraga nego za 5 postupaka u VV. Ima još toga što me odbilo od te bolnice, ali ne bih o tome javno.

----------


## LemonK

> 2 postupka su mi upropastili preranom punkcijom, dobila sam hrpu nezrelih stanica i jako loše embrije. Postupke sam radila samo s osnovnim pretragama,  bez ikakvih dodatnih. Kod dr. Škvorca sam samo za konzultacije napravila više pretraga nego za 5 postupaka u VV. Ima još toga što me odbilo od te bolnice, ali ne bih o tome javno.


Razumijem sve....sretno!! Nadam se da će sad doći sve na svoje!

----------


## AMH

> I ja narucena rano ujutro 11.2. za papp test kod dr.Skvorc....nadam se da cemo se vidjeti 
> Super da ste ti i bebica dobro..to je najbitnije


Ja sam u 9:20 pa se vidimo ak si i ti tak negdje tam  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

I meni je dr.predložio ne od 2dc,nego od 3dc da krenem s elonvom jer su primijentili da u tako bolji rezultati.
U srijedu sam gore pa ćemo više znat-i vi i ja :Smile: 



> Varnica da te utjesim meni je tek druga elonva napravila boom, tak da nemoj odustat! Ne mogu govorit u doktorovo ime,al vjerujem da ce ti sljedeci put pomaknut uzimanje elonve za sljedeci dc (npr. ako si prvi put uzela 2dc,sad ces uzet 3dc),tak je kod mene bilo. U svakom slucaju 4 folikula je nesto o cemu sam ja samo mogla sanjat, a vidme sad! 
> Mislim da je dobro sto si se maknula iz ogavne Petrove.

----------


## GdjaZ

> I meni je dr.predložio ne od 2dc,nego od 3dc da krenem s elonvom jer su primijentili da u tako bolji rezultati.
> U srijedu sam gore pa ćemo više znat-i vi i ja


Drzim fige!!!

----------


## bubicazubica

:fige: 
i ja...ali imam osjećaj da djeluje :Smile: 



> Drzim fige!!!

----------


## NinaDrv

> Razumijem sve....sretno!! Nadam se da će sad doći sve na svoje!


Hvala ti  :Kiss: 
Tebi također sretno  :Smile:

----------


## MB21

> Pozdrav cure,ja sam duže vrijeme na forumu al nikako nać prave riječi da se pridružim,al evo vidim da ima još puno vas koje ste imale isti problem kao i ja sa ureaplazmom imaka sam je dosta dugo sigurno pa 10 god kod bivše ginekologinje sam je liječila davala mi je antibiotike i nije bilo ništa dok nisam krenila prije 2 god za IVF kad sam morala cervikalne vadit tad se pokazalo da nije nikad izliječeno do kraja neg samo stavljena u stanje mirovanja ..tak je meni moja gin sadašnja objasnila i dala mi neke antibiotike na recept se samo uzimaju pila sam ih 2 tjedna ja i suprug i išla ponovit cervikalne samo na ureaplazmu i nema je više hvala Bogu.A dobija se preko wc ukoliko se ide na javne,bazeni,odjeće ukoliko je već neko oblačio najviše tajice i tipa tog odjeća,ili ukolikose liječiš a partner ne nema nikakvog efekta.



Ima dosta cura s tim problemom ali neke se muce godinama a neke rijese to poput tebe od jedne ture antibiotika. Ja je nisam imala do sada. Cb smo oboje radili prije 7-8 mjeseci bile su ok mada evo sad je imam. Trazila sam po netu al pise da se prenosi ugl spolnim odnom ali ne i kako jos. Hvala na odgovoru, u svakom slucaju. Dobila sam doksiciklin 12 dana, i mm isto.

----------


## antony34

Cure evo da vam i svoje iskustvo dam. Ja sam ju imala prije dosta godina. Dobili m i ja terapiju rojonazol vaginalete i tablete i u prvoj turi sam se je rjesila. Od onda nigdje ne idem na vc. Pokupila je tamo gdje se covijek najmanje nada kod njegovih doma.

----------


## MB21

> Cure evo da vam i svoje iskustvo dam. Ja sam ju imala prije dosta godina. Dobili m i ja terapiju rojonazol vaginalete i tablete i u prvoj turi sam se je rjesila. Od onda nigdje ne idem na vc. Pokupila je tamo gdje se covijek najmanje nada kod njegovih doma.


zamisli......a ja dobila samo doksiciklin. Valjda će otići, zna moja gin. koliko se borim da što prije uđem u postupak, pa valjda me ne bi sada s terapijom odužila.....
hvala cure na iskustvima

----------


## LemonK

meni doksiciklin nije pomagao, i znala sam poludit kad bi mi ga ponovio dao nakon par mjeseci.. isto sam znala dobivati vaginalete, ali dok nisam pila flexid, ništa....isto tako dr.R mi je rekao da m mora obavezno piti jer se kod njih zna dobro sakriti bakterija..u svakom slučaju to sam samo ja, i nadam se da će tebi proći od te terapije!!

----------


## MB21

> meni doksiciklin nije pomagao, i znala sam poludit kad bi mi ga ponovio dao nakon par mjeseci.. isto sam znala dobivati vaginalete, ali dok nisam pila flexid, ništa....isto tako dr.R mi je rekao da m mora obavezno piti jer se kod njih zna dobro sakriti bakterija..u svakom slučaju to sam samo ja, i nadam se da će tebi proći od te terapije!!


hvala ti, i ja se nadam. pije i mm, zajedno smo počeli. rekla je 12 dana i tjedan dana nakon terapije ponavljam bris samo na ureaplasmu. ako ne ode, onda ne znam što dalje

----------


## LemonK

> hvala ti, i ja se nadam. pije i mm, zajedno smo počeli. rekla je 12 dana i tjedan dana nakon terapije ponavljam bris samo na ureaplasmu. ako ne ode, onda ne znam što dalje


Misli pozitivno, bude!!  :Smile:

----------


## MB21

> Misli pozitivno, bude!!



Hvala ti. Ja nisam upratla sto se tice ugovora klinike Skvorc sa hzzo, jel i dalje stoji do kraja ozujka ili su produzili?

----------


## id20

MB21, to ce se vjerojatno znati drugu polovicu ili krajem ozujka..

----------


## NinaDrv

Dr. Škvorc mi je neki dan na konzultacijama rekao da će mu produžiti ugovor i nakon 31.3.

----------


## Sadie

> Hvala, MB i tebi sretno! Ja cekam 4. mjesec i onda idem na FET..


I ja (al na drugo mjesto).  :Smile:  Iduci mjesec idemo na dogovor.

----------


## MB21

Cure, da podjelim s vama. Dobila sam od edne travarke recept za prirodni lijek protiv raznih bakterija. Kaze da ubija i e.coli. 
200 gr svježeg korijena peršina, sok jednog limuna, 200 ml maslinovog ulja i par kašika meda izmiksati u blenderu sve zajedno. Piti 3  puta dnevno po jednu kašiku. Sve je prirodno i zdravo pa ako i ne pomogne neće naškoditi. Ona tvrdi da je 
djelotvorno.

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam isto dugo imala ureaplazmu, pa e.coli, pa nes trece..stalno se izmjenjivalo..strasno..rijesis se jedne, dode druga..
Htjela sam vam samo skrenuti pozornost na par sitnica koje bi vam mogle pomoci s rjesavanjem tih bakterija..ja mislim da sam isto dobila na bazenu/sauni tako da tamo vise ne idem..preporucam da se tusirate a ne kupate, da koristite sredstva za intimnu njegu umjesto obicnih gelova za tusiranje (nesto poput Multi-Gyn), koristite običan bijeli wc papir bez mirisa, dnevne uloške bez mirisa, umjesto tangi koristite pamučne gačice ili bokserice, ne jedite puno slatkog jer to paše bakterijama i ojačajte imunitet (ja sam npr jela sirova prepeličja jaja svako jutro u smoothiju), nakon spolnog odnosa obavezno se pomokrite, ako vježbate obavezno se odmah presvucite nakon treninga (i gačice i tajice)..
Pila sam antibiotika i antibiotika i nista nije pomagalo dok nisam primjenila gore navedeno..

----------


## MB21

Nitko se danima ne javlja ovdje na forumu, ima li što novo u poliklinici Škvorc? Ja s nestrpljenjem čekam nalaze kako bih krenila....

----------


## nirvana

Evo, ja sam baš na čekanju bete u postupku kod Škvorca i moram reći da sam izrazito zadovoljna! Tamo smo dobili najbolji do sada omjer dobivenih i oplođenih jajnih stanica, od njih 6 oplodilo ih se 5 i od toga smo dobili 4 blastociste i 1 morulu! Bez obzira na konačni rezultat i nalaz bete ovo do sada je odrađeno vrhunski!

----------


## NinaDrv

> Evo, ja sam baš na čekanju bete u postupku kod Škvorca i moram reći da sam izrazito zadovoljna! Tamo smo dobili najbolji do sada omjer dobivenih i oplođenih jajnih stanica, od njih 6 oplodilo ih se 5 i od toga smo dobili 4 blastociste i 1 morulu! Bez obzira na konačni rezultat i nalaz bete ovo do sada je odrađeno vrhunski!


Koje lijekove si uzimala? Ja planiram sa Elonvom. AMH mi je 8,2.

----------


## nirvana

uzimala sam puregon i orgalutran..

----------


## PeppaPig

I ja sam imala Elonvu 2 dc.; od 8.-10 dc Menopur x2 + Orgalutran; 11. dc štoperica.. I na Elonvu sam super odreagirala!  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Cito objavio preliminarne rezultate za 2015.
http://www.cito.hr/hr/odjeli_i_uslug..._oplodnja.html

----------


## Vrci

Znam da neke od vas znaju vidjeti kad HZZO objavi da su privatnici dobili ugovor za MPO na teret HZZO-a. Gdje se mogu vidjeti te odluke?

----------


## Inesz

Vrci, odluke Upravnog vijeća HZZO-a koje se ne objavljuju u narodnim novinama:

http://www.hzzo.hr/o-zavodu/odluke-uv/

----------


## black_woman

Pozdrav svima,
koliko sam uspjela skuziti po forumu ako se ide u Polikliniku Škvorc preko HZZO-a ne plaća se ništa od kada se krene u postupak. Osim naravno za neke konzultacije i preglede prije samog postupka. Ispravite me ako griješim.
Nisam uspjela saznati, a što ako ostane embrija za smrznuti kako to onda funkcionira sa plaćanjem? 
I još samo ako netko zna koliko se dal se u postupak kod njih kreće čim se sva papirologija i svi pregledi i nalazi riješe ili se npr. čeka po nekoliko mj.? Naravno ako im HZZO produži Ugovor i nakon 1.4.2016.

----------


## id20

blackwomen, dobro si napisala! Od prvog dana ciklusa u kojem primas stimulaciju vise ne placas nista! smrznute embrije ti isto pokriva hzzo, samo se ne sjecam sad koliko dugo, godinu ili? Cim imas sve papire mislim da mozes odmah!

----------


## black_woman

> blackwomen, dobro si napisala! Od prvog dana ciklusa u kojem primas stimulaciju vise ne placas nista! smrznute embrije ti isto pokriva hzzo, samo se ne sjecam sad koliko dugo, godinu ili? Cim imas sve papire mislim da mozes odmah!


Hvala na odgovoru.  :Smile:

----------


## MB21

Pozdrav cure!

Ima li koja da je nedavno završila postupak kod dr Škvorca? Zanima me koliko je uspjelih trudnoća  bar  u zadnjih nekoliko mjeseci, jer znam da je tamo gužva isto kao na vuku...

----------


## Kittykat

Drage moje! 

Da li netko od vas ima pozitivna iskustva sa dr. Maricicem iz Poliklinike IVF? Tek je prije nekoliko godina poceo raditi za tu kliniku, pa me zanima da li je imao uspjeha i uspjelih trudnoca. Meni se osobno dr. jako svidio, ali bojim se da nema dovoljno iskustva. Hvala na pomoci.

----------


## bubicazubica

Ne znam da li si saznala od koga info.koja te zanimala,ali u kratkim crtama:prvi pregled tj.konzultacije plaćaš 300 kn,u daljnjem postupku ne plaćaš ništa ako ideš preko hzzo-a(lijekove,folikulometrije,punkcije i transfere).Ja sam imala i dva smrzlića,ali sam nakon 6 mj.kad sam išla na fet platila odmrzavanje i transfer(tad sam prošla dobnu granicu za besplatne postupke).




> Pozdrav svima,
> koliko sam uspjela skuziti po forumu ako se ide u Polikliniku Škvorc preko HZZO-a ne plaća se ništa od kada se krene u postupak. Osim naravno za neke konzultacije i preglede prije samog postupka. Ispravite me ako griješim.
> Nisam uspjela saznati, a što ako ostane embrija za smrznuti kako to onda funkcionira sa plaćanjem? 
> I još samo ako netko zna koliko se dal se u postupak kod njih kreće čim se sva papirologija i svi pregledi i nalazi riješe ili se npr. čeka po nekoliko mj.? Naravno ako im HZZO produži Ugovor i nakon 1.4.2016.

----------


## Inesz

*
cure, za postupke preko hzzo-a u privatnim klinikama, jeste li FET dodatno, zasebno, plaćale ili je taj FET bio također na teret HZZO-a?*

----------


## mare157

Pozdrav, ima li netko da ide u Betaplus? Kakva je klinika, kojeg dr. bi preporučile? Već 5godina sam van mpo svijeta, a došlo je vrijeme za 2.dijete pa da malo odvažem gdje bi i šta bi. Svaka preporuka je dobrodošla.

----------


## Vrci

Moje prvo dijete je iz njihovog laboratorija  :Smile:  I za pola godine idemo tamo po iduće. Ja sam imala samo dobra iskustva, svi su mi super, a idem kod dr. Dmitrović.

----------


## mare157

Vrci da li znaš koliko se čeka na konzultacije? Sad vidim da sam te iste stvari pitala i na Trudilice za drugu bebu  :Smile:  Vidi se da nisam dugo bila na forumu, pa se ne snalazim najbolje.

----------


## Vrci

Ja jako jako volim dr. Dmitrović  :Grin:  Meni ona sjela, imamo dobar odnos. Sve pitam, sve odgovara. I usmeno i na mail. Pomoć mi je bila i sad kod spontanog.
Ne znam druge doktore koji rade MPO

Ne znam koliko se čeka, ali mislim da nije dugo

----------


## PeppaPig

> Drage moje! 
> 
> Da li netko od vas ima pozitivna iskustva sa dr. Maricicem iz Poliklinike IVF? Tek je prije nekoliko godina poceo raditi za tu kliniku, pa me zanima da li je imao uspjeha i uspjelih trudnoca. Meni se osobno dr. jako svidio, ali bojim se da nema dovoljno iskustva. Hvala na pomoci.


Ja sam pacijentica dr. Maričića. 
Kao prvo je divan čovjek a nakon toga i stručan doktor. Znam ga već više godina,radili smo skupa i vjerujte da je daleko od toga da nema iskustva. Temeljit,pristojan,pristupačan,uvijek dostupan; ma samo rijeći hvale. 
A i imamo trudnoću nakon prvog IVFa.

----------


## bubicazubica

Meni je tada dr.objasnio da bez obzira što sam bila u postupku preko hzzo-a iz kojeg su dobijeni smrzlići prilikom Fet-a plaća odmrzavanje.



> *
> cure, za postupke preko hzzo-a u privatnim klinikama, jeste li FET dodatno, zasebno, plaćale ili je taj FET bio također na teret HZZO-a?*

----------


## Inesz

hvala bubicazubica.

znači, privatna ustanova ugovorila je stimulirane IVF postupke s HZZO-om, ali nije ugovorila i naknadni prijenos zamrznutih embrijakoji nastanu iz tog postupka.  
osiguranice radi toga  same moraju platiti prijenos odleđenih embrija i tako zapravo ne ostvaruju pravo na 4 stimulirana ivf postupka i uz njih naknadne prijenose zaleđenih embrija nastalih  tom postupku.

stimulirani postupak na teret hzzo-a, ali FET se plaća po cjeniku privatne ustanove?! cijena FET-a je koliko?* oko 4000 k*n?

uh...

----------


## muzicarka

Vec neko  vrijeme razmisljam da probam jedan postupak odraditi privatno. Izbor je sveden na dr. Radoncica ili dr. Poljaka, iz svega sto sam procitala, oni ispadaju najveci strucnjaci. Postupak kosta jako puno, i ako se odlucimo za to, para cemo imati za probati jednom i gotovo. Kako da se odlucim izmedju navedene dvojice? 
Imam 38 god, skoro 39; suprug 45; jedno dijete 4 god; ispucali skoro sve postupke, rezultat nula (osim male bete zadnji put), svi nalazi super i meni i njemu.

----------


## Zenii

> Meni je tada dr.objasnio da bez obzira što sam bila u postupku preko hzzo-a iz kojeg su dobijeni smrzlići prilikom Fet-a plaća odmrzavanje.


Bubicazubica, meni je receno u istoj pokiklinici da fet pripada stim postupku iz kojeg je nastao i da se ne placa dok god klinika ima ugovor s hzzo-om. U slucaju da izgube ugovor, moze se zatraziti prijenos u drzavnu kliniku. E sad, nadam se da ce se javiti netko tko je imao FET kod njih, i dal se placa

----------


## BillieJean

> Bubicazubica, meni je receno u istoj pokiklinici da fet pripada stim postupku iz kojeg je nastao i da se ne placa dok god klinika ima ugovor s hzzo-om. U slucaju da izgube ugovor, moze se zatraziti prijenos u drzavnu kliniku. E sad, nadam se da ce se javiti netko tko je imao FET kod njih, i dal se placa



Zamrzavanje se ne plaća, odmrzavanje da - provjereno

----------


## maca papucarica

> Vec neko  vrijeme razmisljam da probam jedan postupak odraditi privatno. Izbor je sveden na dr. Radoncica ili dr. Poljaka, iz svega sto sam procitala, oni ispadaju najveci strucnjaci. Postupak kosta jako puno, i ako se odlucimo za to, para cemo imati za probati jednom i gotovo. Kako da se odlucim izmedju navedene dvojice? 
> Imam 38 god, skoro 39; suprug 45; jedno dijete 4 god; ispucali skoro sve postupke, rezultat nula (osim male bete zadnji put), svi nalazi super i meni i njemu.


Pretpostavljam da je najbolje postupiti kao i za sve ostale velike životne odluke, sjesti i napraviti listu +/- za obe opcije.

Meni se nezanemarivim čini što je jedan u Zg, drugi u St, pa treba razmisliti koja je opcija logistički bolja.
Nisam sigurna za trenutno stanje, ali Cito je prije uvijek bio nešto povoljniji od privatnih Zg klinika (vjerojatno zato što imaju puno pacijenata sa područja BiH).

Također, ukoliko već niste, savjetovala bih vam da odradite konzultacije kod jednog i kod drugog liječnika i otvoreno objasnite sve svoje namjere, probleme i nedoumice.
Vjerujem da ćete nakon toga puno lakše odlučiti kome ćete dati svoje povjerenje (i novce).  :Smile: 

Sretno! Želim vam da ubrzo ostvarite želju za drugim djetetom  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

> Zamrzavanje se ne plaća, odmrzavanje da - provjereno


Hvala, 4000 tis kn?
Moram priznati da me ovo sad iznenadilo. Ako bi prenijela zametke u državnu kliniku, onda ne bi plaćala? Ovo više razmišljam "na glas", javit ću  se mom dr i pitati za opcije..odnosno pitati zašto su meni rekli drugačije

----------


## BillieJean

> Hvala, 4000 tis kn?
> Moram priznati da me ovo sad iznenadilo. Ako bi prenijela zametke u državnu kliniku, onda ne bi plaćala? Ovo više razmišljam "na glas", javit ću  se mom dr i pitati za opcije..odnosno pitati zašto su meni rekli drugačije



Ne znam za koju polikliniku pitaš, ali u BetaPlusu je 4.000kn, mi smo već odradili 1 neuspješno i čeka nas jos jedan. Da, postoji opcija prebacivanja u državnu bolnicu, ali ne znam proceduru

----------


## Inesz

BJ 
napiši zahtjev Nacionalnom povjerenstvu za mpo za prebacivanje zamrznutih embrija u bolnicu.

----------


## id20

Prijateljica je dobila u privatnoj klinici preko HZZO-a u postupku 5 zamrznutih blastocista, 2 su joj vracene prosli mjesec i nije placala nista, niti odmrzavanje, niti lijekove! Klinika i dalje ima ugovor s HZZO-om

----------


## Inesz

Prikaz: "Cijene dijagnostičko-terapijskih postupaka-DTP-specijalističko-konzilijarna zaštita" sadrži postupke i cijene koje zdravstvene ustanove naplaćuju od HZZO-a, tu su izlistani i svi postupci vezani uz mpo:
http://www.hzzo.hr/hzzo-za-partnere/sifrarnici-hzzo-a/ 

-prema ovim postupcima i cijenama privatne klinike su ugovorile ove mpo postupke:
naziv DTP-a:
-IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
-IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu-blagi protokol
-IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu-standardni protokol

Prema gornjoj tablici, bolnice od HZZO-a mogu još obračunati i:
-kriopohranu zametaka/preostalih jajnih stanica (kriopohrana do 5 godina, bolnicama se  trenutno plaća 811 kn)


Kriopohrana zametaka nije bila predmet natječaja i privatne ustanove za postupke preko HZZO-a nisu ni ugovorile taj postupak. 


U gornjoj tablici ne postoji postupak koji označava transfer prethodno smrznutog embrija, nema šifre tog postupka, nema iskazane cijene. Pretpostavljam da radi toga FET bolnice i ne mogu obračunati i naplatiti prema HZZO-u, isto tako privatne klinike koje ugovaraju mpo postupke sa HZZO-om ne mogu to ugovoriti. U bolnicama nam ne mogu naplatiti FET, ali u privatnim klinikama za postupke preko HZZO-a, vidimo iz iskustva pacijentica, da je praksa različita:

-FET nakon hzzo postupaka za pacijentice je besplatan, tj. obuhvaćen ugovorenom hzzo cijenom postupke (ovako je i za postupke u bolnicama)

-FET nakon hzzo postupka pacijenticama se naknadno naplaćuje prema cjeniku privatne ustanove (prema dostupnim cjenicima to je oko 4000 kuna)-u tom slučaju hzzo osiguranice ne mogu ostvariti pravo na zakonom propisan broj postupaka u okviru zdravstvenog osiguranja.

----------


## Kadauna

Jutros slučajno naišla na Cito stranicu i ne mogu naći njihove cijene, ako tko ima, molim link.

No ono što sam našla su njihove brojke za 2015, meni je iskreno* neozbiljno i krajnje bezobrazno objaviti ovakve brojke koje su u rangu s Crnom Gorom ili Moldavijom po uspješnosti (=čitaj lažne). 

*http://www.cito.hr/img/statistika/iv..._stat_zoom.png

*Dr. Poljak, stvarno se pitam što vam ovo treba u ovim godinama? Ovakve potpuno neutemeljene postotke uspješnosti nitko nije prijavio u Hrvatskoj....... Ovo bi u normalnim državama trebalo prijaviti, kod nas nažalost nemamo gdje!*

----------


## BillieJean

> BJ 
> napiši zahtjev Nacionalnom povjerenstvu za mpo za prebacivanje zamrznutih embrija u bolnicu.



Ma problem je sto si ne mogu priuštiti ići u postupke u bolnicama (radi posla) pa mi vise odgovara stil rada privatnika. Ali bilo vi dobro da HZZO pokriva barem dio troškova FET-a. Doduše, vidim ovdje da nekima nije ni to naplaćeno...pa kako je to moguće?!

----------


## Zenii

> Ma problem je sto si ne mogu priuštiti ići u postupke u bolnicama (radi posla) pa mi vise odgovara stil rada privatnika. Ali bilo vi dobro da HZZO pokriva barem dio troškova FET-a. Doduše, vidim ovdje da nekima nije ni to naplaćeno...pa kako je to moguće?!


BillieJean, stvarno ne znam. Meni je isto rečeno da se ne plaća, ali ću još jednom provjeriti ovaj tjedan kad se budem čula sa dr. Radi se o Škvorcu. Ako je zakonom regulirano da svi FET postupci koji proizlaze iz jednog postupka pripadaju tom postupku,  po meni ne bi smjeli naplaćivati.
Ali kako je Inesz navela da nema navedene šifre, vjerojatno svaka klinika tumači na svoj način

----------


## MB21

zenii jesi ti prvu bebu dobila kod dr Škvoca? Vidim ti u potpisu da imaš dijete a vidim i da ideš kod dr Škvorca....

----------


## MB21

Danas je 22.03.... a još nikakve novosti za ugovor HZZO sa Škvorcom?



strašno.....

----------


## Zenii

> zenii jesi ti prvu bebu dobila kod dr Škvoca? Vidim ti u potpisu da imaš dijete a vidim i da ideš kod dr Škvorca....


MB21, prva beba je sa VV-a. Druga trudnoća je sad iz veljače kod Škvorca, ali nažalost je završilo kiretažom.
Ostale su nam dvije blastice pa i ja budno pratim produžetak ugovora

----------


## MB21

> MB21, prva beba je sa VV-a. Druga trudnoća je sad iz veljače kod Škvorca, ali nažalost je završilo kiretažom.
> Ostale su nam dvije blastice pa i ja budno pratim produžetak ugovora


Svaki dan idem na njihove stranice ne bi li ugledala produžetak.....
Krenila bih odmah u travnju u postupak ako produže, ovaj mjesec ću promašiti m.
Ako smijem pitati zašto si prešla sa vv kod Škvorca, ako je prva uspjela?

----------


## Zenii

> Svaki dan idem na njihove stranice ne bi li ugledala produžetak.....
> Krenila bih odmah u travnju u postupak ako produže, ovaj mjesec ću promašiti m.
> Ako smijem pitati zašto si prešla sa vv kod Škvorca, ako je prva uspjela?


Najviše iz razloga što je otišao dr Alebić, a i zbog toga što sam na VV često morala izostajati s posla, uvijek gužve i čekannja. Kod Škvorca sve obavljam nakon posla, jedino sam izostala kad sam imala punkciju. 
Zadovoljna sa dr, pristupom, reakcija na stimulaciju je bila puno bolja nego na Vv

----------


## NinaDrv

> Danas je 22.03.... a još nikakve novosti za ugovor HZZO sa Škvorcom?
> 
> 
> 
> strašno.....



Ja zovem kliniku svaki dan da provjerim, ali još uvijek ništa  :Sad: 
Jučer sam dobila m i danas sam trebala krenuti u postupak  :Crying or Very sad: .

----------


## maca2

Cure, nije čudno što još nemaju obnovu ugovora - znam da im to javljaju skoro pa zadnji dan. Tako je bilo kad sam ja išla ove godine a imali su ugovor do 30.6. Tek su 28.6. saznali da će im produljiti...

----------


## jo1974

Jeli ima netko broj od dr.Alebića,može i u poruci ako se nesmije javno  :Smile:

----------


## cvijetic555

Cure koje ste isle u MPO postupak u polokliniku Skvorc preko HZZO-a, da li su vam radili punkciju pod anestezijom ili ne?

----------


## rebecca

> Jeli ima netko broj od dr.Alebića,može i u poruci ako se nesmije javno


Ne mogu još slati poruke pa pišem ovdje, 01-639-8001 (sestra Barbara, tražiš dr.Alebića).

----------


## id20

> Cure koje ste isle u MPO postupak u polokliniku Skvorc preko HZZO-a, da li su vam radili punkciju pod anestezijom ili ne?


Radili su mi pod anestezijom 2 puta, ali nju dodatno placas jer ju ne pokriva hzzo! A prvi puta sam imala samo 2 folikula i onda sam dobila samo neki koktel kao infuziju, to nisam placala dodatno nista!

----------


## MB21

> Ja zovem kliniku svaki dan da provjerim, ali još uvijek ništa 
> Jučer sam dobila m i danas sam trebala krenuti u postupak .


Nina zar nisu duphastone pomogle? njih si pila da odgodiš m? :Sad:

----------


## NinaDrv

> Nina zar nisu duphastone pomogle? njih si pila da odgodiš m?


Nisu pomogle, odgodile su mi ju samo na 2 dana, a to nije dovoljno  :Sad:

----------


## MB21

> Nisu pomogle, odgodile su mi ju samo na 2 dana, a to nije dovoljno




 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Vrci

Pa kako se to računa? Ako ima ugovor do 31.3., jel ne spada tvoj postupak u to više? Ako se započne do tad? Ili se gleda kad je tranfer i obračun?

----------


## MB21

> Pa kako se to računa? Ako ima ugovor do 31.3., jel ne spada tvoj postupak u to više? Ako se započne do tad? Ili se gleda kad je tranfer i obračun?



to i meni nije jasno.... mislila sam da hzzo plaća svima onima koji uđu u postupak dok traje Ugovor, a ne da oplodnja treba biti gotova do 31.03.2016.
Nije mi baš jasno al dobro...

----------


## laine

I ja sam mislila da je tako ali meni je dr Škvorc rekao da do isteka Ugovora postupak mora završiti.

----------


## maca2

Da, tako i ja imam info od njega - mora se i transfer obaviti do zadnjeg dana trajanja ugovora!

----------


## NinaDrv

Da, tako je i meni dr. rekao, završetak postupka mora biti u u tom roku.

----------


## MB21

> Da, tako je i meni dr. rekao, završetak postupka mora biti u u tom roku.


Svašta,
no dobro... ako oni tako kažu. Ja sam isto zvala da pitam jučer pa su mi rekli da nazovem u utorak, 29.03.  :Cekam:

----------


## NinaDrv

> Svašta,
> no dobro... ako oni tako kažu. Ja sam isto zvala da pitam jučer pa su mi rekli da nazovem u utorak, 29.03.


I meni su tako rekli  :Smile: 
Ništa, čekamo utorak  :Smile:

----------


## mare157

Evo, ja se upisala za konzultacije kod dr.Dmitrović u Betaplus pa da vidim kako ćemo si odgovarati....

----------


## Vrci

Ne znam da li sam vidjela ovdje spomenuto, ali i Split dobiva još jednog MPO privatnika

http://www.poliklinika-sparac.hr/u-t...-ifv-programa/

Koliko znam,još nije krenuo, ali uskoro bi trebalo

----------


## MB21

Drage moje suorke, želim vam svima sretan Uskrs, i sretno danas da saznamo da je Škvorc dobio produljenje ugovora sa HZZO!

----------


## NinaDrv

I ja želim svima sretne blagdane, bit će nam još sretniji ako danas dobijemo vijest o produženju ugovora  :Wink:

----------


## id20

Curke, kad saznate hoce li ili nece dr.Š. dobiti produzenje ugovora, molim Vas da nam javite.. Ja se pripremam u FET, trebali bi sljedeci mjesec, moram zvati da obavim pretrage koje imam, pa cu pricekati da vidim jel dobio produzenje.. Jer ako nije, onda placam FET, jel tako, bez obzira sto je stanica dobivena u postupku kad je ugovor imao?

----------


## MB21

Poliklinika Škvorc nema još nikakvih informacija, pa sam zvala direktno ministarstvo (ugovaranja). Niti oni nenaju još odluku vijeća, gospođa koja se javila keže da zovem iza 01.04. i da će 99% biti svi produženi.

----------


## MB21

razočarana sam u cijeli tak sustav, zašto takve stzvari dodju zadnje na red za raspravu i odluke, a mi čekamo svaki dan nam je važan... Cure koje su u graničnim godinama ne smije propustiti ni jedan ciklus, a oni nikako da se udostoje odlučiti. Budite uporne, zovite i vi, ja sam rekla da je nama koji čekamo tu odluku veći tak 1% od njenih 99...
Broj na koji možete zvati ministarstvo i pitati je : 01/4806-390.

----------


## Zenii

Stvarno katastrofa, nadam se da će barem produžiti na duži period od 3 mjeseca.

----------


## Zenii

> Curke, kad saznate hoce li ili nece dr.Š. dobiti produzenje ugovora, molim Vas da nam javite.. Ja se pripremam u FET, trebali bi sljedeci mjesec, moram zvati da obavim pretrage koje imam, pa cu pricekati da vidim jel dobio produzenje.. Jer ako nije, onda placam FET, jel tako, bez obzira sto je stanica dobivena u postupku kad je ugovor imao?


ID20, ako se dobro sjećam, tvoj zadnji postupak je bio dobitni, ali ipak nije dobro završilo. Jesi li imala kiretažu i koliko ti je dr. rekao da moraš pauzirati do FET-a? Imam takvu situaciju pa da znam da se pripremim, sorry ako sam pobrkala lončiće

----------


## id20

Zenii, dobro si povezala! Bio je dobitni, ali nazalost zavrsio s kiretazom! Doktor je rekao da mi moraju proci 3 ciklusa zato sto je bila kiretaza! Trenutno prolazi drugi, za nekih mjesec dana bi trebala u fet!

----------


## Zenii

hvala, mogu se onda nadati za FET negdje srpanj/kolovoz, ostale su nam dvije blastice. Tebi sretno i da vrijeme što brže prođe

----------


## Vrci

Ima li tu cura koje su bile u Betaplusu preko HZZO-a?

----------


## BillieJean

> Ima li tu cura koje su bile u Betaplusu preko HZZO-a?




Ima, što te zanima?

----------


## Vrci

Pitam te na pp  :Smile:

----------


## MB21

Cure, može li mi koja pomoći? Zaboravila sam jutros popiti euthyrox, dobila sam pa me tako boljelo da sam zaboravila na njega... Što da radim, da li da popijem kada dodjem s posla? dođem tek popodne, ili da preskočim? Tko ima iskustva s njim? hvala vam

----------


## NinaDrv

> Cure, može li mi koja pomoći? Zaboravila sam jutros popiti euthyrox, dobila sam pa me tako boljelo da sam zaboravila na njega... Što da radim, da li da popijem kada dodjem s posla? dođem tek popodne, ili da preskočim? Tko ima iskustva s njim? hvala vam


Mislim da bi ju trebala popiti, bez obzira kad, ali ti preporučam da pošalješ doktoru Škvorcu poruku i pitaš ga za savjet, ja sam tako napravila kad sam išla vaditi TSH i pitala ga da li pijem tabletu uobičajeno ujutro ili tek nakon vađenja krvi, preporučio mi da ju popijem nakon vađenja.

----------


## MB21

nina, ali ja dodjem tek kući oko 4 popodne, jedino ako pomaže,ne moram jedti uopće jer se prije jela mora popiti. Misliš da mu pošaljem mail?

----------


## NinaDrv

> nina, ali ja dodjem tek kući oko 4 popodne, jedino ako pomaže,ne moram jedti uopće jer se prije jela mora popiti. Misliš da mu pošaljem mail?


Pošalji mu sms, tako će ti se prije javiti. Meni se obično javi kroz sat, dva.

----------


## nina977

Popi kad dođeš doma i slobodno jedi,ništa se neće desiti.
Problem bi bio kad bi to tako radila svaki dan ali ovo jednom ne stvara problem.

----------


## MB21

> Pošalji mu sms, tako će ti se prije javiti. Meni se obično javi kroz sat, dva.


nemam njegov mobitel, samo fiksni tamo......

----------


## NinaDrv

> nemam njegov mobitel, samo fiksni tamo......


Imaš pp  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ma nije takva panika za euthyrox. I da preskocis nije frka,jer se hormoni zadrzavaju u tijelu i kumiliraju,nije da ces od jednog dana imati problema.

Ja ne bih popila popodne...nisi nataste, jako malo lijeka ce se apsorbirati.

Zaboravljala sam i ja puno puta,nikad ne popijem naknadno

----------


## MB21

cure,

ukoliko ne znate - POLIKLINIKA ŠKVORC JE DOBILA PRODULJENJE UGOVORA DO 30.06.2016.

JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## Vrci

Bravo  :Smile: 
A da li je još neka klinika dobila? Možda opet Betaplus?

Zašto tih informacija nema slobodno na netu, baš me živciraju...

----------


## NinaDrv

> cure,
> 
> ukoliko ne znate - POLIKLINIKA ŠKVORC JE DOBILA PRODULJENJE UGOVORA DO 30.06.2016.
> 
> JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, uljepšala si mi dan s ovom vijesti  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## MB21

joj i meni je dans svanilo!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MB21

Vrci znam samo za Škvorc jer sam njih zvala, a kako su tek dobili obavijest, nisu valjda stigli staviti na stranicu!

Sretno svima

----------


## chiara

Pozdrav cure zene kraljice...
Odlucila sam krenuti na drugu bebicu u pon imam prvi uzv 6dc u ivf poliklinici da li ima mozda jos koja da ide tamo?

----------


## chiara

Jesam ja sto krivo rekla kad ste prestali pisati... Hehe 
Ima li netko iskustva sa enolvom kako je djelovala na vas?

----------


## NinaDrv

I mene zanimaju iskustva sa Elonvom  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Jesam ja sto krivo rekla kad ste prestali pisati... Hehe


a, nisi ... :Smile:  pitala si za IVF polikliniku... malo se pacijentica te klinike ovdje javlja.

----------


## chiara

Steta prije kad sam isla u Maribor vazda sam tipkala sa drugim zenama...bas me cudi... Vidim da ste vecina barem zadnje sto sam citala kod dr svorca... Zar mislite da je moj izbor los...?

----------


## chiara

> I mene zanimaju iskustva sa Elonvom


Ja sam je uzela u petak i nalon par sati vec osjetila zatezanja i sl nadam se da nece cijo vrijeme biti tako jucer sam jedva sjedala...

----------


## muzicarka

Mi smo se odlucili za dr Radoncica...isli bi na konzultacije da vidimo njegovo vidjenje stvari...koliko se brzo moze doci na red?

----------


## Vrci

Čujem da Radončić otvara svoju polikliniku
Repromed je ime, uskoro se otvara.

Baš mi je drago da će napokon biti na svome

----------


## niki78

> Steta prije kad sam isla u Maribor vazda sam tipkala sa drugim zenama...bas me cudi... Vidim da ste vecina barem zadnje sto sam citala kod dr svorca... Zar mislite da je moj izbor los...?


Chiara ja sam isto u IVF poliklinici. Krenula sam jučer sa Elonvom pa ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## mare157

Žene molim iskustva s dr.Dmitrovic iz Betaplus klinike. Kao da nitko ne ide tamo, jako malo se pise ili ja krivo gledam. Moze i podatci o uspjesnosti, misljenja, sve me zanima. Moze i u inbox naravno. 
Bili smo na konzultacijama, nisam pod nekim super dojmom i bas sam u nedoumici. Svako iskustvo je dobrodoslo!

----------


## Vrci

Ne znam, meni je ona super sjela, i nakon 3 godine smo još u super odnosu

Sve podatke o uspješnosti Betaplusa imaš na njihovom webu. Ako te još što zanima, dodatno pitaj  :Smile:

----------


## glow

Nina hvala puno na odgovoru!

Ja sam bila na konzultacijama kod dr Škvorc i imam samo riječi hvale. 

Dao mi brdo pretraga koje je pojasnio i sad finaliziram pa ću mu se javiti.

Držim ti fige i sretno!!

Ti pretpostavljam ideš preko HZZO koji im je produljen i nakon 31.3. Da li se javljaju neki dodatni troškovi u odnosu na VV na kojem si bila - kada dođeš kod Škvorca s nalazima??.. Za lijekove, anesteziju i sl?..

Puno bi mi značio odgovor, hvala unaprijed!!

----------


## glow

Pozdrav cure, prvi put sam ovdje, a bila sam na konzultacijama kod dr Škvorc za mpo Preko HZZO.

Trenutno obavljam pretrage na koje me je uputio, uskoro sve gotovo pa mu se javljam za dalje.

Čujemo se i u međuvremenu, najviše zbog produžetka Ugovora što je super, a popričamo i o nalazima koje radim preko socijalnog - posvećen je 100% pa krećemo za odličnim prvim dojmom i povjerenjem nadajući se najboljem.

Da li je netko morao raditi hsg prije postupka i da li je obavezan ako se radi ivf?

Hvala unaprijed i sretno svima!

----------


## tanatana

Pozdrav glow, hsg ti ne treba ako ideš ravno na ivf. Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> Ne znam, meni je ona super sjela, i nakon 3 godine smo još u super odnosu
> 
> Sve podatke o uspješnosti Betaplusa imaš na njihovom webu. Ako te još što zanima, dodatno pitaj


Sve kao i kod Vrci  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Moe, jel planiras sto opet tamo?  :Wink:

----------


## Moe

> Moe, jel planiras sto opet tamo?


inbox

----------


## MB21

> Nina hvala puno na odgovoru!
> 
> Ja sam bila na konzultacijama kod dr Škvorc i imam samo riječi hvale. 
> 
> Dao mi brdo pretraga koje je pojasnio i sad finaliziram pa ću mu se javiti.
> 
> Držim ti fige i sretno!!
> 
> Ti pretpostavljam ideš preko HZZO koji im je produljen i nakon 31.3. Da li se javljaju neki dodatni troškovi u odnosu na VV na kojem si bila - kada dođeš kod Škvorca s nalazima??.. Za lijekove, anesteziju i sl?..
> ...



kada doneseš D1 uputnicu tada ne plaćaš više ništa osim anestezije koja je 1.000,00 kn

----------


## glow

> Pozdrav glow, hsg ti ne treba ako ideš ravno na ivf. Sretno!


hvala tana, ivf je ono što priželjkujem, odmah obzirom na godine. A vidjet ćemo što će dr reći, uskoro se vidimo sa svim nalazima.

----------


## glow

Puno hvala MB. 

Jel se D1 odmah donosi? Nije mi ju propisao još, ali idući tj idem kod soc gin po PAPU pa da ih odmah pitam kad ću već čekati red?

----------


## glow

Bok cure, 

da li netko zna može li se planirati postupak ako su prikupljni svi nalazi do 1.dc i koji su uredni, a spermiogram nalazi stižu na 8. dan?.. ili se kreće kad su svi nalazi gotovi do 1.dc?

Za spermiogram i bakt nalaz ejakulata nas danas naručili tek za mjesec dana pa se pitam kad ću na red?!..

----------


## niki78

Cure, koje ste uzimale Elonvu, da li ste još dobile i dodatno gonal ili menopur? Ako da, koji dan se dobije onda neki od tih ljekova? 8dc?

----------


## niki78

> Bok cure, 
> 
> da li netko zna može li se planirati postupak ako su prikupljni svi nalazi do 1.dc i koji su uredni, a spermiogram nalazi stižu na 8. dan?.. ili se kreće kad su svi nalazi gotovi do 1.dc?
> 
> Za spermiogram i bakt nalaz ejakulata nas danas naručili tek za mjesec dana pa se pitam kad ću na red?!..


To vam je prvi postupak? Ako je, vjerojatno će onda trebati čekati nalaz spermiograma. Pogotovo kod Škvorca, on inzistira na svim mogućim nalazima.

----------


## niki78

> To vam je prvi postupak? Ako je, vjerojatno će onda trebati čekati nalaz spermiograma. Pogotovo kod Škvorca, on inzistira na svim mogućim nalazima.


Ako si možete priuštiti, spermiogram napravite privatno, nije preveliki iznos, a nalaz je jako brzo gotov

----------


## MB21

Pa ovisi sto ti je dr Skvorc rekao. Ti mozes vec sada uzeti D1 ali prvo moras imati sve sterilne nalaze. Sto je dr rekao kad si bila na konzultacijama?I tvoj soc.gin ti nece samo tako dati d1 ako ti dr nije trazio, bar mislim. Meni je npr rekao da iduci put ponesem d1 ali sam imala nalaze briseva

----------


## NinaDrv

> Bok cure, 
> 
> da li netko zna može li se planirati postupak ako su prikupljni svi nalazi do 1.dc i koji su uredni, a spermiogram nalazi stižu na 8. dan?.. ili se kreće kad su svi nalazi gotovi do 1.dc?
> 
> Za spermiogram i bakt nalaz ejakulata nas danas naručili tek za mjesec dana pa se pitam kad ću na red?!..


Mislim da se ne može planirati postupak, trebali bi imati sve nalaze. Spermiogram možete napraviti kod Škvorca, mi smo tako jer nismo mogli doći na red u državnim bolnicama. Cijena mu je 350,00 kuna i gotov je bio drugi dan.

----------


## PeppaPig

I ja sam u IVF poliklinici.  :Smile:  i bila na Elonvi,nisam imala nikakve nuspojave. Nakon 1. IVF postupka evo nas u 9.tjednu! <3

----------


## PeppaPig

Niki; ja sam dobila Menopur x2 + Orgalutran od 8-10 d.c..

----------


## niki78

> Niki; ja sam dobila Menopur x2 + Orgalutran od 8-10 d.c..


Hvala na info..i ja sam dobila menopur jučer i još danas pa ćemo vidjeti..

I čestitam na trudnoći!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## PeppaPig

Hvala Niki  :Smile:  drzim fige i tebi! Cijela ekipa u IVFu je super, mi smo jako zadovoljni.

----------


## niki78

> Hvala Niki  drzim fige i tebi! Cijela ekipa u IVFu je super, mi smo jako zadovoljni.


Mi vec imamo pozitivno iskustvo s njima, ali tada sam ipak bila mladja..uvijek sam bila low responder, a sada sa 38 nije bas bajno, ali mozda bude nesto..moram pokusati  :Smile:  Ti si isla na ICSI? Koliko tocno kosta cijeli postupak? Znam da je oko 10000 kn, ali stalno zaboravim pitati tocan iznos.

----------


## laura33

Tko je biolog u IVF Poliklinici?

----------


## PeppaPig

ja sam išla na ICSI.
cijena je tu negdje, ICSI je nešto skuplji ali opet ovisi sa koliko ultrazvuka. Uglavnom, nešto manja je cijena lijekova zapravo nego samog postupka što me je jako iznenadilo.

Biolozi su Danko Dobec i Sara Sivec, i to je jedna divna mlada ženica koja se toliko trudi i uvijek ama baš sve objasni.

----------


## niki78

> ja sam išla na ICSI.
> cijena je tu negdje, ICSI je nešto skuplji ali opet ovisi sa koliko ultrazvuka. Uglavnom, nešto manja je cijena lijekova zapravo nego samog postupka što me je jako iznenadilo.
> 
> Biolozi su Danko Dobec i Sara Sivec, i to je jedna divna mlada ženica koja se toliko trudi i uvijek ama baš sve objasni.


Hvala Peppa Pig! 

Ja sam do sada uvijek komunicirala sa biologom Dankom i on mi je super

----------


## glow

Hvala Nina!

Ja sam sve preglede obavila.

Ostaje spermigram i laboratorijski bakteriološki nalaz ejakulata, zato bih rađe prek soc., al ne bih gubila mjesec za postupak ako za mpo mra nalaz biti na 1.dc. 
MM naručili na moj sljedeći 6.dc i nalaz gotov isti dan. 

Vidjet ću i što dr kaže pa ću se javiti. Hvala puno još jednom!

----------


## glow

Pozz MB21,

dr. mi je rekao da se javim s prvim nalazima, a svi nekako stižu ovaj tjedan tako da ćemo se sutra, preksutra čuti. 

Imam briseve, urinokulturu i hormone, čekam sutra papu i KS. Markere dobivamo idući tjedan. 

Ti ideš u postupak? SRETNO!  :Smile: 

Znači spermiogram i bakteriološki nalaza ejakulata je MM naručen na moj idući 6.dc pa ćemo vidjeti trebamo li to imati još ranije.

----------


## MB21

Bitno je da svi nalazi budu uredni da biste mogli kreniti u postupak, baš svi. Ne znam da li krećem u postupak ovaj mjesec, nadam se da da. Čekam njegov pregled da vidimo da li ima cista, ako nema odmah krećem u postupak, a a ko ima odgađamo dok ne riješim cistu. Također ako mi tsh bude ispod 2, trenutno nije i pijem terapiju za to.
I ja tebi želim svu sreću.

----------


## glow

MB21
Stigli mi hormoni nije dobro, fsh mi 20 pa cu izgleda morat dobkti terapiju. Prvi sik je prošao i dr kaže da ga je to i brinulo, al cu na terapiju. Nadam se da ce se spustiti. Takoder mi je i tsh 3, povisen pa cu i za njega morati valjda dobit terapiju za do 2!...

----------


## glow

Cure, da li netko zna kako prirodnim putem sniziti fsh (vrijednost mi je 20, a treba do 13) i tsh (3.8, a treba do 2).

Ja sam nešto čitala za macin preparat i za smokve u maslinovom ulju pa ako netko zna nešto više, puno bi značilo.

Hvala puno!!  :Smile:

----------


## MB21

glow, ti možeš tražiti biljne i prirodne pripravke da si malo dodatno pomogneš ali za postupak moraš dobiti terapiju od dr. Ja za tsh pijem euthyrox, također i druge cure koje ga snižavaju, pa vjerovatno ćeš ga dobiti i ti. dokle god sve vrijednosti ne budu u normali, nećeš moći u postupak. Nije to ništa toliko strašno, ne boj se. To se može sve sniziti uz pravu terapiju već do sljedećeg ciklusa. Vidjet ćeš što će ti dr reći. Vidiš, zato je bilo bitno da ne planiraš unaprijed ići u postupak dok ne dobiješ sve nalaze, i to ne zbog dr već zbog tebe same kako bi pripremila tijelo što bolje za postupak da uspije, ako me shvaćaš. Ja osobno volim što je dr oprezan s nalazima jer bolje odgoditi postupak za ciklus ili dva (ako nemaš 40 godina) nego ući u postupak i potrošiti ga (a skup je) a znaš da su manje šanse jer su nalazi loši.

----------


## id20

I moj savjet je ne kombinirati tablete koje reguliraju razinu bilo kakvih hormona s prirodnim pripravcima, cajevima ili sto god, jer nece niti jedan "odraditi" sto treba! E sad, ili ces prirodnim putem s raznoraznim cajevima i dodacima pa pitanje hoce uspjeti i kada, ili ces ici s lijekovima koje ce to odraditi brze!

----------


## id20

I da, ja sam uzasno nestrpljiva osoba, meni je sve jucer jos bilo kasno, i u nekim stvarima sam jos takva, ali postupak me uci strpljenju i smirenosti.. Jer ako zelis najbolje za sebe, da dobijes najbolje rezultate i srecu u rukama, polako, nek se sve slozi kako treba i bit ce super!! Strpljivo i hrabro

----------


## Vrci

Jel to HZZO nije nigdje objavio koje klinike su dobile koliko postupaka? Ne kužim stvarno...

----------


## glow

Je istina, radim maks na strpljenju i kuliranju jer znam da me stres i panika neće nigdje dovesti. Imam 38 i pol pa bih sad ja jučer i inače sam takva kad se nečeg uhvatim - ko pit bull trčim da privedem sve brzo kraju, ali se slažem da se mora temeljito sve pripremiti. A i onda još treba držati fige......
Danas ću se čuti s dr pa ćemo vidjeti koju će mi terapiju propisati, u svakom slučaju neću kombinirati ništa s njegovom terapijom.

----------


## Inesz

> Jel to HZZO nije nigdje objavio koje klinike su dobile koliko postupaka? Ne kužim stvarno...


Mislim da nije objavljeno

----------


## Inesz

> Cure, da li netko zna kako prirodnim putem sniziti fsh (vrijednost mi je 20, a treba do 13) i tsh (3.8, a treba do 2).
> 
> Ja sam nešto čitala za macin preparat i za smokve u maslinovom ulju pa ako netko zna nešto više, puno bi značilo.
> 
> Hvala puno!!


Glow, ovdje imaš temu na kojoj cure pišu o niskom AMH i visokom FSH:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67687-N...07#post2869107

U kojim jedinicama je izražen tvoj amh od 0,5?

----------


## glow

Vrci, imaš na prethodnoj stranici - točan broj od ministarstva na kojem možeš dobiti info o produžetku HZZO po klinikama!

MV21 ga je objavila. Ona ih je zvala i dobila info dok je čekala produljenje u svojoj klinici. Ja ti se jako lose snalazim s postovima generalno pa nisam znala jos taj quote ovdje ubaciti. 

Nadam se da će ti to pomoći.




> Jel to HZZO nije nigdje objavio koje klinike su dobile koliko postupaka? Ne kužim stvarno...

----------


## glow

Inesz, hvala!
Pogledam, a već su mi cure rekle da ću i terapiju od dr dobiti pa čekam da se čujemo.

AMH u vrijednosti pmol/L. ...




> Glow, ovdje imaš temu na kojoj cure pišu o niskom AMH i visokom FSH:
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67687-N...07#post2869107
> 
> U kojim jedinicama je izražen tvoj amh od 0,5?

----------


## Vrci

Znam da su prije objavljivali pa se moglo javno vidjeti. Glupo mi da ih se treba zvati. 
Ajd kad dođem do toga da mi bude trebalo, budem nazvala. Il njih ili kliniku

----------


## glow

Bok cure,
jos jedno pitanje s nalazima - krvi i OGTT:
Glukoza mi je u trenutku vadenja bila malo povisena 6.3, a dozvoljeno 6.1...
Kod onog drugog vadenja, nakon 2 sata, bila je ok, tj. unutar ref.vr 5.2, a dozvoljeno do 7.

Jel netko zna kakav je to ogtt nalaz i da li je radi prvog povisenog, ovo problematican nalaz?

----------


## glow

Cure bok,
Evo ja se cula s dr i propisao mi terapiju kako mi je rekla MV21 za snizavanje tsh na 4 tjedna.
Takoder, ponoviti nalaze LH, FSH i AMH na idući 3.do5.dc da provjerimo. Kako sam ovaj put isla 5. dan, moguce da su i zato tako lose reference(AMH 0.5, FSH 20, 38 i pol g), a i ne mora biti.. Pokušat cu na 3.dc pa cu vam znati reci ima li promjena. 
Moje gornje pitanje o seceru, nije nikakva problematika.
Ugl., zbog nazalost iznimno slabog nalaza hormona i godina, ako sve bude ok, sljedeci mjesec idem na postupak u prirodnom ciklusu. Uzbudena sam zbog toga, a ne smijem se veseliti preuranjeno! Znate sve. Sretno svima drage moje!!

----------


## Inesz

Glow, žao mi je radi nalaza. 
Vrijednost AMH ne ovisi o tome u kojem je dijelu menstrualnog ciklusa rađen.
Ova vrijednost AMH od 0,5 pmol/L korelira sa FSH 20, a sigurno korelira i s brojem antralnih folikula. Je li ti do sad netko brojao antralne folikule?

Vrijednost FSH varira tijekom istog ciklusa, ali vrijednost od 20 na 5. dc, najvjerojatnije neće biti na 4. ili 3. dan bitno manja.  :Sad: 


Kad FSH na početku ciklusa bude tako visok, on zna od ciklusa do ciklusa varirati. Tako npr. na 3. dan jednog ciklusa može biti 20, na 3. dan sljedećeg ciklus 17, ali jednom povišena vrijednost FSH, zajedno sa niskim AMH i godinama koje se bliže 40-toj znak su iscrpljenosti jajnika.  Vjerujem da ti je doktor to u razgovoru napomenuo. Dobro je da idete u prirodnjak. Sretno! Je li ti doktor spominjao opciju stimuliranog?

Inače, FSH 20 je vrijednost koja se, kod žena koje imaju na početku ciklusa uredan nalaz, mjeri u ovulacijskoj fazi.

----------


## MB21

glow, slažem se sve sa inesz. AMH nema veze koji dan ciklusa vadiš, ja sam ga vadila dan prije m, soc. gin mi je rekla da ne čekam m jer on je takav kakav jeste, nema veze koji dan vadiš. Budi strpljiva s nalazima, što se više nerviraš to mogu nalazi biti nepovoljniji po tebe. Probaj biti opuštena i pozitivna, i riješavaj jedno po jedno. Doći će sve nared. Jasno mi je da žuriš zbog godina, no bilo bi ti teže da usrljaš u neuspjeli postupak. Mi ovdje te shvaćamo, sve mi smo tu zbog iste stvari, netko čeka duže netko kraće, netko ma veći problem, netko manji ali sve imamo nekakv problem.
Želim ti svu sreću, puno strpljenja i pozitivnih misli.

----------


## glow

Da, da dr je to sve napomenuo. 
Inesz i stimulirani nakon prirodnog, u lipnju vec, tada cu zavrsiti s terapijom za tsh.
Uh oh, samo pozitivno... 
Hvala veliko, javljajte sto ima novo s vama!

----------


## Tasha1981

> Bok cure,
> jos jedno pitanje s nalazima - krvi i OGTT:
> Glukoza mi je u trenutku vadenja bila malo povisena 6.3, a dozvoljeno 6.1...
> Kod onog drugog vadenja, nakon 2 sata, bila je ok, tj. unutar ref.vr 5.2, a dozvoljeno do 7.
> 
> Jel netko zna kakav je to ogtt nalaz i da li je radi prvog povisenog, ovo problematican nalaz?


Glow...nalazi OGTT su ti savršeni...neznam da li su nešto mijenjali u zadnje vrijeme ali referentne vrijednosti su bile od 3,8-6,4. Ne vidim nekih osobitih problema sa tvojim nalazima ali ukoliko su ti rekli na Vuk Vrhovcu da je malo problematičnije onda ćeš se morati pridržavati nekih pravila što se tiče ishrane...npr. manji obroci, 5 obroka dnevno, ne bijeli kruh, tjestenina i slično, puno voća i povvrća...ali kako kažem meni se nalazi čine super ( ovo ti govori dijabetičar iz svog iskustva) Sretno dalje...

----------


## mare157

Evo info iz klinike Betaplus da bi od 8.mjeseca trebali krenuti sa postupcima preko HZZO-a. Čisto ako koga zanima  :Smile:

----------


## glow

Hvala draga Tasha.
Nisam na vv, ali dr mi na šećer nije ništa ukazao, nego na nalazu stoji "H" pa sam pitala. Al vidim da su ref. vr. različite u raznim labosima (mala odstupanja) pa u nekima imam optimalan.
Ajde bar nešto. Ne znam tvoju situaciju, ali sretno u svakom slučaju  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

> Evo info iz klinike Betaplus da bi od 8.mjeseca trebali krenuti sa postupcima preko HZZO-a. Čisto ako koga zanima


Pa ugovori idu od 30.06. novi, onda valjda bude već tad. Nadam se.
Ja ću im se javiti za postupak u 8./9./10.mjesecu, idemo po bebu 2  :Smile:  Nadam se da ću uspjeti ući u hzzo kvotu

----------


## mare157

> Pa ugovori idu od 30.06. novi, onda valjda bude već tad. Nadam se.
> Ja ću im se javiti za postupak u 8./9./10.mjesecu, idemo po bebu 2  Nadam se da ću uspjeti ući u hzzo kvotu


Ja se nadam da nećeš ni morati ići jer ćeš do tada već biti trudna  :Wink: 
Zvala sam ih telefonom pa je sestra pitala doktoricu i odgovor je od 8.mjeseca

----------


## Vrci

Ja radije imam takav plan u glavi. Pa ako nas opet nešto iznenadi, gdje ćeš bolje  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Evo info iz klinike Betaplus da bi od 8.mjeseca trebali krenuti sa postupcima preko HZZO-a. Čisto ako koga zanima


mare, je li imaju ugovor za ovaj ugovorni period od 1. 4. do 30. 6.?

HZZO nije obavio ništa o postupcima u ovom periodu. Škvorc je objavio hzzo postupke za taj period, ova klinka nije objavila ništa, jednako kako nisu ni objavljivali ni do sada kad su imali ugovorene postupke s HZZO-om. Na taj način pacijentice i pacijenti s bolničkih lista čekanja, radi kojih se u biti i raspisuje ovaj natječaj, nisu niti mogli saznati da je klinika ugovorila postupke sa HZZO-om.

----------


## NinaDrv

Mi smo u postupku  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Jučer sam imala kontrolni pregled prije postupka koji je bio malo neugodan jer sam ujutro procurila. 
Nemam cistu i danas se na drugi dan ciklusa pikam s Elonvom, folikulometrija je u srijedu  :Smile:

----------


## una99

Sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## glow

Sretno Nina!!  :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala cure  :grouphug:

----------


## mare157

> mare, je li imaju ugovor za ovaj ugovorni period od 1. 4. do 30. 6.?
> 
> HZZO nije obavio ništa o postupcima u ovom periodu. Škvorc je objavio hzzo postupke za taj period, ova klinka nije objavila ništa, jednako kako nisu ni objavljivali ni do sada kad su imali ugovorene postupke s HZZO-om. Na taj način pacijentice i pacijenti s bolničkih lista čekanja, radi kojih se u biti i raspisuje ovaj natječaj, nisu niti mogli saznati da je klinika ugovorila postupke sa HZZO-om.


Nebi znala stvarno. Ja sam ih zvala jer mi idemo sad u postupak kod njih i htjela sam vidjeti da li postoji mogućnost da nas prime s uputnicom, sad, u ovom slijedećem ciklusu i dobila sam odgovor da sad ne mogu, da će s postupcima preko hzzo-a trebali krenuti od 8.mjeseca. Po tome pretpostavljam da za ovaj sada period nemaju ugovor, ali to je samo moja pretpostavka, nije provjerena info.

----------


## a_je_to

Zna li netko mozda kada dr Radoncic krece s konzultacijama i radom u svojoj poliklinici?

----------


## Vrci

Ne znam jel betaplus ima sad ugovor,al iako novo razdobolje ide od 1.7., oni su u 7.mj na godisnjem pa valjda zato tek od 8.mj idu postupci

----------


## NinaDrv

Betaplus ima ugovor do 30. 6. za postupke, ali mali broj, svega 25 postupaka (5 prirodnih, 15 blago stimuliranih i 5 stimuliranih).
Link na odluku HZZO-a o broju postupaka http://cdn.hzzo.hr/wp-content/upload...ka-2016.g..pdf (str. 40 i 41)

----------


## pak

> Zna li netko mozda kada dr Radoncic krece s konzultacijama i radom u svojoj poliklinici?


Trebao bi krenuti sa radom u 5.mj.

----------


## a_je_to

Hvala Pak, tako sam i ja procitala, ali me strah da se to ne otegne jer je jos desetak dana do kraja mjeseca, a nigdje nikakvih sluzbenih informacija...

----------


## pak

> Hvala Pak, tako sam i ja procitala, ali me strah da se to ne otegne jer je jos desetak dana do kraja mjeseca, a nigdje nikakvih sluzbenih informacija...


Radovi su u tijeku.
 I ja se nadam da ce sve ici po planu jer planiram postupak u 5 mj.

----------


## Bananka

Koliko sam upucena dok ne otvori svoju kliniku i dalje radi kao do sada kombinacija Vili/Skvorc. Ili ima neko drugih informacija?

----------


## pak

Ajmo cure pomozimo Mirni, ispunite uputnik  :Smile: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/90032-P...79#post2875279

----------


## NinaDrv

Jučer sam imala punkciju, od 10-tak folikula dobili smo samo 2 stanice. Od te dvije jedna se oplodila. Moram priznati da je prilično loš rezultat s obzirom na jaču stimulaciju ( Elonva, Puregon) i  AMH 8,2. Bojim se da transfera neće ni biti  :Sad:

----------


## NinaDrv

Prvi puta nemam transfer  :Sad: 
Broji li se taj postupak u one koje financira HZZO ako nije došlo do transfera?

----------


## Inesz

Nina, žao mi je što nema transfera  :Sad: 

Postupak se računa kao iskorišten.

----------


## miuta821

NinaDrv zao mi je!

----------


## MonaLi

Radoncic je već krenuo ovaj tjedan sa radom, ja sam bila na konzultacijama, eto čisto info.

----------


## mare157

Nina zao mi je. Meni je postupak bez transfera definitivno najteza stvar koju sam imala u mpo prici. Kad sve napravis da uspijes, a onda nemas sansu niti probati. Bas mi je zao.

----------


## NinaDrv

Istina ,to mi je najgore iskustvo do sad.
Zna li netko jel pen od puregona odgovara ampuli gonala? Ako ne odgovara, morat cu nabaviti pen za gonal.

----------


## muzicarka

MonaLi, kako si se narucila na konzultacije, na koji broj si zvala,broj od Vilija ili?
To je on poceo u svojoj klinici?

----------


## kristina.

Drage cure i žene!
Trebam pomoć i savjet, danima istražujem, imam dilemu. 
Krećemo u mpo, idući tjedan bih trebala na prve konzultacije, imam već dosta nalaza skupljenih. 
E, sad - Radončić ili Dmitrović?
Imam 42 godine, amh 0,71 ng/L, FSH 9,78. Dakle, utrka s vremenom. Suprug ima normo. Pokušavamo godinu i pol; prošlo ljeto sam imala blighted ovum, prirodna trudnoća. 
Zbilja bih htjela najboljeg mogućeg stručnjaka, tko ne bi... Koga izabrati od ovo dvoje?
Beta plus mi je bliže, bilo bi mi jednostavnije odlaziti. Sviđa mi se klinika, bila sam par puta na pregledima i folikumetrijama. Ne znam kakvi su uvjeti u novoj Radončićevoj poliklinici. 
Ali, o njemu nema negativnog komentara na cijelom netu ... 
Zapravo, već sam se naručila na konzutacije kod njega. I sad se pet predomišljam. Možda ipak beta plus. 

Svjesna sam i godina i malih šansi, ali ... želimo pokušati.

Hvala svakoj koja ima bilo kakav savjet, preporuku. 
Sretno svima!

----------


## kristina.

> MonaLi, kako si se narucila na konzultacije, na koji broj si zvala,broj od Vilija ili?
> To je on poceo u svojoj klinici?


Ja sam nazvala Vili i tamo su mi dali broj na koji se mogu naručiti u njegovu polikliniku. Rekli su mi da više nije kod njih.
Ne znam smijem li ovako napisati broj, pa ću ti poslati pp.

----------


## muzicarka

Kristina, ne mogu ti pomoci oko tvoje dvojbe jer nisam jos bila kod niti jednig od njih, ali mozes ti meni!! Jesi se narucila kod dr Radoncica preko Vilija ili kako?

----------


## kristina.

> Kristina, ne mogu ti pomoci oko tvoje dvojbe jer nisam jos bila kod niti jednig od njih, ali mozes ti meni!! Jesi se narucila kod dr Radoncica preko Vilija ili kako?


Ne mogu ti poslati pp. 
Evo ovako broj, nadam se da ne krsim pravila: 091 573 6398. Sretno!

Ti si s odlucila za njega?

----------


## kristina.

Koliko moram imati postova da bih mogla slati privatne poruke i da bi moji postovi bili odmah vidljivi?

----------


## Inesz

kristina.
dobro došla na forum.

dr R. još nije počeo obavljati postupke medicinski potpomognute oplodnje. može obaviti pregled i konzultacije, ali ne i mpo postupak. inače bi dr R. bio odličan izbor, ali...

preporučam ti da radi tvojih godina ne odgađaš postupak mpo. sljedeći ciklus da bude tvoj  :Smile:  i sretno!

----------


## kristina.

> kristina.
> dobro došla na forum.
> 
> dr R. još nije počeo obavljati postupke medicinski potpomognute oplodnje. može obaviti pregled i konzultacije, ali ne i mpo postupak. inače bi dr R. bio odličan izbor, ali...
> 
> preporučam ti da radi tvojih godina ne odgađaš postupak mpo. sljedeći ciklus da bude tvoj  i sretno!


Hvala ti.
Hmmm nisam tako shvatila sestru. Stekla sam dojam da radi. Onda mozda i dalje postupak obavlja u Skvorcu?
Sto mi onda savjetujes? Ipak beta?

----------


## MB21

Cure da li je u postupku (stimulacija) i vas partner(muž) dobio kakvu terapiju?

----------


## NinaDrv

Moj je dobio anitibiotike koji se uzimaju 3 dana (azitromicin), zadnju je trebao popiti dan prije punkcije.

----------


## MB21

> Moj je dobio anitibiotike koji se uzimaju 3 dana (azitromicin), zadnju je trebao popiti dan prije punkcije.


Hvala Nina, moj je dobio mikromicin ali mi dr nije rekao nego sam to pročitala na povijesti bolesti da je upisao, piše 4 dana prije punkcije uzimati po 1 3 dana, a nemam pojma kad će mi biti punkcija pa sad.... malo sam zbunjena

----------


## NinaDrv

Da, to je taj antibiotik, samo je drugi proizvođač kod nas pa se zove Azitromicin. Na slijedećoj folikulometriji ga pitaj kad da suprug počne piti. Tako sam ga ja pitala i rekao mi je točno kad da pije, jer je prema veličini folikula pretpostavio kad bude punkcija.

----------


## anchy007

Evo mi cekamo menstruaciju i krecemo po svoje smrzlice kod Skvorca  :Smile:

----------


## MB21

> Da, to je taj antibiotik, samo je drugi proizvođač kod nas pa se zove Azitromicin. Na slijedećoj folikulometriji ga pitaj kad da suprug počne piti. Tako sam ga ja pitala i rekao mi je točno kad da pije, jer je prema veličini folikula pretpostavio kad bude punkcija.


ok, hvala ti. koliko si ono rekla da bude folikulometrija prije punkcije, 2 ili 3?

----------


## NinaDrv

Ja sam ih imala 4, uključujući i kontrolni pregled na prvi dan ciklusa kad je doktor gledao jel imam cistu i mjerio antralce.

----------


## amazonka

> Koliko moram imati postova da bih mogla slati privatne poruke i da bi moji postovi bili odmah vidljivi?


pet

----------


## kristina.

Poslala sam mail R. 
Odmah je odgovorio. 
Misli da će baš jako skoro raditi i postupke, dakle definitivno idem k njemu.
Nadam se da smo dobro odlučili. 
Rade i spermiogram, mislim da nose u Petrovu, ako sam dobro skužila. I gotov je za dva dana. U beti za sat i pol navodno. Tako da možda ipak to obavimo u beti. 

Pretpostavljam da priznaje spermio iz bete?

----------


## kristina.

> Radoncic je već krenuo ovaj tjedan sa radom, ja sam bila na konzultacijama, eto čisto info.


Ako može par info, pls. 

Kako to tamo izgleda? Jel sve već totalno sređeno?
Kakvo je stanje s parkingom, ima se gdje parkirati?
Ako se ne varam, radi samo ujutro, jel?

----------


## Inesz

MOnaLI
je li dr R. radi mpo postupke ili samo konzultacije i preglede?
Da bi klinika počela raditi mpo postupke treba imati posebna odobrenja od Ministarstva...

----------


## kristina.

Idući tjedan mu je komisija, tako da bi trebao dobiti odobrenja.

----------


## kristina.

Cure, ima li nekih pretraga koje još mogu obaviti prije prvih konzultacija.
Imam spolne hormone od prošlog mjeseca, 3 dc, amh, tsh, spermio, papu i briseve. 

Što bih još mogla sad ovih par dana dok čekam konzultacije?

----------


## angie17

Evo ne znam da li se privatno trazi kao u KBC, ako da,onda  ti trebaju  za tebe i supruga testovi na hepatitis B, C i HIV , a ti jos moras imati  nalaze KGiRH i naravno urinokulture.

----------


## Inesz

> Evo ne znam da li se privatno trazi kao u KBC, ako da,onda  ti trebaju  za tebe i supruga testovi na *hepatitis B, C i HIV , a ti jos moras imati  nalaze KGiRH* i naravno urinokulture.


privatne klinike trebaju jednako kao i u bolnicama ovo boldanao+ pretragu na sifilis (oba partnera)

*kristina.* imaš li od hormona androgene (testosteron, Androstendion)? Estradiol na 3. dc? Progesteron na 21. dc ako imaš regularne cikluse, ako su dulji, onda 7 dana od očekivane ovulacije.

----------


## kristina.

> privatne klinike trebaju jednako kao i u bolnicama ovo boldanao+ pretragu na sifilis (oba partnera)
> 
> *kristina.* imaš li od hormona androgene (testosteron, Androstendion)? Estradiol na 3. dc? Progesteron na 21. dc ako imaš regularne cikluse, ako su dulji, onda 7 dana od očekivane ovulacije.


Androgene nemam, kada se to vadi, koji dc, da izvadim. 
Estradio imam: 211,8 (ref. 98,1-571,00).
Progesteron sam vadila 7dpo, ali sam taj mjesec bila na utricima 2X2, pa je bio jako visok. Ne znam zasto me slala gin uopce vadit taj mjesec...  Imam sve koji se vade 3 dc: lh, fsh, prolaktin. 
Evo ih;
Prolaktin: 224,9 (127-637)
LH: 7,96 (2,4-13)
FSH: 9,78 (3,5-12,5)

TSH mi je 2,75; ali znao mi je biti i 1,6. 
Ove markere, koji su zakonska obaveza, stignemo izvadit. To ne utjece na nalaz i terapiju, tako da se s tim ne zurim tako.

----------


## kristina.

Sad sam zvala da narucim mm na spernio.
U beti je guzva, puni su.
Uspjela kod Lucingera. I malo se iznenadila.
Kaze, donesite u 8, u 8.15 vec imamo
nalaz i prokomentiramo.
Sta to tako brzo?
Ma super!

----------


## Inesz

> Androgene nemam, kada se to vadi, koji dc, da izvadim. 
> Estradio imam: 211,8 (ref. 98,1-571,00).
> Progesteron sam vadila 7dpo, ali sam taj mjesec bila na utricima 2X2, pa je bio jako visok. Ne znam zasto me slala gin uopce vadit taj mjesec...  Imam sve koji se vade 3 dc: lh, fsh, prolaktin. 
> Evo ih;
> Prolaktin: 224,9 (127-637)
> LH: 7,96 (2,4-13)
> FSH: 9,78 (3,5-12,5)
> 
> TSH mi je 2,75; ali znao mi je biti i 1,6. 
> Ove markere, koji su zakonska obaveza, stignemo izvadit. To ne utjece na nalaz i terapiju, tako da se s tim ne zurim tako.



ponovi progesteron kad ne budeš uzimala utrogestan.
markeree hiv, hepatitis i sifilis idi u Petrovu 3, zamoli da vas uzmu jer idete u mpo postupak-susretljivi su u tom slučaju, tada se manje čeka. bez tih markera vas neće uzeti u postupak nitko.

----------


## angie17

Upravo tako...stignete vi markere uzeti kad hocete,al bez njih ne uzimaju vas....tako da ih morate priloziti kad i ove druge nalaze .

----------


## drzimfige

Na konzultacije kod lucingera mozes bez markera, ali prije postupka ih moras imati

----------


## Frixie

Bok cure, sretno svima!

Imam kontrolni UZV kod Škvorca u ponedjeljak i trebala bi dobiti stimulaciju i krenuti u postupak - ICSI.
U 03/2016 nam je u prirodnjaku pobjegla js prije punkcije.

----------


## MB21

Dobro jutro suborke. Evo samo sam htjela napisati da mi je žao što se jako malo piše o tome koliko nas ima kod dr Škvorca, pa cure koje su na početku i imaju nedoumice ne znaju što da rade. Tako sam i ja kada sam počinjala pregledavala ovaj topić ne bih li nešto našla...
Jučer sam bila na folikulometriji i bilo je par cura na punkciji, i nas par čekalo folikulometriju. Dosta je prometno, cura ima zaista puno kod njega. Razgovarala sam sa jednom curom koja je bila na punkciji i ona kaže da poznaje cure koje su uspjele (jedna čak ima blizance).
Želim nam svima sreću i da uspijemo u onome za što se borimo.

----------


## AMH

> Dobro jutro suborke. Evo samo sam htjela napisati da mi je žao što se jako malo piše o tome koliko nas ima kod dr Škvorca, pa cure koje su na početku i imaju nedoumice ne znaju što da rade. Tako sam i ja kada sam počinjala pregledavala ovaj topić ne bih li nešto našla...
> Jučer sam bila na folikulometriji i bilo je par cura na punkciji, i nas par čekalo folikulometriju. Dosta je prometno, cura ima zaista puno kod njega. Razgovarala sam sa jednom curom koja je bila na punkciji i ona kaže da poznaje cure koje su uspjele (jedna čak ima blizance).
> Želim nam svima sreću i da uspijemo u onome za što se borimo.


Ja sam isto bila kod dr. Škvorca. I sad sam 25tj.  :Smile:  Za njega i cijelo osoblje same pohvale.  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

Evo, konačno je UZV ok, nema cisti, nema nepuknutih folikula ... Dobila sam Elonvu i krećem 3dc s njom. Koliko sam razumjela dr. Škvorca, s obzirom na moj FSH 12,8 i na moj AMH 11,2 te malo antralaca dobila sam injekciju koja zamjenjuje njih 7. 
6 ili 7dc je prva folikulometrija, pa ćemo vidjeti kako reagiram na nju.
Još ima slobodnih postupaka preko HZZO-a, pitala sam ga i rekao je da se oni ne oglašavaju i da je vjerojatno zbog tog malo cura upoznato da rade preko HZZO-a.

Jel tko od vas cura bio u postupku s Elonvom?

----------


## maca2

Ja sam trenutno u 3.stimuliranom kod Škvorca (ovaj put dugi protokol). Kad god dođem vidim da je "prometno" uvijek ima i nekoliko folikulometrija/punkcija/transfera (pohvalno je što rade to i vikendom).

----------


## NinaDrv

> Evo, konačno je UZV ok, nema cisti, nema nepuknutih folikula ... Dobila sam Elonvu i krećem 3dc s njom. Koliko sam razumjela dr. Škvorca, s obzirom na moj FSH 12,8 i na moj AMH 11,2 te malo antralaca dobila sam injekciju koja zamjenjuje njih 7. 
> 6 ili 7dc je prva folikulometrija, pa ćemo vidjeti kako reagiram na nju.
> Još ima slobodnih postupaka preko HZZO-a, pitala sam ga i rekao je da se oni ne oglašavaju i da je vjerojatno zbog tog malo cura upoznato da rade preko HZZO-a.
> 
> Jel tko od vas cura bio u postupku s Elonvom?


Ja sam bila prošli mj u postupku s Elonvom i jako loše sam reagirala na nju. Imala sam puno folikula koje su bile prazne i samo 2 stanice od kojih se niti jedna nije oplodila. Meni očito ta Elonva ne odgovara. Za posljednji postupak ću tražiti Puregon jer sam s njim u pretposljednjem postupku dobila 9 stanica, od kojih je 5 bilo savršeno.

----------


## Frixie

*NinaDrv* sad si me malo prestrašila ...  :Shock: 

Kad ideš ponovno u postupak?

----------


## MonaLi

Cure nisam vidla da ste mi pisale, uglavnom dr R radi i ujutro i popodne, sve je tamo sređeno, parkinga se nađe ispred zgrade ili u toj ulici... ali nije privatni parking. Ja sam bila na konzultacijama vezano za hormone, folikulometrije i to. Nisam u nikakvom postupku za sada pa još taj dio ne znam da li radi ali sve ostalo mislim da da. Preporučam ga svakome  :Smile:  Ako ima netko pitanja pošaljite mi poruku  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

Vidim da mi poruke još uvijek ne prolaze, pa možda bude i duplih  :Wink: 

*NinaDrv* Joj, sad si me malo prepala ... nadam se da kod mene neće biti taj scenarij, MM ima katastrofa spermio i stvarno nam je čudo potrebno.

*maca2* sretno!

----------


## Pčelica84

Zvala sam kliniku i pitala za konsultacije i postupke, dr. R.obavlja SVE u ovoj novoj klinici. Nema više hodanja po klinikama, sve je na jednom mjestu.

----------


## malena82

Zna li neko da li je dr R. dobio rješenje i moze da počne sa postupcima mpo u novoj klinici?

----------


## NinaDrv

Krajem 8 mjeseca ću vjerojatno ići. 
Nemoj se bojati Elonve, ima žena koje super reagiraju na nju, a opet ima i nas kojima ne odgovara. Svaki organizam je drukčiji i ovisi kako odreagira.

----------


## mare157

Kako i gdje saznati koje privatne klinike za mpo imaju ugovor sa HZZO za ovu godinu?

----------


## NinaDrv

> Kako i gdje saznati koje privatne klinike za mpo imaju ugovor sa HZZO za ovu godinu?



http://www.hzzo.hr/o-zavodu/odluke-uv/
Tu se nalaze odluke upravnog vijeća sa popisom klinika za mpo preko HZZO-a.
Na 106. sjednici su odlučili da se ugovori koji su vrijedili do 31.3. produžuju do 30.6.
Ako će biti daljnjeg produženja, tu će biti objavljeno.

----------


## Frixie

> Kako i gdje saznati koje privatne klinike za mpo imaju ugovor sa HZZO za ovu godinu?


Ugovore s HZZO-om za MPO postupke imaju poliklinika Škvorc i to do 30.06.2016. i poliklinika Betaplus. Za B+ ne znam do kad, ali jedna forumašica ide sad na stimulirani IVF kod njih preko HZZO-a, pa ju mogu pitati. U Škvorcu ima još mjesta za postupke preko HZZO-a, to mi je sam doktor rekao prošli put kad sam bila kod njega.

Najsigurnije ti ih je nazvati i ispitati sve detalje koji te zanimaju.

----------


## mare157

> http://www.hzzo.hr/o-zavodu/odluke-uv/
> Tu se nalaze odluke upravnog vijeća sa popisom klinika za mpo preko HZZO-a.
> Na 106. sjednici su odlučili da se ugovori koji su vrijedili do 31.3. produžuju do 30.6.
> Ako će biti daljnjeg produženja, tu će biti objavljeno.





> Ugovore s HZZO-om za MPO postupke imaju poliklinika Škvorc i to do 30.06.2016. i poliklinika Betaplus. Za B+ ne znam do kad, ali jedna forumašica ide sad na stimulirani IVF kod njih preko HZZO-a, pa ju mogu pitati. U Škvorcu ima još mjesta za postupke preko HZZO-a, to mi je sam doktor rekao prošli put kad sam bila kod njega.
> 
> Najsigurnije ti ih je nazvati i ispitati sve detalje koji te zanimaju.


Zanimljivo... U Betaplusu su mi prije mjesec dana rekli da nemaju ugovor, da će ga možda imati od 9. mjeseca tj, znati će oko 15.8. da li ga imaju do kraja godine...

Hvala Nina, pratim na linku nove info.

A da li ima šta novo kod dr.L po pitanju anestezije na punkciji?

----------


## Inesz

BetaPlus ugovara od prošlog ljeta postupke preko HZZO-a. 
Do sada još nikad to nisu nikad javno objavili kao što objavljuju druge novosti vezane uz rad klinike - putem Fb profila i web stranice.

----------


## maca2

Znam da je na temi bilo pitanja oko toga ulazi li i FET postupak u besplatan (preko HZZO-a), info iz prve ruke je da! U pol.Škvorc (ukoliko im ugovor u to vrijeme važi) i FET postupci su besplatni, također se ne računaju kad iskorišteni stim.postupak (vežu se uz postupak u kojem su dobiveni embriji koji su zamrznuti). Ja sam trenutno u situaciji da će se sve oplođeno zamrzavati i ići se na FET nakon što riješim polip.

----------


## Frixie

Evo, jednoj forumašici su u B+ sami ponudili da ide preko HZZO-a. *mare* možda su ispucali te postupke, pa su ti zato rekli da nema više. Ako se ne varam dobili su jako, jako malo postupaka preko HZZO-a ... 10  :Unsure: 

Curke, bila sam jučer 7dc na folikulometriji. 3dc je bila Elonva, sad imam 9dc 225iU Puregona i 10dc još toliko + 1 Orgalutran. 11dc u nedjelju je folikulometrija. Vidli smo 3 folikula na lijevom i 2 na desnom jajniku (najveći je od 8.7mm na lijevom). Vidjeti ćemo kak će se sve dalje razvijati.

----------


## Paulina28

Pozz cure ,
 koliko kod dr Radončiča koštaju konzultacije i uzv u novoj klinici?
Dali znate dali ima web stranicu od poliklinike , zbog cijena postupka me zanima?
Koliko od prilike košta IVF blagi i gdje kupujete lijekove??

----------


## maca2

Ja sam danas odradila punkciju kod Skvorca. Dobili smo 9 js, idemo na freeze all pa FET kad rijesim polip. Kod Skvorca trenutno sve postupke kao biolog odraduje Patrik Stanic (Petrova, dr.Radoncic) jer je biologica Sonja na porodiljnom. Eto,nadam se da ce to znaciti jos samo bolji rezultat  :Wink:

----------


## laura33

Apsolutno hoće!  :Smile: 
Super, to je odlična vijest za sve pacijentice poliklinike Skvorc!

----------


## Frixie

*maca* bravo za 9js. Koji si protokol imala?

----------


## maca2

Imala sam dugi protokol, decapeptyl od 21.dc + puregon od 4.-15.dc (225 iu. dnevno). S istim protokolom sam prije 6 godina dobila 21 js, ali ocito godine rade svoje...Sad se samo nadam da ce biti barem 2 blastice za smrznuti.

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Pozdrav, evo me i na ovoj temi, opet s pitanjima tj. nedoumicama. Teško je kad trebas odlučivati o klinikama, bolnicama, dr, terapijama, postupcima, a nemaš pojma i nemaš koga pitati. Zahvalna sam da postoji ovaj forum.
77.sam godište, mm 76., kod mene za sad od običnih pretraga sve ok (brisevi, hormoni štitnjače...), ali mm ima jako los spermiogram a sve druge nalaze ok (hormoni, uzv, mikrobiološke). Dr ga je poslao na jos pretraga (genskog) koji se čekaju po 3.mj. Ludim od čekanja. Nemam pojma sto cu. Da se prijavim u privatnu preko HZZO? Rade li oni te genske pretrage preko uputnice? Uzimaju li u postupak bez toga? Ili da se prijavim drugdje ili da čekamo taj nalaz? Tužni smo naravno, pod stresom naravno. Evo jucer (nakon sto sam imala sve simptome implantacije i trudnoće vise od tjedan dana) sam dobila. Plakala naravno i tako, sve znate kako.
Pa eto. Ako i ne bude savjeta, bar sam se jos jednom izjadala...
Hvala

----------


## Inesz

Zagrebzagreb,
ako se u ejakulatu tvog muža ima spermija, moj topao savjet je-odmah u postupak, nemojte čekati daljnje rezultate pretraga tvog muža. Tvojih 39 godina i njegov jako loš spermiogram dovoljan su razlog da s nalazima koje imate odete do mpo klinike-svejedno državne ili privatne. Samo, nemojte gubiti vrijeme, jer sada nije više samo problem njegov spermiogram već i tvoje godine.

Znam kako ti je, i sama sam bila u tvojoj poziciji. Zato draga, samo hrabro naprijed.

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Draga inesz, hvala na potpori!
Ima ih, malo ali hvala Bogu ima (zato se ja ipak svaki put nadam čudu i prirodni), uvijek mislim da nista nije nemoguce pa bez obzira na odluku o potpomognutoj ne odustajemo.
Strah me stvarno svega, a najviše godina.
Poslala san upit u Skvorc, sada cekam njihov odgovor, sve sam detaljno opisala. Nadam se stvarno sto bržem postupku, teško mi je vec i gledati svuda ta prekrasna mala bića, tako jako želim naše! Idem i tako daleko sa vec vidim nase blizance... Uzas! 
Hvala. Otići cu na konzultacije ako mi potvrdno odgovore iz klinike.

----------


## Frixie

> Ja sam danas odradila punkciju kod Skvorca. Dobili smo 9 js, idemo na freeze all pa FET kad rijesim polip.


Nadam se da ces se riješiti polipa cim prije i da ces imati odlične blasticeza FET!



> Draga inesz, hvala na potpori!
> Ima ih, malo ali hvala Bogu ima (zato se ja ipak svaki put nadam čudu i prirodni), uvijek mislim da nista nije nemoguce pa bez obzira na odluku o potpomognutoj ne odustajemo.
> Strah me stvarno svega, a najviše godina.


MM ima nalaz crypto i teška OAT (najviše nađeno 5 spermica u ejakulatu). Genetsko testiranje smo radili na Rebru: kariogram i mikrodelecije y kromosoma. Kariogram smo čekali 3 mjeseca, jer nije bilo reagensa, a mikrodelecije su bile gotove za 2 tjedna. 
Kariogram možete napraviti i u Petrovoj. Privat kario i delecije rade u Synlabu. Svaka pretraga je cca 3.000 kn i ceka se dva tjedna. 

Koja je dijagnoza TM-a?

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Frixie, upravo te pretrage je dobio. Mozes mi molim te objasniti tocno sto se vidi u nalazu? Čitala sam malo ali nisam tocno shvatila bas sto je to. 
Naručila sam ga na rebro, upravo zbog cifra privatno, ne mogu toliko sad dati. Naručen je 13. pa čekanje nalaza.
Oligoasthenozoospermia je dijagnoza.
Kupili smo cink, biastin, omege, Q-10, b vitamine...
Razmišljali o travarima i tako...

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Frixie, dodatak tj.ispravak
Isto oat, terato sam ispustila sad u dijagnozi
:/

----------


## Frixie

> Frixie, upravo te pretrage je dobio. Mozes mi molim te objasniti tocno sto se vidi u nalazu? Čitala sam malo ali nisam tocno shvatila bas sto je to. 
> Naručila sam ga na rebro, upravo zbog cifra privatno, ne mogu toliko sad dati. Naručen je 13. pa čekanje nalaza.
> Oligoasthenozoospermia je dijagnoza.
> Kupili smo cink, biastin, omege, Q-10, b vitamine...
> Razmišljali o travarima i tako...


Kariogram je prikaz izgleda i broja kromosoma. Moze se vidjeti da li postoji višak ili manjak kromosoma (treba ih biti 23) te da li je koji kromosom na krivom mjestu. Na njemu se ne vide sitne "greške", zato se rade mikrodelecije. Y kromosom ima 3 regije: AZFa, AZFb i AZFc. Prilikom oštećenja c regije muškarac moze postati otac uz pomoć MPO. Kod oštećenja druge dvije regije muškarac je sterilan. Ali, nemoj brinuti, manje od 10% muškaraca ima oštećenje y kromosoma.
Ako u ejakulatu TM ima malo spermija, moze se napraviti i biopsija testisa da se vidi ima li unutra vise spermija.
Jeste li bili kod urologa/androloga? Sumnja na varikokelu je otklonjena?

Moj doktor zahtjeva genetske pretrage, jer nema smisla ici u postupak ako postoji genetski problem zbog kojeg nije moguća oplodnja. 

Mi smo trošili sve živo: tribestan, astaxantin (bioastin), cink, selen, b vitamine, folnu, orašaste, kravlji sir ... i nista nije pomoglo, jer je genetsko oštećenje. Sad smo kupili fertilup, samo da pokušamo popraviti morfologiju oskudnih spermija, kad znamo da ne možemo utjecati na količinu. Vidjeti ćemo da li ćemo u tom uspjeti. 

Ali, dok čekaš nalaze genetskih pretraga, naruči se na konzultacije bilo gdje, nemoj gubiti vrijeme. Dobro je Inesz savjetovala

----------


## Inesz

ZagrebZagreb, 
možes ako želiš ovdje napisati nalaz spermiograma.

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

> Kariogram je prikaz izgleda i broja kromosoma. Moze se vidjeti da li postoji višak ili manjak kromosoma (treba ih biti 23) te da li je koji kromosom na krivom mjestu. Na njemu se ne vide sitne "greške", zato se rade mikrodelecije. Y kromosom ima 3 regije: AZFa, AZFb i AZFc. Prilikom oštećenja c regije muškarac moze postati otac uz pomoć MPO. Kod oštećenja druge dvije regije muškarac je sterilan. Ali, nemoj brinuti, manje od 10% muškaraca ima oštećenje y kromosoma.
> Ako u ejakulatu TM ima malo spermija, moze se napraviti i biopsija testisa da se vidi ima li unutra vise spermija.
> Jeste li bili kod urologa/androloga? Sumnja na varikokelu je otklonjena?
> 
> Moj doktor zahtjeva genetske pretrage, jer nema smisla ici u postupak ako postoji genetski problem zbog kojeg nije moguća oplodnja. 
> 
> Mi smo trošili sve živo: tribestan, astaxantin (bioastin), cink, selen, b vitamine, folnu, orašaste, kravlji sir ... i nista nije pomoglo, jer je genetsko oštećenje. Sad smo kupili fertilup, samo da pokušamo popraviti morfologiju oskudnih spermija, kad znamo da ne možemo utjecati na količinu. Vidjeti ćemo da li ćemo u tom uspjeti. 
> 
> Ali, dok čekaš nalaze genetskih pretraga, naruči se na konzultacije bilo gdje, nemoj gubiti vrijeme. Dobro je Inesz savjetovala


Da, bio je kod androloga i nema sumnje u varikokelu. I hormoni su u redu, sve je u normali.
Ja sam mislila da su ove sad pretrage da se otkloni sumnja u mogućnost genetskih poremećaja u mogućem plodu...potpuno krivo shvatila.
O Boze nadam se da ce bit ok.
A nalaz spermiograma (@inesz) je
Broj SP =1,9 * 10na šestu/ml 
Broj sp u ejakulatu = 6,6*10na šestu
Pokretljivost 16%
Kinetika 2
Morfologija 16

----------


## Inesz

ZagrebZagreb,
mislila sam da imate možda nekoliko spermija u ejakulatu, da ste na granici azoospermije. Ovo je OK nalaz za IVF ICSI metodom. 

Nemojte čekati nalaze kromosomskih pretraga, idite u postupak čim prije. Rezultati kromosomskih analiza neće pripomoći da spermiogram bude bolji.

Je li imate potrebne nalaze za mpo? Kakvi su tvoji nalazi? Je li liječnik koji tvog muža šalje na kromosomske pretrage zna za tvoju dob? 
Čekanje na analize kromosoma tvoga muža kako bi nakon toga išli u mpo, uz istovremeno gotovo 7 milijuna spermija u ejakulatu i tvojih 39 godina-ne čini mi se dobar savjet.  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Moj muž je imao isto takav nalaz što se tiče broja,a i pokretljivosti. Terato dio nemamo, ali na 16 morfologije mislim da toga nema?
I nitko ga nije slao na testiranje, rekli su da je to ok nalaz za  icsi

----------


## Frixie

*ZagrebZagreb* uf, kad bi MM imao 7 milja spermija ... To bi nam bilo kao dobitak 6 na lotu  :Smile: 
Nalaz TM-a mi je skroz ok za IVF/ICSI. Imam frendicu kojoj su s 2,5 milje spermija radili AIH na Sv. Duhu. Ne kužim zakaj su tražili genetsko testiranje? To je tražio MPO doktor ili urolog? Jel postoje još kakve indikacije za to? Kakva genetska bolest?

Nemoj gubiti vrijeme, vjeruj mi, mi smo potrošili godinu dana da otkrijemo problem, al kod nas je bila drugačija situacija. Odužiti će ti se to sve bezpotrebno. Prije 9 mjeseca nećete imati gotov nalaz kariograma s Rebra, počinju godišnji i sve se bazira na reagensima (znaju im usfaliti).
Vrijeme neumoljivo teče. Otiđite bar na konzultacije negdje.

Što se tiče preparata, ne znam da li znaš da spermatogeneza traje ako se ne varam 72 dana + još 2 dana koliko ima je potrebno da prođu kroz epididimis. Ali, to je neki prosjek. Uglavnom, vele da je potrebno bar 3 mjeseca od uzimanja preparata da bi se vidla promjena u spermiogramu, tj. poboljšanje. MM-u je privatni urolog/androlog nakon UZV testisa i sjemenika rekao da nosi bokserice (da testisi budu što hladniji: radi pokretljivosti i živosti), jede puno voća i povrća i pije puno, puno vode, ako bi sumna na genetiku bila otklonjena.

Ako te još kaj zanima pitaj ...

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Joj, eto zato sam ja i pitala vas sta se dobija tim nalazom, jer ne razumijem zasto je bitan kad ustvari sve znamo te sam mislila da se s njim vide mogući genski pomaci u potomstvu (mogućem), ali sad...ne znam sto reci.
Imao je tri spermiograma, ovaj je prvi i malo bolji i privatni, druga dva su nesto manje spermija ali veća pokretljivost... A na pretragu ga je slao Androlog sa VV, zna moje godine, pitao je mm. Ne kuzim zasto.
Sad znaci trebam ustvari svojoj dr gin po uputnicu za MPO? I onda nazvati VV ili vinogradsku ili petrovu i naručiti se na konzultacije ili?
Toliko nedoumica!! Hvala vam na savjetima i pojašnjenjima ici cu čim prije. Sad ce i ljeto, a tad ne rade postupke vjerujem?
Hvala vam!!!!
I nadam se da cemo sve ubrzo cuti plac koji nije nas nego naših bebica!!!

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Na dugom je bilo 0,5mil/ml a na trećem 0,2mil/ml s tim da je u prvom bila apstinencija prije uzorka 3dana, a u drugom 6 dana i trećem 6 dana-tako je tražio dr.
A sva tri su bila isti mjesec, unutar mjesec dana rađeni otprilike. Prvi je bio privat na našu inicijativu, a druga dva na VV ali velim u kratkom razmaku i sa dužom apstinencijom.

----------


## Frixie

Samo se ti naruči negdje na konzultacije, VV nema anestezije, pa možda radije biraj VG ili Petrovu, dok čekate pretrage s Rebra. Prijateljica mi ide u Petrovu i imaju novi MPO odjel, totalno svemirski veli, ali u VG mogu napraviti i punkciju/biopsiju testisa ako će biti potrebno i pioniri su u MPO u RH. A možeš i nazvati Škvorca dok ima još postupaka preko HZZO-a. Al on nije u ZG, već u Samoboru, pa vidi kak ti je s putovanjem.  Mislim, uzmi sve čimbenike u obzir. Ovdje na forumu imaju teme po bolnicama, pa baci malo oko, biti će ti se vjerojatno puno lakše odlučiti kad malo pročitaš.

Čuj, i moj i mužev kariogram je uredan, ali to ne znači da ne možemo 100% dobiti dijete s Downovim. Kariogram prikazuje sliku kormosoma, ali ne daje garanciju da gametogenezom ili npr. spajanjem js i spermija neće doći do neke greške u kromosomima. Pretpostavljam da androlog želi vjerojatno ukloniti sumnju na genetski uvjetovan loš spermio. Jer, ako je genetika ok i ako nema varikokele, hormoni u redu, možete onda popraviti te spermiće lijekovima, vitaminima, mineralima, dodacima raznim (npr. čak i muškima znaju davati klomiće). Ali nemoj čekati. Tu su godine, a vrijeme neumoljivo teče. To će ti potvrditi svatko tko je već bio ili je u postupcima.

Tvoj gin ti daje upunicu za MPO, najbolje D1 i onda si mirna. Ne moraš više nikakve uputnice tražiti. I naruči se čim prije, nemoj čekati da ljeto prođe. Bolje možda da odradite i samo konzultacije u 6/7 mjesecu, pa dođete na red u 9, dok skupljate sve ostale nalaze.
Sretno!

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Javit cu vam jos ovaj tjedan (ako uspijem ista s obzirom na Tijelovo) ili iduci nova saznanja, pisem cim se sto dogodi.
I sad cu jos pitati najveću bedastoću, ali moram..ima li tu itko da je uspio iz prve ili iz drugog pokušaja icsi?
 :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Naravno da ima cura koje su uspjele roditi iz 1. ili 2. IVF ciklusa. Godine žene najsnažniji su pojedinačni prognostički faktor za rađanje živog djeteta kako kod Ivf-a tako i kod spontanih začeća. 
Općenito, što mlađa žena,  to veće šanse za ostvarivanje trudnoće i rođenje živog djeteta. Naravno,  to ne znači da će SVAKA 25-godisnjakinja uspjeti iz prve, niti da će SVAKA 40-godisnjakinja imati dug put do djeteta. 

Ivf-u je dobro pristupiti računajući da će za rođenje djeteta trebati veći broj ciklusa.

Evo jednog zanimljivog linka:
http://www.gla.ac.uk/news/headline_438380_en.html

----------


## maca2

@Zagreb, moj muž ima lošiji spermiogram od tvog pa ganisu slali nijkada na nikakve dodatne genske testove/pretrage. Odmah smo znali da nam jedno ICSI dolazi u obzir pa nismo gubili vrijeme na ništa drugo. MOj savjet ti je, javi se sa svim nalazima koje imaš u kliniku (privatno ili državnu) i što prije u postupak. Nemate još baš puno vremena za gubiti!
Sretno!

Kod mene situacije sljedeća: od 9 js, 7 bilo dobro za ICSI, 4 se oplodile, danas 3.dan nakon opodnje još uvijek su sve 4 tu i dobro se razvijaju. U srijedu se smrzava sve što je dobro.

----------


## Frixie

Cure, ja sam jučer 11dc imala 2 folikula na lijevom i 5 na desnom. Jučer i danas još Puregon i Orgalutran, folikuli rastu sporije od prosjeka. No, dobro, što je tu je. Sutra ćemo vidjeti kakvo je stanje i da li ću još što primiti.

Dajte mi recite, jel mogu folikuli prestati rasti pod stimulacijom?

*maca* samo tako nek i nastave i navijamo da dođu do blastica. Kad možeš riješiti polip, što su ti preporučili?

*Zagreb* naravno da ima uspjeha ICSI-ja iz prve, kao što nema uspjeha ni iz 5 pokušaja. Al, nemoj se strašiti i kočiti na početku. MPO liječnik će ti sve znati lijepo objasniti.

----------


## maca2

Polip planiram riješiti odmah u sljedećem ciklusu-na prpeoruku dr.Škvorca, a nakon toga FET. Nadam se da ću stići do 15.7. to sve obaviti jer su nakon toga do 15.8. na GO u pol.Škvorc.

----------


## maca2

@Frixie-mislim da su male šanse da prestanu rasti pod stimulacijom...u svakom slučaju sretno!

----------


## Buba38

> Cure, ja sam jučer 11dc imala 2 folikula na lijevom i 5 na desnom. Jučer i danas još Puregon i Orgalutran, folikuli rastu sporije od prosjeka. No, dobro, što je tu je. Sutra ćemo vidjeti kakvo je stanje i da li ću još što primiti.
> 
> Dajte mi recite, jel mogu folikuli prestati rasti pod stimulacijom?
> 
> *maca* samo tako nek i nastave i navijamo da dođu do blastica. Kad možeš riješiti polip, što su ti preporučili?
> 
> *Zagreb* naravno da ima uspjeha ICSI-ja iz prve, kao što nema uspjeha ni iz 5 pokušaja. Al, nemoj se strašiti i kočiti na početku. MPO liječnik će ti sve znati lijepo objasniti.


Folikuli mogu stat al ne skroz znači dan dva i pokrenu se ili ne al mogu meni su prestali rast i nakon dva dana opet se pokrenili samo nažalost nije bilo transfera.

----------


## NinaDrv

> Cure, ja sam jučer 11dc imala 2 folikula na lijevom i 5 na desnom. Jučer i danas još Puregon i Orgalutran, folikuli rastu sporije od prosjeka. No, dobro, što je tu je. Sutra ćemo vidjeti kakvo je stanje i da li ću još što primiti.
> 
> Dajte mi recite, jel mogu folikuli prestati rasti pod stimulacijom?
> 
> *maca* samo tako nek i nastave i navijamo da dođu do blastica. Kad možeš riješiti polip, što su ti preporučili?
> 
> *Zagreb* naravno da ima uspjeha ICSI-ja iz prve, kao što nema uspjeha ni iz 5 pokušaja. Al, nemoj se strašiti i kočiti na početku. MPO liječnik će ti sve znati lijepo objasniti.


I meni su s Elonvom rasle sporije nego sa drugim stimulacijama  :Sad:

----------


## Frixie

Ja sam 3dc primila Elonvu, 11 i 12 dc po 225iU Puregona i Orgalutran, 13 dc ništa, pa 14 i 15 dc po 200iU Puregona i Orgalutran. U četvrtak Ovitrelle i subotu punkcija.

Znači, ovaj postupak sam primila 150mg Elonve, 1300iU Puregona, 4 Orgalutrana i još ću 250mcg štoperice, a folikulići rastu manje od 2mm dnevno... Imam ih 7 većih i dva manja koja nismo ni mjerili, jer su premali i neće uopće biti za "ubrati".

*Buba* zašto nije bilo transfera? Loše js ili se nisu oplodile?

----------


## Buba38

> Ja sam 3dc primila Elonvu, 11 i 12 dc po 225iU Puregona i Orgalutran, 13 dc ništa, pa 14 i 15 dc po 200iU Puregona i Orgalutran. U četvrtak Ovitrelle i subotu punkcija.
> 
> Znači, ovaj postupak sam primila 150mg Elonve, 1300iU Puregona, 4 Orgalutrana i još ću 250mcg štoperice, a folikulići rastu manje od 2mm dnevno... Imam ih 7 većih i dva manja koja nismo ni mjerili, jer su premali i neće uopće biti za "ubrati".
> 
> *Buba* zašto nije bilo transfera? Loše js ili se nisu oplodile?


Nije se oplodila js sad mi je dr reka da idemo prirodnjak ušta ja apsolutno nevjerujem da će uspjet i ne nadam se ničem al slijedim upute i čekam sledeću stimulaciju  :Sad:

----------


## Frixie

> Nije se oplodila js sad mi je dr reka da idemo prirodnjak ušta ja apsolutno nevjerujem da će uspjet i ne nadam se ničem al slijedim upute i čekam sledeću stimulaciju


Ovaj ciklus lovite js?

----------


## Buba38

> Ovaj ciklus lovite js?


Da sad sam na praćenju i čekam da vidim šta će bit još su folikometrije  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

Curke, od 7 folikula smo izvukli 6 js. A što je najbolje našli su u centrifugatu ejakulata i 6 spermija s kojima su napravili ICSI. 3 js su se oplodile i sad čekam večeras poziv, da vidimo jel se dijele kako treba i da li će i kad biti transfer.

----------


## Frixie

> Da sad sam na praćenju i čekam da vidim šta će bit još su folikometrije


Sretno, javi ishod!

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

> Curke, od 7 folikula smo izvukli 6 js. A što je najbolje našli su u centrifugatu ejakulata i 6 spermija s kojima su napravili ICSI. 3 js su se oplodile i sad čekam večeras poziv, da vidimo jel se dijele kako treba i da li će i kad biti transfer.


Želim ti uspjeh!!! Neka se dijele, neka bude plodno i sretno!!!
 :Kiss:

----------


## Frixie

Hvala draga.  :Smile: 

Jesi se ti gdje uspjela dogovoriti za konzultacije?

----------


## maca2

Frixie sretno!  :fige:

----------


## Frixie

> Frixie sretno!


Hvala draga... A jel moze bez figa, nekako mi nikad ne donesu srecu 


Evo, imam info, zvali me iz poliklinike, transfer ce biti u cetvrtak, odnosno 5.dan od aspiracije.

----------


## maca2

Super! Onda bez figa želim sve naj,naj,naj  :Wink:

----------


## Frixie

S obzirom da bi transfer trebao biti 22dc, a ciklus mi traje 24-25-26 dana (zadnji čak 23), moguće je da sutra niš ne obavimo, nego da idem u FET. Ili mi je stimualcija produžila ciklus? Punkcija je bila 17dc, a inače imam ovulaciju oko 14dc. Znam da ovo nije normalan ciklus, al sama sebe izluđujem sa svime  :Grin:  kombinacije, kombinacije ... sto pitanja i strepnji u glavi

----------


## Frixie

Prenijeli smo dvije blastice i sad čekamo betu.

----------


## anchy007

Imala sam FET 30.5 i evo sada cekam betu nestrpljivo 13.6...nemam nikakvih simptoma...svima zelim srecu  :Smile:

----------


## qwer

Bok cure, nova sam ovdje ... Imam iza sebe 3 aih-a, 2 Ivf-a , Amh 4.3, jedna prirodna trudnoća, beba rodjena u 25.tt, umro prije god dana nakon 14 mj borbe ... Ono sto me zanima je da li ims netko tko ide privatno Dr simunicu? Hvala

----------


## mare157

> Bok cure, nova sam ovdje ... Imam iza sebe 3 aih-a, 2 Ivf-a , Amh 4.3, jedna prirodna trudnoća, beba rodjena u 25.tt, umro prije god dana nakon 14 mj borbe ... Ono sto me zanima je da li ims netko tko ide privatno Dr simunicu? Hvala


Jako mi je zao ma gubitku bebice. To nitko nebi smio proci ;( nemam ti iskustva sa dr simunicem, ja sam bila kod Lucingera i kod Dmitrovic u betaplusu. Sigurno ce se netko javiti sa iskustvom! Sretno!

Mene zanima da li ima novosti, da li dr L ima anesteziologa?

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

> Hvala draga. 
> 
> Jesi se ti gdje uspjela dogovoriti za konzultacije?


Evo napokon ti javljam, konzult. Petrova iduci tjedan.
Valjda bude sve ok.
Kako je tebi??? Jel Beta veeeeeelika??

----------


## Frixie

> Evo napokon ti javljam, konzult. Petrova iduci tjedan.
> Valjda bude sve ok.
> Kako je tebi??? Jel Beta veeeeeelika??


Sretno dalje!

Nažalost, ja sam dobila mengu 9dnt, a 11dnt beta je bila <1,20. Ponovno idemo u postupak u 9mj.

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Zao mi je, ne znam sto drugo reci :Sad: 
Nadajmo sa uspjehu!

----------


## pak

Postupci se rade već neko vrijeme u Repromedu kod dr. Radoncica

Poslano sa mog VF-895N koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## muzicarka

Pak, jesi li ti kod njega u postupku? Kako si zadovoljna?

----------


## muzicarka

Ja sam bila kod njega na konzultacijama, dogovorili smo postupak sljedeci mjesec ili onaj iza njega, isli bi s Elonvom, nisam procitala puno iskustava s tim lijekom, ako netko ima iskustva s Elonvom, voljela bih procitati.
Po mogucnosti, pozitivna  :Wink:  salim se

----------


## Vrci

Meni se čini da se kod nas sad Elonva sve više daje, barem prema iskustvima na netu koja čitam

Još malo pa ističu ugovori...gledajući stanje na vlasti, valjda budu davali produžetke?

----------


## pak

> Pak, jesi li ti kod njega u postupku? Kako si zadovoljna?


Jesam i zadovoljna sam. 
Sto se tiče Elonve pisale su cure već o njoj probaju preko tražilice naci. 
Ja sam bila u postupku sa Elonvom ali ja sam specifični slučaj pa nisam mjerodavna 

Poslano sa mog VF-895N koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

Pak~~~~
Kako je bilo?

----------


## pak

> Pak~~~~
> Kako je bilo?


Nije jos  :Wink:  . 


Poslano sa mog VF-895N koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Frixie

*muzicarka* Ja sam u 06/2016 bila na Elonvi 150mg. Protokol je bio 3 dc Elonva, posle sam bila na Puregonu i Orgalutranima, 15dc Ovitrelle i 17dc punkcija. Imala sam 7 folikula, od tog je jedan bio mali pa niš od njega, ostali su svi nosili js. Moj FSH je 12,8, a AMH isto tu negdje i imam 37god., pa se doktor odlučio za Elonvu. Nisam kod R, nego sam kod dr. Škvorca. 
Ak te kaj još zanima: pitaj

*vrci* to se i ja pitam oko ugovora. U 9 mjesecu bi se trebali potpisivati novi ugovori, a kako nam slijede izbori, baš me malo strah kaj bude. Ionak smo i ove ugovore sad do 30.06. čekali par dana posle roka od kad su trebali biti objavljeni, jer ih ministarstvo nije bilo potpisalo. Di ti ideš u postupak?

----------


## Vrci

A otkud svima 9.mj? Pa ugovori se daju čim jedni završe. Zadnjih par godina je bilo ugovor do 30.06. i onda odmah od 01.07. I daju se po 3 mj (ili 6). Tako da mi 1.9. ne ide u računicu.
Mislim da je jedino Škvorc rekao da ide na GO i zato nema postupaka, a ne jer nema ugovora.

Ja bih u Betaplus, zato tako čekam (imam neki dogovor za postupak već). Ako budu ugovori 01.07.-31.12. kao prošle godine, onda mi je super. Ako bude 01.07.-30.09. onda neću stići jer me zeznula menga, i neću imati sve nalaze. A ako bude tek od 1.9. pa do kraja godine, onda je to zakon  :Smile: 

Il ću na kraju popizditi i opet platiti i šiziti na državu.

----------


## Kadauna

> Meni se čini da se kod nas sad Elonva sve više daje, barem prema iskustvima na netu koja čitam
> 
> Još malo pa ističu ugovori...gledajući stanje na vlasti, valjda budu davali produžetke?


si ti sigurna da ovo ovisi o tome tko je na vlasti? ja sam stekla dojam da HZZO to neovisno odlučuje...

----------


## Frixie

vrci
Mislila sam na 9. mj jer je Š. na godišnjem, pa on neće prije 01.09. obnavljati ugovor. Nisam znala da Beta+ potpisuje jedan za drugim, bez razmaka za ljetni godišnji, sorry, zato sam možda bila gore krivo formulirala post.

----------


## Frixie

S obzirom na post koji sam vidla na temi nakon transfera, ne bi se čudila da maksimalno srežu ugovore.

----------


## Vrci

Koji post? Ne stižem pratiti sve teme

----------


## Frixie

Mojca je stavila link http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/drza...icima-1090819#

----------


## muzicarka

Frixie, zanima me jesi li imala bolji rezultat s Elonvom u odnosu na druge stimulacije, vise js? I je li kvaliteta zametaka bila bolja? Nisam upratila jeste li uspjeli? Daje li se ta injekcija pod 90stupnjeva u trbuh? Jesi li imala neke nuspojave? Ako mi jos sta padne napamet, pitam naknadno, sad mi glava ne radi, kasno je  :Wink:

----------


## muzicarka

E da, koliko antralnih si imala na uvz 1dc? Jesu li se razvijali ujednaceno ? Na koliko mmje bila punkcija?
Ja imam godinu vise od tebe, ali AMH mi je 5,nesto, ne znam sad tocno. Nije nula, ali je vrlo blizu donje granice pa ne znam sto mogu ocekivat?

----------


## Frixie

Kod mog dr. je praksa da odeš na UZV prije menge i ako nema ciste dobiješ lijekove za stimulaciju. Ja sad dobila Elonvu, koju sam si pod 90 stupnjeva dala u trbuh 3dc. Nakon tog sam dosla 7dc na prvu folikulometriju gdje su bila 3 folikula na lijevom i 2 desnom jajniku. Nuspojave nisam imala, a ovo mi je bio prvi stimulirani. Dr. mi je sam rekao zašto mi daje Elonvu, ali i da nije, pitala bi ga. U MPO svijetu je najbitnije postavljati pitanja. 
Punkcija je bila 17dc, folikuli su rasli otprilike 1mm/dan, ali se nisam zamarala s tim jer su u tom mom ciklusu trima curkama koje su bile u postupku isto rasli sporije (one nisu bile na Elonvi).  
Na dan aspiracije folikuli su bili 22.0, 19.2 na desnom i 23.0, 21.4, 21.1, 19.6 i 15.7 mm na lijevom jajniku, a endo 10mm. Na dan ET endo je bio 12.1 mm. 
Ovaj mali od 15.7 je u samom početku bio manji od svih i znali smo da od njega neće biti nista.

----------


## Frixie

E da, od 6 oocita, 4 su oplođene, a dvije su došle do blastice. Na svima je rađen ICSI zbog muževog spermiograma, jer uvijek ima samo par spermija i bas nisu morfološki ispravni.
Nažalost, nismo uspjeli, 9dnt sam dobila mengu, beta je bila manja od 1.2

----------


## Zenii

Frixie, žao mi je da nije uspjelo..
Ovu informaciju da dr Š ne obnavlja ugovor si dobila od dr-a?
Pitam jer sam planirala FET u kolovozu

----------


## Frixie

*zenii* njemu ugovor traje do 30.06. Kroz 7 i 8 mjesec će se iskoristiti godišnji u poliklinici, dr. ide na seminare i stručne skupove (tako nam je dr. pričao), pa sam na temelju tog zaključila da prije 01.09. neće slati ugovor u zdravstvo. Možda sam krivo zaključila, najsigurnije je nazvati ga. Mi smo se dogovorili da se čujemo krajem 8, početkom 9, ovisno u kojoj ću tad biti fazi ciklusa.

Imaš smrzliće kod njega? Jesi li bila u svježem transferu? Ako nisi bila u svježem, da li bi se FET mogao računati pod postupak od kad kreneš sa stimulacijom pa do transfera? npr. ako si bila u postupku za vrijeme trajanja ugovora, bez transfera, onda se FET veže za taj postupak ili ...?

----------


## Vrci

Ali ako se ugovor dodjeljuje od 1.7., ne može on tražiti od 1.9. To kažem. Znači ili će se sad prijaviti ili će čekati 1.10. (kako je prije išlo po datumima).
Znači ako će tražiti sad, imat će ugovor, ali ga neće koristiti tijekom ljeta.

----------


## cvijetic555

Ja zelim samo pohvaliti dr. Skvorca i njegovo osoblje. Kod njih sam bila u postupku i uspjelo je ali bez obzira na to stvarno sam zadovoljna njihovim odnosom prema meni kao pacijentici i kao covijeku. Stvarno sve pohvale!

----------


## cvijetic555

Covjeku, hahaha

----------


## Frixie

> Ali ako se ugovor dodjeljuje od 1.7., ne može on tražiti od 1.9. To kažem. Znači ili će se sad prijaviti ili će čekati 1.10. (kako je prije išlo po datumima).
> Znači ako će tražiti sad, imat će ugovor, ali ga neće koristiti tijekom ljeta.


Mislila sam da su ugovori išli od 01.09. do 31.12.

Sorry, my bad, krivo sam bila zaključila

----------


## Vrci

Prošle godine je bilo:
01.01.-31.03.
01.04.-30.06.
01.07.-31.12.

Mislim da je pretprošle, ili one prije, bilo 01.01.-31.03., 01.04.-30.06., 01.07.-30.09., 01.10.-31.12. Jednom sam išla istraživati, ali zaboravih

----------


## Zenii

Cure, ja sam se čula prije tjedan dana s dr. te mi je rekao da se javim krajem srpnja, jer je on na GO dva tjedna u srpnju i prva dva tjedna u kolovozu, te da planiramo FET iza 15.08., pa sam ja zaključila da ipak očekuje ugovor od 01.07.

*Frixie,* imamo dva smrzlića, a u svježem transferu sam ostvarila trudnoću, ali u 9tt nas je mrva napustila.
Klinika mora imati aktivan ugovor u trenutku kad ideš u na FET.

----------


## Frixie

*vrci* hvala na info

*zenii* onda ti se FET ne bi trebao naplatiti, ako ce sad dobiti ugovor.
Zao mi je za mrvu koja vas je napustila.

----------


## BillieJean

Hoćete reci da vi niste plaćale FET?!? Mi smo bili u svježem postupku u BetaPlus, preko HZZO-a i onda nakon toga na 2 FET-a, koja su nam uredno naplatili po 4.000kn svaki

----------


## Zenii

BillieJean, dr Š. navodno ne naplacuje

----------


## cvijetic555

Mi smo bili kod dr S preko hzzo-a u postupku i zbog debljine endometrija smo isli u fet i nismo platili niti lipe.

----------


## Vrci

Već se pisalo tu o tome, ne mogu se sjetiti kad. Znam da su bila neka pojašnjena jer je netko zvao Betu i pitao, ali ne mogu se sad sjetiti

----------


## BillieJean

> Već se pisalo tu o tome, ne mogu se sjetiti kad. Znam da su bila neka pojašnjena jer je netko zvao Betu i pitao, ali ne mogu se sad sjetiti


Hvala, potražit ću baš.

----------


## snelly85

Cure,jel netko bio kod dr.Radoncica u njegovoj poliklinici Repromed?
Kakve su cijene?
Danas sam saznala da je otvorio svoju ordinaciju....

----------


## Jolica30

Snelly dali i kod njega ide preko hzzo-a ili samo privat?

----------


## Vrci

Kod njega je samo privatno, osim ako sad ne traži ugovor

Koliko vidim još nikakve novosti iz HZZO-a, nema još odluke

----------


## snelly85

Samo privatno...tek se otvorila ordinacija...
Ali nikad se ne zna,mozda i on dobije ugovor....
Nazalost jos nena web stranice  :Sad:

----------


## Pčelica84

> Cure,jel netko bio kod dr.Radoncica u njegovoj poliklinici Repromed?
> Kakve su cijene?
> Danas sam saznala da je otvorio svoju ordinaciju....


Jučer sam zvala i pitala za cijene, jer se spremam u postupak, a zaboravila pitati kad sam išla kod njega. Ugl, sestra mi je rekla da cijena ovisi od više faktora (što naravno svi znamo), ali sam tražila da mi kaže najskuplja varijanta postupka, a u mom slučaju je to icsi, ne bi trebao preći 9000 kn. Znači, nešto slično kao kod Škvorca, na što mi je potvrdno odgovorila. 
Sjećam se da je kod Škvorca IVF bio 7000, a ICSI 9000.
Nije bogzna koliko informacija o cijeni, ali da otprilike možemo računati. u 8.mjesecu sam kod njega, pa poslije postupka vam javim sve detaljnije.

----------


## Boxica

> Cure,jel netko bio kod dr.Radoncica u njegovoj poliklinici Repromed?
> Kakve su cijene?
> Danas sam saznala da je otvorio svoju ordinaciju....


Onda više nije u Viliju uopće?

----------


## piki

> Jučer sam zvala i pitala za cijene, jer se spremam u postupak, a zaboravila pitati kad sam išla kod njega. Ugl, sestra mi je rekla da cijena ovisi od više faktora (što naravno svi znamo), ali sam tražila da mi kaže najskuplja varijanta postupka, a u mom slučaju je to icsi, ne bi trebao preći 9000 kn. Znači, nešto slično kao kod Škvorca, na što mi je potvrdno odgovorila. 
> Sjećam se da je kod Škvorca IVF bio 7000, a ICSI 9000.
> Nije bogzna koliko informacija o cijeni, ali da otprilike možemo računati. u 8.mjesecu sam kod njega, pa poslije postupka vam javim sve detaljnije.


Pretpostavljam da je to cijena bez lijekova ili?

----------


## snelly85

Piki,puno hvala  na info.Obavezno se javi nakon postupka sa vise info  :Smile:  Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

*piki* cijene postupaka su bez lijekova

----------


## Pčelica84

> Pretpostavljam da je to cijena bez lijekova ili?


da, da, bez lijekova...

----------


## Inesz

BetaPlus je objavila da im je produžen ugovor sa HZZO-om za blagostimulirane i prirodne cikluse. Stimulirane ne spominju.

----------


## Zenii

> BetaPlus je objavila da im je produžen ugovor sa HZZO-om za blagostimulirane i prirodne cikluse. Stimulirane ne spominju.


hmm, baš zanimljivo..
a Škvorc ? ima li itko kakvu informaciju vezano za produžetak ugovora

----------


## NinaDrv

Imam informaciju da je doktor Škvorc dobio produženje do kraja godine. Pismeno nisam nigdje to vidjela, informacija je od cure koja se s njime čula. 
Također sam se s njime jučer čula i rekao mi je da se s godišnjeg vraća poslije Velike gospe i da možemo već tada ići u postupak ako ću imati sve nalaze.
Ako ne, onda ćemo ići u 9. mjesecu. Prema tome, produženje je sigurno dobio  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

NinaDrv, hvala na info. Ako je tako, taman bih se iza Gospe mogla ubaciti na FET, jeeeej

----------


## Frixie

Meni je ĐŠ. rekao da se javim tam negdje u drugoj polovini 8 mjeseca kako bi napravili kontrolni UZV i pripremili se za novi postupak.

Jučer sam radila friški PAPA i briseve. Ne znam da li je potrebno još što. Ostali nalazi su mi od kraja prošle godine kad smo se spremali u prvi postupak. Kako ste vi cure hendlale to s nalazima?

----------


## NinaDrv

Ja sam za novi postupak ponovila briseve i papu i moram još vaditi TSH i fT4.
Krvna slika i suprugovi nalazi su od 3. mjeseca ove godine, a markeri su nam od 10. mjeseca prošle godine. 
Doktor je rekao da ništa od toga ne moram ponavljati.

----------


## Frixie

Super, hvala *Nina*. Onda ću još za početak žicati ginića uputnicu za TSH i fT4.

KKS, markeri, urinokultura i muževi nalazi su od 10-11/2015. Vidjeti ćemo što će na dogovoru Š. reći, al ajde ti svi ostali nalazi su brzo gotovi pa me ne brinu.

----------


## NinaDrv

> Super, hvala *Nina*. Onda ću još za početak žicati ginića uputnicu za TSH i fT4.
> 
> KKS, markeri, urinokultura i muževi nalazi su od 10-11/2015. Vidjeti ćemo što će na dogovoru Š. reći, al ajde ti svi ostali nalazi su brzo gotovi pa me ne brinu.


Nema na čemu  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

Evo i službeno objavljeno na stranicama poliklinike Škvorc da je poliklinika dobila produljenje Ugovora o provođenju specijalističko – dijagnostičke zdravstvene zaštite s HZZO do 31.12.2016. radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja za slijedeće postupke: IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu, IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu – blagi protokol i IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu – standardni protokol.

----------


## laura33

Super. 
Bas mi je drago radi njih, u zadnje vrijeme imaju zaista puno uspjeha i puno novih trudnica.

----------


## NinaDrv

Novi nalazi prikupljeni, odbrojavam dane do slijedećeg pokušaja kod doktora Škvorca, posljednjeg stimuliranog preko HZZO-a  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja danas krenula,vadenje u petrovoj. Cekam mengu za spolne, a muz ceka za spermio iduci tjedan.

I onda u pustolovinu beba 2

----------


## laura33

Sretno do neba curke, neka bas ovaj postupak bude onaj dobitan.  :Smile: 
I ja se spremam....:/ al opet sam u fazi odgadjanja konzultacija i konacnog dogovora za postupak, jos se nisu poslozile sve stvari u glavi. 
Ipak sam zeljela maksimalno i opusteno iskoristit ljeto i napuniti  baterije jer trebat ce mi kad se sjetim sto me ceka.  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja moram priznati da me sad nekako vise strah opet krenuti nego prvi puta. Totalno iracionalno.
Zapravo me od svega najvise zanima rezultat spermiograma novog. Moji hormoni znam da su koma, evo me na 50dc i duphicima  :Sad:

----------


## laura33

Ma nije iracionalno, meni je zapravo to posve razumljivo.
Zato sto si putem naucila vec hrpetinu stvari i znas sve moguce verzije konacnog ishoda...
I da ne postoji garancija za nista.
I da ti je nitko ni ne moze dati.
I da treba imat i faktor srece u cijeloj ovoj prici.

Nadam se da ce vam muzev nalaz ipak biti ok i da mirno mozete u postupak.
I moj muz je imao varirajuce nalaze, na zadnjem postupku normo.
Jel uzima kakve suplemente?

A svoje hormone neces nekak dovest u red prije postupka?
Mislim jel smeta to za stimulaciju?
Kod mene se isto nesto poremetilo, uranio mi ciklus, spotting prije, sad jel problem progesteron ili prolaktin nemam pojma.
Otkrit cu i ja uskoro.
Nisam ni sumljala da nece bit neki problem prije postupka... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Vrci

Moj muž je uvijek imao jako loš spermio, jaki oligoasteno. Ali imala sam spontanu trudnoću (i pobačaj  :Sad: ) prije 6 mj.

Moji hormoni nikad ne dolaze u red, radim što mogu. Bilo je gore, pa dobro, pa sad opet spetljano. Tj. problem su ovulacije koje nekad dođu, nekad ne

Ma spotting ti se lako riješi, nije to problem veliki  :Smile:  Nadam se jel  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

Zao mi je radi spontanog, pogotovo jos sto je z spontane trudnoce.  :Sad: 
I ja sam ga imala pocetkom ove godine u 12 tt.

Nadam se da cemo svi na jesen imati vise srece, valjda ponekad bas to nedostaje. :/

----------


## NinaDrv

Zna li netko koliko treba maksimalno biti fT4 za postupak? 
Moj je 17, a referentni interval je od 12-22. 
Nekako mi se čini visok.

----------


## Vrci

Dal to netko od mpo dr gleda? Mislim da vecina ne

Unutar je ref.vrijednosti,mislim da je ok

----------


## sara79

> Zna li netko koliko treba maksimalno biti fT4 za postupak? 
> Moj je 17, a referentni interval je od 12-22. 
> Nekako mi se čini visok.


Nije visok. Bas vole doktori da je prek 16.
Moj je bio 20 i dr. R rekao da je dobar.

----------


## NinaDrv

Super, hvala sara79

----------


## Gabi25

Dr Radoncic voli da je ft4 između 15 i 20. Tako da je taman :Smile: 
Koliko ti je tsh?

----------


## Vrci

S kojim dr iz Betaplusa imate iskustava osim s dr. D? Koga bi još preporučili?

----------


## NinaDrv

> Dr Radoncic voli da je ft4 između 15 i 20. Tako da je taman
> Koliko ti je tsh?


TSH mi je 1,73

----------


## Frixie

> TSH mi je 1,73


Super TSH.

Ja se spremam vaditi hormone štitnjače, za sad mi je to samo još potrebno. 
Jesi zvala Š.? 
Ja zvala, polovinom 9 mj mu se javljam da dogovorimo termin za kontrolni UZV i ako je sve ok, dobivam stimulaciju i krećemooooooo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## NinaDrv

> Super TSH.
> 
> Ja se spremam vaditi hormone štitnjače, za sad mi je to samo još potrebno. 
> Jesi zvala Š.? 
> Ja zvala, polovinom 9 mj mu se javljam da dogovorimo termin za kontrolni UZV i ako je sve ok, dobivam stimulaciju i krećemooooooo!


Nisam se čula s njim osobno, zvala sam u kliniku i dobila termin za kontrolni UZV za 29.8.  :Smile: 
Nadam se da i mi krećenooooooooo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Frixie

> Nisam se čula s njim osobno, zvala sam u kliniku i dobila termin za kontrolni UZV za 29.8. 
> Nadam se da i mi krećenooooooooo!


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  bravo!

Svim srcem ti želim da ti ovaj postupak bude dobitni.

----------


## NinaDrv

> bravo!
> 
> Svim srcem ti želim da ti ovaj postupak bude dobitni.


Hvala na preeeeeeelijepoj želji, nadam se da će se ostvariti :Zaljubljen: 
I tebi također želim dobitan postupak ovaj put  :Heart:

----------


## NinaDrv

Imam lošu vijest za pacijentice dr. Škvorca.
Naime, doktor je ozlijedio ahilovu tetivu i  sutra ide na magnetsku da se vidi ozbiljnost ozljede.
Ako je ozbiljna i ide na operaciju, neće moći raditi cca 2 mjeseca, a ako nije tako ozbiljna nosit će nekakvu čizmicu i neće moći raditi kojih 5 dana. S obzirom da za sutra navečer imam zakazani pregled za ulazak u postupak, najiskrenije se nadam da nije ozbiljna ozljeda i da će moći raditi  :Smile:

----------


## lola32

Znate li do kad je dr. Lucinger na godisnjem?

----------


## Tasha1981

Znam ja  :Smile: ...do 11.09.2016.

----------


## Zenii

NinaDrv, nadam se da se dr Š. nije ozbiljno povrijedio i da će se brzo oporaviti. Hvala na info i javi nam sutra novosti i sretno u postupku ako se dogovorite da startate!

----------


## lola32

> Znam ja ...do 11.09.2016.


tnx!

----------


## NinaDrv

Nažalost, kod doktora Škvorca je ipak najgori scenarij  :Sad: , drugi tjedan ide na operaciju i neće moći raditi do kraja 10 mjeseca  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## maryann83

Ajme....i ja sam trebala sad ici u postupak krajem 9 mj.kod njega. A nema nikoga da ga mijenja?

----------


## Frixie

Znači nema ga do kraja 10mj.?
Uf, to će biti onda zanimljivo kad sve nahrle, neće on moći fizički sve odraditi ...

Ne znam, nisam pametna, mislila sam da bi već u 10 mogao početi .... Možda odem na konzultacije u VG, pa vidim kad bi tamo mogli krenuti. Brijem da se tamo dugo čeka na lijekove ... 

100 misli  :neznam:  najbolje mi prespavati

----------


## Zenii

Maryann83, dr. radi sam, tako da mislim da ga nema tko mijenjati. I ja sam dogovorila FET za 9 mjesec, tako da sam malo :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## NinaDrv

Da, radi sam i nema ga tko stalno mijenjati. Može mu netko uskočiti tu i tamo na koji pregled, ali ne može umjesto njega obavljati sve  :Sad: 
Ja ću ga zvati sredinom 10. mjeseca da vidim kakva je situacija i kad bi mogla krenuti  :Smile: 
Držim palčeve da se čim prije oporavi  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara79

> Znači nema ga do kraja 10mj.?
> Uf, to će biti onda zanimljivo kad sve nahrle, neće on moći fizički sve odraditi ...
> 
> Ne znam, nisam pametna, mislila sam da bi već u 10 mogao početi .... Možda odem na konzultacije u VG, pa vidim kad bi tamo mogli krenuti. Brijem da se tamo dugo čeka na lijekove ... 
> 
> 100 misli  najbolje mi prespavati


Cini mi se da su cure pisale da se u Vg ceka najduze od svih drzavnih bolnica. Cak 6 mj.za stimulirani. Za prirodne ivf i aih to neznam.

Sretno cure svima...

----------


## Frixie

> Cini mi se da su cure pisale da se u Vg ceka najduze od svih drzavnih bolnica. Cak 6 mj.za stimulirani. Za prirodne ivf i aih to neznam...


Ma da, pročitala sam da se za lijekove na VG sad upisuju za 03/2017 ...

Ali, bila sam jučer kod svog ginića po uputnice (pojurila izvaditi spolne, jer mi izlazi godinu dana od starih, pa reko da ne čekam još i to kad se doktor vrati s bolovanja  :Smile: ) i veli meni moj ginić da se ne brinem da je on čuo da dr. Š dolazi dr. Bolanča na zamjenu i da bi trebao raditi sve.
Nemojte me držati za riječ da je to 100% točno, samo prenosim info od mog ginića. 

Curke koje su imale sad negdje termine najbolje da nazovu polikliniku i nek vide točnu informaciju, ja tek zovem polovinom 9 mj pa ću onda moći znati 100% točno što i kako dalje.

----------


## Zenii

Frixie, hvala za info, odmah se osjećam malo bolje  :Smile: 
Ja ću zvati za nekih dva tjedna kad stigne M pa ću znati što i kako dalje.
Sretno curke!

----------


## piki

Pozdrav cure! Jeli bio netko u Repromedu kod Radončića? Kakva je situacija tamo, se rade postupci?

----------


## Zenii

Cure, je li netko zvao kod dr. Škvorca, hoće li biti zamjena?
U svakom slučaju ja zovem krajem tjedna kad dobijem M pa javim novosti

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam samo čula da su iz klinike zvali jednu pacijenticu da joj kažu da do 12.mj nema postupaka. Valjda neka koja je imala termin, ne znam detalje

----------


## Frixie

*Zenii* ja nisam zvala, čekam nalaze ponovljenih briseva, pa tek onda mogu ako će biti sve ok.

Jedva čekam tvoje novosti  :Trep trep:

----------


## maca2

Ja sam se čula s dr. Škvorcom u vezi svog FET-a, postupke ne rade do daljnjeg tj.do njegovog oporavka (očekuje se pred kraj godine) ali za pacijentice dr. Š koje žele ići na FET isti mogu obaviti kod dr.Radončića tj. on će ga obaviti u prostoru poliklinike dr. Š jer su tamo i zamrznuti embriji.
Ja sam danas dogovorila prvu folikulometriju za 10 dc. kod dr.R  :Wink:

----------


## Zenii

Za mene je to odlična vijest jer također planiram FET, ostala su nam dva smrzlića. Također, dr. R. mi je super.
Maca sretno i neka te bude uspješno!

----------


## Frixie

Ja nažalost nemam smrzlića kod Škvorca, a ova info me je sad dotukla ...  :Sad: 

Ako on stvarno ne bude radio do prosinca, ne znam kako će nas sve tad ugurati ... 

I ne kužim što je s dr. Bolančom, koji je trebao tamo doći na zamjenu ...

Sto upitnika mi u glavi  :Confused:

----------


## Zenii

Frixie, pročitala sam na jednom drugom forumu da će neki dr "uskočiti" u 10. mjesecu te pripremati pacijentice za postupke u 11 mjesecu. 
Mislim da je najbolje da nazoveš i pitaš.
Znam kako ti je i kako to čekanje ubija  :Sad:

----------


## Frixie

Je, je, čekam nalaze spolnih s VV kako bi mogla nazvati. Poslali su mi hormone štitnjače, a spolne još nisu ... Ne usudim se vjerovati da neće ni stići, jer mi je muka ako ću morati ponovno ići gore i vaditi ih  :Shock:

----------


## NinaDrv

Čule sam se neki dan s doktorom Škvorcom i nije istina da neće raditi do 12. mjeseca.
Krajem 10, mjeseca se vraća i radit će samo oplodnju, drugi doktor će raditi preglede i sve ostalo što se dolje radi.
To su provjerene informacije.

----------


## Jolica30

Cure dali poliklinika repromed radi samo privat ili ima i ugovor sa hzzo? Dali je netko išao tamo i koliko se plačaju konzultacije?

----------


## nina977

Nemaju ugovor sa Hzzo-om..

----------


## Frixie

*Jolica30* cijene su ti skoro kao i kod Škvorca, pa si baci pogled da imaš info.

*NinaDrv* super vijest!


Meni su konačno stigli nalazi spolnih s VV, jedva čekam vidjeti ih  :Trči:  Vadila sam ih 01.09. kad i hormone štitnjače, ali sam ih bome "dugo" čekala. Ovi za štitnjaču su mi stigli nakon 10 dana.

----------


## Ginger

Evo, cure, za sve one koje se zele naruciti kod dr.Radoncica
http://poliklinika-repromed.hr

Stranica im je jos u izradi, ali normalno rade
Uskoro cu tamo na trudnicki pregled pa mozda skupim jos koju info

----------


## piki

Mi smo bili u Repromedu na konzultacijama. One same su 50 kn a uzv 350. I k time ide još i njihov spermiogram 500 kn. Ali sve u svemu ok.

----------


## drzimfige

Da li se folikulometrije naplaćuju posebno ili su ukljucene u cijenu pojedinog postupka, znas li mozda?

----------


## piki

Drzimfige ako je pitanje meni za Repromed još uvijek ne znam. Ići ću opet kad sobom nalaze pa ću ispitati. To je važna stavka.

----------


## drzimfige

Je, tebi Piki :Smile:  ajde javi kad saznas, bas me zanima! Hvala ti i sretno!!

----------


## Pčelica84

Ja sam sa postupka u Repromedu. Folikulometrije se naplacuju 100 kn. Mene je ICSI kostao 9000 kn, tako da mislim da je sa cijenama kao i u Skvorca kada je radio.

----------


## piki

Pčelice, sretno! Je anestezija uključena u to?

----------


## Pčelica84

Hvala Piki. Lagano ulazim u 8.dan.5-dnevnih blastica. Uskoro cemo znati na cemu sam. Lokalna anestezija je ukljucena. Prošli postupak samo sto se nisam onesvijestila od bola. Ovaj, nisam ni osjetila nista pod anestezijom. Dr.ima neli pretanki kateter, sve je proslo bezbolno.

----------


## drzimfige

Pčelice hvala na info i drzimo fige!!! Javljaj sve!

----------


## maca2

Prijavljujem jučerašnji FET u pol.Škvorc. Vratili 1 blasticu i 1 morulu (to je bilo sve što smo imali, obje preživjele odmrzavanje). Transfer je radio dr.Radončić-sve prošlo u najboljem redu...

----------


## Zenii

Maca2   :Very Happy: , sretno!!
Ja sam u ponedjeljak na prvoj FM pred FET, još se dvoumim transferirati jednu ili obje blastice :Unsure:

----------


## maca2

Hvala Zenii, a jesu ti odvojene blastice zamrznute? Meni su bile u jednoj slamčici pa su ih zajedno odmrzavali i transferirali...

----------


## Frixie

*maca* sretno!!!  :Klap: 

Daj mi pliz samo reci ako nije bed, vidim u potpisu da ti muž ima OAT, koliko ima spermija u ejakulatu? Ako se ne varam šetao je od crypto do OAT?
Tako isto je i kod MM (od crypto do OAT, ali s par spermija u ejakulatu, teške patologije)

----------


## maca2

Iskreno nemam pojma koliko ih je bilo u ovim zadnjih postupcima kod dr.Škvorca...uglavnom uvijek dovoljno da oplode sve moje js i nije niti jednom bila crypto, niti su morali raditi centrifugu da nađu spermije...ali kao što nam je jučer rekao biolog Patrik, očito je neka velika genetska greška u njima čim je postotak oplodnje js tako mali, a još manji onih koje dođu do stadija blastice i u konačnici ne dođe do implantacije  :Sad:  
Ovo nam je zadnji postupak, što bude-bude...ne opterećujem se previše, imam jedno zdravo dijete i što sam dulje u tim postupcima/cijeloj priči vidim kakvo je to čudo  :Heart:

----------


## Zenii

> Hvala Zenii, a jesu ti odvojene blastice zamrznute? Meni su bile u jednoj slamčici pa su ih zajedno odmrzavali i transferirali...


U dvije su slamčice tako da ih ne moram obje. Imam jos malo vremena za razmisliti, mislim da cu ipak jednu

----------


## maca2

I ja bih tako na tvom mjestu...meni su bile zajedno zamrznute jer je jedna bila morula, da su obje blastice bile bi odvojene.

----------


## Frixie

Da, bojim se da ni meni nije došlo do impl. blastica radi genetike ... MM ima oštećenje y kromosoma i očito je to prevelika genetska greška kad se nije dalje razvijalo ... 

Pokušavamo opet, jer i ćorava kokoš jednom nabode zrno  :Wink:  a ako ne upali, onda će na biopsiju pa možda unutra bude boljih spermija.


Uglavnom, sretno ti sad u ovom pokušaju!

----------


## maca2

Hvala Frixie  :Wink: 
Jeste razmišljali ići van negdje u kliniku gdje rade PGD? 
Nama bi to definitivno bio sljedeći korak/opcija...ali s obzirom da nam je ovo definitivno zadnji postupak i da imamo jedno dijete ništa od toga.

----------


## Frixie

Razmišljala sam i PGD-u u SLO, al ne znam ... nisam pametna. Probali bi prvo vidjeti biopsijom ako sad ne uspijemo ima li kaj unutra.

----------


## maca2

To ćeš privatno ili na uputnicu? Imaš li još pravo na postupke preko HZZO-a?
Moj savjet ti je da, ako nemaš više pravo na besplatne, ideš ravno u SLO ili Češku...bzvz. je ovdje plaćati skoro istu lovu kada nemamo dovoljno dobre uvjete/opremu kao vani...

----------


## Frixie

> To ćeš privatno ili na uputnicu? Imaš li još pravo na postupke preko HZZO-a?
> Moj savjet ti je da, ako nemaš više pravo na besplatne, ideš ravno u SLO ili Češku...bzvz. je ovdje plaćati skoro istu lovu kada nemamo dovoljno dobre uvjete/opremu kao vani...


Odradili smo 1 stim., spremamo se u drugi stim. Ako ne uspije taj drugi onda bi na biopsiju testisa i ako se nađe puno više malaca unutra onda mi preostaje još 2 stim. i 2 prirodnjaka (bumo lovili js).
Nakon ispucavanja svega preko HZZO (osim AIHa jer nema smisla kod nas) išli bi put Maribora, radi PGD-a.

Al, evo iskreno da ti priznam, nadam se da će sad drugi put biti više sreće, da ćemo uspjeti i da muž neće morati ići pod nož. Vidjeti ćemo kako će sad sve ispasti. Koračamo dan po dan.

----------


## Bebosan

Bok svima moze li mi netko preporucit neku bolnicu ili polikliniku za mpo posto sam nova u tome po zg nemam pojma moze i privatno samo da se ne ceka dugo

----------


## Frixie

*bebosan* od privatnika preko HZZO ti rade Betaplus i Škvorc. Ostali privatnici u ZG su Šimunić IVF, Lučinger IVF centar, Podobnik, Radončić (Repromed) ...
Od bolnica koje imaju MPO odjel u ZG su VG, VV i Sv. Duh. 


Apdejt mojeg pokušavanja krenutanja  u drugi postupak: zbog izolirane ureaplasme naravno ne mogu krenuti s kontrolnim UZV krajem ovog mjeseca, pa moram nazvati kad ću imati čiste nalaze. S tim da Škvorc dolazi s bolovanja baš krajem 10mj., a 11 mjesec već imaju dosta popunjen.  :gaah:  Ako će mi Svemir biti milostiv i ako se riješim beštije, lovim vlak za 12/2016 ... 

Ranit ću se majkemi više ... Idem se ubit u Jaffi  :gaah:   :durise:

----------


## Frixie

*maca* kako se držiš? Imaš kaj simptoma?

----------


## Bebosan

E hvala na odg. Idemo u 11mj na konzultacije u betu jel ima tko iskustva sa tom klinikom e da i cure koje niste iz zagreba kako putujete? HELP

----------


## NinaDrv

Drage moje, ja 20. krećem kod dr. Škvorca, tad imam kontrolni prije postupka  :Smile: 
Jeeeeeeeedva čekam  :Smile:

----------


## maca2

> *maca* kako se držiš? Imaš kaj simptoma?


 Simptomi nikakvi-ali nisam ih imala ni u dobitnom postupku.
Držim se o.k., nemam neka velika očekivanja...posebice jer sam jučer pišnula test 8dnt koji je bio negativan, znam da je možda još prerano ali nekako mi se čini da je to to...

----------


## Bebosan

Jel ima tko iskustva sa poliklinikom beta plus?

----------


## Vrci

Ima nas tu preko nekoliko. Što te zanima?

----------


## mare157

Ja sutra imam transfer u Beti. Ovo mi je 2.postupak kod njih. 1.sam ostala bez transfera a sad od 3js imamo samo jednu oplodenu. Klinika je pk, svi max ljubazni. Sta te tocno zanima?

----------


## Vrci

Sretno s transferom  :Smile:  Neka ti bude zadnji

Ja idem idući tjedan na uzv, ako je sve čisto i nema ciste onda krećemo po drugu bebu (opet)

----------


## Bebosan

E cure dali u betu idete preko hzzo ili privatno ?koliko se ceka na postupak preko hzzo?

----------


## Frixie

> Drage moje, ja 20. krećem kod dr. Škvorca, tad imam kontrolni prije postupka


Sretno!!!  :Very Happy:  Brzo će taj 20.-ti




> Simptomi nikakvi-ali nisam ih imala ni u dobitnom postupku.
> Držim se o.k., nemam neka velika očekivanja...posebice jer sam jučer pišnula test 8dnt koji je bio negativan, znam da je možda još prerano ali nekako mi se čini da je to to...


Kaj si pišnula: kineza, CB?

----------


## mare157

> Sretno s transferom  Neka ti bude zadnji
> 
> Ja idem idući tjedan na uzv, ako je sve čisto i nema ciste onda krećemo po drugu bebu (opet)


Hvala Vrci! Vjerujem da mi je zadnji bez obzira na ishod, ne mogu vise. 
Sretno i tebi! Nek nam je objema zadnji s uspjesnim ishodom  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

> E cure dali u betu idete preko hzzo ili privatno ?koliko se ceka na postupak preko hzzo?


Ja nisam trebala cekati. Dosla sam na konzultacije krajem 8mj i dogovorili smo hzzo za 9.mj kad dode menga. Al imala sam cistu, pa me moj hzzo jos ceka

----------


## Bebosan

Super sto se ne ceka hvala ti i svim curama zelim velike bete .

----------


## maca2

Ništa ni ovaj put...beta 0 (vadila ju jučer, 11 dnt).
Ovim neuspjehom definitivno završavamo našu MPO priču, žao mi je što ništa od drugog djeteta ali očito ima neki dobar razlog zašto je tako...
Sretno vam cure dalje u borbi, pratit ću vas nadalje samo kao promatrač i podrška!

----------


## Frixie

*maca* Baš mi je žao draga  :Sad:

----------


## Zenii

Maca :Love: , žao mi je

----------


## mare157

Maca žao mi je ;(

----------


## mare157

Da li ima novosti kod Lucingera? Cula sam da mu dolazi jos jedsn doktor raditi i da ce imati anesteziju za punkciju. Da li neka ide sad kod njega pa ima provjerene info, pogotovo ovo da ima anesteziju???

----------


## Vrci

Procitala sam info na drugom forumu da ima neki koktel koji smanjuje bolove,javila se zena koja je to koristila. I kaze da punkciju radi taj drugi dr,a L ako ga bas trazis

----------


## mare157

> Procitala sam info na drugom forumu da ima neki koktel koji smanjuje bolove,javila se zena koja je to koristila. I kaze da punkciju radi taj drugi dr,a L ako ga bas trazis


Znaci ipak nesto ima. Da li se zna tko je taj novi dr, kako se zove?

----------


## Gabi25

Dr Grbavac, radio je u Vinogradskoj

----------


## crnka29

Pozdrav...početkom 11.mj idem na prvi IVF kod dr.Lučingera. Bila sam na konzultacijama i rekao mi je da postoji anestezija,injekcije u cerviks...znima me je li bolje uzeti anesteziju ili ici bez nje...svašta sam citala o punkciji pa me bas strah  :Confused:

----------


## glow

Bok cure, evo i mene nazad, nakon ljeta u planirani 2. potupak kod dr. Škvorca.

@Nina draga držim fige, javi se kako je prošlo, hvala još jednom na pp. Ja sam s dr. dogovorila početak 11.mj i kako je napisala gore Vrci mislim, adrenalin radi jače nego 1.put - čujemo se.

----------


## NinaDrv

> Bok cure, evo i mene nazad, nakon ljeta u planirani 2. potupak kod dr. Škvorca.
> 
> @Nina draga držim fige, javi se kako je prošlo, hvala još jednom na pp. Ja sam s dr. dogovorila početak 11.mj i kako je napisala gore Vrci mislim, adrenalin radi jače nego 1.put - čujemo se.


Sretno i tebi draga, nadam se da se i vidimo tamo  :Smile:

----------


## crnka29

Bok cure, nova sam ovdje pa moram cekati da prođu poruke....bila  sam na konzultacijama kod dr.Lučingera i čeka me prvi ivf početkom 11.mj. Spomenuo mi je nekkav koktel prije punkcije, injekcije u cerviks...zanima me je li bolje uzeti taj koktel ili bez njega...citala sam svasta o punkciji pa me strah...

----------


## klamerica

Bok cure! Jel ima koja da je u postupku u Beti za listopad/studeni kod dr. Vlaisavljevica? Koju terapiju ste dobile?

----------


## Ginger

> Bok cure, nova sam ovdje pa moram cekati da prođu poruke....bila  sam na konzultacijama kod dr.Lučingera i čeka me prvi ivf početkom 11.mj. Spomenuo mi je nekkav koktel prije punkcije, injekcije u cerviks...zanima me je li bolje uzeti taj koktel ili bez njega...citala sam svasta o punkciji pa me strah...


najbolje je uzeti potpunu anesteziju, al kako on to ne nudi, onda uzmi sve sto ti se nudi

----------


## Ginger

da, u svom prvom stimuiranom ivf-u sam primila taj koktel, i da, osamuti te i olaksa, ali i dalje uzasno boli
u zadnjem ivf-u, koji je bio prirodnjak, sam primila tu injekciju i to mi je super pomoglo - bio je po jedan folikul na svakom jajniku i zapravo bi me tu najvise bolio ubod kroz vaginalni zid, a to nisam osjetila (da je bilo vise folikula, uzela bih opcu)

----------


## Ginger

e da, neki dan sam bila u Repromedu
doduse, na trudnickom pregledu, a ne na ivf-u
ali sam vidjela sve sto se moze vidjeti
nabavili su vrhunsku opremu i za one koje koji tamo zele ici - samo naprijed, rade punom parom
embriolog je Patrik Stanic
vise detalja o ivf-u nisam ispitivala, jer mi vise ne treba  :Smile:

----------


## glow

Pozdrav, krenula ponovo nakon lipnja.

Ovaj put samo 2 nalaza trebam ponoviti.

1. Nalaz štitnjače stigao - u redu je mislim. TSH mi je prvi puta ispod 2.0, wupi. FT4 je 16.3 (zadnji puta je bio 14.00, ali nadam se da i sad štima). Što vi mislite??

2. Iduću nedjelju - vađenje estradiol i FSH pa držimo fige. Dotad pripravak, smokve u maslinovom - pokazalo se dobitnim u poboljšanju FSH.
Ako Bog da sve u redu, idemo s 11 mjesecom opet.

Drage trudilice, želim nam svima puno sreće!  :Smile:

----------


## Iva86

Pozdrav cure,
Čitam vas već duže vrijeme pa sam se odlučila pridužit.. ukratko o nama mm ima oligoasenoozospermiu ja hashimoto.. 
Do sad smo prošli samo jedan polustimulirani ciklus u Beti +, nažalost bez transfera.. planiram u 12 mj u Škvorc preko HZZO-a pa me zanima tko je sad tamo biolog?? Jel Sonja još na porodiljnom??

----------


## NinaDrv

Curke, danas sam imala punkciju, klinika Škvorc je radila samo za mene  :Smile: 
Uzela sam anesteziju i nisam nimalo požalila, gotovo je bilo začas, nisam ništa osjetila a i kasnije me manje bolilo jer nisam bila u grču.
Dobili smo 9 stanica od kojih ima nekoliko nezrelih ali i to je odličan rezultat s obzirom da sam prošli postupak dobila samo 2 i to loše kvalitete. 
Uglavnom, držite fige za tulum u laboratoriju  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Curke, danas sam imala punkciju, klinika Škvorc je radila samo za mene 
> Uzela sam anesteziju i nisam nimalo požalila, gotovo je bilo začas, nisam ništa osjetila a i kasnije me manje bolilo jer nisam bila u grču.
> Dobili smo 9 stanica od kojih ima nekoliko nezrelih ali i to je odličan rezultat s obzirom da sam prošli postupak dobila samo 2 i to loše kvalitete. 
> Uglavnom, držite fige za tulum u laboratoriju


Nina sretno i drzim fige za tulum  :Wink:  
Kakav protokol si imala??

----------


## NinaDrv

> Nina sretno i drzim fige za tulum  
> Kakav protokol si imala??


Od 2. dana ciklusa 225 IU Puregona, od 6. do 8. dana uz Puregon i Orgalutran. Štoperica je bila 9. dan ciklusa, Brevactid 10 000 IU.
Hvala za fige  :grouphug:

----------


## miuta821

Ja ti zelim srece do neba!

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Sretno  :Smile: 

Ja sam sutra na punkciji, napokon docekala

----------


## NinaDrv

> Sretno 
> 
> Ja sam sutra na punkciji, napokon docekala


Sretno i tebi, da čim manje boli i da budu kvalitetne stanice  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Idem u B+, uzela sam anesteziju iako imam 3 folikula (ak su svi živi). Nemam više volje i snage za punkcije bez droga. A koktel ovaj puta nisam htjela jer je čudan jajnik u pitanju.

----------


## NinaDrv

Na Sesvete je bio tulum u Samoboru  :Smile: , imamo oplođenih 5 stanica, prvi puta je metoda ivf jer je suprugov nalaz bio odličan, transfer je u nedjelju  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Na Sesvete je bio tulum u Samoboru , imamo oplođenih 5 stanica, prvi puta je metoda ivf jer je suprugov nalaz bio odličan, transfer je u nedjelju


Ma bravo Nina....odlicno  :Wink:  
Saljem vibrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vrci

Wow super  :Smile: 

Ja od 3 dobre stanice imam 2 oplodene, u subotu transfer

----------


## bubekica

*ninaDrv* super! drzim fige za dalje! daj recept kako ste popravili sgram  :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala cure  :Smile: 
Muž je 2 mjeseca uzimao: 
http://hr.iherb.com/nutrex-hawaii-md...1?rcode=ktb637, 
http://hr.iherb.com/nature-s-way-ali...4?rcode=ktb637 i 
http://hr.iherb.com/solgar-zinc-pico...5?rcode=ktb637
Moje iskrene preporuke za ove dodatke  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

hvala na info!

----------


## željkica

Hvala na info!Jel sve to uzimao ili ?

----------


## NinaDrv

Da, sve je uzimao odjednom uz obrok.
Mulivitamine uzima već duže vrijeme, a cink i bioastin od kraja 8. mjeseca.

----------


## željkica

Hvala i sretno!

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala, također  :Smile:

----------


## glow

Nina draga, baš sam sretna zbog tebe i držim figice na najjače!  :Smile: 

Kako su meni oni preparati stigli na početak ciklusa, odlučila sam ih konzumirati ovaj mjesec za što bolju formu, iako su hormoni okej - napravila nalaze  :Smile: 
S dr. Škvorc sve dogovoreno - čujemo se u prosincu!

Još jednom puno sreće u nedjelju <3

----------


## NinaDrv

Od danas sam čuvalica 2 prekrasne blastice  :Smile: 
Presretna sam, prvi puta smo došli do njih  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Želim ti puno sreće  :Smile:  Imate i smrzlića?

Ja isto čuvam od jučer 2 embrija, ali lošija pa već planiram idući postupak. Ovo bi me moglo samo čudo spasiti, a ona se meni ne događaju

----------


## sanjka

> Od danas sam čuvalica 2 prekrasne blastice 
> Presretna sam, prvi puta smo došli do njih


Za prekrasne blastice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala cure  :Kiss: 
Nažalost nemamo smrzlića, ostale 3 stanice su se prestale dijeliti.

----------


## Vrci

Onda neka se barem jedna od ove dvije primi za mamu  :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

I tebi isto  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## Bebosan

Dali tko zna hoce li beta+
produziti ugovor sa hzzo u prvom mjesecu?

----------


## Zenii

NinaDrv i Vrci sretno!

Kod mene uspješno odrađen FET, bete pozitivne, sad čekam prvi pregled i grizem nokte :scared:

----------


## NinaDrv

> NinaDrv i Vrci sretno!
> 
> Kod mene uspješno odrađen FET, bete pozitivne, sad čekam prvi pregled i grizem nokte


Hvala draga, i tebi sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

*NinaDrv* sretno! Baš mi je drago  :Very Happy: 

*Zenii* čestitam! Nek sad sve ide školski do kraja!  :Klap:

----------


## Frixie

> Ja isto čuvam od jučer 2 embrija, ali lošija pa već planiram idući postupak. Ovo bi me moglo samo čudo spasiti, a ona se meni ne događaju


A neee, nemoj tako ... Znam ja uspješne priče s lošim embrijićima  :Wink: 

Samo sretno i hrabro!

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala draga Frixie  :Kiss: 
Sretno tebi i svim trudilicama, da čim prije držimo svoje bebice u rukama  :Smile:

----------


## crnka29

Jucer bila punkcija kod dr.Lucingera, dobili 9 stanica. Uzela sam anesteziju i sviđa bih preporucila

----------


## klamerica

Cure, zna li koja koliko dugo traje punkcija u Beta+? Tj. koliko dugo treba odlezati tamo nakon nje? Ili tocnije, koliko vremenski to sve skupa traje? Pitam radi suprugovog posla koji malo visi o niti pa cist da si zna posloziti sa vremenom... Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## Ginger

muz moze ici cim obavi svoj dio
ne mora cekati tebe

----------


## klamerica

Ginger, hvala na odg. Imamo pohranjeno sjeme, nije to u pitanju, nego to sto me on vozi u ZG na punkciju, pa se mene ceka  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

aha
ne moze nitko drugi voziti? mislim, ako je posao u pitanju
ne sjecam se tocno, mislim da sam lezala kojih pol sata
al stvarno se ne sjecam, znam da nije biko nesto dugo...

----------


## klamerica

Super ak je pola sata! Ma zbunilo me to sto čitam da u nekim klinikama cure leže i po 2 sata pa zato provjeravam kak se diše u B+... Hvala!!

----------


## Ginger

ma ne znam tocno, davno sam bila
Vrci je friska, znat ce bolje
ali sigurno nisam lezala dva sata, nigdje
pa ni kad sam imala opcu, ni kad sam imala 13-14 folikula
al vjerojatno ovisi kakva je punkcija i anestezija bila

----------


## laura33

> Super ak je pola sata! Ma zbunilo me to sto čitam da u nekim klinikama cure leže i po 2 sata pa zato provjeravam kak se diše u B+... Hvala!!


Ja sam nakon obje punkcije u privatnim poliklinika koje su bile u općoj anesteziji ležala tamo dva sata. I u Betaplusu je protokol ležanja 2 sata nakon anestezije.
Bar je kod mene bilo tada tako.

----------


## Ginger

ma da?
bit ce da je tako, jer u betaplusu sam imala prirodnjak i lokalnu, i sigurno nisam dugo lezala
opcu sam imala drugdje i isto se ne sjecam da je bilo 2 sata (al to je bilo jako davno)
al dobro da netko ima frisku informaciju, moje su nesto stvarno stare

----------


## laura33

Ja sam u Beti imala i opcu anesteziju i lezala 2 sata i punkciju  bez anestezije ali i onda sam dosta lezala.
A u Skvorcu (dr.Radoncic) sam isto imala opcu anesteziju i uredno lezala dva sata nakon punkcije. Bilo je 14 j.st.
Mislim da je svagdje takav protokol za opcu anesteziju.
A za ove "koktele" i ovu lokalnu koja se sad skoro svagdje daje neznam kakav je protokol lezanja nakon....

----------


## Ginger

ma kazem ti, opca mi je bila jako davno, ne sjecam se najbolje
a ova lokalna je bila bas lokalna i bio je prirodnjak, nisam dugo lezala, jer je sve skupa bilo pis of kejk
zato kazem, dobro da imas friske info

----------


## klamerica

Cure, hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam prije tjedan dana u Beti nakon punkcije lezala sat i nesto sitno. Dobila sam infuziju jer je punkcija bila popodne pa nisam od dana prije nista jela. Bilo mi je dobro pa nije bilo razloga da dulje lezim. Prvo su me pitali da li se mogu sjesti,da li mi se vrti, a onda nakon 20ak min i dal mogu ustati.

Nakon koktela prije par godina mi je bilo puno gore i dulje mi trebalo da dodem k sebi,preko 2 sata. Oni gledaju kako svaka od nas reagira

Inace opca je zakon i drago mi da sam ju uzela

----------


## Jolica30

Klamerica imaš poruku u inboxu

----------


## klamerica

Jolice poslala sam i sad ponovno identičnu poruku od jučer, nadam se da si sad primila  :Smile: 
Organizirali smo si za ponedjeljak. Ipak će biti kao što je Ginger napisala u prvoj poruci. Suprug će doći i otići a po mene kasnije dolazi frendica. 
Ipak se nadam da neću dugo morati ležati...
Cure, uzimale ste što sa sobom na punkciju? Meni je rečeno da mi ne treba ništa, da sve dobijem tamo, od papuča do spavaćice. Ali ipak, za svaki slučaj...?

----------


## Vrci

Ne trebaš baš ništa. Ja sam samo uzela dnevni uložak, ali nije mi trebao (iako da, ima uložaka tamo i u wc-u za uzeti ako treba).

----------


## Frixie

Curke, jucer sam na 2dc bila na UZV, nema cisti, bila su vidljiva 4 antralca i evo danas se pikam s Elonvom. 
Pozitivno uzbuđenje ce me držati do ET, a posle Boze pomozi  :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

> Curke, jucer sam na 2dc bila na UZV, nema cisti, bila su vidljiva 4 antralca i evo danas se pikam s Elonvom. 
> Pozitivno uzbuđenje ce me držati do ET, a posle Boze pomozi


Sretnooooooooooooo  :Love:

----------


## sanjka

> Curke, jucer sam na 2dc bila na UZV, nema cisti, bila su vidljiva 4 antralca i evo danas se pikam s Elonvom. 
> Pozitivno uzbuđenje ce me držati do ET, a posle Boze pomozi


Frixie sretno!!!
Jesi ti vec bila kad u protokolu s Elonvom??

----------


## Frixie

Hvala cure  :Smile: 

Ovo mi je drugi put da sam na Elonvi. Dobili smo 7 folikula i 6 js. S obzirom na moje khm khm godine, visi FSH i niži AMH i doktor i ja smo zadovoljni s rezultatom.
Uz Elonvu sam uzimala i Puregon. Vidjeti cemo kako ce sad sve ici

----------


## NinaDrv

To je super rezultat, ali neka ovaj puta bude još bolji  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Prvi put čujem za tu Elonvu znači s time su bolji rezultati?

----------


## sanjka

> Prvi put čujem za tu Elonvu znači s time su bolji rezultati?


Mimi kako kod koga. Iskustva su vrlo razlicita.
Pisale su tu cure.

----------


## Frixie

* Mali Mimi* iskustva su različita. To je depo injekcija i koliko sam polovila Škvorc i Radončić ju najčešće daju starijim žena s nižim AMH.

----------


## zeljica

Cure nova sam ovdje...nedavno radjen postupak u Beti...transfer prije par dana...sad cekam. Ima li neko da je radio postupak u Beti u 10/11 mj? Iako je postupak radio prof Vlaisavljevic nisam zadovoljna ishodom...dugi protokol, 4 jc, 3 zametka osmostanicna (fragmentisana). I da li je neko ostvario trudnocu sa fragmentisanim zametcima? Inace ovo mi je drugi postupak. Prvi radjen u Sl, kratki protokol 11 jc, 9 oplodjenih, ali nista.  :No:

----------


## Frixie

4 jaja rastu, endo se fino deblja. U subotu opet fm, pa odlučujemo kad će punkcija

----------


## klamerica

> Cure nova sam ovdje...nedavno radjen postupak u Beti...transfer prije par dana...sad cekam. Ima li neko da je radio postupak u Beti u 10/11 mj? Iako je postupak radio prof Vlaisavljevic nisam zadovoljna ishodom...dugi protokol, 4 jc, 3 zametka osmostanicna (fragmentisana). I da li je neko ostvario trudnocu sa fragmentisanim zametcima? Inace ovo mi je drugi postupak. Prvi radjen u Sl, kratki protokol 11 jc, 9 oplodjenih, ali nista.


Ja sam bila u postupku 10/11 mjesec kod dr.V., isto dugi protokol. Decapeptyl + Gonal. Dobila 14 js, no samo se 5 oplodilo. Vracena u mi dva 4-stanicna zametka. Ja sam eto zadovoljna svojim ishodom obzirom do sad iza sebe imam dva postupka u kojima niti jedna JS nije bila oplodjena, tako da je ovo za mene uspjeh! Vjerujem da dr. V. zna sto radi, pa tako i u tvojem slucaju. Koliko citam po forumu tudja iskustva, pravila nema! Nekad se prime i oni embriji za koje daju najmanje sanse. Stoga, bit ce sve okej!!! Ne brini, miruj, odmaraj i cekaj rezultat svega! Sretno do neba!!

----------


## zeljica

U pravu si, nema pravila. A sta se desilo sa ostale tri, jesu zamrznuli? Je li ti ista rekao kakvi su, osim da su cetvorostanicna? I jesi sve postupke kod njega radila? A je li ti iko rekao zasto ih se tako manje oplodi s obzirom da dobijes velik broj, malo mi je to cudno...

----------


## zeljica

E da, i tebi sreeetnooo! Zelim ti velikuuu betu.  :Smile:

----------


## crnka29

Cure malo me utjesite...danas 5dnt i u noci mi se dogodi hmm nezgoda..i odmah jaki bolovi na podrucju maternice..znam da se ne preporucuju odnosi nakon transfera ali sto ako se dogodi O u snu...moze li to nastetit ili ne bi trebalo puno utjecati

----------


## glow

@crnka29, nažalost za sve u vezi s MPO nema pravila. Nekom utječe sve, netko je sretniji iz prvog pokušaja i tako ukrug.
Samo se čuvaj i čekaj svoju pozitivnu betu koju ti želim od srca! Ali ako se nešto ne preporučuje tada pripazi čisto zbog sebe jer i na najmanji loš signal, oblit će te hladan znoj kao i sve nas ovdje. Stalno smo za nešto zabrinute, stoga sve rizične faktore svedi na minimum da se što manje sekiraš. Sretno i mirno dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja mislim da nema veze. Meni se to cesto dogadalo u trudnoci na pocetku i nije bilo problema

A nije da mozes sprijeciti to sto se dogada u snu. Ne razbijaj sad glavu oko toga

----------


## crnka29

Bas to...takve stvari ne mozes sprijecit..stvarno je ovo cekanje igra zivaca...hvala na podrsci

----------


## klamerica

> U pravu si, nema pravila. A sta se desilo sa ostale tri, jesu zamrznuli? Je li ti ista rekao kakvi su, osim da su cetvorostanicna? I jesi sve postupke kod njega radila? A je li ti iko rekao zasto ih se tako manje oplodi s obzirom da dobijes velik broj, malo mi je to cudno...


Halo Zeljica! Tek sad citam post. Ne znam kak mi je omaklo  :Smile: 
Od ostalih tri JS koje su se oplodile samo je jedna prezivjela i nju su kriopohranili.
Osim sto su cetverostanicni nije rekao nista. U biti rekao je da su lijepi. A sad... dal to svima govori, ne znam  :Smile: 
Prijasnja dva postupka odradila sam u VV.  
Na ovo tvoje zadnje nemam odgovor. Iskreno, nisam ni pitala jer sam bila previse sretna sto sam konacno docekala ET. 
Inace, kako si? Koji ti danas dan?

----------


## zeljica

> Halo Zeljica! Tek sad citam post. Ne znam kak mi je omaklo 
> Od ostalih tri JS koje su se oplodile samo je jedna prezivjela i nju su kriopohranili.
> Osim sto su cetverostanicni nije rekao nista. U biti rekao je da su lijepi. A sad... dal to svima govori, ne znam 
> Prijasnja dva postupka odradila sam u VV.  
> Na ovo tvoje zadnje nemam odgovor. Iskreno, nisam ni pitala jer sam bila previse sretna sto sam konacno docekala ET. 
> Inace, kako si? Koji ti danas dan?


Ja sam imala ET kad i ti cini mi se...prosli utorak...Ja sam relativno ok...malo me stomak ziga...kao kad trebam dobiti.  :Sad:  Ne bi ti rekao da su lijepi ako nisu.  :Smile:  Meni to nije rekao...rekao je da su osrednji...iako su osmostanicni. Ali je rekao i da to nista ne znaci, da pravila nema. Kada ces raditi test?

----------


## klamerica

> Ja sam imala ET kad i ti cini mi se...prosli utorak...Ja sam relativno ok...malo me stomak ziga...kao kad trebam dobiti.  Ne bi ti rekao da su lijepi ako nisu.  Meni to nije rekao...rekao je da su osrednji...iako su osmostanicni. Ali je rekao i da to nista ne znaci, da pravila nema. Kada ces raditi test?


Zeljica, toliko o mojim lijepim zamecima... test je negativan...
Kakvo je kod tebe stanje? Nadam se da bolje neg kod mene!

----------


## NinaDrv

S obzirom da sam ispucala sve stimulirane postupke, slijedeći plaćam sve. 
Zna li netko hoću li morati platiti Utrogestane, Decortin i sve ostalo što popratno uzimam u postupku, a do sad sam dobivala na recept od socijalnog ginekologa?

----------


## Vrci

Ne, to ne spada u lijekove koji idu besplatno samo u postupku, pa ih mozes dobiti od soc.gin i kad placas postupak

Ja sam i femaru i klomice dobila tako. Plus utrice, duphastone i deksametazon

----------


## sanjka

Vrci ti je vec sve napisala.
Jedino jos za Fragmin ili sto si vec koristila, ako jesi uopce i ako ne dobijes odobrenje ces sama placati. Procedura je komplicirana i hrpa nalaza treba i preporuka hematologa.
Vjerojatno znas da ima tema pa kad ulovis vremena malo pogledaj.

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala curke, eto barem ne moram i to uključiti u financijski plan za novi postupak. 
Fragmin sam kupovala i inače, nisam još radila nikakve testove do sad  :Smile: 
Za Puregon i Orgalutran sam slala upit ljekarni u Mađarsku i u Sloveniju i dobila sam odgovor od obje.
U Sloveniji me isti lijekovi izađu 1200 kuna jeftiniji, tako da ću svakako ići tamo kupiti.

----------


## pak

> S obzirom da sam ispucala sve stimulirane postupke, slijedeći plaćam sve. 
> Zna li netko hoću li morati platiti Utrogestane, Decortin i sve ostalo što popratno uzimam u postupku, a do sad sam dobivala na recept od socijalnog ginekologa?


Nažalost ovi ti ovisi i o dobroj volji soc. gin. Brisevi i markeri također. Ako ti je dr. ok imaš sreće u suprotnom i to plaćaš sama. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Pa i kod hzzo postupaka soc.gin daje utrice,sto ne? Ili to pise mpo gin (ako nije privatnik)?

----------


## pak

> Pa i kod hzzo postupaka soc.gin daje utrice,sto ne? Ili to pise mpo gin (ako nije privatnik)?


Da, daje recepte soc.gin po preporuci mpo dr.
Kako se nalazim u istoj situaciji da sve plaćam sama a moja soc.gin je katastrofa pitala sam u Hzzo-u na šta imam pravo i dobila odgovor da  plaćam sama nakon ispucanih postupaka preko Hzzo-a[emoji53] 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## NinaDrv

Koliko koštaju Utrogestani ako ih kupuješ?

----------


## Tola

> Koliko koštaju Utrogestani ako ih kupuješ?


 oko 56 kn kutija

----------


## NinaDrv

Znaš li možda cijenu za Decortin?

----------


## Vrci

Nina, zašto misliš da ti dr ne bi za to dao uputnicu?

Moja soc.gin ni ne pita je hzzo postupak il ja plaćam, a piše sve kako mpo dr kaže. Pa valjda ne bi bili tako bezobrazni da ne daju? To mi je prvi glas

----------


## NinaDrv

Mislim da mi neće dati ništa.
Ne daje mi niti dosta Utrogestana, dobivala sam po 2 kutije maksimalno a za ostatak sam se snalazila. Nije mi dao putni nalog za Samobor, a druge cure su dobile kod svojih ginekologa.

----------


## Vrci

Pa 2 kutije maksimalno i mogu pisati po jednom receptu. Znači kad si to potrošila i pitala za još nije ti dao? Bezobrazno, ako ti treba za 5 dana i to priznaje, trebao bi onda i nastaviti
Ja sam cijelu prvu trudnoću dok sam koristila utriće dobivala po 2 kutije, kao i kasnije kad je trebalo. Ali samo sam nazvala kad sam bila pri kraju

Ovo za putni nalog mi koma  :Sad:

----------


## Buba38

> Mislim da mi neće dati ništa.
> Ne daje mi niti dosta Utrogestana, dobivala sam po 2 kutije maksimalno a za ostatak sam se snalazila. Nije mi dao putni nalog za Samobor, a druge cure su dobile kod svojih ginekologa.


Mijenjaj ginekologa jel to ti je sve triba dat

----------


## NinaDrv

Ramišljam o tome  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

NinaDrv  moram pogledati sta imam pa ti nesto mogu ja dati

----------


## nina977

NinaDrv,ja sam odavno ispucala postupke preko Hzzo-a i svaki put najnormalnuje imam pravo na svu terapiju na recept (Utrogestan,Estrofem,Decortin itd.).
Nemoj se dati,to je tvoje pravo,zašto bi kupovala.

----------


## nina977

Šta se tiće putnog naloga za Samobor to ovisi gdje stanuješ,ako u tvojoj okolici ima IVF centar bdje bi se mogla liječiti onda nemaš pravo.(npr.ako netko živi u Zg a ide na ivf u Split nema pravo na putni nalog jer lječenje može ostvariti u ZG)

----------


## NinaDrv

Kao što je pak rekla, to ovisi o dobroj volji ginekologa, a moj nije dobre volje, čvrsto se drži propisa, ako u HZZO-u kažu da nemamo pravo, sigurno mi neće dati.

----------


## nina977

Po tome ne bi imale ni pravo na bolovanje a imamo...  ne znam čudno mi je sve to

----------


## Ginger

Isla sam iskljucivo privatno na ivf i svu terapiju vezanu uz (eventualnu) trudnocu sam najnormalnije dobivala od svoje soc.gin
mislim da su to duzni dati
za putni nalog ne znam, nisam trazila, al mislim da to ne daju za privatne poliklinike

----------


## Vrci

> Po tome ne bi imale ni pravo na bolovanje a imamo...  ne znam čudno mi je sve to


Potpis.
Ak ti da bolovanje radi ivf-a, nema ti sto rec da ne mozes dobiti utrice. Koje koristis radi tog istog ivf-a

----------


## NinaDrv

Budem nazvala HZZO i provjerila. Ako mi kažu da nemam pravo na lijekove, onda mi ih sigurno neće dati jer se strogo drži propisa. 
Tako sam nazvala za putni nalog i rekli su mi da imam pravo samo do najbliže bolnice, dakle Zg, a za Samobor koji je dalje 20 km nemam pravo. 
A cura iz istog grada, ali kod drugog doktora je dobila putni za Samobor i HZZO joj je isplatio naknadu.

----------


## pak

> Po tome ne bi imale ni pravo na bolovanje a imamo...  ne znam čudno mi je sve to


Na bolovanje imamo pravo to nitko ne može osporiti. Ovdje se radi o pretragama i lijekovima koji se koriste za postupak nakon ispucanih prava od Hzzo-a. Nalijepiti ću mail u kojem su mi odgovorili samo da se dočekam kompa. 
Moja gin je katastrofa i zato sam i išla pisati u hzzo. Nažalost odgovor je bio negativan.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pak

Poštovana,

*

sukladno članku 10. Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (("Narodne novine", broj 86/12) pravo na medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju na teret Zavoda ima žena u pravilu do navršene 42. godine života. Liječnik koji provodi postupak medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, iz osobito opravdanih zdravstvenih razloga može omogućiti pravo na medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju i ženi nakon navršene 42. godine života. Liječenje neplodnosti postupkom medicinski potpomognute oplodnje na teret Zavoda obuhvaća:

- četiri pokušaja intrauterine inseminacije (IUI)

- šest pokušaja izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF), uz obvezu da dva pokušaja budu u prirodnome ciklusu.

Sukladno članku 34. Zakonu o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju* ("Narodne novine", broj 80/13, 137/13), osiguranim osobama Zavoda u okviru prava na zdravstvenu zaštitu iz obveznoga zdravstvenog osiguranja ne osigurava se plaćanje troškova zdravstvenih usluga za terapijske i dijagnostičke postupke te lijekove koji su provedeni, odnosno primijenjeni na zahtjev osigurane osobe u okolnostima kada ti postupci i lijekovi nisu određeni od strane ugovorne zdravstvene ustanove ili ugovornog zdravstvenog radnika privatne prakse u sklopu korištenja prava iz obveznoga zdravstvenog osiguranja ili po svojoj vrsti i količini nisu pravo iz obveznoga zdravstvenog osiguranja.

Slijedom gore navedenog provođenje dijagnostičko-terapijskih postupaka na osobni zahtjev osigurane osobe, a bez postojanja medicinske indikacije, spada u zdravstvenu zaštitu koju ne osigurava obvezno zdravstveno osiguranje te ne ide na teret sredstava obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja. Slijedom toga ta vrsta zdravstvene zaštite se ne ostvaruje temeljem uputnice izabranog doktora (crvene uputnice). Utvrđivanje postojanja medicinske indikacije je u nadležnosti struke.*

Napominjemo da Zavod osigurava plaćanje zdravstvenih usluga u cijelosti za zdravstvenu zaštitu žena u vezi s praćenjem trudnoće i poroda sukladno Zakonu o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju

*

S poštovanjem,

*

*

Nataša Milanković

Služba za odnose s javnošću

*

Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno*



Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

Ja bih rekla da se to odnosi na lijekove za stimulaciju i sam ivf postupak, a ne na utrogestane i ono sto ti je nuzno za odrzavanje trudnoce

"Napominjemo da Zavod osigurava plaćanje zdravstvenih usluga u cijelosti za zdravstvenu zaštitu žena u vezi s praćenjem trudnoće i poroda sukladno Zakonu o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju"
utrogestani su ti nuzni za odrzavanje trudnoce, to nitko ne moze osporiti

----------


## pak

Da nažalost tu se sada nalazimo u onoj sivoj zoni gdje svatko tumači kako želi.  Nakon potvrđene trudnoće mora ti dati sve šta ti treba.  NinaDrv je pitala za sam postupak. 
Ja sam dobila dan bolovanja za punkciju privatno to mi nije mogla odbiti ali za sve ostalo me otpilila moja gin. 
Nadam se da će druge imati više sreće i da je ovakvih gin. kao moja malo. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## nina977

Ja također mislim da je to vezano uz stimulaciju.
Ja sam promjenila dva ginekologa proteklih par godina zbog promjene mjesta stanovanja i niti jedan mi nikad nije osporio lijekove nakon postupka,a odavno sam izgubila pravo preko HZZO-a,uz to da sam i 6 puta bila u postupcima u inozemstvu.

----------


## pak

Krivo sam se izrazila prije. Nakon obavljenog postupka trebala bi ti dati sve šta ti treba. Kažem trebala jer kad naletis na ovakve dr. sve se svodi na povuci potegni. Zato bolje početi skupljati  ako može prije. 
Višak se uvijek može dalje pokloniti.[emoji6] 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## NinaDrv

Zvala sam besplatni broj HZZO-a i rekli su mi da nemam pravo na lijekove dok se ne potvrdi trudnoća, a poslije toga imam. Tako da i dalje skupljam ako ima tko kakav višak  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ali utrogestan ne spada u mpo lijekove. Meni se čini da tu nastaje problem, jer u hzzo nisu točni s time što i zašto daju. Utriće dobije i regularna trudnica, nisu oni tu zbog mpo-a samo

----------


## NinaDrv

Da, ali po njima mi nismo trudnice odmah nakon postupka nego nakon pozitivne bete.

----------


## Tola

> Znaš li možda cijenu za Decortin?


 ne mogu se sjetiti točno cijene decortina jer sam taj put kupovala još ljekova,ali mislim da ne može bit skuplji od 50-ak kn

----------


## Tola

Meni su u ljekarni rekli da mogu utrogestan dobit na recept,ali se meni ovaj put nije dalo gnjavit s tim;drugi put hoću,pogotovo ako mogu dobiti više kutija

----------


## Konfuzija

Dakle, ovo je baš sramota za HZZO, ali kako oni imaju đon-obraz, ništa me ne čudi. A bogme i diskriminacija. Znači ja njima uplaćivati moram, a oni će meni reći gdje ću se ja za svoje novce ići liječiti. Još kad bi te klinike donekle radile svoj posao, ne bih riječ rekla. I onda si prisiljen ići privatno, pa ti madrfakers ne daju ni jebeni utrogestan! Pa hajdmo onda privatizirati totalno, ko ima nek se liječi, ko nema nek crkne na ulici, i ovako nismo daleko od toga!
AAAAA! Dajte mi neku peticiju da potpišem!

Al, Nina, bez zaje... sada, daj si nađi normalnog ginekologa. Pristojni ljudi daju. Meni moj piše apsolutno sve što može, premda sam i 42. već prešišala.

----------


## Marta80

Postupak kod Dr.Škvorca, prvi postupak, stimulirani, ja ok - 36g, MM jako los spermiogram.
5 folikula, 5 oplodjenih js, ET 2 blastociste 5.dan.
ET 10.12. 
Sad čekam betu  :Smile: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sanjka

> Postupak kod Dr.Škvorca, prvi postupak, stimulirani, ja ok - 36g, MM jako los spermiogram.
> 5 folikula, 5 oplodjenih js, ET 2 blastociste 5.dan.
> ET 10.12. 
> Sad čekam betu 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Marta sretno!!!
Danas si vec 7 dnt. Ne znam kad dr. Š trazi betu al kod blastica cure vec znaju na 10 dnt ici vaditi betu pa eto cisto da znas  :Smile:

----------


## Marta80

Hvala ti Sanjka  :Smile:  Preporučio je da isem 21.12. i ponovim 23.12. 
ET je rađen 17dc, (5.dan od punkcije).
Napraviti ću večeras i sutra ujutro test (Gravignost Mini test )
Nadam se da je to ok.
Još razmišljam da li da u pon vadim betu

----------


## sanjka

> Hvala ti Sanjka  Preporučio je da isem 21.12. i ponovim 23.12. 
> ET je rađen 17dc, (5.dan od punkcije).
> Napraviti ću večeras i sutra ujutro test (Gravignost Mini test )
> Nadam se da je to ok.
> Još razmišljam da li da u pon vadim betu


To ti je odlican test al nemoj veceras. Tek sutra ujutro s prvim jutarnjim  :Wink:

----------


## sanjka

Mozes u pon.betu. Ja ne znam sto oni filozofiraju s tim betama kod blastica da se tek prva oko 14 dnt vadi :/

----------


## Marta80

joj hvala ti  :Smile:  čekam jutro  :Razz:

----------


## Marta80

> Mozes u pon.betu. Ja ne znam sto oni filozofiraju s tim betama kod blastica da se tek prva oko 14 dnt vadi :/


budem, budem ... javim rez

----------


## sanjka

> joj hvala ti  čekam jutro


Saljem puno pozitivnih vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Wink:

----------


## Tinaele

Cure trebam pomoc. Dali je koja bila u poliklinici ivf kod dr. Simunovica mi idemo iduci tjedan pa me zanimaju iskustva? I dok jos nije kasno dali bi mi mogle preporuciti koju pruvatnu kliniku jer ovih preko hzzo mi je vec puna kapa stalno odugovlace pa smo se odlucili na privatne. Unaprijed zahvaljujem i molim za odgovir

----------


## sanjka

> Cure trebam pomoc. Dali je koja bila u poliklinici ivf kod dr. Simunovica mi idemo iduci tjedan pa me zanimaju iskustva? I dok jos nije kasno dali bi mi mogle preporuciti koju pruvatnu kliniku jer ovih preko hzzo mi je vec puna kapa stalno odugovlace pa smo se odlucili na privatne. Unaprijed zahvaljujem i molim za odgovir


Dr. Šimunic, na njega mislis??
Imas jos poliklinika Repromed ( dr. Radončić) i ivf Centar (dr. Lučinger). Da ima jos i dr. Škvorc a on ti radi postupke i preko hzzo-a. 
I jos Betaplus poliklinika.
Sretno  :Smile: 
Na ovoj temi ima o svakoj poliklinici po nesto pa ak ti se da vrati se par stranica unatrag pa ak imas volje i vremena citaj.

----------


## sanjka

> budem, budem ... javim rez


Marta kak si???

----------


## sanjka

*tinaele* kad prodje 10 postova onda ce ti objave biti odmah vidljive a do tad ih osoblje foruma mora odobriti pa zato tek kasnije budu vidljive  :Wink:

----------


## Tinaele

Citam. Vec sam luda od svega toga. Prvo smo krenuli u petrovu ali tamo nikako nismo zadavoljni. Muz mi je doslovno poludio njihovom sporoscu da je odlucio da idemo kod privatnika. U petrovoj kad god smo pitali kad mozemo u postupak doktor je reko da idemo polako a ne znam cemu to polako. Pa oprostite ako sam vam naporna  :Sad:

----------


## sanjka

> Citam. Vec sam luda od svega toga. Prvo smo krenuli u petrovu ali tamo nikako nismo zadavoljni. Muz mi je doslovno poludio njihovom sporoscu da je odlucio da idemo kod privatnika. U petrovoj kad god smo pitali kad mozemo u postupak doktor je reko da idemo polako a ne znam cemu to polako. Pa oprostite ako sam vam naporna


I mi smo skoro iz istih razloga zaobisli drzavne bolnica a i zbog toga sto te svaki put pregleda drugi dr itd.

----------


## Tinaele

Ma katastofa su ja sam kod njih u dva i pol mjeseca vadila vec 9 puta krv. A problem u suprugu. Kod mene sve 5. Jos je doktor reko kao da cemo ici s prirodnim postupkom ali ocito se njemu ne zuri. Ugl nismo iz zagreba i vec smo 70000 kn potrosili na gorivo. Umjesto da smo odmah bili pametni pa platili privtnika znali bi na cemu smo

----------


## sanjka

> Ma katastofa su ja sam kod njih u dva i pol mjeseca vadila vec 9 puta krv. A problem u suprugu. Kod mene sve 5. Jos je doktor reko kao da cemo ici s prirodnim postupkom ali ocito se njemu ne zuri. Ugl nismo iz zagreba i vec smo 70000 kn potrosili na gorivo. Umjesto da smo odmah bili pametni pa platili privtnika znali bi na cemu smo


E draga moja bas mi je zao. 
Al glavu gore i u nove pobjede, sto je tu je sad.
Polako sad, dobro se informiraj pa odlucite di cete ici.
Procitaj malo forum, pitaj sto te zanima jer ima dosta teme i o nalazima i o protokolima. Cure ce ti ovdje puno pomoci.
Ako imas mogucnost otici na dva mjesta na konzultacije pa onda vidite s kim se nalazite najbolje. Morate u odabranog mpo dr imati puno povjerenje i osjecati se ugodno.

----------


## Tinaele

Ma vidjet cemo. Zato sam i tu pitala da mi netko prepurici kod kog je iso. Dok se jos stignemo predomisliti

----------


## rebecca

> Dr. Šimunic, na njega mislis??
> Imas jos poliklinika Repromed ( dr. Radončić) i ivf Centar (dr. Lučinger). Da ima jos i dr. Škvorc a on ti radi postupke i preko hzzo-a. 
> I jos Betaplus poliklinika.
> Sretno 
> Na ovoj temi ima o svakoj poliklinici po nesto pa ak ti se da vrati se par stranica unatrag pa ak imas volje i vremena citaj.


Dodala bih još od privatnih poliklinika i polikliniku Podobnik (dr. Miro Šimun Alebić). Mi smo odmah rekli da ne idemo preko hzzo i odlučili se za pol.Podobnik, premda nam nije bila u užem izboru. U mom potpisu se vide detalji.

----------


## sanjka

Da, njih sam zaboravila  :Smile:  
Hvala rebecca  :Smile:  
Potpis je diiiiivan  :Wink:

----------


## Tinaele

Hvala cure. Nadam se da cemo mi i jednog dana imati jednog malog anđela

----------


## Jolica30

Tinaele evo ja sam nakon dva potpuna promašaja u vinogrradskoj bolnici prešla privatno. Odabrrala sam nakon puno puno rrazmišljanja i ispitivanja terena za polikliniku Repromed i dr.Radončića. Za njega imam samo riječi hvale. Klinika je nova, lijepo uređena, sestra koja radi sa doktorom jako ljubazna i ono zadnje isto jako važno navodno jako jako dobar biolog.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam dogovorila drugi postupak za drugu bebu u Betaplusu  :Smile:  Krećemo za mjesec dana

----------


## Tinaele

Cure od srca Vam hvala sto ste mi pomogle. Mislim da cemo i mi kod radonica jer koliko sam god trazila na forumu nema nista novo od poliklinike ivf

----------


## Tinaele

Cure samo jos pitanje kolik kostaju konzultacije u beti plus i kod dr. Radoncica

----------


## Vrci

Imaš na njihovim stranicama cijeli cjenik
http://betaplus.hr/cijene/mpo-cjenik.html
http://betaplus.hr/cijene/cjenik.html Ako se ne varam, mislim da je u cijenu mpo konzultacija uključena i cijena uzv, tako je barem meni bilo prije par godina

----------


## Tinaele

Hvala

----------


## Jolica30

Tinaele ja sam u poliklinici Repromed platila 600kn, znači konzultacije+uzv.

----------


## Tinaele

Hvala cure

----------


## Marta80

> Marta sretno!!!
> Danas si vec 7 dnt. Ne znam kad dr. Š trazi betu al kod blastica cure vec znaju na 10 dnt ici vaditi betu pa eto cisto da znas


Radila sam betu 19.12. (7,18) i ponovila danas 21.12.(8,77). Prestajem sa utricima, dobila mengu maloprije  :Sad: 
Dr Škvorc mi kaze da sad cekamo 2 ciklusa i u trecem ciklusu (2.2017) idemo ponovo u stimulirani jer je sgram los, samo 20% progresivno pokretnih.
Sad eto, malo odmora pa opet svaki drugi dan 500km. 
Bas sam se nadala jakooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sanjka

> Radila sam betu 19.12. (7,18) i ponovila danas 21.12.(8,77). Prestajem sa utricima, dobila mengu maloprije 
> Dr Škvorc mi kaze da sad cekamo 2 ciklusa i u trecem ciklusu (2.2017) idemo ponovo u stimulirani jer je sgram los, samo 20% progresivno pokretnih.
> Sad eto, malo odmora pa opet svaki drugi dan 500km. 
> Bas sam se nadala jakooo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Biokemijska  :Sad:  
Zao mi je.
Neznam od kud dolazite al 500 km putovati svaki drugi dan je uzasno naporno.
Mozda da za iduci postupak pitas dr. Š da prvi uz napravis kod sebe javis mu pa onda dodjes u Samobor i tu negdje nadjete spavanje pa da ostanes do ET.

----------


## NinaDrv

Dobra ti kaže sanjka, naporno je toliko putovati, probaj dogovoriti nešto s doktorom. 
Mi nismo tako daleko, ali svaki puta putujemo skoro 2 sata u svakom smjeru i prilično je naporno.

----------


## snelly85

Cure,jel znate jel se vec sad moze predbiljezit za stimulirani  za 4.mj/2017 kod Skvorca  preko hzzo s obzirom da mu je ugovor do 31.12?

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da ne zabiljezava za postupke preko hzzo prije nego se potvrdi da ce ih imati. A nekad ih dijele i za po 3mj, postoji sansa da sad dobije samo do 31.3.

----------


## Marta80

> Biokemijska  
> Zao mi je.
> Neznam od kud dolazite al 500 km putovati svaki drugi dan je uzasno naporno.
> Mozda da za iduci postupak pitas dr. Š da prvi uz napravis kod sebe javis mu pa onda dodjes u Samobor i tu negdje nadjete spavanje pa da ostanes do ET.


500km je oba smjera..ali opet naporno jer za 1 postupak je 6 odlazaka..budemo vidjeli


Ja ok, mm OAT
I postupak 12/2016 ICSI/Škvorc, stim., 5js, 5dt 2blastice, 9dte b-7,18, 11dte - 8,77 (biokem.)

----------


## Marta80

> Cure,jel znate jel se vec sad moze predbiljezit za stimulirani  za 4.mj/2017 kod Skvorca  preko hzzo s obzirom da mu je ugovor do 31.12?


Meni je danas rekao da mu se javim krajem prvog mj da dogovorimo termin za 2.2017.


Ja ok, mm OAT
I postupak 12/2016 ICSI/Škvorc, stim., 5js, 5dt 2blastice, 9dte b-7,18, 11dte - 8,77 (biokem.)

----------


## snelly85

Hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:  
Onda cu i ja zvat sutra  :Smile:

----------


## Varnica

> Tinaele evo ja sam nakon dva potpuna promašaja u vinogrradskoj bolnici prešla privatno. Odabrrala sam nakon puno puno rrazmišljanja i ispitivanja terena za polikliniku Repromed i dr.Radončića. Za njega imam samo riječi hvale. Klinika je nova, lijepo uređena, sestra koja radi sa doktorom jako ljubazna i ono zadnje isto jako važno navodno jako jako dobar biolog.


Biolog je Patrik Stanić, jako dobar biolog koji je godinama radio u Petrovoj.

----------


## laura33

> Biolog je Patrik Stanić, jako dobar biolog koji je godinama radio u Petrovoj.


Potpisujem!
U prvom redu dobar i brizan covjek te veliki strucnjak u svome poslu. 
On, dr.Radoncic i sestra Maja su odlican tim.
Zaista se trude.
Mi nazalost nismo uspjeli tamo, mislim zasad jos nismo, ali bezobzira na to imaju moju apsolutnu preporuku.

----------


## Jolica30

Cure kada citam koliko hvalite tim poliklinike Repromed neopisivo mi je drago sto sam se odlucila za njih. Startam u proljece i nadam se najboljem.

----------


## Jolica30

Sve najbolje želim svima u 2017g. Neka nam svima donese više sreće i ono što si najviše želimo. 

Mene zanima cure dali ima koja od vas da je prošla postupak u poliklinici Repromed kod dr.Radončića da bi se htjela javiti u inbox radi nekih pitanja jer idem u 4.mj tamo u postupak.

----------


## a_je_to

Jolice, imaš pp!

----------


## Iva86

Drage moje jučer sam zvala Škvor i Betu+ za postupke preko HZZO pa do podjelim i s Vama informaciju..
Poliklinika Škvor ima ugovor sa HZZO do 31.03.2017 za IVF/ICSI u prirodnom i stimulranom ciklusu blagi protokol i standardni protokol. 
Beta plus ima ugovor sa HZZO do 31.03.2017 za IVF/ICSI u prirodnom i stimulranom ciklusu blagi protokol (polustimulirani), u Beti+ nema pune stimulacije...

----------


## JUHU

Drage cure nova sam na forumu te bih Vas htjela nešto pitati. Ja i mm idemo kod Dr Radončića na icsi, dobila sam uputnice da napravim pretrage hormona štitnjače i briseve gineološke. Do kraja mjeseca ću sve obaviti i imati nalaze,  zanima me dali su neke od Vas već prošle postupak i ako mi možete reći nešto više o tome. Dali se nakon što se dobiju svi nalazi odmah kreće u postupak ili mora proći neko vrijeme? Dali se nakon postupka ide na bolovanje itd.

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## a_je_to

JUHU, ukoliko su svi nalazi ok, mislim da ćeš moći odmah u postupak, bar mi jesmo. A ako nešto ne štima, bolje je to riješiti prije postupka. Za bolovanje ti ne znam, ali imaš pravo na bolovanje i za vrijeme postupka, ja sam znala uzeti slobodan dan za punkciju, bolovanje nisam nikad otvarala. Sa dr. R i njegovom ekipom smo bili jako zadovoljni, mislim da si dobro odabrala. Sretno!

----------


## JUHU

a_je_to puno ti hvala na odgovoru. Nadam se da ćemo nalazi biti ok i da ćemo i mi brzo u postupak. Bolovanje bi najrađe otvorila jer posao koji radim je dosta stresan, naporan i pun putovanja  :Smile:

----------


## JUHU

Drage sve, evo još jedmo pitnjce - Za ginekološke briseve koje moram napraviti, dobila sam uputnicu od svoje dr opće prakse, kad napravim briseve moram ih nositi negdje (nisam sigurna gdje pretpostavljam u Rockfellerovu) dali netko zna točno gdje se brisevi nose???? I dali se mogu ti brisevi napraiti privatno negdje pa da oni to odnesu na analizu, ili mora baš pacijent sam to nositi?
Hvala

----------


## laura33

Brisevi ti se nose na adresu Rockfellerova 12.
Nije nuzno da ti sama nosis.
Ja inace briseve radim uz uputnicu svoje ginekologice u poliklinici Ginekos.
Uglavnom oni naplate 50 kn uzimanje briseva i 50 kn transport na zavod (ako ti to zelis) i takodjer odu po to  i javljaju tebi nalaz i po potrebi odrede terapiju.

----------


## JUHU

Laura33 hvala na odgovoru, tako sam i napravila  :Smile:

----------


## Lenich

Iva i ja sam zvala Skvorc i narucio me za 10.02.na pregled i konzultacije. Nisam pitala doktora da li se placa ili HZZO to pokriva. To mi kaze kad dodem kod njega? Trebam li uzeti uputnicu svoje gin.?

----------


## Lenich

I ja sam nova... Krecemo zajedno!

----------


## Vrci

Koliko znam,prvi pregled i konzultacije se placaju.
Sretno  :Smile: 

Ja sam upravo pikalica za drugu bebu

----------


## Iva86

Lenich kod Škvorca se konzultacije plaćaju 300,00 kn,
Imate nalaze i dijanozu već??


Vrci u betuideš preko HZZO li plaćaš?

----------


## Vrci

Placam. Puna stimulacija,njih koliko s cula nemaju preko hzzo

----------


## Jolica30

Cure koje idu u IVF centar kod dr.L  zanima me obzirom da sam čitala svašta da li on sve radi isključivo na živo ili je moguće dobiti i intravenoznu anesteziju? Obzirom da se plaća bilo bi logično da se može birati ili to nije opcija?

----------


## Mala28

> Iva i ja sam zvala Skvorc i narucio me za 10.02.na pregled i konzultacije. Nisam pitala doktora da li se placa ili HZZO to pokriva. To mi kaze kad dodem kod njega? Trebam li uzeti uputnicu svoje gin.?


konzultacije su 300,uzv 250 kn
placa se dok se ne krene u sam postupak.

----------


## Lenich

Imamo dijagnozu. Sa muzem je sve u redu, meni je prije 10god.odstranjen desni jajovod, a lijevi je zacepljen i nije prohodan. Probali su ga propuhati, ali nista. Jos k tome mi je jedan jajnik policistican pa ni menge nisu redovite. Reko mi je dr.Š. da nemam kaj cekati i da prirodno necu nikad moci. Isto tako niti inseminacija ne moze kod mene. Sad se samo nadam da ce hormoni biti ok i da cu dobiti mengu ovaj mjesec. Inace je sve drugo ok.

----------


## Lenich

Hvala. Samo da krenem sto prije...

----------


## Lenich

Imamo dijagnozu, prije 10g.izvaden mi je desni jajovod, drugi je zacepljen. Pokusali su ga propuhati medutim nista od toga. K tome mi je jos i jedan jajnik policistican. Inace sa mm je sve u redu. Dr. Š. mi je rekao da nemamo kaj cekati i ne mogu niti na inseminaciju. Sad cekam da dode m.da izvadim hormone(kako nisu bas redovite) Nadam se da ce barem to biti ok. Dr. Je sumpatican i pristupacan. Reko mi je ak budu nalazi ok da u 3mj.idemo u postupak. Jedva cekam. Prvi mi je put i nemam pojma kaj me ceka, ali ja sam spremna.

----------


## Iva86

Lenchi ja sam prošle godine bila kod Škvorca  postupku i bila sam zadovoljna, nažalost nije uspjelo, sada se spremam u 2 mjesecu ponovno.. 
Pa ako te što zanima slobodno pitaj.. Idem 25.01. na ultrazvuk prije postupka i ako je sve ok odmah ću dobit ljekove za stimulaciju.., uglavnom ako imaš sve nalaze uredne nema čekanja kad dođe menga odmah se kreće...

----------


## Lenich

Super, meni je reko da bi krenuli u 3 mj.

----------


## Lenich

Iva, javi kak je proslo danas na pregledu. Drzim fige!!!

----------


## JUHU

Bok Cure, evo javljam da mi krećemo u postupak kod dr Radoncica u 3 mjesecu,  :Smile:  sad po Mpo zakonu još moram napraviti nalaze na RH faktor, HEP a, b i c HIV pa me zanima dali neka od vas zna gdje se to radi i koliko se čekaju nalazi? 
Hvala

----------


## MonaLi

U Petrovoj 3, uzmi uputnicu i samo dođeš ujutro mislim oko 7:30,ne trebas se ni naručivati.  Pretpostavljam da i muž mora HEP i HIV?
Nalazi se čekaju oko tjedan dana cca


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lenich

Sa uputnicom dodes u Petrovu 3. Od 7:30-11:00 se uzima krv. Nalazi su gotovi za tocno tjedan dana. Mi smo bili u pon i podizemo nalaze ovaj pon. Uputnicu za tebe ti daje tvoj gin., a za supruga njegova doktorica opce prakse.

----------


## JUHU

Hvala cure, budem otišla po uputnicu pa u Petrovu. A dali možda imate dobrog soc ginekologa za preporučiti, nisam iz Hr zato trenutno nemam socijalnog a neznam uopće gdje početi tražiti nekoga i kako znati kakav je?

----------


## Inesz

JUHU jesi li hrvatska državljanka i osiguranica HZZO-a?

----------


## JUHU

Inesz: jesam

----------


## Inesz

JUHU, prijavi se kod primarnog ginekologa prema mjestu boravišta/prebivališta u Hrvatskoj. Ako trebaš pretrage koje prethode IVF-u, nema razloga da ti odabrani ginekolog za te pretrage ne izda uputnice.

----------


## JUHU

Inesz, hvala ti na info, Tako cu napraviti. Inače dr opće prakse mi je do sada davala sve uputnice za mpo postupke ali moram naći i soc gonica samo to nekako uvijek danas cu sutra cu pa nikako hahaha.

----------


## JUHU

Curke dali je neka od Vas liječila ureaplasmu? Koliko dugo vam je trebalo da je se riješite? Dr mi je prepisao Antibiotike Flexid 500mg i rekao da pijem samo 7 dana i da će to izlječiti beštiju. Naravno nakaon zavrsetka moram ponoviti bris. Ove koje su mi oni preko hhzo-a prepisali je rekao da ne pijem jer bi to moglo potrajati.Nadam se da cu je se riješiti brzo jer u 3 mjesecu bi trebali u postupak  :Smile:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jolica30

Ja sam se riješila nakon jedne ture antibiotika ali pio je i moj muž u isto vrijeme. Obično kod tih bakterija terapiju bi trebali trošiti i muž i žena.

----------


## JUHU

Hej Jolica30, da terapiju uzimamo oboje. Nadam se da će i meni otići s jednom turom antibiotika. Predpostavljam da si ponavljala bris ali dali se sjećaš koliko dugo si morala čekati nakon prestanka uzimanja antibiotika kako bi ponovila bris?

----------


## MonaLi

Ja sam ju isto riješila odmah, ali mislim da sam antibiotike uzimala 2 - 3 tjedna... i onda nakon jos 3 tjedna ponovno bris, tako da su mi 2 ciklusa prosla nažalost. I za svo ti vrijeme nema odnosa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JUHU

Meni je rekao da ponovim bris 10 dana nakon prestanka antibiotika pa se nadam da ce sve biti ok. Vjerojatno sve ovisi o kakvim se antibioticima radi! Nadamo se I planiramo postupak u 3 mjesecu.

----------


## Vrci

Meni je ginekologica rekla da je sve ispod 14 dana od zadnjeg antibiotika premalo.

----------


## Jolica30

Ja sam išla nakon 3 tjedna od prestanka antibiotika ponoviti bris jer je sve prije 15 dana prerano i može pokazati pozitivno. I kao što kažu cure odnosi u to vrijeme nisu preporučeni da se nebi vrtili u krug sa bakterijom.

----------


## Vrci

Nalaz brisa prerano nakon terapije pokazati negativno, da nema bakterija. Zato što još uvijek traje utjecaj antibiotika

----------


## sanjka

> Cure koje idu u IVF centar kod dr.L  zanima me obzirom da sam čitala svašta da li on sve radi isključivo na živo ili je moguće dobiti i intravenoznu anesteziju? Obzirom da se plaća bilo bi logično da se može birati ili to nije opcija?


Kod dr. L nema mogucnosti anestezije jer nema anesteziologa.
Ima opcija da ti daju nesto i.m. ili sad sto su uveli lokalnu 
anesteziju al to je sve povrsinski.

----------


## Vrci

Da li se u Betaplusu jos sto javlja naknadno nakon onog prvog e-maila u kojem se dobiju podaci o oplodnji i transferu?
Mi idemo na blastice, znaci do 5.dana nemam vise novih informacija?
Ne znam nikog tko je imao blastice.

----------


## Lutza

Krenuli smo u postupak u Beti. Samo nam treba malo vise srece nego na VV. kakva su vam iskustva sa Betom zadnje vrijeme?

----------


## JUHU

Curke, vi koje ste vec bile u postupku kakva su vasa iskustva sto se anestezije tice, Dali je potrebna generalna, lokalna ili se moze i bez  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

bez anestezije ni u ludilu ne bih vise isla
bila sam jednom, 13 folikula, dobila onaj intravenozni "koktel"
horor, nehumano  :Sad:  nikad vise
poslije sa opcom, ma milina!
trebala sam imati i punkciju 3 folikula s opcom, al tu smo odustali od postupka
i upoce me nije bilo sram traziti za tako malo folikula  :Grin: 
zadnja punkcija je bila u prirodnjaku i tu sam imala pravu lokalnu - injekcija u vaginalni zid
za prirodnjak mi je bilo ok
ali za stimulirani - ja bih samo i iskljucivo opcu

----------


## Vrci

> Krenuli smo u postupak u Beti. Samo nam treba malo vise srece nego na VV. kakva su vam iskustva sa Betom zadnje vrijeme?


Ja sam upravo u postupku, sutra imam transfer.
Imam samo dobra iskustva i sa doktorima i sa sestrama.


Punkcij bez opce ne radim vise nikad. I prosli put sam za 4 folikula uzela opcu.
Ok 1 folikul je bio super uz koktel

Imala sam 9js i 5js bez icega i meni je to bilo najgore ikad... 
A opet,nekim zenama ne bude problem

----------


## JUHU

Hvala cure, Ja cu sljedeci mjesec u Repromed na postupak pa zato pitam. Vrci: Sretno sutra  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

> Curke, vi koje ste vec bile u postupku kakva su vasa iskustva sto se anestezije tice, Dali je potrebna generalna, lokalna ili se moze i bez


Ja probala sve....
Vjeruj mi opca je moja topla preporuka.
Ja sam u Repromedu oba postupka odradila sa opcom, prije budjenja jos daju Ketonal u infuziji i nisam ni osjetila da sam prosla punkciju. A svaki put imam po 15 -tak stanica....

----------


## JUHU

Laura33 Kako to je bilo nakon punkcije, dali si uzimala bolovanje Ili ne. Ja planiram uzeti jer mi je na poslu dosta stresno I brdo putovanja imam pa mislim da je pametnije ostat Doma Tako mi je I dr savjetovao.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam do sad uvijek bila na bolovanju od punkcije do bete. Jednostavno mi se ne da u posao, stres, pa tri puta dnevno utrići vaginalno... 
Ovaj puta sam otišla na bolovanje 2 dana prije punkcije jer sam imala preko 15 folikula i svaki dan sam bila ili na uzv ili vađenju krvi, a to nije išlo s poslom

----------


## laura33

> Laura33 Kako to je bilo nakon punkcije, dali si uzimala bolovanje Ili ne. Ja planiram uzeti jer mi je na poslu dosta stresno I brdo putovanja imam pa mislim da je pametnije ostat Doma Tako mi je I dr savjetovao.


Onda ti je svakako najbolje ostati doma. 
Slusaj doktora. 
A ja sam ti uvijek na bolovanju jer burno izreagiram na svaku stimulaciju. Ja nebi mogla na posao ni da hoću.

----------


## JUHU

Bila Sam na Vadjenju krvi u petrovoj I nalazi ce biti gotovi u petak, mogu doci po njih samo od 14h-15h (u sred radnog vremena) Dali netko of Vas zna Dali Oni mogu poslati nalazi mailom?  :Smile:  I Jos Jedna informacija ako nekoda zanima u poliklinici Harni mogu se napraviti brisevi na mycroplasmu i ureaplsmu cijena je 250kn nalazi gotovi za dan/dva  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Koliko znam, nema mailom. Baš se mora doći tamo. Osim ako se nije promijenilo nešto.

----------


## JUHU

Hej curke, kak ste, nitko se nejavlja već nekoliko dana, jel iko bio na transferu, punkciji,  :Smile:  Ja bi trebala sljedeci mjesec

----------


## JUHU

Eto nalazi iz Petrove uredni, Juce Sam ponovil bris na ureaplasmu Jos samo da to bude ok i krecemo, bas se veselim a s druge strane 100 pitanja jer nam je ovo prvi put. Sto se lijekova tice za Vas koje ste isle Privatno Dali je lako nabaviti lijekove u hr ili ste isle van hr?

----------


## laura33

Pa ja sam sad isla po Puregon u Sloveniju  zato sto mi je dosao jeftiniji skoro 1000 kn po penu od 900 ui.
A trebala su mi 2.
Sto je velika razlika u cijeni.
A Decapeptyl sam kupovala tu, jer je cijena toga i stoperica gotovo ista.
Uglavnom super za nalaze i sretno u postupku!  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam isto Puregon za pen kupila u Sloveniji, kao i Cetrotide.

Već 2.postupak za drugo dijete neuspješan (iako je sve izgledalo savršeno), idem sad u FET. I dalje u Beti...

----------


## Lutza

Vrci, punkcija prosla super-uz opcu anesteziju, usla sam u hiper pa ce transfer biti iduci ciklus tek. Od 15 jajnih stanica koje su aspirirane oplodilo se 9. od toga su zamrznute 6 koje su se pretvorile u blastociste.
na Vuku nije doslo niti do oplodnje stanica tako da je ovo za nas veliki uspjeh sto se dogodilo u Beti.
Drzim ti fige Vrci za drugi fet.

----------


## JUHU

Lutza:pa to zvuci super, Dali mi mozes reci sto znaci taj hiper, nova sam tu pa se Jos nesnalazim s terminologijom najbolje. Ja sljedeci mjesec idem u postupak pa me sve zivo zanima, Jos razmisljam Dali da uzmem opcu anasteziji ili ne? 
Vrci: Sretno drzim ti fige da uspije  :Smile:

----------


## Lenich

Evo curke da se i ja javim. Mi smo prosli kontultacije i prvi pregled, sljedeci mjesec krecemo u postupak. 
Hiper ti znaci kada zbog stimulacije koju dobijes proizvedes puno jajnih stanica, ak sam ja dobro skuzila dr.
Ne znam kako vi ali ja ne mogu docekati da krenemo.

----------


## Vrci

Lutza, super rezultat. Ja sam od 13js imala 9 oplođenih i 3 blastice

Miruj sad dok ti hiper prođe. Ja sam imala odmah transfer jer mi jajnici nisu bili veliki i sve je bilo ok, ali eto ipak nije uspjelo

----------


## JUHU

Lenich, ni mi nemozemo docekati da krenemo, a gdje vi idete, u koju kliniku?  :Smile:

----------


## Lenich

U Samobor kod dr.Skvorca.

----------


## Lenich

Dao nam je veliku nadu i imam samo rijeci pohvale za njega.

----------


## JUHU

Super, bas mi je drago, nadam se da ce biti sve ok, držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## Lenich

Hvala i ja tebi! Di ti ides, kad kreces u postupak?

----------


## Lutza

2Juhu: ja sam u tzv. blagoj hiperstimulaciji. Trbuh mi je napuhnut i tvrd na dodir, otprilike što god pojedem ko da jedem kamen, ali već nakon pet dana simptomi su se dosta smirili. Poanta je mirovati ( ne naravno da si prikovan uz krevet nego ne naprezati se i piti puno tekućine u mome slučaju). Nažalost još koristim i utrogestan 3x2 svaki dan i od njega su mi sise ko baloni (ok uvijek sam htijela velike grudi ali dođe mi sada da ih odrežem jer su mi užasno osvjetljive a i naravno mom mužeku su jako privlačne pa me maltretira ali svaki put dobi pi prstima čim ih takne jer u ovome trenutku sex mi je zadnji na pameti. Tako da curke po prvi put u životu se
veselim mengi da konačno sve splasne i sjedne na svoje.

----------


## Lutza

2Juhu: što se anestezije za punkciju tiče, ja viš nikada u životu to ne bi radila bez anestezije, prošla sam je na Vuku na živo. Za sebe sam mislila uvijek da umam visoki prag tolerancije prema boli ali ne. Bol koju nemogu opisati riječima imala sam 13 folikula ali sam odustala na 9 jer je bol bila prevelika, počela sam se tresti i suze su mi tekle a ne smiješ se pomaknuti. Nakon što su završili stavili su me na krevet gdje sam samo molila da se ne onesvjestim i ne povracam.
Kada sam izašla rekla sam mm da se nadam da ovo nikad više neću morat ponovit ali eto nije se ni jedna stanica oplodila što je uz anesteziju bio i još jedan razlog da odemo u B+. Moram priznati dobro uloženih tisuću kuna i nikad više bez anestezije.

----------


## Jolica30

Lenich mi se družimo idući mjesec onda kod dr.Škvorca  :Smile:

----------


## JUHU

Mi smo Kod dr Radoncica. Trebamo sredinom treceg mjeseca u postupak  :Smile:  sad ovaj ciklus nismo stigli ali kako se kaže, ko čeka taj i dočeka  :Smile:

----------


## Lenich

O super, kad si narucena? Ja 6.3.

----------


## Jolica30

1.3 jos uzv i cekamo vjesticu 7.3 da krenemo.

----------


## JUHU

Cure SRETNO nam svima  :Smile:  
2lutza: hvala na objasnjenju I savjetu mislim da cu definitivno traziti opcu anasteziju!

----------


## Lenich

Mislim da cu i ja, reko mi je dr.da je to bol koju ne zelim pamtiti, ali sve je na meni. 
JUHU, kaj je tebi reko, kakve su vam sanse, na kaj cete ici? Mi idemo na IVF, muzev spermiogram je dobar.

----------


## JUHU

Hej Lenich: mi idemo na ICSI, Imala sam ureaplasmu koje sam se uspjesno rijesila s jednom kutijom antibiotika, sljedeci tjedan idemo na dogovor pa u 3 mjesecu krecemo u nas prvi postupak. Kod mene je malo nizi AMH a u muza spermi spori tako da su nam preporucili icsi. Nadamo se naravno najboljem ishodu!  :Smile:  kakva je dijagnoza kod vas?

----------


## Jolica30

Cure mene zanima ako ima koja da putuje iz daljeg mjesta a da ide privatno u postupak ali preko hzzo dali imate pravo na putni nalog?

----------


## Lenich

Juhu: Meni je prije 10 god.odstranjen jajovod, a drugi je zacepljen. Inace su nam svi nalazi uredni. T4 mi je bio 2,24 i prepisao mi je tablete da ga snizimo ispod 2, to je idealno. Nama je ovo isti prvi puta i naravno nadamo se najboljem. Pitao nas je dr.kak to da smo tako dugo cekali s obzirom na moju dijagnozu( meni je 28,mm 33).Koliko vi imate god.?

----------


## Lenich

Isto mj je rekao da mora pripaziti jel bi kod mene mogla biti hiper stimulacija, pa me bas zanima kakvu ce mi terapiju prepisati. Krecemo 6.3.
Ne brini na konzultacijama ce ti sve objasniti, cak i nacrtati. Super je doktor.

----------


## JUHU

Lenich: ja isto nemogu dočekati, mene isto zanima kakvu cu terapiju dobiti, meni je 35 a mm ima 43.

----------


## Lenich

JUHU: mozda se i sretnemo. Lijepo je razgovarati o tome s nekim tko slicno prilazi. Jesi li prikupila sve nalaze? Ja jos moram krvnu sliku i urinokulturu to mi je rekao kad smo bili na konzultacijama.

----------


## JUHU

Lenich: nikad se nezna, mozda se sretnemo

----------


## JUHU

Lenich: nikad se nezna, mozda se sretnemo. Jeste vi iz Zg? Super je sto Ima ovaj forum I sto mozes Snekim podjeliti sve sto te zanima.  :Smile:  Ja Sam izvaila sve nalaze, morala Sam vaditi za hormone stitnjace, jajnika, briseve, hepatitis i rh factor i evo sve je u redu, mm Jos mora izvaditi za hep jer je bio na putu pa nije stigao ranije I ovaj tjedan kad to dobijemo idemo Kod dr Radoncica na dogovor oko postupak koji bi trebao biti stedinom trebeg mjeseca. Dali Si ti zaposlena i Dali ti planiras uzeti bolovanje kad budes u postupku? Ja cu definitivno uzeti.

----------


## Lenich

Mi smo iz Velike Gorice. Zaposlena sam i bas sam za bolovanje pitala dr.
Rekao mi je da od transfera do bete sam obavezno na bolovanju 2 tjedna. Do punkcije nema potrebe za bolovanjem, jedino ak se necu dobro osjecati. 
Ti bi uzela bolovanje cim krenes u postupak?

----------


## JUHU

Da Ja sam isto planirala biti of transfera do bete Ali Neznam koliko cesto cu ici na kontrole prije transfera jer zivim na jednom djelu zagreba, doctor je na dragom a Radim na trecem, i Neznam Dali ce mi dati mozda injekcije pa nisam sigurna ako cu morati ici na injekcije svaki dan.

----------


## Lenich

Da, biti ce to malo tesko. Mislim da cu ja od punkcije biti doma, zavisi koliko cu imati jajnih stanica za punkciju. Rekao je ak ce ih biti vise da bi se mogla napuhnuti i da ce malo boljeti. Koliko se sjecam, teta moja je to sve nedavno prolazila pa sam upucena, mislim da je ultrazvuk svaka 2 dana do punkcije.

----------


## JUHU

Na samo da nam sve bude ok prezivjet cemo sve  :Smile:  ti javi Kako ce tebi biti ti ces prije mene, I Ja cu javljati svoje iskustvo

----------


## Lenich

Naravno, mene nicega nije strah. Samo da krenemo!!! Sve se to isplati kad znas koji prekrasan dar mozes dobiti....

----------


## JUHU

Upravo tako,  :Smile:

----------


## Lenich

Javim se kad vise saznam. Idemo 6.3.na zadnji ultrazvuk prije nego krenemo. U slucaju da dobijem prije mengu moram isti dan biti kod dr.
Obavjestim te o svemu.  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Lenich mi se družimo idući mjesec onda kod dr.Škvorca


Jolica ipak ne ides kod dr.R.??

----------


## JUHU

Sanjka: Jesi to kod dr R? Kakvo ti je iskustvo kod njega?

----------


## Jolica30

Sanjka za sad sam to stavila na stranu. Odlucila sam ovako a dali je odluka pametna ne znam. Bila sam na kontroli kod svoje endokrinologice pa me malo ponukala u razmisljanjima o dr.R i tako da sam odlucila probati jos ovdje preko hzzo pa cu vidjeti. Nazalost u ovim vodama nisi nikad siguran dali donosis dobru odluku.

----------


## sanjka

> Sanjka: Jesi to kod dr R? Kakvo ti je iskustvo kod njega?


Bila sam kod njega i sve je pet odradjeno, maksimalno se posveti pacijentu, ima dobrog biologa tako da su moja iskustva vrlo pozitivna.
Sad radimo malo pauzu pa cemo vidjeti dal cemo uopce sljedeci postupak odraditi u hr.

Sretno cure  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Sanjka za sad sam to stavila na stranu. Odlucila sam ovako a dali je odluka pametna ne znam. Bila sam na kontroli kod svoje endokrinologice pa me malo ponukala u razmisljanjima o dr.R i tako da sam odlucila probati jos ovdje preko hzzo pa cu vidjeti. Nazalost u ovim vodama nisi nikad siguran dali donosis dobru odluku.


Da slazem se. Moram napisati da nema savrsenog i idealnog dr i svi imaju nekakve propuste.
Da je malo Lucingera pa nesto od Radoncica i nesto od Simunica pa stavit u jednog al toga na zalost nema.

----------


## JUHU

> Javim se kad vise saznam. Idemo 6.3.na zadnji ultrazvuk prije nego krenemo. U slucaju da dobijem prije mengu moram isti dan biti kod dr.
> Obavjestim te o svemu.


Lenich: Dali mozda znas koliko dugo se uzimaju ljekove/injekcije prije punkcije? I Nakon koliko se rade punkcije ili to sve ovisi od osobe do osobe. Bas sam nestrpljivko  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Juhu evo odgovorit ću ti ja. Sve ovisi od osobe do osobe. U prvom postupku sam lijekove uzimala 12 dana i onda štoperica pa 14-ti dan punkcija, u drugom  postupku sam lijekove uzimala 15 dana i 17-ti dan punkcija. Ovdje je punkcija bila kasnije jer nisam baš reagirala na lijekove i folikuli su sporo rasli. Sve ovisi o tebi i kako ćeš reagirati na propisanu terapiju.

----------


## Jolica30

> Da slazem se. Moram napisati da nema savrsenog i idealnog dr i svi imaju nekakve propuste.
> Da je malo Lucingera pa nesto od Radoncica i nesto od Simunica pa stavit u jednog al toga na zalost nema.



Eh da sanjka kad bi barem mogli uzeti od svakog doktora barem djelić onog najboljeg bilo bi idealno. U biti moja endokrinologica me upućuje na dr.L ali još davno sam njega isključila kao opciju zbog svih priča koje kruže i zbog toga što nema anesteziju. Odlučila sam iskoristiti još ta dva puta preko hzzo pa ću onda vidjeti kud i šta dalje.

----------


## MonaLi

Bok cure, da li koja zna koja je cijena AIH-a kod Škvorca, ako mi npr da blagu stimulaciju? Znam da pise na stranici 1900kn ali ne znam sto to točno pokriva? Lijekove i FM ili samo postupak?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jolica30

MonaLi mislim da ako ne ideš preko hzzo da ti to pokriva samo postupak. Lijekove plačaš još dodatno.

----------


## MonaLi

Da? Onda to ispadne puno vise? Ne znam ni okvirno koliko bi to koštalo? Rekao je gonal i puregon u kao malim količinama , mislim da je rekao ta dva


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Jedna injekcija je oko 200kn, malo vise. Ovisno koliko ih dobijes.
Ja sam svaku stimulaciju imala preko 15injekcija.

A kad sam isla na femaru, onda 10.

Ne znam kako to on misli aih s injekcijama,a da ne dobije previse folikula,al on valjda zna

----------


## MonaLi

Mozda samo par injekcija? Ne kužim ni ja, opce ne znam koliko ce me to koštati i da li da idem na takav aih kod njega ili ostanem u Petrovoj gdje vec 2 mjeseca nemam ni folikul.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

A valjda zato planira injekcije... 
Trebas ga unaprijed pitati za plan, pa da budes spremna

----------


## MonaLi

Ma nisam se opce sjetila to danas pitati kad mi je rekao, nije mi palo na pamet da cu to jos masno platiti ako pristanem. Ah... ne znam kaj cu :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Ak ides na lijekove, onda radije plati vise i napravi ivf. 
Ne bih isla na injekcije samo radi aih. Al opet,to je samo moje misljenje. 
Ipak je uspjesnost aih-a ispod 15% mislim...

----------


## Vrci

E ili idi na ivf preko hzzo-a kod njega

----------


## MonaLi

Da, ajde da mi u Petrovoj daju aih s lijekovima ali ovak... ne znam. Vidit cu, mozda netko zna koliko se lijekova daje u aih-u?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sanjka

Mona ja ne znam kak on to misli izvesti al dobro, sto vrci kaze valjda zna sto radi.
Samo imaj na umu ako dobijes 4 folikula da vrlo vjerojatno ce automatski ici na ivf pa da ne bi platila ivf postupak umjesto inseminacije jer neces imati uputnicu...osim ako ju mozes odmah dobiti od svoje dr pa da mu prilozis ako tako bude.

----------


## sanjka

> Da, ajde da mi u Petrovoj daju aih s lijekovima ali ovak... ne znam. Vidit cu, mozda netko zna koliko se lijekova daje u aih-u?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Zbilja ne znam nikoga da je tako isao na aih a puregonom osim samo s klomifenima. 
Pa ti zbog pcos neces smijeti uzimati vise od 50, 75 iu puregona dnevno.

----------


## sanjka

Ako i toliko...mozda sam i previse rekla :/

----------


## sanjka

Mozda je Luci svojim pac.u kombinaciji klomifen i menopur....sad se sjeti.
Al nisam bas ziher sto posto....

----------


## Vrci

Da, tu je zeznuto što se može dogoditi da dobiješ previše folikula i moraš na punkciju. Odjednom aih postane ivf.
Ja isto znam samo za aih s klomifenima, koliko se sjećam

----------


## MonaLi

Da on je rekao da se to može dogoditi, da bude više folikula i da se onda ide na IVF, sumnjam da bi mi naplatio, vjerojatno bi mi rekao da svakako imam uputnicu, pretpostavljam? Mene sad jedino muči da li da plaćam te lijekove za AIH, ne želim da me na kraju AIH ispadne previše, jer to je i dalje "samo" inseminacija.

----------


## Inesz

*MonaLi*,
pitaj kod Škvorca da li ima ugovor sa HZZO-om za IUI u stimuliranom ciklusu. 

Postoji i na netu odluka Upravnog vijeća HZZO-a kojom se privatnim klinikama dodjeljuju mpo postupci. Tamo se može naći koje postupke i koliko njih su privatne klinike ugovorile. Dostupne su te informacije, samo ih sada nemam vremena tražiti. Zato najbolje pitaj direktno u privatnoj klinici koja radi postupke na teret HZZO-a.
Ako imaju ugovor za stimulirani IUI, onda ne trebaš plaćati nikakve lijekove.

Inače, HZZO privatnicima postupke plaća puno manje os onog što za mpo postupke privatne klinike naplaćuju direktno od pacijenata u privatnim postupcima.

S HZZO-om govoreni standardni stimulirani IVF HZZO privatnim klinikama plaća kao i bolnicama, tj. *10 046 kn*, a ta cijena uključuje sve postupke u labosu, folikulometrije i lijekove.

Za IUI u stimuliranom ciklusu HZZO plaća *2592 kn* i u tu cijenu su uračunati svi dijagnostičko-terapijski postupci i lijekovi.

----------


## MonaLi

*Inesz* - ja sam jučer njega pitala jel mogu kod njega raditi AIH on je rekao "naravno, ali to nažalost ne možemo preko HZZO" ja sam to shvatila da ne postoji uopće mogućnost, mislim to sam znala i prije, ali sad vidim u tvom postu da očito HZZO i tu nešto njima može platiti? Pa mi nije ništa sad jasno :/ Imaš li možda link gdje bi mogla naći što je dogovoreno s njim? Ili možda u nekoj drugoj klinici?
I mogu li ja u Petrovoj tražiti stimulirani AIH (ali sa jačim lijekovima)? Ukoliko mi sami to ne predlože...

Hvala ti na postu  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Ako Škvorc nije ugovorio stimulirani IUI sa HZZO-om, onda ne može niti odrađivati to na njihov račun.  :Sad: 

Ti si već odradila koji IUI?

----------


## Vrci

Ja uopće ne znam jel se aih radi stimuliran po bolnicama. Samo klomifen čini mi se...ne znam dal bi im hzzo platio lijekove za aih, kad škrtare i za ivf.
Za Škvorc vidim na fejsu zadnju informaciju od ljeta, da su preko hzzo dobivali ivf/icsi u prirodnom, blagostimuliranom i stimuliranom ciklusu, bez aih-a
I Betaplus je imala preko hzzo ivf/icsi, samo blage stimulacije i prirodne cikluse. Znači bez aih

----------


## MonaLi

*Inesz* -da odradila sam jedan AIH u Petrovoj, od jednog se odustalo jer nije bilo folikula na Klomifenu i sad ovaj ću vidjeti ali opet na UZV nije bilo vodećeg folikula u ponedjeljak, mislim da će se i od ovog odustati, tako da ja već 4mj idem na IUI a zapravo sam jedan odradila.

*Vrci* - da i ja sumnjam da će mi dati nešto konkretnije, a na ništa drugo ne reagiram? :/

----------


## Vrci

Pa za prvo ak ne reagiraš na klomifen možda budeš na femaru. ja sam pcos i na klomiće nemam reakcije. Femara mi je bila uspješna. 
Ako ne reagiraš, ja ne bih više na inseminacije, nego kod škvorca onda na ivf/icsi i onda barem nešto konkretno radiš

----------


## MonaLi

Znam, i mislim si možda mi da Femaru ali opet riskiram da ne bude ovulacije... Vidjet ću, u svakom slučaju hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Ja uopće ne znam jel se aih radi stimuliran po bolnicama. Samo klomifen čini mi se...ne znam dal bi im hzzo platio lijekove za aih, kad škrtare i za ivf.
> Za Škvorc vidim na fejsu zadnju informaciju od ljeta, da su preko hzzo dobivali ivf/icsi u prirodnom, blagostimuliranom i stimuliranom ciklusu, bez aih-a
> I Betaplus je imala preko hzzo ivf/icsi, samo blage stimulacije i prirodne cikluse. Znači bez aih


HZZO je privatnicima u dva navrata produljivao ugovore prema ovoj odluci iz 29. lipnja 2016.
http://www.hzzo.hr/wp-content/upload....g..pdf?6d8ad4 
(na stranici 31 je odluka) 
iz ove odluke HZZO-a se vidi da inseminacije nisu ugovarane s privatnim klinikama. Jedanko tako može se i vidjeti da *su obje privatne klinike* ugovorile (i kasnije dobile produljenje tih ugovora) za standardne stimulirane postupke IVF-a, postupke uz blagi protokol i postupke u prirodnom ciklusu. 

Bolnicama HZZO plaća stimulirani IUI jer postoji šifra i cijena DTP-a (dijagnostičko-terapijskog postupka) u seknundarnoj zdravstvenoj zaštiti. 
Za stimulirani IUI HZZO bolnicama plaća *2592 kn* i u tu cijenu su uračunati svi dijagnostičko-terapijski postupci i lijekovi.
Za IUI bez stimulacije HZZO bolnicama plaća *1037* kn.
Razlika između nestimuliranog i stimuliranog IUI je oko 1500 kn i sigurno je da za te novce bolnice mogu pacijenticama za stimulirani IUI dati više od običnog klomifena.

*MonaL*i, ja ne bih plaćala inseminacije u privatnim klinikama. Imaš pravo na stimulirani IUI u bolnicama. Najbolje razgovaraj sa svojoim liječnikom/liječnicom o promjeni terapije za IUI ili o prelasku na IVF.
Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanjka

> Ja uopće ne znam jel se aih radi stimuliran po bolnicama. Samo klomifen čini mi se...ne znam dal bi im hzzo platio lijekove za aih, kad škrtare i za ivf.
> Za Škvorc vidim na fejsu zadnju informaciju od ljeta, da su preko hzzo dobivali ivf/icsi u prirodnom, blagostimuliranom i stimuliranom ciklusu, bez aih-a
> I Betaplus je imala preko hzzo ivf/icsi, samo blage stimulacije i prirodne cikluse. Znači bez aih


Bas sam ovo htjela napisati.
Svaki put kad su objavili postupke i jedna i druga klinika nisu pisali da imaju uopce aih preko hzzo-a.

----------


## Jolica30

MonaLi mislim da bi ti bilo ok nazvati doktora Skvorca i reci mu sto te muci. Cisto da se ne dogodi da moras placati inseminaciju jer onda ti je bolje ici na uputnicu kod njega na ivf. Objasni sesrti na telefon i doktor ce te kontaktirati. Ja sam isto zvala jer nam nalazi nisu bili ok i kroz sat vremena me dr nazvao i sve smo razjasnili. Moje misljenje je da ti je to najpametnije, cisto da znas na cemu si i da lakse odlucis sta i kako dalje.

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala cure, da predložiti cu u Petrovoj jaču stimulaciju ili IVF, jer ovo sve mi nista ne odg jer nema reakcije. A nije Škvorc govorio da ja idem kod njega na IUI nego sam ga ja pitala tako da moram prvo vidjeti sto ce u Petrovoj odlučiti. Jos sutra idem na UZV pa ćemo vidjeti jel se pojavio kakav folikul ili ne. Ali svakako je u planu IVF kod Škvorca ako jos jedan AIH ne uspije. Imate pravo, bolje da ne plaćam AIH...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jolica30

Cure mene zanima koji doktor jos radi sa dr.Skvorcom kad njega nema tamo?

----------


## Lutza

Neki doktori forsiraju AIH  -IUI  3-4 puta prije IVF postupka. Zato sto je sami AIH - IUI postupak manje invazivan za nas curke. Problem je naravno u tome sto se u privatnim klinikama AIH tj IUI placa.

----------


## NinaDrv

> Cure mene zanima koji doktor jos radi sa dr.Skvorcom kad njega nema tamo?


Doktor Dubovečak radi tamo dok nema doktora Škvorca.

----------


## Vrci

Betaplus ce imati konzultacije i u Rijeci. Valjda onda i postupke. Pisu na njihovoj stranici

----------


## Frixie

Na stranicam poliklinike Škvorc lijepo uvijek piše da imaju samo ugovors HZZO o provođenju specijalističko – dijagnostičke zdravstvene zaštite postupke: IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu, IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu – blagi protokol i IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu – standardni protokol.

AIH se naplaćuje, lijekove si kupuješ. Ako ti prepiše klomić, može ti tvoj socijalac pisati recept.

Ako se AIH pretvori u IVF radi više folikula, nosiš mu D1 uputnicu.

Cure koje imaju blaže dijagnoze i kod kojih može proći AIH dr. Škvorc upozori da prvo odrađuje 2 AIH-a, a tek onda ide na IVF preko HZZO-a. Razlog je taj jer je jednom napravio IVF, nije krenuo na AIH i HZZO mu nije priznao taj IVF. 
A ako je pacijentica imala 1/2 AIH-a u državnoj bolnici, može odmah kod njega krenuti s IVF-om, jer tu ga HZZO neće zezati.


Kod dr. Š radi dr. Dubovečak. Radi fm, UZV i sonohsg te asistira na punkcijama i ET. Ovaj tjedan od srijede do nedjelje dok je Š. na kongresu u FR, dr. D odrađuje  i ET.
S njim se stvarsno sve da razgovarati i sve razjasniti, nema tapkanja u mraku.

Čekalicama sretno!

----------


## MonaLi

*Frixie* - hvala ti na info, nisam znala da mu minimalno moraju biti dva Aih-a za IVF, super, sad sam nekako mirnija  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

Tak je kod njega, znam po dvije frendice koje su išle tak prije IVF-a. Obje su kod njega "odgulile" AIH-ove jer im se nije dalo čekati u bolnici red. 

Kad možeš doći na red za AIH u Petrovoj?

----------


## MonaLi

Aih u Petrovoj mozes odmah i svaki mjesec... to stvarno nije problem. Ali meni je jer ja vec 2 ciklusa ne ovuliram 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

"*Cure* koje imaju blaže dijagnoze i kod kojih može proći AIH dr. Škvorc upozori da prvo odrađuje 2 AIH-a, a tek onda ide na IVF preko HZZO-a. Razlog je taj jer je jednom napravio IVF, nije krenuo na AIH i HZZO mu nije priznao taj IVF. "

Zasigurno ne uzima u obzir samo dg kod žene već i njenu dob i dijagnozu kod partnera.

----------


## lolazg

Bok svima

ovdje sam da preporučim IVF polikliniku u Zg, profesora Šimunića i dr. Maričića

Nakon strašne dijagnoze, on bez spermija, ja pol.jajnici, tim doktora je pristupio tako da se uopće nismo osjećali da je to tako veliki problem.
Tokom cijelog postupka, doktor i sestre su bili toliko ljubazni i susretljivi da sam kroz svaki postupak prošla ajmo reći bezbolno (aspiracija, transfer)
Mi smo uspjeli iz prve! i sad smo u drugom tromjesečju , i dalje sam kod njih. Mogu im se se uvijek obratiti ( i na mob) za pomoć.

Hvala je premala riječ za sve što dugujem tim ljudima!
Tu sam ako neko ima pitanja

----------


## JUHU

Hej curke, dali je neka od Vas Ima iskustva s Elonvom?

----------


## snelly85

Juhu,evo ja sam taman u postupku sa Elonvom.
Ja sam prezadovoljna,nema napuhnutosti ni nikakvih simptoma.
A ono najbolje je kaj su se pokrenuli svih 5 antralnih folikula  :Smile:

----------


## JUHU

Snelly85: hvala ti na odgovoru, Ja sam jucer bila na konzultacijama I startam s Elonvom sredinom 3 mjeseca kad dobijem m. Ovo nam je prvi postupak I idemo na icsi.

----------


## Frixie

> "*Cure* koje imaju blaže dijagnoze i kod kojih može proći AIH dr. Škvorc upozori da prvo odrađuje 2 AIH-a, a tek onda ide na IVF preko HZZO-a. Razlog je taj jer je jednom napravio IVF, nije krenuo na AIH i HZZO mu nije priznao taj IVF. "
> 
> Zasigurno ne uzima u obzir samo dg kod žene već i njenu dob i dijagnozu kod partnera.


Tako je. Oprosti, nisam detaljno objasnila. Ako je AIH po dijagnozi moguć, ide prvo AIH, nakon kojeg slijedi IVF. Ne forsa AIH ako je dijagnoza takva da AIH nema smisla, pritom uzimajući u obzir i dob pacijentice i partnerovu dijagnozu.

Pacijentice upozori da nema ugovor za AIH i ako žele mogu ići u bolnicu, pa ako ne uspiju da mu se jave za IVF/ICSI preko HZZO-a.

----------


## Frixie

> Nakon strašne dijagnoze, on bez spermija, ja pol.jajnici, tim doktora je pristupio tako da se uopće nismo osjećali da je to tako veliki problem...Mi smo uspjeli iz prve! i sad smo u drugom tromjesečju


Gdje ste našli spermije? TESA/TESE/PESA?

*JUHU* Ja sam bila oba puta na Elonvi + puregon + orgalutran.
Prvi put: 7 folikula, od tog 6js.
Drugi put: 4 folikula, od tog 2ciste,1 nezrela js i 1loša koja se raspala nakon oplodnje

----------


## Inesz

*Lolazg*
Čestitam!
Sretno!¨

I mene zanima kojom metodom ste došli do spermija za oplodnju i gdje ste to obavili? Kakvu si terapiju ti imala? Koliko ste, s obzirom na dijagnozu azoospermije, imali spermija za ICSI? Koliko si dobila jajnih stanica i imate li embrija u kriopohrani?

I, još jedno pitanje, jesi ti žena mlađa ili starija od 35 godina?

----------


## JUHU

Frixie: meni je prporucena Elonva +
Orgulatran. Kakva je vasa diagnoza? I gdje si ti radila postupke?  Meni je 35 a mm Ima 42

----------


## JUHU

Frixie koliko dugo si uzimala Ljekove/injekcije, te nakon koliko dana si imala punkciju?

----------


## JUHU

Lenich: jel ima kakvih novosti kod tebe?

----------


## Frixie

*JUHU* dijagnoze su:
Ja 38: niži AMH (11.2), viši FSH (14.6/8 ne sjećam se) i godine naravno  :Wink: 
MM 32: teška OAT (par spermija u ejakulatu) radi mikrodelecija y kromosma

Prvi postupak 17dc punkcija ( Elonva 150mcg, 1.300 iU Puregona + 5 Orgalutrana), a drugi postupak 13dc punkcija (Elonva 150 mcg, 450 iU Puregona + 4 Orgalutrana). Stimulaciju sam uzimala skroz do štoperice (Ovitrelle).

Oba postupka sam radila u poliklinici Škvorc u Samoboru.


Nego, da li je koja cura dobila dvije štoperice za sazrijevanje? U smislu dvije mislim na dozu od 10.000iu ili 500mcg (1 injekcija Brevactida npr. ima 5.000iu, Ovitrelle 250mcg)

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da sam ja kod Lučingera dobila Brevactid u toj većoj dozi... tako mi se nešto čini. Al davno to bilo

----------


## Frixie

Probati ću pitati doca što on misli da si kupim dodatnu i spičim. 

Malo sam čitala i postoje neka pozitivna iskustva oko zrelih js...

----------


## perla5

Cure,polustimulirani se racuna ako ima do 5 stanica? Vise od 5 je stimulirani?

----------


## drzimfige

> *JUHU* dijagnoze su:
> Ja 38: niži AMH (11.2), viši FSH (14.6/8 ne sjećam se) i godine naravno 
> MM 32: teška OAT (par spermija u ejakulatu) radi mikrodelecija y kromosma
> 
> Prvi postupak 17dc punkcija ( Elonva 150mcg, 1.300 iU Puregona + 5 Orgalutrana), a drugi postupak 13dc punkcija (Elonva 150 mcg, 450 iU Puregona + 4 Orgalutrana). Stimulaciju sam uzimala skroz do štoperice (Ovitrelle).
> 
> Oba postupka sam radila u poliklinici Škvorc u Samoboru.
> 
> 
> Nego, da li je koja cura dobila dvije štoperice za sazrijevanje? U smislu dvije mislim na dozu od 10.000iu ili 500mcg (1 injekcija Brevactida npr. ima 5.000iu, Ovitrelle 250mcg)


Ja, kod dr. L. - 
10000IU Brevactida (u dobitnom ciklusu)

----------


## Inesz

> Probati ću pitati doca što on misli da si kupim dodatnu i spičim. 
> 
> Malo sam čitala i postoje neka pozitivna iskustva oko zrelih js...


Frixie, jesi u postupku? Koliko imaš folikula?
Ja sam u bolnici za 2 folikula primila Brevactide od 10 000 IJ.

----------


## sanjka

U svim svojim postupcima sam primila 10 000 i.j.
bez obzira koliko je folikula bilo.
Objasnjenje je bilo da bi se moglo dogoditi da js ostane zaljepljena uz stijenku folikula ako se ne da dovoljno stop injekcije i ne moze se prilikom aspiracije usisati js.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam na 15ak folikula sad dobila standard ovitrelle 250, i dobili smo 13js. Nije bilo problema oko toga

----------


## sanjka

> Ja sam na 15ak folikula sad dobila standard ovitrelle 250, i dobili smo 13js. Nije bilo problema oko toga


Iz tog razloga i nisi dobila 10 000 i.j.
Otisao bi estradiol u nebesa...al cini mi se da si bila na granici hipera.

Ovitrelle 250 je mislim 6500 i.j. 
Na 15 folikula ne smiju bas toliko riskirati pa makar od tih 15 dobila 7, 8 js jer bolje i manje stanica vec da ti je zivot ugrozen.

----------


## Vrci

Joj fakat,zaboravih da sam ja vadila i estradiol. Amnezija na razini.

----------


## laura33

Frixie ja sam u zadnja dva postupka dobila 7500 ui Pregnyla, dobili 14 i 15 zrelih jajnih stanica.

----------


## Frixie

> Ja, kod dr. L. - 10000IU Brevactida (u dobitnom ciklusu)


  :Very Happy: 




> Frixie, jesi u postupku? Koliko imaš folikula?Ja sam u bolnici za 2 folikula primila Brevactide od 10 000 IJ.


 Nisam draga. Spremam se u treći postupak. Vadim sve nalaze pomalo, trombo sam testirala (PAi sam heterozigot, a čekam još ostatak), al kako sam u zadnjem postupku od 4folikula imala 2 ciste i 2 js (od kojih jedna nezrela, a druga je bila loša), mislila sam ako bude opet manje od 6/7 folikula tražiti da dobijem "jaču" dozu štoperice baš da smanjim mogućnost nezrelih js ili da smanjim mogućnost da ih nema, odnosno da ih ne mogu aspirirati (kad ostanu zaljepljene).




> U svim svojim postupcima sam primila 10 000 i.j. bez obzira koliko je folikula bilo. Objasnjenje je bilo da bi se moglo dogoditi da js ostane zaljepljena uz stijenku folikula ako se ne da dovoljno stop injekcije i ne moze se prilikom aspiracije usisati js.


 Gdje si bila u postupcima? Baš radi tog da se ne može aspirirati js ponukalo me za "duplom" dozom štoperice.




> Frixie ja sam u zadnja dva postupka dobila 7500 ui Pregnyla, dobili 14 i 15 zrelih jajnih stanica.


 Super količina. Ja sam oba puta primila Ovitrelle (250mcg).

*sanjka* Da, za Ovitrele od 250mcg vele da je cca 6.500iU

----------


## sanjka

*frixie* bila sam u Beti pa kod Radoncica i u Slo kod Reljica. I ovo je sve bilo na moje inzistiranje i slozili su se.

----------


## sanjka

*frixie* probaj razgovarati s dr.da prije postupka pijes jedan ciklus kontracepciju.
Negdje sam procitala da ravnomjernije rastu folikuli a mozda se nece ni cista napraviti jer su se umirili jajnici.

Uglavnom pitaj, razgovaraj i dogovaraj  :Wink:

----------


## Frixie

Da, da, pijem ja kontracepciju. Kako imam niži AMH i viši FSH, a znam imati i folikularne ciste, odmah sam poslije neuspjelog postupka u 12/2016 krenula s kontracepcijom. Prestati ću s njima prije novog postupka.

A za štopericu ću inzistirati, mislim probati ću natjerati vodu na svoj mlin, jel  :Cool: . 
Kako nemam PCOS, mislim da mi dupla doza ne bi trebala donijeti više štete nego koristi.

----------


## Jolica30

Cure citam o toj stoperici pa me zanima dali onda ako dobijem ovitrelle koja je od prilike 6500iU mogu pitati dr da mi da dvije? Tj da jednu sama kupim? Dali bi dvije ovitrelle bile previse? Nemam pcos, amh nizak i muku mucim sa jajnim stanicama. Folikula i bude ali ocito dosta praznih.

----------


## Frixie

*Jolica* ja ću baš pitati doktora, pa makar dvije Brevactid sama kupila ako dobim zeleno svjetlo.

----------


## laura33

Jolica mislim da bi 12600 ui hcg-a bilo previse.
Neznam, mislim pretpostavljam samo...
Ja iskreno nisam cula da itko daje vise od 10000 ui.

----------


## Jolica30

Bas zato i pitam dali bi to ipak bilo previse. Frixie i ja cu ga pitati bome odmah na prvoj folikulometriji bas da vidim sto ce on reci na to.

----------


## JUHU

Curke koja je cijena Brevactida? Zaboravila sam pitati u ljekarni a vidim da mi je to na popisu Ljekova koje moram kupiti?

----------


## suncokret19

ja sam platila 100kn u ljekarni Pablo. Sad samo neznam koja količina jer vidim da se dojeli na 3 dijela njihovo 1 pakiranje. Očito sam ja onda dobila najmanji dozu, 1 ampulu.

----------


## Iva86

Ej cure, evo da Vam se i ja pridužim, uskoro krećem u stimulirani ICSI kod Škvorca..

Vidim da Vas dosta ide kod Škvorca, Jolica30 Frixie obavezno javite dali se ko škvorca može dobiti 1000 ui hcg-a (brevactida) ako to tražimo..

Jolice30 jesi već dobila ljekove i protokol od Škvorca?

----------


## Jolica30

Iva86 jesam prekjucer sam podigla lijek. I danas mi je izgleda 1dc ako se do 15h situacija dobro razvije tako da ja krecem od nedjelje sa pikanjem. Kada ti kreces?

----------


## Iva86

Ja čekam mengu, trebala bi doć kroz 5 dana pa krećem sa stimulacijom.. ovaj put Gonal f 225 iu od 2 do 5 dana ciklusa, onda ultrazvuk pa ćemo vidjet šta dalje..

Do  sada sam imala dva postupa, prvi Klomifen+Menopur+Ovitrelle, drugi Puregon+Orgalutan+Ovitrelle, nisam bas dobro reagirala pa se nadam da će sa Gonalom biti bolje.. 

Kakvu stimulaciju si dobila?

----------


## Jolica30

Ja sam isto prosla dva postupka, prvi gonal f 225+orgalutran a drugi bemfola +orgalutran. Oba postupka slab odgovor na stimulaciju. U ovom drugom postupku samo jedna stanica koja nije bila dobra tako da transfer nisam ni imala. Ovo sam sve bila u vg. Sada sam ovdje dobila elonvu 3dc i onda do uzv-a nista.

----------


## maraa

Cure, zanima me koliko zapravo košta cijeli postupak kod Lučingera (bez lijekova što je naravno individualno), vidjela sam cjenik, puna stimulacija 9500 i svaki ultrazvuk 200kn. Da li se još i punkcija te trasfer posebno naplaćuje? Ukoliko ima za FET taj dio mi je donekle jasan (plaća se posebno)...

----------


## JUHU

Dali ste si same davale injekcije ili ste isle kod dr za sve?

----------


## maraa

Ja sam si sve sama davala...prvi put mi je bilo baš grozno jer se inače uzasavam samog vađenja krvi,,,tresla sam se od nekog straha,,nakon toga bez problema,,pogledala par filmića na youtube-u i sad sam kao profić  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

Sama sam si daval.
U 1.stim je bio puregon pen +orgalutran+ovetrill pen
U2.stim elonva+orglutrn+puregon pen+ovitrell pen
Stvarno nema smisla mucit se putovanjima zbog ovih injekcija koje se daju potkozno.
Ja mislim da bi mi stimulacija i postupak puno teze pali da sam jos morala nekam ic na injekciju.
Sretni svim pikalicama  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Ja si sve dajem sama. Prva stimulacija mi je bila i najteža jer sam morala sama mješat gonale, druga je bila bemfola u penu i sad elonva isto u šprici već gotova. Mislim da sve ovo što ide potkožno a ne u mišić nije problem za odradit sam.

----------


## maraa

Ja sam si čak u zadnjem postupku dala štopericu koja ide u mišić sama,,, malo je bilo teže no i to sam odradila..lakše mi je tako nego ići u bolnicu svaki dan i tražiti  tamo tko i kad će mi davati injekcije, mislim da bi mi to bio još veći stres...

----------


## vmuminovic

Pozz, prvi put sam na forumu rode. Da li netko ima savjet: gdje na IVF, s obzirom da imam hipo, hashimoto, dijabetes dobro reguliran, višak kila i 41 god.

----------


## Lenich

JUHU, eto da se javim. Sutra sam narucena kod dr. na ulzrazvuk prije nego krenemo u postupak, javim sutra kak je proslo i koje mi je lijekove prepisao.  :Wink:

----------


## Frixie

> Pozz, prvi put sam na forumu rode. Da li netko ima savjet: gdje na IVF, s obzirom da imam hipo, hashimoto, dijabetes dobro reguliran, višak kila i 41 god.


Pravo na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju na teret HZZO ima žena u pravilu do navršene 42. godine života (osim ako ne postoje neki opravdani medicinski razlozi pa može i nakon 42), savjet je da čim prije obaviš konzultacijski razgovor.

Gdje gravitiraš? Od ZG bolnica preporučila bi VG, s obzirom da na VV nema čekanja možeš kod njih brzo u postupak kako skupite sve potrebne nalaze.

Od ZG privatnika Radončića, Podobnika, Škvorca (Samobor; on radi i preko HZZO)...

Ako misliš na teret zavoda, nažalost radi godina nemaš kaj čekati

Ovdje su nabacane ideje, slobodno sve istraži i kreni. Sretno!

----------


## Vrci

Imaš i privatno u ZG Lučingera (IVF Centar) i Betaplus

----------


## Frixie

*vrci* Kad se spremaš u idući FET?

----------


## Vrci

Čekam mengu.
Danas sam... 10dpo mislim. Nikako da prođe ta lutealna faza. Valjda bude m došla redovno, iako je žuto tijelo bilo neko jadno.

U kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## Frixie

Sutra vadim friške spolne, dio za trombo sam obavila, a dio čekam nalaze iz VG. Friške markere trebam samo podignuti.

Ako krajem 3.mj Š. bude imao obnovljen ugovor s HZZO od travnja na dalje onda krajem ovog mjeseca startam. A ako se krajem mjeseca ne bude još niš znalo da li se obnavlja ugovor, onda startam u 4 mj.

----------


## Lutza

Curke, bila sam na FET u Beti, u postupku smo preko HZZO ali bez obzira na to FET smo platili, malo zateceni iskreno. Drzimo fige za naseg smrzlica.

----------


## Vrci

Već se prije nekog vremena pisalo ovdje da Beta naplaćuje FET koji proizlazi iz HZZO postupka. A Škvorc ne naplaćuje. Ne kužim zašto razlika u postupanju, ako Škvorcu HZZO to plati, onda bi trebao i Beti valjda...

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

HZZO nema izlistan FET kao posebnu vrstu postupka. U šifrarniku dijagnostičko-terapijskih postupaka u sekundarnoj zdravstvenoj zaštiti nema šifre, ni cijene za FET. Bolnice radi toga ne mogu od HZZO-a naplatiti niti jedan FET, već FET ide pod cijenu IVF postupka.


Zašto jedna privatna klinika koja ima ugovor s HZZO-om, naplaćuje FET po tržišnoj cijeni, a druga taj postupak ne naplaćuje, najbolje je pitati u HZZO-u i Ministarstvu.

----------


## maraa

Cure pomoć,,, spremam se za Fet koji bi trebao biti za pet dana no brine me što mi endometrij baš i nije zadovoljavajući, točnije 7mm je, koristim estrofem 3x1... koliko on uopće u prosjeku raste po danu ne znam a doktorica mi kaže da ne brinem da će biti taman do transfera, iako mi je glupo što mi ga više uopće do tog istog transfera neće mjeriti već ono-kakav bude....

----------


## Iva86

> Curke, bila sam na FET u Beti, u postupku smo preko HZZO ali bez obzira na to FET smo platili, malo zateceni iskreno. Drzimo fige za naseg smrzlica.


Lutza jesi bila u punoj stimulaciji u beti na teret HZZO ili polustimulirani?

----------


## JUHU

Draga cure vi koje ste vec bile u postupcima, koliko odprilike profke vremena od primanja injekcije recimo 2dc do pinkcije? Ili to sve ovisi of osobe do osobe. Hvala Vam  :Smile:

----------


## Lutza

> Lutza jesi bila u punoj stimulaciji u beti na teret HZZO ili polustimulirani?


Bila sam u punom stimuliranom postupku.

----------


## Frixie

Da li je možda razlika radi plaćanja/ne plaćanja uspoređujući Škvor i Betu+ ako npr. FET bude kad nije bilo svježeg ET u postupku na teret HZZO-a, pa se smatra da je pod isti postupak

Odnosno ako je bilo ET, koji je išao na teret HZZO-a, ali je bio neuspješan, pa se onda ide na FET i onda se naplaćuje.

----------


## Lutza

Nisam bila na ET zbog hiperstimulacije, nego sam isla iduci ciklus u FET bez stimulacije, svakako nam nije nitko tamo rekao da se placa nego smo nakon samog FET postupka dobili pitanje kako cemo platiti...

----------


## Frixie

Koliko je FET ako smijem pitati, ne nalazim na stranicama B+

----------


## Vrci

Piše, 4000 kn (krioembriotransfer)

----------


## Frixie

Aha, hvala

----------


## Lutza

4000 kn FET plus 200 kn ultrazvuk.

----------


## Inesz

Lutza,
ja bih poslala zahtjev Hzzo-u za refundaciju tih 4000 kn. Imaš račun za taj transfer?

----------


## JUHU

> JUHU, eto da se javim. Sutra sam narucena kod dr. na ulzrazvuk prije nego krenemo u postupak, javim sutra kak je proslo i koje mi je lijekove prepisao.


Hej Lenich; Kako si, Kako ide? Nadam se da je sve ok, nista se nejavljas. Ja ovaj tjedan startam s Elonvom pa cemo vidjeti za dalje.

----------


## sanjka

> Da, da, pijem ja kontracepciju. Kako imam niži AMH i viši FSH, a znam imati i folikularne ciste, odmah sam poslije neuspjelog postupka u 12/2016 krenula s kontracepcijom. Prestati ću s njima prije novog postupka.
> 
> A za štopericu ću inzistirati, mislim probati ću natjerati vodu na svoj mlin, jel . 
> Kako nemam PCOS, mislim da mi dupla doza ne bi trebala donijeti više štete nego koristi.


Frixie kakav je sad FSH nakon uzimanja kontracepcije?
To si sad pila 2, 3 ciklusa ili?

----------


## Lutza

> Lutza,
> ja bih poslala zahtjev Hzzo-u za refundaciju tih 4000 kn. Imaš račun za taj transfer?


Imam racun naravno, ali necu se sada sa time zamarati. Drzimo fige da se u tih 4 transfera primi mrvica pa cu ako treba poslije toga traziti pravdu. Svima nama je to vrlo tesko razdoblje zivota, velika borba pa necu zacoprati sudbinu

----------


## Frixie

> Frixie kakav je sad FSH nakon uzimanja kontracepcije?
> To si sad pila 2, 3 ciklusa ili?


Evo pijem sad već 3 kutiju Lindynetta. Krenula sam s njima u 12mj nakon postupka kad je stigla M. Pod njima sam sad vadila i spolne i sad čekam nalaze s VV. Vjerojatno će biti super FSH  :Laughing:  jel, s obzirom da sam na pilulama

Nisam htjela prestati s njima jel sam sklona folikularnim cistama, a i malo ih koristim kao supresiju s obzirom na nizak AMH i zbog godina. A ako dr. bude rekao da to nije ok nalaz i da bi trebala vaditi spolne dok nisam na pilulama, onda ću izvaditi 2dc privat LH i FSH, jer 3dc mogu već početi sa stimulacijom.

----------


## Inesz

Lutza, sretno!

Znam kako je prolaziti mpo postupak. Znam da bi dali sve da imamo djecu. Znam da smo posebno osjetljive tijekom postupka, ali ipak - u tvom slučaju, i u sličnim slučajevima koji se ponavljaju u toj privatnoj klinici, pacijentice plaćajući krioembriotrasfer nisu u poziciji da u potpunosti koriste razinu prava koje kao osiguranice HZZO-a imaju. 

Pacijentice na račun HZZO-a imaju pravo na 2 postupka u prirodnom ciklusu i 4 u stimuliranom ciklusu, kao i na transfer svih zamrznutih embrija. Dakle, kriotransfer se na promatra kao poseban postupak, već se računa pod postupak u kojem su kreiran višak embrija i u kojem su embriji zaleđeni za naknadni transfer. 

Ti i druge cure koje su u toj privatnoj klinici plaćale kriotransfer embrija nastalih iz postupka na račun HZZO-a, iskoristile ste pravo na stimulirani postupak, ali ste ostvarile potpunu razinu prava jer ste morale po tržišnoj cijeni platiti kriotransfer. 

Ovakvo postupanje je očito u suprotnosti s propisima. Vjerujem da bi svatko u toj situaciji trebao dobiti povrat sredstava od HZZO-a.

Ja bih tražila povrat sredstava, bez obzira koliko mi napetosti generiralo iščekivanje razultata postupaka, bez obzira na sve nade koje polažem u taj embrij iz kriotransfera. Tražila bih povrat novca koje sam platila privatnoj klinici jer kao osiguranica HZZO-a imam pravo da se taj transfer obavi na teret HZZO-a. Tražila bih nadoknadu troškova od HZZO-a jer ne vjerujem da borba za svoja prava može bilo kako negativno utjecati na rezultat postupka. 
Ne vjerujem u copranje, ni sudbinu. Vjerujem u borbu za ostvarivanje svojih prava i prava svih pacijenta.

Sretno!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lutza

> Lutza, sretno!
> 
> Znam kako je prolaziti mpo postupak. Znam da bi dali sve da imamo djecu. Znam da smo posebno osjetljive tijekom postupka, ali ipak - u tvom slučaju, i u sličnim slučajevima koji se ponavljaju u toj privatnoj klinici, pacijentice plaćajući krioembriotrasfer nisu u poziciji da u potpunosti koriste razinu prava koje kao osiguranice HZZO-a imaju. 
> 
> Pacijentice na račun HZZO-a imaju pravo na 2 postupka u prirodnom ciklusu i 4 u stimuliranom ciklusu, kao i na transfer svih zamrznutih embrija. Dakle, kriotransfer se na promatra kao poseban postupak, već se računa pod postupak u kojem su kreiran višak embrija i u kojem su embriji zaleđeni za naknadni transfer. 
> 
> Ti i druge cure koje su u toj privatnoj klinici plaćale kriotransfer embrija nastalih iz postupka na račun HZZO-a, iskoristile ste pravo na stimulirani postupak, ali ste ostvarile potpunu razinu prava jer ste morale po tržišnoj cijeni platiti kriotransfer. 
> 
> Ovakvo postupanje je očito u suprotnosti s propisima. Vjerujem da bi svatko u toj situaciji trebao dobiti povrat sredstava od HZZO-a.
> ...


Apsolutno si u pravu. Zvala sam vec na neke telefone ali naravno dobiti nekog je nemoguce. I nekoliko puta su me preusmjerili na drugi broj telefona.

----------


## Inesz

Čini se da je *lolazg* zaboravila lozinku. Nakon *ovog jedinog posta prije skoro 20 dana*, nije se više ni ulogirala na ovaj forum. 
*lolazg,* ako si zaboravila lozinku, možeš kontaktirati administratora da ti regernira istu.

A ako nisi zaboravila lozinku, evo imale smo pitanja za tebe:

_Gdje ste našli spermije? TESA/TESE/PESA?
I mene zanima kojom metodom ste došli do spermija za oplodnju i gdje ste to obavili? Kakvu si terapiju ti imala? Koliko ste, s obzirom na dijagnozu azoospermije, imali spermija za ICSI? Koliko si dobila jajnih stanica i imate li embrija u kriopohrani?
_




> Bok svima
> 
> ovdje sam da preporučim IVF polikliniku u Zg, profesora Šimunića i dr. Maričića
> 
> Nakon strašne dijagnoze, on bez spermija, ja pol.jajnici, tim doktora je pristupio tako da se uopće nismo osjećali da je to tako veliki problem.
> Tokom cijelog postupka, doktor i sestre su bili toliko ljubazni i susretljivi da sam kroz svaki postupak prošla ajmo reći bezbolno (aspiracija, transfer)
> Mi smo uspjeli iz prve! i sad smo u drugom tromjesečju , i dalje sam kod njih. Mogu im se se uvijek obratiti ( i na mob) za pomoć.
> 
> Hvala je premala riječ za sve što dugujem tim ljudima!
> Tu sam ako neko ima pitanja


Ako korisnica/korisnik nije zaboravio lozinku, već se javio isklučivo da reklamira privatnu kliniku - važno je znati da korisnici Rodinog foruma nisu naivni i da je ovkva nepoštena aktivnost zapravo ANTIREKLAMA.  :Laughing:

----------


## Frixie

*Inesz* to isto pitanje sam joj postavila na drugom forumu ... i mene pika u oko ... 

Njen post je za brisanje, jer djeluje obećavajuće za parove s teškim dijagnozama koji su tek krenuli ovim putem, a nisu uopće informirani. Nije fer da se netko bezveze lovi za slamku spasa, koja uopće ni ne postoji.

----------


## sanjka

*Frixie* imas pp.

----------


## bornastra

Pozdrav drage žene....

Nova sam na forumu.

Suprug i ja samo se prije nepunih tjedan dana susreli sa njegovom dijagnozom koja je nažalost azospermija (obavljen samo jedan spermiogram). Nakon velikog početnog šoka, odlučili smo sve stvari koje imamo za obaviti da ćemo privatno. Molim Vas za preporuke dobrih klinika u Zagrebu, Vaših osobnih iskustava? Kod mene je sve u najboljem redu za sad (obavila sam PAPU, cervikalne briseve, spolne hormone, hormone štitnjače...).
Suprug sljedeći tjedan ide kod urologa na urološku i andrološku obradu. Kako sada sve čitam i iščitavam, a i kako mi je i sama ginekologica rekla, postoji mogućnost da je "samo" varikokela, a MM-u je lijevi testis i na oko spušteniji te da zbog toga ima loš nalaz spermiograma.
Puno bi mi pomogle svakim savjetom u našoj borbi.

----------


## JUHU

Bornastar dobrodosla, Ja sam isto relativno nova ali evo napisati cu nase iskustvo. Ja 35g snizenu ovarialnu rezervu a mm 42g spori spermici. Otisli smo u polikliniku Repromed i tamo su nam preporucili odmah icsi na sto smo pristali i jako smo zadovoljni i s klinikom a i sa dr. Obavili smo pretrage sve koje nas je dr trazio I evo Ja danas 2dc startam sa Elonvom. Dalje cu javljati Kako se situacija bude odvijala. Ako te Jos nesto zanima slobodno pitaj!

----------


## Frixie

*bornastra* naš prvi nalaz spermiograma iz Petrove je glasio: u nativnom nije pronađen niti jedan spermij, a nakon centrifuge 1 nepokretan. Od pretraga koje je muž onda obavio su bile: na VV FSH i testosteron, Petrova mikrobiološka analiza ejakulata, kod privatnika urologa UZV testisa i skrotuma, Rebro kariogram i mikrodelecije te kod privatnika ponovljen spermiogram nakon par mjeseci od onog prvog koji nas je zašokirao. 

Za početak neka obavi urologa/androloga i onda ako će biti potrebe genetiku. Uvijek se može kasnije po potrebi napraviti TESE/TESA da se vidi ima li što malaca u testisima.

----------


## bornastra

Hvala vam na dobrodošlici, divne ste...

Naš prvi spermiogram nažalost nema niti u nativnom niti nakon centrifuge ijednog spermića.

Ja sam napunila 27, MM će sada 33. Tješim se jer je kod mene za sada sve u najboljem redu, i sa velikom pozitivom idemo dalje. Spremni smo na sve. MM sljedeći tjedan ide kod urologa, i onda ćemo i mi u Repromed, jučer smo tako odlučili. Pa ćemo čuti šta doktor R kaže i šta dalje sve trebamo obaviti. Čujem same pohvala za doktora Radončića.
*JUHU*, gdje se obavljali pretrage koje Vas je doktor tražio? Koliko dugo je trajalo sve prije samog postupka? Želim tebi i MM svu sreću.
*Frixie*, hvala i tebi na savjetima.

----------


## JUHU

@bornastra, mislim da niste pogrijesili s odlukom za Repromed, evo napisacu ti sve sto smo mi prosli, na prvoj konzultaciji Nakon sto je mm napravio spermiogram i Nakon sto nam je dr savjetovao metodu icsi morala sam Ja napraviti sljedece pretrage:  briseve na ureaplasmu, mycroplasmu i trachomatis - to sam radila privatno u poliklinici ginekos jer oni to onda nose u Rockefellerovu I to mi je super jer nisam Ja morala hodati, oni isto tako odu po nalaze kad budu gotovi. Naplate to 50kn, a uputnicu mi je dala Moja dr opce prakse. Nalaze sam cekala 10tak Dana. 3. Dan ciklusa sam morala vaditi Krv Fsh, Lh, prolaktin to sam radila u poliklinici sunce. Nalazi gotovi za 2h. I isto tako isla sam vadit krv na Vuk Vrhovec za kontrolu hormona stitnjace, ovo je Bilo jako brzo mozes se naruciti mailom i za par Dana su mi bili rezultati. I zadnje sto smo morali napraviti I Ja I muz je u petrovoj 3 vaditi Krz za hiv I hepatitis, u petrovu dodjes bez najave I rezultati su gotovi za tjedan Dana. Moze se sve relativno brzo rijesiti. Danas sam bila Kod dr dobila injekciju i sad se Nadam da cu dobro reagirati na stimulaciju. Zelim tebi I tvom mm puno srece  :Smile:  ako te Jos nesto zanima a nisam rekla slobodno pitaj. Meni je ovaj forum I cure na forumu jako puno pomoglo.

----------


## bornastra

U utorak MM ide kod urologa, pa nakon sto to obavimo zovem u Repromed kako bi dogovorili konzultacije i vidjeli za dalje.
JUHU, od svih nalaza koje si nabrojala ja većinu imam, briseve sam vadila negdje u 11.mj 2016., a spolne hormone (LH, FSH i prolaktin) i hormone štitnjače (TSH, FT3 i FT4) u prosincu 2016. i siječnju 2017. 
Jedino nemamo nalaze za HIV i hepatitis, ali kao što si napisala, glavno da se ne čeka dugo na to. 
Ponijeti ću sve papire na prve konzultacije, javim kako je prošlo.
Nadam se da ćemo čuti nesta pozitivno i da nama sa azzo dijagnozom ima spasa... promijenili smo malo i prehranu i ritam života nakon dijagnoze, mislim da to može samo pomoći.
Želim ti da super reagiraš na stimulaciju, puno sreće... i baš to sta kažeš-iskustva drugih puno pomažu.

----------


## Lenich

Evo da se i ja javim... krenula sam sa laganom stimulacijom, od 4-8dc sam pila klomifen i onda se pocela pikati 2 puta na dan. 8dc sam imala 5 folikula, na desnom 3 (10.2,10.2 i 10mm) , a na lijevom 2 manja. Jucer, 11dc samo je jedan nastavio rasti(14.4mm) , a ostali se nisu pomakli. Soook! Sutra idem ponovo na folikulometriju, navecer valjda stoperica i pon.popodne punkcija. Mogu vam reci da sam bila tuzna, ali nadam se da je barem taj jedan dobar i da ima dobru jajnu stanicu. Ovo je stvarno trganje zivaca.

----------


## JUHU

> U utorak MM ide kod urologa, pa nakon sto to obavimo zovem u Repromed kako bi dogovorili konzultacije i vidjeli za dalje.
> JUHU, od svih nalaza koje si nabrojala ja većinu imam, briseve sam vadila negdje u 11.mj 2016., a spolne hormone (LH, FSH i prolaktin) i hormone štitnjače (TSH, FT3 i FT4) u prosincu 2016. i siječnju 2017. 
> Jedino nemamo nalaze za HIV i hepatitis, ali kao što si napisala, glavno da se ne čeka dugo na to. 
> Ponijeti ću sve papire na prve konzultacije, javim kako je prošlo.
> Nadam se da ćemo čuti nesta pozitivno i da nama sa azzo dijagnozom ima spasa... promijenili smo malo i prehranu i ritam života nakon dijagnoze, mislim da to može samo pomoći.
> Želim ti da super reagiraš na stimulaciju, puno sreće... i baš to sta kažeš-iskustva drugih puno pomažu.


Draga Bornastra, super da vec imas vecinu nalaza, a ovo za hiv inhepatitis stvarno ide brzo mixed otici Bilo koji dan od 7:30-11 u petrovu tri bez narudzbe I za tjedan Dana dodjes po nalaze. Meni je za to uputnicu isto dola Moja dr opce prakse. I da Ja sam tamo Jos valjda hr factor jer to nisam Imala Kod sebe. Ma bit ce sve ok moramo misliti pozitivno I kad nam je najteze.  :Smile: )

----------


## JUHU

> Evo da se i ja javim... krenula sam sa laganom stimulacijom, od 4-8dc sam pila klomifen i onda se pocela pikati 2 puta na dan. 8dc sam imala 5 folikula, na desnom 3 (10.2,10.2 i 10mm) , a na lijevom 2 manja. Jucer, 11dc samo je jedan nastavio rasti(14.4mm) , a ostali se nisu pomakli. Soook! Sutra idem ponovo na folikulometriju, navecer valjda stoperica i pon.popodne punkcija. Mogu vam reci da sam bila tuzna, ali nadam se da je barem taj jedan dobar i da ima dobru jajnu stanicu. Ovo je stvarno trganje zivaca.


Hey Lenich bas mi je zao da je samo Jedan nastavio rasti, sto je dr rekao Jel mozda stimulacija bila lagana ili sto? Mozda taj Jedan bude super na kraju nikad neznas. Ovo je Pravo trganje zivaca to si dobro rekla, Ja sam od sljedeceg tjedna na bolovanju Moram ga uzeti jer se ne mogu dogovoriti na poslu nikako drugacije i sama pomisao da cu biti Doma me izludjuje Moram si mac neki hobi kak nebi samo o ovom razmisljala. Drzim ti fige da sve bude ok  :Smile:

----------


## Lenich

Da,probao je sa blagom stimulacijom zbog godina i policisticnog jajnika. Nadam se da su se mozda i ostale folikule trgnule i nastavile rasti, sutra imam folikulometriju pa cu znati tocno kad je punkcija i kolko ih ima. Ili da barem bude jedan, ali vrijedan. 
Juhu, drzim i ja tebi fige, sve ce to biti dobro i ojacati nas. Treba razmisljati pozitivno...

----------


## laura33

*Lenich* - a sa cime se pikaš od gonadotropina i u kojoj dozi? Jel ti doktor povisio dozu stimulacije da još neki folikuli krenu sa rastom?

----------


## katastrofa

Bok svima. Nova sam ovdje na forumu, pa bih imala samo jedno pitanje za sve vas koje ste bile na umjetnoj oplodnji u Splitu u poliklinici Cito. Ja sam bila i napravljena mi je punkcija i transfer embrija i jučer mi se pojavila nešto kao smećkasta menstruacija. Naravno zvala sam odmah VMS koja radi tamo i rekla mi je da odmah sutradan ujutro napravim test za trudnoću i evo ja sam ga jutros napravila i pokazao mi je da nisam trudna. Sada ja vas pitam da li je netko od vas imao slično iskustvo i da li je išao radititi betu kao drugo mišljenje?  hvala unaprijed za odgovor  :Smile:

----------


## Lenich

Pikala sam se do danas sa orgalutran od 0,25 i ovaleap od 100mg. Jutros sam dobila stopericu i sutra popodne je punkcija. Ovaj jedan folikul je lijepo naraso( tak mi je dr. rekao), od ostalih nazalost nista. Sad imam pitanja za sve koje su to prosle, postoji li sansa da folikul pukne do sutra? Punkcija ide bez opce anestezije, zaboravila sam pitati budem li tamo nesto dobila i trebam li ponjeti spavacicu sa sobom. Nitko mi nista nije rekao...

----------


## Yubi

katastrofa,
ja sam radila nekoliko umjetnih u Cita,pitaj sve šta te zanima.Nemoj odma paničarit na smećkastu "menstruaciju",ne mora biti ono najgore.Bitno je (nisi napisala) koji dan je rađen transfer? Kao siguran pokazatelj rane trudnoće ja osobno uvik radim betu nikad testove za trudnoću.

----------


## Vrci

Nemojte molim o umjetnima, ne idemo na umjetnu nego potpomognutu oplodnju.
Baš je ružno vidjeti to umjetna, jer tu ništa nije umjetno

----------


## Jolica30

Potpisujem Vrci, ja osobno kad cujem rijec umjetna odmah mi skoci tlak. U tome nema nista umjetno.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam navikla na to od ljudi koji nisu u mpo. Ali kad same prolazimo kroz to, onda mi baš bude još ružnije

Inače, ja i dalje čekam svoj FET, nikako da nam krene kako treba...

----------


## Jolica30

Vrci nadam se da ces uskoro po svoju mrvu. Ja sam u petak imala punkciju, dobili opet jednu stanicu i nakon sto sam odplakala i sve prekrizila eto moja mrva se danas vraca k mami na cuvanje  :Smile:

----------


## Yubi

Ajoojjj cure,pretpostavljam da je ovo "umjetna" meni upućeno.Sorry,i je,ružno je za vidit/čut,al mi bilo brže za napisat... "umjetna" ili "potpomognuta oplodnja" je postupak isti,srce para svakako,a sad kako neko doživljava postupak,njegov je problem.Ljudi koji nisu u tome,ionako veze nemaju šta je "TO",koliko se god trudia objasnit njima je sve to umjetno,a mene baš zaboli šta oni misle i kako koja rič zvuči/izgleda..Ja najbolje znam kroz šta prolazim i šta želim,a sad jel to neko naziva umjetno,poluumjetno,prirodno,potpomognuto i sl. njegova stvar i stvarno mi ne pada na pamet da se još i oko toga zamaram.Želim samo jednu malu i zdravu bebicu za koju želim reć da ona nije ni umjetnom ni potpognutom oplodnjom došla već da je ona moj dar s neba..(pa nek se onda misle :Grin:  )

----------


## Vrci

Radije onda piši mpo, kraće je  :Grin: 

Jolice, moj sinek je beba od 1 punktirane i 1 vraćene js. Tako da sretno  :Smile: 

Inače za mpo i umjetno - trebamo se zamarati, ali ne znam ja lijepo rječito to pojasniti

----------


## Yubi

Vrci,
ja sam na forumu tek 3 miseca,tako da baš ne baratam skraćenicama,ali naučit ću :Smile:  ,al i dalje stojim pri svom da me stvarno al ono baš stvaaarnooo nije briga kako ko šta naziva,doživljava i kakav je kome sklop u glavi vezano za mpo  :Grin:  Ne živim od tuđih mišljenja,i ne dira me niti malo šta misle za moj pokušaj ivf,a još manje da ih ispravljam i bavim se njima..imam ja svoj problem i u njemu su uključeni meni najbliži ljudi do kojih mi je stalo i njima je stalo do mene a viruj mi da oni vrlo dobro znaju kroz šta prolazim i kako se šta naziva i to mi je najbitnije,a za ove druge nebitne u mom životu me zaboli  :Coffee:

----------


## Marijaxy

Jolice, sretno na transferu. Javi kako je bilo. :grouphug:

----------


## Lenich

Jolice, jesi ti kod Skvorca? Kaj si ponjela sa sobom na punkciju? Jesi uzela anesteziju?

----------


## sanjka

> Vrci,
> ja sam na forumu tek 3 miseca,tako da baš ne baratam skraćenicama,ali naučit ću ,al i dalje stojim pri svom da me stvarno al ono baš stvaaarnooo nije briga kako ko šta naziva,doživljava i kakav je kome sklop u glavi vezano za mpo  Ne živim od tuđih mišljenja,i ne dira me niti malo šta misle za moj pokušaj ivf,a još manje da ih ispravljam i bavim se njima..imam ja svoj problem i u njemu su uključeni meni najbliži ljudi do kojih mi je stalo i njima je stalo do mene a viruj mi da oni vrlo dobro znaju kroz šta prolazim i kako se šta naziva i to mi je najbitnije,a za ove druge nebitne u mom životu me zaboli


Potpisujem od rijeci do rijeci!!!!

----------


## Frixie

> Pikala sam se do danas sa orgalutran od 0,25 i ovaleap od 100mg. Jutros sam dobila stopericu i sutra popodne je punkcija. Ovaj jedan folikul je lijepo naraso( tak mi je dr. rekao), od ostalih nazalost nista. Sad imam pitanja za sve koje su to prosle, postoji li sansa da folikul pukne do sutra? Punkcija ide bez opce anestezije, zaboravila sam pitati budem li tamo nesto dobila i trebam li ponjeti spavacicu sa sobom. Nitko mi nista nije rekao...


Ne bu pukao, zato je tu Orgalutran  :Wink: 

Niš ne nosiš sa sobom, obući ćeš onu njihovu zelenu suknjicu prije punkcije

----------


## Jolica30

Lenich da ja sam kod Skvorca, ne treba ti nista jer sve dobijes kod njih. Isla sam uz anesteziju i to mi je super. Kada ti imas punkciju?

----------


## Frixie

> Nemojte molim o umjetnima, ne idemo na umjetnu nego potpomognutu oplodnju.
> Baš je ružno vidjeti to umjetna, jer tu ništa nije umjetno


A još kad posle vele da je "to" dijete iz umjetne, da je sad sigurno prehlađeno jer je iz umjetne, da je kasnije progovorilo/prohodalo/skinulo pelenu jer je iz umjetne .... 

Treba micati predrasude od samog početka, Vrci potpisujem te :Smile:

----------


## Lutza

Jucer sam radila test, bio je blijedo pozitivan, danas vadila betu, 2.4. Biokemijska ocito... Imala sam osjecaj da je to sad to. Ali eto , sreca nije bila na nasoj strani. Sad ponovno idemo, sa lijekovima prije transfera smrzlica.

----------


## Jolica30

Lenich u koliko je punkcija? Ja isto idem danas na transfer popodne.

----------


## sanjka

> Ne bu pukao, zato je tu Orgalutran 
> 
> Niš ne nosiš sa sobom, obući ćeš onu njihovu zelenu suknjicu prije punkcije


Meni je u jednom postupku pod "Cetrotidom" pukao jedan od 3 folikula tako da sve ovisi o strucnosti dr na koliko velik folikul daje stop.

----------


## Lenich

Jolica, punkcija je u 17:30, a moram biti tamo u 17h. Kad si ti?

----------


## Iva86

Hej cure.. ja sam danas imala punkciju u Škvorcu i od 8 većih folikula i još par manjih dobila sam samo jednu stanicu.. užašno sam razočarana, jedva sam čekala da izađem iz klinike i uđem u auto da mogu briznut u plac... Sumljam da će doći transfera uopće a kamoli do trudnoće..

----------


## Jolica30

Ja moram biti u 18h. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Iva skroz te razumijem, prosla sam to u petak. Od 6 folikula samo 1 jajna stanica ali eto ona je bila dobra i idem danas na transfer. Nista nemoj otpisivati do kraja. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Lenich

Ja sam rekla bez anestezije jel imam jednu i brzo je gotovo. Sad si ipak mislim da bi mu rekla kak sam se predomislila. Kazu mi da mora i ove manje popikati, kaj da radim. Jel kasno da mu kazem da me uspava kad dodem tamo? Ili stisnem zube i odgulim to.  :Smile:

----------


## Lenich

Onda se mozda i vidimo, SRETNOOOOOO! Da ti se zaljepi i da dobijes svog andela.

----------


## Vrci

Lenich, za anesteziju moraš biti natašte. A i dr mora znati da mu anesteziolog bude tamo.
Nemam ti neki savjet, ovisno o tome koliko će pikati. Za 1 js ne bih tražila uspavljivanje

----------


## Lenich

Meni je dr.reko da svakako moram biti na taste. Od 12:30 nista jesti ni piti. Ma budem ja to nekako, bol prode, samo da nije prazna. 
I meni je u petak bilo koma kad mi je reko da je samo jedan nastavio rasti. Kakve su meni onda sanse da cunid jednog dobiti dobru jajnu stanicu i da ce se oploditi...ali nadam se do kraja!

----------


## Iva86

Lenchi i Jolica30 sretno danas..

Lenchi što se tiče boli nemoras se bojat punkcije, nije tako strašno, ja sam imala prošle godine u beti+ bez anastazije al bila su samo tri folikula i nije bilo nešto strašno, dobila sam u venu neki koktel normabl i jos nešto za bolove pa sam bila u polusvjesnom stanju.. Kod Škvorca sam uzela Anastaziju jer sam imala dosta folikula.. 

Jesi ga pitala za nešto protiv bolova da ti da?

----------


## Lenich

Nisam, budem danas. Mozda zato moram biti nataste... Hvala na podsci! Ovo cekanje me izluduje  :Sad:

----------


## Frixie

*Lenich* nažalost, ne možeš se predomisliti, dr. treba znati unaprijed ide li anestezija ili ne.

Molim te ako uloviš vremena pitaj ga jel ima kakav info o produžetku ugovora. Znam da je bio na sastanku radi produženja ugovora, pa me zanima jel dobio kakvu povratnu info.

----------


## Lenich

Odmah ti kazu jel ima jajna stanica i kakva je? Kad muz mora dati svoj doprinos  :Smile: 
Nakon nase punkcije?

----------


## Iva86

Da, premjeste te u sobu za odmor i doktor ti dođe rec koliko imaš stanica.. a dali su dobre i jesu li se oplodile saznaš sutradan..

----------


## Lenich

Znaci jos malo cekanja, dobro...
Budem ga pitala za produljenje ugovora.
Javim vam kak je proslo.

----------


## Frixie

Muž daje doprinos prije tvoje punkcije.

Sretno!

----------


## Lenich

> Muž daje doprinos prije tvoje punkcije.
> Sretno!


 Hvala!!!

----------


## Jolica30

Lenich imas poruku u inbox-u

----------


## JUHU

Jolica30 i Lenich Sretno danas  :Smile:  Drzim Vam fige da sve bude ok.

----------


## Yubi

Frixie,
al ti takvi "zatucani" ljudi,a nažalost ih ima neće govorit da je sigurno prehlađeno jer je iz potpomognute oplodnje,da je kasnije progovorilo,prohodalo i bla-bla-bla je jer je iz potpomognute oplodnje?! Možda bi bilo najbolje da kažem da mi je dite donila roda :Laughing:  Đaba tebi/nama sve kad je njima to sve isto (umjetna/potpomognuta) - ne može se kriva Drina ispravit..nikad.
Dajte cure,ostavite se gluposti,ja sam ovde da nešto naučim od vas,a i tu sam ako kome ja mogu pomoći,a vi se vatate tako nevažnih,dječjih stvari i važete svakome rič po rić i nastane debata oko čega..oko gluposti,a to pomoć nijednoj od nas neće.A sad umjetna ili potpomognuta u mom slobodnom prevodu znači :"Nije govno već se pas posra".Ispričavam se na izrazu,al sam stvarno morala.

----------


## Iva86

Lenich kako je bilo na punkciji? jesi dobila nesto za ublažavanje boli?

----------


## Lenich

> Lenich kako je bilo na punkciji? jesi dobila nesto za ublažavanje boli?


Dobila sam jednu jajnu stanicu :D i nista za bolove. Dr.me uvjerio da nece biti strasno i izdrzala sam.  :Wink:

----------


## Frixie

Nek se lijepo oplodi i dijeli i nek bude dobitna! Sretno!

----------


## Jolica30

Lenich sretno, drzim fige da sve bude ok.

----------


## Lenich

Hvala curke i ja vama!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Jolica30

Neka nam ovaj bude dobitni da se vise ne srecemo gore :D

----------


## Lenich

Slazem se  :Wink:  
Ja cekam da me nazove biologinja.... najrade bi ja nazvala tamo.

----------


## Jolica30

Ajoj draga ja sam ludila cijeli vikend. Prvo u subotu sam cekala dali se oplodila a onda u nedjelju dali se djeli i ako da kada je transfer. Mislim da sam u ta dva dana bila zrela za psihijatriju. Drzim ti fige i cekamo rezultate.

----------


## Lenich

> Ajoj draga ja sam ludila cijeli vikend. Prvo u subotu sam cekala dali se oplodila a onda u nedjelju dali se djeli i ako da kada je transfer. Mislim da sam u ta dva dana bila zrela za psihijatriju. Drzim ti fige i cekamo rezultate.


Za poluditi!
Mogu si misliti kako ti je bilo, ali sad imas svoju srecicu u sebi...  :Smile: 
Miruj draga i pozitivno razmisljaj, sad je to to.

----------


## JUHU

Jolica30 i Lenich Sretno da budu lijepe vijesti za obje.

----------


## Jolica30

Lenich ima li novosti draga?

----------


## Lenich

Nema jos nis, nitko me ne zove. Cekam do 18h pa onda zovem ja...

----------


## Jolica30

A vjerojatno mora proci jedno vrijeme da se vidi dali se oplodila i dali je ok.

----------


## Lenich

Pise svugdje 24 sata, to samo sto nije.

----------


## bornastra

Pozdrav drage moje...

Lenich, Jolica30, sretno! Držim vam fige najveće... od srca!

MM je danas bio kod urologa... uredan fizikalni i UZVučni nalaz prostate, veličina, oblik, sve uredno. Doktor sumnja na opstruktivnu azospermiju, sljedeci tjedan MM ide dati urin i krv još da se potvrdi. Ali mu je doktor rekao da bi i nalaz spermiograma bilo dobro još jednom napraviti jer na temelju jednog nalaze se ne može dati točna dijagnoza.
Koliko čitam, opstruktivna je bolja od neopstruktivne, ima više načina za MPO.
Kakva su vaša iskustva?
Pozdrav svima i punoooo pozitive vam šaljem...

----------


## Lenich

Oplodila se! Kaze da je bila zrela i da je transfer najvjerovatnije u cetvrtak popodne. 
 :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Jupiiiii Lenich, bravo bravo  :Smile:

----------


## JUHU

Lenich pa to je super vijest, bravoooooo  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

> Pozdrav drage moje...
> 
> Lenich, Jolica30, sretno! Držim vam fige najveće... od srca!
> 
> MM je danas bio kod urologa... uredan fizikalni i UZVučni nalaz prostate, veličina, oblik, sve uredno. Doktor sumnja na opstruktivnu azospermiju, sljedeci tjedan MM ide dati urin i krv još da se potvrdi. Ali mu je doktor rekao da bi i nalaz spermiograma bilo dobro još jednom napraviti jer na temelju jednog nalaze se ne može dati točna dijagnoza.
> Koliko čitam, opstruktivna je bolja od neopstruktivne, ima više načina za MPO.
> Kakva su vaša iskustva?
> Pozdrav svima i punoooo pozitive vam šaljem...



da, u pravu si kad kazes da je opstruktivna azoo bolja jer to zapravo znaci da ima genetskog materijala, ali nesto mu prijeci izlazak. Definitivno treba ponoviti spermiogram i napraviti analizu hormona, mozda i punkciju. I ako je op. azoo krecete u borbu.

----------


## spajalica

Molim Vas da temu ne pretvarate u čavrljanje. tema je poptpomognuta u privatnim klinikama i molim da se drzite teme. ako nastavite brisat cu postove.

----------


## Frixie

Cure, u poliklinici Škvorc su dobili usmeni odgovor da im se produžuje ugovor, sad čekaju da ga dobe potpisanog.
Ne znam koliko je postupaka u pitanju, al evo čisto provjerena info

----------


## JUHU

Cure, vi koje ste vec imale postupke u Privatnim klinikama dali se sjecate Kada ste placale, dali kad ste isle na punkciju ili kad Vam je bio transfer? Hvala

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam platila opću anesteziju nakon punkcije (postupak bio na teret hzzo).
A drugi puta sam sve platila nakon transfera - jer tek tad vide jel obračunavaju smrzavanje i sl

----------


## laura33

JUHU ja sam uvijek svagdje placala nakon transfera kompletan racun.

----------


## JUHU

za vas koje ste imale postupke u repromedu ili drugim poliklinikama dali se mora nositi nešto na punkciju (ogrtač, šlape etc..) nisu mi rekli ništa pa predpostavljam da ništa ne treba ili? Hvala

----------


## Iva86

Juhu netreba ti ništa, sve dobiješ tamo tako je barem u Beti+ i Škvorcu

----------


## Vrci

U beti ima svega,pa cak i ulozaka ako ti treba. Tamo dobijes spavacicu,papuce i ogrtac

----------


## bornastra

Pozdrav cure...

MM je obavio urologa, 99% da se radi o opstruktivnoj azospermiji.

Ima li pozitivnih iskustava s tom dijagnozom? Može li se ona ikako dovesti u normalu?
Ili je biopsija prvo i pravo rješenje za to?

I također Vas molim ima li koja mail ili kakav kontakt od poliklinike Repromed? Suprug i ja smo se definitivno odlučili za tu polikliniku i dr. R. 
Čujemo samo pozitivne komentare na doktora i na polikliniku.

----------


## JUHU

Bornastra: Evo web od poliklinike Repromed tu imaš i brojeve telefona http://www.poliklinika-repromed.hr

----------


## JUHU

Drage cure evo i mog prvog iskustva. Danas sam imala punkciju i sve je prošlo super. Nisam uzimala opcu anasteziju, Dali su mi lokalnu, bilo je bezbolno, i sve je trajalo 5 min. Sutra čekam poziv biologa i nadamo se da ce se barem jedna od tri js oploditi.

----------


## Rominka

> Pozdrav cure...
> 
> MM je obavio urologa, 99% da se radi o opstruktivnoj azospermiji.
> 
> Ima li pozitivnih iskustava s tom dijagnozom? Može li se ona ikako dovesti u normalu?
> Ili je biopsija prvo i pravo rješenje za to?
> 
> I također Vas molim ima li koja mail ili kakav kontakt od poliklinike Repromed? Suprug i ja smo se definitivno odlučili za tu polikliniku i dr. R. 
> Čujemo samo pozitivne komentare na doktora i na polikliniku.


Ako je tako mozda bi i punkcija bila dovoljna. Inace je praksa da prvo naprave i idu putem punkcije jer je manje invazivna. Ne znam tu kliniku, nemamo iskustva s njom. Mm  je punkciju radio na VV, a za biopsiju smo se spremali na Merkuru no dr je na kraju odustala jer nije bilo nikakve naznake da bi mogla biti op. azoo. Nazalos, dovesti u normalu ne mozes, ali bitna cinjenica jest da ima proizvodnje spermija.

----------


## sandy0606

Bornastra evo mi se javljamo kao pozitivno iskustvo s azooo dijagnozom. Eto me u 39tj i svaki cas trebam roditi malog pisulinca. Nase dijagnoze su azoo i snizeni amh. Sve smo obavljali na vuk vrhovcu i merkuru. Ja na vv stimulaciju a mm biopsiju na merkuru kod dr. Jureneca. Po nasem iskustvu pomoci u vidu vitamina minerala prehrane kod azoo nema. Svasta isprobali i nista. Punkcijom testisa kod dr perosa nije nadjeno nista al zato biopsiom jest i to sasvim dovoljno materijala. Pitaj ako te sto jos zanima.

----------


## Zulta

Mi smo bili na prvom razgovoru u Beta+, prvi dojmovi za dr.D su super, jednostavna i pristupačna, pojasnila nam je sve što smo pitali i otišli smo od njih sa dozom olakšanja.
Dobila sam upute da ponovim nalaz hormona. Da li netko zna, da li za to trebam novu uputnicu ili mi za to vrijedi D1 uputnica koju sam dobila od prim.ginekologa?

----------


## bornastra

Cure, žene... hvala Vam na svakom odgovoru.

Izmijeniti iskustvo puno znači. Još smo novi u tomu svemu, puno istražujem i svaka vijest ( i dobra i loša) puno znači.

*JUHU*, drago mi je da je sve super prošlo. Sve najbolje dalje. Ti si u Repromedu? Jesi zadovoljna?

*Rominka*, baš mi je žao radi vas. Jeste isprobali MicroTESE? Čitam za to da je najbolja opcija... biopsija s naočalama, tako je neki nazivaju. Želim vam svu sreću u svim daljnjim postupcima.

*Sandy0606*, prekrasno. Hvala ti na tvom iskustvu, to budi nadu. Ali trebamo još potvrditi op. azzo., MM ide vaditi hormone pa ćemo vidjeti kako dalje. Kod mene za sada sve u redu.
Kod vas je bila op. azzo?

----------


## JUHU

@bornastra mi smo jako zadovoljni s dr R i s cijelim timom u repromedu. I oni su vam moja topla preporuka. Ako odete na konzultacije i sami ćete se uvjeriti. Svi su jako stručni, ljubazni, dragi ma imaju sve moje pohvale.  :Smile:  necete pogrijesiti ako se odlucite za njih.  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Bornastra, ne nismo pokusali. Niti cemo pokusavati. Mi smo se odlucili na donaciju. Prerizicnan je taj proces i moze vise naskoditi mm nego donijeti rezultate. A sve upucuje na neopstruktivnu azoo tako da zaista nema smisla. No, ako imate sansu krenite odmah. I sretno!

----------


## Frixie

> Mi smo bili na prvom razgovoru u Beta+, prvi dojmovi za dr.D su super, jednostavna i pristupačna, pojasnila nam je sve što smo pitali i otišli smo od njih sa dozom olakšanja.
> Dobila sam upute da ponovim nalaz hormona. Da li netko zna, da li za to trebam novu uputnicu ili mi za to vrijedi D1 uputnica koju sam dobila od prim.ginekologa?


Ako si D1 dobila za postupak potpomognute, za spolne hormone morati ćeš tražiti novu uputnicu.

U B+ ćete preko HZZO-a?

----------


## Jolica30

Cure mene zanima dali je Skvorcu produzen ugovor i na koji period?

----------


## iva777

Na webu pise do 31.3.2017 ,( danas) nema info za dalje.

----------


## snelly85

Dr.Skvorcu su produzili ugovor  :Smile: 
Bila sam danas na uzv pa sam pitala....

----------


## Jolica30

Na koliko?

----------


## Inesz

> HZZO je privatnicima u dva navrata produljivao ugovore prema ovoj odluci iz 29. lipnja 2016.
> http://www.hzzo.hr/wp-content/upload....g..pdf?6d8ad4 
> (na stranici 31 je odluka) 
> 
> ...može se i vidjeti da *su obje privatne klinike* ugovorile (i kasnije dobile produljenje tih ugovora) za *standardne stimulirane* postupke IVF-a, postupke uz blagi protokol i postupke u prirodnom ciklusu.


-odluka HZZO-a o produljenu ugovora s privatnim klinikama za postupke radi smanjenja nacionalne liste čekanja:
http://www.hzzo.hr/ugovornim-partner...g-razdoblja-2/

_"29.03.2017. Objavljeno u	Izdvojene novosti
Izvješćujemo Vas da je Upravno vijeće HZZO-a donijelo Odluku o produženju ugovornog razdoblja do 30. lipnja 2017. godine za sve zdravstvene ustanove i privatne zdravstvene radnike te isporučitelje ortopedskih i drugih pomagala koji imaju sklopljene ugovore o provođenju zdravstvene zaštite iz obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja/ o isporuci ortopedskih i drugih pomagala do 31. ožujka 2017. godine. Svim navedenim ugovornim partnerima koji ispunjavaju uvjete za produženje ugovornog odnosa, bit će u narednih nekoliko dana dostavljeni dodaci ugovora pod jednakim uvjetima koji su vrijedili prilikom sklapanja ugovora.

Vaš HZZO"_

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala Inesz na informaciji  :Smile:

----------


## JUHU

Bornastra: nisam te dugo čula, kako ide stvari, dali ste bili na konzultacijama kod dr R, nadam se da sve ide po planu.  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

Pozdrav draga JUHU.

Nismo još bili na konzultacijama, danas krećemo sa bioenergijom (nemamo kaj za izgubiti)... ja imam ludnicu na poslu, MM ima ludnicu na poslu i odlučili smo pričekati da prođe Uskrs pa krećemo u našu borbu.
Tako da sljedeći tjedan idemo na zadnju pretragu i onda se javljamo doktoru. Čujem da se odmah drugi dan dobije termin? 
Kako si ti? Dali se oplodila koja j.s.? Koja je vaša dijagnoza?

----------


## bornastra

JUHU, sada baš čitam tvoje postove na drugoj temi...
Držim fige da je implatacijsko krvarenje...!!! Od srca!!

----------


## JUHU

Hvala to draga, Ja sam vec lagano ludaaaaaa. Nadam se da cu izdrzati do bete 18.4 I da ce sve biti ok. 
Drzim fige da Vam sve bude ok.  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

Cure,znate li koji je put da se u privatnim klinikama ide u postupak na teret Hzzo? Ceka li se to dugo red ili kako? Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## MonaLi

MalaMa -ja kad sam bila kod Škvorca na konzultacijama rekao je dođite iduci ciklus da vas pogledam na uzv i onda onaj iza krecemo. Ali da sam došla 8-12.dc vjerojatno bi krenuli odmah iduci ciklus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jolica30

Ne ceka se dugo, ja sam bila kod Skvorca i cim sam izvadila od nalaza jos sto je on trazio isli smo u postupak.

----------


## Frixie

Ja sam kod Škvorca. Naručila sam se bila za konzultacije, ali sam prije skinula s njegove web stranice podatke što on sve traži od obrade i to sam napravila. Na konzulacijama smo imali sve potrebne nalaze i naručio me je 23dc na UZV da vidi da nema ciste (npr. folikularna) i napomenu da donesem idući put D1 uputnicu od svog ginekologa. Došla sam tad 23dc na UZV i on mi je dao lijekove s kojima sam startala 3dc. 

Sve ide jako brzo, možda ti na konzultacijama veli da li trebaš još kaj vaditi od nalaza i pretraga. Mislim da sam na konzultacije čekala nekih 10ak dana.

Konzultacije se plaćaju (300kn) i UZV (250kn) jer to nije pokriveno HZZO-om.

Ako ideš na UZV 2dc prije samog postupka (ja sam jednom tako) i dobiješ isti dan lijekove za stim, onda se ne plaća taj UZV jer si već u postupku.

----------


## MalaMa

Curke puno vam hvala. U cetvrtak me ceka transfer u drzavnoj bolnici ali razmisljam i o drugim opcijama u slucaju ponovnog neuspjeha.

----------


## iva777

cure , imam dogovorene konzultacije kod dr.Lucingera za tjedan dana.
Imate li kakve svjeze informacije? koliko se ceka na postupak?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## s_iva

Kod njega se nikad ne čeka. 
Idete sa postupkom kad možete i želite.
Super izbor - moje blizanke su "njegove"!

----------


## iva777

iva hvala ti , moze i.meni takav ishod  :Smile: )))

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tinca18

Drage moje, evo i mog iskustva. U ponedjeljak imala aspiraciju uz koktelcic, sve proslo bezbolno.
3 folikula, 2 js, obje oplodene, 1. 8st, 2. 4st.danas transfer obje. 
Sad sam u mirovanju i cekanju.
Beta+, dok. Domitrovic, prvi IVF, prezadovoljna odnosom dok i sestara.

----------


## bornastra

Drage... lijepo je čitati lijepe vijesti i Vaša iskustva.

Od srca Vam svima želim da jednom ugledamo naše bebice.
Ja sljedeći tjedan zovem za konzultacije u Repromed, jedva čekam čuti imamo li ja i suprug šanse. Nema odustajanja, zadnji atom snage trebamo dati...

JUHU, kako si nam ti?

----------


## Lutza

Curke, prijavljujem drugi neuspjesni FET u B+. Iduci idemo u prirodnom ciklusu. Vracali smo oba puta po jednu blasticu.

----------


## JUHU

Drage moje nakon 15 dugih dana čekanja moja Beta jutros 2831. Još sam u šoku.

----------


## Rominka

JUHU, ovo je bas juhuuuuu rezultat! Cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Drage moje nakon 15 dugih dana čekanja moja Beta jutros 2831. Još sam u šoku.


opaaaa! divna beta  :Smile:  cestitam!

----------


## Lutza

> Drage moje nakon 15 dugih dana čekanja moja Beta jutros 2831. Još sam u šoku.


Juhu, cestitam od srca!!!

----------


## bornastra

JUHU, neizmjerno mi je drago!!!
Čestitam vam od srca, prekrasna vijest...  :Smile: ))))))

Molim te kada dođete k sebi da nam opišeš postupak- od vaših dijagnoza, pretraga koje ste obavili, samog postupka... MM i ja se spremamo za Repromed, krajem ovog ili početkom sljedećeg tjedna... jedva čekam. Znam da si ti prošla ICSI, to čeka i nas najvjerojatnije pa te molim kada ćeš moći kratki opis svega...
ČESTITAM JOŠ JEDNOM! PREKRASNO...  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Juhu cestitam !!! Beta ko kuca!!

----------


## Zulta

> Drage moje, evo i mog iskustva. U ponedjeljak imala aspiraciju uz koktelcic, sve proslo bezbolno.
> 3 folikula, 2 js, obje oplodene, 1. 8st, 2. 4st.danas transfer obje. 
> Sad sam u mirovanju i cekanju.
> Beta+, dok. Domitrovic, prvi IVF, prezadovoljna odnosom dok i sestara.


Tinca18 držimo palčeve! Da li je to išlo preko HZZO-a?

----------


## Frixie

*JUHU* e to je beta! čestitam!

----------


## JUHU

> JUHU, neizmjerno mi je drago!!!
> Čestitam vam od srca, prekrasna vijest... ))))))
> 
> Molim te kada dođete k sebi da nam opišeš postupak- od vaših dijagnoza, pretraga koje ste obavili, samog postupka... MM i ja se spremamo za Repromed, krajem ovog ili početkom sljedećeg tjedna... jedva čekam. Znam da si ti prošla ICSI, to čeka i nas najvjerojatnije pa te molim kada ćeš moći kratki opis svega...
> ČESTITAM JOŠ JEDNOM! PREKRASNO...


Hej draga evo naše price, 
Ja- smanjena ovarijalna rezerva a mm- OAT
Od nalaza sam morala napraviti hormone na štitnjaču, briseve 3.dan ciklusa na uteaplasmu, microplasmu i clamidiu.
Te smo oboje vadili krv za hepatitis i ja sam Jos  vadila RH faktor.
U trećem mjesecu kad smo bili spremni za postupak. 2 dan ciklusa sam vadila Krv za estradiol I progesteron I taj dan sam dobila prvu inekciju Elonvu, Nakon toga 5x orgulatran te 600 iu Puregona I onda na kraja brevactide stipericu. Imala sam 3 js, punkciju nisam ni osjatila dr je jako njezan i to sam sve bez anastazije radila, 2 Js su se razvile u prekrasne blastice te su mi vracenje obje. Transfer trajao par minuta I sasvim bezbolno. Ako te Jos Nesto zanima slobodno pitaj. Sretno Vam  :Smile:

----------


## 3006

Tinca18 sretno...također sam u toj fazi

----------


## 3006

JUHU čestitam

----------


## bornastra

*Tinca18, 3006*... sretno!

Javljajte nam rezultate...

JUHU, hvala na vašoj priči. Zanima me još samo dali je suprug radio punkciju ili biopsiju ili su malce pronašli u spermi?
Uživaj u trundoći, kada je prvi UZV? Gdje ćeš voditi trudnoću?

----------


## JUHU

> *Tinca18, 3006*... sretno!
> 
> Javljajte nam rezultate...
> 
> JUHU, hvala na vašoj priči. Zanima me još samo dali je suprug radio punkciju ili biopsiju ili su malce pronašli u spermi?
> Uživaj u trundoći, kada je prvi UZV? Gdje ćeš voditi trudnoću?


E draga mm nije radio punkciju ni biopsiju jer je Imao kolicinski dosta plivaca Šamo sto su neki bili jako spori a drugi lose kvakitete. Evo jutros sam ponovila betu I jutros je 6051 nemogu vjerivati. Za dva tjedna Imam prvi ultrazvuk Kod Radoncica a i Kod njega cu voditi trudnocu, iskreno nezelim nikog drugog Osim njega da mi vodi trudnocu. On je stvarno Jedna divna osoba, mislim cjeli tim iz Repromed's je, vidjet ces.  :Smile:  
Kad vi Idete, Jeste zakazali termin za konzultacije?

----------


## Vrci

Jel on vodi cijelu trudnocu? Znam da privatnici koji se bave mpo uglavnom vode privih 12tjedana, i to je to

----------


## JUHU

> Jel on vodi cijelu trudnocu? Znam da privatnici koji se bave mpo uglavnom vode privih 12tjedana, i to je to


Mislim da da, nije mi nitro rekao da nemoze. Repromed je Poliklinika I za ginekologiju pa ne vidim za sto nebi vodili trudnoce. Budem Jos jednom provjerila na sljedecem ultrazvuku pa javim.  :Smile:

----------


## matahari

> Jel on vodi cijelu trudnocu? Znam da privatnici koji se bave mpo uglavnom vode privih 12tjedana, i to je to


Ja sam cijelu trudnoću kod njega vodila. Tad je još bio u Viliju

----------


## Gabi25

Vodi cijele trudnoce, ja sam išla kod njega do 25. tjedna dok nisam zavrsila u bolnici

----------


## bornastra

Nismo još zakazali termin, MM mora obaviti još hormone.
Prikupljamo još nalaze, pa se javljamo sljedeći tjedan, od srca se nadam. Stalno nam je neka gužva zbog posla, i nekad sam jadna i ljuta kaj već nismo to sve obavili. Ali dobro.
Kod mog MM-a je azzo, pa nezz kaj cemo morati s tim prolaziti, tj. kaj će on prolaziti i jel ćemo uopće naći malce...
Ali jedva čekam da odemo u Repromed kod doktora R, same divne riječi za njega čujem...
Super da se kod njega može voditi cijela trudnoća...

----------


## Frixie

> Hej draga evo naše price, 
> Ja- smanjena ovarijalna rezerva a mm- OAT


Kod nas je također smanjena ovarijska zaliha i OAT, ali MM ima samo par komada plivača.
Također smo prolazili stim s Elonvom, Orgalutranom i Puregonom (x2)  :Grin:  pa pitanjce koliki ti je AMH i FSH?

----------


## Tinca18

Da, bilo je preko Hzzzo-a. Hvala ti jos 3 dana cekanja

----------


## Tinca18

> Tinca18 držimo palčeve! Da li je to išlo preko HZZO-a?


Da islo je preko Hzzo-a

----------


## Tinca18

> Tinca18 sretno...također sam u toj fazi


Onda sretno i tebi, kad vadis betu?

----------


## Inesz

> Da islo je preko Hzzo-a


sretno! 
kakvu si stimulaciju imala? koje su dijagnoze?

----------


## JUHU

> Kod nas je također smanjena ovarijska zaliha i OAT, ali MM ima samo par komada plivača.
> Također smo prolazili stim s Elonvom, Orgalutranom i Puregonom (x2)  pa pitanjce koliki ti je AMH i FSH?


Hej Frixie moj AMH je bio 0.60 a ocekivana  vrijesnost pise da je ( 0.67 - 9.49)
FSH je bio 11,7 to sam radila 3 dan ciklusa.

----------


## IVANA 86

Trnutno sam u Petrovoj, nemogu reći da sam baš zadovoljna... Razmišljam o poliklinici Betaplus i Škvorc. Da li mi netko ovdje može preporučiti nekoga. Također na stranicama poliklinike Škvorc nisam našla da li im je produžen ugovor sa Zavodom pa ako netko zna.. Isto tako gledala sam popis nalaza koji se traže pa sam primjetila da oni traže i neke koji inače nisu standardni i koje ja zasad nemam (uvz dojki, urea)... Da li mi netko iz prve ruke može reći da li su svi ti nalazi obvezni?

----------


## Tinca18

> sretno! 
> kakvu si stimulaciju imala? koje su dijagnoze?


Hej, Inesz. 
Mm oligozoospermia,  ja sa rijetkim ovulacijama, lowresponder,  Amh 7.6, ostali hormoni u granicama, ostali nalazi ok, veli dok  da zajedno bez pomoci ne mozemo ostati trudni. 
Pocela za suprefactom, estrofemom, duphastonom, i elonvom ali sam slabo reagirala, pa nastavila sa menopurom 6 dana i ovitrelle stopericom.
Zbog slabe reakcije punkcija tek 18dan i to samo 3 folikula, transfer 2 zametka.
Trenutno u cekanju bete.

----------


## snelly85

> Trnutno sam u Petrovoj, nemogu reći da sam baš zadovoljna... Razmišljam o poliklinici Betaplus i Škvorc. Da li mi netko ovdje može preporučiti nekoga. Također na stranicama poliklinike Škvorc nisam našla da li im je produžen ugovor sa Zavodom pa ako netko zna.. Isto tako gledala sam popis nalaza koji se traže pa sam primjetila da oni traže i neke koji inače nisu standardni i koje ja zasad nemam (uvz dojki, urea)... Da li mi netko iz prve ruke može reći da li su svi ti nalazi obvezni?


Uzv dojki nije obavezan,pustit ce vas u postupak i bez toga ali dr uvijek naglasi da je dobro nakon 30.god prije ulaska u stimulaciju napravit uzv,pogotovo ako kao u mom slucaju postoji ubobiteljskoj anamnezi opterecenje(baka po mami je imala karcinom dojke).
Ostalo kaj se trazi je kks,urea,kreatinin,urin....to je dobro napraviti cisto da se vidi zdravstveno stanje s obzirom da se ide na trudnocu.
Ostali nalazi su standardni koje obavljate kad ulazite u mpo.
Ugovor im je produzen do kraja 6.mj.
Nadam se da sam pomogla.

----------


## IVANA 86

snelly - jesi pomogla si, hvala. Nego sad još jedno pitanje...imam folikularnu cistu, rečeno je s njom nemogu u postupak, dala mi dokoktorica dva mjeseca kontracepciju da to pukne. I sad...recimo dogovorim konzultacije kod Škvorca i donesem uputnicu a ja sad nemogu u postupak dok se cista ne makne, a oni imaju ugovor do 6  mjeseca. Kako onda?

----------


## Frixie

Zakaj 2mjeseca pilule? 
Meni je Š. bio dao samo jedan mjesec da idemo cisti u postupak, jer sam sklona folikularnim cistama.

Najbolje ti je nazvati dr. i dogovoriti se za konzultacije. Tamo ćeš sve dalje s njim dogovarati oko postupka, a pogledati će te i na UZV.

----------


## IVANA 86

Ovako - progesteron mi je drugog dana visok, a onaj 21. dan prenizak. Rekla je dr. da je to od te folikularne ciste. Ona je tu već nekih 5 mj, ima 22 mm i nikako da pukne. Ono što me ljuti je što je cijelo vrijeme tu a dr. se sad sjetila reći da je to problem. Isto kao i ti skona sam tome, kao i endometriozi, taman kad sam rješila endometrij na lijevoj jajniku, evo ti folikule koja ne puca na desnom... Imam osjećaj da ćemo tako dovjeka i da me se dr. htjela rješiti... Rekla je da idemo u stimulirani ivf.. (jedan jajovod začepljen), ciklusi su mi kratki i ovulacija već negdje 9dc..valjda zato. Jeli tebi pukla ta folikula od tog jednog mjeseca kontracepcije?

----------


## Frixie

Puknu mi s mengom,  al dovoljno da me iživciraju da ne mogu krenuti u postupak. 
A pilula će samo spriječiti da se pojavi vodeći folikul, pa onda nema kaj rasti.
Frendica je svoju cistu riješila uljem noćurka, al s obzirom da imaš i endometriozu ne znam dal da probaš s njim. Ne znam koliko može utjecati u negativnom smislu na endometriozu. Možda ne može, al evo stvarno ne znam. Provjeri si malo to.

Al, definitivan moj savjet je (ako si skroz odlučila za promjenu klinike) nazovi obje privatne koje imaju ugovor s HZZO-om i dogovori prvo konzultacije za postupak preko HZZO-a. Kod Š. su konzultacije 300 kn, ne znam koliko su u B+ (znat će cure). Mislim da je najbitnije da se ti osjećaš zadovoljna pristupom doktora koji te vodi, a i uvijek je dobro čuti drugo mišljenje.

----------


## IVANA 86

Nazvala sam B+, kažu da samo jedna dr. vodi hzzo potupke. Ukoliko je netko kod nje molila bi iskustva... O poliklinici Škvorc sam pročitala baš puno lijepih stvari ali nisam iz Zagreba (tu radim odnedavno) i nikad bila u Samoboru...valjda nije problem naći ih. Dr. koja me vodi u Petrovoj možda i nije toliko loša al ja pristupom zadovoljna nisam. Ima tu stvari...da i ne pišem... Ja ciste i ovakve i onakve imam godinama, isto tako bila sam na raznoraznim tabletama i obično su ciste tu nakon mjesec dana od prestanke bilo kakve terapije. Hvala ti na savjetu, mislim da je dobar i za endo. Nego zašto uopće ta folikula smeta, taj mi dio nije baš jasan. Kako poliklinika Škvorc radi, da li mogu dogovorit u popodnevnim satima konzultacije, foliulometirje...

----------


## Frixie

Ha, čuj ne mozes s cistama u postupak. Samo će jesti stimulaciju koliko sam ja shvatila i narasti će onda još veća.

Sa svim privatnicima dogovaras kako ti pase, ujutro/popodne.
Evo, ja sam danas isla na UZV 3dc da vidimo jesu li jajnici čisti od folik.cisti i da prebrojimo antralce. Kako ih ima za moje godine i AMH dobar broj odmah smo danas i startali s postupkom. 

U drugom postupku mi je jedna fm pala i na nedjelju. Poliklinika Š. uvijek radi, osim po ljeti u 8mj. kad imaju godišnji. Lako ih i nađeš, na ulasku su u grad.

----------


## IVANA 86

Hvala ti, puno si mi pomogla. Nazvati ću u pon, ne košta me ništa. Dakle danas...želim od srca da to bude to!  :Smile:  Nisam znala da folikularne cise "jedu" stimulaciju, e to mi nitko  nije obasnio.a ta moja se ne miče i ne miče. Do sad sam duphastone pila..ništa. Ali hvala na objašnjenju.

----------


## sanjka

> Ha, čuj ne mozes s cistama u postupak. Samo će jesti stimulaciju koliko sam ja shvatila i narasti će onda još veća.
> 
> Sa svim privatnicima dogovaras kako ti pase, ujutro/popodne.
> Evo, ja sam danas isla na UZV 3dc da vidimo jesu li jajnici čisti od folik.cisti i da prebrojimo antralce. Kako ih ima za moje godine i AMH dobar broj odmah smo danas i startali s postupkom. 
> 
> U drugom postupku mi je jedna fm pala i na nedjelju. Poliklinika Š. uvijek radi, osim po ljeti u 8mj. kad imaju godišnji. Lako ih i nađeš, na ulasku su u grad.


Frixi sretno...jesi ponavljala hormone sad prije postupka?

----------


## Inesz

> Nazvala sam B+, kažu da samo jedna dr. vodi hzzo potupke. Ukoliko je netko kod nje molila bi iskustva... O poliklinici Škvorc sam pročitala baš puno lijepih stvari ali nisam iz Zagreba (tu radim odnedavno) i nikad bila u Samoboru...valjda nije problem naći ih. Dr. koja me vodi u Petrovoj možda i nije toliko loša al ja pristupom zadovoljna nisam. Ima tu stvari...da i ne pišem... Ja ciste i ovakve i onakve imam godinama, isto tako bila sam na raznoraznim tabletama i obično su ciste tu nakon mjesec dana od prestanke bilo kakve terapije. Hvala ti na savjetu, mislim da je dobar i za endo. Nego zašto uopće ta folikula smeta, taj mi dio nije baš jasan. Kako poliklinika Škvorc radi, da li mogu dogovorit u popodnevnim satima konzultacije, foliulometirje...


Ovdje je korisnica nedavno napisala da postupke koje je BetaPlus s HZZO-om ugovorila radi smanjenja nacionalne liste čekanja, vodi ginekologinja M. Bračun.
Na web stranicama BetaPlus klinike da se pročitati da je M. Bračun *nije subspecijalist* humane reprodukcije već da je trenutno u procesu subspecijalizacije.

----------


## IVANA 86

Inesz - hvala nainfo. Budući da imam puno problema ipak bi voljela bi nekog jaaaako stručnog kome bi se dala u ruke...

----------


## Frixie

> Dakle danas...želim od srca da to bude to!


Hvala ti. Sretno dalje u potrazi za dr. koji će ti sjesti.



> Frixi sretno...jesi ponavljala hormone sad prije postupka?


Thnx misko.
Jesam, morala sam. Prošli ciklus na 4dc je FSH bio 16.7, pa sam morala s novim ciklusom ponoviti FSH i estradiol.
Vadila sam sad 2dc privat (FSH je 6.8) kako bi vidli kaj je s njim sad.

----------


## Inesz

Na ovoj temi se prije 11 dana pisalo da HZZO postupke u BetiPlus radi subspecijalizantica:


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83319-M...77#post2974277




> Da, jedan jajovod, amh 9 pmol/L, TSH 5,22 (sad ga snižavam), spermiogram odličan. Skroz sam zbunjena, išla sam ponoviti papa test u Beta+ *gdje su mi rekli da samo dr. Bračun radi preko HZZO-a* i sad bi ponovo trebali kod nje na konzultacije, a već smo platili konzultacije kod dr. Dmitrović koja nam je napisala da idemo preko HZZO-a ukoliko obnove ugovor.Više mi ništa nije jasno. O dr. D imamo samo riječi hvale, ali neće nas sad valjda navlačiti da ponavljamo hrpu tih konzultacija kod raznih doktora unutar Beta+, meni to nema nikakvog smisla. Baš sam ljuta i razočarana s takvim pristupom, kao da već postupak sam po sebi nije dovoljno težak.

----------


## sanjka

> Hvala ti. Sretno dalje u potrazi za dr. koji će ti sjesti.
> 
> Thnx misko.
> Jesam, morala sam. Prošli ciklus na 4dc je FSH bio 16.7, pa sam morala s novim ciklusom ponoviti FSH i estradiol.
> Vadila sam sad 2dc privat (FSH je 6.8) kako bi vidli kaj je s njim sad.


Znam zato bas i pitam. 
Vidis ti to, tko bi rekao da je pod kontracepcijom bio tako visok.

----------


## Frixie

Prije prvog postupka je bio 12.8, a prije drugog 14.9. Al s obzirom na godine i niži AMH ajde bilo mi je razumljivo da je visi.
Al kad sam vidla nalaz prošli ciklus mrak mi je pao na oci. :D

----------


## sanjka

> Prije prvog postupka je bio 12.8, a prije drugog 14.9. Al s obzirom na godine i niži AMH ajde bilo mi je razumljivo da je visi.
> Al kad sam vidla nalaz prošli ciklus mrak mi je pao na oci. :D


U istom smo sosu :/

----------


## malimis123

Bornastra,
I kod MM je dijagnoza azoo, od nalaza smo napravili hormone, bakteriolosku analizu urina i ejakulata, UZV testisa, kariogram i mikrodelecije i svi nalazi su uredni osim povisenog FSH. Sa svim tim nalazima bili smo kod urologa i on savjetuje biopsiju. Bili smo i u Repromedu i doktor R. je takoder pogledao sve nalaze, dogovor je da mu se javimo nakon sto dobijemo rezultate biopsije testisa. Moj savjet ti je da, ako vec niste, napravite sve ove pretrage i obavite pregled kod urologa, a tek nakon toga se javite u Repromed...Sretno u borbi

----------


## Tinca18

Mi smo bili kod dr. D. u beti+, pa kad im je obnovljen ugovor, isli smo preko hzzo-a, a ostali smo kod dr. D i ona nam je sve radila.

----------


## IVANA 86

Hvala svima, sad sam malo pametnija  :Smile:  Ali mislim da će ukoliko budem promjenila izbor ipak biti Škvorc poliklinika!!

----------


## bornastra

Pozdrav malimiš123...

Hvala ti na vašem iskustvu. Onda mene i MM čeka jos dosta pretraga. Jedan dio smo vec obavili kod urologa, urolog sumnja na opstruktivnu azzo jer je na UZV apsolutno sve u redu... kod tvog supruga je opstruktivna ili neopstruktivna azzo?
Gdje ste sve pretrage obavljali-kariogram, mikrodelecije... ?
I gdje cete obavljati biopsiju?
Hvala ti... također i vama želim puno sreće! Tipkamo se...

----------


## Jolica30

Frixie vidim da si i ti kod dr.Skvorca pa me zanima ako znas info kada su oni u 8.mj na godisnjem?

----------


## Frixie

Prošle godine njega nije bilo u onom periodu od početka mjeseca pa do posle Gospe. Za ovu ne znam ziher. Lani je rekao da on tak obično ide na g.o., pa je pretpostavka da će tak i ove.

Nego, rekla sam da bi mijenjala štopericu. Da bi umjesto Orgalutrana radije 2 Brevactidea. Složio se  :Very Happy:  Eto, briga manje.
Sad sam u fazi standardne brige oko rasta folikula - panika je prisutna  :Grin:

----------


## MalaMa

Frixie i ostale cure znate li je li uobicajeno da privatnicima produzuju ugovor s hzzo,odnosno moze li se ocekivati da ce i nakon lipnja opet produziti Škvorcu taj ugovor? Sto mislite?

----------


## Vrci

Zadnjih par godina stalno produljuju, tako da mislim da ne bude problema i dalje tako

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala ti frixie, zbunilo me to jerr je on rekao telefonski da mogu planirati postupak za kraj kolovoza pa sad kad sam pročitala da su u 8.mj na go odmah me panika ulovila :D

----------


## malimis123

Bornastra,

Hormone, bakteriolosku analizu urina i ejakulata i spermiogram smo obavljali u petrovoj, UZV privatno a kariogram i mikrodelecije na sv.Duhu... u Petrovoj su nam rekli da se nalaz kariograma ceka i do 3 mjeseca, a na sv.Duhu smo ga dobili cini mi se kroz 2 tjedna. Mikrodelecije smo cekali mjesec dana, krv smo vadili na sv.Duhu ali onda oni to salju u Osijek na Medicinski fakultet.

Nitko nam nije direktno rekao je li rijec o opstruktivnoj ili neopstruktivnoj azzo niti to igdje na nalazima pise, i iako je i mom suprugu UZV potpuno uredan mislim da je ipak rijec o neopstr., buduci da mu je FSH povisen sto ukazuje na problem s proizvodnjom. Urolog je rekao da povisen FSH nije uzrok, vec posljedica azoospermije- nacin na koji tijelo reagira kada postoji problem s proizvodnjom.

Kod urologa smo bili na Rebru, i tamo cemo i na biopsiju ako se odlucimo za to...

----------


## Frixie

> Hvala ti frixie, zbunilo me to jerr je on rekao telefonski da mogu planirati postupak za kraj kolovoza pa sad kad sam pročitala da su u 8.mj na go odmah me panika ulovila :D


Aha, ma ne brini. Sad je tamo i Dubovečak, a i nisu oni cijeli mjesec na go. 
U kojoj si ti sad fazi?

EDIT: radiš još nekaj od nalaza ili samo čekate da možete ponovno krenuti?

----------


## Jolica30

Frixie ma znam da da je Dubovecak tamo ali ja najvise volim kad je Skvorc tamo. Njemu najvise vjerujem. Iskreno nije me trazio nista dodatno da napravim tako da sad samo cekam da krenem ponovno. Mislim ga traziti barem nekakve pretrage ako ovaj ljetni postupak ne uspije. Jel tebi davao nekakve dodatne pretrage i koliko je postupaka iza tebe?

----------


## bornastra

*malimiš123*,

puno ti hvala na informacijama.

Mi smo nakon početnog šoka od dijagnoze (napravili samo jedan spermiogram!) obavili privatno- UZVučni nalaz prostate, vezukula i testisa i to je u redu i doktor je napisao da se vjerojatno radi o ekstrektornoj azospermiji. Učinjena je i urinokultura, a ovaj tjedan suprug ide privatno vaditi hormone- testosteron, FSH, LH i inhibin  B.
Nakon toga sam se planirala javiti u Repromed, ali sada vidim da nama treba još puno pretraga koje najprije trebamo napraviti. Ili da se ipak javimo i poslušamo doktor R šta i kako dalje?

Znači doktor R ne obavlja biopsiju? To trebamo negdje u nekoj bolnici- savjetuješ Rebro?

Puno hvala na svakoj informaciji...

----------


## Frixie

> Frixie ma znam da da je Dubovecak tamo ali ja najvise volim kad je Skvorc tamo. Njemu najvise vjerujem. Iskreno nije me trazio nista dodatno da napravim tako da sad samo cekam da krenem ponovno. Mislim ga traziti barem nekakve pretrage ako ovaj ljetni postupak ne uspije. Jel tebi davao nekakve dodatne pretrage i koliko je postupaka iza tebe?


Dva sam postupka prošla i to kod njega. Evo sad sam u trećem.
Da sam bila pametnija u drugi postupak ne bi ulazila s malo antralaca, al eto što je tu je. Natrag se ne ide  :Smile: 

Mamina sestra ima duboku vensku trombozu, pa sam radila dio pretraga privat na trombo (FV, FII, mutacije, FXIII i PAI), a dio preko uputnice. Nije mi pisao Š. preporuku jer je rekao da tek nakon par spontanih idu pretrage na trombo, ali je nakon mutacije za FXIII rekao da napravim i ostale pretrage ako mogu. Nažicala sam gina uputnice za VG za ACE, LAC, d-dimere, protein C i S, beta2glikoprotein, ATIII ... i još čekam nalaze  :Rolling Eyes:  čeka se 8 tjedana, taman da posijedim dok ne dođu.
E da, na svoju ruku sam vadila još i vitamin D, koji je bio nizak pa ga sad suplementiram.

Vidim da i ti imaš niži AMH (moj je 12,8). Ja ti pijem i Q10 i omegu za svoja jajca. Mislila sam i dheau, al sam ju vadila i ok je vrijednost.

----------


## Frixie

> Frixie i ostale cure znate li je li uobicajeno da privatnicima produzuju ugovor s hzzo,odnosno moze li se ocekivati da ce i nakon lipnja opet produziti Škvorcu taj ugovor? Sto mislite?


Vjerujem da hoće, tako radi Š. od 2013. Prevelika gućva je u bolnicama, a i bolnicama je HZZO dignuo cijenu za postupke, dok je ugovarateljima ostala cijena na onoj iz 2013. pa im (HZZO-u) još i to ide u prilog.

----------


## MalaMa

Hvala!

----------


## Jolica30

Puno ti hvala frixie sad je tak kak je. Nadam se da mi nece trebati vise postupaka poslije ljetnog ali ako ne uspije savjetovat cu se sa dr.S koje pretrage da napravim. Gdje si vadila vitamin D?

----------


## nina977

Jolica30,vitamin D možeš izvaditi u Vinogradskoj u biokemijskom lab,ne trebaš se naručiti i nalaz ti pošalju isti dan na mail.Ja ga vadim svaki mjesec jer sam na terapiji.

----------


## Frixie

> Gdje ste sve pretrage obavljali-kariogram, mikrodelecije... ?I gdje cete obavljati biopsiju?


Mikordelecij i kariogram na Rebru. nalaz mikodelecija je bio za dva tjedna gotov, a kariograme smo čekali 3 mjeseca, jer nije bilo reagensa. Kariograme možeš napraviti i u Klaićevoj dječjoj bolnici i nalazi su kroz mjesec dana.




> Gdje si vadila vitamin D?


Privat (Synlab), nisam na uputnicu.

----------


## malimis123

Cure, ako u sklopu obrade za MPO treba napraviti pregled hormona i antitijela stitnjace, uputnicu za to daje dr opce prakse ili ginekolog?

----------


## Rominka

Ako je samo vadjenje krvi tada ti moze gin napisati,ali ako te traze misljenje endo tada ti opca praksa daje up. Takvo je moje iskustvo.

----------


## Sybila

> Cure, ako u sklopu obrade za MPO treba napraviti pregled hormona i antitijela stitnjace, uputnicu za to daje dr opce prakse ili ginekolog?


Meni je gin davao sve uputnice tijekom postupka, opca praksa preuzela nakon potvrdjene trudnoce. 
Uzmi u obzir da u nekim bolnicama (za VG znam sigurno) ti nece vaditi antitijela bez preporuke i povijesti bolesti njihovog endokrinca, samo hormone.

----------


## Zulta

> Meni je gin davao sve uputnice tijekom postupka, opca praksa preuzela nakon potvrdjene trudnoce. 
> Uzmi u obzir da u nekim bolnicama (za VG znam sigurno) ti nece vaditi antitijela bez preporuke i povijesti bolesti njihovog endokrinca, samo hormone.


Meni je uputnicu za TSH i antitijela dala dr opće prakse. 

Samo ne znam da li je potrebno naručiti se u bolnici ili se samo dođe na vađenje krvi, da li netko zna?

----------


## bornastra

Drage cure,

mom suprugu su stigli nalazi spolnih hormona... sve je u referentnim granicama.

LH: *3,0* IU/L (ref.interval): 0.8-7.6
FSH:* 7.8* IU/L (ref.interval): 0.7-11.1
Testosteron: *23.2* nmol/L (ref.interval): 8.49-29.6

Sretna sam jer je FSH u granicama, a koliko sam čitala kod azospermije je bitan da on nije jako povišen!

Ukoliko koja ima bilo kakva saznanja, molim vas... pišite...

----------


## Sybila

> Meni je uputnicu za TSH i antitijela dala dr opće prakse. 
> 
> Samo ne znam da li je potrebno naručiti se u bolnici ili se samo dođe na vađenje krvi, da li netko zna?


U VG samo dodjes, ali ponavljam - nece ti vaditi antitijela ako nemas povijest bolesti njihovog endokrinca koji izricito trazi antitijela. Bez obzira sto imas uputnicu. Za druge bolnice nisam sigurna, negdje ce mozda izvaditi, ali ne znam gdje. Pitaj na temi TSH.

----------


## Rominka

> Drage cure,
> 
> mom suprugu su stigli nalazi spolnih hormona... sve je u referentnim granicama.
> 
> LH: *3,0* IU/L (ref.interval): 0.8-7.6
> FSH:* 7.8* IU/L (ref.interval): 0.7-11.1
> Testosteron: *23.2* nmol/L (ref.interval): 8.49-29.6
> 
> Sretna sam jer je FSH u granicama, a koliko sam čitala kod azospermije je bitan da on nije jako povišen!
> ...


Ovako na pogled, ovo su dobri rezultati. Jeste li vadili i inhibin b mozda? Uljevaju nadu da bi mogla biti op. azoo.

----------


## bornastra

Draga Rominka,

Vadili smo i inhibin B i njega čekamo par dana, vjerujem da bude do kraja tjedna stigao nalaz...
Hvala ti puno na odgovoru, javljam za inhibin...

Nama je urolog odmah na prvom nalazu napisao mišljenje da se vrlo vjerojatno radi o opstruktivnoj azzo (privatno smo išli). Kod supruga je sve uredno i nije mi jasno da bi jedan poznati urolog išao takve stvari pisati ukoliko ne stoji iza toga?! Nisam se previse uhvatila za to jer sam se bojala razočarenja, naravno da sam bila presretna i sada me jos uvijek uopce strah pomisliti da je op.azzo... ali danasnji nalazi su mi ulili veliku nadu!!
Presretna sam i MM bi je isto živnuo...napokon!
Sa op.azzo ima šanse za MPO?

----------


## Rominka

Ima sanse,naravno. Punkcijom uzimaju materijal i tebe istovremeno pripremaju stimulacijom i onda iscekujes  :Smile:  pod uvjetom da ima materijala. Ovo su stvarno dobre vijesti. Treba naci dobre dr i krenuti u borbu.

----------


## bornastra

Hvala ti na informacijama... lijepo je čuti napokon ljepše vijesti!

Vjerujem da će se plivači naći punkcijom, i to lijepi i zdravi plivači... spremni smo i na biopsiju.
Kod mene je za sada sve u najboljem redu, nikada nisam imala većih problema... tako da sljedeći tjedan idemo na konzultacije kod doktora R. i krećemo u našu borbu...
Vidjeti ćemo s njim šta nam je još sve potrebno od pretraga, probati to što prije obaviti i nadati se lijepim vijestima do kraja godine...

----------


## Zulta

Pozdrav cure, evo novih informacija od nas:
MM sve ok, ja-30 god., vanmaternična prije godinu dana, izvađen lijevi jajovod, drugi jajovod prohodan, TSH 5,22, AMH 9. Na terapiji euthyrox 25. Obavili smo sve potrebne pretrage, markere, briseve, papa-sve u redu.
Bili u Beta+ kod dr.D s kojom smo zadovoljni. Ona savjetuje IVF u punoj stimulaciji, ali nismo dobili nikakvu informaciju da li možemo išta preko HZZO-a kod njih (što nam je najbolja opcija), rečeno nam je da dođemo ponovo na konzultacije, ali nikako do konkretnih informacija. Tim odnosom smo pomalo i izgubili povjerenje u Beta+.
Također, bili u Vinogradskoj kod br. Bolanče, on savjetuje dvije inseminacije i nakon toga IVF.
Otišli i u Repromed kod dr.R koji kaže da sredimo hormone i da će se sve ostalo samo posložiti, poslao me na vađenje aniti TG i TPO i fT4.

Najiskrenije, nismo uopće pametni kod koga dalje ići, koga slušati i što dalje raditi. Tri doktora i tri sasvim različita mišljenja.

----------


## Vrci

Zulta, mislim da nemaju u B+ HZZO pune stimulacije, al nemoj se ne usuditi pitati. Tvoje zdravlje,tvoji novci. Nazovi ih, kazes da ste bili i da pitas sto imaju preko HZZO.

A kod koga cete i koji postupak, uf to je na vama...

----------


## Frixie

*Zulta* a kakav ti je fT4? Što je dr. D napisala na "povijesti bolesti" na konzultacijama? Stimulirani preko HZZO-a? Ako je tako, mailaj im taj papir i pitaj konkretno za termin za kretanje u postupak. Jel što rečeno za tvoj TSH od 5.22? MPO-ovci vole da je od 1,5 do 2.

Inače, preko HZZO-a još radi jedna poliklinika - poliklinika Škvorc u Samoboru, ne znam da li imaš i tu informaciju.

----------


## Zulta

> *Zulta* a kakav ti je fT4? Što je dr. D napisala na "povijesti bolesti" na konzultacijama? Stimulirani preko HZZO-a? Ako je tako, mailaj im taj papir i pitaj konkretno za termin za kretanje u postupak. Jel što rečeno za tvoj TSH od 5.22? MPO-ovci vole da je od 1,5 do 2.
> 
> Inače, preko HZZO-a još radi jedna poliklinika - poliklinika Škvorc u Samoboru, ne znam da li imaš i tu informaciju.


fT4 i antitijela idem vaditi idući tjedan. U polikliniku Škvorc smo naručeni sredinom 5.mjeseca tako da odmah mogu obaviti i UVZ koji do sada nitko iz nekog neobjašnjivog razloga nije htio napraviti. 
Imam dojam da svi pomalo otežu, a nije mi jasno iz kojeg razloga.

Hvala cure na savjetima.

----------


## Lost_in_Wonderland

Zulta zavisi u kojim si fazama ciklusa bila na konzultacijama. Najbolje je ici u prvoj fazi ciklusa od 2- 7.dc kada lijecnici mogu dobro vidjeti endometrij i AFC

----------


## November

Bok curke!

Dolazim s odbrojavanja prije začeća ovdje...Jer mi krećemo kroz 10-ak dana (čim počne novi ciklus) u postupak. Idemo u Betaplus, u blagu stimulaciju.

Nalazi su nam super svi osim mog začepljenog lijevog jajovoda sa hidrosapinksom. Bila je dvojba hoćemo li odmah u postupak ili ću prvo na laparo, i pala je odluka da idemo probati jednom pa ako ne uspije onda na laparo. Sve se tako brzo izdogađalo da sam trenutno sva zbunjena i emocije su mi u kaosu, ali jedva čekam postupak!

----------


## malena2

pozudrav
evo i ja se spremam za repšromed pa me zanima  di ste vadili estadiol i progesteron.Jel to se moze kod njih.jer ja dolazim iz daljega.
hvala

----------


## malena2

Pozdrav cure
Evo da vas pitam koliko vas je u Repromedu kod.dr.Radoncica-tamo i ja krecem.

----------


## JUHU

> pozudrav
> evo i ja se spremam za repšromed pa me zanima  di ste vadili estadiol i progesteron.Jel to se moze kod njih.jer ja dolazim iz daljega.
> hvala


Hej malena2 Ja sam u repromedu Imala sam icsi i evo bas sutra idem na prvi ultrazvuk sutra mi je 7tt. Estradol I progesteron sam Vadila u poliklinici sunce, nemozes to vaditi kod njih. Rezultati ti budu za sat, dva gotovi I dobijes ih na mail.

----------


## malena2

Hvala puno na odgovoru.
jel poliklinika sunce u blizini.

----------


## Lost_in_Wonderland

Najbliza poliklinika/lab Repromedu je Breyer. Mozes i tamo izvaditi.

----------


## JUHU

> Najbliza poliklinika/lab Repromedu je Breyer. Mozes i tamo izvaditi.


Da Breyer je blizu ali dr R nepreporucuje Breyer (Neznam iz koje razloga) Ali nije ljubitelj tog lab-a.

----------


## bornastra

Cure, 

MM-u stigao nalaz od inhibina B.
92.30 pg/mL.

Jeli to dobar nalaz? Vidim da je u referentnim granicama, i jakooo nizak.
Kod MM se sumnja na op.azzo.

----------


## bornastra

Mislila sam - i nije tako jako nizak.

Ili se varam?

----------


## Rominka

Inhibin b je bitan faktor u korelaciji s FSH. Kod tm je FSH bio dobar, a i inhibin je sada unutar granica sto ga vrlo vjerojatno stavlja u kategoriju potencijalnog pacijenta za biopsiju. Da je neopstruktivna azoo u pitanju tada bi FSH bio visok a inhibin b vrlo nizak.

----------


## jelena30

> Cure, 
> 
> MM-u stigao nalaz od inhibina B.
> 92.30 pg/mL.
> 
> Jeli to dobar nalaz? Vidim da je u referentnim granicama, i jakooo nizak.
> Kod MM se sumnja na op.azzo.


MM ima op.azzo radio je biopsiju na Merkuru i zamrznuli 9 slamčica ostalo još 6 
za biosiju je čekao mjesec dana unutar kojih je obavio preglede koji su potrebni za svaku operaciju

----------


## bornastra

Hvala vam.

Jelena, baš mi je žao da Vam ne uspijeva, vidim iz potpisa da ste već puno toga prošli... znaju li doktori zasto neće pa neće?
Mi se tek spremamo za prvi postupak...

----------


## jelena30

> Hvala vam.
> 
> Jelena, baš mi je žao da Vam ne uspijeva, vidim iz potpisa da ste već puno toga prošli... znaju li doktori zasto neće pa neće?
> Mi se tek spremamo za prvi postupak...


Ah neznam sta da ti kazem. Biologici je embri bio odlican kao i zadnji put pa opet nista. Tako da mjenjamo bolnicu i trazit cu drugaciji pristup jer ocigledno nesto nije u redu i trazit cu za sebe jos pretraga pa ce mo viditi

----------


## bornastra

> Ah neznam sta da ti kazem. Biologici je embri bio odlican kao i zadnji put pa opet nista. Tako da mjenjamo bolnicu i trazit cu drugaciji pristup jer ocigledno nesto nije u redu i trazit cu za sebe jos pretraga pa ce mo viditi



Mi smo se odlučili na Repromed i doktora R. Čujemo pohvale za njega i biologa Patrika.
Da, definitivno promijeni bolnicu, od srca vam želim puno sreće i uspjeha... mora upaliti... mora!
Koje si pretrage sve napravila? Kod mene je za sada sve u redu...

----------


## Frixie

Ja se spremam sutra na ET, to će biti 5.dan, jedva čekam saznati kakvi su embriji i koliko ih je ostalo. Imala sam 7 folikula, od tog smo ubrali 6 js (sve su bile zrele) i na svima je napravljen ICSI. Oplodilo se njih 5. To sam saznala drugi dan, a posle ih ne otvaraju do ET pa ne znam kakvo je sad stanje.

Nadam se da ću imati i za FET  :Yes:

----------


## iva777

Frixie , sretno sutra na et , nadam se da ce biti nesto i za smrznuti

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Zulta

> Zulta zavisi u kojim si fazama ciklusa bila na konzultacijama. Najbolje je ici u prvoj fazi ciklusa od 2- 7.dc kada lijecnici mogu dobro vidjeti endometrij i AFC


Evo odgovora koji smo dobili od poliklinike Betaplus:

"Jako nam je žao zbog nastale nesuglasice.
Preko HZZO nismo u mogućnosti ponuditi Vam postupak.
Naš ugovor sa HZZ-om vrijedi do 30.06.2017. i isti je popunjen.
Razlog Vašeg dolaska na druge konzultacije je određivanje protokola sa urednim nalazima sa kojim se pacijenti i stavljaju na listu.
Kada će nam se obnoviti novi ugovor nažalost ne znamo.
Mi Vam možemo ponuditi termin kod dr. Dmitrović za daljnji dogovor."

Krajnje smo razočarani, bili smo kod njih na konzultacijama krajem 3.mjeseca kad se čekala obnova ugovora sa HZZO. Isti je obnovljen i nismo stavljeni na listu unatoč tome što smo rekli da želimo u postupak.
Meni je ovo u najmanju ruku bezobrazno, ne znam da li je itko imao ovakvo iskustvo s njima, ali mi smo jako razočarani.
Iz ovog je vidljivo da jedino što je njima u cilju jest izmusti što je više novaca moguće od pacijenta.

Mi tražimo drugog doktora.

----------


## Frixie

Imaš mjesta kod Škvorca preko HZZOa ako imaš većinu nalaza da ne gubiš vrijeme s prikupljanjem.

Ako imate blažu dijagnozu trebali bi proći 1-2 AIH-a prije stimuliranom IVF-a. Ako ih imaš već obavljene, nema neke vidljive prepreke za krenuti.

----------


## Jolica30

Frixie mene zanima koliko se ceka kod Skvorca sada i dali je istina da je i dr.Dubovecak poceo raditi postupke? Ako je, zanima me imamo li pravo izbora kod kojeg zelimo ici ili?

----------


## Lost_in_Wonderland

Žao mi je Zulta...nažalost izgubljeno vrijeme...javite se Škvorcu kako je Frixie rekla!Nadam se da ce te krenuti čim prije. Sretno!

----------


## Frixie

Koliko sam upoznata dr. Dubovecak ne radi punkciju i transfer. To radi isključivo dr. Škvorc. 
Dr. D radi npr. sono hsg i folikulometrije. To znam ziher, jer znam cure koje su išle
k njemu na to. Zna često biti prisutan i kad bilo sto dr. Š radi, ali punkcije i ET radi isključivo dr. Š, drugačiju info ja nemam niti poznajem curu kojoj je on to radio. 

Ako imaš sve uredne nalaze koje poliklinika traži (piše ti na njegovoj web stranici pod obradu) možeš odmah s novim ciklusom u postupak. Rade stalno, cijeli tjedan od ponedjeljka do nedjelje, bez obzira na blagdane (ja sam npr. imala fm za praznik rada). Ugovor mu je do 30.06.

Ako se odlučiš za njih, jer rade preko HZZO-a, najsigurnije ti je nazvati i dogovoriti za konzultacije (300 kn). A do konzultacija pribavi nalaze koje on traži. Ja sam mu tako došla i da nisam imala folikularnu cistu, krenuli bi s novim ciklusom odmah u postupak. 

Jedino, ako procijeni da treba radi pravdanja HZZOu prije IVF-a raditi AIH, iskreno će ti reci. Ako imaš povišen TSH odrediti će ti terapiju i tek kad padne možete krenuti. Ali, velim najbolje je na konzultacije, tamo iskreno i otvoreno popričaj s njim.

----------


## Frixie

Apdejt!
Jučer smo radi hiperehogene sluznice od 5,3mm odustali od zakazanog ET-a. Smrzli smo blastice i idemo u prirodan FET  :Trep trep:  

Dr. Škvorc je napomenuo (a imam i napismeno na povijesti bolesti) da FET ne plaćam, jer se broji pod ovaj stimulirani postupak iz koje smo imali za kriopohranu, ali samo trebam donijeti novu uputnicu.
Uglavnom, dobili smo 4 blastice (2AA i 2BB) i to je do sad najbolji rezultat.

----------


## Mala28

Do kada Škvorc ima ugovor? kad im je godišnji?
Dvoumim se između SD i škvorca...

----------


## Frixie

*mala28* Škvorc ima ugovor do 30.06.

----------


## NinaDrv

Ali će mu sigurno produžiti do kraja 9. mjeseca ili do kraja godine  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

Ma da, tak i ja mislim.

Evo jedna friška info, frendica je bila na ET-u u poliklinici Škvorc i transfer je radio dr. Dubovečak.

----------


## bornastra

Pozdrav cure... 

ponovljeni spermiogram kod doktora R je pokazao OLIGOASTENOZOOSPERMIA- ima čak i nešto pokretnih spermija, uglavnom su slabiji ali ih ima! I preporučen nam je ICSI. Prvi sp je bio azospermia.

Tako da vjerujem da MM ne mora niti na biopsiju niti na punkciju!

Koja su Vaša iskustva?
Definitivno smo se odlučili za doktor R jer je njegov pristup i način rada do sada savršen... još moram izvaditi neke nalaze koji će biti gotovi sljedeći tjedan i onda se odmah spremamo za postupak!

----------


## milasova8

Cure koje idete u Repromed- rade li folikulometrije,punkcije ,transfere vikendom? i u posljepodnevnim satima preko tjedna?
Rade li u 7 i 8 mjesecu?

Planiramo k njima u postupak pocetkom srpnja...

----------


## Inesz

> Apdejt!
> Jučer smo radi hiperehogene sluznice od 5,3mm odustali od zakazanog ET-a. Smrzli smo blastice i idemo u prirodan FET  
> 
> Dr. Škvorc je napomenuo (*a imam i napismeno na povijesti bolesti) da FET ne plaćam*, jer se broji pod ovaj stimulirani postupak iz koje smo imali za kriopohranu, ali samo trebam donijeti novu uputnicu.
> Uglavnom, dobili smo 4 blastice (2AA i 2BB) i to je do sad najbolji rezultat.


super rezultat! sretno!

ovo da FET iz HZZO postupake ne naplaćuje je posve normalno. meni naprosto nije jasno kako druga privatna klinika to naplaćuje prema cjeniku za privatno fudnirane postupke, tj 4500 kn.  :Shock:

----------


## JUHU

Bornastra pa to Je super, mi smo isto Kod njega isli na icsi jer su mm isto nasli nekoliko pokretljivih I eto sve se dobro zavrsilo. Drzim ti fige da sve I Vama bude ok.  :Smile:

----------


## JUHU

> Cure koje idete u Repromed- rade li folikulometrije,punkcije ,transfere vikendom? i u posljepodnevnim satima preko tjedna?
> Rade li u 7 i 8 mjesecu?
> 
> Planiramo k njima u postupak pocetkom srpnja...


Najbolje ti je nazvati ih i pitati, meni su i punkcija i transfer pali na radne dane tipa pon i sri. Nisam siigurna da rade nedjeljom ali najbolje ti je nazovi i pitaj tako ćeš inati info iz prve ruke. Sretno

----------


## Lutza

Odradili smo treci FET u Beti+, sada su 2 blastice na cuvanju, iako preko HZZO i dalje 4200 kn za svaki FET...

----------


## bornastra

> Bornastra pa to Je super, mi smo isto Kod njega isli na icsi jer su mm isto nasli nekoliko pokretljivih I eto sve se dobro zavrsilo. Drzim ti fige da sve I Vama bude ok.


Draga, hvala ti.

Bogu hvala da je uspjelo kod tebe od prve!! I sretno do kraja!
I ja se nadam i vjerujem pozitivnom ishodu!
Pošaljem ti privatnu poruku...

----------


## Inesz

> Odradili smo treci FET u Beti+, sada su 2 blastice na cuvanju, iako preko HZZO i dalje 4200 kn za svaki FET...


Lutza sretno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jesi pitala u HZZO-u z ovo naplaćivanje Fet-a kod postupaka na račun HZZO-a?

----------


## Frixie

> super rezultat! sretno!


Hvala ti  :Smile: 



> Odradili smo treci FET u Beti+, sada su 2 blastice na cuvanju, iako preko HZZO i dalje 4200 kn za svaki FET...


Ne znam, stvarno mi nije jasno. Možda da tražiš od HZZO-a povrat novaca, kao Inesz predlaže. Jesi što pitala dr. D o tom?
4.200 kn nije malo, a imaš pravo na neplaćanje.

Sretno, nek ti ovaj sad bude dobitan FET! Jel prirodnjak ili ste išli od početka s estrogenom?

----------


## Lutza

2 Ines: pitala sam na puno telefona i poslala nekoliko mailova, ali jos nema odgovora. U HZZO kazu da neke klinike imaju drugacije ugovore vezane za MPO postupke pa stoga rade na taj nacin.
Frixie: ovaj puta smo isli u prirodnjak, nakon transfera uzimam 2 x2 utrica i 1 estrofem.

----------


## Frixie

*Lutza* super. Plan je takav sad i kod nas, prirodnjak. Idem na 8dc na prvu fm, da vidimo kako folikul napreduje i kakav je endo. 

Jesi li počela u kojem prijašnjem FETu s progesteronom nakon O, znači prije transfera? Ili je praksa u Beti nakon transfera?
Pitam jer neki kreću s progesteronom prije.

----------


## November

Curkeee, ja sam jučer krenula s klomifenima i pijem ih do ponedjeljka, kad idem na UZV, i onda vjerojatno još malo menopura. Ovo mi je prvi postupak, u Beti sam kod dr. Bračun.

Istovremeno sam jako vesela i sretna i jako uplašena i nervozna kako će se sve razvijati i završiti.

----------


## MonaLi

Jos nisam čula da se utrici uzimaju tek nakon transfera. Jel to samo u beti ili? Meni je R rekao obavezno nakon punkcije, čudi me da doktori oko osnovnog nemaju isto mišljenje.

November - sretno  :Smile:  nadam se plusu!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

November, drzim fige!

Mi se danas pozdravili s dr.Dmitrovic, sve je super na uzv, a sad hrabro u prave trudnicke vode  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> November, drzim fige!
> 
> Mi se danas pozdravili s dr.Dmitrovic, sve je super na uzv, a sad hrabro u prave trudnicke vode


 :Heart:  
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## November

Hvalaaaa! 

bubekice divno! 

Da, htjedoh pitati, da li mi je potrebna anestezija pri punkciji ili mi je dovoljan onaj neki njihov koktel? Neće biti neki bijesan broj folikula pošto sam u blagoj stim. Prag boli mi je inače prilično visok, ako se to računa  :Smile:  Ali opet, ako zaista stravično boli ne želim se mučiti.

----------


## bubekica

Ja sam na 4 folikula uzela koktel i uopce se ne sjecam punkcije  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

Ja sam i s 4 folikula uzimala anesteziju. Ipak si onda ful opušten i dr. nesmetano i brže može obaviti punkciju. 
Ne scimas se na ubod. 
Ne znaci da je užasno bolan, al nekako imam osjećaj da se ipak žena malo "stisne", zgrči... kak da to velim

----------


## Munkica

Još nisam išla na punkciju, ali mene dr. pitala već sada hoću li koktel ili opću anesteziju. Kaže da je opća za one koji nikako ne podnose bol i da od 20-ak punkcija dnevno, koliko ih obave u bolnici, u prosjeku 1-2 žene traže opću.

----------


## Jolica30

Ja obavezno svaki put uzimam anesteziju. Ako vec imam izbor da je mogu uzeti apsolutno mi se ne da durati bol.

----------


## JUHU

Ja nisam uzimala opcu Imala sam 4 jajne stanice I sve Je Bilo gotovo za 5 min i nisam nista osjetila, ovisi sve kakav Je doktor I ako Ima mirnu ruku.

----------


## November

Onda neću bezveze plaćati ako nije baš baš baš potrebno!

Inače, od klomifena zasad nemam nuspojava, normalna sam ko i uvijek :D Jedino (ne znam jel oni mogu utjecati na raspoloženje?) sam jučer imala višesatno plakanje. Kao neka patnica iz meksičke sapunice sam tulila nad svojom sudbinom. Sama sebi sam išla na živce, al nikako prestati. Danas sam opet normalna :D

----------


## Tinca18

> Hvalaaaa! 
> 
> bubekice divno! 
> 
> Da, htjedoh pitati, da li mi je potrebna anestezija pri punkciji ili mi je dovoljan onaj neki njihov koktel? Neće biti neki bijesan broj folikula pošto sam u blagoj stim. Prag boli mi je inače prilično visok, ako se to računa  Ali opet, ako zaista stravično boli ne želim se mučiti.


November, ja sam ti isto kod punkcije uzela koktel i uopce se ne sjecam punkcije , nije boljelo nista, imala sam 3 folikula, a moj prag boli je isto visok  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

> Jos nisam čula da se utrici uzimaju tek nakon transfera. Jel to samo u beti ili? Meni je R rekao obavezno nakon punkcije, čudi me da doktori oko osnovnog nemaju isto mišljenje.


Znam cure koje su u KBC Ri i kojima je dan progesteron svaki put tek nakon transfera ...

----------


## Lutza

2 Frixie: U prirodnim ciklusima sam krenula sa progesteronom tek nakon transfera, a u stimuliranom ciklusu prije transfera, s tim da sam kod prvog transfera (u prirodnom ciklusu) koristila samo utrogestane, a sada u ovome koristim i utrogestane i estrofem 2mg od dana transfera. Isprobavaju opcije, to mi je sama doktorica rekla.

----------


## Frixie

Jel si kad trebala vaditi estradiol ili progesteron?

----------


## November

Kako to mislite da se uopće ne sjećate punkcije? :D Zar toliko omami?

Nakon koliko ću doći k sebi? 

Valjda neću pričati nebuloze.

----------


## MonaLi

Ja sam taj koktel dobila kad sam radila rtg HSG, omamljenost je trajala 10-ak minuta, i malo sam pričala gluposti ali kad je bol krenula nekako vise nisam bila omamljena. Ali ne znam koliko punkcija boli jer sam ja imala 20 folikula i uzela anesteziju. Probudila se kasnije i doslovno se je sjećam ničega  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

Odradila sam 6 punkcija na vv s normabelom i ketonalom i svaku sam bila vrlo prisebna i nije jako boljelo iako je bilo i po 30ak folikula.
U beti sam uzela dolantin i on me totalno sljusnuo, sjecam se da sam u nekom trenutku zakljucila da bolje da sutim jer da nisam u stanju rijec reci bez fufljanja. Po time da se ne sjecam punkcije mislim da se ne mogu sjetiti koja je bila sestra, kaj smo pricali, jel boljelo, nista. Na vuku sam sve pratila, kako nose epruvete, koja pjesma svira, pricala sa sestrama o svemu  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

probala sam koktel - malo omami, malo ublazi bol, al i dalje me bolilo poprilicno
dolantin - nisam primila kod punkcije, vec kod drugog poroda i to je meni blagi uzas...bilo mi je strasno zlo, a bol je i dalje bila stravicna...nista nije pomoglo
opca - zaaaaakoooooon!
i dobila sam lokalnu kad sam bila i zadnjem prirodnjaku, znaci injekciju u rodnicu i to mi je bilo ok za taj jedan
za 3 i vise folikula bih uvijek trazila samo opcu

----------


## Lutza

> Jel si kad trebala vaditi estradiol ili progesteron?


na Vuku sam radila hormonske pretrage pa su po tome dali terapiju u Beti+. Konkretno u Beti+ nisam radila nikakve pretrage.

----------


## Lutza

> Odradila sam 6 punkcija na vv s normabelom i ketonalom i svaku sam bila vrlo prisebna i nije jako boljelo iako je bilo i po 30ak folikula.
> U beti sam uzela dolantin i on me totalno sljusnuo, sjecam se da sam u nekom trenutku zakljucila da bolje da sutim jer da nisam u stanju rijec reci bez fufljanja. Po time da se ne sjecam punkcije mislim da se ne mogu sjetiti koja je bila sestra, kaj smo pricali, jel boljelo, nista. Na vuku sam sve pratila, kako nose epruvete, koja pjesma svira, pricala sa sestrama o svemu


respect draga Bubekica na punkcijama sa toliko folikula na Vuku, mene moja punkcija unistila, i psihicki i fizicki...

----------


## bubekica

Frixie ja sam u toku stimulacije u Beti jednom vadila estradiol.
Na vuku vade estradiol i progesteron na svakoj folikulometriji i na dan pocetka stimulacije.

----------


## Frixie

Mene vise onako zanima radi FET-a to vađenje estradiola i progesterona.

----------


## Vrci

Meni su u Beti vadili estradiol samo zbog rizika od hipera kod pune stimulacije. Po tome je dr gledala u kakvoj sam opasnosti i koliko injekcija još da mi daje
Ni kod njih niti kod L-a inače nisam vadila ništa u postupku

----------


## pak

Meni su vadili estradiol i progesteron. Zbog niskog estradiola skoro odustali od et-a. 
Nekada davno kada sam ja krenula u mpo i u Ri su obavezno vadili estradiol. Zašto je ta praksa ukinuta ako je to bitno nikada neću shvatiti. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Oprostite sto upadam ovako. Gdje si sada? 
Trazim alternativu rijeci, pa mi treba mjesto gdje su pristupacni prema putnicima (pogotovo da se ne trebaju odraditi sve folikometrije kod njih)

----------


## pak

> Oprostite sto upadam ovako. Gdje si sada? 
> Trazim alternativu rijeci, pa mi treba mjesto gdje su pristupacni prema putnicima (pogotovo da se ne trebaju odraditi sve folikometrije kod njih)


maritas misliš di sam ja?.
Ja sam u inozemstvu odradila donaciju. Alternativa Rijeci ti je Pula za fm ako ti to više odgovara i ako  se tvoj mpo dr složi sa time.
Ja sam sve FM odradjivala u Ri

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Da, na tebe. Mislila sam da si rijeku zamijenila zagrebom.
Primam savjete za kliniku gdje doktor saslusa pacijenta i na temelju simptoma i rezultata pretraga odredi najbolju terapiju. Mi nemamo dijagnozu, osim godina. Htjela bi doktora koji bi dao maksimum za prvi put, da to ne bude samo pokusaj.

----------


## pak

> Da, na tebe. Mislila sam da si rijeku zamijenila zagrebom.
> Primam savjete za kliniku gdje doktor saslusa pacijenta i na temelju simptoma i rezultata pretraga odredi najbolju terapiju. Mi nemamo dijagnozu, osim godina. Htjela bi doktora koji bi dao maksimum za prvi put, da to ne bude samo pokusaj.


I jesam nakon Rijeke otišla u Zagreb.
Ja sam išla kod dr. Radončica u Repromed.
Ja sam bila zadovoljna ali to je privatno. Ako tražiš kliniku preko hzzo-a cure su zadovoljne sa Poliklinikom Škvorc

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Ne mora biti preko hzzo—a. 
Dok ne dobijemo nasljednika, ionako ne moramo šparati.
Se lako dodje do te klinike? Škvorc je u samoboru, a to mi je malo teže ako idem busom

----------


## MonaLi

Maritas - sa autobusnog kolodvora imas bus za Samobor, ali vožnja traje dosta duže nego da ideš autom. Do Radoncica mozes tramvajem sa autobusnog. Relativno blizu je stanica.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Nekako sam suzila izbor na radoncica i betaplus. 
Ako netko zna pluseve i minuse svake klinike, molim vas, napisite.
Isla bi još u 6mj na prirodni u rijeku (dosla sam do zakljucka da bi mi više odgovarao transfer 3—i dan (cak i ranije). I da mi trebaju lijekovi kao neka vrsta progesterona (ne samo crinone). Mislim da sam vise puta bila trudna dan/dva i da dalje od toga nije islo. Imam uskoro 40 i probleme sa stitnjacom koji su pod kontrolom (prirodni hormoni). Dragi ima dobre nalaze.

----------


## JUHU

[QUOTE=maritas;2982122]Nekako sam suzila izbor na radoncica i betaplus. 
Ako netko zna pluseve i minuse svake klinike, molim vas, napisite.

Neznam Kako Je u Betaplus-u Ali Ja Vam toplo preporucam dr Radoncica I Repromed. Svi si divni I ljubazni, dr I biolog Patrik su odlican Tim. 
Mozda da odes na konzulatcije u obje klinike  pa vidi tko vam vise odgovara. 
Sretno

----------


## bornastra

maritas, MM i ja bili samo na konzultacijama od 10-ak minuta kod Radončića i prezadovoljni smo  :Smile: 
Biloga Patrika još nismo upozali, ali čitam samo pozitivne komentare!
Skupljamo zadnje papire još ovaj tjedan i ubrzo smo u postupku...

----------


## maritas

Hvala cure  :Smile: 
Pratit cu temu i u 6mj odluciti da li cemo još jedan prirodni u rijeci (6 i 7mj ili samo 6—i), pa stimulirani 7mj u zg.
U stimulirani vise necuu rijeku jer ako imamo smrzlice tamo, ne mozemo promijeniti kliniku

----------


## November

Jutro!

Ja sam užas nad užasima, bome su me dobro satrali klomići...
Zadnja 3 dana nisam prestala plakati, živčana sam ko pas, iskreno divim se MM jer bih ja sama sebe odavno poslala u rodno mjesto. Sva sreća pa sam gotova s njima :D
Fizički nemam nuspojava, tek jutros me malo žigaju jajnici.

----------


## Lutza

Treci transfer u  Beta+, danas napravila test, negativan, ostaju nam jos 2 blastice za zadnji transfer.

----------


## Frixie

> U stimulirani vise necuu rijeku jer ako imamo smrzlice tamo, ne mozemo promijeniti kliniku


Postoji postupak izdan od Nacionalnog povjerenstva za MPO koji kaže da se pohranjene spolne stanice, spolna tkiva i zameci mogu prenijeti iz jedne zdravstvne ustanove u drugu. Možeš kontaktirati ministarstvo zdravstva i od tajnika dobiti NPMPO dobiti dokumentaciju (01/4607-637). 
Onda odgovorne osobe obje zdravstv. ustanove (iz koje se prenosi i u koju se prenosi) moraju potpisati pristanak u kojem potvrđuju da su suglasne za prijenos bioloških uzoraka. Onda te potpisane izjave s kratkim dopisom/molbom/zahtjevom (sama ga pišeš, nema šprancu) šalješ na NPMPO i tražiš odobrenje za prijenos. Odobrenje se čeka od 2-6 mjeseci (praksa cura koje su to radile), ali možeš npr. kao jedna poznanica na tajnikov mail sve poslati i onda obično on izlazi u susret i svim članovima povjerenstva to odmah šalje i moli hitno odobravanje.

Tako da, slobodno svoje smrzliće možeš prenijeti, ne moraš ih ostaviti u KBC Ri.

*Lutza* ojoj, baš mi je žao...

----------


## maritas

Nemam ih na lageru. Ovo bi ipak bilo malo komplicrano  ako se zeli ciklus za ciklus ih koristiti, a i neodgovorno od mene bi bilo da ih stvorim kad znam da bi ih vjerojatno ostavila.
Hvala na info. Sigurno dobro dodje onima koji se presele u drugi grad.

----------


## November

Mi smo jučer obavili prvu folikulometriju u Beti, nakon 5 dana klomića, i imamo 8 folikula koji su 10+ mm. Sve super izgleda i jučer sam dobila prvu pikicu, danas ide još jedna i sutra ponovno na uzv. Primam Menopur.

MM mi ga je davao jučer, jao što sam bila zločesta...Stalno sam mu prigovarala da ne radi dobro, na kraju sam naravno i plakala (kao što radim i većinu vremena ovih dana :D). 

Požalila sam se dr da sam nemoguća, kaže da je to sve normalno. 

I ne znam jel ovo normalno - ali libido mi je na vrhuncu. Mislila sam da ću biti totalno nezainteresirana, s obzirom na živčanost i plač stalno, ali eto...Navečer se skroz promijenim. Od danas apstiniramo pošto kaže dr da bi punkcija mogla već u petak biti.

----------


## MonaLi

November - divne vijesti. Super je to reakcija na klomifen. Nadam se sa ce biti lijepih jajnih stanica iz tih folikula  :Smile:  meni je libido bio koma tak da ne znam... šteta kaj ne mozes to iskoristiti  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zrinkica

Cure, pitanje
Treba za Škvorca prvi put sve nalaze iskopirati? Da li nalazi ostaju kod njih?

----------


## MalaMa

Zrinkica mislis kad krenete u postupak? Meni je rekao da treba donijeti sve kopije. Valjda ostaju kod njih.

----------


## zrinkica

Ne na prvi razgovor

----------


## MonaLi

Meni na konzultacijama nije nista uzimao od nalaza. Samo je sve prepisao od originala u komp i svi podaci koji mu trebaju su unutra. Nije mi rekao da nista kopiram i nije mi nista uzimao.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

Na konzultacijama ne treba. Ali meni je rekao da kopiram za prvi postupak.

----------


## zrinkica

Ok hvala cure

----------


## Jolica30

Da na zadnji uzv prije postupka morate donijeti svu kopiranu dokumentaciju i to ostaje kod njega.

----------


## November

Cure,

dali se u Betaplus ili kod Škvorca može preko HZZZO raditi IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, ili rade samo blage stimulacije tako?

Naravno, vjerujem da ću mi ovaj moj prvi biti bingo, ali me zanima.

----------


## Vrci

Bila sam danas kod Skvorca kad je sestra nekome preko telefona pricala...
Ugovor im je do 30.6., i tek ce krajem lipnja znati jel produljen. U sedmom i osmom mjesecu je rekla da ne rade postupke radi godisnjih

----------


## November

Baš sam vidjela da kod njih sva tri postupka (prirodni, blaga i standard) idu uz ugovor. Tako da onda može očito, samo ako im produlje ugovor i tek na jesen.

Za Betu ću pitati danas kod njih.

----------


## MalaMa

Meni je dr.Skvorc isto potvrdio sto je Vrci napisala. S tim da vjeruju da ce im produziti i da zovem iza 15.8.da provjerim jer mene ionako interesira period nakon 8.

----------


## Inesz

> Cure,
> 
> dali se u Betaplus ili kod Škvorca može preko HZZZO raditi IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, ili rade samo blage stimulacije tako?
> 
> Naravno, vjerujem da ću mi ovaj moj prvi biti bingo, ali me zanima.


BetaPlus u zadnju godinu dana dobiva produljenje ugovora s Hzzo-om za 10 postupaka standardne stimulacije unutar 3 mjeseca, svako koliko se ti ugovori produžuju.

Ovdje se pisalo da naknadne odmrznute transfere iz Hzzo ugovora poliklinika BetaPlus naplaćuje prema cjeniku za privatne postupke. Svakako to pitajte prije nego krenete u postupak kojeg financira Hzzo.
Druga privatna klinika koja ugovara Hzzo postupke odmrznute transfre proizašle iz tog postupaka NE NAPLAĆUJE!

----------


## November

Hm, samo 10 postupaka standardne stimulacije? Mi smo upali preko HZZO u Betu, ali u blagu stimulaciju.

A ovo da se naknadi odmznuti transfer naplaćuje kod njih, to znam...

A da li Škvorc naplaćuje smrzavanje samo po sebi (iz postupka preko HZZO)? Beta naplaćuje i smrzavanje i transfer naravno.

----------


## MonaLi

November - koliko znam Škvorc ne naplaćuje nista, samo prve konzultacije i anesteziologa. Ako netko zna drugačije nek me ispravi. Beta naplaćuje FET i to dosta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frixie

> A da li Škvorc naplaćuje smrzavanje samo po sebi (iz postupka preko HZZO)? Beta naplaćuje i smrzavanje i transfer naravno.


Koliko ja znam, ne... Nije mi dr. ništa rekao, ja sam kod njega sad u pripremi za FET. Danas mi je prva fm, pa ću baš točno pitati. Makar sumnjam da ne bi napomenuo.

Ono što je baš sam meni i mužu napomenuo nakon odgođenog ET-a i napisao na povijesti bolesti je to da se FET iz postupka preko HZZO ne naplaćuje, nego da samo donesem novu uputnicu od svog ginekologa.

----------


## Frixie

> November - koliko znam Škvorc ne naplaćuje nista, samo prve konzultacije i anesteziologa. Ako netko zna drugačije nek me ispravi. Beta naplaćuje FET i to dosta.


I kontrolni UZV prije kretanja u postupak (da se vidi da nema cisti npr., pa da može izdati lijekove za stimulaciju)

----------


## Jolica30

Koliko ja znam Skvorc fet ne naplacuje. Mene je sad strah da necu moci u 8.mj u postupak zbog go jer mi menga pada 20.8 ako ne okasni.

----------


## Zenii

> Hm, samo 10 postupaka standardne stimulacije? Mi smo upali preko HZZO u Betu, ali u blagu stimulaciju.
> 
> A ovo da se naknadi odmznuti transfer naplaćuje kod njih, to znam...
> 
> A da li Škvorc naplaćuje smrzavanje samo po sebi (iz postupka preko HZZO)? Beta naplaćuje i smrzavanje i transfer naravno.


November,  nama su ostala dva embrija za zamrzavanje, htjeli smo da se smrznu odvojeno, da možemo raditi SET. Morali smo platiti čini mi se 1000kn za jedan embrij, a drugi je bio pokriven preko HZZO. Da smo htjeli da oba budu zajedno, tada ne bi plaćali

----------


## November

Zenii to kod Škvorca ili u Beti?

Ja sam danas bila na fm, ovaj put kod dr.Dmitrović koja je odlična, baš mi je sjela i lijepo mi je digla raspoloženje.
Imamo 2 folikula od 20 mm i 2 od 14, narasli su jako brzo tako da će punkcija biti u petak i jedva čekam!!!
Kaže dr.da je i endometrij lijep.

I da, tražila je moj mali hidrosalpinks no nije ga našla. Štoviše, nije našla ni one cistične tvorbe koje štopaju jajovod.

I podržava moju odluku da ne idem na laparo, bar ne još.

----------


## Zenii

November, kod Škvorca...

----------


## bornastra

Bok cure!

Moja M je danas stigla. 
Sutra još podignemo nalaze iz Petrove i imamo sve potrebno od papira.

Sljedeći tjedan smo kod doktora R i očekujemo da nas priprema za sljedeći ciklus za ICSI u lipnju. 
Baš se veselim. Sljedeća M će biti jedna od jako iščekivanih  :Smile:

----------


## JUHU

> Bok cure!
> 
> Moja M je danas stigla. 
> Sutra još podignemo nalaze iz Petrove i imamo sve potrebno od papira.
> 
> Sljedeći tjedan smo kod doktora R i očekujemo da nas priprema za sljedeći ciklus za ICSI u lipnju. 
> Baš se veselim. Sljedeća M će biti jedna od jako iščekivanih


Sretno draga  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

JUHU draga,

Hvala ti puno  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

Sretno *bornastra*!

Kod nas je isto loš spremiogram u pitanju (par spermija u ejakulatu) i evo došli smo sad do 4 smrznute blastice. Samo budite pozitivni i hrabro naprijed!

----------


## bornastra

Hvala ti Frixie!

Da, lošiji spermiogram, ali na zadnjem spermiogramu je bilo i nešto pokretnih.

Kada će biti transfer kod vas?

----------


## Rominka

Bornastra, nakon svih oni peripetija, ovo su odlicne vijesti. Sad se pripremi i drzim fige da bude uspjesno.

----------


## bornastra

Ej draga Rominka! Da, nakon svih ružnijih vijesti ovo su napokon ljepše... ne mogu vjerovati da se približavamo postupku.

Hvala ti na figama, stvarno hvala.

Vidim da ste i vi u pripremama za postupak, i vama želim sve sve najbolje  :Smile: 

Par dana prije sljedeće M idemo na more, baš smo jučer rezervirali. Nadam se da to ništa ne smeta kod postupka?

----------


## Frixie

*Bornastra* prva fm za FET je odrađena, sutra je druga. Pratimo sluznicu i vodeći folikul. Ako bude sve ok, krajem idućeg tjedna bi bio FET.

Što se tiče spermija: nama su rekli da je bitno samo da su živi. Ionako se kod lošeg spermiograma radi ICSI, pa ne smeta ako je nepokretan ili slabo pokretan, samo da je živ. Sve će to biti ok, samo strpljivo i s nadom.

----------


## bornastra

Frixie,

sretno, sretno! Brzo će to...  :Smile: 

Baš gledam naš zadnji spermiogram. Nemamo napomenu jesu li živi ili ne. Piše da je mali broj spermija u ejakulatu, tek ponešto pokretnih spermija, uglavnom slabijih kinetičkih osobina.

Hvala ti. I upravo to... strpljivo i s velikom nadom i vjerom.

----------


## NinaDrv

Curke, za poboljšanje kvalitete i broja spermija preporučam https://hr.iherb.com/tr/cb?pcodes=NH...2&rcode=KTB637
MM se nalaz poboljšao toliko da smo u posljednjem postupku prvi put imali IVF metodu umjesto ICSI jer ih je bilo jako puno i bili su jaaako živahni  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Nina, i moj je pio to, pa mu nije pomagalo, na žalost. Tj. mrvu digne broj spermija, ali i dalje nam bude teška OA

----------


## NinaDrv

Koliko dugo je pio? Moj je 4 mjeseca dozu od 12 mg.

----------


## Vrci

Ma dugo, to je i bilo po savjetu MPO dr.
Al uvijek je tako, nekome pomogne, nekome ne. Da barem postoji nešto što će sve spermiograme prebaciti na normo, to bi bio vrh  :Smile: 

Mislim da je pio neka 4 mjeseca pred postupak za prvo dijete, sad se ne sjećam koliko, isto neka 2-3 mj

----------


## Frixie

Kod nas je radi oštećenja y kromosoma nalaz spermija takav kakav je. Od 2015 nepromijenjen. Pio je astaxantin u dozi od 20mg/dan, više od godinu dana profertil i sad zadnje je još pio i medicinske gljive za detox jetre (jedna od njih djeluje jako antioksidativno), ali jebajga: količina je uvijek ista - do 10 komada, teške morfologije. Nadamo se da smo samo popravili kormosomsku sliku, kad nismo ostalo  :Smile: 

UZV testisa i skrotuma uredan, jedino što je FSH viši, al to ide u prilog lošem spermiogramu.

Da napomenem: promijenio je i slipice u bokse široke, ubacio do 2l vode na dan uz ostalu tekućinu i pojačao unos voća. Al što ćeš, ne možeš protiv genetike skroz  :Raspa:

----------


## bornastra

Da, razumijem.

Kod nas je prvi nalaz bio azospermija, šok i nevjerica.
Napravili sve nalaze, UZV testisa i skrotuma, izvadili spolne hormone- sve, sve apsolutno uredno. Uredan FSH, testosteron odličan, inhibin B također.
Na ponovljenom spermiogramu nakon 2,5 mjeseca smo ih našli  :Smile: 
MM je smanjio pušenje, svako jutro smoothiji od povrća i voća, tibetanska gljiva za jačanje imuniteta. Jeli to pomoglo ili ne, ne znam... ali šopam ga sa voćem i povrćem, češnjakom i tak  :Smile:  

Mislila sam i ja da ćemo morati na kariogram i mikrodelecije, ali doktor R to nije niti spomenuo... vjerojatno zbog savršenih hormona.

----------


## Frixie

Ja nema šanse da zaboravim 01/2015 kad smo iz Petrove izašsli s nalazom prvog spermiograma: 1 nepokretan spermij, nakon centrifuge. Ostala sam bez daha na cesti.

I onda bjesomučno surfanje bespućima interneta i brdo odvaljenih pretraga. I onda spermiogram kod privatnika koji je pokazao više njih, jer se drugačije radi potraga. Bitno da su oni tu, jel tako? Koliko ih imate sad po zadnjem spermogramu? Kod radončića ste ga radili? Jeste kaj pričali o tvojoj stimulaciji?

----------


## bornastra

Frixie, 

isto tako je i kod nas bilo nakon prvog sp. Jedva smo se doma dopeljali, muk i milijun pitanja u glavi.
Doma kada smo stigli suza za suzom. I tako dva dana. Odmah smo i roditeljima i mojima i njegovima rekli sve taj vikend, olakšanje je bilo jer su 100% uz nas.

Mi smo i prvi sp radili privatno i bile su same samcate nule, ali doktor R je odmah rekao da bi volio da ponovimo nalaz budući da na prvom nalazu nije bilo potpisa tko ga je radio, dali je rađena centrifuga i sl.

Nalaz u poliklinici R:
Broj spermija: 0,50 x 10 (na 6-tu)/ml
Broj spermija u ejakulatu:2,10 x 10 (na 6-tu).

Jakooo malo, ali ih ima  :Smile: 

O mojoj stimulaciji nismo ništa pričali, rekao nam je kaj da još izvadimo i to je to. Sljedeći tjedan idemo kod njega. Pa ćemo čut. Jedva čekam  :Smile: 
Kod mene je za sada sve super, od PAPE, briseva, hormona, antitijela na štitnjaču... mene nije ništa specijalno tražio da izvadim (samo ta antitijela i zakonski markere na hiv, hep. itd.)

----------


## Frixie

O, pa vi ih imate brdo. Samo sa srećom i uporno. Krećete s novim ciklusom?

----------


## bornastra

Frixie,

baš si me razveselila.  :Smile:  Hvala ti puno, opet  :Smile: 

MM je rekao da se samo nađe taj jedan jedini, dovoljno  :Smile:  Hvala Bogu kod nas ih je više. Hvala Bogu.

Da, ja vjerujem da krećemo s novim ciklusom, javim kaj će nam reći doktor R sljedeći tjedan.

----------


## November

Jutro!

Moj MM ima normo, pio je Mens arginmax jedno vrijeme, samo 1 dnevno, ne znam jel to nešto utjecalo.

Mi smo jučer obavili aspiraciju, i dobili 3 js. Čekam sad da mi jave stanje  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

> Mi smo jučer obavili aspiraciju, i dobili 3 js. Čekam sad da mi jave stanje


Opa, sretno!
Jesi uzela anesteziju?

----------


## November

Ne, dobila sam Normabel i Dolantin i bome me pošteno satralo, sad kužim što su cure mislile kad su rekle da se ničeg ne sjećaju.  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

> Ne, dobila sam Normabel i Dolantin i bome me pošteno satralo, sad kužim što su cure mislile kad su rekle da se ničeg ne sjećaju.


Aha, ja se posle anestezije nisam sjećala prvo vrijeme, a pričala sam :D

Ima novosti o oplodnji?

----------


## bornastra

November, sretno!

Javljaj kako teče oplodnja...  :Smile:

----------


## November

Hvala cure!

Ja sam bila uvjerena da sam na stolu minutu, možda i manje. Kad mi je sestra rekla da je trajalo 15-ak min, nisam mogla vjerovati.
Kaže dr da sam bila budna cijelo vrijeme. Nemam pojma :D

Javili su mi, oplodile su se sve 3 i sutra u 12 mi je transfer  :Smile: 

Danas pucam po šavovima od nervoze, sve se bojim kakva ću biti iduća dva tjedna.

----------


## bornastra

Odlične vijesti!!

Samo hrabro i pozitivno naprijed  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

*Nobember* sretno!

----------


## November

Evo me doma sa dvije mrve. Vratili smo jedan savršen (6stanični) i jedan tak-tak (12stanični). Ovaj zadnji je dosta loš (isto 6 stanični), dr sumnja da će opstati ali puštaju ga do srijede pa će mi javiti.

Na kraju smo ipak vratili 2, pošto je ovaj drugi lošiji. Jednostavno smo tako odlučili.

Sad najgori dio. Test 9.6., a dotad...Ne znam. Da bar mogu prespavati to vrijeme!

I da, još jedno iznenađenje. Nije bio IVF (iako je spermio u 4.mj bio normo i to baš baš super) već ICSI jer je uzorak na dan punkcije bio oligo. Smanjen broj plivača. Kaže dr događa se jaaaako često. Zašto bi bilo imalo jednostavnije ako se već može i zakomplicirati? :D MM ne pije vitamine već jedno 2 mjeseca, ja sam uvjerena da je zbog toga. I mišljenja sam da u mu baš vitamini omogućili onakav super spermio prvi put.

----------


## bornastra

Bok November draga  :Smile: 

Ajme, prekrasno!

Uživaj sa svoje dvije mrvice i pazi na njih  :Smile:  Sretno od srca!
A do bete... probaj što manje misliti, makar je to mission impossible. Ja još nisam u postupku, a misli su mi totalno zaokupirane. Čak i snovi.

MM i ja smo pribavili sve potrebne papire i u petak smo kod doktora R. Jedva čekam kaj ćemo čuti! Baš se jako veselim...  :Smile:

----------


## November

I ja sam se jaaako veselila postupku, mi smo na "horuk" ušli u to, i sad mi je baš drago. I dok mi je bilo grozno i dok su me hormoni pucali opako, bila sam u duši vesela.

Sretno u petak!

----------


## bornastra

Hvala ti! Javim kaj će biti u petak...

Pa i mi smo dosta brzo sve obavili, znali smo da nas čeka neki oblik MPO zbog lošijeg spermiograma.

Da, i ja imam lošije i bolje dane, ali sam baš kako i ti kažeš toliko sretna i uzbuđena u duši zbog postupka...  :Smile:

----------


## maritas

Cure, narucila sam se na konzultacije u repromed.
Sto mogu ocekivati prvi put?
Imamo sve nalaze, neke cemo i ponoviti. Imamo i jednu stimulaciju iza sebe, koja je dala 2 transfera i prazno polje na testu.
Pregled ce bitu pred ovulaciju, a slijedeci ciklus bi u stimulaciju,,ako bude moguce.
Kako ide placanje? Recepti za stimulaciju? Nismo iz zg—a pa se moramo unaprijed pripremiti da ne putujemo previse

----------


## bornastra

Pozdrav Maritas!

MM i ja smo bili prije kojih 20-ak dana na prvim konzultacijama kod doktora R.

Možeš očekivati prekrasnog doktora i osoblje, nama je stvarno bilo divno.

Budući da smo mi tek ušli u MPO vode, nama je uzeo našu obiteljsku anamnezu, pogledao naše papire koje smo imali (PAPA, brisevi, hormoni štitnače, spolni hormoni, mužev spermiogram, UZV.)
Rekao nam je koje bi pretrage trebali još obaviti, to smo obavili i sestra nam je dala popis papira koje trebamo donijeti (vjenčani, OIB, osobne, krvna grupa i RH faktor (žena) te markere na HIV i hepatitis).
To smo također sve pribavili i ovaj tjedan smo opet kod njega kada ćemo vjerujem čuti više informacija. I kada vjerujem da ću ja na UZV jer mi je taman M završila i da će nas pripremati za postupak sa sljedećim ciklusom.

Što se tiče plaćanja, koliko sam saznala od cura na forumu sami postupak se na kraju plaća, konzultacije i UZV odmah nakon plaćaš.
Popis lijekova dobiješ za stimulaciju i doktor ti preporuči ljekarnu koja je vrlo blizu njegove klinike da kupiš. 

Sretno!

----------


## maritas

puno hvala na odgovoru .)
papa test ce ubrzo imati godinu dana. mogu kod njega ga obaviti? 
vec mi je dosta da netko cakca po meni, a preko hzzo-a bi cekala 2 mj rezultate

----------


## JUHU

[QUOTE=maritas;2984326]puno hvala na odgovoru .)
papa test ce ubrzo imati godinu dana. mogu kod njega ga obaviti? 

Meni nije ni tražio da ponovim Papa test pa možda neće no tebi a moj je bio preko godinu star.  :Smile:  
Mi smo bili u postupku kod dr R i evo nas u 11 tt slobodno pitaj ak te još nešto zanima. 
 :Smile:

----------


## maritas

još bolje ako ne treba.

juhu, malo cu pretraziti tvoje postove, da ne pitam nesto sto si vec pisala, a bonastra ti obavezno pisi sto se tebi dogadja, kad te vec pratim u stopu  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

Hehe...

Ja sam JUHU pratila u stopu tako da te apsolutno razumijem  :Smile:

----------


## Lost_in_Wonderland

Ljekove mozes kupiti gdje god zelis...kupovali smo ih npr u Sloveniji jer su jeftiniji nego u Pablu s kojim R surađuje.
Prve konzultacije s uzv-om bile su 600 kn. Sto se postupka tice ,sve placas na dan transfera...raspitaj se odmah za cijene postupka kada ga budete dogovarali.

----------


## MonaLi

Najskuplja varijanta postupka je 12200kn bez lijekova (to uključuje anesteziologa), tako su meni rekli i tako sam platila (ja sam imala dosta oplođenih i 3 smrznute na kraju). Doktor je divan...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Stvarno dodje dosta. Ne znam od kud mi info da je postupak cca 7tis plus lijekovi 7tis. I
Fet 4tis. Nakupi se jako brzo lijepa cifra. 
Ali nema veze, samo nek bude uspjesan uskoro  :Smile:  imat ce dijete polovna kolica i pola problena rjesno

----------


## MonaLi

Ovo je najskuplja varijanta, čisto da znas računati, naravno tebe moze ispasti i manje, sve ovisi o reakciji...  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Imas pravo, bolje se pripremiti na najgore. Mi smo mislili kupiti novi auto jer nam je stari minijaturan, ali ce pricekati. Rekli su moji da ce pomoci, pogotovo moj tata je nestrpljiv, ali ne mora ni on sve znati. Rekla sam mu da je 2tis eur. Ostalo cemo mi. Nama putnicima se lako nakupi. Samo autom do zg—a je 600kn, pa još ako nemamo smjestaj (tu mislim da bi mogli imati srece, ali ne svaki put). Za rijeku mi bar dio troskova refundiraju. Autom mi dodje cca 200kn, a oni vrate 115kn. Zadnji put smo tolko cekali da je parking dosao 50kn. Kako sam znala da mi je terapija preslaba, tih 50kn me vise boli, nego prvi put kad smo platili hotel 600kn da bi dosli opusteni na transfer

----------


## bornastra

*MonaLi,*

koliko si imala oplođenih jajnih stanica? Kod aspiracije/punkcije si uzela anesteziju?

Drago mi je da nas sve više izmjenjuje iskustva... i ono najbitnije, pozitivna iskustava nakon  :Smile:

----------


## pak

maritas provjeri si autobusne linije ako ti je to opcija.
Ja sam na FM išla busom to mi je bila najjeftinija i najjednostavnija opcija. Od autobusne do Repromeda se jako lako dođe tramvajem. 
Sretno!

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sanjka

> Stvarno dodje dosta. Ne znam od kud mi info da je postupak cca 7tis plus lijekovi 7tis. I
> Fet 4tis. Nakupi se jako brzo lijepa cifra. 
> Ali nema veze, samo nek bude uspjesan uskoro  imat ce dijete polovna kolica i pola problena rjesno


Oko 7000 kn ti je polustimulirani postupak, plus lijekovi.
1000 kn je anestezija i jos se placa zamrzavanje embrija.
Mislim da je 1500 kn do dva nosaca na godinu dana.

----------


## maritas

> maritas provjeri si autobusne linije ako ti je to opcija.
> Ja sam na FM išla busom to mi je bila najjeftinija i najjednostavnija opcija. Od autobusne do Repromeda se jako lako dođe tramvajem. 
> Sretno!
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Mislim da cu i ja uglavnom busom. znaju ostaviti u savskom gaju i onda mogu na bus koji vozi selskom. za nazad cu morati na autobusni.
zivjela sam godinu dana u selskoj pa znam taj kraj.

rade ljekarne nedjeljom u sloveniji (brezice)? mozda da na putu za nazad idemo kupiti.
je netko narucivao ljekove u istri u neku od nasih ljekarni? znam da je moguce, ali ne znam koliko se isplati, ali ako je mala razlika, radje bi tako nego da nosim lijekove iz zagreba.

još mi ostaje kao opcija kopar. je netko tamo isao po lijekove?

----------


## MonaLi

Bornastra - od 14 jajnih stanica imala sam prvo 9 oplođenih i dobili smo 4 savršene blastice. Jednu smo vratili a 3 zamrznuli i to svaku odvojeno. Cijena je ista rekli su mi. Uzela sam i anesteziju jer sam imala oko 20 folikula, ona je 1000kn a anesteziolog je toliko divan  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## November

Vrti mi se u glavi od tih cifri. Stvarno je skupo.

Javili su mi da se onaj treći zametak (najlošiji) prestao razvijati, i nije za kriopohranu. To smo naravno znali odmah pa nema iznenađenja.

----------


## pak

> Mislim da cu i ja uglavnom busom. znaju ostaviti u savskom gaju i onda mogu na bus koji vozi selskom. za nazad cu morati na autobusni.
> zivjela sam godinu dana u selskoj pa znam taj kraj.
> 
> rade ljekarne nedjeljom u sloveniji (brezice)? mozda da na putu za nazad idemo kupiti.
> je netko narucivao ljekove u istri u neku od nasih ljekarni? znam da je moguce, ali ne znam koliko se isplati, ali ako je mala razlika, radje bi tako nego da nosim lijekove iz zagreba.
> 
> još mi ostaje kao opcija kopar. je netko tamo isao po lijekove?


Išla sam ja u Kopar po puregon i elonvu. Možeš provijeti sa njima na mail 
obalne lekarne potrazi na netu.
Busom sam ja išla i onda tramvajem br 6 i 3 mislim i iskrcao me pred zgradom gdje je dr R bio prije a sada je još 5 min pješke od tamo do Repromeda. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pak

maritas a postoji i ona stranica od zeta gdje te lijepo vodi koji tramvaj uzeti i kako pješke doći na odredište.  Ja sam si upalila tu navigaciju kada sam prvi put išla do Repromeda.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

> maritas a postoji i ona stranica od zeta gdje te lijepo vodi koji tramvaj uzeti i kako pješke doći na odredište.  Ja sam si upalila tu navigaciju kada sam prvi put išla do Repromeda.
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


čini mi se da je busom najjednostavnije
https://www.google.hr/maps/dir/Tisak...1845!3e3?hl=hr

tramvaj bi imao puno dužu rutu
necu se izgubiti sigurno :D zivjela sam u onoj zgradurini od cigle na selskoj (popularna ciglenica)

----------


## bornastra

> Bornastra - od 14 jajnih stanica imala sam prvo 9 oplođenih i dobili smo 4 savršene blastice. Jednu smo vratili a 3 zamrznuli i to svaku odvojeno. Cijena je ista rekli su mi. Uzela sam i anesteziju jer sam imala oko 20 folikula, ona je 1000kn a anesteziolog je toliko divan  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*
MonaLi,*

Znači preporučaš kod većeg broja jajnih stanica da se uzme anestezija?
Ili se može izdržati?
Je li ti R preporučio anesteziju ili ti da biraš sama?

Ja imam ok prag tolerancije boli, više se bojim da ću biti zgrčena ili kaj...

----------


## MonaLi

Pak - od autobusnog vozi ja mislim broj 6 i 2, i dođe jako blizu doktora da  :Smile: 

Bornastra - ne znam, ja koliko citam preporuča se anestezija kod velikog broja folikula, ne znam kakva je bol, samo sam se probudila u drugoj prostoriji u krevetu, lijepo iskustvo  :Smile:  nije mi R preporučio ali kad sam tražila rekao je ok, inace bi me odgovarao da ne misli da trebam... vec ga znam  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Tek sad vidim poruku o kopru. Se isplati tamo kupovati? 
Znam za tu ljekarnu, isla sam jednom tamo uzeti nekome lijek. U centru na trgu je ova bila.
Koliko si cekala da dode u ljekarnu? Ili imaju uvijek sve?

----------


## pak

> Tek sad vidim poruku o kopru. Se isplati tamo kupovati? 
> Znam za tu ljekarnu, isla sam jednom tamo uzeti nekome lijek. U centru na trgu je ova bila.
> Koliko si cekala da dode u ljekarnu? Ili imaju uvijek sve?


Ja sam  nazvala da provijerim pa su mi naručili puregon jer ga nisu imali. Vodi računa da moraš naglasiti da ti treba i pen ako ga ne uspiješ posuditi negdje.
Razlika je bila osjetna. Ne sjećam se točno ali npr elonva je puno jeftinija. 
Potrazi na temi gdje su lijekovi najjeftiniji     tamo se pisalo o razlikama u cijenama. 
I da to je ta ljekarna i radi i nedjeljom ujutro 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pak

Ako nemaju u toj ljekarni lijek povući će iz neke druge. Uglavnom dogovorili smo mailom kada dolazimo i bilo je spremno. Nismo morali ni kaparu nositi kako su neke cure pisale da moraju.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## laura33

> *
> MonaLi,*
> 
> Znači preporučaš kod većeg broja jajnih stanica da se uzme anestezija?
> Ili se može izdržati?
> Je li ti R preporučio anesteziju ili ti da biraš sama?
> 
> Ja imam ok prag tolerancije boli, više se bojim da ću biti zgrčena ili kaj...


Ako imas vise folikula svakako uzmi opcu anesteziju.
Naime nije isto punktirat 5-6 folikula ili vise od 20....
Naime  probala tamo jedno i drugo i potpisujem za opcu anesteziju. Suradjuju sa divnim anesteziologom. 
Doktor preporucuje lokalnu, ali to je vise radi toga sto anesteziolog nije u klinici nego moraju dogovarat unaprijed.

----------


## bornastra

Hvala vam cure na savjetima.

Najprije da dođem do te faze razmišljanja o anesteziji, Bože daj ovaj mjesec.

Sutra ću sve znati... baš sam uzbuđena  :Smile:

----------


## maritas

Sretno  :Smile: 
kad vec sigurno imas nalaze blizu, koji je tvoj nivo prolaktina?
meni se cini da je moj prenizak. niti sam lezala, niti bila skulirana (jer je neka glupa muzika bila u labosu i vec mi je bio bad koliko kasnim na posao), a i baš me ubola jako sa iglom da sam i zajaukala, a on samo 180.

----------


## bornastra

Maritas, 

Hvala.

Moj prolaktin je bio nešto malo povišen, mislim da je ref.granica bila 490, a meni je bio 530.

Za to me je i doktor R pitao pa sam mu rekla da niti sam sjedila ili ležala, nego s vrata i odmah na vađenje krvi. A i to mi je bila prva pretraga pa je možda i stres odradio svoje budući da ga još i zovu "hormon stresa".

Nisam stručna da ti odgovorim zašto je tebi tako nizak...a možda je i ok da je niži, nezz...

----------


## JUHU

> Sretno 
> kad vec sigurno imas nalaze blizu, koji je tvoj nivo prolaktina?
> meni se cini da je moj prenizak. niti sam lezala, niti bila skulirana (jer je neka glupa muzika bila u labosu i vec mi je bio bad koliko kasnim na posao), a i baš me ubola jako sa iglom da sam i zajaukala, a on samo 180.


Draga bas sam sad pogledala svoje nalaze is prije I moj je bio 328. A referentna vrijednost mi pise da je od 102-496 Tako da Ja se meni brinula tvojih 180 je u granicama normale.  :Smile:  
Maritas i Bornastra Drzim vam fige  :Smile:  bit ce sve ok

----------


## Isabel

Pozdrav cure,

Evo da ohrabrim sve one koje su kod dr. R. On je jedan veliki stručnjak, profesionalac i divna osoba, kao i Patrik. Zahvaljujući njima a posebno dr. R ja danas imam svoju prekrasnu zvijezdicu  :Heart:  koja idući mjesec navršava 8 godina. Zauvijek ću im biti zahvalna... 
Sretno!

----------


## sanjka

> Ah neznam sta da ti kazem. Biologici je embri bio odlican kao i zadnji put pa opet nista. Tako da mjenjamo bolnicu i trazit cu drugaciji pristup jer ocigledno nesto nije u redu i trazit cu za sebe jos pretraga pa ce mo viditi


*jelena* imas pp.

----------


## bornastra

Pozdrav drage žene... 

Obećala sam se javiti nakon pregleda u petak kod doktora R...

Novosti su da idemo u postupak kada hoćemo, mi sko odmah sljedeći ciklus odabrali... kod supruga je bitno da ima spermija, ja sam bila na UZV i na 9 dc sam imala trolinijski endometrij 7.8 mm i po 6-7 folikula na svakom jajniku i doktor je rekao da je sve super i da imamo puno potencijala...
Dobili smo protokol, popis lijekova i doktor ce ici kod mene sa blagom stimulacijom...
Tako da čekamo M, i molimo Boga da nam da snage da sve uspije... jako smo pozitivni i baš se veselimo!
Koliko god sam bila zbunjena i na neki način prestrašena jer to je sad tu, svakim danom mi je sve jasnije (zahvaljujući i pojedinkama ovdje- HVALA!)i jedva čekam!

Nisam jedino pametna... uzeti lokalnu ili opću anesteziju? Malo me strah te opće, nezz... 

Doktor R je stvarno divan čovjek...

----------


## Rominka

Bravo  :Smile:  eto pocinjete i vi. Zelim svu srecu da sto prije ostvarite trudnocu. Meni se u Ceskoj svidja sto zena ne moze birati hoce li anesteziju ili nece. Oni apriori daju jer zele izbjeci bilo kakvu bolnu situaciju, i moguce reakcije tipa trzanja. Ja nikada ne bih isla bez anestezije. Cemu da organizam pamti i zapisuje stres u svaku stanicu? Ali to sam samo ja.

----------


## pak

Rominka u kojoj ste fazi? Jel vrijeme za pokret?

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

bornastra, to je kratkotrajna opca i zaaaaakon je!
ako imas vise od dva folikula - nemoj se dvoumiti

----------


## Rominka

Pak, putujemo u sri rano ujutro, u noci zapravo. U sri ce biti i transfer i onda sedam dana ciste ljubavi u Ceskoj. Nadam se da me cekaju lijepe vijesti.

----------


## pak

> Pak, putujemo u sri rano ujutro, u noci zapravo. U sri ce biti i transfer i onda sedam dana ciste ljubavi u Ceskoj. Nadam se da me cekaju lijepe vijesti.


Sretan put i još sretniji povratak. ❤

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

Rominika sretni od srca!
Pratim, ali ne stizem pisati  :Kiss:

----------


## Rominka

Bubekica, jednom davno, u ovo ljetno doba smo sjedile skupa u cekaonici na VV. Pratimo se  :Kiss:

----------


## November

bornastra i rominka sretno!

bornastra točno znam kako se osjećaš, taj osjećaj kad krećeš u prvi postupak je meni bio lud, tako intentivan, sreća tuga veselje ljutnja olakšanje briga...mix svega :D

----------


## maritas

Sretno cure!
Ja pokupila neku upalu. I to pod antibioticima. Inace imam streptokok pa pijem antibiotike u vrijeme punkcije i transfera,ali moguce da sam pokupila nesto kad sam stavljala crinone ili na pregledu. Dala sam danas briseve i pocinjemo oba sa antibioticima. 
Nadam se da je nesto bezazleno jer ne peče niti svrbi. Mislim da je mojoj p...i pun k pregleda :D

----------


## Rominka

Joj maritas umrla sam od smijeha sada  :Laughing:  ovo je bas tragikomedija, i tko to ne prolazi ne moze shvatiti. Nadam se da ces to uspjesno i brzo rijesiti.
bornastra, hoce se to sve pomijesati, i sreca i veselje, i tuga i briga,i adrenalin, uzbudjenje. Voljela bih kad bi vam prvi rezultat bio plus velik kao kuca da one ostale osjecaje ne upoznate.
hvala cure  na svoj potpori koju pruzate <3

----------


## bornastra

Hvala vam cure na ohrabrenju i potpori!

Stvarno ste divne, divne... Maritas, haha... strašna si!!

E da, kad pričate o antibioticima... MM mora također piti antibiotik kada ja počnem s pikanjem. To je inače praksa, ili?

----------


## Frixie

*rominka* i *bornastra* sretno cure!

Ja sam danas odradila FET i nadam se da će biti uspješan :D

----------


## maritas

> Hvala vam cure na ohrabrenju i potpori!
> 
> Stvarno ste divne, divne... Maritas, haha... strašna si!!
> 
> E da, kad pričate o antibioticima... MM mora također piti antibiotik kada ja počnem s pikanjem. To je inače praksa, ili?


nisam cula za tu praksu. moj je isto sada dobio antibiotike. prvi put jer je prije 6 mj on napravio svoje briseve i bili su ok.
taj moj streptokok dodje od pada imuniteta i navodno ne moze ga se osloboditi. sad cu krenuti i sa nekim biljnim vaginaletama, pa mozda mi uspije

----------


## Rominka

Ok, evo i prvih znakova male nervozice, ali s osmijehom. Znate onaj osjecaj kada iz frizeraja izadjete s novom frizurom pa se u svakom ogledalu gledate i smjeskate....e tako se ja sada osjecam. Mislim da sam danas zrela za normabel. Sutra u ovo doba spavat cemo u CB i uzivati uz Vltavu <3 blastice ce biti s nama. Uffff....da mozda je nervoza i malo jaca nego sto ja mislim  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

Romika,

sreetnoo još jednom...  :Smile: 

Drž te se! Sve će biti dobro  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Sretno Rominka!

----------


## Ginger

Rominka sretno!

----------


## A-A

Evo da se i ja aktivno pridružim temi. Do sada sam samo čitala objave i moram priznati da su mi puno pmogle. U postupku sam MPO, prvi pokušaj...jučer obavila punkciju...trenutno u isčekivanju transfera.
Lijepi pozdrav i sretno svima.

----------


## Inso

Pozdrav svima! Da li netko možda zna jel se postupak sa blagom stimulacijom za IVF u poliklinici Beta plus računa kao stimulirani ili kao prirodni postupak na teret HZZO?

----------


## Jolica30

Dobro dosla A-A i sretno. U kojoj si poliklinici?

----------


## maritas

Sretno a—a i cim prije se preselila na ljepše teme. 
Ja odradila pregled. Pocinjem sa stimulacijom za 15—tak dana. Nemam odgovore na svoja pitanja. Kaze doktor da treba prvo vidjeti kako se razvijaju jajne stanice. Moci cu dobiti nesto drugo umjesto crinonea jer ga bas ne volim.
Gdje da kupim elonvu u zg? Znam da je pisalo, ali nisam zapamtila. Zvala sam kopar. Tamo je 360 eur. Mislim da mi se ne isplati za malu razliku u guzvu preko granice. Ostalo cu kupiti nakon pregleda.

----------


## Frixie

*maritas* probaj nazvati ljekarnu Filipović, ona je specijalizirana za lijekove za MPO. A mozes još probati i u ljekarni Pablo

----------


## JUHU

maritas, Jeste bili u Repromedu? 
Ja sam elonvu kupovala u ljekarni Pablo I cijena je bila 3000kn.

----------


## maritas

U filipovic je jeftinije, pa sam tamo. Još i orgalutran i puregon sam uzela, ali ne sve, nego za pocetak sto treba. U filipovic je elonva 2750kn.
Taman je razlika jedan posten rucak. Ostalo ne znam napamet koliko je.
Mislili smo sutra stati u gorskom kotru na rucku, ali na kraju odlucili pičiti za pulu da se ne pokvari.
I sjetila sam se još jednog problema, a to je da popodne se ne mogu voziti busom, ako si moram dati neku od injekcikcija. A vec mi je dosadilo vozit za zg :D
Da, u repru smo bili

----------


## mala-bebica

> Pozdrav svima! Da li netko možda zna jel se postupak sa blagom stimulacijom za IVF u poliklinici Beta plus računa kao stimulirani ili kao prirodni postupak na teret HZZO?


Kao stimulirani. Gdje si do sada bila u postupcima i kako si prošla?

----------


## Inso

Prvi IVF sam odradila privatno kod dr. R, tu je bila biokemijska, i 2 Fet-a nakon toga beta 0. Nakon toga sam ipak odlučila da ću iskoristiti postupke preko Hzzo-a, pa sam se prebacila u Petrovu. Odradili smo i tamo jedan IVF, koji je uspio ali na žalost u 8. tjednu se dogodio spontani.

----------


## pak

maritas ma nije problem, piknes se  WC -u po putu

----------


## mala-bebica

> maritas ma nije problem, piknes se  WC -u po putu


Uh, nije baš tako jednostavno ako mora miksati lijekove... Baš ja razmišljam za sebe ako budem išla privatno, ali onda ću si namjestiti da si kasnije dajem i riješeno, vjerujem da će dr. to odobriti.

----------


## Frixie

> Uh, nije baš tako jednostavno ako mora miksati lijekove...


Elonva, Puregon i Orgalutran sto ima od terapije su gotove otopine. Nema miksanja.

----------


## maritas

Za vrijeme elonve, necu biti u busu, ali puregon i orgalutran su kriticni.
Moramu kupiti neki mini friđ za te trenutke. Nisu mi wc—eiji bas higijenski, ali nesto cu morati smisliti. Pogotovo ako klinika radi ujutro taj dan, onda mi jedino preostaje u bus popodne. Ako radi popodne, mogla bi kod njih pa na vecernji bus.
Jedva cekam da dodem kuci i stavim je u pravi frizider. Sad taman na pola puta.

----------


## pak

Joj ima nas puno koje smo improvizirale sa bockanjem. Narucis kavu i u medjuvremenu se bocnes u WC i ideš dalje. Ma sve se može kada se mora nemojte se bojati

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

Budem i ja trazila onda nesto sto ne moram miksati, da si barem utoliko olakšam, a i ti higijenski uvjeti mi nisu bas dragi, nesto cemo izmisliti i snaći se  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Gel za dezinfekciju ruku, aseptoleta maramice,higijenska vata i alkohol u spreju su mi skoro pa uvijek u torbi zadnjih deset godina  :Laughing:  sve se moze, samo se treba pripremiti. I definitivno je bolje biti samostalan po tom pitanju, a ponekad i snalazljiv. Sto te kosta sjesti u neki restorancic fini, popiti kavu i pojesti kolacic za nagradu sto ces bocnuti? Uspjet ces, vidjet ces.

----------


## maritas

Ja sam totalni panicar kad su lijekovi u pitanju. U proslom stanu sam cak i obicne vitamine drzala u podrumu. Sad mi fali jedna takva prostorija.
Slijedeci put, bez obzira na cijenu, narucujem u neku ljekarnu u puli, barem elonvu. Ova voznja je stresna.
Uff, sad cekati menzis. Još 10—tak dana. Oko praznika, da mi ne bude dosadno  :Wink:

----------


## mala-bebica

Nezgodno je ako se ide busom, a to mi je plan, ali dobro, snalazljiva sam pa cu se i tu snaći

----------


## pak

> Nezgodno je ako se ide busom, a to mi je plan, ali dobro, snalazljiva sam pa cu se i tu snaći


Ma stane bus na odmorištu. I najbitnije dogovorite se sa dr u koje vrijeme vam najbolje odgovara da si dajete terapiju. Ja sam si davala oko 11 sati i to mi je puno olakšalo jer sam i ja išla busom. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Nisam znala da se moze birati vrijeme. Ja mislila da se bira popodne zbog nekog stanja hormona. 
Tnx cure sto pisete svoja iskustva  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam kod L-a uvijek dobivala injekcije ujutro, u Beti uvijek popodne. Valjda se moze dogovoriti, al svaka klinika ima svoju shemu

----------


## mala-bebica

Navela sam gore da mi je to prvo, da si sa dr.namjestim terapiju u odgovarajuće vrijeme, to je ipak najbolja varijanta.  :Smile:  No kako god, za svaki problem postoji rješenje pa cemo ga i ovdje pronaći, sve za stići do cilja

----------


## Frixie

I ja sam si lijekove davala popodne. Tako je dr. odredio.
Najbolji frend mi je za pikanje tad bio mali Octenisept u spreju i vatica. 

S vremenom se nažalost čovjek ufura i sama priprema traje puuuno kraće nego u početku.

Uspjet ćete curke, samo bez straha

----------


## lakšmi

Pozdrav,

da li možda koja zna kad dr. R ide na godišnji? 
I koje je radno vrijeme? Nekad sam na internetu mogla pronaći tu informaciju, ali sad ne uspijevam.

Hvala.

----------


## A-A

IVF centar. 1. pokušaj. U petak obavila ET. Jedna mrvica vraćena. I sad čekanje....

----------


## Frixie

> IVF centar. 1. pokušaj. U petak obavila ET. Jedna mrvica vraćena. I sad čekanje....


Sretno!

----------


## A-A

Hvala 23.6. vadim betu pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## JUHU

> IVF centar. 1. pokušaj. U petak obavila ET. Jedna mrvica vraćena. I sad čekanje....


Sretnooooo  :Smile:

----------


## JUHU

[QUOTE=lakšmi;2987574]Pozdrav,

da li možda koja zna kad dr. R ide na godišnji? 
I koje je radno vrijeme? Nekad sam na internetu mogla pronaći tu informaciju, ali sad ne uspijevam.

Evo na linku imaš broj pa najbolje nazovi i pitaj. 
http://www.poliklinika-repromed.hr

----------


## maritas

Ako saznas, pliz javi  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Mislim da radi pon,sri,petak popodne od 12-20 a uto i cet.od 8-15..
Ali nisam sto posto sigurna..
Tako mi je ostalo u sjecanju kad sam tamo radila HSG

----------


## Lutza

Zadnji FET u Beta+, vracene 2 blastociste, 9dnt test pozitivan, vadila sam odmah betu i vrijednost je 59,9. U ponedjeljak idem opet i nadam se da ce se poduplati.

----------


## iva777

Opa Lutza suuper! Neka se pravilno dupla! 
Cure pratila sam vas stalno i veselila i tugovala sa vama.
Nakon sto sam prosli ciklus odgodila et( fet)  , evo ponovno krenula u novi fet i u novu kliniku.Sve se dosta brzo odvijalo , iako smo imali dosta papirologije vezano za prebacivanje smrznutih zametaka iz jedne klinike u drugu.
Klasnican Lučijev protokol od 3.dc decapeptyl, i estrofem , mantram pozitivno i sa veseljem iscekujem ishod  :Smile: 
Sretno cure od srca! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva1975

Cure pozdrav,
molim vas za pomoc, uskoro su mi 42 godine, idiopatska neplodnost, 7 neuspjesnih postupaka iza mene, Petrova 2 postupka, Kbc Split 3 postupka, Cito jedan i Poliklinika Sparac 1. Uvijek 2 ili 3 zametka po transferu ali nikad trudnoca. Po vasem misljenju i iskustvu s obzirom na godine gdje mi je najbolje otici u koju kliniku bilo u hrvatskoj ili vani.
Hvala vam puno.

----------


## maritas

prijavljujem prvi dan ciklusa.

ako ima tko da se pratimo, neka se javi  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

Maritas,

pridružit ću ti se i ja ovih dana  :Smile:  sutra, prekosutra...

Ti si također kod dr.R?

----------


## iva777

Ja sam na 7 dan ciklusa .
Cure jel imao tko jake  mucnine i povracanje od decapeptyla? 
Dusu ispustim svaki dan .mislim da sam i izgubila koji kg, hrana mi ne pase ali nikako 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

A ja bornastra mislila da ces prije mene  :Wink: 
Da kod R.

----------


## bornastra

Ne, ne maritas... moja M meni kuca na vrata  :Smile:  neka, ovu baš iščekujem  :Smile: 
Znaci sutra kreces s protokolom? S cim kreces i koliko?

----------


## Rominka

Sretno curke! Opusteno i samo jako  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

Hvala Rominka  :Smile: 
Hrabrost i opuštenost su na stotu uz supruga, on je moj najveći oslonac ikad. I razum kad ga gubim  :Smile: 

I ti nam se sutra javi... znaš onu... "Poželi nešto noćas. Možda se čudo dosađuju."

----------


## maritas

> Ne, ne maritas... moja M meni kuca na vrata  neka, ovu baš iščekujem 
> Znaci sutra kreces s protokolom? S cim kreces i koliko?


elonva 150
još sam uzela nesto puregona i orgalutrana da se nadje kad mi bude trebalo za cca tjedan dana.
sutra vadim krv i idem ovdje na pregled.
sto uopće mogu vidjeti sutra?
p.s. rominka jako mi je zao da nije uspjelo

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, neka bude dobro ovaj put, pratimo se, i ja se krenula pikati... Gdje si sutra na fm, kod dr R ili kod nas?

----------


## maritas

Sutra u puli kod svoje ginicke. Ako stignem na red u neko pristojno doba jer moram još i progestoron i estrogen vaditi, a i stici na posao....
Pliz recite mi sto je bitno na pregledu da znam koja je situaciija.
Da dodamo još malo drame, sutra mi je i neka festa od firme. Poslat cu mamu po nalaz i da mi ga donese i poslat fotku nalaza ako vise nismo u uredu. Mama ne zna nista na mob :D i onda otici prva jer me mora svekrva ispikati

----------


## Rominka

Hvala cure. 
Maritas, a da prvo odes vaditi krv?

----------


## pak

> Sutra u puli kod svoje ginicke. Ako stignem na red u neko pristojno doba jer moram još i progestoron i estrogen vaditi, a i stici na posao....
> Pliz recite mi sto je bitno na pregledu da znam koja je situaciija.
> Da dodamo još malo drame, sutra mi je i neka festa od firme. Poslat cu mamu po nalaz i da mi ga donese i poslat fotku nalaza ako vise nismo u uredu. Mama ne zna nista na mob :D i onda otici prva jer me mora svekrva ispikati


To je 2.dc? Bitno je da nema ciste koja bi smetala u stimulaciji.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Hvala pak, to sam mislila.
Bila sam kod ginicke i u 7 i u 8. Bude manja guzva u 7, a za krv u 8. Još za krv moram mirovati, to mi izgleda nemoguce u onom kaosu.
Nadam se da se necu zaflekati. Takav pregled još nisam radila

----------


## Rominka

Ajde oboruzaj se zivcima danas i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## maritas

> Ajde oboruzaj se zivcima danas i sretno


ha, ha. glavno da sm se ja sjela pred labosom, a miruje se za PROlaktin, a ne PROgesteron :Laughing: 
sve proslo ok. tata ce mi ici po nalaze pa skupa šaljem za zg. imam cak 2 svoja folikula
pokusala sam iskamciti uputnicu za trombofiliju, ali nije mi uspjelo. Pitat cu R sto da vadim sama kad dodem u zg na ultrazvuk.

----------


## maritas

Dr.r nije vidio moj mail. Radio je danas ujutro umjesto popodne.
Da uzmem elonvu? I progesteron i estrogen su mi u granicama

----------


## Rominka

Neka ti R napise da moras odraditi testove na trombofiliju pa ces onda dobiti uputnicu. Ne daju ako nemas predispozicije.

----------


## pak

> Dr.r nije vidio moj mail. Radio je danas ujutro umjesto popodne.
> Da uzmem elonvu? I progesteron i estrogen su mi u granicama


Ma on čita mailove i van radnog vremena. Ako je sve OK uzmi terapiju, a vjerujem da će ti se on još javiti. Zna on odgovarati i kasno navečer

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Rekli mi u klinici da je na putu. A moguce da prvi mail nije ni dobio jer je bio pretezak...
Ja uzela elonvu. I vec dozivjela stres. Rekla sam dragom da mi donese carape, dok se vratio ja sam skoro zaspala, a on me gadao carapama. Naravno da sam umrla od straha. 
Ako ovaj put ne uspije pitat cu normabel i biti na njemu od jutra do mraka.
Pak reci da si i ti dozivjela stresove i da su tvoji bebaci sve prezivjeli

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, sorry, zašto se stresiraš? Mislim, znam da nije lako i sve mi je to jasno  nemoj me krivo shvatiti, ali takav stres ne može donijeti ništa dobro, to meni stalno ponavljaju dr. a ja sam skulirana. Probaj se nekako opustiti i makar napomeni dr. to pa možda ti mogu dati nešto da se opustiš kao taj normabel  :Smile:

----------


## pak

Na naravno da smo svi pod stresom. Pa ja sam morala u dva dana naći kartu i poletjeti jer je tako ispalo. Po nalazu krvi upitno je bilo dali ću uopće doći do ETA. Ma sve što je moglo išlo je naopako i eto nas. 
Nema tu pravila. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Tako reagiram. Mislim da jedino tablete tu mogu pomoci. Dragi se zezao, a meni ocito nije bilo do zezancije. Jednostavno sam takva.
On kaze da u snu se isto strasim. Kad dodje kasnije u krevet da skocim i pitam sto je bilo. Ja se takvih stvari uopce ne sjecam.
Reko mi doktor da u sri dodem u zg. I samo orgalutran dan prije. 
Mozda jajasca nisu dozivjela moj sok. Znam da je ruzna utjeha, ali mojoj mami je umrla mama dok je bila trudna sa mnom, a baki je muz odveden u logor (iz kojeg se nije vratio) dok je bila trudna sa mojom mamom. Nadam se da i moja jajasca mogu prezivjeti moje strahove

----------


## bornastra

Drage žene,

Prijavljujem i ja prvi dan ciklusa.  :Smile: 
Sutra vađenje krvi za estradiol i progesteron, pa javiti dr.R na mail.
Prvi postupak. Prvo susretanje s pikanjem, aspiracijom, transferom.
U meni se miješa na tisuće osjećaja.
Pozitivno, hrabro i strpljivo naprijed!
 :Smile:

----------


## Lutza

Nazalost drugo vađenje Bete je sa 59 bilo 68. I treća Beta je bila 95 . Očito vanmatericna trudnoća. Nazalost. Bar sam ovaj put imala taj blaženi plus na testu i pozitivnu Betu. Idemo dalje tj sve iz početka.

----------


## Vrci

Ne znači to vanmateričnu, tko ti je to rekao?

----------


## Lutza

Cekam mengu da dođe. Ukoliko ne dođe u roku 7 dana trebam u kliniku. Za biokemijsku je beta previsoka.

----------


## Lutza

Vrci neznam ni sama vise sto i kako...

----------


## Vrci

Nije ti to visoka beta za biokemijsku.
Ali dobar je znak da se nesto dogadalo

----------


## Lutza

Svakako korak naprijed.

----------


## maritas

Bornastra, ta dva dana razlike bi taman mogle znaciti da cemo se sresti  :Smile:  mogle bi kavu popiti.
Btw. Gdje da jedem blizu klinike? Kada sam gladna sam nervozna, a poslije pregleda moram još i u nabavku ostatka lijekova.
Danas kupila nnovi frizidercic. Kad meni nesto malo treba, to bude uvijek skoro skuplje od velikog. 150 kn je dosao u intersparu, ali mi djeluje kvalietno. Kupit cu smrznuto povrce da mi glumi led :D

----------


## maraa

Lutza a sto su ti jos rekli osim da dodjes za tjedan dana, mislim ako je vanmaternicna ne bih te htjela plasiti ali to i nije bas za zezati se, ona se rjesava laparaskopijom ili metatroksatom..zasto te ranije ne pogledaju..ako je embrij u jajovodu moze prsnuti...

----------


## bubekica

> Cekam mengu da dođe. Ukoliko ne dođe u roku 7 dana trebam u kliniku. Za biokemijsku je beta previsoka.


Zao mi je...
Tko ti je rekao da je to previsoka beta za biokemijsku? Biokemijskom se smatra trudnoca koju je moguce dokazati samo bhcg, ali nije vidljiva na uzv.
Osobno ti ne bih preporucila da cekas 7 dana vec da za dva dana izvadis betu da vidis jel raste/pada. 7 dana je dug period i ako stvarno jest VM moze se do te mjere razviti embrij da ti prsne jajovod.

----------


## maraa

Slazem se..svakako bi za dva dana trebala ponoviti betu da vidis da li pada..ako je biokemijska sama ce poceti padati..ako je VM ona nazalost ne nestaje sama od sebe i mislim da je tjedan dana predug period za cekati...Ne bih htjela da mislis da pametujem ali cudno da ti to i u klinici nisu rekli da napravis...sretno...

----------


## pak

> Bornastra, ta dva dana razlike bi taman mogle znaciti da cemo se sresti  mogle bi kavu popiti.
> Btw. Gdje da jedem blizu klinike? Kada sam gladna sam nervozna, a poslije pregleda moram još i u nabavku ostatka lijekova.
> Danas kupila nnovi frizidercic. Kad meni nesto malo treba, to bude uvijek skoro skuplje od velikog. 150 kn je dosao u intersparu, ali mi djeluje kvalietno. Kupit cu smrznuto povrce da mi glumi led :D


Zašto povrće? Pa ubaci one obične ledenice u torbu. 
Btw postoje male torbice baš za prijenos lijekova, trebali bi pitati u ljekarni dali imaju

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Nece izdrzati cijeli dan. Krenut cu od kuce oko 5—6 i vratit se u najboljem slucaju do 21.30.
Po zimi mozda i bi, ali po ljeti tesko.
U pulu nisam vidjela da ima tih pravih rizidercica za lijekove. Ima na amazonu, nije ni preskupo, ali drzi do 12h

----------


## Vrci

Ali nema nikakvih dokaza da je ono vanmatericna. Slazem se da se mora ponoviti beta,ali koliko znam kod vanmatericnih beta isto normalno raste.
Ne znam zasto bi i klinika standard biokemijsku trebala tretirati kao vanmatericnu

----------


## Gabi25

Kod vanmatericne Beta ne raste normalno nego nepravilno u većini slučajeva, znaci ne dupla se svaka dva dana. 
Svakako ponavljaj betu dok ne počne padati- a ako i dalje nepravilno raste obavezno na hitnu

----------


## maraa

Standard biokemijska trudnoca je nesto niza pocetna vrijednost a tada nakon dva dana ili pogotovo cetiri pocinje padati a ne raste polako. Kod vanmaternicne trudnoce beta u jako malo slucajeva normalno raste vec raste ali se ne dupla , dakle raste polako a zna i stagnurati no rijetko pocne sama padati i to nikako nije bas za zezati se, svakako treba pratiti betu i u slucaju ikakvih bolova na hitnu..

----------


## Vrci

O onda sam i ja nešto naučila  :Smile: 

Znači svakako ponoviti betu i nadam se da nije vanmaterična

----------


## maritas

Ja sam bila uvjerena da ne moze biti vanmatericna ako je (f)et.
Zao mi je za sve poteskoce na nasem putu.
Imam pitanjce: nedavno je pisalo koji labos u zg je dobar i sada ne mogu naci taj post.
Se sjeca netko?

----------


## maraa

Nažalost moguća je VM i u MPO, jesu nešto niži postotci nego kod spontanih začeća ali postoje, evo ja osobno poznajem dvije cure koje su imale VM U MPO, beta im je rasla ali nepravilno, nije padala, jedna je riješena metatroksatom jer nikako nisu mogli locirati embrij a beta je rasla a druga je išla na laparaskopiju jer je embrij bio u jajovodu.

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sam imala vanmatericnu iz mpo postupka, Beta mi je rasla nepravilno, sporo i bila je niza u početku. Trudnoća je na kraju bila u rogu maternice sto je jako rijetko ali eto događa se povremeno, otkriveno tek dok su me otvorili laparoskopski

----------


## maraa

Gabi25 vidim da imamo istu dijagnoui, ja jedan jajovod nemam drugi neprohodan, mm sve u redu. Prošla sam do sad 2 prirodna i tri stimulirana, zadnji put bio spontani...
S obzirom da je kod mene sve osim jajovoda ok baš mi čudno kako nikako do začeća, ali vidim da ti je nastavak jaako lijep, dakle samo treba biti uporan  :Smile:

----------


## Lutza

Dobra vijest. Dobila sam mengu maloprije.  Sad treba smoći snage za postupak

----------


## maraa

Znam da nije lako skupiti snagu ali vjeruj bolje i tako nego da si imala komplikacija oko moguce VM jer to se zna dobrano oduziti... Znaci neces ni ponavljati betu vise niti ici na neki ult.nakon prestanka krvarenja?

----------


## Lutza

Ici cu na ultrazvuk sigurno

----------


## maritas

Bok cure! ste zive?
ja cu izluditi do prvog ultrazvuka (u srijedu-9 dan).
danas imala neku prozirnu sluz. nisu valjda moji folikulici pobjegli

----------


## Frixie

*maritas* jesi krenula s Orgalutranom?

----------


## maritas

Sutra. Da pitam da krenem danas?

----------


## maritas

Trebam obavijestiti doktora za sluz? Ili je to normalno?
Sad sam se stvarno prestrasila

----------


## Frixie

Pusti mu mail, da se umiriš.

Ja sam inače počinjala s 7dc, jer su na 6dc folikuli bili na 11mm. Isto sam i pod njima čak sluzila  :Smile:  al nije niti jedan pukao do punkcije.

----------


## Jolica30

maritas i ja sam sad u zadnjem postupku umirala od straha kada je krenula ta sluz ali bilo je na kraju sve ok.

Frixie tvoj postupak nije uspio?

----------


## maritas

> Pusti mu mail, da se umiriš.
> 
> Ja sam inače počinjala s 7dc, jer su na 6dc folikuli bili na 11mm. Isto sam i pod njima čak sluzila  al nije niti jedan pukao do punkcije.


jesam poslala. i dobila odgovor. da je normalno.
prosli put stvarno nisma imala problema sa tim (nit bol, nit sluz, nit je išta puknulo, ali nije ih ni bilo puno), ali sam imala manju dozu pa sam se sad zabrinula.
što se mene tiće ja bi čim prije punkciju i transfer :D
izludit cu sve oko sebe, a taj lutealni dio meni krace traje, pa da ga presjecemo.
javim vam se u srijedu sa novostima. vjerojatno cu biti prva na vratima kad otvore popodne  :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

Meni sluz zna krenuti vec 6dc, a supresiju primam tek od 8dc. Ne brini, rastu folikuli, raste estradiol i evo sluzi.
Sretno!

----------


## Vrci

Slazem se, nije sluz razlog za paniku. Ja sam je u FET-u imala za izvoz, zbog estrofema, a nisam imala folikule i ovulaciju

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

> Frixie tvoj postupak nije uspio?


Nope. FET prirodnjak - 0 bodova.
Idući je u 9mj, al tad ćemo probati s decapeptylom i estrofemom.




> izludit cu sve oko sebe, a taj lutealni dio meni krace traje, pa da ga presjecemo.


Ne brini, dobiti ćeš progesteron od punkcije, pa nek te lutealna ne zamara  :Wink:

----------


## Jolica30

Zao mi je Frixie, i ja cekam 9.mj. Onda se druzimo kod Skvorca.

----------


## Frixie

Imaš kaj smrzlića ili ideš ponovno u stim?

TM ima loš spermiogram jel da? Moj ima koma (genetski), pa nekako sumnjam da ipak ti loši spermići odigraju svoje. 
Nama su i urolog i biolog rekli da treba "pikati" dok se ne nađe kromosomski zdrav (svi su patološkog oblika, a kako ih ima manje nego 10 prstiju na ruci, biolog radi s onim čim ima).

----------


## Jolica30

Nažalost nemam smrzlića, tako da moram vozit sve ispočetka. Da nažalost mm ima loš spermio i muku mučimo sa time. Vjerujem u teoriju da i ti loši spermići igraju ulogu ali šta možemo kada je kod nas uvijek ICSI jer imamo isto tako mali broj i onda biolog izabere najboljeg a ne mora biti da je baš taj najbolji. Koliko si ti prošla postupaka? meni će ovo biti 4-ti.

----------


## Frixie

Ostale mi još dvije blastice iz 3 stimulacije.
Ako FET ne upali, prvo šaljem muza na biopsiju da vidimo jel ima kaj unutra vise malaca, pa tek onda idem koristiti 4 stim.

AIH kod nas ne igra ulogu, a dok čekam biopsiju mogli bi ispucati 2 prirodnjaka. Ako ne upali FET.


Jesi razmišljala o scratchingu? Meni je on na pameti i nikako da se odvažim da nazovem IVF polikl. da vidim rade li to i koja je cijena

----------


## Frixie

Dupli post

----------


## Jolica30

Jesam razmisljala sam o toj pretrazi ali isto nikako da krenem. Ma iskreno ja sam bas puno ocekivala od tog treceg postupka + jos su me svi bombardirali pozitivom i kako ce sigurno uspjeti jer sam promjenila kliniku, svi zivi ostaju trudni kod dr.S i nema sanse da nama ne uspije. Ja cu bas razgovarati sa dr prije postupka zasto ja uvijek u postupcima prokrvarim ranije, znaci inace su mi ciklusi 37 dana a u postupku krene vec 27-28 dan bez obzira na hrpu progesterona.

----------


## Rominka

Jolica, isto kao i kod mene. Krvarenje vec peti dan nakon transfera i docekati betu je meni ravno lutriji. No, ovaj put, u FET-u, nakon scratchinga endometrija i embryoglue-a, ne samo da nisam prokrvarila vec sam i docekala plus na testu i betu, iako je na kraju bila biokemijska. Ali i to mi je uspijeh. Mislim da je organizam bio odmoren od stimulacije i da je to zapravo najveci i najbitniji faktor kod mene. Ne znam kako ti prolazis stimulaciju, ali meni je koma. Sve. I jos god nakon se ciklusi ne srede. S danasnjom pameti bih trazila da nam zamrznu i da idemo u FET-u kad se organizam odmori, ali.....

----------


## Frixie

*Jolica30* ja sam napravila na svoju ruku i pretrage za trombo i jedan dio imunologije, trebala bi još kopati dublje. Još bi ev. TORCH probala nažicati uputnice. Nemam kaj drugo više kopati.

Mogu probati još scratching i ERA u N. Sadu. Al brijem da je do spermija ... Znam samo da ne idem u 4. stim prije nego napravimo biospiju. Želim još vidjeti da li s njom imamo više šanse.

----------


## Frixie

I da, možda sam praznovjerna ili kaj: al uvijek kad legnem na krevet do prozora - bad luck.
Prvi ET (odlična i loša bc): ćorak, beta 1,2, prokrvarila već 6/7dnt. 
Druga stim - punkcija: od 4 folikula su bile dvije ciste, jedna nezrela js i 1 loša i tad sam ostala bez transfera. 
Treća stim: ET opet krevet do prozora - ostala bez ET jer se endo ispuhao (od punkcije do ET s 10 pao na 5mm). 
Prvi FET (bc AA i bc BB): opet taj krevet do prozora (pao mi mrak na oči kad sam ušla u sobu) - ćorak.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Znam da sumanuto zvuči, al rekoh jučer mužu ne idem više na taj krevet do prozora  :Laughing:

----------


## maritas

Znas gdje je i praznovjernost dovela gorana ivaniševica. Nakon njegovog wimbledona, ja se nikom ne smijem za praznovjernost.
Ja u zg. Imam još 3h do pregleda. Sad kafenišem. Gdje cure da idem jesti? Da je dobro, neskupo i da se mogu najesti bez da jedem gluten?
Dosla sam rano jer sam isla vaditi indikatore za trombofiliju. Da vidite na sto mi lici ubod od elonve (crn), poslale bi me da izvadim.
Cca 1800kn ce me doci, ali mir vrijedi svake kune. Pogotovo kad znamo kolko dodatnih troskova uvijek imamo uz postupke (budimo realni i trosenje vremena je trosak, a tek godisnji, placa, put...)

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, jesi letila na kraju? Koliko te izađe povratna? Pricaj mi o ubodima, ja imam jos tragove prve stimulacije od prošle jeseni, sad sam bolje prosla  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

Maritas,

Sretno danas! Nadam se da si našla mjesto za pojesti...

I ja sam kod doktora R danas, ali kasnije popodne. Prva folikulometrija  :Smile: 
Stimulaciju super podnosim, muž me pika i savršeno to odrađuje, bez modrica!

----------


## Rominka

maritas, ti si zbilja platila 1800,00 kn za trombofilske testove??? pa to si trebala dobiti uputnicu. ne mogu vjerovat. ma bemu misa. da li barem za put dobijes putni nalog?

----------


## NinaDrv

Ako netko treba CoQ10, imam neotvorenu bočicu od 120 kapsula po 100 mg https://hr.iherb.com/pr/Doctor-s-Bes...Softgels/10930 
i još jednu u kojoj ima cca 70 kapsula. Može ih se piti i više komada dnevno da bude veća doza CoQ10-a.
Također imam viška neotvorenu bočicu Nutrx Hawai Bioastina od 6 mg https://hr.iherb.com/pr/Nutrex-Hawai...0-V-Gels/10351
Piju se dvije dnevno i kroz neko vrijeme značajno poboljšavaju spermiogram. 
Sve info u inbox  :Smile:

----------


## mala-bebica

HZZO placa put do najbliže klinike, znaci treba ici u najblizu u našem slučaju u Ri, a sve ostalo plaćamo sami i nista ne refundiraju... Steta jedino da nisi dobila za faktore, no mozda ih ovdje dobijes i brze, pa svo zlo za tim...

----------


## mala-bebica

Imam pitanje ako neka zna. Ukoliko se ide u neku od privatnih klinika na teret HZZO-a da li se može više postupaka tako kod njih odraditi ili samo jedan? Nekako si mislim da moze vise, ali da pitam iskusnije

----------


## Frixie

*maritas* ja sam PAI, FXIII, MTHFR, FV Leiden, FII vadila privat i platila 1.380kn. Ostalo sam užicala zamjenu kod gina  :Cool:  kao da me MPO tražio ...

Što si sve vadila?

----------


## Frixie

*mala-bebica* Možeš odraditi koliko imaš pravo preko HZZO-a, ali zavisi u kojoj si poliklinici.

AIH ti ne ide preko HZZO-a, B+ ima blagostimulirane i stim., a Škvorc ima prirodnjake, blago stim. i stimulirane

----------


## mala-bebica

B+ ima prirodne i blagostimulirane... Dvoumoim se ako ovo ne upali oko Skvorca i Bete...

----------


## Frixie

> B+ ima prirodne i blagostimulirane... Dvoumoim se ako ovo ne upali oko Skvorca i Bete...


Je, imaš pravo: krivo sam napisala za B+
Gdje si sad?

----------


## mala-bebica

Ri

----------


## maritas

Kolko pitanja :D
Bornastra bas mi je zao da se necemo sresti. Mozda petak  :Wink: 
Super je proslo. Jako sam plodna.
Isla sam samo jutros s avionom. Cca 350kn jedan smjer. Popodnevna tura je jeftinija jer ne ide preko zadra. Od aerodma kupila dnevnu zet kartu za bus koji vodi do kvatrica (ne aerodromski, nego bas zet).
Vadila sam fII, fV, atIII, pc, pv, d dimere, lac i još jednu stvar, i kks. Ginicka mi nije htjela dat, a moja doktorica je imala guzvu kad sam bila i sestra me uputila na ginicku...
Nikakav refund ne mogu dobiti. Još mi je i ginicka rekla da bi joj dr.R trebao platiti folikumetriju koju sam obavila kod nje.
Dr.M iz bolnice je taman na godisnjem. Ona bi mi bila mozda zasparala jedan odlazak u zg kad vec imam još par mjeseci d1 uputnicu za pulsku bolnicu
Gibam kupit lijek za sutra.
Pozz  :Smile:

----------


## pak

maritas držim fige.
Ovaj komentar tvoje ginicke je stvarno

----------


## Rominka

Maritas, oni tebe, da prostis za*ebavaju, i to opasno. Za Ri si mogla i trebala dobiti up plus putne troskove, naravno uz uvjet da je tvoj mpo dr trazio trom. faktore. Vrlo bitno je da specijalist trazi napismeno. To da je do najblize klinike vrijedi samo za  prvi odlazak, a kad specijalist kasnije napise da se lijecenje nastavlja u toj i toj klinici moraju ti dati sve. I da, gin ti je trebala to dati. Pa npr mi idemo u Cesku bez da nas je zavod uputio, i sve, ali bas sve sam uspjela obaviti ili u Ri, pa cak i u Zg na up i uz putne troskove. Druga stvar je ako ti se nije dalo natezati s njima. Ali imas pravo, svako pravo. Ja zaista ne bih odustajala. Jer par stotina kuna po par stotina, i tisucu, je previse kad imas pravo iskoristiti ono sto placas.

----------


## mala-bebica

> Maritas, oni tebe, da prostis za*ebavaju, i to opasno. Za Ri si mogla i trebala dobiti up plus putne troskove, naravno uz uvjet da je tvoj mpo dr trazio trom. faktore. Vrlo bitno je da specijalist trazi napismeno. To da je do najblize klinike vrijedi samo za  prvi odlazak, a kad specijalist kasnije napise da se lijecenje nastavlja u toj i toj klinici moraju ti dati sve. I da, gin ti je trebala to dati. Pa npr mi idemo u Cesku bez da nas je zavod uputio, i sve, ali bas sve sam uspjela obaviti ili u Ri, pa cak i u Zg na up i uz putne troskove. Druga stvar je ako ti se nije dalo natezati s njima. Ali imas pravo, svako pravo. Ja zaista ne bih odustajala. Jer par stotina kuna po par stotina, i tisucu, je previse kad imas pravo iskoristiti ono sto placas.


Za faktore je trebala dobiti sve to sto navodis i pod tim uvjetima ali ja sam mislila za troskove odlaska na sam postupak dalje od Ri. Naime, ja sam pitala HZZO za te troskove buduci da ako ovaj postupak u Ri ne uspije bi isla privatno ali ne, receno mi je da nemam pravo na nikakve troskove jer mi je Ri najbliže  gdje se mogu liječiti i to placaju, ovo dalje moram u cijelosti sama. Morala bi imati neku dijagnozu gdje oni ne mogu pomoći kako bi dobila troskove. Mislis da se nekako ipak moze doci do tih putnih? Ipak, svaki odlazak je barem 300kn, a treba ici dosta puta...

----------


## maritas

Ja sam pretrage za trombofiliju napravila na svoju ruku. Niti u rijeci niti privatnik ih je smatrao neophodnima tako da ne vidim kako sam mogla dobiti to placeno.
Ginicka mi je apsolutno sve napravila sto sam imala napismeno da treba. U zadnje vrijeme sam bila bar 5x tamo jer u rijeci i repru ne traze iste pretrage. Npr hepatitis a. I papu mi je uzela iako istice tek za 15dana jer je znala da ce rezultati kasniti  ali samo zbog masnica mi nije htjela dati uputnicu. Dr. R mi je rekao da me je mogao i zubar poslati jer on je jedino vidio da nesto mozda ne stima. 
A da je ne fer da kada odustanes od hzzoa, nemas nista placeno vezano uz sam mpo postupak, je

----------


## mala-bebica

> Ja sam pretrage za trombofiliju napravila na svoju ruku. Niti u rijeci niti privatnik ih je smatrao neophodnima tako da ne vidim kako sam mogla dobiti to placeno.
> Ginicka mi je apsolutno sve napravila sto sam imala napismeno da treba. U zadnje vrijeme sam bila bar 5x tamo jer u rijeci i repru ne traze iste pretrage. Npr hepatitis a. I papu mi je uzela iako istice tek za 15dana jer je znala da ce rezultati kasniti  ali samo zbog masnica mi nije htjela dati uputnicu. Dr. R mi je rekao da me je mogao i zubar poslati jer on je jedino vidio da nesto mozda ne stima. 
> A da je ne fer da kada odustanes od hzzoa, nemas nista placeno vezano uz sam mpo postupak, je


Kako je proslo, koliko folikula imas?

----------


## Rominka

Ako si na svoju ruku, to je drugo. No i to mi se cini nekako puno. Ali, imat ces rezultate i kao sto je receno, svo zlo u tim soldima. 
Nas prvi odlazak za Zg je bio na vlastitu ruku, jer mi je Ri iskreno iskreno rekla da mi ne mogu pomoci i da idemo odmah za Zg. Otisli smo. Tada su nas zaveli na VV i trazili sto cudesa za obaviti i na temelju tog nalaza smo dobili putne troskove i uputnice jer je mpo specijalist to trazio. Nazalost nas sustav tako funkcionira. A nebitno im je sto su konkretno nama placali silne odlaske u Zg a ne mogu nam pomoci uopce. A s druge strane ne zele nam platiti vani, ali iz supljeg u prazno.....eeee to im nije problem. 

Mala-bebica, tocno to sto si napisala. Treba ti neka dijagnoza na temelju koje bi humana u Ri rekla e, mi tu sada ne mozemo nista.

----------


## maritas

> Kako je proslo, koliko folikula imas?


Puno. Preko 10. Jedan ljepsi od drugog. Idem u petak ponovo pa cu znati vise. Doktor je bio zadovoljan tako da mislim da to nije hiper. 
Mene dosta bole jajnici. Nisam navikla da ih osjetim. 
Zelim ostati pozitivna kako je prosao i pregled  :Smile:  Meni je srce cijelo vrijeme govorilo da idem odmah privatno ali nisam se htjela bahatiti sa novcem koji realno i nemam... 
Rominka  stvarno je nepravedan sustav. Kako kaze moj tata, moras si sam pomoc

----------


## malena2

pozdrav cure

evo da se i ja pridruzim na ovim stranicama.nisam dugo pisala.
U ponedjeljak sam krenula sa stimulacijom.trenutno smo u kod dr.R.
Iduci ponedjeljak imam ponovno folikulometriju.
Dal znate dal u krugu poliklinike imaj koji apartman ili stan za najam.

----------


## mala-bebica

> Puno. Preko 10. Jedan ljepsi od drugog. Idem u petak ponovo pa cu znati vise. Doktor je bio zadovoljan tako da mislim da to nije hiper. 
> Mene dosta bole jajnici. Nisam navikla da ih osjetim. 
> Zelim ostati pozitivna kako je prosao i pregled  Meni je srce cijelo vrijeme govorilo da idem odmah privatno ali nisam se htjela bahatiti sa novcem koji realno i nemam... 
> Rominka  stvarno je nepravedan sustav. Kako kaze moj tata, moras si sam pomoc


Da, nažalost uvijek je tako da si prvo sam moras pomoći, ali vazno da se cilj ostvari!  :Smile: 
Lijepi je brojcek, možda bi i punkcija mogla u nedjelju pasti.

----------


## Jolica30

Frixie ja nisam jos apsolutno nista radila od dodatnih pretraga. Iskreno jos cu odraditi ovaj postupak preko hzzo i onda kad krenem placati trazit cu sve zivo da mi prije da da izvadim. Ja sam mislila da ce me Skvorc vec sada poslati na nesto ali nista. Mozda uspijem nest nazicat preko telefona sad kad ga budem zvala pocetkom 7.mj al iskreno nemam pojma sta bi uopce trazila.

----------


## maritas

Na drugom katu zgrade. Googla conect ili nesto slicno. Oni su u vlasnistvu zubarske poliklinike. Nesto smjestaja oglase i na bookingu, ali ne sve pa bi moglo biti stalno mjesta.
Ima i restac na strani prema ilici. Recimo na sjevorozapadnom cosku. Konzum je na zapadu.
Ako bude mjesta, ja cu tamo iako su skuplji (poslije transfera samo). Ostalo cu ili putovati ili kod prijatelja. Ako se nitko ne javi da zna vise, pogledaj na arbnb i bookingu. 
Punkcija ce mi biti ili pon ili uto. Uto je 14-i dan

----------


## Frixie

> Frixie ja nisam jos apsolutno nista radila od dodatnih pretraga. Iskreno jos cu odraditi ovaj postupak preko hzzo i onda kad krenem placati trazit cu sve zivo da mi prije da da izvadim. Ja sam mislila da ce me Skvorc vec sada poslati na nesto ali nista. Mozda uspijem nest nazicat preko telefona sad kad ga budem zvala pocetkom 7.mj al iskreno nemam pojma sta bi uopce trazila.


A praksa među doktorima je da šalju nakon 3 spontana na pretrage za trombo. Najbolje ti je isprintati na papir i otići kod ginica i reci mu da te to tražio MPO-vac. Možda prođe, meni je ...
Al tek nakon sto su mi jedni kaj sam radila bili ok, pa sam htjela kopati dublje.

----------


## bornastra

Bok cure,

Mi obavili prvu folikulometriju kod doktora R.

Sve je super, doktor je zadovoljan. 
U petak idem na drugu folikulometriju... 

Šta se tiče broja jajnih stanica- na lijevom jajniku ih je više od 10 (veličine od 10-11), dok ih je na desnom jajniku 6 (veličine također od 10-11). Debljina endometrija je 7.
Osjećam od jutra lijevi jajnik, a i sada je i meni krenula sluz. Čitala sam šta ste pisali Maritas da to nije nikakav znak za uzbunu.  :Smile: 
*Maritas*, meni isto doktor nije spominjao nikakav hiper...  valjda bi ga spomenuo da je on prisutan ili bude prisutan... neću se stresirati i dodatno zamarati. Bude kako bude. Samo pozitivno naprijed.

----------


## maritas

Super bornastra. Stvarno se pratimo  :Smile: 
U kolko ces doci u petak?
Pocinju mi stizati nalazi: protutrombinsko vrijeme inr mi je prenisko. Ostali pv su ok. Zna netko nesto o tome?
Još su mi eritrociti malo poviseni i mcv i mch standarno niski.
D dimeri mi još nisu gotovi, a faktori ce biti za koji tjedan.
Kad mi dodju ostale vrijednosti od ovog tjedna cu poslati doktoru.

----------


## malena2

hvala
meni isto treba samo za dan prije transfera i ne znam ocu li ostati onaj dan nakon transfera.
jer putujem na folikulometrije.
skoro pa cijeli dan sam na putu.

----------


## maritas

> hvala
> meni isto treba samo za dan prije transfera i ne znam ocu li ostati onaj dan nakon transfera.
> jer putujem na folikulometrije.
> skoro pa cijeli dan sam na putu.


ja se nekako nadam da ce transfer biti u popodnevnoj smjeni, a definitivno na transfer idem sama i ostat cu kulirati sama sa sobom još barem jednu noc. prvi put me dragi vozio kuci (a on je los vozac), pa sam bila vise u strahu nego opustena, a to je bio 3x kraci put. ja volim hotelceke pa to mi je samo bonus. dragog dosta pogada sve ovo pa ili se ukoci ili ne spava i onda sam jos nervoznija. noc prije ovog prvog ultrazvuka nije skoro spavao i samo se vrtio u krevetu (time nije dao ni meni da spavam, a i ja sam bila napeta)
dok smo jos u rh, put do zg-a je super. nadam se da necemo morati van rh. tada ce nam put do zg-a biti piece of cake  :Wink:

----------


## November

Cure molim savjet.

Iz potpisa vidite što i kako je bilo.

Zanima me ovo, po vašem, da li mi je pametnije idući postupak:

a) Beta+, blaga stimulacija (dakle sve isto kao i prvi put)
b) Beta + , prirodni 
c) Škvorc, standardna stimulacija, da dobijem čim više stanica, uz eventualno dajbože smrzavanje

MM i ja se nikako dogovoriti. Imamo još vremena do jeseni al eto čisto da čujem što bi vi napravile. Inače Betom sam oduševljena i ne bih voljela (zasad) mijenjati kliniku. Idem preko HZZO.

Inače planiram odraditi još samo 1 u blagoj stimulaciji, odraditi i dva prirodna, i ostaviti si onda 2 pune stimulacije za kraj. Al se dvoumim dal da odmah probam sad idući put sa punom. Ne znam.

----------


## Vrci

Ako B+ prema hzzo blago stimulirani pravda pod stimulaciju, onda radije idi na punu. Da ne trosis postupke,a dobijes manje stanica

A prirodnjak ubacis kad mozes

----------


## bubekica

> Ako B+ prema hzzo blago stimulirani pravda pod stimulaciju, onda radije idi na punu. Da ne trosis postupke,a dobijes manje stanica
> 
> A prirodnjak ubacis kad mozes


Apsolutno potpisujem! Nazalost zakon ne razlikuje pune od polustimulacija, a imamo ih pravo na samo 4. Jesi bila kod skvorca na konzultacijama? Mnoge cure su jako zadovoljne, mozda bi ti sjeo.
Ja prva zagovaram beta+, i sama sam ih odabrala, ali preko hzzo ne bih tamo trosila postupke obzirom na ono sto nude.

----------


## Vrci

> Ja prva zagovaram beta+, i sama sam ih odabrala, ali preko hzzo ne bih tamo trosila postupke obzirom na ono sto nude.


Točno to. 

Možda da odradiš tamo prirodni, budući da Škvorca sad preko ljeta nema. Mislim da sam čula zadnji puta tamo da su pričale sestre curama na telefon da ih nema u srpnju i kolovozu, ali ne znam točno do kad.

A evo, sutra ističu HZZO ugovori i valjda će klinike znati koliko su dobile za dalje

----------


## November

Da, tako nekako i ja mislim.

Možda prvo drmnuti jedan prirodnjak u Beti, pa ako ne uspije onda ići k Škvorcu na punu. Pa se lako vratim u Betu na još jedan prirodni. Mislim da ću tako i napraviti. Odnosno, neću više pristajati na blagu stimulaciju. Ili puna, ili nikakva. 

Ne znam jel u Beti kad je prirodni ciklus daju Klomiće ili nešto slično, ili ništa baš?

Nisam još bila kod Škvorca, zvala jesam al ne rade preko ljeta pa su mi rekli da najesen dođem.

----------


## mala-bebica

November, ista stvar je i kod mene i zato bi kod Skvorca zbog pune stimulacije, ako se nesto ne promjeni. Inace Beta+. Problem je sto sam ja daleko pa ne znam koliko mi je pametno na prirodne  u Betu putovati jer sve troškove sama snosim. Inace sam pitala u Beti jer sam mislila bar prirodni sa klomicima ali o to tretiraju pod stimulacijom. Što su tebi davali u Beti i u kojim dozama?

----------


## November

Znači kod njih je prirodnjak baš totalno bez ičega.

Ja sam imala Klomifen 3.-7.dc po dvije tablete odjednom, i 2 dana Menopur (2 bočice odjednom), i štoperica (Ovitrelle). Koliko čujem od cura to je klasika za blagu stimulaciju.

----------


## Frixie

Škvorc ima ugovor od 01.08. do kraja godine za postupke preko HZZO-a, ali je on do Gospe na godišnjem. Znam to jer smo pričali jer me čeka FET posle godišnjih. 

*November* ja bi probala u B+ prirodnjake ispucati s obzirom da si već tamo i da su ti sjeli i ne mijenja ti se klinika, a kod Š. puni stimulirani ako će trebati, odnosno ako prirodnjaci ne uspiju.

Ne bi blago stim. trošila kao puni stim.

----------


## November

Tako će i biti.

Pitanje, ako idem Škvorcu na punu stim, i onda recimo imam smrzliće i mogu u fet, dal se taj fet računa kao novi postupak? Glupo pitanje znam, ali ne znam. I da li onda to plaćam ako sam preko HZZO?

U Beti se plaća i smrzavanje i fet. Za njega sam čula da se smrzavanje ne plaća, e sad ne znam za fet.

----------


## Vrci

Ne, kod Skvorca se FET ne placa

----------


## Frixie

FET se ne plaća. Smrzavanje je prvih godinu dana na teret HZZO-a, a posle 1.000 kn/godina.

----------


## malena2

i ja sam sve misljenaj da cemo ostat gore spavat.
cure gdje se bockate s orgalutranom tj. u koji dio?
cure koje priamte stimulacije jel idete na plazu na more?

----------


## mala-bebica

Ja gledam da ja u ovom KBC ustvari dobivam polustimulaciju sa minijaturnim dozama koje daju, jedino što ne daju klomifen (njega računaju kao prirodni u mom kbc-u) već gonal, puregon, menopur..., ali su doze tako male da je to po meni polustimulirani i ustvari mi je onda isto da li ću "stimulaciju" iskoristiti u državnoj ili privatnoj klinici. Naravno, ako ne uzimam u obzir troškove prijevoza o kojima smo pričali. A kako kod Škvorca izgleda puna stimulacija? Ne znam zašto svima ne odobravaju iste vrste postupka, baš bezveze, jer meni je recimo jednostavnije doći do ZG nego poslije još do Samobora, iako nije daleko...

----------


## mala-bebica

> i ja sam sve misljenaj da cemo ostat gore spavat.
> cure gdje se bockate s orgalutranom tj. u koji dio?
> cure koje priamte stimulacije jel idete na plazu na more?


Ja sam si ga davala u trbuh, na istu stranu gdje i stimulaciju samo malo dalje. Evo, ja krenula s kupanjem taman sa zadnjom dozom stimulacije. Ne znam šta da radim nakon transfera, navodno ne savjetuju, a pred nosom mi je i žao mi je zbog djeteta da ne idemo, a kad idem opet da se ne brčnem  :Sad:

----------


## Frixie

*mala-bebica* puna stimulacija kod Škvorca su FSH ili FSH/LH od 2/3dc, antagonisti od 7/8dc i štoperica.

----------


## Jolica30

Mala-bebica zasto onda ne razmislis o jednoj od drzavnih bolnica u zg? Ja sam bila u vinogradskoj i bila sam u punoj stimulaciji jedino sto su tamo duge liate cekanja ali petrova, sveti duh i vuk vrhovec mislim da brzo upadas u postupak.

----------


## mala-bebica

Jolica, najgore mi je radi putovanja, ne mislim samo na to što troškove ne plaćaju nego mi je puno dalje i izgubim cijeli dan, a tu je i dijete za koje zelim da sto manje trpi zbog svega pa već kad idem onda bi rade kod privatnika gdje je vjerujem tretman ipak bolji...

----------


## maritas

Danas uzimam orgalutran i puregon? Ide to u isto vrijeme? Ima nesto bitno u vezi toga?

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam u isto vrijeme, samo sam pikala jedno u jednu stranu trbuha, drugo u drugu. Ne znam jel treba ili ne, ali meni tako bilo lakše

----------


## maritas

Hvala  :Smile: 
Kad rodim, vi cete mi sve biti tete bebacu  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

Maritas,

Ja danas i Ovaleap i Orgalutran. Ovaleap sam si dala u jednu stranu već, Orgalutran ću kasnije u drugu stranu trbuha. Doktor R mu je preporučio da Orgalutran uzmem kasnije navečer.

Sutra sam opet kasnije popodne na folikulometriji...

----------


## maritas

Ja cu probat sto ranije, jer sam si sredila prijevoz za doma vec u 3.
Mozda u pon se sretnemo  :Wink: 
Kad si uzela taj ovealeap? 
Orgalutran imam napisano navecer, a puregon sam zaboravila pitat. Valjda nije trebalo ujutro

----------


## bornastra

Ja idem s mužem tamo svaki puta pa se ravnam prema njegovom poslu.
Ovaleap uzimam od 2dc, pikanje svaki dan između 17 i 17:30.
Orgalutran upravo sad.

----------


## malena2

a meni je dr.r rekao da si orgalutran uzimam kad i puregon

----------


## maritas

Onda su to dve razlicite stvari. Meni je sigurno rekao da uzmem svaki dan u isto vrijeme. Mislim da bi mi naglasio da ide odvojeno. A mozda i pise na nekom papiru, ali ja ne citam. 
Jedva cekam sutra ultrazvuk  :Smile: 
Laku noc. Komica sam od svih tih injekcija

----------


## bornastra

Ja sam zapamtila da Ovaleap uzimam ako mogu svaki dan u isto vrijeme. Tak sam i napravila jučer, njega oko 17 h, a Orgalutran sam uzela kasnije jer mi je dr R. naglasio da njega uzmem između 21-22h.
Ali mislim da nije greška da se uzmu tako kako sam ja ili da se piknu u razmaku od 10-ak minuta.
Možda iskusnije cure znaju više, meni je ovo prvo pikanje...

----------


## malena2

Cekam ponedjeljak i drugi uzv a vrijeme kao da stoji.
ja sam ga zvala bila zbog orgalutrana i rekao je kad dajem puregon dajem i orgalutran samo u drugu stranu trbuha.

----------


## bornastra

U koliko sati uzimaš Puregon?

Kažem, mislim da nije niti jedno niti drugo greška. 
Meni danas srugi UZV. Isto jedva čekam danas čuti novosti.

----------


## malena2

Puregon uzimam oko 13.15

bila u ponedjeljak na prvom uzv i tad mi je dao puregon i rekao da nastavim tako.

----------


## bornastra

S Orgalutranom još nisi krenula ili jesi?

----------


## Vrci

Curke, radite kako su vam dr rekli, a ne kako netko drugi s foruma radi  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Ja sam Ovaleap i Orgalutran pikala u isto vrijeme... ali dobro Vrci kaze, svatko neka radi kako mu je doktor rekao. Sve je to dobro i sve to jednako djeluje. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

A i doktori nam kažu različito vrijeme pikanja (ujutro/navečer) ovisno o tome kako planiraju štopericu i terapije, tako da je za sve najbolje slušati doktore

----------


## Inso

Ma sve je to ok. Kad sam bila kod dr. R davala sam u različito vrijeme, a u Petrovoj u isto vrijeme, takve su bile upute i u oba slučaja je sve prošlo u redu!

----------


## maritas

Moji folikulici su malo sporiji. Moram u pon na ultrazvuk ponovo. Najvjerojatnije ce biti punkcija u sri. Uff, sad sam malo tuzna.
Kolko da dragi apstinira prije? Zaboravila pitat
Ali sam pitala za plivanje. Moze do punkcije, ali ne maratoni

----------


## Rominka

Preporuca se 3-4 dana apstinencije. Nemojte pretjerati pa da apstinira 7 ili 10 dana.

----------


## maritas

Nece ne. Ozbiljno je shvatio zadatak.
Moze popit pivo na dan? I to sam zaboravila pitat... njegovi nalazi su ok

----------


## malena2

> S Orgalutranom još nisi krenula ili jesi?


nisam
tek u nedjelju krecem s njime

----------


## bornastra

Obavila i ja UZV. Dr R malo pojačao dozu, ali je prezadovoljan mojim stanicama. Pa sam i ja  :Smile: 
Sve ide po planu!

----------


## maritas

Kad ces imati punkciju?
Ako je sri, mozda se sretnemo.
Super da je sve u redu  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

Evo jedna svježa informacija

Poliklinika Repromed ima novu aktualnu informativnu  web stranicu..

https://www.poliklinika-repromed.hr/

----------


## laura33

Eto možda samo još apel za administratore da reagiraju da se ne gusi tema chatom. 

Ova tema bi trebala biti informativnog karaktera, naime svi koji smo godinama u postupcima ova stranica nam je puno značila kao izvor informacija o privatnim klinikama. 
A sigurno će tako i nekim novim pacijentima.
Stoga za popratni chat tokom IVF postupka postoje druge teme namjenjene tome.
Mislim da bi to trebalo uzet u obzir.

Ovako se prilično teško dolazi do bitnih informacija.

----------


## Lost_in_Wonderland

Potpis kao kuća! Ne znam kada sam zadnji puta nesto korisno procitala bez da nisam vrtila barem 10 stranica u natrag!

----------


## Lost_in_Wonderland

> Evo jedna svježa informacija
> 
> Poliklinika Repromed ima novu aktualnu informativnu  web stranicu..
> 
> https://www.poliklinika-repromed.hr/


Sviđa mi se web stranica; sadržajno i vizualno. Vjerujem da ponudjenim informacijama može umanjiti zatrpanost maila nekim osnovnim pitanjima!

----------


## malena2

> Moji folikulici su malo sporiji. Moram u pon na ultrazvuk ponovo. Najvjerojatnije ce biti punkcija u sri. Uff, sad sam malo tuzna.
> Kolko da dragi apstinira prije? Zaboravila pitat
> Ali sam pitala za plivanje. Moze do punkcije, ali ne maratoni


Koji ti je to dan ciklusa za punkciju?

----------


## maritas

15—i. Kaci me vikend, a ocito ne rade vikendom. U pon imam kontrolu, pa zbog stoperice, moze biti ili srijeda ili kasnije

----------


## Vrci

> Potpis kao kuća! Ne znam kada sam zadnji puta nesto korisno procitala bez da nisam vrtila barem 10 stranica u natrag!


Sve ove price oko stimulacija, injekcija i folikulometrija su zapravo za temu odbrojavanje

----------


## Ginger

> Sve ove price oko stimulacija, injekcija i folikulometrija su zapravo za temu odbrojavanje


Tocno tako
Cure, prebacite se na odbrojavanje prije nego admini reagiraju

----------


## maritas

Gdje je to odbrojavanje? Vidim samo temu nakon transfera, a tamo ne spadam.
Nisam mislila da pišem previse jer sam primjetila da admini prate moja pisanja (sa korisnim savjetima).

----------


## laura33

> Gdje je to odbrojavanje? Vidim samo temu nakon transfera, a tamo ne spadam.
> Nisam mislila da pišem previse jer sam primjetila da admini prate moja pisanja (sa korisnim savjetima).


Evo teme....

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/89556-O...-1-2016/page29

ili si možete otvoriti novu temu, zašto ne, dapače, još bolje. 
Sigurno ima cura još koje su u ovim fazama i pratile bi jer ima puno korisnih savjeta i naravno iskustava. 
Osobno smatram da ova tema o privatnim klinikama nije za to.

----------


## Ginger

Ne treba niova tema, odbrojavanje je za to
martias, ma teme su odvojene upravo zbog toga da bi svatko sto lakse dosao do korisnih informacija

----------


## whisper8

Pozdrav curke  :Smile: 

Evo ja sam nova i na forumu i općenito s problemom neplodnosti. Naime, prvu trudnoću smo ostvarili spontano, bez nekih posebnih problema. Situacija se promijenila kada smo se odlučili za drugu bebu. Pokušavamo već cca dvije godine i ništa se ne događa. Prošli smo sve pretrage, i suprug i ja, i svi nalazi su uredni, ali bebe nema. Prošli tjedan smo bili kod Škvorca na pregledu i savjetovao nam je jednu do dvije inseminacije pa ako to ne upali, onda bismo išli na ivf. Inseminavcija se kod njega plaća 1900kn plus lijekovi, rekao je oko 2400kn da to na kraju bude. Sad sam u nedoumici hoću li ići kod njega na inseminaciju ili da idem negdje preko hzzo-a. Što mi vi savjetujete i znate li možda koliko se čeka termin u drugim bolnicama? Kod njega bih išla na inseminaciju već krajem 8. mj. jer sad idu na godišnji. Dr. Škvorc mi je rekao da ne moram ići kod njega na inseminaciju ako ne želim plaćati , a na ivf opet mogu k njemu. Ni sama ne znam što bih.   :psiholog:

----------


## Frixie

Kod njega bi definitvno brže odradila AIH, ali mislim da na VV i SD nema dugog čekanja, usparala bi lovu ako bi isla u bolnicu, a ako ne uspijete lako odete na IVF kod Š.

----------


## Inesz

Drage cure, raspitajte se o prije početka HZZO postupka u privatnoj klinici o praksi naplate postupaka koji se ugovaraju s HZZO-om radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja. 

Za postupke ugovrene preko HZZO-a u privatnim klinikama, vrijede isti uvjeti kao da se obavljaju u bolnicama - za osiguranice HZZO-a postupak je besplatan, zamrzavanje viška embrija i naknadni transferi također su besplatni. 
Raspitajte se (u samoj klinici i ako je potrebno u HZZO-u) jer se može dogoditi da nakon postupka dobijete račun prema privatnom cjeniku za zamrzavanje viška embrija i kasnije za trasnsfer odmrznutih embrija (FET), (npr. zamrzavanje na jednom nosaču i jedan FET račun iznosi preko 5000 kn).


*https://www.facebook.com/notes/roda-neplodnost/ivf-postupci-u-privatnim-klinkikama-na-teret-hzzo-a/1538948966179089/*

Upravno vijeće Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje 2.lipnja 2017. donijelo je „Odluku osiguranju sredstava za ugovaranje dijagnostičko/terapijskih postupaka radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja za razdoblje od 1. srpnja do 31. prosinca 2017.“ 
Prema ovoj Odluci osigurana su sredstva za provođenje ukupno 500 IVF/ICS postupaka (prirodni ciklus, stimulirani ciklus - standardni i blagi protokol) za privatne prakse „Poliklinika Škvorc“ iz Samobora i „Poliklinika BetaPlus“ iz Zagreba.  Odluku možete vidjeti na linku (stranica 33. i 34.): 

http://www.hzzo.hr/wp-content/upload...ine.pdf?831c2f

----------


## MonaLi

Frixie - ako se ne zelis dugo bakćati sa AIH-om Odi kod Škvorca, on ce ti dati i konkretnu stimulaciju, a u bolnici dok te naruče i dok skupiš sve nalaze pa se opet moras naruciti Itd zna se odužiti. Bar se meni oduzilo. Plus dugo čekanje za folikulometrije i to sve, da sad idem isla bi privatno na to kod Škvorca... ne bi morala toliko bolovanja uzimati i izostajati s posla.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frixie

Micek, meni AIH ne koristi ...  :Wink: 

Savjet je bio za forumašicu koja bi trebala prije IVF-a obavljati AIHove, a u nedoumici je gdje i kako. Plaćanje, ne plaćanje, čekanje, godišnji ...

----------


## whisper8

Da, tako nekako i ja razmisljam sve vise  :Smile: 
Ako odem u drzavnu, pitanje kad cu doci na red za informativni razgovor, a onda i za AIH.

----------


## MonaLi

> Micek, meni AIH ne koristi ... 
> 
> Savjet je bio za forumašicu koja bi trebala prije IVF-a obavljati AIHove, a u nedoumici je gdje i kako. Plaćanje, ne plaćanje, čekanje, godišnji ...


Eto onda je odgovor za nju  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## November

Inesz hvala puno na info.

Ako je tako, zašto onda Beta navodi da naplaćuju smrzavanje i FET?? Baš ću ih pitati.

Vidjeh da su dobili i 10 postupaka u punoj stimulaciji.

----------


## mala-bebica

> Inesz hvala puno na info.
> 
> Ako je tako, zašto onda Beta navodi da naplaćuju smrzavanje i FET?? Baš ću ih pitati.
> 
> Vidjeh da su dobili i 10 postupaka u punoj stimulaciji.


I ja sam to vidjela, pa ne znam da li je to novo ili je uvijek tako pa daju blagu pod punu stimulaciju... a i to sa zamrzavanjem i fetom mi nema smisla da se kod njih placa a kod Škvorca ne, treba pitati... I razlika u broju postupaka je 10 puta u odnosu te dvije  klinike

----------


## Vrci

Joj pitao je netko prije nekog vremena, pisalo se tu, ali zaboravila sam objašnjenje

A klinike se same prijavljuju za koliko postupaka žele, očito Beta manje planira raditi preko hzzo-a, kao i inače

----------


## mala-bebica

Da, pretpostavljam da je to razlog, sami odlučuju sto i kako žele.

----------


## mala-bebica

Frixie, kada je Skvorc na godišnjem, cijeli 7. i cijeli 8. ili? Kada se vraca?

----------


## whisper8

Škvorc radi od 15.8.

----------


## Frixie

Ne znam kad ide, al posle Gospe je u poliklinici. Znači, posle 15.08. on starta s poslom.

Ne znam kak je Dubovečak s g.o.

----------


## Jolica30

Meni je rekao da ga zovem iza 20.8

----------


## mala-bebica

Hvala!
Znate li cure, koji su i kakvi su embriolozi u Skvorcu i Beti?

----------


## Vrci

http://www.betaplus.hr/djelatnici-i-...jisi-drsc.html

Iz bete, meni je jako simpaticna i pristupacna, kao i strucna

----------


## Jolica30

Kod Skvorca trenutno tko uleti koliko sam ja skuzila jer je njegova na porodiljnom.

----------


## Frixie

Kod Škvorca su Stanić (Repromed) i Gabrijela (Petrova), Sonja se treba vratiti s porodiljnog (ako već i nije).

Oboje su pristupačni i sve lijepo objasne, bez požurivanja.

----------


## mala-bebica

Hvala vam!

----------


## Frixie

> Meni je rekao da ga zovem iza 20.8


Možda radi rasporeda ... ne znam ... ja imam dogovor da zovem posle 15.08.

Kak ćeš biti s ciklusom tad? Ideš u stimulaciju s novim ciklusom?




> http://www.betaplus.hr/djelatnici-i-...jisi-drsc.html Iz bete, meni je jako simpaticna i pristupacna, kao i strucna


Draga, nešto se pričalo da je Sanja išla ili završila neko predavanje za PGD, znaš li ti što više o tom.

----------


## Vrci

Ne znam, znam da su objavili na fejsu da ima neku diplomu/certifikat, ali ništa dalje

----------


## Jolica30

Frixie ciklus bi mi trebao pasti oko 3.9 i rekao je da zovem odmah iza 20.8 jer je guzva velika pa da ne ostanem bez termina. Ja idem u stimulaciju sa elonvom opet. Kako tebi pada ciklus?

----------


## Vrci

20.08. je nedjelja, pa se valjda vraća s GO u ponedjeljak taj. 15.08. je utorak, ne vjerujem baš da bi došao usred tjedna  :Grin:

----------


## Frixie

*vrci* ja se uvijek posle g.o. vraćam na utorak/srijedu ... možda i dr. tako voli  :Grin: 

*jolica* nadam se da ću taman biti negdje na pol ciklusa, da mogu s novim ciklusom (posle 22.08.) startati za FET s estrofemom i decapeptylom. Imamo još dvije blastice smrznute. A ako se ne uspijem ubaciti, onda me čekaju u 9 mj.

Meni je elonva odgovarala u kombinaciji s puregonom, ali kad sam išla s većim brojem antralaca u stim. Kad sam išla s 3-4 - fijasko. Prije treće stim. sam bila i 3 mjeseca na pilulama, možda je i to pomoglo.

----------


## mala-bebica

Imam termin za konzultacije u Beti+ u kolovozu za postupak na teret HZZO-a, znate li da li me oni vec tada mogu staviti za u postupak kroz 2-3mj? Jer sam tek bila u stimulaciji pa ne bi odmah išla a prirodni mi nije opcija jer se bojim pucanja folikula i sl.a imam visoke troskove puta pa da ne riskiram bas toliko.

----------


## Vrci

Da, dogovoriš s njima i oni te tad stave u hzzo kvotu. Ja sam isto mislim čekala dva ciklusa radi ciste i pilula, nije bilo problema

----------


## mala-bebica

> Da, dogovoriš s njima i oni te tad stave u hzzo kvotu. Ja sam isto mislim čekala dva ciklusa radi ciste i pilula, nije bilo problema


Super, hvala na odgovoru!
Ti si uspjela preko HZZO-a ili o svom trosku?

I jos nesto, ako neka od vas zna, zanimame smještaj sto blize Beti+ i naravno sto povoljnije, pa ako neka zna neka mi javi, moze i u inbox  :Smile:

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Drage forumasice, 
nova sam u MPO svijetu i nadam se da cu na ovim stranicama naci podrsku i pomoc, a mozda i nekoga tko prolazi kroz slicno iskustvo.

Imam 40 godina i ovakav hormonski status: AMH 2.57 pmol/L, FSH 8.52 mIU/mL, TSH 2.36 mIU/L, LH 3.44 mIU/mL, ESTRADIOL 136.9 pmol/L, PROLAKTIN 359 nIU/ml, TESTOSTERON 2.49 nmol/L, VITAMIN D (25-OH) 140.1 nmol/L, sve radjeno 3 dc. 

Muz ima 38 godina i oligoasthenozoospermiu, vitalnost spermija mu je ispod granicne vrijednosti. 

Pretrage smo napravili u BetaPlus poliklinici i tu se sad spremamo u IVF, odnosno ICSI postupak, koji nam je prvi MPO postupak u zivotu, jer smo tek u zadnjih 7-8 mjeseci poceli ozbiljno shvatati neplodnost. (Inace, u braku smo 5 godina i nikada nismo koristili kontracepciju. Nemamo djece) 

Doktorica me planira staviti na kratki protokol sa Elonvom i Decapeptylom, a 10 dana prije menstruacije 2x2 mg Estrofem tbl. Preporucila mi je da sa njihove stranice skinem i procitam Prirucnik za IVF i da ju slobodno pitam sve sto me zanima. Zakazala mi je nulti ultrazvuk za tri tjedna, tj 23.8., dotad bih vec trebala ispiti Estrofem. I ja sada citam Prirucnik, pokusavam se pripremiti za ono sto nas ceka, ali bas ne nalazim objasnjenje kako djeluju te Estrofem tablete, zasto se daju prije stimulacije. 
Zna li netko?
Jos bih voljela da mi se jave cure koje se pokusale popraviti kvalitet jajnih stanica uzimajuci vitamin D i DHEA, ako ima takvih na forumu. Moja doktorica mi je preporucila uzimanje 75 mg DHEA dnevno bar 4 mjeseca prije postupka, poslusala sam. Ima li jos netko iskustvo sa DHEA? Je li pomoglo kod implantacije?

----------


## Frixie

Ovaj estrogen prije u ciklusu prije stimulacije mi vuče na estrogen priming protokol kod cura s nižim AMH. Da umiri jajnike, da "smiri" antralce, da kasnije rastu ujednačeno, da ih pripremi za stimulaciju.
DHEA nema veze s implanatcijom, on se uzima za kvalitetu js.

Ja sam bila na Elonvi, al uz dodatak Puregona. Ideš kod dr. D?

----------


## Marlo

> MM ima op.azzo radio je biopsiju na Merkuru i zamrznuli 9 slamčica ostalo još 6 
> za biosiju je čekao mjesec dana unutar kojih je obavio preglede koji su potrebni za svaku operaciju



Pozdrav, 
ja upravo istažujem operativne zahvate za dobivanje sjemena jer je mom muzu 97% sjemena abnormalno, volumen je mali, titravi su i uglavnom na mojih 5 izvađenih oplodila se 1 u prošlom postupku, a u zadnjem od 7 izvađenih su  se oplodile   2 (jedna doživjela 4ti dan stadij morule, ali se nije ulovila). Doktor nam je i dalje preporučio uobičajen IVF jer je cjelokupan broj u ejakulatu oko 2 miliona, ali ja za to ne vidim smisla ako mene stimuliraju, vade mi stanice, vrijeme ide i onda je oplodnja tako losa. Doktor je potvrdio da je sperma iz testisa "mlada" i da ima bolju šansu za oplodnju iako nisu u njoj isključene genetske deformacije koje mogu očekivati u ovakvom spermiogramu.

Najviše sam naletila na izraze TESE, microTESE i sl. Šta bi od toga bila biopsija? Gdje se ona provodi na teret HZZO-a, a u kojim privatnim klinikama? Da li onda idete i na IFV u Merkur? Zašto ste odlučili tamo?  Koje su cijene takvih postupaka? Da li rade prvo bijopsiju da vide ako ima šta, pa zamrznu ili ide paralelno? 9 slamčica znaći da je to dovoljno za 9 IVF-ova?

----------


## Frixie

*Marlo* Evo, ja ću ti reći naše iskustvo i savjete MPO doktora i urologa (MM ima tešku OAT, s par spemija u ejakulatu, svi teške patologije): svaki abnormalan spermij nije nosioc kromosomskih pogrešaka, tako da su nama rekli da probavamo sa svježim spermijima, da ne idemo na biopsiju. Nek nju ostavimo kao krajnji korak. Svaki put nam je rađen ICSI, prvi put smo dogurali do dvije blastice, jedne odlične i druge loše, a drugi put smo dogurali do 4 blastice. Dvije ocijenjene AA i dvije B.

Jel i vama uvijek rađen ICSI?
Privatne poliklinike ne rade preko HZZO-a biopsiju, ali se u njih može prenijeti zamrznuto tkivo, ako se kod privatnika obavlja IVF. Privatno je biopsija 7.000kn. Ja sam se puno raspitivala, jer je nama stvarno biopsija ostavljena za napraviti ako nam FET sad ne uspije.
Ako ćeš raditi u bolnici, preporuka je dr. Dinko Hauptman na Rebru. Kod njega idu stvarno svi muževi koji trebaju, jer on slovi za najboljeg. I nama je dan kao preporuka cura čiji su muževi bili kod njega. Nemojte razmišljati o pokusnoj punkciji da se vidi kaj ima unutra, već idite odmah drito na biopsiju: uzimanje i smrzavanje tkiva. microTESE za sad se ne radi po bolnicama kod nas, iako postoje neka šuškanja da će se raditi na Rebru. Kad, tko zna...
Ako uzmu 5 komadića tkiva i smrznu npr. 5 ampula, ne znači da će svih 5 ampula biti "puno", jer se može destiti da su piknuli kanalić koji je prazan.

Kod prebacivanja tog zamrznutog tkiva iz bolnice kod privatnika potrebno je pisati zahtjev povjerenstvu za prijenos tkiva (uvijek se odobri). Urološku obradu ti je muž prošao?

----------


## KitKat82

> Pozdrav, 
> ja upravo istažujem operativne zahvate za dobivanje sjemena jer je mom muzu 97% sjemena abnormalno, volumen je mali, titravi su i uglavnom na mojih 5 izvađenih oplodila se 1 u prošlom postupku, a u zadnjem od 7 izvađenih su  se oplodile   2 (jedna doživjela 4ti dan stadij morule, ali se nije ulovila). Doktor nam je i dalje preporučio uobičajen IVF jer je cjelokupan broj u ejakulatu oko 2 miliona, ali ja za to ne vidim smisla ako mene stimuliraju, vade mi stanice, vrijeme ide i onda je oplodnja tako losa. Doktor je potvrdio da je sperma iz testisa "mlada" i da ima bolju šansu za oplodnju iako nisu u njoj isključene genetske deformacije koje mogu očekivati u ovakvom spermiogramu.
> 
> Najviše sam naletila na izraze TESE, microTESE i sl. Šta bi od toga bila biopsija? Gdje se ona provodi na teret HZZO-a, a u kojim privatnim klinikama? Da li onda idete i na IFV u Merkur? Zašto ste odlučili tamo?  Koje su cijene takvih postupaka? Da li rade prvo bijopsiju da vide ako ima šta, pa zamrznu ili ide paralelno? 9 slamčica znaći da je to dovoljno za 9 IVF-ova?


Pozdrav! Mom muzu su radili TESE tj. biopsiju u Vinogradskoj prosle godine u 11.mj. Zahvat je prilicno jednostavan i brzo traje pod lokalnom anestezijom. Oporavak nije dug. Uzorci su zamrznuti u 10 slamcica. Ako te još nešto zanima slobodno mi se obrati. Sretno!

----------


## Marlo

> *Marlo* Evo, ja ću ti reći naše iskustvo i savjete MPO doktora i urologa (MM ima tešku OAT, s par spemija u ejakulatu, svi teške patologije): svaki abnormalan spermij nije nosioc kromosomskih pogrešaka, tako da su nama rekli da probavamo sa svježim spermijima, da ne idemo na biopsiju. Nek nju ostavimo kao krajnji korak. Svaki put nam je rađen ICSI, prvi put smo dogurali do dvije blastice, jedne odlične i druge loše, a drugi put smo dogurali do 4 blastice. Dvije ocijenjene AA i dvije B.
> 
> Jel i vama uvijek rađen ICSI?
> Privatne poliklinike ne rade preko HZZO-a biopsiju, ali se u njih može prenijeti zamrznuto tkivo, ako se kod privatnika obavlja IVF. Privatno je biopsija 7.000kn. Ja sam se puno raspitivala, jer je nama stvarno biopsija ostavljena za napraviti ako nam FET sad ne uspije.
> Ako ćeš raditi u bolnici, preporuka je dr. Dinko Hauptman na Rebru. Kod njega idu stvarno svi muževi koji trebaju, jer on slovi za najboljeg. I nama je dan kao preporuka cura čiji su muževi bili kod njega. Nemojte razmišljati o pokusnoj punkciji da se vidi kaj ima unutra, već idite odmah drito na biopsiju: uzimanje i smrzavanje tkiva. microTESE za sad se ne radi po bolnicama kod nas, iako postoje neka šuškanja da će se raditi na Rebru. Kad, tko zna...
> Ako uzmu 5 komadića tkiva i smrznu npr. 5 ampula, ne znači da će svih 5 ampula biti "puno", jer se može destiti da su piknuli kanalić koji je prazan.
> 
> Kod prebacivanja tog zamrznutog tkiva iz bolnice kod privatnika potrebno je pisati zahtjev povjerenstvu za prijenos tkiva (uvijek se odobri). Urološku obradu ti je muž prošao?


Pozdrav  Frixie, 

Ne ide do blastice kod nas iako smo zadnji put bili u Pragu jer sam mislila da ce bolji laboratorij / oprema / embrilozi imati bolje rezultate, ali sad sam nekako jako poljuljana sta odluciti za dalje. Tamo su mi rekli da je micro TESE kao najbolji zahvat tj da pokazuje najbolje rezultate pa obzirom da mislim ici mozda jos zadnji put razmatram da idemo na to ali mozda negdje kod nas. Cula sam da to rade na CITO u Splitu i ne znam da li jos negdje u HR? 

Napravili smo sve nalaze osim cistične fibroze i mikrodiletacije Y to sad moramo uzeti uputnice. To muzu daje ljecnica opce prekse? 

Inace svi nalazi su mu ok osim povisenog FSH: 13.9 . Meni je 37, a njemu 41 i ginekolog u Pragu me je dosta ozbiljno upozorio da obzirom na moju dob i njegov spermiogram potencijalni embriji imaju izrazito velike sanse imati neku genetsku gresku koje ce tijelo odbaciti kao pobacaj ili moguce ce djete biti bolesno. Ful me to uzdrmalo, kad si pomislim naspram svih malih sansi i ako dobjem pozitivnu betu necu moc prestat strahovat. Predlozio je genetsko analiziranje embria, ali do njih nismo dosli  :Sad:  

Koliko puta ste vi sve skupa bile na IVF-u, meni je ovo 4ti stimulirani ( na drugom stimuliranom sam dobila bebu sad pokusavamo drugo ) i pitam se kad je vrijeme za odustati. 


Hvala @KitKat82, osim samog zahvata kakav vam je bio rezultat? Kakv spermiogram, a kako su prosli postupci sa spermom iz slamcica? To se vadi prije nego si ti na stimulaciji? Pa kad se vidi kakav je rezultat biopsije se odlucuje ici ili ne na IVF?

----------


## Frixie

Meni je 38, mužu 32, inače njegova dijagnoza je mikrodelecije y kromosoma. Pretragu smo radili na Rebru, nalaz se čeka 2 tjedna i sve uputnice koje muškima trebaju daje im njihov dr. opće prakse. I MM ima povišen FSH, ali to je "normalno" kod velike većine muškaraca koji imaju teže dijagnoze. Ja radi svojih godina boostam js. Svjesna sam da je kod starijih žena aneuplodnost js veća. Inače odradili smo 1 prirodnjak i 3 stimulirana (iz tog 3 stim. imamo još dvije blastice) preko HZZO-a kod privatnika.

Od privatnika za microTESE znam samo za CITO da rade, ne znam za nikog drugog. Podobnik radi TESE.

----------


## KitKat82

> Pozdrav  Frixie, 
> 
> Ne ide do blastice kod nas iako smo zadnji put bili u Pragu jer sam mislila da ce bolji laboratorij / oprema / embrilozi imati bolje rezultate, ali sad sam nekako jako poljuljana sta odluciti za dalje. Tamo su mi rekli da je micro TESE kao najbolji zahvat tj da pokazuje najbolje rezultate pa obzirom da mislim ici mozda jos zadnji put razmatram da idemo na to ali mozda negdje kod nas. Cula sam da to rade na CITO u Splitu i ne znam da li jos negdje u HR? 
> 
> Napravili smo sve nalaze osim cistične fibroze i mikrodiletacije Y to sad moramo uzeti uputnice. To muzu daje ljecnica opce prekse? 
> 
> Inace svi nalazi su mu ok osim povisenog FSH: 13.9 . Meni je 37, a njemu 41 i ginekolog u Pragu me je dosta ozbiljno upozorio da obzirom na moju dob i njegov spermiogram potencijalni embriji imaju izrazito velike sanse imati neku genetsku gresku koje ce tijelo odbaciti kao pobacaj ili moguce ce djete biti bolesno. Ful me to uzdrmalo, kad si pomislim naspram svih malih sansi i ako dobjem pozitivnu betu necu moc prestat strahovat. Predlozio je genetsko analiziranje embria, ali do njih nismo dosli  
> 
> Koliko puta ste vi sve skupa bile na IVF-u, meni je ovo 4ti stimulirani ( na drugom stimuliranom sam dobila bebu sad pokusavamo drugo ) i pitam se kad je vrijeme za odustati. 
> ...


Rezultat nije bio baš sjajan ali kako je na nalazu pisalo zadovoljavajuće kvalitete za pohraniti. Biopsija je obavljena prije moje stimulacije. Evo sad čekam upravo betu iz 4. stimulacije. Do sad smo imali dva ET 3dan i jedan FET sa dvije blastice. Još nam je ostalo 5 slamčica ali kako je Frixie rekla nitko ne može znati što je u njima. Još ćemo potrošiti ovo što nam je ostalo (ako sada ne uspije) a onda ćemo odlučiti što dalje...
Meni je 35 a muzu 43 i njegova azoo je opstruktivna i nadu nam daje što je spermatogeneza očuvana tako da nije isključeno da se ide i na još jednu biopsiju ako ne uspije. Tako nam je i biologica savjetovala. Mi ne planiramo tako skoro odustati ali da je psihički i fizički teško sve ovo prolaziti je. I bilo je dana kad sam mislila odustati od svega a onda opet velika želja tjera naprijed...

----------


## Marlo

Hvala na informacijama zvat ću u laboratorij u Ri iako smo kariotip isto radili na Rebru, jako dugo smo ga čekali. 

@ KitKat82 Koliko ste čekali da vas uzmu na biopsiju? Da li ste imali neke konzultacije s urologom/andrologom prije toga ili ste vi tamo na ivf-u pa je to u sklopu obrade? Se čeka na ivf?

@Frixie - Šta znači ta dijagnoza? Na koju ste se privatnu kliniku odulučili i po kojem kriteriju? Kako to ide preko hzzoa a kod privatnika? 

Hvala  na info baš mi puno znače.  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

Mikrodelecije znače mikro oštećenje na kromosmu i NE može se popraviti.

Ja sam u poliklinici Škvorc (Samobor) preko HZZO-a. Bilo mi je bitno da je privatnik (radi dogovaranja oko fm i lakše dostupnosti kad nešto trebaš), da ima ugovor s HZZO-om, njegova stručnost i stručnost biloga i da mi je "blizu".
Još imaš i polikliniku Betaplus (Zagreb) koja radi preko HZZO-a. 

Ja ću ti reći proceduru kod Š iz prve ruke. Nazoveš kliniku i dogovoriš termin za konzultacije (koje plaćaš 300kn), kažeš da bi išla u postupak preko HZZO-a. Na konzultacijama prolazite vaše papire i ako je još što doktoru potrebno, reći će vam. Ako imate sve traženo (na njegovoj stranici piše što je potrebno, jedino UZV dojki nije uvjet) dogovarate se za kontrolni UZV pred kraj tvog ciklusa (kojeg plaćaš 250 kn) kako bi se vidjelo stanje antralaca i jajnika općenito. Ako imaš kakvu zaostalu cistu, ne krećeš u postupak dok ju ne riješiš. Ako je sve ok, dobiješ ljekove kako bi mogla početi sa stimulacijom 2/3dc. Na prvoj fm (6/7dc sam ja išla) nosiš dr. D1 uputnicu, s kojom ti je sve pokriveno ili dođeš 2/3dc po lijekove i doneseš D1 uputnicu (stvar dogovora s dr.)
Uputnicu D1 ti izdaje tvoj gin. Znači, plaćaš konzultacije i kontrolni UZV, ostalo ne plaćaš ništa kad krenete u postupak.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

[Frixie;Ovaj estrogen prije u ciklusu prije stimulacije mi vuče na estrogen priming protokol kod cura s nižim AMH. Da umiri jajnike, da "smiri" antralce, da kasnije rastu ujednačeno, da ih pripremi za stimulaciju.
DHEA nema veze s implanatcijom, on se uzima za kvalitetu js.

Ja sam bila na Elonvi, al uz dodatak Puregona. Ideš kod dr. D?

Frixie, hvala na odgovoru. Jucer sam pocela piti Estrofem.
Bit ce da ga pijem kao taj estrogen priming protokol, jer imam jako nizak AMH. Prije 7 mjeseci je bio 8.1 pmol/L (1.13 ng/mL), a sad je opao na svega 2.57 pmol/L (0.36 ng/mL). Bojala sam se da zbog tako niskog AMH mozda vise i nisam kandidat za IVF/ICSI, ali doktorica je rekla da se ne gleda samo jedan parametar, nego cjelokupna slika i posto FSH nije porastao, menstruacije su jos redovne i antralnih folikula je prebrojala 7,  veli ona je jos optimisticna. Idem kod dr.Martine Bracun u Beta Plus.

S druge strane, ja znam koliko mi je godina, sa punih 40 moje jajne stanice su sve samo ne svjeze i vec mjesecima se trudim da im napumpam kvalitet sa DHEA, CoQ10, vitaminom D itd. Nadam se da sve to vrijedi, da sam ih malo "osvjezila", da ce ih biti za aspiraciju, da ce se oploditi i lijepo dijeliti, implantirati i da ce se beta lijepo duplati i da ce se sve i dalje dobro odvijati. ( Za dalje ne znam detalje, zasad sam samo ovoliko citala.

----------


## KitKat82

Obrada mm je ustvari išla jako brzo jer je njegova azoospermija zapravo posljedica prometne nesreće i u samom startu se znalo da je biopsija jedini način da dođemo do uzorka. Cijela procedura je bila gotova unutar mjesec dana, znači pregled i zahvat. Osim standardnog urološkog pregleda i uzv-a ništa drugo nisu tražili. S obzirom da smo tkivo zamrznuli odlučili smo i ostati u postupcima u istoj bolnici. Iskoristili smo sve stimulacije a ostalo nam je još 5 slamčica tako da ne znam još da li ćemo seliti uzorak ili i dalje ostajemo u bolnici.

----------


## Mala28

Dali ginekolog može izdati više od jedne d1 uputnice godisnje?
dobila sam uputnicu u 5 ili 6 mjesecu i bila sam u 6 mj na SD na ivf-u.
u 9 mj planiram u fet po ostale 2 bc i ako ne uspije odlazim od tamo i mislila sam kod Škvorca. 
Pa dali mi ginic odbiti dati jos jednu uputnicu?
posto sam bila sredinom 6 mj u stimulaciji (11 ocita, 10 oplodenih, 3 bc) kada bi mogla ponovno u postupak ici?

----------


## MonaLi

Mala - meni je moja dala dvije uputnice D1 u razmaku od 2 mjeseca bez problema. Znaci moze se sigurno. E sad ovisi o tvom ginekologu.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mala28

> Mala - meni je moja dala dvije uputnice D1 u razmaku od 2 mjeseca bez problema. Znaci moze se sigurno. E sad ovisi o tvom ginekologu.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hvala ti na informaciji

----------


## Frixie

*Mala* može, naravno. Jedna D1 je za jedan postupak. 

Ja sam do sad u ovoj godini uzela dvije D1: stim. 05/2017 (nismo imali ET), FET06/2017. I sad ponovno idem po D1 za drugi FET.

----------


## miuta821

> *Mala* može, naravno. Jedna D1 je za jedan postupak. 
> 
> Ja sam do sad u ovoj godini uzela dvije D1: stim. 05/2017 (nismo imali ET), FET06/2017. I sad ponovno idem po D1 za drugi FET.


Ako je rijeci o istoj bolnici d 1 vrijedi godinu dana. Ja sam imala 2et.sa isto uputnicom. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Frixie

*miuta821* ista je klinika, da. Dr. je tražio, gin je pisao.

Jedna je bila za IVF u 05/2017, al nije bilo ET-a, a drugu je tražio za FET u 06/2017 za embrije dobivene u IVF-u u 05/2017.

----------


## Marlo

> Obrada mm je ustvari išla jako brzo jer je njegova azoospermija zapravo posljedica prometne nesreće i u samom startu se znalo da je biopsija jedini način da dođemo do uzorka. Cijela procedura je bila gotova unutar mjesec dana, znači pregled i zahvat. Osim standardnog urološkog pregleda i uzv-a ništa drugo nisu tražili. S obzirom da smo tkivo zamrznuli odlučili smo i ostati u postupcima u istoj bolnici. Iskoristili smo sve stimulacije a ostalo nam je još 5 slamčica tako da ne znam još da li ćemo seliti uzorak ili i dalje ostajemo u bolnici.


KitKat82 - Kod kojeg doktora ste se naručili u vinogradskoj, ste zadovoljni? Je to isti koji radi biopsiju?  Sa kojom uputnicom? Od njegove lječnice baš za urologa ili za ivf?

----------


## KitKat82

> KitKat82 - Kod kojeg doktora ste se naručili u vinogradskoj, ste zadovoljni? Je to isti koji radi biopsiju?  Sa kojom uputnicom? Od njegove lječnice baš za urologa ili za ivf?


Opća praksa njegova dala uputnicu jednu za pregled a drugu poslije za biopsiju. Pregled i zahvat je radio dr. Spajić. Zadovoljni smo jer je uzeo dosta uzoraka tkiva, za 10 slamčica. E, sad je druga priča kvaliteta ali to nije do njega.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> I jos nesto, ako neka od vas zna, zanimame smještaj sto blize Beti+ i naravno sto povoljnije, pa ako neka zna neka mi javi, moze i u inbox


Mala Bebice, ako u Zagreb dolazis busom, mozes izaci u Savskom gaju, busevi iz Rijeke i Splita obicno tu staju. Od te stanice 2-3 minute hoda je Hostel Lapidarium ( http://hostel-lapidarium.com/ ) Bila sam tamo s muzem nekoliko puta, uvijek je cisto i uredno, a jeftino. 
Poliklinika Beta Plus nije bas "walking distance" ali je dobra povezanost javnim prijevozom, do Avenue Malla imas tramvaj 7 i 14 ( 3 stanice od Savskog gaja), a onda ides na bus 268 (2 stanice do Beta +). Ako se ne zelis zezati javnim prijevozom, Uberom si tamo za maksimalno 10 min za 20-tak kn (17-20 kn), a mozes zvati i Cammeo Taxi, to je nekih 10-ak kn vise.

Jos nemam opciju slanja poruka u inbox, nadam se da je i ovako ok.

----------


## mala-bebica

Puno hvala na odgovoru!  :Smile:  Bila ja već, super sam se snašla, nikakvih problema. Već sam u postupku i čekam punkciju za koji dan. Nadam se da će proći sve super kao i do sada, zasad ide po planu, pa ćemo vidjeti.  :Smile:

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Puno hvala na odgovoru!  Bila ja već, super sam se snašla, nikakvih problema. Već sam u postupku i čekam punkciju za koji dan. Nadam se da će proći sve super kao i do sada, zasad ide po planu, pa ćemo vidjeti.


Nema na cemu, mozda nekad zatreba nekoj drugoj. Super da si se snasla i da sve ide po planu ,i ja se nadam se da ce tako ici do kraja!  :Smile: 
 Ja prekosutra idem na nulti UZV kod dr. Martine Bracun, ako sve bude ok, krecem sa stimulacijom od prvog dana dc.

----------


## Marlo

> Opća praksa njegova dala uputnicu jednu za pregled a drugu poslije za biopsiju. Pregled i zahvat je radio dr. Spajić. Zadovoljni smo jer je uzeo dosta uzoraka tkiva, za 10 slamčica. E, sad je druga priča kvaliteta ali to nije do njega.


Pozdrav, hvala na odgovoru. Ako ti nije tesko da mi kažeš šta nije bilo dobro vezano za "kvalitetu" da se mogu dobro raspitati i/ili pripremiti na šta me čeka. 
Tebi sad ide stimulacija svaka tri mjeseca svaki put sa po slamčicom, a u medjuvremenu ides na prirodne kako vidim iz potpisa? Ti za prirodne isto uzimaju spermu iz TESE-a ili "frišku"? To ste vi tražili prirodne ili su vam preporučili?

----------


## KitKat82

> Pozdrav, hvala na odgovoru. Ako ti nije tesko da mi kažeš šta nije bilo dobro vezano za "kvalitetu" da se mogu dobro raspitati i/ili pripremiti na šta me čeka. 
> Tebi sad ide stimulacija svaka tri mjeseca svaki put sa po slamčicom, a u medjuvremenu ides na prirodne kako vidim iz potpisa? Ti za prirodne isto uzimaju spermu iz TESE-a ili "frišku"? To ste vi tražili prirodne ili su vam preporučili?


U uzorku je bilo dosta pokretnih u mjestu i nepokretnih. A ni brojnost nije baš dobra. Nadam se da će u ovih ostalih 5 slamčica biti bolje. Što se tiče prirodnih, ja sam ih tražila jer imam redovne ovulacije, ali oba puta nisam došla do punkcije jer je puknuo folikul, ali da nije uzorak bi bio ovaj zamrznuti. Tako da sam  odustala od prirodnih. U jednoj stimulaciji su sve moje js bile nezrele pa nismo ni odmrzavali slamčice. Svaki puta su se odmrzavale po dvije slamčice.

----------


## Isabel

Drage cure,

Spremam se na drugi postupak IVF-a nakon dugih 9 godina  :Razz: . Totalno sam ispala iz štosa i ne znam više ništa oko tog pa molim neku dobru dušu da mi pojasni postupak. Vidim ovo dolje što je Frixie napisala, i ja bi rado preko HZZO-a išla ovog puta jer sam prije 9 godina sve išla privatno, dakle postupaka na teret države imam. 
Koliko vidim sad je moguće preko privatnih klinika ići na na MPO na teret HZZO-a što zvući predobro, no nije mi jasno jako puno oko toga... 
Da li HZZO pokriva cijenu postupka i lijekova ili samo lijekove a postupak moram platiti cca 9.000-10.000 kn? 
Koje sve klinike u Zagrebu imaju tu mogućnost, nemaju nažalost sve koliko sam shvatila? 
Koja je procedura za krenuti? 
Ima li neka lista čekanja ili se ide u postupak odmah nakon svih pretraga i nalaza? 
Da li je i Repromed klinika s tom mogućnošću, rado bi opet išla kod dr. R ako je moguće? 

Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima  :Wink: 



> Mikrodelecije znače mikro oštećenje na kromosmu i NE može se popraviti.
> 
> Ja sam u poliklinici Škvorc (Samobor) preko HZZO-a. Bilo mi je bitno da je privatnik (radi dogovaranja oko fm i lakše dostupnosti kad nešto trebaš), da ima ugovor s HZZO-om, njegova stručnost i stručnost biloga i da mi je "blizu".
> Još imaš i polikliniku Betaplus (Zagreb) koja radi preko HZZO-a. 
> 
> Ja ću ti reći proceduru kod Š iz prve ruke. Nazoveš kliniku i dogovoriš termin za konzultacije (koje plaćaš 300kn), kažeš da bi išla u postupak preko HZZO-a. Na konzultacijama prolazite vaše papire i ako je još što doktoru potrebno, reći će vam. Ako imate sve traženo (na njegovoj stranici piše što je potrebno, jedino UZV dojki nije uvjet) dogovarate se za kontrolni UZV pred kraj tvog ciklusa (kojeg plaćaš 250 kn) kako bi se vidjelo stanje antralaca i jajnika općenito. Ako imaš kakvu zaostalu cistu, ne krećeš u postupak dok ju ne riješiš. Ako je sve ok, dobiješ ljekove kako bi mogla početi sa stimulacijom 2/3dc. Na prvoj fm (6/7dc sam ja išla) nosiš dr. D1 uputnicu, s kojom ti je sve pokriveno ili dođeš 2/3dc po lijekove i doneseš D1 uputnicu (stvar dogovora s dr.)
> Uputnicu D1 ti izdaje tvoj gin. Znači, plaćaš konzultacije i kontrolni UZV, ostalo ne plaćaš ništa kad krenete u postupak.

----------


## Frixie

> Da li HZZO pokriva cijenu postupka i lijekova ili samo lijekove a postupak moram platiti cca 9.000-10.000 kn? 
> Koje sve klinike u Zagrebu imaju tu mogućnost, nemaju nažalost sve koliko sam shvatila? 
> Koja je procedura za krenuti? 
> Ima li neka lista čekanja ili se ide u postupak odmah nakon svih pretraga i nalaza? 
> Da li je i Repromed klinika s tom mogućnošću, rado bi opet išla kod dr. R ako je moguće?


HZZO pokriva (s uputnicom D1 koju ti daje socijalac): lijekove, folikulometrije, punkciju, transfer. NE pokriva anesteziju, konzultacije i UZV prije kretanja u postupak.
Ugovor s HZZO-om imaju Betaplus u Zagrebu i Škvorc u Samoboru.
Nazoveš za provjeru imaju li slobodnih mjesta za preko HZZO-a, ako imaju dogovoriš konzultacije.
Lista čekanja nema, s prikupljenim nalazima i urednim UZV-om prije novog ciklusa, dobiješ lijekove i startaš.
Ne, dr. R radi isključivo privat.

----------


## NinaDrv

Vuuuuhuuuuu, sutra imam kontrolni prije postupka, jedva čekam krenuti u nove pobjede  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Sretno!!! Znam osjećaj  :Smile: 

Mene sutra čeka punkcija. Prva. Jako sam uzbuđena. Najradije bih otišla sad kampirati pred bolnicu.

----------


## NinaDrv

Sretno i tebi  :Smile: 
Jel možeš spavati od uzbuđenja?
Kod mene je već počeo nemir, a da ne govorim kak mi je prije punkcije, ne spavam cijelu noć  :Sad:

----------


## miuta821

> Sretno i tebi 
> Jel možeš spavati od uzbuđenja?
> Kod mene je već počeo nemir, a da ne govorim kak mi je prije punkcije, ne spavam cijelu noć


Sretno do neba cure.!!! 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Hvala  :Smile: 
Zapravo, ne znam je li zbog hormona ili nečeg drugog, ali zadnjih tjedan dana spavam ko top. Jučer sam jedva dočekala ponoć da si dam štopericu.
Valjda ću zaspati večeras, a sutra preživjeti. Uvjerili su me da je lokalna anestezija dovoljna...

----------


## NinaDrv

Super što je tako, mene ne uspava ništa, čak niti Normabel od 5 mg.
Preživjet ćeš sigurno, ja sam ih na Vuk Vrhovcu preživjela 5 bez ikakve anestezije, samo s nekim koktelom protiv bolova.
Kod Škvorca uzimam kratkotrajnu lokalnu, tako mi je lakše  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Ovdje je lokalna i neki koktel. Prijateljica mi je rekla da se spremim na to da ću vjerojatno baljezgati i biti ošamućena. 

Nego, zaboravila sam pitati u bolnici, a dugo mi je do sutra čekati. Kako se računa starost embrija 3 i 5 dana starih? Je li dan punkcije (koji je ujedno i dan oplodnje) nulti ili 1. dan? Odnosno ako je punkcija sutra (srijeda) hoće li transfer biti u subotu (trodnevni embrij) ili ponedjeljak (petodnevni)? Ili dan ranije...

----------


## NinaDrv

Sve ovisi o broju oocita, koliko ih se oplodilo i tome jel se ide na blastociste ili se vraćaju 3. dan (mislim da je punkcija nulti dan jer se oplodnja događa u roku 24 sata od punkcije i tek tada je to embrij)

----------


## Frixie

*Nina* sretno mila!

*Munkica* dan punkcije je 0 dan, idući dan je 1 dan. Pa ako je u srijedu punkcija: trodnevni će biti subota, a blastice u ponedjeljak.

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala curke  :Love:

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, cure!

Mislila sam da je tako, *Frixie*
Rekli su da se vraćaju 3. ili 5. dan. U tom trenu sam zaboravila pitati o čemu to ovisi, ali sam na njihovoj stranici našla da ukoliko se oplode više od 4 jajne stanice, čeka se 5. dan jer žele odabrati one bolje kvalitete. Ukoliko ih je manje ne žele riskirati pa se ugrađuju 3-dnevni. Ima logike.

----------


## Inesz

> HZZO pokriva (s uputnicom D1 koju ti daje socijalac): lijekove, folikulometrije, punkciju, transfer. NE pokriva anesteziju, konzultacije i UZV prije kretanja u postupak.
> Ugovor s HZZO-om imaju Betaplus u Zagrebu i Škvorc u Samoboru.
> Nazoveš za provjeru imaju li slobodnih mjesta za preko HZZO-a, ako imaju dogovoriš konzultacije.
> Lista čekanja nema, s prikupljenim nalazima i urednim UZV-om prije novog ciklusa, dobiješ lijekove i startaš.
> Ne, dr. R radi isključivo privat.


Raspitajte se prije postupka da li se klinici koja je ugovorila IVF postupke preko HZZO-a plaća prema privatnom cjeniku naknadni transfer odleđenih embrija (FET).

Bilo je neugodnih iskustava da se za tzv. "besplatni HZZO postupak" u privatnoj klinici za FET treba platiti punu cijenu od oko *4500* kn.

----------


## Frixie

Ma kako god da vrate, želim ti sreću!

Ti si negdje vani u postupku?

----------


## Munkica

Hvala! 
Jesam, idem u UZ Brussel. Bolnica je privatna sveučilišna pa da ne otvaram novu temu sam se pridružila ovdje.
Doktori su poprilično optimistični, a i postotak uspješnosti IVF/ICSI je dosta visok. 
Nadam se da su u pravu  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Munkica, ima li klinika na web-u podatke o uspješnosti? Ako ima, bi li nam linkala? Tnx

----------


## Munkica

Evo dva linka

Kako se računa postotak uspješnosti u bolnici

http://www.brusselsivf.be/differences-between-centres

Vjerojatnost uspješnosti

http://www.brusselsivf.be/chances-of-success-at-the-crg

CRG u tekstu je nizozemska kratica za Centar reproduktivnog zdravlja, dio bolnice koji se bavi umjetnom oplodnjom

----------


## Inesz

Puno hvala Munkica. Ima u linku lijep prikaz izgleda za uspjeh prema dobi pacijentice nakon više IVF pokušaja iz kojeg se vidi da taj kumulativni uspjeh značajno veći nakon 6 pokušaja nego nakon 4 pokušaja za sve dobne skupine, osim za žene starije od 43 godine.  

Mi ovdje, zajednica osoba koje su suočene s neplodnošću, izbjegavamo izraz "umjetna oplodnja" jer taj izraz koriste radikalne vjerske katoličke skupine koje se protive medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (IVF-u i IUI-u) i nastoje svoju doktrinu nametnuti svim građankama i građanima. U  tome su, na žalost, bili i uspjeli 2009.-2012. godine kada je u Hrvatskoj, pod snažnim utjecajem tih ekstremnih skupina, na snazi bio zakon koji je zabranjivao zamrzavanje embrija i dozvoljavao oplodnju najviše 3 jajne stanice.  :Sad: 

Sretno na punkciji i neka bude puno embrija s dobrim razvojnim potencijalima!

----------


## Munkica

Znam za taj zakon, ali nisam znala da se taj termin koristi u tom kontekstu. Nisam ni razmišljala nego samo direktno prevela "artificial insemination". Ispričavam se  :Sad: 
Srećom (iako mi se i to čini malo), mi imamo pravo na 5 stimulacija po djetetu i FET-a koliko god ima zamrznutih embrija iz tih stimulacija. U to ne ulaze stimulacije klomidom za ciljane i IUI. 

OT Ovdje se klinike za MPO zovu klinike za plodnost, a ne neplodnost. Nekako mislim da je lijepo gledati pozitivnu stranu.

Hvala na dobrim željama  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Cure, dobili smo 9 jajnih stanica. Pick up
je prošao super i s lokalnom anestezijom nisam ništa osjetila. Skoro sam zaspala na stolu. Od ovih droga sam totalno zen. A sad drž'te fige da embriji budu kvalitetni  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

Super, super!

Nek te nazovu sa super vijestima o oplodnji!

----------


## Munkica

Hvala! Nadam se da hoce.  :Smile: 
Postojala ne mogucnost da se online prati razvoj i kvaliteta embrija, ali sam se nazalost prekasno registrirala tako da sad moram cekati do subote ujutro.

----------


## NinaDrv

Držim palčeve za tulum u labu ovu noć  :Smile: 
Ja sam bila na kontrolnom danas, sve je ok, nema ciste ali imam jamo malo antralaca, po par na svakom jajniku  :Sad:

----------


## Frixie

Joj, i ja ti tako imam. Svaki kontrolni UZV malo antralaca.
Kad vidim onu povijest bolesti, pa piše desni i lijevi jajnik s oskudno folikulima, mrak mi padne. Al ne mreš tu niš.
Ja sam u prvoj i trećoj stim. za punkciju imala po 7 folikula, a u drugoj 4 (od togu se se dva pretvorili u ciste).

Jeste pričali o stim., s čim bi se pikala? Kakav ti je bio zadnji FSH?

----------


## NinaDrv

Uzela sam Puregon, 250 IU prvi dan, ostali po 225 IU, 6. dan folikulometrija.
Nisam dugo radila nikakve hormone, samo briseve, markere i papu.

----------


## Isabel

Cure drage sretno! Vidim dobre se stvari tu "kuhaju"  :Very Happy: !
Hvala vam na odogvorima, već sam zvala Škvorca, imaju mjesta na postupcima i naručeni smo na konzultacije 19.9. :Smile: . Jako se veselim, moram dotad svu svoju dokumentaciju od prošla dva postupka pripremiti, nalaze koje trenutno imam, pripremiti pitanja i sl.

----------


## Frixie

Već si startala *Nina*? Super!!!

*Isabel* imate ti i partner kakvu dijagnozu od prije?

----------


## Isabel

*Frixie,* ja imam okorjeli PCOS i anovulatorne cikluse, ako nisam na kontracepciji ili Dabrostonu onda nemam M uopće (znala sam tak po 6-7-12 mj. biti bez :/). Pokušali smo prije samog IVF-a cijelu paletu terapija i kombinacija: Klomifen, Metformin, Euthyrox... ali nikako do ovulacije osim dugog protokola i brutalnih doza Gonala. 
Vjerujem da će tako biti i ovog puta jer sam sad 9 godina starija  :Embarassed:  odonda i nažalost mislim da je samo gore, ništa nije išlo na bolje. Rekli su mi davno da bi mi trudnoća isto mogla biti od koristi, da ona katkad "resetira" tijelo pa se stanje PCOS-a popravi no ni to se nije desilo.

----------


## NinaDrv

Danas pijem zadnju pilulu i čekam M, ako ne dođe u roku 4 dana, 5. dan počinjem s pikanjem.

----------


## Munkica

*Isabel*, isto sam uzimala Klomifene i samo sam 1. ciklus dobila 2 veća folikula (19 mm), a ostala 4 ciklusa jedan jedva od 16 mm i to je već bio 16. ili 17. dc. Metformin uzimam od 5. mjeseca i on bi trebao između ostalog izregulirati rad jajnika i čini se da je. Bila sam na kratkom protokolu s antagonistima (150 iu Puregon i Orgalutran) i dobili smo 9 jajnih stanica. Aspiracija je bila 10. dc.
Koliko dugo si već na metforminu? 

*NinaDrv*, brzo će to proći  :Smile:  Sretno!

Javili su mi danas iz bolnice da je transfer u ponedjeljak (5. dan). Gđa koja me zvala nije znala koliko ima embrija, ali se zna da ostavljaju transfer za 5. dan kad imaju minimalno 4 embrija dobre kvalitete, a ja glupača nisam tražila na vrijeme  password da mogu pratiti razvoj embrija online pa ću sad do ponedjeljka živjeti u neizvjesnosti... Glavno da će biti transfer  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Isabel,ni meni porod nije pomogao s pcos-om,al metformin mi pomaze

Cure, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Hope1234

Evo da se i ja pridružim...krećemo kod dr.Škvorca na ICSI...

----------


## bingibing

Pozdrav cure,
nadam se da ima netko tko bi mi mogao pomoći. Zadnji postupak u B+ (blaga stimulacija letrozol+menopur+ovitrelle) nije bila uspješna (6staničan zametkić i ništa), pa bih se prebacila kod dr. Škvorca. Zna li netko koliko ciklusa treba biti pauze između blage stimulacije i iduće?

----------


## Frixie

Moj savjet je da prvo odradite konzultacije, tamo će ti na osnovi anamneze dr. sve savjetovati.

Ako je sve ok i neupitno, kod njega možeš svaka 3mj na punu stimulaciju

----------


## bingibing

> Moj savjet je da prvo odradite konzultacije, tamo će ti na osnovi anamneze dr. sve savjetovati.
> 
> Ako je sve ok i neupitno, kod njega možeš svaka 3mj na punu stimulaciju


E super, hvala. Naručila sam se danas za idući tjedan na konzultacije pa ću sve znati.

----------


## Frixie

> Danas pijem zadnju pilulu i čekam M, ako ne dođe u roku 4 dana, 5. dan počinjem s pikanjem.


Jesi krenula s pikanjem?



> E super, hvala. Naručila sam se danas za idući tjedan na konzultacije pa ću sve znati.


Sretno. Uzmi obavezno sa sobom sve što imaš od nalaza da pogleda.

----------


## NinaDrv

Danas sam dobila, sutra krećem s pikanjem, folikulometriju imam u ponedjeljak  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## JUHU

> Danas sam dobila, sutra krećem s pikanjem, folikulometriju imam u ponedjeljak


Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Pridružila bih se!

Prekjučer sam se naručila na konzultacije kod dr. Škvorca. Tu sam pročitala da i Betaplus ima mogućnost preko HZZO-a. Bio netko od vas tamo? Znam za jako dobro iskustvo, ali u privatnoj verziji.

Ovo mi je prvi postupak, tek nedavno sam prihvatila i osvijestila.

----------


## MonaLi

Sarasvati - koliko znam u Betiplus nije sve besplatno preko Hzzo, FET se naplacuje dok je kod Škvorca i to besplatno. Tako je bar bilo prije par mjeseci. Škvorc je divan i sretno  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Evo jos jedna potvrda da sam se naručila na dobro mjesto. Dosta preporuka sam dobila za Škvorca. 
Mona, na kraju te pratim na sličnom putu  :Smile:  
Kako si ti, ondnosno kako ste vi?

----------


## snelly85

Ja sam samo dosla svima pozeljet srecu u postupcima  :Smile: 
Cure koje krecu kod Skvorca nadam se da ce i vama donjet srecu kao i nama  :Very Happy:

----------


## bingibing

> Pridružila bih se!
> 
> Prekjučer sam se naručila na konzultacije kod dr. Škvorca. Tu sam pročitala da i Betaplus ima mogućnost preko HZZO-a. Bio netko od vas tamo? Znam za jako dobro iskustvo, ali u privatnoj verziji.
> 
> Ovo mi je prvi postupak, tek nedavno sam prihvatila i osvijestila.


Ja sam bila na 2 postupka, jedan u 5.mjesecu i drugi sad u 8. Oba blaga stimulacija, u 5.mjesecu sam imala dvostanični zametak 2 dan i puno fragmentacija- valjda lošija kvaliteta js ili spermija. Krkali smo se coq10, B12 i D3...U 8. mjesecu jedan šestostaničan zametak 3.dan i beta 0. Bez obzira na neuspjehe, imam samo riječi hvale za Betuplus  :Smile:  Inače sam kandidat za punu stimulaciju (nizak AMH), a kako ih oni preko HZZO više nemaju, odlučila sam se za dr.Škv pa se nadam da on još ima- vidjet ću idući tjedan na konzultacijama. 

Što se tiče FET-a, bez obzira jel preko HZZO u Beti se plaća, tako su mi rekli.

Vidim da svi hvalite dr. Š pa mi je to jako drago <3 

Što se tiče nalaza, stariji su mi samo brisevi ali to ću napraviti čim prođe M i taman kad odradim konzultacije. Nemam uzv dojki i urinokulturu.

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala! 

Čitam tvoj potpis, kod mene je sve ok, a kod partnera olihoastheno. Ova mjesec idemo na prve konzultacije pa cemo čuti sto on misli.

----------


## November

meni je u Beti bilo divno, išla sam preko HZZO. Da, naplaćuju FET i smrzavanje ja mislim...Mi nismo imali ni jedno ni drugo.
Planiram kod njih uskoro u prirodnjak (ili 2 ako će nedaj bože trebati)...A ako to ne uspije kod Škvorca bih u punu stimulaciju.

Zanima me, za Škvorca, da li je zaista potrebno ono sve od nalaza što im piše na stranici? Ako sam već bila u postupcima? Ili je dovoljni samo papiri od prošlih postupaka, i klasika - papa, brisevi, rh, krvna gupa i markeri...?

----------


## MonaLi

Sarasvati - mi smo dobro... evo vec 24.tjedan  :Smile:  nadam se da cu te uskoro vidjeti na trudnickim temama  :Smile: 

November - ne znam sto Škvorcu pise na stranici da treba od nalaza? Ja sam mu bila nosila sve svoje nalaze koje sam imala i on mi je jos dopisao kaj bi trebala dodatno. Na kraju nisam kod njega odradila postupak zbog hitnosti( a on je bio na GO )ali sam se uvjerila da je divan čovjek  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## November

Potrebna obrada partnerice:
• Gin. pregled, PAPA obrisak, UZV-VS ( 8. do 12. dana ciklusa)
• KKS, oGTT, uk. bilirubin, AST, ALT, GGT, urea, kreatinin, fibrinogen, PV, APTV, Na, K - *ovo me zanima jel potrebno*
• Urinokultura s antibiogramom - *i ovo*
• Hormonski status (3. do 5. dan ciklusa): Estradiol, FSH, LH, Prolaktin, anti-Müllerov hormon
• Hormoni štitnjače (fT4, TSH)
• Cervikalni brisevi (aerobi, Chlamydia, Mycoplasma, Ureaplasma) s ABG-om
• UZV dojki za pacijentice > 30 god.
• KG i Rh faktor, indirektni antiglobulinski test, markeri hepatitisa A, B i C, HIV 1 i 2, test na sifilis
• Provjera prohodnosti jajovoda (sono HSG)

----------


## Frixie

*Nina* sretno!

*November* je, on ti to sve voli pogledati. Jedino UZV dojke nije uvjet, to on preporučuje ženama da vide stanje prije i posle stimualcija. Ako je IVF/ICSI ne treba ni hsg. 

PAPA mora biti do godine dana, bris do 6 mjeseci, markeri do godinu.

----------


## NinaDrv

*JUHU i Frixie*  Hvala cure  :Kiss: 
*sarasvati*  Doktor Škvorc je zaista odličan doktor i divan čovjek, samo riječi hvale imam za njega i njegovu kliniku, super si odabrala  :Smile: .

----------


## milasova8

A sto je sa muskom obradom neplodnosti kod Skvorca?
Dali ke dovoljan samo spermiogram ili mora sve ono ostalo sta pise na stranici?
Mi isto imamo sada oligoasteno

----------


## NinaDrv

Mi smo nosili samo markere, suprug je tamo napravio spermiogram.

----------


## MonaLi

November, da to treba, ali to sve napravis na jednu uputnicu ili dvije... dosta je to bitno i nalazi budu brzo gotovi. Nas je trazio samo spermiogram, nista drugo za partnera


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frixie

Mi smo nosili i krvnu grupu uz spermiograme, markere i test na sifilis (to moraš zakonski imati prije postupka).

Radi teške OAT radili smo i kariogram, mikrodelecije y kromosma, ejakulat bakteriološki,a imali smo i nalaz od pretrage urologa.

----------


## Frixie

*milasova* Ali, nemoj se brinuti. Ti uzmi kaj imaš, a on će ti reći ako kaj još treba. 
Idu pretrage brzo kad se krenu obavljati  :Wink:

----------


## milasova8

A zdravstvena je dovoljna moja ili treba i suprugova?

----------


## Frixie

Za konzultacije ti ne treba zdravstvena, jer one ne idu na teret HZZO-a. Plaćaš ih 300 kn.

----------


## milasova8

Da,da..za postupak mislim?

----------


## Frixie

Samo ti treba uputnica D1 na tebe za postupak potpomognute u poliklinici.

Mene tamo niti jednom nisu zatražili zdravstvenu.

----------


## milasova8

Hvala puno..
Ukoliko ovaj postupak ne uspije,mislim da cemo se kod njega prebaciti..

----------


## snelly85

> Potrebna obrada partnerice:
> • Gin. pregled, PAPA obrisak, UZV-VS ( 8. do 12. dana ciklusa)
> • KKS, oGTT, uk. bilirubin, AST, ALT, GGT, urea, kreatinin, fibrinogen, PV, APTV, Na, K - *ovo me zanima jel potrebno*
> • Urinokultura s antibiogramom - *i ovo*
> • Hormonski status (3. do 5. dan ciklusa): Estradiol, FSH, LH, Prolaktin, anti-Müllerov hormon
> • Hormoni štitnjače (fT4, TSH)
> • Cervikalni brisevi (aerobi, Chlamydia, Mycoplasma, Ureaplasma) s ABG-om
> • UZV dojki za pacijentice > 30 god.
> • KG i Rh faktor, indirektni antiglobulinski test, markeri hepatitisa A, B i C, HIV 1 i 2, test na sifilis
> • Provjera prohodnosti jajovoda (sono HSG)


Dobro je napravit sve te nalaze da se vidi u kakvom je stanju organizam.
Urinokulturu je isto ok napravit jer nekad zna biti neka mala kolicina bakterija,a da nemas simptome.
Pogotovo ovi svi nalazi dobro dodu ako uspije postupak jer tad mirne glave ulazis u trudnocu.
Volim razmisljat pozitivno ❤

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Cure, sretno svima!
Veceras sam si dala stopericu, prekosutra idem na punkciju. Prvi mi je postupak i malo brinem zbog velicine folikula. Ukupno ih je 4 za punkciju, desno jedan od 14 mm, lijevo 3 od 15, 14 i 13 mm. Endometrij 6.5 mm, E2 1011.
Zbog E2 se doktorica odlucila na stopericu, veli to je dobar estradiol, ukazuje na to da su folikuli zreli iako su mali.
Inace od jucer osjecam tezinu i nelagodu u zdjelici, malo me i boli trbuh od pikanja pa mi je drago sto sam gotova s tim, ali se opet i bojim je li prerano? 
Danas mi je 13 dc, punkcija ce biti na 15-i.

----------


## Frixie

Sad ne možeš ništa, osim brinuti se, a to nemoj. Vjeruj doktorici. Nismo svi isti po pitanju veličine folikula i zrelosti js.

Štoperica će još utjecati na zrelost js.

----------


## Munkica

Slažem se s Frixie. 
Imala sam folikula iste velicine kao ti pa smo dobili dobre jajne st. 
Probaj se opustiti  :Smile:

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Frixie i Munkica, hvala. Pokusavam se opustiti. Srecom i kisa pada pa sam pospana i jer danas nigdje ne moram ici, prespavala sam cijelo jutro.  :Smile:  Nadam se da cu moci zaspati i nocas pred punkciju.
Lakse mi je kad cujem da je jos netko imao folikule ove velicine. Munkica, ti si dobila 9 js, jel'tako? Jesu li sve oplodjene, koliko ih je vraceno?  Frixie, kad je tvoj ET?

----------


## Frixie

Moj transfer je u nedjelju. Sitno brojim  :Grin:

----------


## Munkica

Machu, bilo ih je 9. Sve ICSI su oplođene (4 kom), niti jedna IVF (5 kom). Od uzbuđenja zaboravila pitati zašto, ali ću pitati dr. na konzultacijama krajem mjeseca.

Frixie, brzo je to  :Smile:  SRETNO!

----------


## MachuPicchu77

E, to uzbudjenje, Munkica! I meni se to dogadja da zaboravim pitati, a poslije razbijam glavu i rovim po internetu, iako me doktorica nikad ne pozuruje i jos sama pita imam li pitanja.  :Smile:  A pitala sam ima li neko medicinsko objasnjenje zbog cega moji folikuli rastu tako sporo i rekla je da je to sve individualno i da nam je najvaznije da ujednaceno rastu. Rekla je i da se zna dogodit kod nekih zena da rastu sporo, ali onda odjednom buknu pa jos i prsnu folikuli i pobjegne js. Zato je trazila da vadim estradiol i po njemu se odlucila za stopericu. Ali meni opet neki nemir poslije neda mira, googlam, usporedjujem, ne mogu se smirit dok ne cujem da je jos netko imao takve folikule.
Voljela bih da ti ja mogu nesto raci za IVF i ICSA, ali ja sam tek pocetnica u MPO i jedino sto znam je da ce se u nasem postupku najvjerojatnije raditi ICSI, jer MM ima oligoastheno, a ja imam 40 god., jako nizak AMH i malo folikula. Ako iz ova 4 folikula dobijem 1 ili 2 js, bit cu presretna, tvoj broj 9 js, je meni science fiction.  :Smile:  Nadam se da se tvoj ICSI embryo sad lijepo gnijezdi i da ces imati jaku betu. Jesu ti vratili jedan ili dva?
Frixie, da, jako sitno!  :Smile:  Sretno ti draga i hvala sto uvijek odgovoris na moja pitanja!

----------


## jejja

Gdje je MPO liječenje u Hrvatskoj danas?

Više od jedne trećine ukupnog godišnjeg broja MPO postupaka u Hrvatskoj se obavi u privatnim klinikama. Privatne klinike na svojim web stranicama rezultate IVF postupaka prikazuju na različite načine, gotovo u svim slučajevima podaci su nepotpuni i selektivno prezentirani na način koji daje nerealno visoke stope "uspješnosti" MPO liječenja. 

Pratite nas i saznajte više na FB stranici Roda-neplodnost. Komentirajte, dijelite i javite nam se!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

> E, to uzbudjenje, Munkica! I meni se to dogadja da zaboravim pitati, a poslije razbijam glavu i rovim po internetu, iako me doktorica nikad ne pozuruje i jos sama pita imam li pitanja.  A pitala sam ima li neko medicinsko objasnjenje zbog cega moji folikuli rastu tako sporo i rekla je da je to sve individualno i da nam je najvaznije da ujednaceno rastu. Rekla je i da se zna dogodit kod nekih zena da rastu sporo, ali onda odjednom buknu pa jos i prsnu folikuli i pobjegne js. Zato je trazila da vadim estradiol i po njemu se odlucila za stopericu. Ali meni opet neki nemir poslije neda mira, googlam, usporedjujem, ne mogu se smirit dok ne cujem da je jos netko imao takve folikule.
> Voljela bih da ti ja mogu nesto raci za IVF i ICSA, ali ja sam tek pocetnica u MPO i jedino sto znam je da ce se u nasem postupku najvjerojatnije raditi ICSI, jer MM ima oligoastheno, a ja imam 40 god., jako nizak AMH i malo folikula. Ako iz ova 4 folikula dobijem 1 ili 2 js, bit cu presretna, tvoj broj 9 js, je meni science fiction.  Nadam se da se tvoj ICSI embryo sad lijepo gnijezdi i da ces imati jaku betu. Jesu ti vratili jedan ili dva?
> Frixie, da, jako sitno!  Sretno ti draga i hvala sto uvijek odgovoris na moja pitanja!


Vjerujem da sam u dobrim rukama, i iako kao i ti često guglam, uspoređujem i istražujem, prepustila sam se odlukama doktora. Ionako previše razbijam glavu...

Vratili su jedan 5-dnevni embrij jer sam u Belgiji i po zakonu mogu do 35. godine vratiti samo jedan. Još ne znam koja je sudbina preostalih embrija koji su trebali ići na zamrzavanje jer takve informacije ne daju usmeno već samo pismenim putem pa čekam da mi stigne pisamce  :Smile: 

Želim ti svu sreću i javi kako je prošlo  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Ugodno i mi je citati da ste zadovoljne sa skvorcem!

Frixie, koliko teške OAT, mom partneru isto pise "teži oblik". Je li to vec neki ponavljani nalaz? Njemu je prvi. 

Nama dosta od toga nedostaje. 

MachuPicchu, je si obavila punkciju?

----------


## Frixie

*sarasvati* Mi smo radili 3 spermiograma prije nego smo krenuli u MPO (2 u bolnici i 1 privat). Najbolji nalaz je bio kod privatnika: 4 progresivno pokretna, 1 neprogresivno pokretan i 3 nepokretna spermija, svi teške patologije. Najgori je bio da u nativnom nije ništa nađeno, ali da je nakon centrifuge nađen 1 nepokretan.

U postupcima ih nije nikad bilo više od 10, al su svi loše moroflogije, pa nismo ni pitali koliko ih je pokretnih,a koliko nepokretnih, jer biolozi uvijek kažu da je materijal za raditi jako loš i da stvarno ne mogu birati kod ICSIja.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Cure moje drage, punkcija mi je jutros odlicno prosla. Uzela sam anesteziju pa sam zaspala i uopce se ne sjecam same punkcije. Doktorica anesteziolog me probudila kad sam vec bila u krevetu ( takodjer se ne sjecam ni kako sam sisla sa stola u krevet  :Smile: ),  a sestra mi je rekla da smo dobili 5 js!  :Smile: 
MM je dao svoj doprinos i sad cekamo da nam mailom jave o oplodnji i ET. Sutra cemo bit obavjesteni.
Danas sam sretna, pozitivna i raspjevana. I gladna.  :Smile:  Pjevam uz radio i kuham kao da cu hraniti vojsku i veli MM da me treba cesce drogirat.  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Super! Vidiš da ih je na kraju više nego si mislila  :Smile: 
Držim fige da ih se što više oplodi!

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Super! Vidiš da ih je na kraju više nego si mislila 
> Držim fige da ih se što više oplodi!


Hvala Munki! Da, dobili smo ih vise nego sam ocekivala, jer je jos od prve folikulometrije doktorica upisivala velicinu samo ta 4 najveca, a one manje smo otpisali. Jutros mi je rekla da ih je 5 zato jer tako pokazuje nalaz estradiola.
Ma, kako god, sretna sam sto ih je vise i nekako i ne brinem hoce li se oplodit, valjda hoce,  mada naravno jedva cekam da mi stigne taj mail. Objavit cu rezultate cim ga dobijem.
Ljubim vas sve i drzim nam svima palceve.

----------


## bingibing

> Hvala Munki! Da, dobili smo ih vise nego sam ocekivala, jer je jos od prve folikulometrije doktorica upisivala velicinu samo ta 4 najveca, a one manje smo otpisali. Jutros mi je rekla da ih je 5 zato jer tako pokazuje nalaz estradiola.
> Ma, kako god, sretna sam sto ih je vise i nekako i ne brinem hoce li se oplodit, valjda hoce,  mada naravno jedva cekam da mi stigne taj mail. Objavit cu rezultate cim ga dobijem.
> Ljubim vas sve i drzim nam svima palceve.


Wow...prekrasne vijesti. Držim fige. Ako sam dobro pročitala, boostala si se s DHEA? koliko mg na dan?

----------


## sarasvati

> *sarasvati* Mi smo radili 3 spermiograma prije nego smo krenuli u MPO (2 u bolnici i 1 privat). Najbolji nalaz je bio kod privatnika: 4 progresivno pokretna, 1 neprogresivno pokretan i 3 nepokretna spermija, svi teške patologije. Najgori je bio da u nativnom nije ništa nađeno, ali da je nakon centrifuge nađen 1 nepokretan.
> 
> U postupcima ih nije nikad bilo više od 10, al su svi loše moroflogije, pa nismo ni pitali koliko ih je pokretnih,a koliko nepokretnih, jer biolozi uvijek kažu da je materijal za raditi jako loš i da stvarno ne mogu birati kod ICSIja.


Kod mog partners je U.K. up an broth spearmija 10na6 1,62, kin centra Jos 0,81. Ukupno progresivno pokretnih 7,41, a neprogresivno pokretnih 30, 82. Nepokretnih 61,73%. 
Ovaj mjesec ide na drugi sgram. Iako ih ja jos ne znam bas najbolje citati  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

MP, jako lijepe vijesti!!

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Sarasvati, Bingbing, hvala!
Bingbing, DHEA sam uzimala 75mg dnevno,vec preko 6 mjeseci, sve do zadnjeg dana pred punkciju. Nasla sam "recept za zadnji voz" na paleo.mama blogu i po tome receptu sam pumpala kvalitet js. (Blog pise stara forumasica Hanumica Fata) 
- Prenatalni vitamini koji imaju bar 800 ug  folne kiseline,
- 2000 IU vitamina D3 (kasnije sam povecala na 6000 IU)
- 600 mg CoQ10
- 300 mg Omega 3 (kombinirano DHA i EPA)
Prije nego sam pocela piti DHEA, testosteron mi je bio 0.993 nmol/L, a prosli mjesec 2.49 nmol/L
Isto tako sam uduplala vitamin D,  sa 67.72 nmol/L na 140 nmol/L. ( Sa deficijentnih 27.2 ng/mL na optimalnih 56 ng/mL) 
Ti isto uzimas CoQ10 i vit.D?

----------


## bingibing

> Sarasvati, Bingbing, hvala!
> Bingbing, DHEA sam uzimala 75mg dnevno,vec preko 6 mjeseci, sve do zadnjeg dana pred punkciju. Nasla sam "recept za zadnji voz" na paleo.mama blogu i po tome receptu sam pumpala kvalitet js. (Blog pise stara forumasica Hanumica Fata) 
> - Prenatalni vitamini koji imaju bar 800 ug  folne kiseline,
> - 2000 IU vitamina D3 (kasnije sam povecala na 6000 IU)
> - 600 mg CoQ10
> - 300 mg Omega 3 (kombinirano DHA i EPA)
> Prije nego sam pocela piti DHEA, testosteron mi je bio 0.993 nmol/L, a prosli mjesec 2.49 nmol/L
> Isto tako sam uduplala vitamin D,  sa 67.72 nmol/L na 140 nmol/L. ( Sa deficijentnih 27.2 ng/mL na optimalnih 56 ng/mL) 
> Ti isto uzimas CoQ10 i vit.D?


Da, coq10(ubiquinol) 300 pa pred punkciju 600 mg, i vitamin D 10,000 IU (tak sam naručila preko i-herba)...folnu smijem u metilfolat obliku pa onda tako pijem...i genetičarka mi je dala izmjeriti B12 koji je bio nizak pa sad i to pijem. Hodajuća ljekarna  :Smile:  Pitam za DHEA jer mi je bio na donjoj granici kod zadnjeg vađenja(ne ispod)....omegu sam tek sad naručila, pa mi stiže za koji dan...
Drago mi je vidjeti da se boostanje isplatilo  :Smile: 
Javljaj kad ti jave u vezi oplodnje...navijamo  :Heart:

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Upravo sam dobila mail od embriologice. Od aspiriranih 5js, 4 pokazuju znakove oplodnje. ET u ponedljeljak.  :Smile:

----------


## bingibing

:Love: 
Predivnoooooo  :Smile:  samo hrabro  :Smile:

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Da, coq10(ubiquinol) 300 pa pred punkciju 600 mg, i vitamin D 10,000 IU (tak sam naručila preko i-herba)...folnu smijem u metilfolat obliku pa onda tako pijem...i genetičarka mi je dala izmjeriti B12 koji je bio nizak pa sad i to pijem. Hodajuća ljekarna  Pitam za DHEA jer mi je bio na donjoj granici kod zadnjeg vađenja(ne ispod)....omegu sam tek sad naručila, pa mi stiže za koji dan...
> Drago mi je vidjeti da se boostanje isplatilo 
> Javljaj kad ti jave u vezi oplodnje...navijamo


Hvala, draga, nadam se da ce nam se svima boostanje isplatit!
A jesi li mjerila vitD? 
Za razinu DHEA se preporucuje da se podigne na razinu koju imaju 25-godisnjakinje, jer je tad plodnost na vrhuncu. Ja nisam mjerila.DHEA S prije, nego sam po testosteronu pratila razinu, htjela sam ga dovesti u gornju trecinu referentnih vrijednosti. Znam da to ne mogu sve cure piti, narocito ne one sa policisticnim jajnicima. Meni je dr.Bracun da pijem DHEA bar 4 mjeseca, ali to se produzilo na vise od 6, jer nisam mogla ici u postupak kad smo prvobitno planirali, nego tek sad.

----------


## bingibing

> Hvala, draga, nadam se da ce nam se svima boostanje isplatit!
> A jesi li mjerila vitD? 
> Za razinu DHEA se preporucuje da se podigne na razinu koju imaju 25-godisnjakinje, jer je tad plodnost na vrhuncu. Ja nisam mjerila.DHEA S prije, nego sam po testosteronu pratila razinu, htjela sam ga dovesti u gornju trecinu referentnih vrijednosti. Znam da to ne mogu sve cure piti, narocito ne one sa policisticnim jajnicima. Meni je dr.Bracun da pijem DHEA bar 4 mjeseca, ali to se produzilo na vise od 6, jer nisam mogla ici u postupak kad smo prvobitno planirali, nego tek sad.


Nisam, mjerila sam folnu, b12 i homocistein. Sve na donjoj granici osim folne koja je bila na gornjoj..pa mi je genetičarka rekla i da prijeđem na folat. Inače sam MTHFR hetero i PAI homo. Testosteron mi je isto bio 0.90 nmol/L ali mi nitko nije ništa rekao za to... DHEA-s na ddonjoj granici.
Vidjet ću gdje ima u zg pa možda odmah kad budem tamo izvaditi vitamin D... znaš li možda gdje se može izvaditi?

----------


## Munkica

> Upravo sam dobila mail od embriologice. Od aspiriranih 5js, 4 pokazuju znakove oplodnje. ET u ponedljeljak.


Bravo!!! Ponedjeljak samo što nije  :Wink:   :fige:

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Nisam, mjerila sam folnu, b12 i homocistein. Sve na donjoj granici osim folne koja je bila na gornjoj..pa mi je genetičarka rekla i da prijeđem na folat. Inače sam MTHFR hetero i PAI homo. Testosteron mi je isto bio 0.90 nmol/L ali mi nitko nije ništa rekao za to... DHEA-s na ddonjoj granici.
> Vidjet ću gdje ima u zg pa možda odmah kad budem tamo izvaditi vitamin D... znaš li možda gdje se može izvaditi?


U labu poliklinike Sunce sam.sve vadila, jer iz B+ tamo salju, ali vjerujem da se moze izvaditi u bilo kojem labu, ne samo u Zg. Samo pitas da ti naprave Vitamin D (25-OH) Ako vec neko vrijeme uzimas 10000 IU, vjerojatno ce ti razina u krvi biti u granicama normale. Meni je dr.Bracun rekla da je bolje sto je vise vitamina D, a na tom blogu paleo mama sam nasla puno linkova za clanke o tome koliko je bitan vit D za plodnost. U nekim poliklinikama u svijetu ga redovno provjeravaju zajedno sa AMH, FSH prije nego prime zenu u IVF postupak.
DHEA se starenjem smanjuje i to je normalno, kao i da se plodnost smanjuje. Ako si mlada i DHEA ti je u granicama normale za tvoju dobnu skupinu, vjerojatno ga ne trebas uzimati. Ja sam ti stara koka sa punih 40 i jako niskim AMH i meni je bitno da mi je DHEA puno veci nego referentne vrijednosti za moje godine.
Sad sam googlala MTHFR i PAI, nisam se prije s tim sretala i nisam mjerila folnu u krvi. Koliko sam razumjela ti mozes uzimati samo cisti folat, jer ti se folna kiselina ne metabolira tako da se pretvori u iskoriativi folat, jel' tako? Mislim da je svima ionako bolje uzimati folat u formi u kojem ga nas organizam moze odmah koristiti bez metaboliranja i opterecenja jetre.  Je li takav npr. Solgarov Folate 800mcg ( as metafolin)?

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Moj transfer je u nedjelju. Sitno brojim


Sretno sutra,  Frixie! Drzim palceve!

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Bravo!!! Ponedjeljak samo što nije


Hvala Munki! Jedva cekam! 
Kako si ti? Priblizava se i tvoj utorak. Mozes li izdrzati da ne napravis test i ranije?  :Smile:

----------


## bingibing

> U labu poliklinike Sunce sam.sve vadila, jer iz B+ tamo salju, ali vjerujem da se moze izvaditi u bilo kojem labu, ne samo u Zg. Samo pitas da ti naprave Vitamin D (25-OH) Ako vec neko vrijeme uzimas 10000 IU, vjerojatno ce ti razina u krvi biti u granicama normale. Meni je dr.Bracun rekla da je bolje sto je vise vitamina D, a na tom blogu paleo mama sam nasla puno linkova za clanke o tome koliko je bitan vit D za plodnost. U nekim poliklinikama u svijetu ga redovno provjeravaju zajedno sa AMH, FSH prije nego prime zenu u IVF postupak.
> DHEA se starenjem smanjuje i to je normalno, kao i da se plodnost smanjuje. Ako si mlada i DHEA ti je u granicama normale za tvoju dobnu skupinu, vjerojatno ga ne trebas uzimati. Ja sam ti stara koka sa punih 40 i jako niskim AMH i meni je bitno da mi je DHEA puno veci nego referentne vrijednosti za moje godine.
> Sad sam googlala MTHFR i PAI, nisam se prije s tim sretala i nisam mjerila folnu u krvi. Koliko sam razumjela ti mozes uzimati samo cisti folat, jer ti se folna kiselina ne metabolira tako da se pretvori u iskoriativi folat, jel' tako? Mislim da je svima ionako bolje uzimati folat u formi u kojem ga nas organizam moze odmah koristiti bez metaboliranja i opterecenja jetre.  Je li takav npr. Solgarov Folate 800mcg ( as metafolin)?


Pa, imam 31. godinu...testosteron onako nizak, dhea-s isto na donjoj granici, AMH 1.05 ng/mL....
DA, za folat,tako je...uzela sam baš taj Solgarov folate as metafolin preko i-herba. Naravno da sam probala u našoj ljekarni tražiti pa su me blijedo gledali i nudili folnu...

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Pa, imam 31. godinu...testosteron onako nizak, dhea-s isto na donjoj granici, AMH 1.05 ng/mL....
> DA, za folat,tako je...uzela sam baš taj Solgarov folate as metafolin preko i-herba. Naravno da sam probala u našoj ljekarni tražiti pa su me blijedo gledali i nudili folnu...


I ja pijem taj Solgarov.  :Smile:  Nakon punkcije pijem samo prenatalni multivitamin, plus Solgarov folat,  jer mislim da je bolje sto vise folata i jos Utrogestan vaginalno.
Bingbing, ti jesi mlada i ja naravno nisam doktor, ali mislim da bi mogla imati koristi od DHEA. Takav AMH sam imala prosle godine kad sam imala 39 i prvi put isla na "potpunu obradu neplodnosti" u B+. Dakle tad je bio 1.13 ng/ml (8.1 pmol/L), a do srpnja ove godine je opao na svega 0.36 ng/mL (2.57 pmol/L). To kad dodje na odredjenu nisku vrijednost, krene opadat kao vodopad.  :Sad:  Nadam se da se tebi to nece dogodit, ali nekad smo reproduktivno starije nego kronoloski i dobro je da si vec sad ustanovila da ti je AMH nizi i da trebas poradit na kvaliteti js. Mislim da je "godina proizvodnje" ipak najvaznija i makar ih imala i malo, te js koje imas su lakse za popravit kvalitet nego da pocinjes u petoj deceniji, kao neki.  :Wink:  
Jesi li procitala Kako smo popravili kvaliet js i ostali trudni DVAPUT?
A je li tvoj muz radio spermiogram?

----------


## bingibing

> I ja pijem taj Solgarov.  Nakon punkcije pijem samo prenatalni multivitamin, plus Solgarov folat,  jer mislim da je bolje sto vise folata i jos Utrogestan vaginalno.
> Bingbing, ti jesi mlada i ja naravno nisam doktor, ali mislim da bi mogla imati koristi od DHEA. Takav AMH sam imala prosle godine kad sam imala 39 i prvi put isla na "potpunu obradu neplodnosti" u B+. Dakle tad je bio 1.13 ng/ml (8.1 pmol/L), a do srpnja ove godine je opao na svega 0.36 ng/mL (2.57 pmol/L). To kad dodje na odredjenu nisku vrijednost, krene opadat kao vodopad.  Nadam se da se tebi to nece dogodit, ali nekad smo reproduktivno starije nego kronoloski i dobro je da si vec sad ustanovila da ti je AMH nizi i da trebas poradit na kvaliteti js. Mislim da je "godina proizvodnje" ipak najvaznija i makar ih imala i malo, te js koje imas su lakse za popravit kvalitet nego da pocinjes u petoj deceniji, kao neki.  
> Jesi li procitala Kako smo popravili kvaliet js i ostali trudni DVAPUT?
> A je li tvoj muz radio spermiogram?


Kuzim, zato sam i pitala za dheu..imam bočicu doma-1 tbl 50 mg. Sve razumijem s godinama i reproduktivnim godinama i jbg...dobro da sam otkrila, u pravu si.
Jesmo, 2015.normo, 11/2016.blaga asteno, 05/2017.blaga oligo, 8/2017 normo. S tim da smo od 5-8.mjeseca krkali sa suplementima, antioksidansima, vitaminima, svašta...

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Kuzim, zato sam i pitala za dheu..imam bočicu doma-1 tbl 50 mg. Sve razumijem s godinama i reproduktivnim godinama i jbg...dobro da sam otkrila, u pravu si.
> Jesmo, 2015.normo, 11/2016.blaga asteno, 05/2017.blaga oligo, 8/2017 normo. S tim da smo od 5-8.mjeseca krkali sa suplementima, antioksidansima, vitaminima, svašta...


Pa to je super! Mislim spermiogram. E, draga Bingibing, mislim da bi se puno parova s ovog foruma rado mijenjali za vase nalaze.  :Smile:  Moj muz ima oligoastheno, prilicno los, ali ne beznadezan. Takav je imao prvi i jedini put kad je radio spermiogram, nije bilo sanse da ga ponovi. Pio je sve vitamina i saplemente, ali iako sam mu "pila krv slamku"  nkad nije prestao pusiti, nije cak ni smanjio. Nije mi bilo pravo, ali sam zbog mira u kuci obustavila tu svoju domestic antismoking campaign. Nakon jucerasnje punkcije smo oboje rastereceni. Napravili smo koliko smo mogli, sad je u Bozjim rukama. 
Nego, skrenuh ja na drugu temu.  :Smile:  Evo, ja mislim da bi ti DHEA pomogao za kvalitet js. Posto si vec provjerila i znas vrijednosti svog testosterona i DHEA,  nista neces izgubit ako pocnes piti 50mg dnevno i onda za 2 mjeseca provjeris jesi li i koliko povecala te vrijednosti. Sad si blize donjog granici, a bolje je biti blize gornjoj, ali naravno ne ici iznad. ( Bar za testosteron, za DHEA je ok ako po vrijednostima upadnes u mladju dobnu skupinu.) Kad odes na konzultacije kod Skvorca ( sad tamo planiras, zar ne), mozes mu reci sta namjeravas i pitati za savjet. Ja sam tako pitala dr.Bracun za vit D, a DHEA mi je ona sama savjetovala.
A bas me zanima kolike su vrijednosti DHEA po dobnim skupinama, imas li te referentne vrijednosti?

----------


## Munkica

> Hvala Munki! Jedva cekam! 
> Kako si ti? Priblizava se i tvoj utorak. Mozes li izdrzati da ne napravis test i ranije?


Beta je u subotu, ali mislim da ću pišnuti test u četvrtak/petak  :Smile:

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Beta je u subotu, ali mislim da ću pišnuti test u četvrtak/petak


A ja sam mislila da u utorak 12.9. radis test.
Meni je sestra uz otpusno pismo rekla da test NE radim do 22.9., jer prije nece bit pozitivan, ali tesko da cu ja toliko izdrzat. Samo da mi ET prodje kako treba, piskit cu na trakice svako jutro od nekog recimo 8-og dana nakon ET.  :Smile:  Nek pokazuje sta hoce, imam tih jeftinih trakica vise nego strpljenja. 
Sretno ti u svakom slucaju! Saljem ti pozitivne vibre u Belgiju!  :Smile:

----------


## bingibing

> Pa to je super! Mislim spermiogram. E, draga Bingibing, mislim da bi se puno parova s ovog foruma rado mijenjali za vase nalaze.  Moj muz ima oligoastheno, prilicno los, ali ne beznadezan. Takav je imao prvi i jedini put kad je radio spermiogram, nije bilo sanse da ga ponovi. Pio je sve vitamina i saplemente, ali iako sam mu "pila krv slamku"  nkad nije prestao pusiti, nije cak ni smanjio. Nije mi bilo pravo, ali sam zbog mira u kuci obustavila tu svoju domestic antismoking campaign. Nakon jucerasnje punkcije smo oboje rastereceni. Napravili smo koliko smo mogli, sad je u Bozjim rukama. 
> Nego, skrenuh ja na drugu temu.  Evo, ja mislim da bi ti DHEA pomogao za kvalitet js. Posto si vec provjerila i znas vrijednosti svog testosterona i DHEA,  nista neces izgubit ako pocnes piti 50mg dnevno i onda za 2 mjeseca provjeris jesi li i koliko povecala te vrijednosti. Sad si blize donjog granici, a bolje je biti blize gornjoj, ali naravno ne ici iznad. ( Bar za testosteron, za DHEA je ok ako po vrijednostima upadnes u mladju dobnu skupinu.) Kad odes na konzultacije kod Skvorca ( sad tamo planiras, zar ne), mozes mu reci sta namjeravas i pitati za savjet. Ja sam tako pitala dr.Bracun za vit D, a DHEA mi je ona sama savjetovala.
> A bas me zanima kolike su vrijednosti DHEA po dobnim skupinama, imas li te referentne vrijednosti?


Vadila sam Dhea-s u Suncu i ref.vrijednosti su 2,68-9.23 umol/L. Ja sam imala 3.9 rez...nije ispod granice ali je blizu. 
Hvala na savjetima  :Smile: 

Želim ti sutra dobre vijesti na ET i da ti brzo prođe tih 10ak dana do testa <3

Svima ostalim velike pluseve i bete  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

Moram priznati da slabo razumijem ove DHEA i vrijednosti kaj spominjete? Nama su konzultacije preksutra? Ja hormone odavno nisam provjeravala a PCOS je kao i obično u punom jeku. Da li da ga posebno pitam nešto vezano za DHEa i to što spominjete, da li bi trebala neke dodatne preparate ili sa pustim da vidm kaj će mi sve dati da radim od pretraga pa naknadno uvoditi neke dodatne vitamine i sl?
Samo znam da sam uzimala prije trudnoće Prenatal tj. Folnu...

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Cure, i ET mi je super prosao!  :Smile:  Prije samog transfera mi je dr.Bracun pogledala endometrij i pokazala sliku nasih zametaka. Zapravo su svih 5 js oplodjene (ICSI) i svi zameci se i dalje dijele, ali samo 3 izgledaju kao da bi se mogli i dalje razvijati. Od ta 3 su mi danas vracena 2, a treci ce se nastaviti kultivirati do srijede (prekosutra). Tad ce mi javit  je li se razvio do blastociste pa ce ga onda i zamrznuti, ako jest.
Za ET mi naravno nije trebala anestezija, sjecam se svega i necu nikad zaboravit trenutak kad mi je doktorica rekla "Evo ih, sad su kod Vas!"  :Smile: 
Opet sam sretna, raspjevana i gladna.   :Smile: 
Ljubim vas sve, jer ste divne i puno mi je znacila podrska i ohrabrenje.Ta pozitiva je nekad i vaznija nego informacije.
Idem sad kuhat veceru pa cu se vratit kasnije.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Moram priznati da slabo razumijem ove DHEA i vrijednosti kaj spominjete? Nama su konzultacije preksutra? Ja hormone odavno nisam provjeravala a PCOS je kao i obično u punom jeku. Da li da ga posebno pitam nešto vezano za DHEa i to što spominjete, da li bi trebala neke dodatne preparate ili sa pustim da vidm kaj će mi sve dati da radim od pretraga pa naknadno uvoditi neke dodatne vitamine i sl?
> Samo znam da sam uzimala prije trudnoće Prenatal tj. Folnu...


Isabel, draga, ja ti o PCOS malo znam, ali mislim da bas cure s tom dijagnozom ne.bi smjele piti DHEA. Kvalitet js mozes boostat ibez toga i mislim da bi vitamin D i tebi mogao koristit, ali molim te, prije nego sto bilo sta pocnes uzimat provjeri razinu u krvi i pitaj doktora!
Sretno ti sutra na konzultacijama i zelim da tvoje dijete uskoro dobije bracu ili seku!  :Smile:

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Vadila sam Dhea-s u Suncu i ref.vrijednosti su 2,68-9.23 umol/L. Ja sam imala 3.9 rez...nije ispod granice ali je blizu. 
> Hvala na savjetima 
> 
> Želim ti sutra dobre vijesti na ET i da ti brzo prođe tih 10ak dana do testa <3
> 
> Svima ostalim velike pluseve i bete


Hvala Bingibing, dobro je proslo. 
Vracena su mi 2 osmostanicna, a jos imamo jedan u produzenoj kulturi, nadamo se da ce se razviti do blastociste.
I ja tebi zelim svu srecu!
  Hvala ti na ovim referentnim vrijednostima za DHEA. Za koju je to dobnu skupinu, pise li od koje do koje godine starosti?

----------


## sarasvati

> Cure, i ET mi je super prosao!  Prije samog transfera mi je dr.Bracun pogledala endometrij i pokazala sliku nasih zametaka. Zapravo su svih 5 js oplodjene (ICSI) i svi zameci se i dalje dijele, ali samo 3 izgledaju kao da bi se mogli i dalje razvijati. Od ta 3 su mi danas vracena 2, a treci ce se nastaviti kultivirati do srijede (prekosutra). Tad ce mi javit  je li se razvio do blastociste pa ce ga onda i zamrznuti, ako jest.
> Za ET mi naravno nije trebala anestezija, sjecam se svega i necu nikad zaboravit trenutak kad mi je doktorica rekla "Evo ih, sad su kod Vas!" 
> Opet sam sretna, raspjevana i gladna.  
> 
> 
> Ljubim vas sve, jer ste divne i puno mi je znacila podrska i ohrabrenje.Ta pozitiva je nekad i vaznija nego informacije.
> Idem sad kuhat veceru pa cu se vratit kasnije.



Kako li je lijepo ovo čitati!  :Smile: 

Jesi ti odlučila koliko će ih bit vraćeno?
Ja sam dosta newbie u postupcima. Nedavno naučila što je FET a danas ću što je ET.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Kako li je lijepo ovo čitati! 
> Jesi ti odlučila koliko će ih bit vraćeno?
> Ja sam dosta newbie u postupcima. Nedavno naučila što je FET a danas ću što je ET.


I meni je ovo prvi mpo postupak. Prvi pa ICSI jer sam u ove vode tek u 40-oj uplovila. :Smile:  Isto tako sam prvih tjedana na forumu stalno googlala skracenice.  :Smile: 

Da, muz i ja smo odlucili da mi danas vrate 2, ali tek nakon smo vidjeli sliku i nakon sto nam je doktorica objasnila.
Nakon punkcije smo nas dvoje pricali kako bi bilo najbolje i zakljucili da ne mozemo pravit racun bez krcmara dok ne znamo ni kako se razvijaju ni koliko cemo ih uopce jos i zateci na dan ET. Kad bi sve bilo idealno, mi bismo ih vracali jedan po jedan, da svakom damo vlastitu sansu, jer su viseplodne trudnoce rizicnije, cesce zavsavaju spontanim pobacajima.
Od ova dva koja smo vratili, jedan je najbolji od svih 5, a drugi je isto osmostanicni, ali manje pravilan. Doktorica je rekla da se ako ga ostavimo u kulturi, vjerojatno nece nastavit dijelit do 5-og dana, a kod mene mozda ipak uspije. 
Objasnila nam je da je svim zamecima bolje u maternici nego u kulturi i da se stadij blastociste za ET ceka samo kad je vise kvalitetnih zametaka. Ovi nasi, veli ona, nisu najbolji kvalitet, ali su dovoljno dobri da bi mogli uspjeti. Zato smo radili ET danas, a ne prekosutra, da se ne bi nedaj Boze dotad prestali razvijat u kulturi.
Ja sam skinula sa Wikipedie sliku jednog osmostanicnog embrija, da bas vidim kako izgleda taj koji ima najbolji kvalitet i mozda jesam pristrasna, ali meni jedan od ova dva vracena i ovaj koji ostaje da se razvije do blastociste izgledaju dosta slicni onom wikipedijskom. A valjda su svakoj majci njena djeca lijepa pa makar bila i osmostanicne mrve.  :Smile: 
Inace, slika svih pet je na otpusnici i malo malo pa ih gledam sva raznjezena.  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

> Ja sam skinula sa Wikipedie sliku jednog osmostanicnog embrija, da bas vidim kako izgleda taj koji ima najbolji kvalitet i mozda jesam pristrasna, ali meni jedan od ova dva vracena i ovaj koji ostaje da se razvije do blastociste izgledaju dosta slicni onom wikipedijskom. A valjda su svakoj majci njena djeca lijepa pa makar bila i osmostanicne mrve. 
> Inace, slika svih pet je na otpusnici i malo malo pa ih gledam sva raznjezena.


Morala sam ovo izdvojiti!  :Love:

----------


## bingibing

> Hvala Bingibing, dobro je proslo. 
> Vracena su mi 2 osmostanicna, a jos imamo jedan u produzenoj kulturi, nadamo se da ce se razviti do blastociste.
> I ja tebi zelim svu srecu!
>   Hvala ti na ovim referentnim vrijednostima za DHEA. Za koju je to dobnu skupinu, pise li od koje do koje godine starosti?


Ne pišu godine, pišu samo vrijednosti.
Navijamo za dva osmostanična da uspiju <3 ET je svečani trenutak  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Machu,
i ja sam dok smo cekali betu svakih toliko virkala u sliku embrija (poslikala sam si da imam na mobu). Zelim ti svu srecu do kraja!!

Sarasvati - ET - embriotransfer  :Wink: 
Postoji jos i SET - single ET.

----------


## Munkica

Divno, Machu!
Pridruži nam se na temi Nakon transfera da milasova i ja ne budemo same u odbrojavanju  :Smile: 
Meni je prvi tjedan do bete prošao u zen euforiji.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Sara, Bingi  i Bube, thanx & kisses!
Hihihi, imam ih i ja i na mobu.  :Smile:  
Munki, my dear, eto me tamo!

----------


## sarasvati

> Sarasvati - ET - embriotransfer


Moja zvijezdo vodiljo!  :Kiss:

----------


## November

Cure, ide li tko (ili zna nekoga da ide) u punu stimulaciju u Beto ali preko HZZO? Ili je to odmah popunjeno?

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Cure, ide li tko (ili zna nekoga da ide) u punu stimulaciju u Beto ali preko HZZO? Ili je to odmah popunjeno?


Ja sam upravo bila u punoj stimulaciji u Beti +, ali privatno, ne preko HZZO. Sigurno ce ti se javiti cure koje to znaju, mislim da ih ima u ovoj grupi.
Sretno!

----------


## bingibing

> Cure, ide li tko (ili zna nekoga da ide) u punu stimulaciju u Beto ali preko HZZO? Ili je to odmah popunjeno?


Bilo popunjeno početkom 8.mjeseca. Bar su meni tako rekli... November imaš inbox.

----------


## November

I mislila sam da je popunjeno. Iako ne bih tamo jer unatoč što je preko HZZO se plaća i smrzavanje i FET, tako da je Škvorc za punu stimulaciju ipak bolja opcija za one koji idu preko HZZO.

----------


## Isabel

*MachuPicchu77* hvala na odgovoru i sretno **!

----------


## Hope1234

ja bih trebala krenuti kod Škvorca početkom 10 mj (sad se skupljaju svi nalazi)... Preko hzzo-a,što se dodatno plaća nemam pojma jer mi je glava u oblacima...

----------


## Frixie

Placas konzultacije, kontrolni UZV i anesteziju prilikom punkcije, ako se odlučiš za "spavanac".

----------


## sarasvati

Hope, i ja sam u istom procesu, jedino na konzultacije idem krajem devetog.

----------


## Hope1234

Bila sam već na konzultacijama,sada sam  obavila većinu nalaza.Sutra Petrova i Vv... Čekam nalaze pape krajem mjeseca iza ove M , ako sve bude ok čeka se druga M u 10 mj. i krećemo...Ali nisam vodila rč o anesteziji,ako bude mrzlica i tako... Ali ništa nije problem da bi se došlo do cilja... Sigurna sam da sam u dobrim rukama,tako da bit će šta bude... Zbunjena sam ostala na konzultacijama- došli 31.8 samo kao na razgovor,a iz razgovora jedino što sam zapamtila je i tako u 10 mj idemo po BEBU... Dakle u tom trenu da mi je netko rekao da sam dobila na lotu ni to ne bih zapamtila...

----------


## Hope1234

Cure ja imam sada jedno pitanje? Znači vezano za uzv koji se radi prije samoga postupka... Sada sam čekala prvu M i vadim sutra hormone i to je to...Naravno čeka se da napravim papu krajem 9 mj radi beštija da se dobije zeleno svjetlo...E sad me zanima (jer stvarno tek sada shvaćam koliko sam se izgubila na konzultacijama od uzbuđenja) ako je on rekao u 10 mj. postupak da li taj zadnji ultrazvuk radim na ovoj M ili na sljedećoj? Da ne bih propustila bezveze ...a sigurno Vi to većina znate...

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> *MachuPicchu77* hvala na odgovoru i sretno **!


Isabel, nema na cemu, drago mi je ako sam ti mogla prenijeti sta korisno.  :Smile:  Jesi li isla na konzultacije? Kako je proslo?

----------


## bingibing

Evo ja se javljam da sam obavila konzutacije kod dr.Škvorca i mogu reći da je bilo vrlo korektno. Doktor je vrlo temeljit, ljubazan, šaljiv i sve objasni. Krećemo krajem listopada u punu stimulaciju.  :Heart:

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Evo ja se javljam da sam obavila konzutacije kod dr.Škvorca i mogu reći da je bilo vrlo korektno. Doktor je vrlo temeljit, ljubazan, šaljiv i sve objasni. Krećemo krajem listopada u punu stimulaciju.


Odlicno! Sretno! 
A jesi ga pitala nesto za vitamine. DHEA i sl.?

----------


## Isabel

Cure, i mi smo bili na konzulatacijama jučer. 
Oduševljeni smo s doktorom, bome smo preko sat vremena bili tamo jer ja imam dugačku MPO povijest pa dok smo sve pogledali, prošli, zapisali... To je trajalo  :Smile: . Neki su mi nalazi koje sam donijela friški pa ne moramo raditi sve. Ono što nam je sad prvi korak su isprovocirati meni M jer ju nemam od 2.mj pa onda na CB, hormone i hormone štitnjače te napraviti spermiogram pa onda sa svim time k njemu. Tada radimo UZV i dogovaramo se za postupak. Rekao je sa DHEA zanemarim jer sam PCOS. 

Vrlo sam zaovoljna s njime, jako nam se svidio jučer, malo sam strahovala jer meni nema do mog voljenog dr.R no ugodno sam se iznenadila.

Sad me samo zanima, nisam ga se sjetila pitati da li oni sad svu moju anamnezu i "slučaj" šalju na odobrenje na HZZO pa kad mi oni odobre postupak krećemo ili kako to sad ide s time?

----------


## bingibing

> Odlicno! Sretno! 
> A jesi ga pitala nesto za vitamine. DHEA i sl.?


Nisam pitala, nisam se sjetila baš...
Mislim da ne postoje nikakva odobrenja HZZO, meni je rekao da krećemo krajem 10 i da trebamo ponijeti dokumente i to je to. Nije trebalo odobrenje ni kad sam bila u Beti.

----------


## Bluebella

Isabel sretno  :Smile:

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Cure ja imam sada jedno pitanje? Znači vezano za uzv koji se radi prije samoga postupka... Sada sam čekala prvu M i vadim sutra hormone i to je to...Naravno čeka se da napravim papu krajem 9 mj radi beštija da se dobije zeleno svjetlo...E sad me zanima (jer stvarno tek sada shvaćam koliko sam se izgubila na konzultacijama od uzbuđenja) ako je on rekao u 10 mj. postupak da li taj zadnji ultrazvuk radim na ovoj M ili na sljedećoj? Da ne bih propustila bezveze ...a sigurno Vi to većina znate...


"Nulti UZV" se moze raditi ili dan dva prije menstruacije s kojom.se ide u postupak ili 1. ili 2. dc, ovisno od protokola, tj.nacina stimulacije. To dr.procijeni i zakaze taj nulti UZV gdje pogleda ima li neka cista na jajnicima koja bi mogla "pojesti stimulaciju".
Meni je tek privi postupak, ali tako su mi objasnili i ja sam nulti UZV imala dva dana prije ocekivane menstruacije.Da sam na tvom.mjestu, zvala bih i pitala.

----------


## Hope1234

Pošto sam iz Smb otišla sam jučer tamo,sestre su odlične( već dugi niz godina obavljam sve tamo) ,pa su mi lijepo sve objasnile...

----------


## Anci272

Cure, mi se pripremamo nakon dužeg staža na VV-u i jednog djeteta iz MPO na prelazak u Betaplus. Navršila sam 42 godine i ovaj mjesec su nam vratili zadnjeg smzlica, ali postupak nije bio uspješan...jutros pisnula test. Sad prikupljam podatke što nam sve treba za odlazak privatno u Betaplus. Da li netko zna da li kod njih vrijede cervikalni brisevi iz 1 mjeseca ove godine? Znam da na VV-u c.b. vrijede godinu dana. Također ako idem privatno i navršila sam 42 godine, pretpostavljam da markere i hormone ne mogu vaditi preko HZZO-a. Jel mi možete reći gdje ste ih vadili i koliko ste platili potrebne nalaze?

----------


## milasova8

Markere smo mi vadili u Petrovoj 3 i platili skoro 1000 kn..

----------


## Anci272

> Markere smo mi vadili u Petrovoj 3 i platili skoro 1000 kn..


Hvala, milasova8. Za vas oboje 1000kn ili po osobi?

----------


## Bluebella

> Markere smo mi vadili u Petrovoj 3 i platili skoro 1000 kn..


Milasova zasto ste plaćali markere? 
Mi idemo privatno u postupak, a nismo platili markere, isli smo oboje na uputnicu

----------


## milasova8

Samo je suprug placao buduci da nema nase zdravstveno..
1000 kn po osobi

----------


## Anci272

> Samo je suprug placao buduci da nema nase zdravstveno..
> 1000 kn po osobi


Ufff, to zbilja puno ispada onda.... za sve nalaze prije nego i uđemo u postupak morat ću platiti bar 4-5000kn, ako ću morati i cervikalne briseve ponovno raditi. Pitat cu svoju ginicu ali nekako sumnjam da će mi dati uputnice, a suprug od svog doktora sigurno neće moći dobiti, jer se svaki put nateže s njih i mora imati sve napismeno od MPO doktora.

----------


## Optimist

Sorry sto upadam, nemam skustva s privatnicima, ali ako cete ici na konzultacije, pisat ce vam da trebate izvaditi markere? Nije li to dovoljno da tvom suprugu njegov lijecnik izda uputnicu za njih?

----------


## Anci272

> Sorry sto upadam, nemam skustva s privatnicima, ali ako cete ici na konzultacije, pisat ce vam da trebate izvaditi markere? Nije li to dovoljno da tvom suprugu njegov lijecnik izda uputnicu za njih?


Probat ćemo tražiti, ali njegov doktor je bas zeznut. Jedva je dobivao uputnice kad smo išli na MPO preko HZZO-a a sad kad budemo išli privatno sigurna sam da neće dati. Mislim da sam negdje ovdje na forumu i pročitala da je netko dobio očitovanje od HZZO-a da se pretrage ne mogu obavljati na njihov račun ako se ide privatno u postupak. Stvar je i u tome da sam htjela prikupiti što više nalaza prije nego odemo na konzultacije u Betaplus jer mi je svaki mjesec važan.

----------


## Bluebella

> Probat ćemo tražiti, ali njegov doktor je bas zeznut. Jedva je dobivao uputnice kad smo išli na MPO preko HZZO-a a sad kad budemo išli privatno sigurna sam da neće dati. Mislim da sam negdje ovdje na forumu i pročitala da je netko dobio očitovanje od HZZO-a da se pretrage ne mogu obavljati na njihov račun ako se ide privatno u postupak. Stvar je i u tome da sam htjela prikupiti što više nalaza prije nego odemo na konzultacije u Betaplus jer mi je svaki mjesec važan.


Mislim da to nije tocno, ja sam do sada tri puta vadila sve nalaze preko HZZO-a a uvijek sam isla privatno u postupak. 
Sad sam samo predala soc ginekologu popis pretraga koje mi je dr. R dao i nije bilo nikakvih problema. Suprug je isto dobio sve uputnice koje je trazio.

----------


## Anci272

Bluebella bilo bi super da je tako. U svakom slučaju probat ćemo tražiti. 
Sad ne mogu naći ali sigurna sam da sam prije pola godine, godinu pročitala tu negdje na forumu, možda baš i na ovoj temi da je netko dobio odgovor od HZZO-a da se uputnice za preglede i lijekovi kao npr. utrogestani ne mogu dobiti na račun HZZO-a ako idete privatno u postupak.

----------


## Hope1234

Ja isto tako idem privatno,i sve što obavljam od nalaza ide preko hzzo-a(od primarng ginekologa).. Na temelju papira od klinike kod koje se ide imaš potkrijepljeno da trebaš izvaditi te nalaze... Tako da je apsurdno da ti odbiju dati uputnice. A suprug dobiva od liječnika opće prakse koji MORA izdati uputnice( i ima opravdan razlog).Dakle ne dajte se... Sam postupak je jrdno,a nalazi drugo..

----------


## Optimist

> Stvar je i u tome da sam htjela prikupiti što više nalaza prije nego odemo na konzultacije u Betaplus jer mi je svaki mjesec važan.


Nalaz markera je gotov za tjedan dana, a nema narucivanja.

----------


## Bluebella

Mislim da je to vise do doktora i sestre. Plaćam svaki mjesec iz svoje place HZZO, najbolje jos da ne mogu markere i hormone izvaditi. 
Tražite drugog doktora, ako nekome treba moj je stvarno ok (mogu poslati ime na po) i sestra je susretljiva i ima razumijevanja.

----------


## Anci272

Cure hvala na odgovorima! Ja sam se već priredila da ćemo morati sve to platiti, tako da je lijepo čuti da se ne mora. Onda ćemo prvo dogovoriti konzultacije da dobijemo popis potrebnih nalaza.

----------


## Optimist

Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Anci272

> Sretno!


Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Upravo mi stiglo pismo da nemamo smrznutih embrija i to me baš rastužilo...
Sad se samo mogu nadati da će beta pravilno rasti i da će sve biti ok.

----------


## Hope1234

Držimo fige...

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, nikako drugacije ni ne trebas misliti!

----------


## Munkica

Tnx, cure.
Samo sam odjednom iz sreće zalutala u paniku. Skoro sam otrčala svojoj doktorici opće prakse da izvadim betu, ali budući da ne znam kolika je bila u subotu ta mi brojka ionako ne bi ništa značila. 
Bila sam skroz ok do sada i uopće ne znam otkuda odjednom tolika nesigurnost. Valjda su se nakupile emocije od cijelog mjeseca.
Čini mi se da će vrijeme do sljedeće bete trajati beskrajno dugo.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Upravo mi stiglo pismo da nemamo smrznutih embrija i to me baš rastužilo...
> Sad se samo mogu nadati da će beta pravilno rasti i da će sve biti ok.


Znam tocno kako se osjecas. Ja sam plakala kad sam dobila email od embriologice da su mi se prestali razvijat embriji u produzenoj kulturi i prema tome nisu za kriopohranu. Jos je u privitku bila i slika pa sam ih tako gledala i plakala.  :Sad: 
Nekako bi mi bilo lakse ostati pozitivna da znam da imamo i jedan smrzlic, ovako sam cijelo vrijeme pod strahom da se mozda i ovi kod mene vise ne razvijaju i jedva izdrzavam cekanje testa i bete. Tjesim se samo da oni ipak imaju vecu sansu kod mene nego u labu.
A ti si u jos boljoj situaciji, jer znas da ti je test pozitivan i beta dobra. Samo hrabro i pozitivno dalje. Imas malog borca koji ce se dobro ukopati. Saljem ti dobre vibre ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Munkica

Hvala ti, draga!

----------


## milasova8

Nakon neuspjelog IVF postupka u Petrovoj,narucila sam se na konzultacije u pol.Skvorc 24.10.
Jel postoji neka posebna procedura kada se prebacujes u drugu kliniku ili?
Moram li objasnjavati kome u petrovoj da idem dalje ili ne moram nista?
Zapravo u Petrovoj me razocaralo to sta sam od 8js imala cak 5 nezrelih..uzasna statistika..
I to je zapravo jedini i po meni dovoljan razlog da idem drugdje..

----------


## bingibing

> Nakon neuspjelog IVF postupka u Petrovoj,narucila sam se na konzultacije u pol.Skvorc 24.10.
> Jel postoji neka posebna procedura kada se prebacujes u drugu kliniku ili?
> Moram li objasnjavati kome u petrovoj da idem dalje ili ne moram nista?
> Zapravo u Petrovoj me razocaralo to sta sam od 8js imala cak 5 nezrelih..uzasna statistika..
> I to je zapravo jedini i po meni dovoljan razlog da idem drugdje..


Ja nisam nikome ništa objašnjavala kad sam prelazila...i prvi i drugi puta...bitno da imaš sve papire iz te klinike da daš dr. Š.
Inače, jel termin kod Škvorca tako daleko jer mu je gužva ili si ti baš htjela taj?

----------


## milasova8

On radi UZV od 8 do 12 dc ,buduci da mi je sada 2dc nema slobodno u ovom mjesecu zato tek u 10 mj.
Ali ionako moram imati pauzu par mjeseci jer sam sada u kolovozu bila u stimuliranom..

----------


## sarasvati

Milasova, zao mi je za negativnu betu, pratila sam na drugoj temi. 

Bingbing, ja sam zvala dr. Š 5.9. i dobila termin 22.9. Rekla jedna im je gužva. Tad su nam konzultacije, meni je to skroz bzvz dan ciklusa.

----------


## Isabel

Drage cure,

Evo mojih prettraga koje trebamo naprviti prije UZV-a. Molim vas pomoć jer ne znam otkud krenuti  :Grin: . 

Trebam napraviti:
- ft4 i TSH - to tražim uputnicu kod soc. gin pa odem gdje?
- 3-5 dc estradiol, FSH, LH, prolaktin, anti Mullerov hormon - to tražim uputnicu kod soc. gin pa odem gdje?
- cervikalni brisevi - to pretpostavljam radim kod soc.gin.
- KG i Rh faktor i antiglobulinski test,TPHA, markeri hepatitisa A, B, C i HIV - - to tražim uputnicu kod soc. gin pa odem gdje?
- spermiogram sa bakt. ejakulatom - to dragi traži kod svoje dr. opće prakse i kuda da ide onda?

Puno hvala

----------


## milasova8

Isabel,hormone TSH ft4 kao i spolne mozes vaditi u vinogradskoj beu narudzbe samo sa uputnicom.
Markere za sp.bolesti i krvnu grupu vadis u Petrovoj 3 isto bez narudbe..
Briseve sam ja privatno jer moja soc.gin.mi nije htjela napraviti i cekala bi nalaz pape 8 tjedana pa sam odustala..
Spermiogram smo isto privatno ..

----------


## Isabel

Spermiogram može ići samo privatno? Nema više u bolnicama?

----------


## Inesz

Može se raditi spermiogram u bolnicama. U Zagrebu radi Petrova, Vuk Vrhovac i Sveti Duh.

Privatno je cijena oko 500 kn.

----------


## milasova8

Moze se raditi u bolnicama,navodno u Petrovoj trenutno ne mogu napraviti nalaz jer im nesto fali..prijateljica mi je bola o nije mi znala reci sta im tocno nedostaje..

Privatno smo platili 500 kn..
Ali nama je jednostavnije jer uzorak mozes donjet od doma..

----------


## sarasvati

> Drage cure,
> 
> Evo mojih prettraga koje trebamo naprviti prije UZV-a. Molim vas pomoć jer ne znam otkud krenuti . 
> 
> Trebam napraviti:
> - ft4 i TSH - to tražim uputnicu kod soc. gin pa odem gdje?
> - 3-5 dc estradiol, FSH, LH, prolaktin, anti Mullerov hormon - to tražim uputnicu kod soc. gin pa odem gdje?
> - cervikalni brisevi - to pretpostavljam radim kod soc.gin.
> - KG i Rh faktor i antiglobulinski test,TPHA, markeri hepatitisa A, B, C i HIV - - to tražim uputnicu kod soc. gin pa odem gdje?
> ...


Preporuke za Vinogradsku! Bas sam danas tamo bila. Samo mora ti ginekolog obavezno staviti na uputnicu da vadiš ft4 radi postupka, u suprotnom se moraš posebno za njega naručiti, pogotovo ako ti je TSH unutar referentnih vrijednosti. 
Ostaviš im mejl i isti dan dobiješ nalaz. 

Brisevi kod soc.gin. Ja idem privatno ginekologu, ali svjedeno mi je soc.gin htio napisati (oko 1000kn koštaju)

Spermiogram je partner obavio na SD. Petrova nema trenutno brojač. Sto prije nek se naruči, mogao bi cekati 2-3mj.

----------


## Isabel

Hej curke, mi smo u petak išli po sve upitnice pa ćemo ovaj tjedan skupa obaviti Petrovu. Za hematologa sam poslala mail za termin u Vinogradskog, za spermiogram sad moram zvati, nadam se da nećemo čekati dva mjeseca jer ćemo inaće morati privatno... 
Danas krećem sa Duphastonom 10 dana i onda kad dobijem M idem na hormone, CB ću napraviti kod socijelne ali nakon M.

Ja računam da ćemo krajem 10 mj. biti opet kod dr. Š sa svim nalazima i vidjeti onda što dalje.

 :Wink:

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam bila kod dr. Š u petak i zadovoljna sam!
Dobila sam (ipak) Eutyrox jer kaže da mi štitnjača previše oscilira. Sad ga pijem tri tjedna, onda krv. U to isto vrijeme još obavimo Petrovu (markere, sifilis, urinokulturu), a sutra idem na briseve. I mislim da onda imamo sve. Deseti mjesec se bavimo time i sljedeći ciklus, ako je ovo sve ok, možemo početi...
Rekao mi je da se javim sad 1dc i dogovorim uzv. Znam da naplati uzv. Hoće li i ovaj i onaj u mjesecu kad bude postupak?

Isabel, nadam se da ćete dobiti ranije termin, iako bi to bilo pravo čudo!

----------


## Hope1234

ja sam išla 8dc , taj UZV sam platila... U postupak idem početkom 10 ...znači trebam doći 5 dana prije menstruacije u kojoj se radi postupak da se napravi kontrolni uzv...

----------


## sarasvati

...i taj isto platimo? Meni je negdje u glavi informacija da samo jedan uzv plaćamo.

----------


## Hope1234

Samo taj se placa 250 kn

----------


## sarasvati

To je dobro čuti. 

Ja sam obavila briseve i bas ih nosim.

----------


## Rominka

Frixie, kakva je situacija? Jesam li propustila da si vec javila negdje?

----------


## Frixie

> Frixie, kakva je situacija? Jesam li propustila da si vec javila negdje?


Ah, nisam javljala. Beta je prva bila na 9dnt 13, pa je pala na 3 ... 

Dogovor je kroz dva ciklusa prirodnjak jedan probati, a u međuvremenu loviti termin za Rebro za biopsiju testisa.

----------


## Rominka

ah, bemu misa...nista ti pametnoga nemam za reci sto vec i sama ne znas. jeste probali traziti termin za biopsiju vec? kako stoje s tim?

----------


## Frixie

> ah, bemu misa...nista ti pametnoga nemam za reci sto vec i sama ne znas. jeste probali traziti termin za biopsiju vec? kako stoje s tim?


Sve znam ... 

Treba nam uputnica (to će muž ovih dana riješiti sa svojom dr. opće prakse), pa bio onda pustila mail da molimo prvi pregled il kak da to već nazovem. I poslala bi sve kaj imamo od papira. Muka mi je kad se sjetim ...

----------


## Rominka

Mislim da se moze dobiti brzo termin. Sjecam se da smo mi relativno brzo dobili, na Merkuru istina, ali...budi strpljiva, i ne daj se otkantati na brzinu od njih. Zelim vam sto skoriji termin.

----------


## Hope1234

Ima netko da ide kod dr Škvorca,da je na početku? Ja sam se dns naručila za uzv prije menstruacije- termin sam dobila u ponedjeljak,menstruacija treba doći u utorak... Tada bih trebala dobiti terapiju i krećemo....

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam kod Škvorca, friška sam i na početku. 
Jučer sam zvala, trebala sam se javiti 1dc, naručena sam na onaj uzv 8-12dc jer uopce ne idem u ovom ciklusu u postupak. 
S kojim terapijom krećeš?

----------


## Hope1234

Nemam iskreno pojma... Sestra mi je dns na telefon rekla kad se vidi UZV i nalazi doktor ce mi sve odrediti... Znam da idemo na ICSI...to je bilo odmah kad smo došli 30.8 na konzultacije...MM ima retrogradnu erekciji a sve ostalo super i kod njega i kod mene...
Bila vec na tom prvom UZV -U 8dc i tada je sve bilo po školski...
Iskreno sad me tek počinje panika lovit što je to bliźe,do sad mi je to bilo kako ćemo lako ćemo...nekako si mislim što manje znam manje ću se nervirati

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam skroz kontra, ja moram sve znati  :Smile: 

Mi isto idemo na ICSI. Ja sad pijem Eutyrox jer mi je TSH bio između 2,0 i 3,0.

----------


## Hope1234

> Ja sam skroz kontra, ja moram sve znati 
> 
> Mi isto idemo na ICSI. Ja sad pijem Eutyrox jer mi je TSH bio između 2,0 i 3,0.


Kad su meni svi nalazi u redu..Imam sina koji ima 9 godina,dobila ga što bi se reklo dok si rekla keks!I sad mi je ovo sve nepoznanica na kvadrat..Koja je stimulacija,kolika ništa ne znam do ponedjeljka..do tada no stres ...Ahahahaha....

----------


## sarasvati

Sve razumijem, kod mene ista situacija. Svi nalazi kod mene dobri. Štitnjača mi je dobra, jedino se ne uklapa u parametre za postupak (to je ono sto sam naučila, haha). I ja imam djevojčicu od 3 i pol godine, začeta je u prvom ciklusu. Poželjeli drugo... i evo nas ovdje s dijagnozom. Sad smo krajem devetog bili na prvim konzultacijama.

----------


## Hope1234

> Sve razumijem, kod mene ista situacija. Svi nalazi kod mene dobri. Štitnjača mi je dobra, jedino se ne uklapa u parametre za postupak (to je ono sto sam naučila, haha). I ja imam djevojčicu od 3 i pol godine, začeta je u prvom ciklusu. Poželjeli drugo... i evo nas ovdje s dijagnozom. Sad smo krajem devetog bili na prvim konzultacijama.


Bit će to sve super,držim fige... Izuzetno sam zadovoljna sa poliklinikom škvorc,sa osobljem općenito... Osjećam se odlično kod njih,doktor Š ima izuzetan pristup,stvarno kad se dođe kod njih to sve ide ko podmazano... Ja sam bila uvjerena da ću tek krajem godine ili u idućoj doći uopće u razmatranje a kad ono idemo odmah.. Baš sam se pozitivno šokirala...

----------


## bingibing

> Ima netko da ide kod dr Škvorca,da je na početku? Ja sam se dns naručila za uzv prije menstruacije- termin sam dobila u ponedjeljak,menstruacija treba doći u utorak... Tada bih trebala dobiti terapiju i krećemo....


Ja sam na početku, idem krajem 10.mj na uzv prije postupka. Nadam se da će mi tad dati terapiju, ne znam koju, samo znam da je puna stimulacija jer na blagu ne reagiram baš. Doduše, oba puta smo odradili transfer ali ništa... Kaže dr.Š da je bolje raditi s više materijala pa ćemo onda tako...   Sretno svima i javljajte kad krenete <3

----------


## Isabel

I ja sam friška i na početku, kod dr.Š. 
Trenutno čekam M pa radim hormone i štitnjaču, nako toga ostali su mi onda još CB, a ostalo sam prikupila. Sutra mi je hematolog u Vinogradskoj (radi mutacija), a dragi će u periodu kad ja imam M na spermiogram. Kako ne možemo nigdje dobiti termin odlučii smo se da će na blef doći jedno jutro na VV, a ako ga otkantaju onda ćemo ga napraviti privatno u Urocentru (može se doći svaki utorak i četvrtak). 

I čim sve prikupimo jaljam se dr. i dogovaramo kontrolni UZV i dolazak na dogovor oko protokola.

----------


## whisper8

I ja sam nova

----------


## whisper8

Moj odgovor nije prenesen u cijelosti. Molim moderatora za ispravak ili da ponovno napisem citabu  :Smile:

----------


## whisper8

O mogu pisati bez cekanja! Super

----------


## whisper8

I opet napisah cijelu pricu ali objavljen samo prvi red. Ne kuzim!

----------


## whisper8

Probat cu ponovno

----------


## whisper8

Probat cu ponovno

----------


## Hope1234

Puno Škvorc ženica....

----------


## whisper8

Kod mene je slicna situacija tvojoj

----------


## sarasvati

> Puno Škvorc ženica....


Dobar glas se proširio  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

> Dobar glas se proširio


To stoji, ali i još je bonus to što dobiješ kvalitetu privatne usluge, a ideš preko HZZO-a

----------


## whisper8

Evo ja u cetvrtak idem na 1. FM za prirodnjak kod Š

----------


## Lutza

3. Ivf (icsi) postupak, 10. mj. 2017. B+, punkcija 7 jajnih stanica, oplodilo se 4 jajne stanice, napravljen SET 2 trodnevne stanice , jedna stanica se razvila u blastocistu i zaleđena je. Drzimo fige za ove dvije da se nastave razvijati koje cuvam.

----------


## bubekica

Lutza sretno!
Ako su vracena 2 embrija onda to nije SET (single embryo transfer). Treci dan od oplodnje to su visestanicne strukture od 4-10 stanica, male loptice, vjerujem da si u betaplusu dobila i slikice  :Wink:

----------


## Lutza

2 Bubekica: od silnog stresa sam skrenula sa putanje hehe. Mislila sam na svjezi transfer umjesto FET kojeg smo imali do sada.

----------


## Hope1234

Evo cure bila jutros kod Š- protokol,terapija Puregon 200 5dana pa uzv...

----------


## Iva86

Drage moje, nije me bilo neko vrijeme na forumu iako Vas pratim redovito..  

Evo ja se spremama u svoj peti postupak (nadam se sretni) samo još nisam odlučila hoću li kod Škvorca iskoristiti zadnji stimulirani preko hzzo ili probati privatno u Repromedu..

Vidim da Vas dosta ide kod Škvorca, i da ste uglavnom zadovljne, iako ne znam kolika mu je uspješnost..

Da li je netko trenutno u postupku u Repromedu?

----------


## Bluebella

> Drage moje, nije me bilo neko vrijeme na forumu iako Vas pratim redovito..  
> 
> Evo ja se spremama u svoj peti postupak (nadam se sretni) samo još nisam odlučila hoću li kod Škvorca iskoristiti zadnji stimulirani preko hzzo ili probati privatno u Repromedu..
> 
> Vidim da Vas dosta ide kod Škvorca, i da ste uglavnom zadovljne, iako ne znam kolika mu je uspješnost..
> 
> Da li je netko trenutno u postupku u Repromedu?


Ja sam  :Smile: 
Odnosno, vec sam zavrsila s postupkom i cekam drugu betu...

Sretno kako god da odlučiš, ako te nesto zanima vezano za Repromed slobodnoj pitaj

----------


## Iva86

Bluebella hvala na odgovoru i čestitam na trudnoći  :Very Happy:  :Heart: 

Idem u Repromed na konzultacije pa ću vidjeti što dalje..

----------


## sarasvati

Imam pitanje, mozda nije za ovu temu, ali pročitavši ivin post, sinulo mi je. 

Koliko ima utjecaja doktor za uspješnost; sto moze učiniti pozitivnog a sto negativnog vezano za uspješnost.

----------


## Vrci

Svaki dr ima drugacije metode rada, protokole, bira lijekove. Tako da tu kod njih ima razlike...

----------


## Iva86

Meni nakon četri neuspješna pokušaja treba promjena, iako načelno nisam nezadovoljna doktrom Š.,
Nadam se da će mi dr. R bolje pogoditi stimulaciju, jer do sad sam uvjek imala mali broj zrelih stanica max 3 komad od 8 do 10 folkula..

Radim u privatnoj firmi gdje nitko nezna da sam u mpo vodama, pa nisam u mogućnosti ići u državne bolnice radi folikulometrija ujutro i sl. jedino mi privatnici preostaju..
Iako uZg. ima dosta privatnika odlučila sam se za Repromed, odraditi ću konzultacije pa vidjeti što dalje..

----------


## Isabel

*Iva86*, ja ti samo imam riječi hvale za dr. R i cijelu ReproMed ekipu. Imaju fantastičnog biologa i svi du divni tamo! Vjeruj u dr. R i slobodno mu se prepusti  :Smile: . On je zbilja jedan od najvećih stručnjaka za MPO u HR.
On je (i njegova ekipa) zaslužan za moju predivnu zvijezdicu  :Heart:  koja je nedugo navršila osam godina i krenula u 2. razred.

Sretno!


PS Ja sam se za Škvorca odlučila isključivo zato jer imamo opciju ići preko HZZO-a tj. radi troškova...

----------


## sarasvati

> Svaki dr ima drugacije metode rada, protokole, bira lijekove. Tako da tu kod njih ima razlike...


Do protokola jos nisam dosla. Za sad se osjecam ugodnog kod odabranog doktora. I uvjerena u uspješnost uz prve, haha jer sto bi moglo poći krivo :D

----------


## Konfuzija

Nije da mu treba reklama, ali dr. R. ih stvarno sve šije. Ne samo po stručnosti, nego i humanosti, a bogami i hrabrosti da javno kaže stvari koje se njih većina ni državnih ni privatnih nikad nisu usudili. Svojedobno je čak i pisao na forumu ovdje. 
I beskrajno sam mu zahvalna za moju Buhtlicu.

----------


## Iva86

Super.. Vidim da svi hvale doktora R. nadam se da će i meni donjeti sreću  :Smile: 
Idem na konzultacije idući tjedan pa ćemo  dogovoriti detalje za postupak..

----------


## Isabel

Stigli moji prvi nalazi: 
LH 7,1
FSH 3,3
Estradiol 305
Prolaktin 229
Anti Mullerov hormon 164

TSH 0,780
FT4 15,6

----------


## Isabel

Stigli moji prvi nalazi, 4. DC: 

LH 7,1 (ref. 2,4 do 12,6)
FSH 3,3 (ref. 3,5 do 12,5)
Estradiol 305 (ref. do 854)
Prolaktin 229 (ref. 102 - 496)
Anti Mullerov hormon 164 (ref. 1,1 - 53,5)

TSH 0,780 (ref. 0,4 - 4)
FT4 15,6 (ref. 11,5 - 22,7)

----------


## Hope1234

evo i ja se dns piknula prvi puta ikada i bilo je puno bolje nego što sam se pribojavala...

----------


## sarasvati

Isabel, neka ludo velika brojka AMH. 

Hope, mene tog malo frka.

----------


## ooleot

Na temu dr. R....
Nakon 6 godina povlacenja po bolnicama, promijenila ja posao pa morala preci kod privatnika jer nisam vise mogla bjezat s posla. 
I hop, prvi postupak i ja trudna.
A birala sam ga jer mi je najblize poslu pa da pod stimulacijama i prije/poslje posla ne moram prek pola grada trcati na folikulometrije i tak to.
Jel sreca ili strucnost ne znam, al bebica je tu.
Ak sam 100% sigurna da nisu povrsni i da stvarno sve pripreme naprave za sto uspjesniji postupak. A i ocito znaju smuckati te bebe u epruveti  :Wink:

----------


## Hope1234

Sarasvati dakle danima sam promatrala youtube,čitala i ludila! Molila da me netko prvi puta pikne...na kraju prepuštena samoj sebi jer se svi boje uzela sam pen u ruku i ta iglica ke samo uklizala u moje salo (hvala Bogu sto ga imam) ... Nakon toga sam se samo nasmijala i sad jedva cekam svaki dan to pikanje da sto prije sve kreneeee

----------


## sarasvati

Hope, čitat ću si tvoju poruku svaki dan  :Love:

----------


## MonaLi

Ja sam inace bila panicar od igle a moj dragi je onaj tip kaj pada u nesvjest kad vidi iglu, ali on je mene pikao svaki dan tako da znas da nije nista strasno. Salo onako prije malo stisnes i opce ne osjetis da se ista dogada. Samo zavrsi vrlo brzo  :Smile:  mogla bi se i sama ali drugi dan je opet on htjeo... nije problem to  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hope1234

Najgore je kada ne znamo sta treba raditi od panike a u biti je sve tako jednostavno.Mislim vezano za ovaj dio...Idemo korak po korak stjecati iskustvo jer ja se evo prvi puta susrećem uopće s ovim svime..pa sto vise citam vise izlud samu sebe

----------


## Lutza

U nedjelju smo radili test, pozitivan je, jucer sam vadila betu: 454,5. Samo da se sutra podupla...

----------


## Hope1234

Čestitam!!! Sretno- da se duplA kako treba

----------


## Lutza

Cureeeeeeeeeee, 1268 je Beta

----------


## maritas

čestitam <3
uživajte u predivnim betama  :Smile: 
p.s. ja bi ih uokvirila i stavila na zid da im se divim

----------


## Hope1234

Čestitam... Želim i drugima da se tako lijepo dupla...

----------


## bornastra

Cure drage,

divno je čitati vaše bete, divno <3 čestitke svima!

*maritas*, u kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## Hope1234

Ja upravo s folikulometrije... Punkcija u nedjelju u 8:00 ujutro!!!!

----------


## Frixie

*Lutza* čestitam. Ovo je 6 transfer jel? Koje su vaše dijagnoze?

*Hope* sretno!

----------


## Lutza

> *Lutza* čestitam. Ovo je 6 transfer jel? Koje su vaše dijagnoze?
> 
> *Hope* sretno!


Dijagnoza je da sam ja ok, MM ima jako malo spermija, i nadasve su usporeni, kao i on he he. Trebamo se saliti u svim tim tmurnim trenucima.
Ovo je bio 5-ti transfer. Prosli postupak smo imali 6 blastocisti ali zaledenih jer sam bila pred hiperstimulacijom. Dva puta smo imali pozitivan test na trudnocu ali beta je bila premala. I onda sada kada smo imali jako malo stanica i oplodilo ih se samo 4, i to jako lose stanice od kojih se jedna prestala razvijati, a dvije su odmah vratili, trodnevne i eto primilo se.

----------


## Hope1234

Evo da javim da je aspiracija odrađena dns ujutro...od 10 folikula dobila sam 4js... Moglo je više ali i 4 zlata vrijede...čekam daljnje razvijanje... Puse svima

----------


## Bluebella

> Evo da javim da je aspiracija odrađena dns ujutro...od 10 folikula dobila sam 4js... Moglo je više ali i 4 zlata vrijede...čekam daljnje razvijanje... Puse svima


4 od 10, a sta je bilo sa ostalih 6? Bili su prazni ili?

----------


## Hope1234

Vjerojatno prazni... Doktor je sam rekao na uzv-u to je super 10 folikula,nakon aspiracije rekao da ih ima 4... Meni se to činila jako lijepa brojka s obzirom da sam prvi puta u postupku i kad sam krenula s terapijom nismo znali kako ću reagirati... Ja sam samo pitala kakva je kvaliteta i rekao je ODLIČNA...sve četiri savršene,taman kakve trebaju biti... Nije bila moja biologica nego zamjena tako da ću je još ispitati...A možda mi je i govorio nakon buđenja iz anestezije ali ja se jednostavno ne sjećam..

----------


## sarasvati

Hope, držim fige!!

----------


## Bluebella

Sretno Hope, javljaj kako napreduju ...

----------


## Hope1234

Jedva čekam jutroooo.....

----------


## Lutza

02.11. imamo ultrazvuk, drzimo fige.

----------


## sarasvati

Lutza, 2. 11. je blizu!!  :Smile: 

Hope, što kažu??

----------


## Hope1234

hej draga... 2 js su se oplodile- malo me to rastužilo ali ne i obeshrabrilo..Uglavnom izgleda da stimulacija koja je bila ipak nije odgovarajuća- s obzirom da je od 10-11 folikula bilo samo 4js.Folikuli su bili cistični... Naravno sutra čekam poziv dalje,uzdajem se u dvije ... I jedna zna zlata biti vrijedna

----------


## sarasvati

Bas je tako kako kažeš, i jedna jedina koju priželjkuješ  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

> hej draga... 2 js su se oplodile- malo me to rastužilo ali ne i obeshrabrilo..Uglavnom izgleda da stimulacija koja je bila ipak nije odgovarajuća- s obzirom da je od 10-11 folikula bilo samo 4js.Folikuli su bili cistični... Naravno sutra čekam poziv dalje,uzdajem se u dvije ... I jedna zna zlata biti vrijedna


Moja jedna je zlatna vrijedna  :Wink: 

Sretno!

----------


## Hope1234

ej drage moje...meni je super kako me biologica uvijek zove u isto vrijeme i ja onda kao budala strepim uz telefon.Krene zvoniti a ja se foliram,pa ga pustim da malo zvoni

----------


## Lutza

2 Hope: svi mi ludimo u tim borbama...

----------


## Hope1234

nije mi cijelu poruku napisalo- ne znam zašto se to briše...ujutro u 8:00 transfer vraćamo dvije

----------


## bornastra

Drage suborke,

od danas kreće naša druga borba.

Bili kod doktora R na konzultacijama,  ovaj puta krećemo sa Superfact sprejom, odmah od večeras...
Doktor se ovaj puta odlučio za dugi protokol.
Drž' te fige!

----------


## Rominka

3006, nazalost jesi narusila pravila jer ovdje jedna drugoj poklanjamo lijekove, ne prodajemo.

----------


## Bluebella

> Drage suborke,
> 
> od danas kreće naša druga borba.
> 
> Bili kod doktora R na konzultacijama,  ovaj puta krećemo sa Superfact sprejom, odmah od večeras...
> Doktor se ovaj puta odlučio za dugi protokol.
> Drž' te fige!


Sretno draga.... nek ovaj bude dobitni  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

> Sretno draga.... nek ovaj bude dobitni


Hvala draga  :Smile:

----------


## whisper8

> nije mi cijelu poruku napisalo- ne znam zašto se to briše...ujutro u 8:00 transfer vraćamo dvije


Hope1234 koju stimulaciju si dobila?

----------


## Hope1234

puregon 200 od 2dc

----------


## whisper8

> puregon 200 od 2dc


Ja sam dobila Bemfolu isto od 2dc. Prvi mi je stimulirani tako da ne znam sto ocekivati.

----------


## Hope1234

I meni je prvi bio ,ok sam reagirala što se tiče  folikula...dobila sam 11 ali na žalost samo sam 4js dobila

----------


## Hope1234

Ali 2 js su se lijelo oplodile i evo sada čekamo betuuuu

----------


## whisper8

Ajde neka je sretno! ❤

----------


## bornastra

Jučer stigla M...

I...krećemo od danas hrabro, najhrabrije sa stimulacijom  :Smile:

----------


## Lutza

Curke, prvi ultrazvuk je bio danas, od dva trodnevna embrija, primila se oba, i sad u 6tj kucaju oba srca.
https://i.imgur.com/r2BNci4.jpg

Totalno nestvarno, nismo polagali previse nade u ovaj transfer...

----------


## bornastra

Lutza, divno  :Smile: 

Čestitke još jednom! I sretno dalje...  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Curke, prvi ultrazvuk je bio danas, od dva trodnevna embrija, primila se oba, i sad u 6tj kucaju oba srca.
> https://i.imgur.com/r2BNci4.jpg
> 
> Totalno nestvarno, nismo polagali previse nade u ovaj transfer...


Divno ❤️ Cestitam

----------


## Inso

> Curke, prvi ultrazvuk je bio danas, od dva trodnevna embrija, primila se oba, i sad u 6tj kucaju oba srca.
> https://i.imgur.com/r2BNci4.jpg
> 
> Totalno nestvarno, nismo polagali previse nade u ovaj transfer...


Lutza, predivne vijesti i predivna fotografija! Čestitam!

----------


## sarasvati

Lutza, čestitam!!!

Bornastra, snažno i hrabro naprijed!  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Lutza, čestitke  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

Bok cure,

Čestitam novopečenim trudnicama  :Very Happy: !

Ja čekam M pa krećem sa Yasmin i 18.dc moram k dr. na UZV i na dogovor za protokol. 
Sve smo nalaze dobili i zadnji koji smo čekali bio je spermiogram pa vam ga tu navodim jer ga mi ne razumijemo baš (al izgleda mi da je okej):

Total Conc. 19.9 M/ml Actual Value, 15 M/ml Standard - Pass
Motility 67% Actual Value, 40% Standard - Pass
Rapid Cells 65% Actual Value, 32% Standard - Pass
Morfologije nema jer je nalaz s VV a oni ju ne rade.

Bila sam kod hematologa i preporučila mi je niskomolekularni heparin 5000 IU/ml od par dana prije punkcije do daljnjeg (nakon poroda), indikacija nije mutacija PAI-a nego radi prijašnjih iskustava (trudnoća).

----------


## Tinca18

Blubella čestitke, Lutza predivna fotografija.

Mi krećemo u novi postupak, nadam se jednog dana tako lijepoj fotografiji kao što je i tvoja.

----------


## Lutza

> Blubella čestitke, Lutza predivna fotografija.
> 
> Mi krećemo u novi postupak, nadam se jednog dana tako lijepoj fotografiji kao što je i tvoja.


Samo budite jaki, mene i mog muzeka najvise iznerviralo kad su nam govorili da se trebamo samo opustiti. Grizem na tu recenicu.

----------


## Tinca18

> Samo budite jaki, mene i mog muzeka najvise iznerviralo kad su nam govorili da se trebamo samo opustiti. Grizem na tu recenicu.


u potpunosti te shvaćam i ja sam luda na tu rečenicu.    :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

> Blubella čestitke, Lutza predivna fotografija.
> 
> Mi krećemo u novi postupak, nadam se jednog dana tako lijepoj fotografiji kao što je i tvoja.


*Tinca18,* u kakvom si protokolu bila u prvom postupku?

----------


## Tinca18

> *Tinca18,* u kakvom si protokolu bila u prvom postupku?


Isabel, u prvom postupku sam bila na suprefact spreju, elonvi i menopurima..... na elonvu uopće nisam reagirala, pa smo sad krenuli s klomifenima i od danas menopurima.  U čet idem na uzv, pa ćemo vidjeti kako se razvija situacija......

----------


## bornastra

*Tinca18,*

ovaj postupak sam i ja na Suprefact spreju (plus Ovaleap). Kako se on tebi pokazao?
Koliko sam shvatila, taj sprej u prvih 24h izluči iz hipofize sve spolne hormone iz tijela i jajnici tada primaju hormone jedino koje im dajemo stimulacijom?

----------


## Tinca18

> *Tinca18,*
> 
> ovaj postupak sam i ja na Suprefact spreju (plus Ovaleap). Kako se on tebi pokazao?
> Koliko sam shvatila, taj sprej u prvih 24h izluči iz hipofize sve spolne hormone iz tijela i jajnici tada primaju hormone jedino koje im dajemo stimulacijom?


ja sprej nisam koristila u do kraja jer mi u kombinaciji s elonvom nije odgovarao, folikuli se nisu razvijali dovoljno dobro koliko sam shvatila. U ovom protokolu sam bez spreja.

Našla sam dio članka pa ti šaljem.
Druga faza pocinje sa agonist GnRH koji služe za supresiju jajnika tj. "spuštaju" razinu žesnkih polnih hormona prije menstruacije nakon koje se počinje sa dobivanjem hormona koji potiču stvaranje jajnih stanica. Obično se daje u spreju za nos ili injekcijama  negdje od 21 dana ciklusa koji prethodi ciklusu u kojem se planira IVF ili od prvog dana ciklusa ako je u pitanju kratki protokol. Kada se krene sa gonadotropinima imaju ulogu sprečavanja ranijeg pucanja folikula kao i njihovom ravnomjernom rastu.Terapija traje sve do štoperice.

----------


## bornastra

Hvala ti na članku, i ja sam naletjela na njega.

Ja sutra idem na prvi UZV. U prvom postupku sam super reagirala na Ovaleap (16 js, 10 zrelih) pa doktor nije to htio mijenjati, sada je još samo pojačao dozu da dobijem što je moguće više jajnih stanica da se ima s čime raditi.
Tako da sutra javljam situaciju.

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala ti na članku, i ja sam naletjela na njega.
> 
> Ja sutra idem na prvi UZV. U prvom postupku sam super reagirala na Ovaleap (16 js, 10 zrelih) pa doktor nije to htio mijenjati, sada je još samo pojačao dozu da dobijem što je moguće više jajnih stanica da se ima s čime raditi.
> Tako da sutra javljam situaciju.


Sretno sutra ❤️ 
Pozdravi dr.R  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

> Sretno sutra ❤️ 
> Pozdravi dr.R


hvala draga <3
Jedva čekam!

----------


## Isabel

Cure znate li koju stimulaciju dr. Š. preferira tj. koji lijek nam je odobren ako se ide preko HZZO-a na postupak?
Gonal Pen? Ovaleap? Puregon? Menopur?

----------


## whisper8

> Cure znate li koju stimulaciju dr. Š. preferira tj. koji lijek nam je odobren ako se ide preko HZZO-a na postupak?
> Gonal Pen? Ovaleap? Puregon? Menopur?


Ja sam dobila Bemfolu

----------


## Frixie

Nema tu što Š. preferira, na osnovu tvoje povijesti bolesti odrediti će stim.

Ja sam recimo sva tri puta bila na kombi Elonva+Puregon, dodatak Orgalutran. Jedino smo štopericu mijenjali iz Ovitrelle u Brevactide.

----------


## November

Mi krećemo u prirodni postupak preko HZZO u Betaplus. 

Dal je bila neka tamo u prirodnom? Kakvi su po tom pitanju? Bježe li im stanice, budu li nezrele, vade li krv da vide? Jako se toga bojim (već sad). Iduću srijedu, na 9.dc mi je prvi UZV.

----------


## Tinca18

November, jesi bila na uzv? Kakvo je stanje?
Imas kakvih informacija?

----------


## November

Bila sam 9.dc na prvom uzv, sve je bilo ok, ali još vrlo rano. Vidio se jedino vodeći folikul da bi bio desno.
Danas idem opet, 11.dc mi je pa ćemo vidjeti.

O se očekuje drugi tjedan, a sad koji dan ne znam. Možda danas što saznamo više.

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam krenula s bockanjem. 

Isabel, dobila sam Ovaleap.

U ponedjeljak idem vidjeti kako napreduje(m)  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Sretno, Sara  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Curke sretno!
Sarasvati, sad ce to brzo proci. Ma zelim vam svima lijepe vijesti  :Kiss:

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala :pus:
Jos mi je sve nestvarno.

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala :pus:
> Jos mi je sve nestvarno.


Sretno  :Smile: 
Postat ce sve uskoro stvarno!

----------


## November

sarasvati držim figetine!!!!!!!

mi smo u petak saznali da je folikul desno stao s rastom, ali da imamo jedan lijevo koji je bio 15,5 mm. Noćas u 1 sam si dala štopericu, i sutra u podne je aspiracija. Nadam se da ćemo dobiti js...Iako nisam baš optimistična, rastresena sam jako i muče me jake glavobolje ovih dana :/

S tim da taj folikul lijevo kojeg ćemo punktirati je izgledom potpuno isto kao ovaj vražji hidrosalpinks...Kaže dr da će morati biti oprezna. Jedva čekam da završi to sve sutra i da znam na čemu sam!!!

----------


## Tinca18

Sretno November!!!

----------


## sarasvati

Bluebella, kako si ti?

November, kako oni mogu biti istog izgleda?? Sad si me skroz zbunila. Zelim ti skroz mirnu i opreznu doktoricu i dobar folikul.

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella, kako si ti?
> 
> November, kako oni mogu biti istog izgleda?? Sad si me skroz zbunila. Zelim ti skroz mirnu i opreznu doktoricu i dobar folikul.


Dobro sam, skoro pa 12tt... 

Izvjestavaj nas o napretku postupka i sretnoooo  :Smile:

----------


## November

Crno okruglasto je i jedno i drugo. Slične veličine. Uvjerila sam se na svoje oči, zaista su jaaaaako slični. Nije ni meni najjasnije, jer dr.kaže da još uvijek ne može sa sigurnošću reći da li je to hidro ili paraovarijska cista. Tako da bi laparoskopija bila jedini način da se vidi šta je.

No dobro, još malo i idem, jako me trta...Samo da dobijemo stanicu joooj..Vjerujem svojoj dr., i iako imamo samo jedan folikul dobit ću opet na njeno inzistiranje onaj koktelčić koji me ošamuti/uspava malo. Ona želi da sam ja potpuno smirena, i nije nasjela na moje uvjeravanje da mogu izdržati taj jedan ubodić...

----------


## sarasvati

November, mislim na tebe!

----------


## whisper8

Curke, koje ste kod Škvorca, treba li njemu javljati betu 1. dan ili da čekam ponovljenu pa da mu javim?

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam kod njega, ali jos nisam dosla do te faze. Ja bih mu javila i prvu betu.

----------


## November

Dobili smo stanicu  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

Drage cure, prvo redom:
*November,* super  :Very Happy: za stanicu!
*Whisper,* ja bi mu sigurno javila i jedva bi čekala  :Smile: !
*Bluebella*, lijepo napredujete, super  :Zaljubljen: !
*Sarasvati,* sretno! Kako ide bockanje? Kako je bilo u pon, kako napreduje? Mi smo vam za petama. 
Ja čekam M za koji dan i onda krećemo sa stimulacijom. Bili smo neki dan na dogovoru, Yasmin mi je smirio i smanjio jajnike, sve je spremno za postupak. Dragi je dobio neki antibiotik za ejakulat koji treba krenuti par dana prije punkcije, ja sam dobila Gonal F Pen, krećemo polako, po 75iu pa ćemo vidjeti. Vjerojatno će kasnije uvesti Decapeptyl, a s Claxaneom krećem na nakon transfera. 
Sve doma spremno čeka u frižideru, sad brojim dane, bome se nakon duuugo vremena veselim M  :Grin: .

----------


## November

Veselje nije baš dugo trajalo, upravo su mi javili kako nije došlo do oplodnje. Ostavit će stanicu još do sutra pa mi javiti hoće li tada biti oplodnje...Ali znam da je ovaj postupak propao :/
Ništa, ajmo plan za dalje  :Smile:

----------


## November

Evo i detalja malo - js je bila zrela, a spermio normo ponovno. 

Dobro koji su razlozi da ne dođe do oplodnje onda??

Luda sam sad!

----------


## Frixie

ICSI rađen?

----------


## November

Ne znam, pretpostavljam da nije pošto je spermiogram bio normo..Zadnji put je, za ovaj ne znam.
Ne kužim zašto su toliko škrti na informacijama. Već mi je glupo zvati i slati mailove. Za zrelost stanice i spermio sam sama išla pitati.

----------


## sarasvati

Prvu put je bio oligo i radili isci, a na normo ne? Ne dogovarate li bi to ranije s njima? 
Joj, nadam se obratu kod tebe.

----------


## sarasvati

Isabel, bockam se kao velika. Proživljavam svaku, ali sama uspijevam. Ako mi bude loše kad izvadim iglu, partner pospremi za mnom. Mislila sam da necu moci sama, a sada mi nekako bas tako ispadne lakse. 
Dr. kaze da su okej bili velicine, po pet na svakom jajniku i idem opet u četvrtak. Ja imam ovaleap i sad sam dobila cetrotide. Taj mi nije bas ugodan i mio. Ne znam koji me jos ceka. 
I moj partner dobio atb uoči punkcije.

----------


## November

Evo baš me zvala doktorica. Sperimogram je bio normno i bio je super, jajna stanica je bila zrela, rađen je icsi da povećaju šansu bez obzira na spermio, no do oplodnje nije došlo.
Za razlog je rekla da ne zna.

Preporuča svakako laparoskopiju prije daljnjeg liječenja. Tako da ćemo to obaviti čim prije.

Jedino što meni pada na pamet je da js nije bila baš dobra pošto je bila lijevo gdje je i hidro, a čitala sam po studijama da on utječe i na kvalitetu js. Druge ideje nemam.
Idem večeras vjerojatno po uputnicu za pregled u bolnici, pa da to obavim i dogovorim laparo!

----------


## sarasvati

Moji folikuli napreduju. Imam ih po pet na svakom a da su 16-18mm
i onda jos manjih. 13 ih je izdvojio i pofotkao  :Smile:  Blizi mi se punkcija!!!

----------


## Munkica

Wohooo, super vijesti, Sarasvati  :Smile: 
Kad je punkcija?

----------


## sarasvati

Punkcija u nedjelju! Juhuhu. I anestezija. Prva. Auč za taj dio.  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Ma nije strašno  :Smile: 
Meni su izvadili 9 jajnih stanica s lokalnom. Na ljestvici od 1 do 10 bol je bila 2,5-3. Imala sam jačih menstrualnih grčeva. Dobila sam neke super droge od kojih sam se samo cerila cijelo vrijeme  :Grin: 

Sretno! I držim fige da se što veći broj oplodi  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Zvuci kao dobra zabava :D

Hvala ti!!

----------


## Isabel

*November*, Žao mi je  :Sad: . Ti si u Beti? Zašto laparoskopija? Radi te hidro?
*Sarasvati*, super da ti ide pikanje i bravo za rezultate! Odlične su stanice! 

Ja sam jučer dobila M tako da mi je sutra red za prvih 75IU Gonala! Veselim se puno, bojim se malo  :Embarassed: .
Razmišljam si i za anesteziju ako/kad dođemo do punkcije, rekli su mi da mogu sa ili bez i da ako odaberem anestezuju plaćamo ju 1.000 kn, to ne ide preko HZZO-a. 
E sad pitanje, mogu li odabrati opću ili lokalnu? Ja bi možda onda radije lokalnu jer su me zadnja dva puta skroz uspavali pa iako je trajalo 5 min kad su me probudili prvo sam povraćala a onda još pola dana bila ošamućena, pa mi se to neda sad. Opet, frka me jako da bude na živo  :Unsure: .

----------


## November

Laparoskopija zbog hidrosalpinksa, da. 

Ja sam oba puta dobila analgeziju, Dolantin + Normabel, a tim da prvi put veću dozu. I to se ne plaća a vrijedi puno jer ne osjetiš skoro ništa.

Bila sam u nekom polusnu i nisam osjetila bol. Kasnije sam spavala cca 1 h, i ostatak dana sam bila ko nova, samo malo umornija.

----------


## sarasvati

Cure, javljam se iz kreveta, probuđena i trenutno se dobro osjecam!  :Smile: 

Uskoro cu i znati koliko je berba donijela! 

Isabel, oprosti ako sam vec pitala i ti si rekla gdje si u postupku, ali ja trenutno ne znam. 
Ja sam kod Š. Platila sam 1000kn anesteziju, nisam mogla birati lokalnu ili potpunu, mislim da je i bila samo u ponudi potpuna jer sam i ja predložila doktoru da bih samo lokalnu. 
Sestre su mi govorile da je anesteziolog divan, nikako mi nije bilo jasno kakve to veze moze imati, ali sad sam se uvjerila da moze. Jako je ugodan. I sve je prošlo, za sad, jako ugodno, osjećala sam se sigurno, slobodno sve pitati, sv mi je bili objašnjeno, a svasta sam htjela znati.  :Smile:  Dago mi je da sam se odlucila za dr. Š.

----------


## Munkica

Sarasvati, kakva je bila berba?  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, od 13 folikula uzetih u obzir, snijela sam 12 jaja!
Rekla bih da je dobra berba!  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Munkice, od 13 folikula uzetih u obzir, snijela sam 12 jaja!
> Rekla bih da je dobra berba!


Odlična berba  :Smile:  sretno!

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala, Bluebella!
Mozda cu te ipak s istim razmakom pratiti!!  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Bas si prava koka  :Smile: 

Sad samo da bude sto vise pilica. Kad je transfer?

----------


## sarasvati

E da, sad se tome veselimo  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Sara, svaka cast  Super si to odradila! Kad ces imati prvu info o oplodnji, mogucem transferu?

----------


## Isabel

*Sarasvati,* i ja sam kod Škvorca, očito smo cca 20tak dana razmaka  :Wink: . Držim fige da oplodnja bude dobra kao i berba! 
Meni je danas 3. Gonal i sutra prva folikulometrija. Moram priznati da su Gonali mačji kašalj  :Razz: ! Niš ne boli, ne peče, sama si ju dam u kupaoni i budem gotova za minutu... Super, no bojim se da mi heparin koji mi slijedi neće biti tako easy peasy, bar se tako sjećam da je bilo, no imam drugi sad (Clexane) pa možda bude malo bolje. 

Dakle, mogu birati aspiraciju ili na živo ili u općoj anesteziji jel? Nema lokalne kod dr. Š? A mislim da ćemo onda na opću, pa nema mi smisla patiti se i da me boli...

Cure, što nam slijedi ako nam ovaj postupak propadne ili ne bude uspješan? Eventualni ostatak oplođenih ide na zamrzavanje i onda imam pravo na FET ili kak to ide nakon prvog postupka?

----------


## Frixie

> Cure, što nam slijedi ako nam ovaj postupak propadne ili ne bude uspješan? Eventualni ostatak oplođenih ide na zamrzavanje i onda imam pravo na FET ili kak to ide nakon prvog postupka?


FET se ne plaća, ide na teret HZZO-a, ali moraš donijeti novu D1.

Zameci su u kriopohrani na teret HZZO-a i mogu tako biti godinu dana, a nakon isteka godine dana plaćaš kriopohranu.

----------


## sarasvati

Javili su se danas i biologinja rekla da nisu baš najbolje vijesti. Od 12 jajnih stanica samo 4 bilo zrelih. A uslijed teške OAT, nekako napikala spermije. Njezine riječi bile su da se nazire oplodnja. Hmh. Sutra nove vijesti, ide li nabolje ili ne ide nikamo.

----------


## milasova8

> Javili su se danas i biologinja rekla da nisu baš najbolje vijesti. Od 12 jajnih stanica samo 4 bilo zrelih. A uslijed teške OAT, nekako napikala spermije. Njezine riječi bile su da se nazire oplodnja. Hmh. Sutra nove vijesti, ide li nabolje ili ne ide nikamo.


Sarasvati,slicno se i meni dogodilo u zadnjem stimuliranom..8 js samo 3 zrele..
Drzim fige da se barem jedna oplodi i da se lijepo razvija i da bude za 9 mjeseci bebica..
Kolko sam te pratila,isto si koristila kao i ja Ovaleap?
Ne znam do cega je tolko nezrelih js-dali do stimulacije ili do krive procjene dr? Nemam pojma..

----------


## sarasvati

Da, imala sam Ovaleap + Cetrotide + Ovitrelle. Još je doktor htio dan ranije punkciju, ali sam ja bila na putu. Biologinja je rekla da je trebalo čekati, sve se razvijalo baš kako treba i da bi bilo bolje da ih se pustilo i "žrtvovalo" najveće, a u konačnici ih se dobilo više, ali da se to nije moglo znati jer mi je prvi postupak.

----------


## Munkica

Stvarno ne razumijem taj odgovor da se nije moglo znati. Kad citam vasa iskustva, cini se kao da neki doktori nabadaju i rade po app metodi. Pa nismo kumice na placu. Valjda se zna koja razina hormona odgovara vrhuncu ovulacije u stimulaciji s obzirom na broj folikula. 
Zene u postupcima prolaze kroz fizicki i emocionalno zahtjevno razdoblje, a procjene se donose tako pausalno. 

Sorry, Sarasvati, ali bas su me ras*****li. Nadam se da ce se preostale stanice oploditi. Drzim vam velike fige!

----------


## sarasvati

A da, nije ni meni jasno kako vec i iskustvom ne donese najbolju odluku. Nja.  :Sad:

----------


## Inso

Sarasvati onda pretpostavljam da ti nisu vadili estradiol prije određivanja štoperice?
Ja sam u zadnja 2 postupka imala istu kombinaciju stimulacije kao i ti, i imala sam lijepe rezultate. Tako da možda nije do stimulacije, al opet tko će to znati kad smo sve različite i različito reagiramo na iste stvari

----------


## sarasvati

> Sarasvati onda pretpostavljam da ti nisu vadili estradiol prije određivanja štoperice?
> Ja sam u zadnja 2 postupka imala istu kombinaciju stimulacije kao i ti, i imala sam lijepe rezultate. Tako da možda nije do stimulacije, al opet tko će to znati kad smo sve različite i različito reagiramo na iste stvari


Baš unutar postupka vadili estradiol? Ne, samo sam ga jednom vadila - u petom mjesecu i ti nalazi su mi jedini. Ja sam biologinju shvatila da je stimulacija bila mrvicu prekratka odnosno štoperica prebrzo.

----------


## Isabel

*Sarasvati*, pa baš mi je žao. Sjećam se da je meni bio sličan prvi postupak kad je s 18 odmah palo na 11 pa onda 5. dan na 4-5 i od toga su odabrali 2 najbolje. Tako da ni sa ogromnom brojkom 18 nije bilo "na bacanje". Drugi put je bilo 9 pa onda 6 i opet na kraju 2 najbolje vraćene. To je sve bilo u Viliju prije 9 godina. Držim fige da dobiješ par kvalitetnih, na koncu konca dovoljna je jedna kvalitetna i dobra blastocista!

Kako ti se čini ta biologica? Meni je de. Š. rekao da im nekad zna pomoći dr. Patrik koji je vrhunski biolog, on je "moj" biolog radi kojeg danas imam svoju curku  :Heart: . 
Misliš da oni skupa nisu nekaj baš predobro odradili ili je jednostavno tako ispalo sa nezrelim stanicama? Kaj nije da on vidi zrelost na UZV pa prema tome određuje punkciju? Kaj se ne bi trebali on i biologica konzultirati pa odlučiti skupa?
Glupo mi je da ona pacijentu govori kaj je doktor trebao li ne :neznam: , pa to valjda nek njemu kaže ili se dogovore. Ne kužim baš  :Unsure: .

No dobro, _It ain't over till the fat lady sings_ tako da se nadam dobrim vjestima iz laba za koji dan!
 :grouphug:

----------


## Vrci

A kakve su bile velicine folikuli za stopericu?
Meni su uvijek pustali da 2-3 veca propadnu jer su oni po velicini iza njih bili u vecem broju

----------


## Munkica

Već sam napisala da sam uz svaku folikulometriju radila i hormonalnu sliku (nemam sad račun iz bolnice tu, ali sjećam se da je bio estradiol, lh, progesteron, fsh).
Folikuli od 14 do 22 mm i sve zrele jajne stanice. 

Ah... Sarasvati, na kraju je važno da dobiješ embrije jer ionako dr. odlučuje.

----------


## LaraLana

I ja sam u svojim postupcima prije stop injekcije vadila estradiol i lh. A na pocetku ciklusa odnosno 2 dc estradiol i progesteron. Koliko mi je ostalo u sjecanju lh pred stop ne smije biti vec od 1 ili bar tu negdje, mislim da je u ng jedinici.

----------


## Vrci

Ma nije ni to vađenje 100% neophodno. Ja sam vadila estradiol samo u zadnjem postupku (od njih 6-7) zbog straha od hipera, a nikad mi nisu fulali folikule

----------


## sarasvati

> *Sarasvati*, pa baš mi je žao. Sjećam se da je meni bio sličan prvi postupak kad je s 18 odmah palo na 11 pa onda 5. dan na 4-5 i od toga su odabrali 2 najbolje. Tako da ni sa ogromnom brojkom 18 nije bilo "na bacanje". Drugi put je bilo 9 pa onda 6 i opet na kraju 2 najbolje vraćene. To je sve bilo u Viliju prije 9 godina. Držim fige da dobiješ par kvalitetnih, na koncu konca dovoljna je jedna kvalitetna i dobra blastocista!
> 
> Kako ti se čini ta biologica? Meni je de. Š. rekao da im nekad zna pomoći dr. Patrik koji je vrhunski biolog, on je "moj" biolog radi kojeg danas imam svoju curku . 
> Misliš da oni skupa nisu nekaj baš predobro odradili ili je jednostavno tako ispalo sa nezrelim stanicama? Kaj nije da on vidi zrelost na UZV pa prema tome određuje punkciju? Kaj se ne bi trebali on i biologica konzultirati pa odlučiti skupa?
> Glupo mi je da ona pacijentu govori kaj je doktor trebao li ne, pa to valjda nek njemu kaže ili se dogovore. Ne kužim baš .
> 
> No dobro, _It ain't over till the fat lady sings_ tako da se nadam dobrim vjestima iz laba za koji dan!


Ne bi bilo baš na mjestu da jako nekog prozivam, ovo mi je prvi postupak, učim još o svemu, ali na temelju iskustava drugih ispada da nije baš najbolje vrijeme bilo za štopericu. Ja sam možda biologinju stavila u nezgodnu poziciju jer nisam prestajala s pitanjima, ali nije ona ništa neprimjereno rekla, zapravo je i rekla da je doktor napravio sve prema standardu, tako da ga nije izložila. Problem je možda što ja nisam standard, uostalom tko jest.




> A kakve su bile velicine folikuli za stopericu?
> Meni su uvijek pustali da 2-3 veca propadnu jer su oni po velicini iza njih bili u vecem broju


Baš to je i rekla biologinja, taman da se pustilo ta tri, četiri da odu da bi se dobilo onih osam koji su bili mervu manji. Komentirala je kako je sve taman lijepo raslo kod mene kad je gledala i upoređivala papire.




> Već sam napisala da sam uz svaku folikulometriju radila i hormonalnu sliku (nemam sad račun iz bolnice tu, ali sjećam se da je bio estradiol, lh, progesteron, fsh).
> Folikuli od 14 do 22 mm i sve zrele jajne stanice. 
> 
> Ah... Sarasvati, na kraju je važno da dobiješ embrije jer ionako dr. odlučuje.


A ipak možda je malo svjetlije  u bijelom svijetu. Ne želim ni pomišljati da se pretraga nije napravila zato što sam preko HZZO.




> I ja sam u svojim postupcima prije stop injekcije vadila estradiol i lh. A na pocetku ciklusa odnosno 2 dc estradiol i progesteron. Koliko mi je ostalo u sjecanju lh pred stop ne smije biti vec od 1 ili bar tu negdje, mislim da je u ng jedinici.


Jedino što sam nekoliko puta vadila je TSH, sve ostalo mi je bilo iz petog mjeseca kad sam prvi i jedini put vadila.

----------


## aska

Ajde da i ja nesto napisem,kad se vec vodi rasprava oko toga ako nije chat.Sarasvati,zao mi je.Pratila sam te i djelovalo mi sve super.Moj prvi postupak se vadio estradiol 3x i na kraju data stoperica kad je bio preko 2000 ng/ml na 7 js.I na kraju su opet 2 js bile nezrele tako da nije mjerodavan ni on bio kod mene.A trebale su po nalazu sve biti zrele pa i vise.
Munkice ti si upoznata a i Inso kako mi se drugi postupak radio ofrlje rekla bih jer sam stopericu primila napamet bez da me se pogledalo taj dan na uzv a kamoli da mi se vadio estradiol i sl.Bila sam sokirana kad mi je doktor rekao na pregledu u utorak da nastavim s terapijom i u cetvrtak stoperica bez pregleda taj dan na uzv.Sve je na kraju dobro ispalo jer sam imala srece ali ja nemam pojma koja im je velicina bila niti ista jer mi inace neravnomjerno rastu skoro svi.Ja nisam vadila nikad ni TSH niti ista. Da ne bude zabune,nisam kod dr.Skvorca,vidi se iz mog potpisa gdje se lijecim.

----------


## aska

I zaboravila sam napomenuti da su mi postupke radili razliciti doktori.

----------


## November

sarasvati, držim fige na najjače da bude lijepih embrijića.

Ja sam u prvom postupku od 4 folikula dobila 3 js, zrele, i sve su se lijepo oplodile. Jedan je bio onako...ne baš nešto na dan transfera, jedan je bio divan i jedan ok.
A sad znate priču, prirodnjak i zrela js ali se nije oplodila.

Ja sam pitala u ovom postupku dr dal će mi vaditi krv jer sam se užasno bojala da js ne pobjegne, ili bude nezrela, pa mi je dr rekla da nije potrebno. U petak mi je folikul bio 15,5, a u subotu na nedjelju sam si dala štopericu.

Nažalost sve više shvaćam kako je potpomognuta igra na sreću...

----------


## sarasvati

Zvali su me, hvala kaj mislite na mene! 

Nema baš lijepih vijesti iz laboratorija. Nijedan stanica nije se oplodila. Nićs.

----------


## November

sarasvati grlim te.

iako moram priznati da sam, blago rečeno, šokirana.

od 12 js da se ni jedna ne oplodi...i da su samo 4 zrele...ja sam ludila na ovu svoju jednu što se nije oplodila. 

Jesi se čula sa dr.? Šta on kaže?

Koliko imaš godina?

----------


## milasova8

Sarasvati,jako mi je zao!! Znam kako se osjecas..
Munkice,nije bas sve tako crno bijelo..
Evo meni su vadili hormone u stimulaciji i prije punkcije i upucivali su na zrele jajne stanice i velicina folikula je bila dovoljna..
Ono sto smo kasnije zakljucili je da cemo povecati dozu stimulacije sa 115 jedinica na 150 sada u iducem postupku..
Druga stvar sto me sada kopka je ta da meni i sarasvati mozda ne pase ovaleap,pa ne reagiramo dobro na njega..
Jer je meni sa gonalima postupak bio skroz uspjesan sve js su bile zrele..
Sarasvati,trebala bi kod njega opet na konzultacije da temeljito popricate o ovom postupku i da ti rijesi nejasnoce..
Uglavnom,glavu gore i kad skupis snage borba ide dalje

----------


## aska

Bas ovo sto kaze Milasova,trebale su joj kao kod mene biti sve zrele js pa nisu.I meni su u prvom postupku sve se zrele js oplodile,a sad u drugom jedna nije,ostale su se oplodile ali je jedna bila triplodija.Zao mi je jako Sarasvati,drzi se  :grouphug:

----------


## Inso

Možda vam treba i jača doza štoperice, upitajte i to doktora? Znam da je netko to spominjao al ne sjećam se dalje ničega

----------


## aska

Frixie je to spominjala za stopericu mislim,i dr.Skvorc to bas i radi.Ja sam imala i razlicite lijekove.U prvom Gonal u drugom Menopur i bolje su i kvalitetnije js bile s Menopurom.Imam sad i smrzlice cak.Ali reakcija od Sarasvati je bila super,zato i mene zanima koliko ima godina.Mozda zbog jako loseg spermiograma nije doslo do oplodnje ili je slabija kvaliteta js bila.Nisam doktor,samo nagadjam.

----------


## Bluebella

> Zvali su me, hvala kaj mislite na mene! 
> 
> Nema baš lijepih vijesti iz laboratorija. Nijedan stanica nije se oplodila. Nićs.


Zao mi je draga  :Sad: 
Zaista sam iznenađena takvim razvojem situacije.

P.s svaka od nas je različita, ja sam do sad imala tri stimulacije, prva sa puregonom, druga sa gonalima i sad treća sa Ovaleap i u sve tri stimulacije su bile zrele JS. Mislim da nije do stimulacije, prije bih rekla tajming štoperice.

----------


## sarasvati

Upravo smo razgovarali.

Ni sam nije očekivao ovakav rezultat. Sgram izrazito loš (relativno očekivano), ali svakako je očekivao više mojih jajnih stanica. Kaže da se na 12dc, s veličinom koliki su folikuli bili i sluznicom od 10mm očekivalo puno više, da je on pomislio da ne bi možda čak i zakasnio sa štopericom. Očekivao je barem 3 ili 4 blastociste. Da je biologica u startu bila nezadovoljna odabranim spermijima. Odbacuje mogućnost greške prilikom pohrane jer nisam bila sama u inkubatoru nego s još tri i od te tri dvije idu dalje. Njegov zaključak je da vjerojatno pripadam u 2% žena izvan standarda koje treba pustiti dulje u stimulaciji, pustiti folikule na 23, 24mm. 




Dva mjeseca pauze, mogu zvati u prvom mjesecu, krenuti s trećom menstruacijom, slobodno se ne štititi i stvorit ćemo mi još jedno čudo.  :štrika:

----------


## sarasvati

Pitale ste me koliko imama godina -- 36 mi je godina tek!  :Saint:

----------


## milasova8

Sarasvati,tako je i moj dr polagao veelike nade u nas postupak i debelo se razocarao kad je ispalo lose..
Definitivno i mi ostajemo dan duze u stimulaciji i sa jacom dozom..
Pratimo se sara :Wink: 
I mi krecemo krajem 1 mjeseca i vjerujem da ce to biti to!
Znamo gdje se kriju problemi i napadamo ih!

Zivo me sarasvati zapravo zanima kakav je bio spermio kada ste zaceli svoju curku..nevjerovatno da je sada toliko los..

Jos jedno svaka cast na pozitivi-ja sam bila totalna kontra od tebe ,dugo mi je trebalo da sve prihvatim..
Ugl,zelim ti srecu u iducem postupku!

----------


## Bluebella

Milasova i Sarasvati sretno dalje i da slijedeci postupak bude dobitni... pratim vas ❤️

P.s. I nasa dijagnoza je OAT pa se svejedno desila spontana trudnoca... ne treba gubiti nadu u kućnu radinost  :Smile:

----------


## aska

> Pitale ste me koliko imama godina -- 36 mi je godina tek!


Imas odlicnu reakciju tj imala si dosta js.Ja s 37 max 7 js.Samo naprijed.Drugi put ce biti pogodak  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

Cure veliki zagrljaj i dobre vibre svima~~~~~~~~

Sarasvati, žao mi je radi ovako lošeg ishoda. :Love:  

Bez obzira na stanje na koje ne možete utjecati-loš spermiogram, u tvojoj stimulaciji zasigurno je napravljeno više grešaka.  :Sad: 

Predlažem da oko spermiograma zatražite savjet embriologa Stanića koji povremeno radi kod Škvorca (eventualna kriopohrana prije sljedećeg postupka stimulacije), i da se o okolnostima ove stimulacije konzultiraš s nekim drugim subspecijalistom humane reprodukcije. Jer radi se o totalnom fijasku stimuliranog postupka kod mlade i zdrave žene, da bi ostali samo na mišljenju liječnika koji je taj postupak i proveo.



I da, na žalost, ovdje se radi o postupku standardne stimulacje na teret HZZO-a, za koji poliklinika Škvorc dobije samo iznos od 10 046 kn. 
Taj iznos bi trebao pokriti sve troškove postupka-materijal, preglede, zahvate, lijekove... U ovom iznosi u poliklinici Škvorc je i trošak kripohrane preostalih embrija-taj postupak, iako je izlistan na cjeniku HZZO-a kao poseban postupak, nije bio predmet ugovaranja privatne poliklinike i HZZO-a. 
U cijenu od 10 046 kn, uključen je također i naknadni transferi odleđenih embrija.

Svi pacijenti i pacijentice koje se liječe na teret HZZO-a, moraju imati na umu da je cijena postupka preniska, i da u okviru tog iznosa mnogi neplodni parovi ne mogu dobiti odgovarajući postupak liječenja.  :Sad:

----------


## InesJ

Nakon svakodnevnog citanja, evo da se i mi javimo sa svojim dosadasnjim iskustvom. Nakon saznanja da imamo teski oblik OAT III stupanj, krenuli smo i mi putem MPO-a. Nakon sloma zivaca na SD-u, i stalno jos jednog papira (godinu i pol pretraga bez ijednog postupka), skupili smo novceke i otisli kod dr. Radoncica. Puna stimulacija, 11 js, 9 zrelih, 7 oplodjenih ICSI metodom. Vracene 2 blastociste u nedjelju. Cekamo betu nestrpljivo. Velika podrska svim zenama, nije ovo lako, priznajem.

----------


## maritas

Taj iznos je stvarno mali. Ja sam samo lijekove platila 6.5-7tis kn.
Ispada da starije bolje da ne idu privatno preko hzzo-a. Ne kazem da ce biti namjerno zakinute, ali nije lako donositi ni doktoru odluke. I on vjerojatno ima i svoju djecu ili kredite na koje treba misliti.

----------


## Inso

Ja sam bila i privatno i preko hzzo u postupcima i mogu reci da nikakvu razliku nisam primjetila, ni u kolicini stimulacije ni u odnosu lijecnika prema meni

----------


## InesJ

Ne znam, meni je osjetna razlika. Stvarno su se na SD-u poigravali s nama, jednom sam sjedila u cekaonici 3 sata, da bi rekli da ponovimo nalaz urina - i to sve od MM. Kad je prosla godina, rekli su nam da moramo ponovno raditi pretrage na HIV i hepatitise, a po Zakonu isti vrijede 2 godine. Da ne spominjem narucivanje kod njihovog urologa nakon 2 mjeseca, itd... Doslo mi je da vristim i placem u istom trenutku. S druge strane, dr. R me odusevio na prvu. Vec dugo nisam upoznala tako divnog doktora.

----------


## aska

Markeri hepatitisa i HIV po novom zakonu vrijede samo 6 mj.Privatno nisam isla ali da imam novaca voljela bih.Stedim koliko mogu pa cu vidjeti.Razlika je vjerujem ogromna ali mislim da to zavisi i od lijecnika koji te vodi i od tvoje dijagnoze i sl.Nekad davno i ja sam isla na SD i ne znam jel uopce treba komentirati da sam slana na inseminaciju bez provjere jajovoda s mojom anamnezom.A kad sam to spomenula dobila sam jezikovu juhu od lijecnice.
Sad ovdje opet nitko mi nije kontrolirao ni osnovne hormone,ali promjenila sam lijecnika pa se nadam barem tome.I ono sto mene je uvijek najvise cudilo(a mozda je to normalno) da mi lijecnik kad dodjem po lijekove izda papiric s kojim idem po njih i tamo mi vec unaprijed pise koliko cu ampula potrositi kojeg lijeka.Ili nagadja pa dobro pogodi ili zapravo nikad i nije data prava stimulacija pa bi mozda i imala bolje izglede.I mozda je to ovo sto je Inesz rekla dobije se koliko se smije potrositi i po tome nam daju terapiju pa kome uspije.Vidjela sam na punkcijama zene s manje godina a s manje js od mene,sve u svemu rijetko koja da je imala neki veci broj.Zato me ovo za Sarasvati cak i odusevilo samo nazalost lose je ispalo i jako mi je zao.

----------


## Inso

Očito je do ustanove i do doktora, ali mislim da nije do toga jel preko hzzo ili ne.
Ja sam sad konkretno u Petrovoj i oni su super što se tiče termina i lijekova, sve ide brzo i podmazano

----------


## InesJ

Ma do svega, od toga da se dovoljno ne ulaze u bolnice, doktori su preoptereceni s velikom kolicinom pacijenata, da ne nabrajamo dalje. Mozda bi i oni htjeli vise, ali ne mogu. Bude se to s vremenom promijenilo, nadamo se

----------


## aska

Neki bi htjeli a neki i ne znam bas.Da te posalju na osnovne pretrage svi bi trebali,ali ocito neke nije briga.I to je nazalost realnost.Dok vjerujem da to privatnici rade i te nalaze traze.Svi.

----------


## InesJ

Ah, iz svoje koze ne mozemo van. Meni je vec bilo svega dosta, i znala sam da s nasom dijagnozom nemamo sto cekati i traziti one koji nam mogu realno pomoci. Dr. Patrik se stvarno potrudio, objasnio kak to sve funkcionira i odradio odlican posao. Nadamo se sada najboljem i sretnom ishodu.

----------


## aska

Izabrali ste odlican tim,i ja bih tako da idem privatno.Sretno!

----------


## InesJ

Hvala Aska. Neka nam se svima ostvari zelja. A do tad, samo hrabro. Nakon 4 god, bilo bi lijepo vidjeti plusic

----------


## sarasvati

> Sarasvati,tako je i moj dr polagao veelike nade u nas postupak i debelo se razocarao kad je ispalo lose..
> Definitivno i mi ostajemo dan duze u stimulaciji i sa jacom dozom..
> Pratimo se sara
> I mi krecemo krajem 1 mjeseca i vjerujem da ce to biti to!
> Znamo gdje se kriju problemi i napadamo ih!
> 
> Zivo me sarasvati zapravo zanima kakav je bio spermio kada ste zaceli svoju curku..nevjerovatno da je sada toliko los..
> 
> Jos jedno svaka cast na pozitivi-ja sam bila totalna kontra od tebe ,dugo mi je trebalo da sve prihvatim..
> Ugl,zelim ti srecu u iducem postupku!


Ja nisam stekla dojam da se moj doktor i na koji način emocionalno vezao, ali to me ne čudi i to mi je ok. Sestre već jesu. 
Istu stvar je za spermiogram i moj partener rekao...da nam je znati je li bio loš ili se sve ovo dogodilo u međuvremenu.
Ja mislim da mi nećemo odmah krenuti jer sad smo započeli s novom seansom za partnera; hrana, dodaci, odjeća, bez bicikla... i onda ostavimo taman jedan mjesec (tri mjeseca je sprmatogeneza, jel da?) da bebu napravimo doma.  :Very Happy: 

milasova, držim ti/nam fige! 




> Milasova i Sarasvati sretno dalje i da slijedeci postupak bude dobitni... pratim vas ❤️
> 
> P.s. I nasa dijagnoza je OAT pa se svejedno desila spontana trudnoca... ne treba gubiti nadu u kućnu radinost


Hvala ti! Da, ja i dalje ne gubim nadu u kućnu radinost, imala sam i ja blighted ovum u devetom mjesecu prošle godine. Tak da neki ipak dopliva... Sad nam je dvije godine da pokušavamo. 




> Imas odlicnu reakciju tj imala si dosta js.Ja s 37 max 7 js.Samo naprijed.Drugi put ce biti pogodak


Da, tak mi je i doktor rekao: "S obzirom na vaše godine..." pa se na kraju posipao pepelom. Sam da nije početnička sreća u pitanju  :Laughing: 





> Nakon 4 god, bilo bi lijepo vidjeti plusic


Želim ti plussss!

----------


## sarasvati

> Sarasvati, žao mi je radi ovako lošeg ishoda. 
> 
> Bez obzira na stanje na koje ne možete utjecati-loš spermiogram, u tvojoj stimulaciji zasigurno je napravljeno više grešaka. 
> 
> Predlažem da oko spermiograma zatražite savjet embriologa Stanića koji povremeno radi kod Škvorca (eventualna kriopohrana prije sljedećeg postupka stimulacije), i da se o okolnostima ove stimulacije konzultiraš s nekim drugim subspecijalistom humane reprodukcije. Jer radi se o totalnom fijasku stimuliranog postupka kod mlade i zdrave žene, da bi ostali samo na mišljenju liječnika koji je taj postupak i proveo.
> 
> 
> 
> I da, na žalost, ovdje se radi o postupku standardne stimulacje na teret HZZO-a, za koji poliklinika Škvorc dobije samo iznos od 10 046 kn. 
> ...


Mogu nazvati Š. i pitati za dr. Stanića ili njega potražim negdje drugdje? Što misliš kad kažeš "eventualn kriopohrana prije sljedećeg postupka", što bismo pohranili?

Za odlazak kod drugog specijaliste, raspitam se o preporukama i onda odem s papirima na konzultacije kao što sam došla na one prve kod Š.? Platim i ne obvezuju me? Iako preko HZZO-a mi još jedino BetaPlus preostaje, ako vladam dobro vladam informacijama. Ali u BetaPlus se plaća naknadni transfer, jel da?

Ajme, kako zaboli tvoja posljednja rečenica. Ali ako je tako, može li se ponuditi nadoplata za bolje? Ovako ispada dobar postotak bacanja novca u vjetar. Pomažemo, ali ponekad nedovoljno. Neki bi mogli sudjelovati s nekim iznosom.

----------


## Frixie

Naša dijagnoza je u potpisu (teška OAT kod nas znači do 10 spermija u ejakulatu), a kako su naše stimulacije izgledale možete vidjeti ovdje. Uputnica D1 koju dobijete za postupak u poliklinici Š ili za državnu polikliniku je ista, razlika je jedino što u bolnici možete u tijeku postupka vaditi i progesteron i LH i E2 jer bolnica ima lab. Kod Š to nije moguće, jer on nema lab i ne vadi krv. Drugim riječima: želite li znati vrijednosti E2 prije davanja štoperice trebate izvaditi krv u privatnom labu o svom trošku ili tražiti ginekologa uputnicu za bolničko vađenje.

Lijekove u privatnim poliklinikama ne možete nadoplatiti (slobodno pitajte), nego uz sreću koja je potrebna na ovom putu, potrebno je imati i znanje i inzistirati na nekim stvarima (dozama, jačinama) tijekom liječenja. Nažalost, to je tako.

Dr. Š ima svoju shemu (kao i svaki dr.) koje se drži. U nekim slučajevima se neke pacijentice nažalost ne uklapaju u standardni kalup i po meni dolazi do fijaska kao što je bio kod sarasvati, pa je stoga tu potrebno i vaše znanje na temelju kojeg možete davati sugestije i probati dovesti mak na svoj konac ako se ne slađete s dr. mišljenjem.

Mi smo od tri stimulacije u dvije gdje je bilo oplodnje došli do blastica. Drugim riječima, stimulacija je pogođena, biolozi su odradili vrhunski posao (obratite opet pažnju na dijagnozu). Jednom je bila Sonja, jednom crna ženska iz Petrove, a jednom kad nije došlo do oplodnje je bio Stanić (dao je sve od sebe, al nažalost js je bila grozna). 

Uvijek kad izgubite postupak, kad ne dođe do transfera tražite "otpusno pismo", pogledajte koliko je js bilo prilikom punkcije, u kojim fazama su bile, kakav je bio spermiogram i na temelju tog dogovarajte iduću stimulaciju: jače doze, promjenu lijeka, raniju/kasniju punkciju ...

*sarasvati* Embriolog Stanić je stalni zaposlenik Repromeda i njega možeš tamo kontaktirati.

----------


## Vrci

dr. Š nema lab, ali se i kod njega može vaditi krv. Ujutro vade i šalje se mislim u Breyer sad? Ja inače u njihovoj poliklinici često vadim krv
Isto kao što B+ nema lab, ali sam E2 išla s njihovom preporukom vaditi u Sunce i oni su odmah u B+ slali nalaz

----------


## Frixie

Mislila sam preko HZZO, a da je pokriveno D1 uputnicom, krivo sam se u postu izrazila.

I baš zato što nije pokriveno D1 uputnicom dr. Š je stava da ne želi dodatan trošak dati pacijentici da plaća to vađenje.

----------


## aska

Frixie sve ovo sto si navela stoji,i ja se s tim slazem.Isto tako ni ne traze svuda svi doktori nalaze estradiola prije stoperice.Recimo moj u Petrovoj i nije trazio,ali mene je bilo razljutilo sto se postupak vodio ofrlje mimo toga i sama sam razmisljala preci kod dr.Skvorca.Medjutim,dobila sam i smrzlice i dok god imam smrzlice ne mogu u novi postupak drugdje a ne da mi se prebacivati ih i sva zamrzlama oko toga.Pa onda kad sam napokon nakon 2 mj dobila otpusno pismo nije mi doktor naveo nista od ovoga sto si navela a znam da je trebalo,u proslom otpusnom koje je radio drugi doktor sve je bilo lijepo navedeno.Ogorcena i ljuta promjenila sam barem doktora kad vec ne mogu ustanovu.
Sarasvati,mislim da se na konzultacije moze otici gdje god ti zelis,nisi obavezna nakon toga i tamo postupak.Ispravite me ako grijesim.

----------


## Inesz

Sarasvati,
konzultacije možeš obaviti bilo gdje. Te konzultacije se plate, nisi u nikakvoj obvezi daljnjeg postupka u toj klinici.

Na konzultacijama bih obzirom na teži oblik OAT, pitala za opciju zamrzavanja uzoraka sjemena u ovom periodu prije stimulacije tako da u rezervi imate zamrznute ako nalaz na sam dan punkcije bude jako loš.

----------


## Frixie

Cure informirajte se, tražite načina za uspjeh i borite se.


*aska* na zahtjev dobiješ kakve su oocite bile aspirirane, jer je to posao biologa. Dr. samo napiše zrele/nezrele.

----------


## Kadauna

@Frixie - zna li se kod Škvorca kakve su kvalitete zameci koje tamo vraćaju, daju li vam informaciju o tome?

----------


## Frixie

Da, dobiješ uvijek ocjenu pismeno u "karton" (npr. zadnju stim. sam imala 2xAA i 2xBB), a prije transfera se sjedne s biologom i on objasni sve: što je imao za oplodnju, kakve su bile js, kakav je bio spermio, jel bio IVF ili ICSI i kako su se razvijali zameci, koje su ocjene i koliko ih ide u transfer, a koliko ih ide u kriopohranu.

Razgovor je fakat detaljan i tu se dr. ne miješa.

----------


## Kadauna

ovo mi je iskreno baš onako super! 

Drago mi je da bez uvijanja kažu kakvi su zameci, koliko su jajnih stanici dobili, koliko ih je bilo u MII fazi. koliko ih se oplodilo i kako razvijalo..... 

Tamo su nekada Kniewaldi radili... oni su već imali takve razgovore s pacijentima bez ovih ocjena zametaka koje ti navodiš - a koje su vidim po istanbulskom konsenzusu...... super za za polikliniku Škvorc!

----------


## aska

Frixie u prvom otpusnom pismu mi je tad doktor koji je radio transfer naveo da su jajne stanice lose morfologije.Sad u ovom drugom otpusnom nista nije napisano,usmeno znam da je bio jedan zametak triploidni..tako da iskreno nadam se da su bile bolje jer sam od 4 js oplodjene dobila 4 blastociste ,po rijecima embriologa odlicne ali nikakve ocjene nam ne kazu niti daju da vidimo.Tako da je kao sto kaze Kadauna meni ovo super i tako bi trebalo biti u svakoj ustanovi! Koliko sam shvatila meni su onu najbolju odmah stavili na smrzavanje tj receno mi je da nju ne uzimam da ona svakako mora ici na smrzavanje a za ostale smo se dogovarali sta cemo i kako cemo.Ali ovakve ocjene nisam dobila na uvid,pokusala sam skicnuti na papir ali bezuspjesno  :Embarassed:

----------


## cerepaha

Cure koje ste u Repromedu ili kod dr. Škvorca, je l' znate kakvo im je radno vrijeme sad oko blagdana? Znam da je kod Škvorca svaki dan radni do Nove, ali ne znam dalje. A ni kod dr. Radončića mi se nitko danas popodne ne javlja. Beta danas negativna, pa planiram gdje mogu stići odraditi sljedeći postupak sa što kraćom pauzom.

----------


## InesJ

Cerepaha, mi smo u Repromedu, oni ti pon i sri rade popodne, uto, cet i pet ujutro. 
Aska, mene je biolog zvao svaki dan od punkcije da me obavijesti u kakvoj su fazi embriji, kako se razvijaju i koliko ih je ostalo. Na dan transfera dobila sam slikicu blastica prije vracanja, i slikicu uzv-a nakon transfera.

----------


## aska

Mi zovemo sami i kazu nam stanje kao i vama,drugi dan nakon punkcije i treci dan da znamo kad je transfer,ali slicica nema.To vjerujem da rade samo privatne poliklinike.Bilo bi lijepo imati ih  :Smile:

----------


## InesJ

Da, fora je totalno slikica, bas vidis kak izgledaju. A gle, lijepa uspomena kako god. Inace nisam tip koji pati na luksuz, ne mora me nitko s perom gladiti po ri.., ali lijepo se vidi kad se brinu o tebi kao da si ono, someone special. I nema cekanja po 3 sata, isla sam na uzv prije posla, nisam cak ni kasnila.

----------


## sarasvati

> Naša dijagnoza je u potpisu (teška OAT kod nas znači do 10 spermija u ejakulatu)
> 
> 
> Dr. Š ima svoju shemu (kao i svaki dr.) koje se drži. U nekim slučajevima se neke pacijentice nažalost ne uklapaju u standardni kalup i po meni dolazi do fijaska kao što je bio kod sarasvati, pa je stoga tu potrebno i vaše znanje na temelju kojeg možete davati sugestije i probati dovesti mak na svoj konac ako se ne slađete s dr. mišljenjem.
> 
> Mi smo od tri stimulacije u dvije gdje je bilo oplodnje došli do blastica. Drugim riječima, stimulacija je pogođena, biolozi su odradili vrhunski posao (obratite opet pažnju na dijagnozu). Jednom je bila Sonja, jednom crna ženska iz Petrove, a jednom kad nije došlo do oplodnje je bio Stanić (dao je sve od sebe, al nažalost js je bila grozna). 
> 
> Uvijek kad izgubite postupak, kad ne dođe do transfera tražite "otpusno pismo", pogledajte koliko je js bilo prilikom punkcije, u kojim fazama su bile, kakav je bio spermiogram i na temelju tog dogovarajte iduću stimulaciju: jače doze, promjenu lijeka, raniju/kasniju punkciju ...
> 
> *sarasvati* Embriolog Stanić je stalni zaposlenik Repromeda i njega možeš tamo kontaktirati.


Ja sam u petak zvala dr. Š jer sam se sjetila kako je on obavio sa mnom telefonski razgovor i nisam dobila nikakav papir. Nazvala, zamolila. Rekao je da će mi ga poslati mejlom. Onda sam ponovno zvala da dam mejl, jer ne sjećam se imaju liga, i nitko mi se više nije javio na telefon. Sutra je novi (radni) dan i nazvat ću ponovno jer je rekao da će mi ga vjerojatno sutra poslati je neće imati vremena ranije. Nadam se da hoće jer mi ne bi bilo drago da mi više nije mio doktor.

----------


## LaraLana

*Sarasvati* kakvu si ti tocno stimulaciju imala? Kolimo jedinca na dan si primala?

*Frixie* pisala sam ti na drugoj temi vezano za prirodnjake. Citajuci ovaj forum sve vise nalazim "bjezanje js" u prirodnjaku kod dr. Š sto je se i kod tebe dogodilo.
Meni se sve vise cini da tamo nesto ne stima i jednostavno ne mogu vjerovati ovo sto je sedogodilo kod sarasvati. Ali vec je netko to sve dobro objasnio na propuste i uputio sarasvati sto i kako dalje.

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam primala 2dc-5dc 200IJ Ovaleapa; 6dc-9dc 150IJ Ovaleapa i 0,25 s.c. Cetrotidea i 10dc 1 Ovitrelle.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja sam primala 2dc-5dc 200IJ Ovaleapa; 6dc-9dc 150IJ Ovaleapa i 0,25 s.c. Cetrotidea i 10dc 1 Ovitrelle.


Svakako bi ti savjetovala da kad budes u mogucnosti odes sa svim svojim nalazima i papirima od dr. Š kod jos nekoga na konzultacije. 
Jako lijepo si reagirala na terapiju al treba naci uzrok zasto je toliko stanica bilo nezrelo bez obzira sto su folikuli bili od 18 mm pa cak i veci.
Ovitrelle je od 6500 jedinica pa bi bilo dobro u iducem postupku uzeti 10000 jedinica.

----------


## sarasvati

Da nisam bila na putu, imala bih punkciju dan ranije. 
Na dan punkcije (12dc) folikuli su bili 18,7; 20,5; 22,9; 23,1; 23,4 i 26,9 na desnom i 18,6; 19,1; 19,7; 21,2; 22,4; 22,5; 22,7 na lijevom.

----------


## LaraLana

> Da nisam bila na putu, imala bih punkciju dan ranije. 
> Na dan punkcije (12dc) folikuli su bili 18,7; 20,5; 22,9; 23,1; 23,4 i 26,9 na desnom i 18,6; 19,1; 19,7; 21,2; 22,4; 22,5; 22,7 na lijevom.


Bas steta sto nisi vadila estradiol jer mislim da bi bilo puno pametnije. Ovi svi sto su preko 20 mm su po meni zreli folikuli. Ovaj od 26.9 je mozda vec bio cista. Po velicini folikula je trebalo 8 js zrelih biti.
Dal ti je biolog spominjao mozda da je i prezrelih bilo?

----------


## sarasvati

Ja nisam u tom trenutku znala za estradiol, saznala tek nakon što se sve dogodilo. Nije biolog to spomenuo. Samo da je možda za mene bolje putiti te da "propadnu" i da ostane više zrelih.

----------


## sarasvati

Stiglo mi je otpusno pismo: od 12 dobivenih oocita bilo 6xGV, 2xM I i na 4 oocite se napravio ICSI. Na dan punkcije spermiogram: oligoastenoteratozoospermia, 2% morfološki urednih spermija. 
Terato je došetalo u dijagnozu.

----------


## aska

Sarasvati,slicnu stimulaciju sam imala ja u prvom postupku s Gonalima,osim 200 ij ja sam prvo imala 225 ij,kasnije kao ti 150 ij,s time da sam ja stopericu primila tek 13 dc i to na dosta manje folikule,najveci je bio 19,5 a najmanji 14 mm,i bilo ih je 7.I estradiol je bio 2200 ng/l sto je trebalo znaciti da su sve zrele pa da cak imam i vise od 7js a nije tako bilo.Nisam imala vise od 7js,2 su bile nezrele.Tako da sam ja jedna od onih skeptika koja se ne drzi estradiola kao sveto pismo jer se kod mene pokazalo da nije posve tocan.To sam vec x puta spomenula.Milasova je slicno prosla.Ali ona je primala i manje doze i mislim da je spominjala nesto i u jacini doze lijeka.Nisam znala da oni mogu utjecati na zrelost,ja sam pretpostavljala da utjecu na njihov rast.Ali,evo u drugom postupku sam stalno primala 225 ij Menopura i sve su bile zrele.Nazalost,ne znam ni kolika im je bila velicina ,ni estradiol jer mi nitko nije mjerio to na dan stoperice.Ali opet tu sam pretpostavila da su bile zrelije zato sto Menopur u sebi sadrzi miks FSH i LH.
Po velicini tvojih folikula cak bi ja laicki rekla da su sve zrele.Ali,nazalost nisu bile.Jel znas sta znaci ovo GV i M u opisu oocita?

----------


## sarasvati

Oznake za zrelost oocite i faze zrelosti. To su mi novi termini pa ih jos tesko drugom objasnim jer ih ni ja bas najbolje ne razumijem. Ako sam dobro shvatila, trebalo bi biti MII da je dobro.

----------


## aska

I meni su novi termini jer ih nikad ne dobijemo na uvid.Tj ne kaze nam se tako,vec samo koliko je bilo zrelo a koliko nezrelo js.

----------


## jelena30

Pozz cure
da li tko zna da li je poliklinika Škvorc dobila ugovot sa HZZO za sljedeću godinu

----------


## Lota555

Meni si rekli da zovem poslije 15.1 pa ce nadju se sve biti rijeseno sa Hzz-om!

----------


## drzimfige

Jel zna tko od kad Lucinger radi u 2018?

----------


## Libra

> Jel zna tko od kad Lucinger radi u 2018?


Nije li netko vec na drugom forumu odgovorio da u "veljaci" pocinje raditi!!!

----------


## jelena30

> Meni si rekli da zovem poslije 15.1 pa ce nadju se sve biti rijeseno sa Hzz-om!


hvala,  mi smo bili sredinom 12 mjeseca i još nisu znali ali je rekao da kako trenutno stvari stoje da bi trebaali dobiti ugovor!

----------


## Isabel

Evo da se i ja malo javim. 
Imali smo super dugi i teški protolok, bila sam u stimulaciji 22 dana, mic po mic, po 75IU Gonala prvih 9 dana onda po 100IU. Dodatno još 4 Cetrotidea pa umjesto štoperice 2 Decapeptyla i onda na dan punkcije jedan Brevactid. Imala sam 11 velikih folikula uz pregršt malih (PCOS) i blagu HS. 
Od 11 folikula dobili smo 4 jako lijepe zrele jajne stanice i sve su se oplodile! Bili smo super sretni  :Very Happy: s rezultatom. Kaž dr. 100% uspješnost! Išli smo na blastoceste i 5. dana tri su bile A kategorije, jedna B. 

26.12. vratili smo jednu a 1+2 smo zamrznuli, i sad čekam betu! Od tog dana sam mala ljekarna: pijem Decortin, Duphaston i Euthyrox, svaku večer Crinone gel i 1 injekciju Clexanea. 


Ja sam jaaako zadovoljna cijelim postupkom, tretmanom, stručnošću i strpljivošću klinike i dr. Škvorca, sve pohvale! Bili su odlučni u svakom trenutku, ja sam jako zeznut i kompliciran case i svaka im čast na svemu.

----------


## sarasvati

Baš mi je drago, Isabel!! I što si zadovoljna i s dosadašnjim ishodom!  :Smile: 

ps. koja ti/vam je dijagnoza?

----------


## Isabel

MD je sve ok, normozoospermija a ja imam teški PCO, anovulatorne cikluse, slabu štitnjaču i skroz poremećene hormone. I bome u cvijetu mladosti, 36 i pol god  :Smile: .

----------


## Inesz

Isabel, puno sreće u postupku.  
Važan je tvoj osjecaj zadovoljstva kojeg imaš.
Ali, ipak, dobiti samo 4 jajne stanice od 11 folikula primjerene veličine za punkciju, ipak ne predstavlja baš sjajan rezultat.  :Sad: 

Dobra je vijest da su zrele js oplođene (normozoospermia?) i da ste dobili blastice za svježi transfer i kriopohranu.

 :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Isabel a koliko dugo ti piješ Euthirox za štinjaču? Tvoj slučaj me podsjetio na moj kada mi je većina folikula bila prazna

----------


## Isabel

*Mali Mimi,* Euthyrox pijem ca godinu dana, 2x25. Misliš da to ima veze?
*
Inesz*,  znam što misliš ali opet ovdje treba biti svjestan težine slučaja,  rizika koji nosi PCOS, godina i svega ostalog prije paušalnog očekivanja  idealnih rezultata. Ja mislim da je ovo najbolje što smo mogli dobiti s  obzirom na sve tj. ne mislim da je nestručnost, neznanje i brzina  postupka razultirala malim brojem zrelih stanica. Znam što je nažalost  bilo kod *Sarasvati* i ne ulazim u to, i meni se tamo iz  laičke perspektive čini da je sve bilo prebrzo no ovdje mislim da to  nije slučaj. 
U Poliklinici kod dr. na folikulometriji sam bila doslovce svaki drugi  dan i polako je sve dizao, jajne su stanice imale idealne uvjete za rast  i ostalo, obzirom na moje jajnike, neukrotiv i nemoguč PCO, štitnjaču i  ostalo svaka mu čast! 
Kod jako puno njih završila bi sa preko 30  ogromnih folikula, na teškoj hiperstimulaciji, možda torziji i  perforaciji jajnica. Kod mene je to jaaaaako delikatno i riskantno tako  da ja u svom slučaju, sa svojim iskustvom niti sekundu ne sumnjam u  znanje, stručnost i ekspertizu dr. Škvorca već naprotiv!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Isabel s obzirom da već piješ dugo trebala je štitnjača biti pod kontrolom, meni je igralo ulogu sad ne mogu govoriti i za tebe

----------


## sarasvati

Uh. Oh. Ja nisam znala za moguću povezanost eutyroxa i praznih folikula. Imate li neki dobar link za pročitati? 
Ja sam dobila Eutyrox jer mi je štitnjača bila 2, 2 i pol. Dobila sam terapiju i nalaz je bilo lošiji, a pala je ispod dva nakon korekcije terapije. (Priznajem, tesko mi je bilo prihvatiti da uopce moram piti Eutyrox.)

----------


## Frixie

*Isabel* jesi vadila betu?
Ja sam imala transfer 22.12., vodio ga je dr. Dubovečak, jer je dr. Škvorc bio na op. Vratili smo dvije 10stanične mrve. Prva beta je bila 310, druga 883. Sad smo u čekanju prvog UZVa  :utezi: 
Da se nadovežem na prazne folikule: mi smo sad punktirali jedan od 22mm i jedan od 16 i oba su nosila zrelu js. Čak i ovaj mići nije bio "prazan" što smo se začudili i dr. Š i ja.

*sarasvati* očisti inbox

----------


## Isabel

*Frixie,*
Sutra trebam vaditi betu ali radila sam jučer na 12dnt test i bio je negativan tako da se ne nadam da bude beta nekaj. Čekam sutra taj nalaz pa da ga odmah pitam za FET.
I meni je bio dr. Dubovečak, ja sam bila 26.12. na transferu, vratili su mi jednu blastocistu, 1+2 zamrznuli.

Jel mogu odmah na FET? Prestajem sa sadašnjom terapijom, pričekam M i onda na Estrofem pretpostavljam?

----------


## Frixie

Ajoj, žao mi je za test.
Ja mislim da možeš odmah, jer znam curu koja je posle bk iz svježeg transfera kod Škvorca odmah išla u FET. 
Oni ovaj tjedan rade pon/sri/pet od 7-15h (petak standardno do 14), a utorak i četvrtak od 12-20 da znaš radi zvanja.
Ako beta bude negativna stani s terapijom kako bi došao novi ciklus, a da li ćete s estrofemom u FET ili prirodnjak FET (makar sumnjam ako si PCOS) vidi s doktorom.

----------


## maca2

Pozz!
Nije me bilo više od godinu dana na ovoj temi...bila sam uvjerena da je MPO priča završena za nas.
I onda nekoliko bebica u bližoj obitelji me ozbiljno poljuljalo u toj odluci!  :Laughing: 

Dakle, "ispucali" smo sva 4 postupka preko HZZO-a. S obzirom na dijagnozu, godine i rezultate stimuliranih postupaka smatram da prirodnjaci nemaju smisla kod nas.
Bila sam jako zadovoljna dr. Š kao liječnikom, stručnjakom i nadasve osobom u zadnja 3 postupka kod njega...Je li išao netko i privatno kod njega u postupak? Ima li kakve razlike, tj.preporučuje li tada neke druge lijekove? Koja je cijena ICSI-ja kod njega?
Koga bi preporučili u HR od privatnika za odraditi postupak?
I na kraju - najvažnije! Je li proradio registar MPO pacijenata, tj. jesu li klinike umrežene i povezane? Ako odradim npr. 2 postupka na račun HZZO-a u klinici A, zna li klinika B za njih ili mogu otići u kliniku B i samo "prešutjeti" ova prijašnja 2 postupka? Ovo može odgovor i u inbox ako nitko ne želi javno, a ima pouzdana iskustva  :Wink: 
Puno hvala!

----------


## Libra

Imaju cijene na stranici poliklinike Š.

----------


## bingibing

https://www.facebook.com/rodaneplodn...65948273479156

"Udruga RODA zatražila je i od HZZO-a je dobila informacije o IVF/ICSI postupcima u privatnim klinikama na teret osiguranja (HZZO) za 2018. godinu:
Poliklinika Škvorc iz Samobora je ugovorila: 
- 200 IVF/ICSI postupaka u prirodnom ciklusu
- 300 IVF/ICSI postupaka u stimuliranom ciklusu-blagi protokol
- 400 IVF/ICSI postupaka u stimuliranom ciklusu - standardni protokol
Poliklinika Betaplus iz Zagreba je ugovorila:
- 20 IVF/ICSI postupaka u prirodnom ciklusu
- 60 IVF/ICSI postupaka u stimuliranom ciklusu-blagi protokol
- 20 IVF/ICSI postupaka u stimuliranom ciklusu - standardni protokol"

*Isabel*,
ja sam odmah nakon biokemijske išla u FET. U stimuliranom ciklusu sam imala vraćene 2 blastice- biokemijska. U FET-u jedna blastica- opet biokemijska.

----------


## Isabel

*Maca 2* ja sam trenutno kod dr. Škvorca, jako sam i s njime i Poliklinikom zadovoljna. Prije 9 godina bila sam u Poliklinici Vili kod dr. Radončića za kojeg također imam samo riječi hvale. Radi njega imam svoju divnu djevojčicu.
E sad, da pojednostavnim: ja da moram plaćati postupak i lijekove definitivno bi išla kod dr. Radončića koji ima svoju MPO kliniku ReproMed i fantastičan tim, no kako smo se oslučili iskoristiti HZZO postupke koje ne plaćamo onda je moj izbor bio Poliklinika Škvorc. BetaPlus mi se nije svidjela i s njima sam završila.
Slobodno pitaj što god te zanima...

Za povezanost ti nažalost ne znam.

----------


## Isabel

Čula sam se dr. Š. da mu javim da mi je beta 0,6. Rekao je da ako želimo odmah na FET da prestanem sa svom terapijom, pričekam M i odmah dođem k njemu na UZV da vidi ima li cista/priraslica i da li je sve u redu. Ako je onda odmah krećemo s Estrofemom i za cca 20-25 dana mogao bi nam biti novi transfer.

----------


## Isabel

*Bingibing*  :Undecided: , žao mi je. Misliš da je dobro što si išla odmah na FET ili je možda pametnije malo pričekati? Ima li to ikakve veze ili ne?

----------


## bingibing

> *Bingibing* , žao mi je. Misliš da je dobro što si išla odmah na FET ili je možda pametnije malo pričekati? Ima li to ikakve veze ili ne?


Ne znam, iskreno odgovor na ovo pitanje. Meni je dr. rekao da medicinskih razloga nema da ne idem odmah s idućim ciklusom, pa smo išli odmah. Sad kad gledam unazad, vjerojatno bi isto napravila jer nismo imali šta čekati. Mislim da bi me isto psihički dotuklo i da smo išli kasnije u FET.

----------


## Isabel

Meni je moj dragi predložio da se ja malo odmorim pa da onda idemo opet ali ja si nekako mislim da ako nema drugih medicinskih razloga da bi ipak da idemo odmah. Baš to, i da sad "čekam" mjesec dva ne bi bila super, casual i relaxed jer znam što želim i što čekam pa bi mi i to razdoblje bilo na neki način stresno. Ako smo sad u tome, idemo pa šta bude, nemam kaj sad čekati i raditi pauze... To čekanje i načekavanje me samo još dodatno opterećuje. 

Malo surfam po netu i zasad sam našla da nema nikakvih poveznica da li je uspješnije ili manje uspješno ide li se odmah, i sve pokazuje na to da ako nema med. razloga nema potrebe za pauzom. Tako kažu strane studije na googleu  :Smile: .

----------


## fusa

Bok cure! Mi isto krećemo sad u 2mj kod Škvorca na ivf( treći stimulirani, prvi kod njega). Pa me zanima dali mm treba na dan punkcije uputnica za spermiogram? I što se večinom dobiva kod njega nakon transfera? Ja ću krajem mjeseca otići gore i tamo mislim ostati do transfera, pa neznam kako ću doć do uputnice od svoje gin za ljekove koji se koriste nakon transfera....I da, što se tamo dobije protiv bolova na punkciji? Mislim da ću si ja platiti anesteziju ako ću imati više od 10 folikula, ali ako ih bde manje jel se da preživjet bez anestezije?

----------


## Frixie

*fusa* Ako ste prošli konzultacije, onda ti treba D1 uputnica na temelju koje ti je sve pokriveno u postupku, osim anestezije kod punkcije. Nju nosiš na prvu fm.

Ja sam imala punkciju na živo 2 folikula i meni nije bilo ugodno, popila sam to jutro normabel, a posle ibuprofen. Jednom me nakon punkcije s anestezijom boljelo, pa sam dobila intravenozno nešto portiv boli (mislim ketonal il slično). Ja osobno iznad 3 folikula ne bi na živo. 
Princip bez anestezije (govorim sve ovo za Š.) je da dobiješ lokalni anestetik u rodnicu i na doktorovo odbrojavanje slijedi pik. Svaki put te upozori kad će te piknuti.

Nakon punkcije, dobiješ "otpusno" pismo i bijele recepte, na temelju kojih ti gin piše uputnice. Njegova praksa posle punkcije je Crinone + još jedan progesteron (utrići, dufići), Aspirin 100, Folacin, Decortin (ne računam euthyrox kojeg dobiju pacijentice s višim TSH od početka). Govorim ti to da se možeš pripremiti s lijekovima, ako ne stigneš pokazati svojoj dr. upute o terapiji, pa da si pripremiš što možeš.

----------


## fusa

> *fusa* Ako ste prošli konzultacije, onda ti treba D1 uputnica na temelju koje ti je sve pokriveno u postupku, osim anestezije kod punkcije. Nju nosiš na prvu fm.
> 
> Ja sam imala punkciju na živo 2 folikula i meni nije bilo ugodno, popila sam to jutro normabel, a posle ibuprofen. Jednom me nakon punkcije s anestezijom boljelo, pa sam dobila intravenozno nešto portiv boli (mislim ketonal il slično). Ja osobno iznad 3 folikula ne bi na živo. 
> Princip bez anestezije (govorim sve ovo za Š.) je da dobiješ lokalni anestetik u rodnicu i na doktorovo odbrojavanje slijedi pik. Svaki put te upozori kad će te piknuti.
> 
> Nakon punkcije, dobiješ "otpusno" pismo i bijele recepte, na temelju kojih ti gin piše uputnice. Njegova praksa posle punkcije je Crinone + još jedan progesteron (utrići, dufići), Aspirin 100, Folacin, Decortin (ne računam euthyrox kojeg dobiju pacijentice s višim TSH od početka). Govorim ti to da se možeš pripremiti s lijekovima, ako ne stigneš pokazati svojoj dr. upute o terapiji, pa da si pripremiš što možeš.


E hvala Frixie :D. Ostalo mi nešto crinone gela a ostalo ću poslati nekom po pošti da mi gin pusti recept jer mi ova moja gin neće ništa dati bez da ima napismeno. Neznam za spermiogram sam u RI uvijek morala nositi posebnu uputnicu za muža na dan punkcije. Super što tu to ne treba. Biti će anestezija onda sigurno jer ja uvijek imam više od 10 folikula...a neda mi se trpiti. 31.1. imam 1.fm i baš sam uzbuđena, stvarno se nadam da mi se neće ponoviti isto što i u prijašnjim postupcima. Sad sam se zadnjih mj dana trpala svim dodacima što ste rekle da je dobro za js + folate pošto sam dupli MTHFR heterozigot, pa možda pomogne što...jedino što nisam B12 uzela, sad razmišljam da naručim, ali kad dođe uzimala bi samo nekih 2,3 tjedna do punkcije p neznam jel se isplati?

----------


## kameleon

frixie kako to da Š daje dupli progesteron?
fusa sretno!!!!

----------


## jelena30

Ima li tko da je prenosio smrznuti materijal iz jedne klinike u drugu. Znam da moram napisati zahtjev na povjerenstvo da li ste slale poštom, išle osobno ili mailom i koliko je to odlčivanje trajalo

----------


## kameleon

ja sam prenosila. prvo moraš odlučiti u koju kliniku ćeš prenijeti, otići tamo i oni će ti dati papire koje treba ispuniti i to smo nosili na potpis u staru bolnicu i onda u ministarstvo, osobno na uruđbiranje. Kako je to bilo u 6 mjesecu, a povjerenstvo se sastalo dva tri dana prije nego sam ja predala papire, ponovo su se sastali tek u 9 mjesecu( radi godišnjih odmora) i tada nam odobrili prijenos tkiva. Iz koje u koju kliniku bi prenosila? sretno!!

----------


## Frixie

*jelena30* evo teme za prebacivanje. Isti je postupak i za embrije i za spolne stanice (oocite, tkivo testisa).

*kameleon* iskreno nemam pojma, nisam nikad ni pitala jer sam od početka dobivala 2 progesterona.



Nego, nema cjenika na Škvorcovoj stranici više, jel zna koja da li se što mijenja?

----------


## cerepaha

I ja sam primjetila da su maknuli cjenik, pa sam im poslala mail. Odgovorili su da se cjenik mijenja i da se dr. vraća 15.01., pa će tad objaviti novi cjenik.

----------


## jelena30

> ja sam prenosila. prvo moraš odlučiti u koju kliniku ćeš prenijeti, otići tamo i oni će ti dati papire koje treba ispuniti i to smo nosili na potpis u staru bolnicu i onda u ministarstvo, osobno na uruđbiranje. Kako je to bilo u 6 mjesecu, a povjerenstvo se sastalo dva tri dana prije nego sam ja predala papire, ponovo su se sastali tek u 9 mjesecu( radi godišnjih odmora) i tada nam odobrili prijenos tkiva. Iz koje u koju kliniku bi prenosila? sretno!!


Mi bi sa VV trebali prenijeti u polikliniku Škvorc

----------


## Isabel

Ja sam danas na 2dc krenula s 2x2 Estrofema 2mg., sljedeći tjedan idem na UZV da pogleda stanje pa ćemo ovisno o tome dogovoriti za dalje. Ja se nadam da će na UZV biti sve okej pa da možemo još u ovom mjesecu na FET  :Smile: !

----------


## CHIARA...

Isabel jeste isli na FET? Ti si kod Skvorca? Ja jedva cekam krenuti. Ubija me cekanje...

----------


## Isabel

*Chiara* sve znam  :grouphug: . Čekanje je suludo...Stalno neki bog čekaš  :Cekam:  :Cekam: .
Meni se jako sporo endometrij deblja, danas sam već 22dc, u utorak sam bila na uzv, endić je jedva dostigao 8,0-8,2, jedino se doc uvijek razveseli kako je lijepi trolinijski. Od danas dodatno uz Estrofem pijem Utrogestan, Andol i Decortin i stavljam Crinone.

Transfer je zakazan za ponedjeljak, s tim da ću prvo doći ujutro rano ja još jedan uzv da vidi jel sve spremno. Kaže da se zna desiti da endić ode u sekreciju i da se ispuše pa da se blastocista nepotrebno ne odmrzava jer u tom slučaju moraju je vratiti al ne na baš "plodno tlo".

U kojoj ste vi fazi?

----------


## CHIARA...

Nadam se da ce sve biti u redu u ponedjeljak i da ce biti transfer. A i uz estrofem bi se endometrij trebao jos dodatno podebljati u ovih par dana. Meni je endometrij uvijek trolinijski, ali isto nije jako debel. Drzim fige da blastica ostane s tobom 8 mjeseci. 
Sad skupljamo nalaze tako da na konzultacijama 26.02. imam sve spremno. Ovo je prvi put da idemo u Polikliniku Skvorc pa jos ne znamo sto nas ceka. Pozitivna nervoza.  :Razz: 
Ima li koga u postupcima?

----------


## Isabel

Jučer ujutro endometrij je bio spreman, doktor je bio jako zadovoljan pa smo obavili FET  :Very Happy: . Endometrij je krenuo u sekrecijsko što je i poželjno 8i potaknuto 5 dana Duphastoneom), bio je 9mm, nije se ispuhao. Vraćena mi je jedna odmrznuta blastocista koja je i nakon odmrzavanja bila A kategorije! Kaže biologica da je super, kakvu smo zamrznuli takva je bi bila nakon odmrzavanja  :Heart: .

Sad čekamo 14 dana pa beta. Terapiju nastavljam...

Osjećam se potpuno normalno, nemam nikavih smetnji ni simptoma, jako sam sretna i pozitivna, pokušati ću ne brojati dane do bete i biti happy pregie  :Razz: !

----------


## ema1987

Chiara mi smo na prvim konzultacijama 22.02. Isto kod njih i isto skupljamo sad nalaze..

Malo upadam ko padobranac ali nisam znala do danas za ovu temu.

Ovo nam je prvi ulazak u svijet Ivf, odradili 3 inseminacije I ništa do sad.

----------


## Hope1234

Nakon tri mjeseca evo me opet na temi! Dns bio razg kod dr Škvorca čeka se 26.2 za ultrazvuk i kreće nova borba...sretno svima

----------


## CHIARA...

Isabel bas mi je drago da ste imali FET. A sad vibramo da se mrvica primi. Ovo djeluje obecavajuce.  :Klap: 
Sara kad ti kreces?
Ema sretno i nek uspije iz prve.
Hope mozda se i vidimo 26-og.  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Chiara, ti znaci 26.2. Ja cu dobiti sutra ili preksutra M tako da imamo ovaj ciklus za odlučiti. Sgram je i dalje OAT.

----------


## ema1987

Isabel kad ti je beta? Kako se osjećaš?

Cure koje tek krećete... Već ste bile kod škvorca? Jeste zadovoljne?

----------


## Hope1234

CHIARA možda da... Ja sam ujutro u 9:30 cca...
ema1987- Ja sam bila u 11 mjesecu u postupku nažalost beta0.2... Sada je došao red da krenemo dalje.. Ja sam pre pre zadovoljna
CHIARA vjeruj mi samo opušteno- doktor je duša od čovjeka

----------


## CHIARA...

*Sara* sta ste odlucili?
*Ema* ja jos nisam bila kod Skvorca.
*Hope* ja sam u 10.  :Very Happy:  Nadam se da cu i ja tako reci za njega nakon sto ga upoznam.
*Isabel* ima li novosti? Kad ces raditi test?

----------


## sarasvati

Chiara, nismo još odlučili ništa  :Smile:  Trebam nazvati Š da vidim jesu li mi nalazi dovoljno friški, u petom mjesecu će godina dana da sam radila spolne hormone. Nadam se da neću trebati sve ispočetka. A možda baš i zatrudnim ovaj mjesec! Minijaturni pomak u sgramu mi je dovoljno da se nadam.  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

Drage cure evo ovdje da vam se malo javim.
Mi smo 5.2. vratili jednu blasticu, beta na 11 dnt bila je 286, danas na 14dnt 1169!
Presretni smo  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  i u strahu naravno, idemo dan po dan i nadamo se najboljem!

Doktor je sretan i kaže pregled za cca dva tjedna..

----------


## CHIARA...

Wow Isabel. Cestitam i zelim ti skolsku trudnocu. Koje simptome si imala?

----------


## Sova555

Heeej bok svima, redovito čitam forume, ali eto tek sada prvi put da sam odlučila sudjelovat  :Smile: 
Evo već je negdje 7 godina borbe, prošla sve i svašta kao i sve ovdje. Nakon 3 godine pauze od svih postupaka i eto sad nakon već negdje 5 biokemijskih unutar godine dana  odlučila se ponovo vratit u postupke.
Naručeni smo 26.3 u poliklinici Š gdje su rekli da dođemo sa prikupljenim nalazima. Danas bila kod svoje gin koja je rekla da moram prvo odradit konzultacije pa da će mi tek onda pisat uputnice za pretrage koje će se tražit pa mi sada nije baš jasno s kojim to onda nalazima da dođem? Jedino imam novije nalaze briseva i to je to.
Oprostite na podužem postu,ali sam malo zbunjena.

----------


## Frixie

Na stranici poliklinike Š imaš detaljno što on traži od pregleda, možeš si isprintati i pokazati ginekologici kako bi imala čim više nalaza na konzultacijama.
Ako ipak neće dati, onda će ti Š napisati to sve što traži, pa ćeš naknadno vaditi. Makar mi je suludo da bez spolnih hormona, hormona šitnjače i spermiograma može dr. što konkretno i reći.

Ako možeš traži i dr. opće prakse za uputnice koje ti on može pisati.

----------


## Sova555

I meni je suludu ic bez ikakvih nalaza,od muza je spermiogram nalaz star godinu dana,a ja zadnje imam jedino briseve. Isprintat cu pa cu joj odnijet da mi da uputnice. Hvala na odgovoru

----------


## Hope1234

obično soc. ginekolozi ne daju nista na pamet.kada se odrađuju konzultacije kod dr Š bilo mi poželjno imati neke nalaze çisto radi ubrzavanja procesa...Nakon konzultacija se odrađuje UZV i tada mogu biti donešeni nalazi(uzv da se vidi da li je bila ovulacija,cista i sl).Svi nalazi mogu biti stari do godine dana,doktor procijeni koje treba ponoviti.Ja sam nakon tri mjeseca ponavljala cervikalne briseve i hormone štitnjace

----------


## Sova555

Ginica mi je ok pa mislim da kad joj odnesem to isprintano sa stranice da ne bi trebala imat problema oko uputnica,budemo vidjeli. Da li je i anestezija za punkciju standard kad se ide preko uputnice ili se dodatno placa?

----------


## Hope1234

plaća se 1000 kn

----------


## Sova555

Super,hvala na info. Jesi i ti bila kod njih ili kod nekog drugog?

----------


## Hope1234

sada mi je drugi postupak kod dr Škvorca

----------


## Sova555

Jesi zadovoljna njima? Drzim fige da sve prode dobro

----------


## Hope1234

Jesam jako... Tamo sam već godinama- obavljala preglede,uzv dojke sve sto imaju... I stvarno su svi divni i pristupačni..Imaju razumijevanja i stvarno sve rade tako da si upućena...Od komunikacije do pretraga i pregleda..Nemam ništa za zamjeriti.

----------


## Sova555

Prije sam bila u VG i nisam bila bas odusevljena,tako da se veselim sada za mjesec dana krenut kod njih.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Cure  :Smile:   molila bih Vas dojmove i iskustva u poliklinici Repromed  :Smile:

----------


## Iva86

Fitnessgirl ja sam sad bila u postupku u Repromedu, i oduševljena sam.., 
Ovo mi je peti postupak i do sada sam uvjek dobivala jako malo stanica i u samo dva od četri posupka došla do transvera.. Sada sam imala 10 stanica od kojih 7 zelih na kojima je rađen ICSI i sve su se  oplodile i na 5 dan smo imali 6 blastica, samo jedna je odustala.. vraćene su mi dvije i čerti zamrzute na tri nosača..

Ako već ideš privatno mislim da je Repromed najbolji izbor.. :Heart:  

Sretno!!!

----------


## Bluebella

> Cure   molila bih Vas dojmove i iskustva u poliklinici Repromed


I ja sam bila u Repromedu za drugo dijete, uspjelo iz prve.
Sve pohvale za cijeli tim i moje preporuke!

----------


## November

Cure koje idete privatno preko HZZO - kako to ide s uputnicama? Dakle mene uvijek traže D1 uputnicu, i ta bi trebala vrijediti godinu dana. Pošto ja idem u postupak (i išla sam) prije isteka te uputnice, ipak su me tražili ponovno novu D1. I gin mi ju je dala, iako kaže da se to tako baš nebi smjelo.
Sad planiramo ponovo u postupak (to će mi biti treći unutar godine dana), i ponovno mi treba D1 uputnica (dakle već treća).
Jel to baš tako mora ili?
Gin mi ne radi probleme, daje uputnice, ali me čisto zanima zašto je to tako.

----------


## cerepaha

I mene zanima ovo s uputnicama. Prošli sam mjesec bila u stimuliranom kod dr. Škvorca, a ovaj bismo išli u prirodni postupak. Isto su mi tražili novu uputnicu, nadam se da mi moja gin neće raditi probleme.

----------


## Hope1234

Koliko sam uspjela shvatiti dr Škvorca zbog izlaska ugovora s hzzo-om uputnice su prestale važiti pa treba nove...i sada ova vrijedi dok vrijede postupci do isteka ugovora

----------


## fitnessgirl

November, ako zelis, udi u facebook grupu Roda neplodnost, tamo imas puno info  :Smile:

----------


## fusa

> I mene zanima ovo s uputnicama. Prošli sam mjesec bila u stimuliranom kod dr. Škvorca, a ovaj bismo išli u prirodni postupak. Isto su mi tražili novu uputnicu, nadam se da mi moja gin neće raditi probleme.


Ja baš sad krećem u FET,i isto su me tražili D1 uputnicu(kod Škvorca) , rekla svojoj gin no ona hoće napismeno od dr da idem u FET, donijela i to, ali ne piše da ET prije nije uspio, pa sad dr. Š mora opet pisati da bi dobila D1. Neki ginekolozi daju bez puno pitanja a neki ko moja traže dokaze. Nadam se da ti nećeš imati problema sa time.

----------


## November

Ne koristim Facebook...

Kao da nam nije dovoljno stresno, još i s tim uputnicama moraju dramiti. Nek se dogovore, treba li i smije li se davati tako ili ne. Joj što mi to digne tlak!!!!

----------


## cerepaha

Danas sam dobila d1 uputnicu bez ikakvih problema. Stvarno ne kužim na temelju čega neki ginekolozi kompliciraju. Sestra kod Škvorca mi je jučer objasnila da im hzzo uzme uputnicu za svaki postupak. I logično je onda da nam matični gin treba svaki put izdati novu d1.

----------


## Vaki

Meni moj ginekolog za svaki postupak daje D1 uputnicu mada ju na VV ne trebaju jer tamo vrijedi godinu dana. Stalno mu objašnjavam da ne trebam uputnicu, ali on mi svejedno izdaje novu. Eto, neki pretjeraju, a drugi pak nedaju samo tako. No, ima on zato drugih mušica.

----------


## Sova555

Ja sam danas isla svoju ginicu trazit uputnice za obradu prije konzultacija kod skvorca i nije mi htjela dat dok oni to ne napisu. To mi je totalno glupo jer ne znam s kojim bi nalazima onda trebala doc na konzultacije.

----------


## cerepaha

Sova555, možda da nazoveš Škvorca i zamoliš da ti sastave popis pretraga sa svojim ovjerom i to ti skenirano pošalju na mail? Da bar imaš neke osnovne nalaze onda. Stvarno je besmisleno ići na konzultacije bez ičega, posebno ako ne živiš u blizini Samobora.  Meni je bio trebao njegov recept za naručiti klomifen, pa su mi to tako poslali skenirano mailom.

----------


## Sova555

Budem ih sutra zvala pa zamolila jer stvarno je besmisleno da idem samo sa nalazima briseva iz 12mj i da nista drugo nemam. Bas me razljutila danas,ko da ne razumije sta mi treba i ko da prvi puta idem. Hvala puno na info.

----------


## Hope1234

Sova555 ukoliko ideš na konxultacije možeš doći bez nalaza,i ja sam prvi put tako.ja sam došla bez ičega...u 9 mjesecu sam bila u 10 sam već išla u postupak...Jako brzo se u biti prikupe nalazi...Ja sam u jednom danu vadila i na VV krv i odmah trčala u Petrovu..Zatim sam lijepo s nalazima otisla na prvi uzv i dogovarala dalje.Naravno sve se može oduljiti ukoliko nešto od nalaza ne bude dobro i trebat će neka terapija...A sada jedino da ako si daleko od Smb pa eto čisto da se ne vozikaš stalno...
Sad ne znam da li si već bila u postupcima,imate dijagnozu ili?

----------


## Sova555

Nisam bila u postupcima vec nekih 3 godine. Trebalo mi je predaha i od loseg zivota i partnera. Sada se eto sve poslozilo osim malenog cuda. Od mm spermiogram je odlican,doduse star nalaz vec godinu dana,sada ce radit novi. Tvrdila je ginekologica da je dovoljno da "pljune" kako je rekla,al eto zaredale se jedino biokemijske jedna za drugom. Ja sam imala problema sa ovulacijom i cestim upalama,a sad dr kaze da je sve ok i da joj nisu jasne ceste biokemijske.

----------


## Hope1234

nadam se da ce biti uspješna godina..
Ti možeš i od dr opce prakse tražiti uputnicu za tsh i ft4, a u orivatnom laboratoriju košta 140 kn.Partnerov spermiogram poneseš,a što se tiče briseva  soc ginekologica bi ti ih trebala napraviti bez ikakvih posebnih uputa od mpo doktora...Jer to je nešto što mi žene  pogotovo ako ima nekih problema trebamo ponavljati svakih 6 mj.

----------


## Sova555

Nije dosta samo po sebi stresno jos komplikacije s uputnicama  :Sad:

----------


## Hope1234

meni ni jedan put nije htjela izdati d1 uputnicu dok nisam došla s papirom od Š da evo baš sad krećem u postupak...a dr Š kad spomeneš da ne da uputnicu kosa mu se diže na glavi...rekao je ne bi da Vas šaljem kod mesara po kilo mesa.

----------


## Sova555

Dobro kaze covjek,stvarno smijesno.

----------


## November

Pitanje za cure koje idu privatno i plaćaju - da li postoji mogućnost otplate na rate i ako da, na koliko rata? Pitam u ime frendice, dvoumi se između Lučija i Radončića.

----------


## iva777

Kod Lucija sam placala lijekove u gotovina na dan punkcije , a postupak putem racuna ( racun sam dobila na zadnjoj folikulometriji) .koliko znam nema na rate kod njega ali nisam sigurna.jer nisam.ni pitala

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

S obzirom da radoncic prima kartice, onda preko kartice na rate, mislim da bi moglo. Ima na stranicama koje kartice primaju

----------


## Mala0209

Pozdrav svima, dugo nisam pisala pa evo da i ja nesto napisem.
Kod Lucija sam i ja placala lijekove na dan punkcije a postupak na kraju na dan transfera preko racuna. Mislim da nema mogucnost na rate.

I jedna dobra vijest da unesemo malo pozitive

----------


## Mala0209

> Pozdrav svima, dugo nisam pisala pa evo da i ja nesto napisem.
> Kod Lucija sam i ja placala lijekove na dan punkcije a postupak na kraju na dan transfera preko racuna. Mislim da nema mogucnost na rate.
> 
> I jedna dobra vijest da unesemo malo pozitive


Nastavak nije uhvatilo...

Imamo napokon betu nakon 3IVF-a i evonprvog FET-a  :Smile: ))
Beta 14.dan 860, dva dana nakon 2008, zna li netko da li se mora pravilno matematicki duplati ili ne?

----------


## Sova555

Cestitke na beti i sad samo laganini. Bitno je da se podupla,a sve vise od toga je super bar koliko ja znam.

----------


## Srećica 1986

Pozdrav svima!
Kakva su iskustva sa IVF u Repromedu?
Ja sam se jucer pocela pikati Gonalom,prvi puta idem na IVF,pa me zanima tko je isao u Repromed,od kojeg puta vam je uspjelo,da li boli aspiracija ..sve me zanima pa tko ima volje pišite..

----------


## Iva86

Srećice ja sam nedavno bila u Repromedu, i uspjelo je od prvog pokušaja kod njih, imala sam 4 postupka u drugim klinikama prije..
Punkcija se radi pod lokalnom anestezijom i uopće ne boli, nemoras brinuti..
Sretno!

----------


## Srećica 1986

Hvala ti puno. Čestitam ti na mrvici cuvajte se. Ja idem u srijedu na 1. folikulometriju . Valjda bude nešto...
Nadam se i kod mene od prve.

----------


## Srećica 1986

E da i koju si terapiju imala?

----------


## milasova8

Mogu li se lijekovi kupovati na rate? 
Radimo racunicu za privatni postupak..

----------


## Srećica 1986

> Mogu li se lijekovi kupovati na rate? 
> Radimo racunicu za privatni postupak..


Mogu naravno,u ljekarnama primaju kartice pa je placanje kako vama paše.

----------


## cerepaha

Cure koje su kod Škvorca preko hzzo-a - evo jedna info ako idete u prirodni i pukne folikul prije punkcije. Može se na dan planirane punkcije platiti 450 kn i onda Škvorc ne iskorištava d1 uputnicu, odnosno vrijedi vam za neki sljedeći put. To je 300 kn za štopericu i 150 kn za folikulometriju (iako sam ih ustvari imala 3, za njegove pacijente naplaćuju kao da je bila samo jedna).

----------


## Sova555

Hvala na info,mi bi trebali sljedeci tjedan krenut,m jos kasni pa smo jos u neizvjesnosti jel bude biokemijska opet ili se desilo cudo.

----------


## cerepaha

Držim palčeve za malo čudo i da ti ova info neće trebati :Smile: . Sretnooooooo!

----------


## Inesz

Znači, HZZO osiguranice, imaju u ovim aranžmanima sa privatnim klinikama sve manje i manje svojih prava. 
Zakon o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji (NN 86/12) jasno navodi da osiguranice HZZO-a imaju pravo na teret osiguranja 6 postupaka izvantjelesne oplodnje uz obvezu da 2 budu u prirodnom ciklusu.

Međutim, naše žene kada idu u postupke u privatnim klinikama s ugovorom sa HZZO-om, ne mogu uopće ostvariti pravo da im kompletn trošak postupka bude pokrivena osiguranjem. 
Pacijenticama se dodatno naplaćuju konzultacije, prvi ultrazvuk, anestezija, dodatni postupci poput primjene embrioadhezivnih komponenti prilikom transfera, zatim jedna privatna klinika naplaćuje FET iz postupka na račun HZZO-a...

Sve u svemu, čini se da privatnim klinikama dobro dođu ovi ugovori sa HZZO-om kao izvor dodatnih prihoda, a pacijentice ne uspijevaju u potpunosti ostvariti svoja prava kao osiguranice HZZO-a.  :Sad: 

Znači, privatne klinike koriste javni novac za postupke i istovremeno za te postupke i dio cijene naplaćuju direktno od pacijentica... 

Uglavnom, ne baš sjajna situacija za neplodne parove, ali lijepa prilika da privatne klinike dođu do novih klijenata i ostvare ekstra zaradu.

----------


## Inesz

Vezano u ovu naplatu prema privatnom cjenika za postupke preko HZZO-a u situacijama kada prirodni ciklus ne dođe do stadija aspiracije folikula:

-je li možda poliklinika Škvorc objavila kakve rezultate, pa da pacijentice i pacijenti znaju koliko postupaka u prirodnom ciklusu uopće nije došlo do punkcije radi spontanog prsnuća folikula?

----------


## sarasvati

Nisam vidjela službenu statistiku poliklinike Škvorc, ali otkad sam bila kod njih u postupku češće primjećujem potpise forumašica i ta statistika im ne ide u prilog, nažalost.

NIsam bila u prirodnom postupku, a zanima me - kako se "ulovi" na vrijeme folikul? Je li spontano prsnuće ponekda kriva procjena liječnika ili je uistinu stvar sreće? Čini mi se kao da bi trebala živjeti kod njih dva dana da bismo stvar napravili u pravi trenutak.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Argente

Dobiješ štopericu...folikul bi trebao biti siguran 36 h od primljene štoperice i aspiracija napravljena taman prije nego šta će puknut.

----------


## sarasvati

Aha, znači i u prirodnom se ipak nešto dobije. Ja sam mislila da je prirodni skroz bez ičeg. A kak onda pukne kad ga ovo naštimava? To su onda baš _slučajnosti_ i loša sreća?

----------


## Argente

Štopericu oni daju prema procijenjenom vremenu ovulacije, ona u biti ne služi da bi zaustavila folikul od pucanja, nego da bi u tom pretpostavljenom vremenskom periodu odradila završno sazrijevanje js. Dakle, ne štoperica kao ono što zaustavlja(“stop”), nego kao ono što odbrojava (3,2,1...puk!!) 
Ono što zaustavlja je supresija, koje nema u prirodnjaku. Zato je teže pogoditi u prirodnjaku.
To ti je ukratko, za one koji žele znati više, tu je tema o prirpdnjacima: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60791-I...odnom-ciklusu/

----------


## Argente

Sad sam opet pročitala šta pitaš. Da, kad folikul pukne prije vremena, to je kriva procjena liječnika. U njihovu obranu, nije jednostavno, pogotovo prvi-drugi put dok se ne zna na koliko mm ti folikuli pucaju, u prirodnjacima se uglavnom ne vadi estradiol itd...

----------


## cerepaha

Inesz, samo jedno pojašnjenje za Škvorca. U mom slučaju nije sigurno povukao novce od hzzo-a, jer d1 uputnica nije iskorištena. Moći ću je iskoristiti za sljedeći ivf postupak u 5. mj.
Na dan punkcije nakon uzv-a mi je bilo ponuđeno da biram hoću li iskoristiti uputnicu ili platiti 450kn. Ja sam se odlučila za ovo drugo. Osobno smatram da je to jako fer od strane dr. Ako se dobro sjećam nekih postova, i u državnim bolnicama se može platiti samo štoperica da ti ne propadne postupak na račun hzzo-a. Tako gledano, ja sam platila samo 1 folikulometriju onda.
Meni je Škvorc na prvom uzv objasnio da u 20% slučajeva folikul pukne prije punkcije. Tako da sam bila spremna i na to. 
Uzv je napravljen skoro 35 sati nakon štoperice. Nekako mi je logično da su prirodni postupci stvar sreće. Punkcije se obično odrađuju ujutro, a ne znam bi li mi dan ranije bila zrela js. U pon je folikul bio 13,2, u sri 16,7, u čet štoperica. Po nekoj procjeni rasta u sub na dan punkcije folukul je trebao biti oko 22 mm. U prosjeku, mislim da puca na 20-25 mm. Sad znam da je to prekasno za mene.

----------


## cerepaha

Vezano uz prava pacijenata - sad sam se nečeg sjetila. Kad sam odlučivala u koju ću kliniku u Zgu, poslala sam mail hzzo-u s pitanjem što sve pokriva ugovor Škvorca i hzzo-a. Odgovor im je bio:
"Poštovana,
Možda bi bilo najbolje da kontaktirate Polikliniku Škvorc radi pitanja koja Vas zanimaju. Naime u ugovoru sa Zavodom je navedeno IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu-blagi protokol i standardni protokol.
S poštovanjem,"
Nekako mislim da su nam tu zakinuta prava na informaciju. Prema ovom odgovoru mi privatnik može, teoretski govoreći, naplatiti što god, a ja neću znati jesam li to već platila preko hzzo-a :Undecided:

----------


## Sova555

Koliko ja znam hzzo bi trebao dati na uvid sve sklopljene ugovore sa privatnim klinikama i tocno objasniti sto je pokriveno. Znam slucajeva gdje su ljudi radili pretrage privatno i trazili povrat novaca od hzzo-a zbog dugih lista cekanja i taj novac su i dobili natrag,to je bilo za pretrage koje nemaju veze sa mpo postupcima,ali se treba raspitati. Mi imamo jako puno prava za koja ne znamo. Ja sam se ovaj put odlucila za privatnu iz razloga jer zelim bit sigurna da cu dobiti anesteziju za punkciju jer sam ju od od 12 postupaka dobila samo jednom i ne hvala na zivo vise.

----------


## Vaki

Sova555 - u Petrovoj se isto dobije. Kolegica je bila sad u ožujku i uspavali su je prije punkcije.  :Smile:

----------


## Sova555

Doduse ja sam zadnje bila prije 4godine i to u vinogradskoj i jednom dobila,sve ostalo bez i to mi je bilo grozno. Tako da sad kad smo muz i ja pricali rekla sam da hocu di mogu birat. A i radije bi da me cijelo vrijeme vodi jedan doktor,al svako ima svoje. Nekome negdje pase,nekome ne.

----------


## November

Evo mi smo bili kod dr Škvorca na konzultacijama i uzv, platili smo 800 kn. Dogovorili smo punu stimulaciju preko HZZO za peti mjesec, koliko sam shvatila, platit ćemo još prvi uzv da se vidi ima li cista, a dalje je sve na uputnicu (postupak, lijekovi, zamrzavanje i eventualni fet). Dodatno se plaća anestezija 1000 kn ako ju želim, i embrioglue.
Dr mi se svidio, realan je i iskren, temeljit.
Od nalaza me tražio samo da ponovim hormone štitnjače (stari su godinu dana).
U Beti u prirodnjaku smo uspjeli dobiti zrelu stanicu, unatoč super spermiogramu do oplodnje nije došlo, zašto - ne znamo, ali stanica se može dobiti ako dr prati i još bolje ako poznaje dobro pacijenticu, iako treba i malo sreće rekla bih.
Odradit ćemo prije stimulacije sad još jedan prirodni čisto da popunimo vrijeme, a i nikad se ne zna...
Betom sam jako zadovoljna, tretman je divan, ali im zamjeram što dodatno naplaćuju smrzavanje i fet, a i to što forsiraju fet i vraćanje lošijih embrija u trenutnom postupku...Svaka klinika ima mane definitivno.
Vidjet ćemo sad ako prirodni ne uspije kako će to kod Škvorca ići.
Baš sam s mm razg kako se mišljenja razlikuju jako od doktora do doktora...u Beti su mi rekli da je laparo nepotrebna s obzirom na moju mladost, a škvorc je rekao kako me ne bi primio u postupak s onakvim jajovodom sve i da sam još 5 godina mlađa.
Također, on smatra da je blaga stimulacija u mom slučaju bezveze (slažem se), dok su u beti opet rekli da je blaga dobar izbor opet s obzirom na moje godine.
To me najviše nervira u cijeloj priči, konstantno spominjanje mojih godina.

----------


## Sova555

Kako to da ste dog tek za 5 mj? Mi sad idemo u ponedjeljak na konzultacije i nadala sam se da krecem odma u postupak. M jos nisam dobila,al mislim da budem danas unatoc dva testa +. I jel se moze krenut u postupak ako sam dobila sad nalaz briseva da imam ureaplasmu 10na4?

----------


## November

Ne znam, rekao mi je da im je 4.mj popunjen. 
Ne znam ni za briseve, ali pitaj ga sve i reći će ti jasno.
Ali imaš plus, eeej!Nemoj gubiti nadu!

----------


## Hope1234

Sova555 ja sam imala ureoplasmu nisam isla u postupak dok ju nisam riješila.  Za svaki sam postupak ponavljala cervikalne briseve.po meni bi to trebalo svakako riješiti...Iako znam puno zena da su imale u trudnoćama tu bakteriju...

----------


## Sova555

Nekako ne vjerujem ni da od ovih pluseva bude ista jer krenula neka sukrvica.
Tako sam si i mislila da dok ne rijesim to mi nece dat u postupak,al kad bi mi sve odma. Cekanje je psihicko maltreriranje hahaha

----------


## Hope1234

Kada si planirala ici u postupak...ja sam za ureaplasmu 21 dan pila doksiciklin.nakon toga isla ponavljati(10 dana) i bilo ok..
Drzim ti fige...da ubija to cekanje...ali stvarno...

----------


## Sova555

21 dan??  :Sad:  Inace kad mi je bilo nesto pila sam 10-14 dana ufff
Sad u ponedjeljak idemo na konzultacije kod skvorca pa sam se ja nekak nadala da odma u ovom ciklusu kojeg jos nema  :Smile:

----------


## cerepaha

Za one cure koje su kod privatnika preko hzzo-a - jedna info za putne troškove. Na  webu hzzo-a piše da imamo pravo na naknadu troškova prijevoza bez obzira je p nam neka državna klinika bliže mjestu stanovanja.  Evo link, pa tamo negdje na sredini stranice: http://www.hzzo.hr/obvezno-osiguranj...ova-prijevoza/

----------


## November

Cerepaha hvala na ovome, baš ću pitati svoju gin.

----------


## Sova555

Meni su priznavali troskove samo ako mi je vise od 30km od kuce do bolnice ili privatne.

----------


## Sova555

Za ovaj ciklus nada je nestala,nakon 2 plusa ipak je stigla vjestica

----------


## Sova555

Evo moram rec dojmove od danas od skvorca. MM i ja smo odusevljeni, dr je stvarno pristupacan i jako simpa, sve nam je objasnio. S obzirom na moju novu dg ajmo to tako reci (nizak amh,kaze ko da imam 47g hahaha) u 5mj idemo na ivf/icsi. I moram do 5mj skinut 5kg zbog odredenih rizika. Tako da eto,jednostavno odusevljeni i cekamo 5mj.

----------


## Jolica30

Bok curke, vidim ima puno novih... Zanima me vi koje ste kod Skvorca, koja je sada guzva, koliko se ceka na postupak? Dali postupke radi Skvorc ili i dr.Dubovecak? Inala sam pauzu od 1 godine pa nemam pojma dali bih trebala vaditi samo one rutinske nalaze, brisevi,papa i spolne bolestine ili jos nesto od hormona?

----------


## Sova555

Mi smo bili jucer,rekao je da je 4mj pun i dogovorili smo se za 5mj za stimulirani. Kaj se tice nalaza nas je trazio krvnu grupu i markere na hepatitis i ostale bolestine,papu i briseve,spermiogram,spolne hormone 3 do 5 dc, hormoni stitnjace i rutinske nalaze iz krvi plus ogtt

----------


## Sova555

A kaj se tice dr to ne znam,nama je bio skvorc i nije nam spominjao nikakvog drugog doktora

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam krajem jedanaestog bila kod Š i sve mi je vidio on, osim uzv prije punkcije, bila je nedjelja i nas pet-sest i tad mi je uzv napravio dr. D. 
Znaci, četvrti mjesec pun. Znaci vrijeme mi je da krenem dogovor za peti  :Smile:

----------


## Sova555

Da nazalost,ja sam se nadala da ce mi rec mozemo odma hahaha. Za ureaplazmu mi je rekao da to budem rijesila do 5mj.

----------


## November

Tako je i meni rekao da je pun, onda očito je. Brzo će peti mjesec, sova i sarasvati, ima da bude pluseva  :Smile: 
I ja imam par kg viška, meni nije rekao da moram skinuti, iako ja radim na tome pa se nadam da ću ih skinuti dotad.

----------


## Sova555

Ma 5mj nam je svima dobitni  :Smile:  
Meni je rekao barem 5kg do postupka s obzirom na krvni i intrakranijski tlak i na raniju inzulinsku rezistenciju.

----------


## Hope1234

Da dr je pun stalno,popuni svoj papir ne kažeš ni keks...Veliku većinu vodi dr Š.Doktor D ga mijenja i bude nekada vikendima na punkcijama i transferima ...Ali je specijalista i bio faca u gin vodama ...meni je odradio prvu punkciju!!! Uglavnom obojica doktora su izuzetno uljudni,pristupacni...
Ja sam na knap upala u 3 mjesec za postupak
Sova555 jesi dobila terapiju za ureaplasmu?
I drage moje zelim Vam svima puno sreće

----------


## Sova555

Dobila sam doksiciklin 10 dana pa kontrolni brisevi. I dr Š mi je uveo eutyrox (ako sam dobro napisala). Tsh je 2.44,ali da prvo odem kod svog endokrinologa jos da on odobri.
Drzim ti fige i puno srece ti zelim.

----------


## Hope1234

Doksiciklin je meni od prve pomogao ali sam ga pila 21 dan... Brzo ces to rijesiti pa u postupak mirne glava

----------


## CHIARA...

Meni je Sumamed pomogao. 2 dana po 2 tablete i bris je uredan nakon 14 dana.

----------


## jelena30

Pozz 
Evo da se javim dobili smo odobrene od ministarstva da prenesemo slamčice u polikliniku Š. i u postupak krećemo u 5 mj

----------


## Sova555

Bit ce nas tamo u 5mj. Puno srece ti zelim

----------


## sretnaofca

> Pozz 
> Evo da se javim dobili smo odobrene od ministarstva da prenesemo slamčice u polikliniku Š. i u postupak krećemo u 5 mj


Draga Jelena30, koliko je vremena trebalo sve ukupno da ti dodje rjesenje o prijenosu materijala? Moze li se to ikako urgirati? Hvala ti..

----------


## jelena30

Mislim da nešto manje od 3 mjeseca.
U to vrijeme smo riješili sve ostale nalaze papu, briseve i ostalo tako da smatram da to nije dugo razdoblje

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Sory na upadu ali imam jedno pitanje ako netko zna...da li u poliklinici Skvorc postoji mogucnost zamrzavanja sjemena partnera,nemogu nigdje nac tu informaciju..hvala

----------


## November

ja ne znam za smrzavanje sjemena, najbolje nazvati i pitati odmah će ti reći.

mi krajem tjedna krećemo u prirodnjak u beti.

svi nalazi za škvorca su spremni (štitnjaču me dodatno tražio), i popunjavamo vrijeme prirodnim postupkom prije stimulacije.

btw uputnicu sam dobila bez problema jer imam super gin, i najavila sam joj da će mi začas vjerojatno trebati ponovno nova d1 za škvorca, rekla je da nema problema. također je rekla da kad ona nazove hzzo i pita ih a to da oni BRANE davanje d1 uputnica više od 1 u godinu dana. s druge strane, privatnici se tome čude kao puran glisti.
više me nije ni briga, glavno da ja svoje uputnice dobijem!

----------


## Sova555

Drzim ti fige za prirodnjak. Ja sad za koji dan idem na uzv i zadnji dogovor oko stimulacije. Moram jedino ponovit tsh jer mi je bio 2.44 pa mi je dao terapiju.

----------


## Kengurica

Zvjezdica, zamrzavaju uz neku godisnju ili sestomjesecnu naknadu. Bila je 600kn, ali cak mislim na 6 mj no mijenjali su cjenik.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Zvjezdica, zamrzavaju uz neku godisnju ili sestomjesecnu naknadu. Bila je 600kn, ali cak mislim na 6 mj no mijenjali su cjenik.


Hvala :Heart:

----------


## November

Kod mene kao što sam i mislila ništa baš dobro. 12.dc folikulometrija pokazuje folikul desno od samo 10 mm, endometrij je 5,5. Kaže dr ili će O biti kasnije ili ništa od ovog ciklusa.
Dog smo se ako nećemo imati punkciju da ću platiti folikulometrije a oni meni vratiti uputnicu da si ju mogu ponovno iskoristiti za prirodnjak ako će biti potrebe. To me, ajde, razveselilo!
Inače su mi ciklusi na 30-32 dana, ali obično je folikul ipak veći u ovo vrijeme...Ne znam, u srijedu idem opet pa će biti jasnije.

----------


## Tinca18

> Kod mene kao što sam i mislila ništa baš dobro. 12.dc folikulometrija pokazuje folikul desno od samo 10 mm, endometrij je 5,5. Kaže dr ili će O biti kasnije ili ništa od ovog ciklusa.
> Dog smo se ako nećemo imati punkciju da ću platiti folikulometrije a oni meni vratiti uputnicu da si ju mogu ponovno iskoristiti za prirodnjak ako će biti potrebe. To me, ajde, razveselilo!
> Inače su mi ciklusi na 30-32 dana, ali obično je folikul ipak veći u ovo vrijeme...Ne znam, u srijedu idem opet pa će biti jasnije.


November, možda još naraste, kod mene isto sporo rastu ali narastu s vremenom.
Super jer što si se dogovorila za povrat uputnice ako neće biti ništa....
Imaš u prirodnjaku kakve lijekove ili baš ništa?

----------


## November

Ništa osim štoperice.

Kod mene uvijek lijepo rastu, na 10dc budu oko 12 mm, to je neki prosjek koliko sam pratila. A sad 12dc tek 10mm. Pih! Pehist!
Doduše ako će O biti 17 dc kako bi školski trebala s obzirom na duljinu ciklusa od 31 dan, možda i nije sve gotovo. Znat ću sutra!

----------


## Sova555

Vjerujem da ce narasti i da ces se danas javiti za dobrim vijestima  :Smile:

----------


## Tinca18

November, cekamo dobre vijesti.....

----------


## Sova555

Ja danas obavila uzv kod dr Š i sve ok,samo je suza suzu stizala kad mi je rekao da se vidimo u 6mj prije m za terapiju,a prvotni dogovor je bio sada uzv pa krecemo sa m u 5mj  :Sad:

----------


## November

Sova brzo će to  :Smile: 

Moj folikul je 15 mm, jupi! Sutra navečer štoperica i u subotu ujutro aspiracija.

----------


## Tinca18

Sova ma brzo ce proci mjesec, samo strpljivo.
Super November, sretno!!!!!!

----------


## Sova555

Sretno November. Ma znam cure da ce proc,al to me danas tolko pogodilo da nisam mogla doc pameti. Bar mi je rekao da imam folikul 13mm i par sitnih i da bi o trebala kroz nekih 5 dana pa cemo se bacit na posao  :Smile:

----------


## November

Hvala cure <3

Sova znaaam kako je, i ja sam bila ljuta kad nisam mogla u postupak iste sekunde kad sam si zamislila. Al sad ti njega "zezni" pa ostani trudna  :Smile:

----------


## Sova555

Kaze 5mj ako netko odustane hahahaha. Potrudit cu se. Javi nam kak bude proslo.

----------


## sarasvati

Sova, zelim ti trudnoću do tog šestog mjeseca!

November, držim palčeve i veselim se tvom iščekivanju velike bete!!

----------


## November

Evo Sova možda se desi čudo pa ja ostanem trudna i ja odustanem i ti upadneš  :Smile: ))

----------


## Sova555

Nek nam se cudo desi za 9mj  :Smile:

----------


## 0407

Pozdrav svima voljela bi da mi kazete ako imate iskustva kod transfera ja sam kod dr.lucija i imala sam jucer punkciju 12.j.stanica smo dobili rekao je zvati e sad neznam jel se javlja drugi dan jel to dobro jos se nije javio dali se ide onda na 4.ili 5 dana stvarno neznam bas sama u strahu sam ...pomagajte nisam jos nijednom dosla do transfera bila na vv u 1mj..6 stanica 4 zrele isli klasicni ivf i nista a los spermiigram..hvala vam

----------


## perla5

> Pozdrav svima voljela bi da mi kazete ako imate iskustva kod transfera ja sam kod dr.lucija i imala sam jucer punkciju 12.j.stanica smo dobili rekao je zvati e sad neznam jel se javlja drugi dan jel to dobro jos se nije javio dali se ide onda na 4.ili 5 dana stvarno neznam bas sama u strahu sam ...pomagajte nisam jos nijednom dosla do transfera bila na vv u 1mj..6 stanica 4 zrele isli klasicni ivf i nista a los spermiigram..hvala vam


Nazvat će, bez brige. Vjerojatno idu na blastice. On nazove kad je transfer.

----------


## November

Nama nažalost pobjegla js, tako da ništa...platili smo folikulometrije i štopericu da nam ostane uputnica!

----------


## Astoria

0407 ne brini se nazvat ce vas netko.
Ja sam imala punkciju utorkom a zvali su u cetvrtak popodne i transfer je bio u petak. Moguce da ce te zvati i kasnije ako ce ici na peti dan  :Smile:

----------


## Astoria

November to je bio prirodni?
Drzim fige za iduci ciklus!  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

> Nama nažalost pobjegla js, tako da ništa...platili smo folikulometrije i štopericu da nam ostane uputnica!


A neeeee. Zao mi je. Ali imas plan za dalje. To je dobro!

----------


## Tinca18

Jao, November, bas mi je zao....
Peti mj.je onda dobitan za tebe!

----------


## 0407

Ja mu poslala poruku javio se rekao da sve uredu da najvjerovatnije pon...ili ce vidjwti   al ja racunam ako je bila punkcija u cetvrtak u poned j e 4 dan ili nije ah vise neznam al odahnula sam malo nadam se da ce nastaviti razvojem .  Hvala na odgovorima..

----------


## November

Da prirodni skroz!
Hvala cure  :Smile: 
Nema predaha, napadamo odmah dalje!

----------


## Sova555

Zao mi je,ali 5mj je tvoj  :Smile:

----------


## November

> Za one cure koje su kod privatnika preko hzzo-a - jedna info za putne troškove. Na  webu hzzo-a piše da imamo pravo na naknadu troškova prijevoza bez obzira je p nam neka državna klinika bliže mjestu stanovanja.  Evo link, pa tamo negdje na sredini stranice: http://www.hzzo.hr/obvezno-osiguranj...ova-prijevoza/


Pitala sam jučer svoju gin za povrat putnih troškova, ona se raspitala i danas mi je javila da bez obzira što idem preko hzzo nemam pravo na povrat...

----------


## cerepaha

> Pitala sam jučer svoju gin za povrat putnih troškova, ona se raspitala i danas mi je javila da bez obzira što idem preko hzzo nemam pravo na povrat...


November, ja sam od svoje gin dobila višekratni putni nalog. Kad mi ga u Poliklinici Škvorc ispune cijelog, odnijet ću ga u HZZO, pa ću vidjeti što će reći. Totalno me živcira da svaki službenik u HZZO-u tumači prava pacijenata na svoj način. Iako mi nije jasno kako se ovo može protumačiti na dva načina: "Pravo na naknadu za troškove prijevoza ima i osigurana osoba koja je radi smanjivanja liste čekanja prihvatila korištenje zdravstvene zaštite u ugovornoj zdravstvenoj ustanovi, odnosno ordinaciji ugovornog doktora privatne prakse koja nije u mjestu, odnosno nije najbliža mjestu njezina prebivališta, odnosno boravišta" (citat s njihove stranice). 
Uglavnom, javim ovdje na temi što će mi napisati u rješenju.

----------


## jelena30

Poz suborke
evo i mi smo krenuli u postupak kod dr.Š  također sam dobila puni nalog i moj gin rekao da na njega imamo pravo bez obzira što to nije najbliža bolnica.

----------


## November

Bez komentara sam više, ovo sve mi polako izgleda kao borba s vjetrenjačama.
Ne želim se zamarati više, fokusirat ću se na sebe i na postupak koji mi slijedi.

----------


## 0407

Da vas pitam nesto jesu zvali su me vratili 2 morule blastomere .zamrzli 3 blastice i jos dvije vidjet ce  e sad meni je 10 dan od transf   i od drugog dana imam osjecaj kao da cu dobiti ne grcevi vec lagano i zadnja dva dana me leda bole beta mi je 14.5   sad imam osjecaj da je necu ni docekati neki kazu da je to dobro i dokt.kaze pa sad molim vas koja je imala iskustvo takvo  a bude pozitivno..

----------


## Astoria

> Da vas pitam nesto jesu zvali su me vratili 2 morule blastomere .zamrzli 3 blastice i jos dvije vidjet ce  e sad meni je 10 dan od transf   i od drugog dana imam osjecaj kao da cu dobiti ne grcevi vec lagano i zadnja dva dana me leda bole beta mi je 14.5   sad imam osjecaj da je necu ni docekati neki kazu da je to dobro i dokt.kaze pa sad molim vas koja je imala iskustvo takvo  a bude pozitivno..


Evo ja sam imala takvo iskustvo 2-3 dana prije bete kad mi je i inace trebala doc m kalendarski. I da bila je pozitivna  :Smile:

----------


## 0407

Pa meni ti to vec od transfera lagano probada ne jako laganini a ovih dana je ciklus pa za 4 dana beta ..  pa vidit cemo bas me hvata strah

----------


## November

0407 lagano probadanje je normalno, ništa ne znači loše. Držim fige.

Ja krećem čim dobijem M, odmah 2.dan s pikanjem. Dobila sam Puregon pen, 150 jedinica dnevno, pa 6.dc uzv. Držite mi fige!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Sova555

November drzim fige i neka bude uspjesno  :Smile:

----------


## 0407

Hvala na podrsci sad iscekujem nadam se eto nakon 11 godina da je to dobar znak zelim ti srecu da uspije   samo polako .

----------


## Astoria

0407 nadam se da je to to.
Sretno i javi nam rezultate  :Smile: 
November sretno!!!

----------


## Sova555

> Hvala na podrsci sad iscekujem nadam se eto nakon 11 godina da je to dobar znak zelim ti srecu da uspije   samo polako .


Jesi vadila betu??

----------


## 0407

Jesam drage moje ..danas jako sam tuzna negativna beta ..nit znam kolka je jer u petrovoj samo pise na nalazu negativno...... znam da nisam jedina al tesko pada kako god okrenes to je jace od mene pitam se sta je lose krenulo ker sam ja odbila strano tijelo jer su losi embriji milion pitanja ..a sve to prije 11 godina prirodna trudnoca ..a poslje se boris samo negativnim betama.....ne znam kako dalje ...z a sada  je tako

----------


## Sova555

> Jesam drage moje ..danas jako sam tuzna negativna beta ..nit znam kolka je jer u petrovoj samo pise na nalazu negativno...... znam da nisam jedina al tesko pada kako god okrenes to je jace od mene pitam se sta je lose krenulo ker sam ja odbila strano tijelo jer su losi embriji milion pitanja ..a sve to prije 11 godina prirodna trudnoca ..a poslje se boris samo negativnim betama.....ne znam kako dalje ...z a sada  je tako


Bas mi je zao  :Sad:  . Koji su daljnji planovi? Svaka negativna beta pada tesko nazalost i treba nam uvijek dok prihvatimo to.

----------


## November

0407 jako mi je žao. Isplači se, i onda odmah plan za dalje. Mene jedino to drži normalnom!

Cure imam pitanje, u subotu idemo na jednu svadbu, smijem li ja popiti čašu alkohola? Ako ne smijem naravno da neću, al reko da pitam. Pitat ću još i dr sad na uzv...Znam da neki dr čak preporučaju pivu u postupcima. Al ako ima i najmanje moguće nuspojave na postupak naravno da ću biti na vodi!

Btw zasad nemam nikakvih poteškoća od puregona. Čist sam normalna :D

----------


## sarasvati

November, krenulo pikanje!!! Držim fige, jako jako! 
Ja ne znam jesam li pila alkohol u postupku, znam da nisam dojila. 
Jesi preko HZZO kod Š?

----------


## Munkica

November, od čaše (ovisi kojeg alkohola - rakija i pivo nisu isto :Smile:  ) neće sigurno biti ništa. Znam da su meni nakon transfera rekli da se odem opustiti i na neku finu večeru (babica namignula i kaže da mogu i pinkicu popiti). 
Nisam popila jer se nekako nisam ugodno osjećala i imala bih grižnju savjesti, ali sam popila jednu malu pivu između punkcije i transfera 5. dan  :Smile:

----------


## Astoria

0407 zao mi je, drzi se, znam da nije lako, ako sam dobro skuzila imas jos i smrzlice? Nek ti to bude utjeha da nije sve tako crno..
Nazalost kad bi znali sto se događa i zasto postupak ne uspije bili na konju.
Imas jedno dijete iz prirodne trudnoce?
Oprosti mozda nisam dobro pokopcala :/

----------


## 0407

Da cure hvala vam na rijecima imam dijete i to mi je utjeha al sta cu kad si zelim vec 10 god drugo....ovo moje dijete je najvise tuzno jadna molila se svako vece i kaze nije fer  lako meni shvatiti al njoj...pokusala sam skrivati al nemozes ..dok neznas da je uspjesno al nema veze godine su tu valjda j stanice nisu kvalitete i to jw jedan razlog al ove druge su pustili do blastica i zamrzli ih a ove mi vratili 4 dan morule ....a ne kuzim sigurno mislili da ni ove nece uspjeti pa vratili ove da se utjesim......ne odustajem znam da nisam jedina sada cu se odmoriti piti sve ove vitamine i dalje da popravim ako nista kvalitetu j.st...to se jos moze  pa tko zan mozda se i prirodno desi cudo......ako ne vratim se na fet samo neznam kako ko ima iskustvo sa odmrzlim jel usepjesno
Oprostite na dugom postu..

----------


## Astoria

0407 nemamo ti sto oprostit, uvijek je lakse podijelit svoju bol s nekim..bar ja tako mislim. 
Vjerujem da nije lako, ja isto imam curicu od 5 god iz prirodne trudnoce a za drugo sam morala ici u postupak (otkrili smo muski faktor za koji prije nismo ni znali).
Imas i smrzlice i vjerujem da neces odustati od njih.
Koliko imas god?

----------


## 0407

39..40 u 7 mj....jebg...zato govorim a za drugo se borim iskreno kad mi je lana navrsila godinu dana ...imam zamrznute i bas citam da ima veca stopa trudnoca u zamrznutih da se bolje razvija pa mi nije jasno  jer istrazivanja govore a ja nemam iskustva sa fetom jer strah me da se to kad odmrzne isto prestane razvijati kad sam takve srece ....da i kod mog muza su u zadnjih par god...pao malo spermiogram ima dovoljan broj ali manje pokretljivi astenozospermija....pa se radio icsi...

----------


## November

sarasvati da preko hzzo sam.

evo mene s uzv, danas mi je 6.dc i nakon 600 jedinica puregona imam ukupno 7 folikula, a 2 su možebitna još dodatno...dobila sam još 3 dana pikanja puregonom, i pet i sub dodatno i orgalutran...pa ćemo vidjeti u nedjelju stanje, dr kaže aspiracija između utorka i četvrtka, još ne zna.

nemam nikakvih nuspojava zasad, osim živčanosti, ali bože moj takav mi je i karakter :D

razmišljam hoću li platiti 1000 kn anesteziju ili stisnuti zube, i skoro pa smo sigurni da ćemo uzeti anesteziju.

----------


## November

A za čašicu alkohola dr je rekao da ništa što je umjereno ne može škoditi.

----------


## sarasvati

Želim ti pravovremenu aspiraciju! Od mojih 14js, 4 samo bile zrele  :Sad:  
Za anesteziju ne znam sto bih rekla. Kako sam imala dosta js, poslušala sam savjete i uzela je.

----------


## Munkica

November, ja sam imala 9 zrelih js i šibnuli su mi neki koktel kroz infuziju. 
Na ljestvici od 1 do 10 meni je bol bila oko 2.5, ali prag boli je individualan. Po meni je opća anestezija skroz nepotrebna, ali, naravno, svatko odlučuje za sebe.
Sretno!

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, ali znaci da si ipak nesto dobila! 
Kako sam ja prespavala vađenje, o tome ne znam nista, ali jako dugo sam se pripremala za braunilu.

----------


## Munkica

Jesam, ali sam bila budna i svjesna cijelo vrijeme. Osjecala sam kako me sve hladi od dezinficiranja alkoholom, a bogme je i speculum bio leden. 
Zapravo mi je speculum uvijek bio najneugodniji  :Smile:  i flaster koji drzi braunilu i cupka dlake...

----------


## jelena30

Cure da li je netko bio u nedjelju na transferu kod dr.Š

----------


## sarasvati

> Jesam, ali sam bila budna i svjesna cijelo vrijeme. Osjecala sam kako me sve hladi od dezinficiranja alkoholom, a bogme je i speculum bio leden. 
> Zapravo mi je speculum uvijek bio najneugodniji  i flaster koji drzi braunilu i cupka dlake...


Mislim da opcija ni ne postoji kod nas. Bar ne kod Š.

----------


## November

U Beti sam dobivala koktel u venu, Dolantin i Normabel, i bila sam omamljena ali nisam spavala, nisam ništa osjetila.
To škvorc nema, ne znam što ima, ali isto ide u venu, nije opća ali spavam 10 min.

Držite mi fige za punkciju sutra!

----------


## sarasvati

Vidis, neobično da nisam nikad pitala sto sam dobila, ali zaspala sam kao malo dijete. 

Sretno, November!!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> U Beti sam dobivala koktel u venu, Dolantin i Normabel, i bila sam omamljena ali nisam spavala, nisam ništa osjetila.
> To škvorc nema, ne znam što ima, ali isto ide u venu, nije opća ali spavam 10 min.
> 
> Držite mi fige za punkciju sutra!


Ako si spavala onda je bila opca kratkotrajna anestezija!

----------


## November

Dobili smo 7js i odličan spermio.
Sve prošlo ok, želim pohvaliti anesteziologa koji je divan!!!
Sad čekam sutra da vidimo oplodnju.

----------


## Sova555

To je odlicnooo,sad tulum u labosu

----------


## sarasvati

Vjerojatno je isti kao kad sam ja bila, a taj si je stvarno dao truda smiriti me i pripremiti za, meni, najgori dio stavljanja braunile. 

Veselimo se sutrašnjim dobrim vijestima!

----------


## November

Zadovoljni smo dobivenim js i dr i ja. S obzirom na stimulaciju, koja nije bila prejaka, to je čist ok!
Ako ću imati 2 za prenijeti odmah i 1 za smrznuti, bit ću najsretnija na svijetu!

Ne znam kad javljaju, odmah ujutro ili?

----------


## cerepaha

November, mene je biologinja zvala sljedeći dan negdje oko 11-12h.

----------


## November

Izdržati ću nekako dotad!

Imate li kakva iskustva sa embryoglue? Mogu ga uzeti (plaća se), ali ako nema smisla neću...iako čitam neke studije, navodno je to ok stvar.

----------


## sarasvati

Tako su i mene zvali, oko 11 sati. Ja nisam koristila embryoglue, pa ne znam iz prve ruke, ali sam čula pozitivna iskustva s njime.

----------


## November

Kže mm da uzimamo, ne želimo se poslije gristi zašto nismo i što da jesmo.

----------


## November

Od 7 js, jedna je bila nezrela (ili sva nikakva ne znam), pa je otpala.
Od njih 6 oplodilo ih se 4.
Sutra me zovu opet da vidimo kako napreduju i hoće li biti transfer u subotu ili u ponedjeljak...
Biologica kaže kako je to odlično. Ja sam onako...Ne znam ni sama. Samo nek se lijepo dijele.

----------


## sarasvati

November, dobro je za prvi dan, imas li danasnje vijesti?

----------


## November

Od 4 oplođene jedna se nije dijelila, 3 jesu, s tim da je jedna od te tri jako loše, a 2 su super, pravilno i te 2 vraćamo sutra.

Od 7js ja imam 2 za vratiti i nula smrzlića. Malko sam razočarana. Nećemo embryoglue uzeti na kraju.

----------


## sarasvati

Vjerujem ti, ali u odnosu na moje iskustvo s 14js, 4 zrele i 0 oplođenih, sve izgleda dobro. 
A opet, te dvije su itekako dovoljne, zar ne?  :Smile:

----------


## November

Naravno da jesu, MM se baš potrudio da me oraspoloži i utješi, on je jako sretan i kaže mi da sam jako nezahvalana i bezobrazna prema ta dva zametka koja imamo! Haha, ali da u pravu je, neću tugovati  :Smile:

----------


## November

Kod mene su 2 mrve. 3.dan i imamo morulu i 12st. Biologica kaže da su divni i savršeni, na moju skeptičnost na taj brz razvitak kaže da ne brinem i da su zaista kvalitetni...
Sad čekanje!

----------


## Sova555

Kad vadis betu?

----------


## November

7.6. je beta

----------


## Sova555

Bit ce beta velika ko kuca  :Smile:  . Ja taj dan idem na uzv prije m i nadam se da mi nece opet prebacit postupak

----------


## November

Nadamo se! Danas sam blago rečeno katastrofa (plačem bez prestanka). Sve one emocije koje su bile pod kontrolom za vrijeme postupka sad su odlučile izaći.

Držim ti fige! Dr Škvorc je ljudina, obožavam ga. Pitala sam ga na transferu kad možemo u novi postupak ako ovaj na uspije nedaj bože, rekao je da ga ne zanima to pitanje, jedino što ga smijem pitati je kad mogu na prvi pregled u trudnoći  :Smile:

----------


## Sova555

Dobro ti je rekao,samo pozitiva,rekla sam da ce bit plodno proljece  :Smile:  . Ja sam vec sad malo napeta jer mi je stalno u glavi da mi ne pomakne opet za mjesec dana iako me zapisao i jajnici me bole.

----------


## November

Ako te je zapisao, zašto bi ti pomaknuo? Neće!  :Smile:

----------


## Sova555

Bila sam i za 5mj zapisana, hahahaha. Jel mislis test radit prije?

----------


## November

Naravno, u subotu prvi, imam ih 5, radit ću od subote do srijede svaki dan jedan, do bete u četvrtak idući :D

----------


## Sova555

Vidim opremljena si skroz  :Smile:  bit ce plusicaa

----------


## Sova555

November kako si? Kako se osjecas? Ja evo radila kontroli tsh 1.27 i ft4 17.69 i bas mi je to popravilo dan

----------


## November

Pišem na temi Nakon transfera da ovdje ne zachatavam...imamo pozitivan test i čekamo betu, trebala je biti u četvrtak ali pošto škvorc kaže obavezno 2x vaditi u razmaku od 2 dana, vaditi ću srijeda-petak. 
Tsh je cakum pakum  :Smile: ))

----------


## Sova555

Ajmeeee pa to su odlicne vijesti. Cekam onda srijedu da javis ogromnu betu  :Wink:

----------


## Sova555

Kak se ide kod Skvorca na folikulometrije? Svaki drugi dan ili? Ja sad cekam m da se piknem i onda 6dc na prvi uzv

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja sam isla na folikulometrije 6 i 9 dc. Punkcija 12 dc i transfer za 5 dana.

----------


## November

Isto kao i Chiara, osim transfera - 3.dan. kod njega se ide gotovo uvijek koliko mi je rekao 6dc i 9dc, i onda vidite za dalje.

----------


## Sova555

Hvala puno  :Smile:  nadam se da bude dobitni. November jesi vadila betu danas?

----------


## November

Jesam, beta je pala prilično, rekao je dr prekinuti terapiju i čekati M, te se javiti u osmom za dalje.

----------


## Sova555

Bas mi je zao,bila sam sigurna da je to to  :Sad:

----------


## sarasvati

Uh, November, zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## CHIARA...

*November* zao mi je.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sova555

Tko je kod Skvorca uzimao anesteziju za punkciju?

----------


## sarasvati

Ja! Sto te zanima?

----------


## Sova555

Kolko si morala biti tamo jos nakon punkcije?

----------


## November

I ja. Nekih max 1 h.

----------


## Sova555

Ok,a jel kazu sta poslije punkcije kakva je situacija ili se ceka drugi dan? Ja u cetvrtak imam punkciju,u petak je praznik pa ne znam dal cu morat do subote cekat za neke info ili kako ide to kod njih? Nervozna sam ko da mi je ovo prvi postupak

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam spavala nekih sat vremena su mi rekli, a onda sam jos ležala i razbudivala se. Nisu mi nista nabrajam dan rekli, zvali su me sljedeci. Vjerujem da kod njih netko radi i na blagdan.

----------


## Sova555

Znaci poslije punkcije ti nisu nista rekli??

----------


## Sova555

I dali ste uzimale embryioglue??

----------


## sarasvati

Rekli su mi je Ave proteklo dobro i koliko ih ima. 
Ja nisam uzela embryoglue.

----------


## Sova555

Kad vas je zvao embriolog da vam kaze kakva je situacija? Ja ne mogu docekat  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Sova kakva je situacija?

----------


## Sova555

Nikakva  :Sad:  od 5js se oplodilo 2 koje su se prestale razvijat tako da opet nista od transfera. Rekao je doktor sada odmor pa najesen vidjet sta i kako,on kaze da bi eventualno jos 2 puta probao i onda na donaciju js (koja mi je iskreno najgora nocna mora)  :Sad:

----------


## CHIARA...

Zao mi je Sova. Tako je i meni bilo u jednom postupku s Menopurom. Dobila sam 4 js, 1 je bila nezrela i ove 3 su isle na ICSI i oplodile se 2. Te 2 su drugi dan stale s razvojem i ostala sam bez transfera. Nisu mi znali reci u cemu je problem,  da li u jajnim stanicama ili u spermicima. U biti jako malo informacija sam dobila. Ali to je bilo u bolnici. Kod Skvorca bi mogla dobiti vise informacija ako porazgovaras malo sa biologicom. I nebi skodilo da pocnes uzimati suplemente za jacanje js. Koji ti je ovo postupak da ti vec predlazu donaciju?

----------


## Sova555

Rekao je da ne zna u cemu je bio problem da se nisu dalje razvijale,spermiogram je odlican tako da uopce ne znam sta mislit. Ovo je bio 4ivf, prvi kod njega

----------


## sarasvati

Žao mi je. Ja sam bila u jednom poatupku i nisam imala transfer. Od hrpe js, 4 bile zrele. Nijedna se nije oplodila. Pet mjeseci nakon sam ostala spona o trudna. E sad..., sto je bilo tada, ne znam. Ja nisam saznala. Ali kako mi je bio prvi postupak, nisam jako puno pitala.

----------


## Sova555

Meni je prvi puta da sam imala 5 folikula(inace sam imala 2 na punu stimulaciju) i od tih 5 je bilo i 5js tako da sam zaista mislila da je ovaj dobitni. Uspijemo i prirodnim putem zacet,ali uvijek zavrsi kao biokemijska  :Sad:  Ovaj me bas dotukao postupak,placem danima i samo si govorim jos par dana i bit cu ja ok  :Smile:

----------


## Nadia.L

Pozdrav, jedno pitanje za cure koje postupke u privatnim klinikama plaćaju
Gledam cjenike i samo kod Lučingera piše da se još lijekovi posebno plaćaju, a kod drugih su cijene slične pa se lijekovi ne spominju.
Molim cure koje su bile da mi okvirno napišu koliko je koja još za lijekove dala novaca, znam da o postupku ovisi. Zanima me da li je to 2, 3, 5 ili 10 tis kn

----------


## maritas

> Pozdrav, jedno pitanje za cure koje postupke u privatnim klinikama plaćaju
> Gledam cjenike i samo kod Lučingera piše da se još lijekovi posebno plaćaju, a kod drugih su cijene slične pa se lijekovi ne spominju.
> Molim cure koje su bile da mi okvirno napišu koliko je koja još za lijekove dala novaca, znam da o postupku ovisi. Zanima me da li je to 2, 3, 5 ili 10 tis kn


Nisu ti nigdje uključeni lijekovi.
Mene je došlo oko 7-7.5 tis kn s time da sam čak plaćala gotovinom da dobijem popust.
Bila je elonva 150, puregon, orgalutran plus stoperica. Imala sam 39god.
Po kilama je mogla biti i elonva100, ali zbog godina se išlo na više. To je mislim neki Max kad nema neke specifične dijagnoze i gdje stimulacija traje od 2-14-og dana ciklusa

----------


## November

Zna li netko kad je Škvorc na godišnjem?

----------


## Sova555

Ne znam odkada je,ali meni je rekao da se vraca sa go oko 20.8 pa mozda jos i radi,ne znam kolko godisnjeg uzimaju

----------


## Hope1234

Od 1-15.8 ne rade postupke... Njega nema do 20.8

----------


## Ivana2018

Pozdrav cure.
Nova sam pa molim par savjeta. Imamo dijagnozu azoo i već godinu i pol nas šalju po raznim pretragama. Sada kada smo napokon sve obavili i došli do TESE na Rebru, kažu nam da nam je najraniji termin 12. ili 1. mjesec. To mi je bio veći šok od same dijagnoze jer nam je već po malo dosta čekanja. Dogovorili smo se da idemo u Škvorc na konzultacije. Poslala sam im mail i dobila odgovor da ih nazovem šta još nisam napravila. Ne znam ni sama, da li čekati termin za Rebro (dr. Hauptman) ili krenuti u Škvorc? Molim neki savjet.

----------


## November

Moj savjet je otići u Škvorc na konzultacije, dok čekate Rebro, jer vrijeme ionako ide, a ovako ćete u međuvremenu nešto raditi. Nakon konzultacija lako odlučite.

----------


## Ivana2018

Evo upravo sam zvala Škvorc, ali oni ne rade TESE tako da smo opet na početku  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

Ivana2018
dobro došla na forum.
Pacijenti sa dg azoosperije se, na žalost, po našim bolnicama često vrte u krug.  :Sad: 
Ovdje imaš temu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83220-q...81#post3055681

Smijem pitati, koliko ti imaš godina?

----------


## ina33

> Pozdrav cure.
> Nova sam pa molim par savjeta. Imamo dijagnozu azoo i već godinu i pol nas šalju po raznim pretragama. Sada kada smo napokon sve obavili i došli do TESE na Rebru, kažu nam da nam je najraniji termin 12. ili 1. mjesec. To mi je bio veći šok od same dijagnoze jer nam je već po malo dosta čekanja. Dogovorili smo se da idemo u Škvorc na konzultacije. Poslala sam im mail i dobila odgovor da ih nazovem šta još nisam napravila. Ne znam ni sama, da li čekati termin za Rebro (dr. Hauptman) ili krenuti u Škvorc? Molim neki savjet.


Moj savjet bi bio, ako to možete financijski priuštiti, nazvati sve privatne poliklinike i ići kod onih koji mogu napraviti TESE. Zapravo, moj savjet ovisi i o tome koliko je tebi točno godina. Što više godina, to su šanse manje, tako da bih možda, ako imaš dosta preko 40, tipa bliže 45 ipak pričekala Rebro (šanse su ionako male, pa ne bih ulagala novce, a ovo bih napravila da budem mirna da sam napravila sve). Ako si bliže 40, onda bih možda požurila i uložila si svoje novce jer su tu velike razlike i svaka godina preko 40 dosta otežava MPO uspjeh. Granica bi mi odokativno bila 42-43. Ako je baš preko 43... ne bih ubrzavala. 

Samo mala kalbiracija - najmlađa žena ima 25% šanse ostat trudna po jednom punom IVF-u (s više od tipa 5 stanica). Preko 38 to jako opada. Kada dođeš u 42+, sve da i nema muškog faktora, to se spušta do ispod 5%. Svaka žena je drugačija i sve je to statistika, ali vrlo ugrubo to tako stojoi. Sjećam se jer su moji zadnji pokušaji bili u dobi 42+.

Sretno!

----------


## branca_i

> Evo upravo sam zvala Škvorc, ali oni ne rade TESE tako da smo opet na početku


Poliklinika Cito u Splitu radi Micro Tese i to je provjereno jer je moj suprug prosao i to uspjesno. Njegova dijagnoza je neopstruktivna azoospermija. Pronađeno materijala za 5 postupaka. Moj savjet je ne gubiti vrijeme po državnim bolnicama kad je u pitanju takva dijagnoza.

----------


## Ivana2018

Meni 35 a mm 44
Da slažem se. Nas već godinu i pol šalju od vrata do vrata. A najgore je to što ni mi u hodu učimo o svemu. Iskreno, više po forumima nego od doktora.

----------


## Ivana2018

Meni 35, njemu 44. S time da muž ima sina od 21 g iz prvog braka.
Mislim da ćemo krenuti sa odabirom privatne klinike.

----------


## Ivana2018

Hvala na savjetu. Mislim da ćemo svakako i Cito uzeti u obzir. Ovo je svakako informacija koja vraća optimizam  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana2018

> Poliklinika Cito u Splitu radi Micro Tese i to je provjereno jer je moj suprug prosao i to uspjesno. Njegova dijagnoza je neopstruktivna azoospermija. Pronađeno materijala za 5 postupaka. Moj savjet je ne gubiti vrijeme po državnim bolnicama kad je u pitanju takva dijagnoza.


branca_i, odlučili smo se pokušati sa Cito. Molim savjet koga kontaktirati za dolazak na konzultacije?

----------


## branca_i

> branca_i, odlučili smo se pokušati sa Cito. Molim savjet koga kontaktirati za dolazak na konzultacije?


Mi smo poslali mail direktno dr. Radovniković. Ona je urolog androlog i s njom se u biti sve dogovara. Na stranici Cita imate mogucnost bas direktno se određenom doktoru javiti i sve rijesiti. Ukratko opisite svoju situaciju i dosta brzo ce vam se javiti. Doktorica je stvarno ugodna. Prije konzultacija cete morati sigurno obaviti jos neke pretrage. Mi smo iz Zadra pa smo sve obavili u nasoj bolnici. Uvazavaju nalaze iz drugih bolnica. Jedino smo morali spermiogram ponoviti kod njih. Sto god vas bude jos zanimalo slobodno se javite. Sretno!

----------


## Ivana2018

> Mi smo poslali mail direktno dr. Radovniković. Ona je urolog androlog i s njom se u biti sve dogovara. Na stranici Cita imate mogucnost bas direktno se određenom doktoru javiti i sve rijesiti. Ukratko opisite svoju situaciju i dosta brzo ce vam se javiti. Doktorica je stvarno ugodna. Prije konzultacija cete morati sigurno obaviti jos neke pretrage. Mi smo iz Zadra pa smo sve obavili u nasoj bolnici. Uvazavaju nalaze iz drugih bolnica. Jedino smo morali spermiogram ponoviti kod njih. Sto god vas bude jos zanimalo slobodno se javite. Sretno!


Hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:  
Mi smo napravili sve pretrage u Zagrebu na Rebru, ali prije cca 6 mjeseci kada su nas tražili da napravimo sve prije TESE i onda je sve stalo. Spermiogram bi i htjela napraviti još jednom kod njih. Do sada je rađen u Rijeci 3 puta pa bi htjela još jednom ponoviti na drugom mjestu. Ne znam koliko to ima veze, ali nadam se...
Mi smo između Karlobaga i Zadra trenutno  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

> Hvala na odgovoru  
> Mi smo napravili sve pretrage u Zagrebu na Rebru, ali prije cca 6 mjeseci kada su nas tražili da napravimo sve prije TESE i onda je sve stalo. Spermiogram bi i htjela napraviti još jednom kod njih. Do sada je rađen u Rijeci 3 puta pa bi htjela još jednom ponoviti na drugom mjestu. Ne znam koliko to ima veze, ali nadam se...
> Mi smo između Karlobaga i Zadra trenutno


Meni dolazi supruga poslati opet na spermiogram cak i nakon Micro Tese da vidimo sto se događa. Nikad ne znas! Drzim fige da vam sve prođe super i uspjesno!  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana2018

> Meni dolazi supruga poslati opet na spermiogram cak i nakon Micro Tese da vidimo sto se događa. Nikad ne znas! Drzim fige da vam sve prođe super i uspjesno!


Hvala puno  :Smile: 
Poslala sam mail dr. Radovniković. 
Javim kako napredujemo  :Smile:

----------


## Lois Lane

Mi imamo zamrznuto tkivo testisa (5 komada koje smo dobili biopsijom no 3 smo već potrošili) na Rebru. 
Do sada sam bila 2 puta na ICSI u Petrovoj i oni su rješavali taj dio s dostavom zamrznutog materijala kad je bilo potrebno.
Ukoliko bih se odlučila za dr. Škvorca jer sam jako nezadovoljna Petrovom, znate li možda može li se i kod njega tako doći/donijeti zamrznuto ako nemaš svježi muški materijal  :Rolling Eyes:  ili to ide samo između bolnica?

----------


## Ivana2018

Ja kada sam zvala Skvorc rekli su mi da treba od hzzo-a tražiti odobrenje za prijenos materijala tako da pretpostavljam da može. Mi smo trebali ili na TESE na Rebro i onda u Petrovu. 
Ako smijem pitati zašto ste bili nezadovoljni?

----------


## Lois Lane

> Ako smijem pitati zašto ste bili nezadovoljni?


Totalno su mi fulali protokol i vrijeme aspiracije zbog čega ovaj put nisam uopće uspjela doći do transfera i bezveze sam potratila jedan (meni neizmjerno vrijedan) zamrznuti komadić. Činjenicu da sam se osjećala gore nego na tekućoj traci i bez ikakvih konkretnih informacija i pojašnjenja ne moram ni komentirati no to je nešto na što sam se pripremila.
Svaki put netko drugi na folikulometriji, svoju doktoricu sam vidjela samo na konzultacijama i prvom ultrazvuku. Na idućem ultrazvuku drugi doktor, na idućem treća (prilično neugodna) doktorica, na punkciji isto netko četvrti. I onako, baš imaš dojam da ih uopće nije briga. Biologinje su premda super.

----------


## Ivana2018

Žao mi je  :Sad:  
Naravno da je vrijedan. Izgleda da kod nas stvarno nema smisla gubiti vrijeme po državnim bolnicama.
Nadam se da će krenuti na bolje. Držim fige  :Wink:

----------


## lipa02

Pozdrav svim curkama

Nova sam ovdje,pa se nadam da nećete zamjeriti ako pitam nešto o čemu se već pisalo (pokušala sam pročitati većinu...)
Za mjesec dana naručeni smo kod dr.Škvorca na prve konzultacije za MPO,pa trenutno prikupljamo dokumentaciju.Moj ginekolog ga zaista hvali,tako da se nadam da će opravdati povjerenje.
Kod nas je( kako se za sada čini),stvar u suprugu,ima asthenozoospermiu (dva nalaza u razmaku od 3 mjeseca).Naravno,to pod pretpostavkom da meni nešto dodatno ne otkriju,vidjet ćemo.Zanima me da li netko zna da li dr.Škvorc prilikom konzultacija daje i savjete kako popraviti spermiogram(čuli smo milijun različitih mišljenja) tj da li se i to pokušava ili se tome baš ne pridaje neka važnost?Mislim na stvari tipa zdravog života,skidanja kilograma,vitamina,ostalog...čula sam da neki doktori jednostavno niti ne savjetuju da se na tome poradi.
Drago mi je pročitati komentare da je ljudima ugodno na konzultacijama i da je doktor susretljiv i super.
Hvala unaprijed

----------


## Purple Lu

Pozdrav lipa02,
Bili smo kod Skvorca na prvim konzultacijama prije tri tjedna, tako da ti iz prve ruke mogu reci da je doktor meni osobno odlican. Ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje daje li savjete u tom smislu-nama nije jer nam nisu ni trebali, ali znam da ga svakako možeš pitati sve što te zanima ili ti nije jasno sigurno ce ti odgovoriti. Sto se tice zdravog zivota i viska kila to ti nitko ne treba reci da dobro utjece na sve! Znam samo da je dr mene vagao, i isto tako znam da jedna poznanica nije mogla u postupke kod njega dok ne izgubi višak kg...
Ako te jos sta zanima, pitaj, i ne brini, kad dr vidi vase nalaze trazit ce vjerojatno dodatno sto jos trebate napraviti i reci i objasniti vam koje su opcije. Drzim fige

----------


## sarasvati

Moj partner je imao dijagnozu oligoastenozoospermije i nije nam dao bas puno savjeta kako popraviti sgram. Rekli smo mu sto mi vec činimo, a on je samo dao preporuku za Profertil koji partner nije kupio i pio. Ako zvučim nezadovoljno, nisam bila njime nezadovoljna!

----------


## lipa02

Hvala vam na odgovorima cure  :Smile: 
Mi smo nakon 3 mjeseca Profertila kupili kapsule vrlo sličnog sasatva sa Iherba,pa ćemo vidjeti da li će biti promjene,nadam se da hoće budući da je ovo bilo vrlo frustrirajuće...
Mislim da mi je za Škvorca pametno unaprijed pripremiti pitanja jer imam dojam da ću pola toga zaboraviti kad dođemo.

----------


## Vrci

Popraviti spermiograme je teško i često nemoguće. Pa se doktori time niti previše ne zamaraju. Preporuče Profertil ili Bioastin tek toliko da se malo poboljša situacija. Al sumnjam da bi neki mpo-ovac išao na neki način ciljano liječiti muškarca

----------


## lipa02

Budemo vidjeli kako bude,u svakom slučaju smatram da vitamini nisu na odmet tj da ne mogu ništa posebno zeznuti.Zadnji put kad nam se nalaz pogoršao uz Profertil,vjerujem da bi bez njega možda bio i još gori...
Od nekog sam čula da dr.Dmitrović iz Beta plus poprilično savjetuje oko poboljšanja spermiograma...tj da se trudi savjetovati kako ga popraviti ,iako,nije to pouzdana informacija.Uglavnom,zanimalo me kako dr.Škvorc na to gleda...budemo saznali uskoro  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Lipa, koristi li macu mozda? Nije na odmet.

----------


## Vrci

Mi smo bili kod Dmitrovic i savjetovala je muzu Profertil. Al samo kao potpora malo boljem spermiogramu, ne da ga poboljsa do normale. Doduse muzev je bio katastrofa, to nista ne moze popraviti

----------


## pinky pie

Pozdrav cure, dogovorila sam konzultacije u beta plus sljedeci tjedan kod doktorice Dmitrović. Da li netko zna hoće li me primiti za FET ako jos dojim dijete (jednom dnevno).

----------


## Vrci

Sumnjam. Koliko sam cula, uglavnom svi MPO traze da se vise ne doji. Javi sto ti je rekla  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam dojila kad sam kretala u postupak i kad sam počela s pikanjem objasnila sam djetetu da moramo sad malo stati jer unosim lijek koji ne zelim dijeliti s njom  :Smile:  Bila mi je vrlo neugodna pomisao na ono sto unosim u sebe i da to odlazim pa makar u kap moga mlijeka koje ona popije.

----------


## rogue

Pozdrav svima  :Smile: 

Uskoro (nadam se) krećemo s prvim IVFom, pa sam htjela samo ukratko opisati svoje iskustvo na konzultacijama u dvjema poliklinikama.
Dosta sam čitala po forumima prije odabira, pa računam da svako iskustvo može pomoći i drugima.

Mi nismo ni pokušavali zapravo, al kako ću ja uskoro navršiti trideset htjela sam znati da je sve ok pa da možemo pričekati još godinu dvije.
Moji hormoni i UZV su bili u redu, partner je otišao privatno na spermiogram-rezultat je bio teška asthenotherato (progresivno pokretni 7%, morfo 7%).
Tad smo vidjeli da nema ništa od čekanja očito, i nakon čitanja puno pohvala za dr Dmitrović iz Beta plus, dogovorili konzultacije kod nje.
Kad je vidjela spermio rekla je da je loš, al da smo ga radili u, citiram, nagore moguće vrijeme, zbog vrućine (bio je početak lipnja), da će vjerojatno bit bolji na jesen.
Partneru je savjetovala da potpuno prestane voziti bicikl (vozio je dnevno 20min, na posao), i da pije profertil. 
Pitala sam što ako na jesen rezultat i dalje bude loš- rekla je da bi ona prvo napravila bar jednu inseminaciju, i to ako se spermio popravi na min 10%pp, i 10% morfo, a onda možda krajem godine tek ivf, i to naravno ako ne ostanem prirodno trudna i prije, što mi je bilo čudno jer prema onom što sam čitala do tad-da, događa se, al s tako lošim nalazom zaista rijetko. Bili smo na razgovoru pola sata, račun-650kn. Ostala sam paf jer je na cjeniku na netu navedeno 500kn, ali u ordinaciji na zidu piše da je kod nje 650-jer je primarijus(što je inače titula koju se jako lako dobije ako dr ima dulji staž i nešto radova). 

Nakon ljeta bez bicikla, u rujnu spermio još gori-3%pp, manji count. Ovaj put idemo kod dr Lučingera. Komentira kako je i prvi spermio dovoljno loš, i da će varijacije uvijek bit ovakve al vjerojatno nikad neće bit normo, niti blizu. Nikakve inseminacije, po njemu je ovo siguran IVF, a vjerojatno i ICSI. Konzultacije traju sat vremena, mene pregledao odmah na UZV da vidi stanje, platili 500kn. 
Nisam liječnik al prema svemu što sam čitala, od foruma do stručnih radova- nema nikakvog smisla raditi inseminacije i čekati s teškom astheno. Možda se i skupi dovoljan broj pokretnih ako je count ok, al mali postotak pp-a često znači i lošiju morfologiju, i višu dna fragmentaciju uzorka. Plus, vrućina i bicikl po meni ne mogu imati takav dramatičan utjecaj na spermio da dovedu do teške astheno- nitko ne bi ostajao trudan po ljeti, a vidim i dosta biciklista koji imaju djecu, tako da mi to isto nema smisla.

Sretno svima u postupcima, javit ću kako napreduje IVF  :Smile:

----------


## lipa02

> Lipa, koristi li macu mozda? Nije na odmet.


Ne za sada,samo je profertil koristio i nakon njega nalaz još lošiji...vjerujem da bi bio i bez njega,ali svejedno...Sad čekamo da stignu vitamini sa iHerba.

----------


## Purple Lu

lipa02 jeste bili na konzultacijama? Kako je prošlo, jesi zadovoljna sa doktorom?

----------


## lipa02

> lipa02 jeste bili na konzultacijama? Kako je prošlo, jesi zadovoljna sa doktorom?


Nismo još bili,idemo za par tjedana,zbilja imaju gužvu koliko sam shvatila.Uglavnom,nestrpljiva sam skroz...

----------


## Purple Lu

Da guzva je, mi smo isto 2 mjeseca cekali samo na konzultacije... Znam najgore je cekanje!!!

----------


## pinky pie

Obavili konzultacije u beta plus. Kaze doktorica D da ne smeta ako samo povremeno dojim, mogu ici u fet, ali trebam izvaditi prolaktin, ako je visok, trebalo bi ipak prestati s dojenjem. Krecemo u fet sad u listopadu. Dobila sam terapiju estrofem 2mg+2mg+4mg od prvog dana ciklusa. Jedino me malo zabrinjava moj endometrij koji je dosta tanak.

----------


## Vrci

Ne brini, estrofem zadebljava endometrij. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Prekinimo šutnju!

Punkcije jajnika "na živo", bez upotrebe odgovarajućeg načina otklanjanja boli, 
protivne su suvremenim medicinskim praksama i predstavljaju ozbiljno kršenje dostojanstva žena i prava na zaštitu od nepotrebne boli i patnje.

Lajkajte i pratite Rodinu Fb stranicu:
https://www.facebook.com/PrekinimoSutnjuRoda/

----------


## magistra

*rogue* kako si? Kakva je situacija?

----------


## rogue

Hej  :Smile: 

Zasad super, nisam ništa htjela javljat jer mi je još uvijek nekako too good to be true  :Smile: 
Nakon konzultacija kod Dr. L smo odmah s prvim ciklusom krenuli u postupak, puna stimulacija i ICSI. Sve je išlo po planu, dobiveno 12js, ali samo 8 upotrebljivih.
Dva izvrsna osmostanična na treći dan, ostatak baš nije bio nešto... Dr. L i Lana su preporučali da vratim dvije, no odlučila sam se za jednu, drugu su smrznuli odmah taj treći dan.
Beta na 14dt 496, dva dana nakon 1313  :Smile:  
Dr L rekao da nema potrebe više vaditi, pa sad čekam UZV.

Puno sam čitala forume od kad smo saznali za dijagnozu, i uspjeh iz prvog puta mi se baš činio kao dobitak na lotu, pa još uvijek nekako samo čekam da nešto pođe po krivu..

I samo da napomenem, punkcija bez anestezije: uzela sam lokalnu (500kn), prije popila dva mala normabela i brufen, i stvarno nisam apsolutno ništa osjetila, osim uboda lokalne.

Kako god sve završi, sad mi je posebno drago što smo se odlučili za IVF centar, jer mislim da bi me 1-2 skoro pa besmislene inseminacije, neki prirodni postupak i sl., doveli do ruba živaca...jer čekanje je najgori dio. Ovako smo od dijagnoze do bete došli za 4 mjeseca, od čega su 3 otišla na ljeto.

----------


## Purple Lu

*rogue* čestitam, stvarno ohrabrujuća priča, želim ti prekrasnu trudnoću!!!!

*lipa02* kakva je situacija kod vas? obavili šta?

Mi smo sad na čekanju, za dva tjedna konzultacije kod dr.Š sa svim novoskupljenim nalazima. Nakon novog spermio i bakteriološkog, moje laparo i histero, hormona itd-svi nalazi uredu, čini mi se da će reći idemo na inseminacije, a meni je to totalno gubljenje vremena (kojeg nemam-34god imam).
Još me nešto zanima, cure koje ste kod Škvorca imale inseminacije koliko ste ih platile tj. on mi je rekao nešto kao inseminacije se plaćaju a ostali postupci mogu preko Hzzo uputnice?!

----------


## Vrci

Pa ne moze te prisiliti na inseminaciju ako ti ne zelis. Tvoje tijelo i tvoj odabir

----------


## Purple Lu

Pa ne može naravno, ali mi je dao do znanja da je to praksa kod njega, a i u drugim klinikama, i da nije baš voljan preskakati "korake".
Inače mi se baš svidio i doktor i pristup koji ima, jedino me to kopka. 
MM ima drugo mišljenje, on vjeruje da bi inseminacije mogle upaliti, al šta on zna, jel  :Grin:

----------


## magistra

Iskrene čestitke!!!
I molim cure bez tih to good to be true momenata. Nadalje samo mirno more...

----------


## Inesz

> Još me nešto zanima, cure koje ste kod Škvorca imale inseminacije koliko ste ih platile tj. on mi je rekao nešto kao inseminacije se plaćaju a ostali postupci mogu preko Hzzo uputnice?!


Imaš cjenik na internetu. IUI je 2500 kn.

Znači, prije IVF-a koji ide na teret HZZO-a treba se i koju rundu inseminacija  u privatnoj klinici odraditi i platiti iz vlastitog džepa jer inseminacije nisu ugovorene sa HZZO-om.

Purple Lu, kakav je nalaz spermiograma? Je li normoozospermia?

----------


## cerepaha

> ...
> Još me nešto zanima, cure koje ste kod Škvorca imale inseminacije koliko ste ih platile tj. on mi je rekao nešto kao inseminacije se plaćaju a ostali postupci mogu preko Hzzo uputnice?!


Purple Ru, mi smo išli kod Škvorca na jednu inseminaciju prije IVF-a. Ne znam koji je vaš problem, ali ja sam 3 puta spontano zanijela tako da je inseminacija u našem slučaju imala smisla. Nama je doktor objasnio da mora postojati valjani razlog za ivf/icsi postupke i da nam predlaže 1-2 inseminacije. S tim da smo mogli odabrati gdje ćemo ih napraviti. Mi živimo u Zadru, pa nam je predložio da ih tamo obavimo. Zbog jaaaaaaako male uspješnosti AIH-a u Zadru, odlučili smo probati jednom u Samoboru. Ne moraš nužno ići privatno na inseminaciju, njemu je bitno da u tvojoj medicinskoj dokumentaciju postoji dokaz da ste pokušali i manje invanzivnim metodama doći do trudnoće.

----------


## Vrci

Ja znam dosta parova koji su idiopati pa su rekli da ne žele inseminaciju. Potroše pare, koje baš nije lako naći i za to, ipak je to par tisuća kuna. A uspješnost znamo kakva je
Mislim da doktor tu nema pravo diktirati, čak i ako HZZO plaća. Ja se ne bih dala tako zafrkavati i plaćati. Jedino da je i inseminacija preko HZZO-A

----------


## Purple Lu

Inesz nalaz spermio je normo.

Nemamo dijagnozu, svi nalazi su u granicama, jajovodi savršeno prohodni(radila laparoskopiju), ja sam polip imala koji je uklonjen upravo, ali 4 godine pokušavanja su iza nas, a polip na uzv-u uočen tek prije 2 mj(ako je u njemu bio problem) i nijednom nisam ostala trudna, to mi je glavni argument protiv inseminacija...

Da vrci slažem se s tobom u potpunosti, nije mi problem platiti, ali ne želim plaćati nešto što nemoram, a i taj osjećaj da gubim vrijeme me isto smeta malo... 

Cerepaha hvala za info

Ne znam ni što će nam savjetovati, vidjet ću za 2 tjedna smo naručeni pa ću odlučiti šta i kako... 

U svakom slučaju hvala cure na informacijama/savjetima!

----------


## Sova555

Bokic svima,evo da se javim kako smo trebali ponovo neke nalaze prikupit za dr S i krenut u postupak,ali eto cudo se desilo,dvije pozitivne bete,jucer na hitnom uzv zbog krvarenja GV 3.4mm i sad cekamo uzv 14.11  :Smile:

----------


## Purple Lu

*sova555* Čestitam  :grouphug:   :Heart:  
Sretno do kraja!!

----------


## Sova555

Hvaaala,sutra idem jos ponovit jednom betu za svoj mir  :Smile:

----------


## lipa02

> *rogue* čestitam, stvarno ohrabrujuća priča, želim ti prekrasnu trudnoću!!!!
> 
> *lipa02* kakva je situacija kod vas? obavili šta?
> 
> Mi smo sad na čekanju, za dva tjedna konzultacije kod dr.Š sa svim novoskupljenim nalazima. Nakon novog spermio i bakteriološkog, moje laparo i histero, hormona itd-svi nalazi uredu, čini mi se da će reći idemo na inseminacije, a meni je to totalno gubljenje vremena (kojeg nemam-34god imam).
> Još me nešto zanima, cure koje ste kod Škvorca imale inseminacije koliko ste ih platile tj. on mi je rekao nešto kao inseminacije se plaćaju a ostali postupci mogu preko Hzzo uputnice?!


Bok

Bila sam u nekoj gužvi,pa se nikako spojiti s vremenom :Smile: 

Mi smo bili kod dr.Š na konzultacijama i generalno je ostavio dobar dojam.Budući na našu situaciju,predložio je dvije inseminacije(objasnio je da ako se ide u postupke preko Hzzo,tada je to valjda potrebno,osim ako se ne radi o nekom valjanom razlogu radi kojeg ih nije moguće izvesti,ali to mora biti medicinski dokumentirano,tako sam ja skužila).Rekao je da im obično produže ugovore,ali da mi to ne može garantirati kao ni točno vrijeme kada bi to bilo tijekom sljedeće godine.
Budući da je predložio da napravimo još jedan spermio,to smo i učinili i nažalost,nalaz je bio još gori.Uglavnom,da skratim,nakon toga uopće nisam mogla doći do doktora da vidimo što i kako dalje,nego smo komunicirali samo sa osobljem (biologicom i sestrama) i to na na način da od toga da smo skoro krenuli u postupak nečega,dođemo do toga da nisu sigurni da li me u sljedećih mj dana uopće mogu primiti na novi dogovor/ultrazvuk,šta god,tako da nam se to u startu uopće nije svidjelo i odlučili smo okušati sreću na drugom mjestu.

Možda kriva odluka,ali smatram da ti  kod ovakvih stvari jednostavno sve mora nekako "sjesti"...

čestitke curkama sa super vijestima,vesela sam radi vas  :Smile:

----------


## Sova555

Ocito je guzva velika kod njega jer ni ja ovih dana nisam nikako mogla do njega nego sve sa sestrama,sve ok,al cu ipak uzv dalje kod svoje doktorice radit pa se nadam da ce netko drugi prije doc na red onda.

----------


## lipa02

Meni bi bilo logično da ako se radi o nekoj težoj dijagnozi ili lošijem nalazu,da dr ipak nađe nekoliko minuta i objasni o čemu se točno radi te da se s njim dogovaraju daljnji koraci,može i preko e maila,nije bitno.Ovako mi je to djelovalo potpuno ne profesionalno i nekako sam se razočarala...mislim,ioak se radi o privatnoj klinici gdje ljudi ostavljaju svoje novce.
Možda jednostavno previše očekujem,ne znam...

----------


## Purple Lu

lipa02 slažem se s tobom da ti dr mora sjesti i da mu moraš vjerovati, bez toga nema dalje...

Kod njega je velika gužva, tak da sam se ja do sada uvijek unaprijed naručivala. 
Mi idemo sljedeći tjedan pa ćemo vidjeti. 
Baš me zanima što će nam reći kad bi mogli krenuti u postupke... 
Ne znam koliko se čeka u drugim bolnicama jer ja još razmišljam o Vinogradskoj eventualno...

----------


## lipa02

[QUOTE=Purple Lu;3070843]lipa02 slažem se s tobom da ti dr mora sjesti i da mu moraš vjerovati, bez toga nema dalje...


Na prvi pregled smo čekali mjesec i pol i uredu,razumijem da je gužva.Doktor sam po sebi mi je bio skroz korektan,dogovorili smo neki plan i to mi se svidjelo,da bi na kraju ispalo skroz drugačije,a o ovom komuniciranju isključivo sa drugim osobljem da ni ne govorim.
To je jedan od razloga zašto sam se odlučila za privatnu kliniku,a ne državne bolnice(gdje smo svi naviknuli na takve stvari).

----------


## Purple Lu

*lipa* kužim te, samo što ja njega ne definiram kao full privatnu kliniku pošto radi preko hzzo, barem ovo što meni treba... 
Hoću reči da mislim da kad ideš nekome tko mema veze sa hzzo-om i sve plačaš imaš i drugačiji tretman, tj dr ti je uvijek dostupan.

Šta onda planirate dalje? Imaš negdje gdje bi išla?

*Rogue* ne znam jesi to već pisala, ako nije tajna koliko te ukupno koštao postupak kod dr. L?

----------


## lipa02

*Purple Lu* slažem se s tobom,nisam ni ja doživjela kao full privatnu,ali budući da ne zna da li će mu produžiti ugovor(vjerovatno hoće) i kada će to biti,kao ni to da će nas staviti na neku listu,ako ne mislimo ne znam koliko čekati sa početkom bilo čega,vrlo izgledno je bilo da ćemo za početak sami platiti,pa vidjet kako će sve ići,ne znam...nisam potpuno od njih odustala,mišljenje sam dobila,dojam je takav kakav je(sveukupan),vidjet ćemo...

Od skroz privatnika sam čula zaista dobre stvari za dr.Lučingera i dr.Alebića,pa eto,razmišljam i o njima.

*Rogue* mene isto zanimaju ukupni troškovi ako nije tajna i koji je bio razlog da se odlučite baš za dr.L?

Hvala

----------


## Vrci

lipa, i doktorica Dmitrović u Betaplus ima moju preporuku  :Smile:

----------


## Libra

I dr. Radončić....takodjer moja preporuka. Ima vrhunskog biologa Patrika. Isto kao sto i dr. Lučinger ima vrhunsku Lanu. Biolozi su od velike vaznosti i to isto imajte na umu!!!

----------


## rogue

Nije tajna, evo detaljno, sve sam pisala  :Smile: 

prvi pregled (+uzv) 500kn
sam postupak (puna stimulacija+ICSI) 9500kn
lijekovi (27gonala, 4 cetrotide, brevactid štoperica i 2x1500 nakon transfera, decapeptyl)= cca 7k
anestezija kod punkcije 500kn
+ svaka folikulometrija za vrijeme stimulacije, a bilo ih je 5, po 200kn. ukupno znači oko 18500.

A za dr L smo se odlučili jer se njegova logika pristupu liječenja zapravo najviše poklapala s našom. Imamo teži muški faktor, al ne dovoljno težak da nas u nekim privatnim klinikama ne bi prvo poslali na koju inseminaciju, jer tako to ide po protokolu. Mislim da sam gore pisala o iskustvu s Dr Dmitrović, tamo smo prvo išli na konzultacije.
I zbog mojih relativno mladih godina i ok zdravlja, lako moguće da bi prvo bio predložen i koji prirodni postupak ili slabija stimulacija...To nam se nije dalo. Zbog vremena, živaca, i naravno novaca. Za ovo smo znali da jednostavno ima neusporedivo veće šanse za uspjeh, što je i L sam rekao na prvim konz (ja nisam predlagala ništa da vidim gdje stoji). + što nam je relativno blizu, i što u onom izvješću o uspješnosti MPO iz 2015.(koje je prepuno mana, al je jedini izvor kojeg smo imali), on ima jako dobre rezultate.

----------


## rogue

Što se tiče rasprave vezano za inseminacije, slažem se s Vrci. To bih išla jedino preko HZZO-a, ne i privatno. 

 Sama inseminacija je možda 2500 što već nije malo, al kad se pribroje lijekovi i eventualne folikulometrije, i to se može popest.
I samo kod normospermio, ili barem jako blizu granice...

----------


## Purple Lu

*rogue* hvala za info.

----------


## nicky_111

> ...
> I zbog mojih relativno mladih godina i ok zdravlja, lako moguće da bi prvo bio predložen i koji prirodni postupak ili slabija stimulacija...To nam se nije dalo. Zbog vremena, živaca, i naravno novaca. Za ovo smo znali da jednostavno ima neusporedivo veće šanse za uspjeh, što je i L sam rekao na prvim konz (ja nisam predlagala ništa da vidim gdje stoji). + što nam je relativno blizu, i što u onom izvješću o uspješnosti MPO iz 2015.(koje je prepuno mana, al je jedini izvor kojeg smo imali), on ima jako dobre rezultate.


Iznenađena sam da bi bilo tko u privatnoj poliklinici forsirao postupak drugačiji od onog što par odluči ili želi. Mi smo imali ok nalaze oboje i na kraju dijagnozu idiopatske neplodnosti. Doktorica Bračun u Beta+ nam je opisala sve postupke koji su nam na raspolaganju uključujući i razliku između postupka bez stimulacije, polustimulacije i pune stimulacije i koliki je postotak uspješnosti kod njih u poliklinici te općenito u svijetu. Mi smo nakon toga rekli da hoćemo odmah IVF u punoj stimulaciji i da nebi pokušavali druge metode i to je bilo to. Naš je dojam poslije svega da smo mi ti koji smo odlučili u koji postupak hoćemo ići.

Mi smo sa cijelim timom u Beta+ jako zadovoljni, a doktorica je profesionalna, draga, ma imam samo sve pohvale za nju.

----------


## lipa02

*Vrci* , *Libra*, hvala za preporuke,a i ostalim curkama,naravno  :Smile: 

Kad već pričamo o iskustvima,da li netko ima iskustva sa dr.Alebićem?

Vezano za inseminacije,slažem se skroz.

----------


## Libra

> *Vrci* , *Libra*, hvala za preporuke,a i ostalim curkama,naravno 
> 
> Kad već pričamo o iskustvima,da li netko ima iskustva sa dr.Alebićem?
> 
> Vezano za inseminacije,slažem se skroz.


Ne znam dal znas da je dr. Alebić prije bio na VV dok nije otisao kod Podobnika. Malo se uopce pise o njima. Mozda  se javi netko od cura tko je nedavno bio al iskreno ne sjecama se da je to bilo nedavno. Ostalo mi je jedno ime u sjecanju al nisam sigurna...forumasica kitty ili tako nesto.
Ako ju nadjes probaj ju kontaktirati.

ili mozda jos bolje da skicnes temu

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...mrzlica/page10

Dobro sam upamtila...kitty je bila kod Podobnika. Procitaj pa mozda jos nekoga nadjes.
Ja osobno nemam iskustva s njim.

----------


## Libra

Vidim sad da je i forumasica Zulta bila kod Podobnika i vec je trebala i roditi pa probaj i nju kontaktirati na pp.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## lipa02

Hvala,budem se još malo raspitala.Čula sam nekoliko pozitivnih iskustava,ali još uvijek istražujem  :Smile: 
Znam da je radio na VV.

----------


## Sarah777

Pozdrav svima...
Ja sam dobila preporuku od svoje ginekologice da pokusamo vidjet malo u poliklinici Škvorc da li ce primatu preko hzzo pacjente u 2019, imamo za sada 2 neuspjela transfera u stimuliranom ICSI u KBC Ri. Zvala sam ih ali ne znaju jos da li ce primati pacjente preko hzzo u 2019 pa nek nazovem za 2 tjedna jer bi tad trebali znati vise..

----------


## Purple Lu

bok sarah, evo ako saznam šta javim, u subotu idem pa ću pitati jel imaju kakvu novu informaciju...

----------


## Nadia.L

Cure, da li koja od vas ide na folikulometrije popodne? Tj, zanima me u kojoj se privatnoj klinici to može?

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam u Betaplusu isla i ujutro i popodne

----------


## cerepaha

Kod Škvorca su folikulometrije samo popodne

----------


## Purple Lu

> Kod Škvorca su folikulometrije samo popodne


nisu samo popodne, ja sam ujutro naručena...

----------


## cerepaha

Eto, izgleda se meni poklopilo da su mi popodne bile. S tim da petkom rade samo jutarnju smjenu, sad sam se sjetila toga.

Imam pitanje za cure kod Lučingera - kad se naručujem za prvi pregled i konzultacije? Je li kasno 1dc ili moram prije? Ne znam kolike su mu gužve.

----------


## Astoria

Cerapaha ja sam ga zvala prije ocekivane m i rekao je da dođem 3 dan ciklusa pa smo odmah napravili uzv i mm sgram. Guzva je al on to nekako brzo rjesava, doduse ja sam bila na bolovanju i dolazila izdaleka al kad sam ujutro bila tamo prije 8 do 9max bi bila gotova s folikom..

----------


## Purple Lu

> Pozdrav svima...
> Ja sam dobila preporuku od svoje ginekologice da pokusamo vidjet malo u poliklinici Škvorc da li ce primatu preko hzzo pacjente u 2019, imamo za sada 2 neuspjela transfera u stimuliranom ICSI u KBC Ri. Zvala sam ih ali ne znaju jos da li ce primati pacjente preko hzzo u 2019 pa nek nazovem za 2 tjedna jer bi tad trebali znati vise..


Pitala sam danas, sestra mi je rekla da će prave informacije biti tek u 1 mjesecu, kao ništa još ne znaju...

----------


## rebecca

> *Vrci* , *Libra*, hvala za preporuke,a i ostalim curkama,naravno 
> 
> Kad već pričamo o iskustvima,da li netko ima iskustva sa dr.Alebićem?
> 
> Vezano za inseminacije,slažem se skroz.


Evo ja sam bila kod dr.Alebića u postupku 2016. god. u poliklinici Podobnik. Divan, odličan doktor!! 
Kad smo odlučili ići privatno razmišljala sam između dvije poliklinike, ali smo na kraju otišli u treću, pol.Podobnik, zbog doktora Alebića.
Moj maleni će uskoro napuniti dvije godine i planiramo opet ići kod doktora Alebića.

----------


## lipa02

> Evo ja sam bila kod dr.Alebića u postupku 2016. god. u poliklinici Podobnik. Divan, odličan doktor!! 
> Kad smo odlučili ići privatno razmišljala sam između dvije poliklinike, ali smo na kraju otišli u treću, pol.Podobnik, zbog doktora Alebića.
> Moj maleni će uskoro napuniti dvije godine i planiramo opet ići kod doktora Alebića.


*rebecca* hvala ti puno na podijeljenom iskustvu,takve info puno znače,zbilja je lijepo pročitati takvu priču.

Kod nas je razvoj situacije takav da smo se odlučili za polikliniku Podobnik.Prvi dojam je fantastičan,a doktor zbilja divan i čini mi se vrlo stručan.
Plan je da u siječnju napravimo spermio,vidimo kakav je i odmah nakon toga krećemo s nekim postupkom.Nalaze imamo sve,tako da ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## Lenich

Znate li mozda da li su Skvorcu produzili ugovor?

----------


## maliminako

Jesu.

----------


## velikavisoka

Bok svima!

Borimo se s neplodnošću od 2013. Mužu sve OK, dečki malo sporiji, ali ništa za dijagnozu i nekakve dodatne pothvate/lijekove. Ja: začepljena oba jajovoda, endometrioza, hipotireoza (Euthyrox 125 mcg) i Hashimoto. 
Povijest:
*IVF Centar dr Lučinger* - preobrada: spermiogram, UZV-HSG (jajovodi *navodno* propusni)
1) 02/2017 dr Lučinger: klomifen, Estrofem, Brevactide; AIH, beta=0
2) 03/2017 dr Lučinger: klomifen, Estrofem, Brevactide; AIH, beta=0, dr predlaže IVF
Opći dojam: nezgodno za zaposlene žene jer dr nema nikakav raspored. 10 žena naruči u 7:30 pa se nikad ne zna kada ćete doći na red. Prijepodne ludnica, popodne (cca oko 15h) lakše.

Odlučili promijeniti dr. Otišli u *Repromed*. Ja i promijenila posao u manje stresni.
Predobrada: muž ponovio spermiogram-sve isto, ja na RTG-HSG - oba jajovoda neprohodna!!! Definitivno smo kandidati za IVF. Dr me još tražio da ponovim hormone štitšnjače - sve pod kontrolom.

3) 02/2018 1. IVF: -priprema kontracepc. tbl. Adexa 10 d prije menge, Gonali, nadopuna sa 225 IU Menopura 2 dana, Suprefact, Brevactide, Crinone gel 1×1
                            -dobili 2 blastice varijabilnog izgleda. Transfer 1 blastice u svježem ciklusu, beta=0
4) 05/2018 1. FET: -Brevactide, Cyclogest 2×1 vag.
                            -transfer druge blastice, beta=0
5) 09/2018 2. IVF: -Elonva, Suprefact, Brevactide, Utrogestan 3×2 vag.
                            -2 savršene blastice i 1 morula. Odlučili vratiti 2 blastice u svježem ciklusu. Nakon transfera prokrvarila 3. dan, beta naravno 0  :gaah: 
                            -nova spoznaja: suspstitucija vaginalnim progesteronom nije dovoljna, moram na i.m. injekcije, jedva ih nabavili
6) 11/2018 2. FET: -progesteronske i.m. injekcije 100mg svaki drugi dan, svaki dan Cyclogest 1×1 vag. 
                            -vraćena 1 morula, prešla u blasticu var. izgleda prije transfera
                            -37.dc (14 dana nakon tranfera) išla vaditi betu=18 IU/L, odmah idući dan išla ponoviti beta=12 IU/L - opet ćorak
7) 12/2018 3. IVF: - dugi protokol radi potvrđene endometrioze u prethodna 2 aspirata: Decapeptyl CR 2 kom, Menopur, Brevactide, ...?
                            -stimulacija u tijeku pa se javim kad vidimo što će biti...
TO BE CONTINUED...

----------


## dreamgirl

Cure ima li koja da ide kod Podobnika sada u postupak?

----------


## Purple Lu

Bok cure, ide li netko kod Škvorca ovaj mjesec na IVF?
Općenito cure koje ste imale IVF kod njega kakva su vam iskustva? Savjeti?
Hvala...

----------


## mima55

Kakva su Vam iskustva na Ivf poliklinici?

----------


## Lenich

Mi smo bili kod njega na ivf-u prije dvije godine i sa blagom stimulacijom dobili smo jednu jajnu stanicu. Oplodena i vracena treci dan i ja ostala trudna. 14.12.se rodila nasa curica. 
Sutra idemo ponovo tamo sa svim nalazima i nadam se da uskoro krecemo u postupak. 
Moj savjet ti je da slusas doktora, malo mirujes i budes pozitivna. 
Kad ti kreces? Sretno!!!

----------


## Purple Lu

Lenich hvala za info! Baš krasna priča!
Petak mi je prva folikulomerija ovaj ciklus.
Ovo će mi biti prvi IVF, biti će prirodni...

----------


## Lenich

> Lenich hvala za info! Baš krasna priča!0
> Petak mi je prva folikulomerija ovaj ciklus.
> Ovo će mi biti prvi IVF, biti će prirodni...


Drzim fige! I ja krecem kroz 10-ak dana po jos jednog andela!

----------


## Purple Lu

Sretno!!! 
I da se vidimo na ultrazvuku al trudne  :Aparatic: 
Hoće biti prirodni ili stimulirani IVF? To ideš preko uputnice ili plaćaš?

----------


## Lenich

Preko uputnice i biti ce stimulirani. Kako to da ti ides na prirodni?

----------


## Purple Lu

Prvi mi je ovo IVF, a kako smo sad ciklus prije imali AIH sa blagom stimulacijom dr preporučio da idemo sad prirodno, da se jajnici "odmore".
Rekao mi je da on misli da su nam jako dobre šanse da uspije prirodni IVF?! Nisam baš sigurna,ali dobro...
Ma ja sam odlučila da ću pustiti kaj dr kaže nek bude tako do sitm IVF-a, pa ako ne uspjemo ni sa stimuliranim onda ću mjenjat dr!

----------


## lipa02

> Cure ima li koja da ide kod Podobnika sada u postupak?


Pozdrav

Mi ćemo najvjerovatnije biti,naime,kod njih smo bili na pregledima i dogovorima,a budući da se suprugov nalaz dosta popravio,dogovor je da još koji mjesec pokušamo sami,pa ako se do kraja proljeća ništa ne dogodi,idemo u postupak.

----------


## lipa02

> Cure ima li koja da ide kod Podobnika sada u postupak?


Pozdrav

Mi ćemo najvjerovatnije biti,naime,kod njih smo bili na pregledima i dogovorima,a budući da se suprugov nalaz dosta popravio,dogovor je da još koji mjesec pokušamo sami,pa ako se do kraja proljeća ništa ne dogodi,idemo u postupak.

----------


## Srića✨

Pozdrav žene,evo me skros nova i prvi put u mpo,dakle prošli tjedan laparaskopskom dijsgnostikom utvrđeno je neprohodnost desnog jajovoda i lijevi propušta par kapi( modrila),dr.preporuča ivf.
MM sve ok.kod me ostali nalazi uredni,sad imam tisuću pitanja di krenut,kod kojeg dr.što kako itd ...
Hvala na svakom odg.od

----------


## cerepaha

Cure, samo da javim da mi je hzzo priznao putne naloga za odlazak na ivf kod Škvorca. Mi smo iz Zadra, nije bilo nikakvih problema s isplatom, samo su novci sjeli na račun. 
Tako da, *cure koje ste kod privatnika preko HZZo-a (Škvorc i Betaplus)*, obavezno tražite da vam matični ginekolog izda *putni nalog* i nek Vam ga ispune u klinici. Imate na to puno pravo! Bez obzira što je možda neka druga državna klinika bliže mjestu stanovanja. 
Putni nalog vrijedi 30 dana od dana izdavanja, pa na to pazite. I za svaki postupak onda ide novi višekratni putni nalog (uz novu D1 uputnicu). Nisam to bila znala, pa mi je jedan krivo bio ispunjen za dva postupka - takav putni nalog onda ne vrijedi.

----------


## Vaki

Jajks! Ja imam od 10. mjeseca pa sve do danas na istom putnom nalogu jer mi je ginekolog rekao da mi ne treba novi. U 10. mjesecu nisam mogla u postupak zbog ciste pa sam u 1. mjesecu imala kontrolu hormana i sad postupak. To znači da neću dobiti ništa, a bila sam 10 - tak puta u bolnici!?

----------


## cerepaha

Vaki, ne znam. Meni je moja gin rekla da se svaki putni nalog vezuje na uputnicu i da vrijedi 30 dana. Možda bi bilo najbolje da kontaktiraš hzzo, pa ih pitaš. Ali moja preporuka ti je ili da pišeš mail hzzo-u, pa da ti napišu odgovor ili da zoveš direktno osobu koja će raditi obračun. Obično u područnim uredima samo 1 osoba radi te obračune, pa će ti dati info.

----------


## dino84

Ja imam drugačije iskustvo sa putnim nalogom. Znala sam na istom putnom nalogu imati pečate od npr. ožujka do kraja godine i uvijek mi je bilo sve uredno isplaćeno. Jedino ne znam da li ima veze što mi je putni uvijek bio vezan uz D1 uputnicu. U svakom slučaju, kontaktiraj HZZO, oni bi trebali najbolje znati.

----------


## Vaki

Budem nazvala, hvala!

----------


## Tinca18

Zna li netko da li su Beti+ produzili ugovor s hzzo-om za 2019?

----------


## Sarah777

Hello, ima li vas koje ste u Cito poliklinici? (Split)

----------


## melanija&

Pozdrav svima, zanima me što točno piše u formularu koji se potpisuje kao dokaz da ste u izvanbračnoj zajednici kako bi mogli na potpomognutu oplodnju. Zna li netko?

----------


## nicky_111

Trebaju 3 izjave:

1. Izjava o izvanbracnoj zajednici: radi ostvarivanja prava na medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju slobodnom voljom izjavljujemo da  živimo u izvanbracnoj zajednici neudate žene i neoženjenog muškarca te da niti jedno od nas ne živi u drugoj izvanbracnoj zajednici u smislu zakona o med8cinskoj oplodnji.

U zagrebu, datum
Ime i prezime te oib za oboje

2. Izjava o priznavanju očinstva:  radi ostvarivanja prava na mpo slobodnom voljom izjavljujem da priznajem očinstvo djeteta koje će biti začeto u postupku mpo sa xyz, oib

U zagrebu, datum
Ime prezime i oib oca


3. Izjava o pristanku na priznavanje očinsrva: radi ostvaricanja prava na mpo slobodnom voljom izjavljujem da pristajem na priznanje očinstva djeteta koje će biti začeto u postupku mpo sa xyz, oib

U zagrebu
Ime i prezime mame, oib

----------


## Dugmić

Pozdrav svima, nova na forumu i trebam savjet..Da li ima netko da se je u postupku kod dr. Šimunića? Zanima me koliko je dobar njegov biolog, mislila sam da je Patrik Stanić i dalje kod njega ali sad sam skuzila da nije, već je Danko Dobec. Molim vas savjete i iskustva. Bili smo i u Mariboru na konzultacijama i dvoumimo se sada kamo. A jako see hvali i dr. Alebića kod Podobnika.

----------


## Dugmić

Ja ga uopće nisam dobila, jer je rekla dr. da nemam pravo jer mi je Rijeka bliža nego Zg i nisam ga dobila.

----------


## Dugmić

> Bok cure, ide li netko kod Škvorca ovaj mjesec na IVF?
> Općenito cure koje ste imale IVF kod njega kakva su vam iskustva? Savjeti?
> Hvala...


Ja sam bila, 2x ali neuspješnopreko hzzo. Svi su jako jako ljubazni, ali da plaćam postupak ne bi išla tamo jer ima puno iskusnijih doktora od dr. Škvorca. On je ok ako ti je sve ok. I kod njega vecina ima isti protokol, što recimo nije ok.

----------


## Hope1234

> Ja sam bila, 2x ali neuspješnopreko hzzo. Svi su jako jako ljubazni, ali da plaćam postupak ne bi išla tamo jer ima puno iskusnijih doktora od dr. Škvorca. On je ok ako ti je sve ok. I kod njega vecina ima isti protokol, što recimo nije ok.


U potpunosti se slažem.Ako je sve ok,isto će biti kao i u bolnicama.Nema puno posla,ako nema dijagnoze.Bila isto 2×, prebacila sam se u Petrovu

----------


## sara79

> Pozdrav svima, nova na forumu i trebam savjet..Da li ima netko da se je u postupku kod dr. Šimunića? Zanima me koliko je dobar njegov biolog, mislila sam da je Patrik Stanić i dalje kod njega ali sad sam skuzila da nije, već je Danko Dobec. Molim vas savjete i iskustva. Bili smo i u Mariboru na konzultacijama i dvoumimo se sada kamo. A jako see hvali i dr. Alebića kod Podobnika.


Kod dr. Simunica ti je i Igor Matic ne samo Dobec. Ne znam koliko ti znaci da je kod njega i dr. Strelec iz Petrove. Ima i jos jedna dr al se ne mogu sjetiti imena. Okupio je tim oko sebe.

Pa za dr. Alebica ne znam sto bi ti rekla i pitanje je uopce koliko se kod njih uopce godisnje napravi postupaka.

A sto je s dr. Radoncicem i dr. Lucingerom? O njima nisi razmisljala!? Ja bi svakako otisla na konzultacije.
Stanic je kod dr. Radoncica a Lana Krile kod dr. Lucingera.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## shila229

> Cure ima li koja da ide kod Podobnika sada u postupak?


Hej idem, ja, tj bila sam, za 1x neuspješni ICSI. a TI?

----------


## shila229

> Cure ima li koja da ide kod Podobnika sada u postupak?


Hej idem, ja, tj bila sam, za 1x neuspješni ICSI. a TI?

----------


## dreamgirl

Shila229 ja sam za sad kod njih imala 3 transfera. Nije doslo do trudnoce.
 Iza sebe imam vec 20+ postupaka i zadovoljna sam sa njihovim pristupom. Koliko ja vidim imaju stvarno dosta pacijenata za mali tim ljudi ,a vidim i dosta njihovih trudnica.

----------


## shila229

> Shila229 ja sam za sad kod njih imala 3 transfera. Nije doslo do trudnoce.
>  Iza sebe imam vec 20+ postupaka i zadovoljna sam sa njihovim pristupom. Koliko ja vidim imaju stvarno dosta pacijenata za mali tim ljudi ,a vidim i dosta njihovih trudnica.


 Ma i ja sam zadovoljna pristupom i svime, doktor je stručan a i sestra jako ljubazna. A oni daju  sve od sebe , a nitko nam ništa nažalost ne može garantirati. A jel sad ideš Postupak kod njih? Htjela sam ti poslati private poruku ali ne znam gdje se šalje  :Smile:

----------


## dreamgirl

Mislim da moras imati 5 postova da mozes slati privatne poruke. Ne mogu ni ja tebi poslati prije toga. Ja sam ti i sada tamo u postupku. Idem sutra opet gore.

----------


## shila229

> Mislim da moras imati 5 postova da mozes slati privatne poruke. Ne mogu ni ja tebi poslati prije toga. Ja sam ti i sada tamo u postupku. Idem sutra opet gore.


I ja isto  :Smile:  bila danas na folikulometriji...

----------


## shila229

I ja isto idem u ovom ciklusu, bila jučer i idem sutra opet na folikulimetriju...

----------


## shila229

[QUOTE=dreamgirl;3130518]Shila229 ja sam za sad kod njih imala 3 transfera. Nije doslo do trudnoce.
 Iza sebe imam vec 20+ postupaka i zadovoljna sam sa njihovim pristupom. Koliko ja vidim imaju stvarno dosta pacijenata za mali tim ljudi ,a vidim i dosta njihovih trudnica.[/QUOTE

Dreamgirl, kako je proslo kod tebe sve ? Si bila na punkciji i embriotransferu?

----------


## dreamgirl

Mi ovaj put nismo dosli do embriotransfera. Sad cekam mengu za dalje.
 Kakva je situacija kod tebe? Nadam se bolja

----------


## shila229

> Mi ovaj put nismo dosli do embriotransfera. Sad cekam mengu za dalje.
>  Kakva je situacija kod tebe? Nadam se bolja


 A ja imam u subotu embriotransfer. Ovaj put smo dobili uz stimulaciju 2 js. Jedna se razvila pa će je transferirat. Makar prošli put sam dobila 7 js i od tog se 2 razvile nakon 24 sata. 1 su vratili, jednu ostavili i nije došla do 5. Dana. A ni ova u meni nije opstala... tako da nemam pojma uopće do čeg to ovisi. A kaj vas muci. Nas los spermiogram i moji niski hormoni... sad mi je ovo 2 x u 2 mj da idem na stimulaciju tako ako ovaj ne uspije mislima ću Morat malo čekati . Ne znam bas da može se hrpu stimulacija za redom...

----------


## dreamgirl

Shila229 sretno ti. Kod nas muz ok, kod mene nizak AMH. 
Mi vrtimo najvise prirodnjake. Nema potrebe za pauzama. Nadam se uloviti jednu dobro stanicu.

----------


## mejan

> sad mi je ovo 2 x u 2 mj da idem na stimulaciju tako ako ovaj ne uspije mislima ću Morat malo čekati . Ne znam bas da može se hrpu stimulacija za redom...


isla si dva mjeseca za redom na stimulaciju?
kakva ti je stimulacija?
meni je receno jedan ciklus pauza (blaga stimulacija)

----------


## shila229

> Shila229 sretno ti. Kod nas muz ok, kod mene nizak AMH. 
> Mi vrtimo najvise prirodnjake. Nema potrebe za pauzama. Nadam se uloviti jednu dobro stanicu.


Hvala ti. I ja tebi držim fige❤️

----------


## Nadia.L

Cure koje ste kod Podobnika, da  li je moguce ici na folikulimetrije popodne?

----------


## shila229

> isla si dva mjeseca za redom na stimulaciju?
> kakva ti je stimulacija?
> meni je receno jedan ciklus pauza (blaga stimulacija)


 
Išla sam 1x na stimulaciju i čak smo dobili 7 stanica, ali su se 5 oplodile, 1 su vratili , ostale nisu preživjele do 6. Dana. Beta mi bila negativna. Kao preporučuju odmah iza stimuliranog ići, zato šta još mjesec dana kao hormoni i stimulacija djeluju. Išao mi je u početku s blazom ( drugi ciklus) ali nisu bas narasle stanice, pa je malo podebljao... ja se zapravo osjećala dobro i sad i prošli mjesec od hormona.  S tim da sam sad dobila samo 2 js, nevezano za stimulaciju. Mislim ako mi bud negativna Beta i ovaj put da ću morati raditi pauzu. A kod kojeg si doktora ? 
Mislim da sam sad dobila jedno 20 tak Menopura ...i 2 završne inekcije zadnja 2 dana prije štoperice, ne mogu se sjetiti kako se zovu

----------


## shila229

> Cure koje ste kod Podobnika, da  li je moguce ici na folikulimetrije popodne?



Mislim da ti oni ne rade popodne... ja sam morala ujutro

----------


## mejan

> Išla sam 1x na stimulaciju i čak smo dobili 7 stanica, ali su se 5 oplodile, 1 su vratili , ostale nisu preživjele do 6. Dana. Beta mi bila negativna. Kao preporučuju odmah iza stimuliranog ići, zato šta još mjesec dana kao hormoni i stimulacija djeluju. Išao mi je u početku s blazom ( drugi ciklus) ali nisu bas narasle stanice, pa je malo podebljao... ja se zapravo osjećala dobro i sad i prošli mjesec od hormona.  S tim da sam sad dobila samo 2 js, nevezano za stimulaciju. Mislim ako mi bud negativna Beta i ovaj put da ću morati raditi pauzu. A kod kojeg si doktora ? 
> Mislim da sam sad dobila jedno 20 tak Menopura ...i 2 završne inekcije zadnja 2 dana prije štoperice, ne mogu se sjetiti kako se zovu


ja sam u Cita (Split). imala sam blagu stimulaciju ali je isto preporuka kao jedan mjesec pauze iako drzavne bolnice preporucuju 4-6mj pauze.
kod koga si ti?

----------


## lipa02

> Cure ima li koja da ide kod Podobnika sada u postupak?


Mi smo trenutno isto tamo u postupku.

----------


## dreamgirl

Lipa02 jeste vi vec prije imali koji postupak? Na kojem koraku ste sada?

----------


## lipa02

> Lipa02 jeste vi vec prije imali koji postupak? Na kojem koraku ste sada?



Nismo, ovo je prvi put općenito, puna stimulacija, ivf, čekamo transfer. 
Usput, cure, kako ste se ponašale nakon transfera, aktivnosti, posao itd i kakve su obično preporuke?

----------


## shila229

> Nismo, ovo je prvi put općenito, puna stimulacija, ivf, čekamo transfer. 
> Usput, cure, kako ste se ponašale nakon transfera, aktivnosti, posao itd i kakve su obično preporuke?


To ce ti sve reci Davor. Biolog. Veli da nema naprezanja, saginjanja, moze lagane setnje. Paracetamol ako bas dobijemo temperaturu. Ja sam nakon 1. Transfera bila doma 2 dana na GO, ostalo sam normalno isla na posao( uredski) . Doma sam nekako vise odmarala i lagano setala . Nisam sad lezala . Nepotrebno je. Mozes dobiti bolovanje za cekanje bete, ali cak mislim.da je lezanje doma za psihu losije. Cak i poslije ET nismo lezale, odmah se dignule. Samo se ne smijes naprezati... ja sam ostala prva dva dana doma jel su me malo bolili jos jajnici od punkcije

----------


## lipa02

> Cure koje ste kod Podobnika, da  li je moguce ici na folikulimetrije popodne?


Ja sam uvijek išla ujutro,mislim da mi je rečeno da se može negdje do cca 11 sati doći...

*dreamgirl* i *shila229* hvala vam cure  :Smile: 

Ok,znači nakon transfera kakvo takvo mirovanje,pa ćemo vidjeti...nekako sam si posložila u glavi da nemam prevelika očekivanja budući da je prvi put.
Zanima me još da li ste se vi sa biologom čuli samo jednom između punkcije i transfera ili više puta?
Da li se nakon transfera dobivaju još neke injekcije ili smo s tim gotovi nakon punkcije?

Hvala

----------


## dreamgirl

Lipa02 kada ides na transfer? Sto kaze biolog? 
On se javi najcesce dan nakon punkcije i kaze kad je transfer i kakva je situacija. Onda po dogovoru jos koji put. 
Kod mene  sve normalno nakon ET osim naprezanja. Ja nisam dobila nikakve injekcije nakom ET. Da li nekom daju ne znam. Inace sam znala nekada dobiti 
Brevactid kod dr. Lucingera i u Betaplus injekcije progesterona Proluton.

----------


## lipa02

> Lipa02 kada ides na transfer? Sto kaze biolog?


Za dva dana.Čuli smo se jednom,dan nakon punkcije i to je to,javio je koliko se oplodilo i kada je transfer,valjda je onda to to.Razmišljam da bi me valjda netko zvao da nešto nije u redu tj da se nešto prestalo razvijati ili šta god...
Možda glupo pitanje,kako izgleda taj transfer,da li boli?Shvatila sam jedino da je brzo gotovo sve skupa.

U kojoj si ti fazi,nisam uspjela pohvatati?

Svim curkama želim sreću,naravno  :Smile:

----------


## dreamgirl

Ma ne brini, sigurno bi se javili da nesto nije u redu. Svi smo napeti i stalno u nekom iscekivanju i to je normalno  :Smile: 
Transfer je gotov brzo i trebao bi biti bezbolan. Sve skupa par minuta.  Oni sad prakticiraju da se ne lezi nakon ET.
Sretno!
Ako bude sve ok ja cu u prirodnjak ovaj ciklus.

----------


## lipa02

> Ma ne brini, sigurno bi se javili da nesto nije u redu. Svi smo napeti i stalno u nekom iscekivanju i to je normalno 
> Transfer je gotov brzo i trebao bi biti bezbolan. Sve skupa par minuta.  Oni sad prakticiraju da se ne lezi nakon ET.
> Sretno!
> Ako bude sve ok ja cu u prirodnjak ovaj ciklus.


Hvala ti puno,baš je nekako utješno kad ti netko tko je to prošao malo podrobnije objasni  :Smile: 
Vidjet ćemo...kako bude,bude...nekako zaista sumnjam da bilo kome to uspije iz prvog pokušaja,zvuči previše nerealno...
Tebi držim fige da sve bude skroz ok i da uspije!

----------


## mejan

lipa02 sretno!!!  :Klap:  (ima parova kojima je uspjelo iz prve pa zasto ne bi i tebi  :Smile:  )
ja sam nakon ET odmah iduci dan isla raditi iako mislim da ne bi skodilo da sam ostala par dana doma. rekli su mi da ako se primi, primi. jedino su mi rekli da se ne smijem kupati (kupati u kadi ali tusiranje normalno smijes) i da nema nekog velikog naprezanja tipa trcanje i slicno. doduse, prvih par dana se nisam nesto saginjala jer sam osjecala napuhanost ali nakon 4-5 dana jesam. nisu mi rekli da ne smijem. :neznam: 
transfer ne boli nista. barem ne bi trebao. mene su ostavili na lezim nekih 20 min u sali i onda me prebacili u sobu na cca. dva sata. dobila injekciju i doma. (ja nisam kod Podobnika pa ne znam koliko se lezi kod njih)

----------


## lipa02

mejan Hvala puno

----------


## Marija01

Pozdrav, ima li netko info hoce li dr Lucinger biti na godisnjem tijekom blagdana u 12./1.mjesecu? Razmisljam o konzultacijama kod njega, pa bi mi ta info bila vrlo korisna.

----------


## Airad

Pozdrav svima,evo i mene ovdje..  :Smile: 
Da li zna koja od vas koji nacin placanja je moguc kod dr.Lučingera?

Hvalaaaa

----------


## maraa

Ja sam svaki ultrazvuk do punkcije placala 200kn i na dan punkcije dobijes predračun i uplatis drugi dan.. 9500sam platila stimulirani postupak skupa sa smrzlicima.. Nisam pitala nista da li je moguce neko obrocno placanje ako na to mislis no buduci da uplacujes preko banke  njemu na racun ako imas u banci obrocno placanje mislim da bi to bilo isto...

----------


## maraa

> Pozdrav, ima li netko info hoce li dr Lucinger biti na godisnjem tijekom blagdana u 12./1.mjesecu? Razmisljam o konzultacijama kod njega, pa bi mi ta info bila vrlo korisna.


Bio je na godišnjem do 13.01..Nisam ulazila ovdje pa tek sad odgovaram.. Jesi dogovorila konzultacije?

----------


## Airad

Da,za obrocno sam mislila..
A koliko si ti u svojem slucaju potrosika na ljekove dodatne?

----------


## maraa

> Da,za obrocno sam mislila..
> A koliko si ti u svojem slucaju potrosika na ljekove dodatne?


Uf pa dosta... Sve skupa oko 8000kn,dobila sam 10 stanica i 7 embrija...

----------


## Paola2019

Da li netko ima iskustva sa inseminacijom u beta plusu?

----------


## maca2

Zanima me cijena prirodnog ICSI postupka kod dr. Radončića? Išao netko možda nedavno?
Upravo izašla iz neuspješnog stimuliranog postupka, pa razmišljam da odem u prirodnjak. Možda bude i koja folikula više s obzirom na jaku stimulaciju.

----------


## sara79

> Zanima me cijena prirodnog ICSI postupka kod dr. Radončića? Išao netko možda nedavno?
> Upravo izašla iz neuspješnog stimuliranog postupka, pa razmišljam da odem u prirodnjak. Možda bude i koja folikula više s obzirom na jaku stimulaciju.


Ajme maca bas mi je zao. Citala sam na drugoj temi i cekala sam da javis rezultat. 
Inace cutajuci sto si napisala i broj folikula i velicinu mi se nikako nije svidjelo uvodjenje cetrotide bez da te pogledaju taj dan i jos uopce 4 dana od uzv do uzv mi je ono malo previse opusteno.
Sto je na kraju bilo? Jesi to privatno isla ili drzavna bolnica?

Puno sam postupaka prosla dok sam dosla do trudnoce i djeteta ali tebi naklon do poda.
Ako sam dobro vidjela 13 postupaka ukupno si imala. 
Ovo zadnje prije svih pretraga si 4 imala..2015 i 2016?
Tu nije bilo pozitivne bete..biokemijske?

Uvijek kazem najgore je ostati bez transfera ili kad se prekine postupak. Ovako se covjek bar necemu nada.

----------


## maraa

Prirodni postupak je 5000kn.prve konzultacije s ultrazvukom sam platila  800 kn.
Ukoliko imas na punkciji vise od 3 stanice 7400..
Ja,sam isla u stimulirani on je 10000kn...naravno jos plus lijekovi...

----------


## maraa

> Prirodni postupak je 5000kn.prve konzultacije s ultrazvukom sam platila  800 kn.
> Ukoliko imas na punkciji vise od 3 stanice 7400..
> Ja,sam isla u stimulirani on je 10000kn...naravno jos plus lijekovi...


I ako se embriji ostavljaju do 5 dana to je jos plus 1000kn.

----------


## maraa

> Prirodni postupak je 5000kn.prve konzultacije s ultrazvukom sam platila  800 kn.
> Ukoliko imas na punkciji vise od 3 stanice 7400..
> Ja,sam isla u stimulirani on je 10000kn...naravno jos plus lijekovi...


I jos ako se embriji ostavljaju do petog dana plus 1000kn..
Svaka slamka 1000kn i fet 3500...
To je za stimulirani.. Skupo uglavnom.. Nije mi uspjelo ni s 3 transfera iz jednog postupka...

----------


## Iva86

Pozdrav žene..
Jel koja išla na Fet kod Dr. Radončica (Repromed) nedavno ili planira ići, zanima me za embryoglue dal ga dr preporuča,
Molim i iskustva iz drugih klinika ako netko ima sa embryoglue-om

Unaprijed hvala!

----------


## maca2

@sara79
Nažalost nisam niti do transfera došla  :Smile:  Imala 4 js i rekli mi 2.dan da su sve bile nezrele! 
Baš sam ostala šokirana, nikad mi se to nije dogodilo u stimuliranom postupku...ne mogu se otetu dojmu da je bio krivi tajming punkcije i/ili kriva stimulacija.
Nikad pozitivna beta/biokemijska osim dobitnog postupka iz 2010. i prirodne trudnoće 2013.
Možda mi svemir ovim postupkom želi poručiti da je fakat vrijeme da odustanem i maknem se iz MPO priče...:/

----------


## andrea-ri1

Pozdrav zenice! Mozeze mi reci vasa iskustva sa dr. Dmitrovic iz Betaplus klinike?

----------


## bornastra

Ja sam bila u 1.mjesecu na FET-u u Repromedu... niti mi je doktor, a niti sam ja spominjala embryoglue... tak da nažalost ne znam info.

----------


## Slee

Pozdrav zene, zna li netko hoce li se produziti Skvorcu ugovor s HZZO-om? Citam nesto da su u studenom ponistili natjecaj pa me sad strah da ne produze? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shila229

> Pozdrav žene..
> Jel koja išla na Fet kod Dr. Radončica (Repromed) nedavno ili planira ići, zanima me za embryoglue dal ga dr preporuča,
> Molim i iskustva iz drugih klinika ako netko ima sa embryoglue-om
> 
> Unaprijed hvala!


Ja sam bila kod Podobnika, prvi put mi se nije primilo i nije mi stavio embryoglue, drugi put mi se primilo i stavio mi je embryoglue. E sad da li je to neka sreća, nešto se poklopilo ili stvarno je to bilo presudno, stvarno ne znam. Išla sam na ICSI oba puta.... slobodno pitaj ako te nešto zanima još. Uglavnom, pri embriotransferu su to dodali, platila sam mislim 500 kn vise.

----------


## Vaki

Na VV se koristi embryoglue i ne bih rekla da pomaže. Ostala sam trudna kad ga nisam koristila... Mislim da je to čisto kako bismo se bolje osjećale jer smo kao poduzele sve što smo mogle ...

----------


## Loolee

Moja prijateljica je u Podobnika, prije tri dana imala fet i ovaj put joj je stavio embryoglue pa ćemo vidit

----------


## JazzyJazz

Pozdrav svima

----------


## Jolica30

Pozdrav cure svima, zanima me od vas koje idete u polikliniku Skvorc dali ima neka od vas koja je kod njega radila i obradu za potpomognutu, znaci i nalaze, briseve, hormone... Koja je cijena? Spremam se nakon 3 godine krenuti ponovno pa bih sve obavila kod njega ako se to moze.

----------


## Koka0904

Pozdrav cure! Da li je neka bila u Repromeda? Daju li tamo anesteziju kod punkcije?opca, lokalna?

----------


## Iva86

U repromedu daju lokalnu anasteziju kod pukcije koja je uključena u cijenu za opću se mora nadoplatiti 1000kn,

----------


## jejja

Drage sve. Ako ste bile u postupcima u periodu od 19.03 do danas ( ovaj period epidemije) molim vas da nam pomognete i ispunite anketu. 
Cilj ove ankete je prikupiti informacije o iskustvima žena u hrvatskom zdravstvenom sustavu za vrijeme pandemije COVID-19 tijekom postupaka medicinski pomognute oplodnje. Rezultati ankete koristit će se u svrhu objave zajedničkog tematskog izvješća udruge Roda i Pravobraniteljice za ravnopravnost spolova te zagovaranja za zdravstvenu skrb žena temeljenu na dokazima u doba javnozdravstvene krize poput pandemije COVID-19. Hvala 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...mSWjw/viewform

----------


## maca2

Nakon neuspješnih postupaka kod Škvorca (iako smo klinikom i doktorom bili zadovoljni, uvijek radili transfer blastica) 2015./2016. i fijaska u Petrovoj u veljači 2020. (aspiracija 4 nezrele okvire), odlazimo u kliniku IVF u srpnju 2020. Nakon detaljnih konzultacija i određivanja terapije krećem u postupak u kolovozu. Dobivam 10 js, 8 zrelo, mm na dan oplodnje katastrofa spermiogram - crypto

----------


## maca2

Ne znam zašto je forum poslao samo pola mog posta :/
Uglavnom, 3. dan transfer dva osmostanična embrija (ocjena A), dva su bila loša (ocjena D) i jedan B. Taj B je bio perspektivan za zamrznuti 5. dan ali na kraju i od njega ništa.
9. dnt beta = 61, 11. dnt = 191, 13. dnt = 433
S obzirom na moje godine (40) i mm spermiogram crypto mislim da je ovo veliki uspjeh!
Svakako toplo preporučujem kliniku i sva 3 dr. koji tamo rade (susrela sam se sa sva 3 u fazama svog postupka i mogu ih samo pohvaliti od pristupa do stručnosti). I da nisam postigla pozitivnu betu opet bi ih preporučila jer je pristup i odnos koji dobijete nemjerljiv s državnim klinikama u kojima sam bila.

----------


## Tamara@

*Maca2*  ili druge cure koje znaju, zanima me koliko bi me koštao postupak u IVF klinici na Kvatriću preko hzzo-a.. znam da HZZO pokriva postupak, ali znam i da ima nekih stvari koje moraš platiti sam, npr. prve konzultacije i ultrazvuk ali ne znam jel postoji još nešto.. Gledam jel bi si to mogla priuštiti, a nema cjenika na njihovom webu da napravim računicu (kriopohranu vjerojatno plaćaš sam ali to me ne zanima jer nemam baš neke šanse za smrzliće, već drugi troškovi me zanimaju) Molim vas iskustva.
Hvala!

----------


## maca2

Ovisi o stimulaciji. Ali IVF/ICSI je 10500 kn, sa stimulacijom i anestezijom me je ispalo 18600 kn.

----------


## maca2

Prve konzultacije i uzv je 600 kn. Nakon toga je sve (osim stimulacije i anestezije) išlo u ovih 10500 kn. Preko HZZO plaćaš te prve konz/uzv i anesteziju 1200 kn ako uzimaš onu što te skroz uspava, ostalo ti je besplatno.

----------


## Medo2711

Koliko je taj Ivf polik. Skupa,razliku kod Podobnika.Mene kostao postupak 5500 kn + 1600 kn ljekovi..Ali Ivf ima sad preko hzzo,pa treba iskoristi priliku.

----------


## maca2

Nije ništa skuplji od drugih privatnih klinika, ICSI postupci su svuda od 10.000-12.000 kn, a stimulacija tj. lijekovi ovise o dijagnozi, tako da to nije do klinike jer lijekove možete kupiti osobno u ljekarnama (i izvan HR).

----------


## ruska1986

Ja sam bila u IVF(Simunic). Placas prve konzultacije i uvz, poslije ide sve preko HZZOa(svi uvz, terapije, vadjenja krvi,...). Dakle, sve sto spada pod postupak.. Zamrzavanje ne ide preko HZZOa, to placas! Ne znam koliko kosta jer ja nisam imala nista za zamrznut...

----------


## JUHU

Pozdrav svima,

Ja I Muž se opet spremamo na drugi ICSI kod Dr Radincica. Iz prvog imamo djevojcicu pa bismo sad opet jos jedno  :Smile: 
Zna li neko od vas dali se sad sve može ovabiti kod njega sto se pregleda tice jer sjecam se da sam zadnji put neke briseve morala raditi u nekim drugim klinikama.

Pozz  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

Medo molim te da prvo provjeris informacije prije vec bilo sto pises. Sve privatne ivf klinike u Hr imaju vise manje iste cijene. Tu se moze razlikovati dal neka od klinika ima anesteziju ili ne i takve neke sitnice a postupci su li la cijene. Uostalom imaju na stranicama pa se moze vidjeti.

A stimulacija te moze kostati i preko 1000 eura jer sve ovisi o dijagnozi zene.

Za 1600 kn si mogla kupiti 10 menopura mozda a Gonala sigurno nisi za tu cijenu.

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo molim te da prvo provjeris informacije prije vec bilo sto pises. Sve privatne ivf klinike u Hr imaju vise manje iste cijene. Tu se moze razlikovati dal neka od klinika ima anesteziju ili ne i takve neke sitnice a postupci su li la cijene. Uostalom imaju na stranicama pa se moze vidjeti.
> 
> A stimulacija te moze kostati i preko 1000 eura jer sve ovisi o dijagnozi zene.
> 
> Za 1600 kn si mogla kupiti 10 menopura mozda a Gonala sigurno nisi za tu cijenu.


Sta da provjerim,kad sam bila i znam koliko sta kosta.Isla sam privatno na postupak i platila toliko sta sam napisala ivf/icsi.Ja nezam sta ti toliko napadas..oni imaju podobnik druge cijene za gotovinu a druge za kartice..

----------


## sara79

Ajde ti medo malo snizi ton. Nitko te nije napao. Lijepo sam te zamolila da prvo provjeris informacije pa nesto napises.
Uopce nisam pisala za Podobnika vec za sve poliklinike u hr da imaju li la cijene.
I opet te lijepo zamoljavam da pazljivije citas i da ne nastupas s takvim tonom! Hvala, lp

----------


## Vrci

Pa cijene za stimulirani su oko 10 tis od kad sam ja isla prije 7 godina, svugdje isto skoro

----------


## cerepaha

Cure, kontaktirala sam Podobnika u vezi s cijenama za ivf/icsi (njihov cijenik mi je potpuno nejasan). Ovo su mi napisali: Punkcija (2000 kn), ET (1200 kn) i folikulometrije (500 kn) nisu uključene u cijenu. Cijena do 6 oocita (5500 kn) pokriva obradu u embriološkom laboratoriju. Tako da u konačnici ako se dođe do ET iznos je 9.200 kn do 6 oocita + lijekovi, naravno.

----------


## Jolica30

Pozdrav cure, zanima me dali ima nekoga tko ide kod Škvorca? Znate li koliko se ceka na konzultacije?

----------


## Zenii

I mene zanima za Škvorc, imaju li još uvijek aktivan ugovor s HZZO? Je li išao netko nedavno na FET?

----------


## Zenii

E da, i je li netko plaćao čuvanje embrija kod Škvorca?

----------


## Kadauna

> I mene zanima za Škvorc, imaju li još uvijek aktivan ugovor s HZZO? Je li išao netko nedavno na FET?


nisam išla ali znam da ima do kraja godine ugovor s HZZO-om i to 240 stimuliranih, 30 prirodnih ciklusa i 30 blago stimuliranih. 

Kod njega se čuvanje embrija iz takvog postupka NE plaća ali to tek s ovim novim ugovorom, rekla bih, ranije se čuvanje plaćalo i plaća i dalje.

----------


## Inesz

U Poliklinici Škvorc, već mjesecima radi iskusna embriologinja Rakoš koja je ranije radila u Vinogradskoj. Odlična vijest za sve koji idu kod njih u postupke!  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkica

Imaju. Mi smo sad trebali ići al je odgođen  jer folikul nije imao pravilan rast.

----------


## Nicky2013

Pozdrav, ja ću "uletiti" pitanjima koja će Vam biti blentava ali, nigdje ne nalazim odgovor a zaista moram znati  :Smile:  Od pronalaska klinike do trudnoće ako su nam nalazi oboma super koliko obicno prođe? Koliko je sam postupak IVF bolan?

----------


## KajTeBriga

Nicky  :Smile:  Nema pravila, može vam uspjeti prvi pokušaj, možete godinama pokušavati... Kod IVF-a se sve odvija u ciklusima, imaš nekoliko vrsta postupaka, od prirodnih kod kojih se ne dobiva stimulacija, do blago stimuliranih i ful stimuliranih. U potonja dva obično se primaju hormonalne injekcije, pa je bolno koliko dobro podnosiš igle, a najbolniji dio postupka je aspiracija jajnih stanica, koja se u većini slučajeva prakticira pod anestezijom pa prođe skroz bezbolno, ali još ima klinika koje rade bez i tad boli. Sam transfer zametaka nije bolan, ali je malo neugodan jer se radi na pun mjehur. A ostalo 'bolno' bi mogle biti razne nuspojave koje idu posljedično sa stimulacijom, a to je kod svake žene toliko individualno da je doista teško odgovoriti na to... eto  :Smile:  i nema blentavih pitanja, svi smo jednom bili na početku s tisuću upitnika iznad glava, a nekad se i nakon nekoliko godina u MPO priči broj upitnika ne smanjuje  :Grin:

----------


## Inesz

> Pozdrav, ja ću "uletiti" pitanjima koja će Vam biti blentava ali, nigdje ne nalazim odgovor a zaista moram znati  Od pronalaska klinike do trudnoće ako su nam nalazi oboma super koliko obicno prođe? Koliko je sam postupak IVF bolan?


Nicky, kako ti je napisaa KajTeBriga, ne zna se hoće li i iz kojg puta par uspjeti imati dijete.
Ali, jedan od najbitnijih faktora porgnoze rođenje živog djeteta ko IVF-a jesu godine žene. Koliko imaš godina?  :Smile: 

Bolna procedura kod  IVF-a je apsiracija folikula na jajnicima ("punkcija"), ali taj dio se prema pravilima medicinske struke treba na odgovarajući način ženi učiniti bezbolnim (npr. uz kratkotrajnu intavensku svjesnu analgosedaciju).

Dobro došla na foru,.

Piši i pitaj!

----------


## Zenii

Cure, može li mi netko poslati broj moba od dr Škvorca na pm, ne mogu pronaći

----------


## cerepaha

Cure koje ste u Poliklinici IVF preko HZZO-a, gdje se testirate na covid? Imaju li s nekim ugovor ili se moramo same organizirati?

----------


## ruska1986

> Cure koje ste u Poliklinici IVF preko HZZO-a, gdje se testirate na covid? Imaju li s nekim ugovor ili se moramo same organizirati?


Ja sam isla u Andriju Stampar, u drive in. Mislim da nemaju ugovor sa nikim, a uputnicu trazi od svog soc.gin.

----------


## peanut

Pozdrav svima  :Sing: 
Nova sam na forumu. Nakon par godina pokušavanja da dobijemo bebicu/e, odlučujemo se na medicinsku pomoć. Novi i svježi u ovom smo pa svaki vaš savjet je dobrodošao.

Oboje imamo 32 godine, zdravi smo prema klasičnim pregledima (školski  ciklusi, redovne ovulacije, nema cista, nema endometrioze, hormoni uredni / maternica je u RVF položaju - možda otežavajuća okolnost). S obzirom da do trudnoće ne dolazi, problem mora postojati (?) pa ćemo ga probati naći i eliminirati  :Heart:  Malo optimizma za početak.

----------


## peanut

Pozdrav svima  :Sing: 

Nova sam na forumu. Pokušavamo dobiti bebicu/e već par godina, ali bez uspjeha pa se odlučujemo za medicinsku pomoć. Relativno novi i svježi smo u ovom području pa svaki vaš savjet je dobrodošao.

Oboje imamo 32 godine i prema klasičnim pregledima je sve u redu (školski ciklusi, redovne ovulacije, nema cista, nema endometrioze, hormoni uredni / maternica je u RVF položaju - možda otežavajuća okolnost). S obzirom da do trudnoće ne dolazi pokušat ćemo naći problem i, ako ga ima, eliminirati ga (detaljni pregledi). Nadamo se uspjehu, malo optimizma za početak  :Heart: 

Zanima me utječe li koronavirus na vaše postupke (čeka li se duže, mijenja li se što) u privatnim klinikama? S kojom klinikom ste zadovoljni (ako se smije reći)? Čitam aktivno i starije postove da steknem dojmove, ali svaka nova informacija je korisna. 

Lokacija: Zagreb i okolica

Sretno svima!

----------


## cerepaha

Sami trebamo organizirati testiranje, zasad treba negativan test do 48 sati prije početka terapije i prije punkcije, samo za žene.
Tnx, ruska, izvadila sam uputnicu od gina na vrijeme :Smile:

----------


## Eche

> Pozdrav, ja ću "uletiti" pitanjima koja će Vam biti blentava ali, nigdje ne nalazim odgovor a zaista moram znati  Od pronalaska klinike do trudnoće ako su nam nalazi oboma super koliko obicno prođe? Koliko je sam postupak IVF bolan?


Slažem se KajTeBriga, teško je prognozirati koliko će ti vremena trebati, ali ako su vam nalazi oboma super to je već dobar znak!  :Smile: 

Ja sam bila na 2 inseminacije i jednoj izvantjelesnoj u poliklinici IVF i ništa mi nije bilo previše bolno, a jako sam osjetljiva na bol.
S obzirom da sam jako osjetljiva na bol, odmah sam si uzela kratkotrajnu opću anasteziju za apsiraciju jajnika i doktor je rekao da je to bila dobra odluka jer mi se sa jednim jajnikom, zbog lošeg položaja, dosta namučio i da bi me to sigurno boljelo. S obzirom da sam se naplaćala svega i svačega, a da sam izvantjelesnu radila preko HZZO-a, smatrala sam da mi se isplati dati tih 1200kn za anesteziju i opet bih to ponovila.
Osjećaj je kao da si si malo odrijemala i to je to, ideš doma. Nema mučnina, niti vrtoglavica kakvih sam imala kad sam išla na pravu operaciju.

Transfer se radi nekada sa punim mjehurom, a nekada sa praznim, ovisno o doktoru. Meni su rekli "čekajte da vidim koji doktor će raditi transfer pa da vam znam reći dal da se popišate ili ne"  :Smile: 
na kraju sam ga radila sa praznim mjehurom i apsolutno nikakve boli nije bilo.
Injekcije su kao injekcije, meni ih je davao muž, ali nije strašno.

----------


## ruska1986

Super!

----------


## Eche

> Pozdrav svima 
> Nova sam na forumu. Pokušavamo dobiti bebicu/e već par godina, ali bez uspjeha pa se odlučujemo za medicinsku pomoć. Relativno novi i svježi smo u ovom području pa svaki vaš savjet je dobrodošao.
> 
> Oboje imamo 32 godine i prema klasičnim pregledima je sve u redu (školski ciklusi, redovne ovulacije, nema cista, nema endometrioze, hormoni uredni / maternica je u RVF položaju - možda otežavajuća okolnost). S obzirom da do trudnoće ne dolazi pokušat ćemo naći problem i, ako ga ima, eliminirati ga (detaljni pregledi). Nadamo se uspjehu, malo optimizma za početak 
> 
> Zanima me utječe li koronavirus na vaše postupke (čeka li se duže, mijenja li se što) u privatnim klinikama? S kojom klinikom ste zadovoljni (ako se smije reći)? Čitam aktivno i starije postove da steknem dojmove, ali svaka nova informacija je korisna. 
> 
> Lokacija: Zagreb i okolica
> 
> Sretno svima!


Evo s obzirom da sam prosla 3 postupka za vrijeme korona krize kogu ti reci svoje dojmove. Ja imam 33 godine a muz 38. Kod nas je problem sto m ima nesto manji broj pp spermija ali nista alarmantno, no svejedno vec 3 godine ne uspjevamo dobiti bebu.
Odradili smo 2 inseminacije i jednu izvantjelesnu. Izvantjelesna je cak i upalila ali morala sma pobaciti jer se plod prestao razvijati  :Sad:   :Sad:  i sad smo opet na pocetku....

Bila sam u Poliklinici IVF kod dr. Šimunića i on ce ti uglavnom napraviti kaj god ti hoces. Da sam htjela mogla sam odmah i na izvantjelesnu, ali odlucila sam se ici redom pa smo prvo pokusali sa inseminacijom. Sad mi je malo krivo jer smo izgubili i vrijeme i novac i da mogu vratiti vrijeme odmah bih isla na izvantjelesnu.

Korona nije imala nekog utjecaja osim sto pratnja ne moze ici s tobom. Ja sam se malo razocarala u polikliniku IVF jer otkako su poceli raditi preko HZZOa rekli si mi da ne mogu doci na red prije veljace a i veljacu mi ne garantiraju. S obzirom da sam tamo vec pola godine i da sam im ostavila para i para to mi je bilo malo onak....
Sad sam se prebacila na sv Duh, sve je na racun HZZOa, nema cekanja, odmah si na redu, a s obzirom da je krenuo lockdown ne vjerujem niti da ce korona nesto bitno promijeniti.

Eto toliko za sada.
Sretno!

----------


## sara79

Uvijek ce se netko naci da negdje nije zadovoljan poliklinikom i doktorom pa bio to ili dr. Šimunić, dr. Radončić, dr. Lučinger, dr. Alebić, dr. Škvorc itd. Vrlo vaznu ulogu imaju biolozi al njih se rijetko spominje. Vecinom smo ljuti na doktore i sto nam sestre nisu dale termin odmah sutra. U ovoj prici treba imati i te kako dobar embrij i puuuno puuuuuno srece.
Vrlo je teska situacija u zemlji, testovi na covid se zahtjevaju 48 sati prije punkcije sto im apsolutno nista ne znaci i trose se samo tako, farmaceutske tvrtke zaradjuju.
Vi koje necete uskoro 42-gu napuniti i idete preko hzzo-a za jedan mj/ciklus se nista nece dogoditi. Jer bas onda kada forsirate dobijete kontra efekt.
Tek mi je 7-mi ivf postupak bio dobitni. Godisnje sam isla na 2 stimulirana i nikada nisam imala smrznutih embrija.
U zadnji dobitni sam otisla onako bez ikakvog planiranja, ono ajmo probati jos jednom, u 39-oj god.
Sretno cure  :Smile:

----------


## ruska1986

Ja sam bila kod Simunica dva puta i imam samo rijeci hvale! Meni je isto rekao da mozemo probat sa inseminacijom, ako zelimo, ali da je to, po njemu, gubljenje vremena. Svejedno mi je prepustio odluku i odlucili smo se odmah za IVF. Medjutim, stvari su se zakomplicirale malo pa smo prvi put ipak morali odradit inseminaciju. Sta se tice cekanja, dosta cura je bilo vec u postupku i sada cekaju opet termin! Oni ni ne znaju da li slij godine uopce rade sa HZZOom a vec imaju dosta ugovorenih postupaka tako da treba imati strpljenja i ne ocekivati cuda, u smislu da ce se odmah dobiti termin, jer su stvarno krcati. Uostalom, odmah kazu kako stvari stoje i kada bi termin mogao biti, tako da je na nama da odlucimo da li smo spremni toliko cekati... Ja imam samo rijeci hvale za sve tamo! Jedno zaista savrseno iskustvo(koliko moze biti savrseno, obzirom kroz sta prolazimo).

----------


## maca2

Također mogu pohvaliti IVF kliniku i njihove doktore (sva 3 su bila uključena u moj zadnji/dobitni postupak). Biologica (mislim da je Matea) je bila vrlo ljubazna i pristupačna, od 11 IVF-ova koje sam imala tijekom svog MPO staža ovo je prvi put da je embriolog sjeo s nama pola sata i sve nam je objasnila; kako, zašto, šanse uspjeha, što bi mogli još napraviti u slučaju neuspjeha.  Trenutno sam u 16 tt. i vodim ju kod njih, kod dr. Grbavca. Naravno, svatko "svog konja" hvali. Ja sam promijenila nekoliko klinika u svojim postupcima, jedino sam Petrovom bila baš nezadovoljna. Postupak sam prošla u kolovozu, korone je bilo ali ne u ovom opsegu. Koliko znam trenutno niti ne primaju pacijentice preko HZZO jer su sve postupke potrošili, a novi ugovor ide iduće godine (ako ga bude).

----------


## lotus5

Je li netko nedavno bio na IVFu u Poliklinici IVF preko hzzo.a? Što je pokriveno a što nije u cijelom postupku?

----------


## ruska1986

> Je li netko nedavno bio na IVFu u Poliklinici IVF preko hzzo.a? Što je pokriveno a što nije u cijelom postupku?


Ja sam bila u osmom mjesecu i pokriveno je sve:terapija, pregledi, ultrazvuci, vadjenje krvi, ... dok traje postupak. Placaju se prve konzultacije. Meni je receno da se placa i zamrzavanje, ali cini mi se da su cure, koje su isle poslije mene, rekla da se zamrzavanje isto ne placa(kad sam ja bila, HZZO im jos to nije pokrivao). Aspiracija se radi tako da dobijes intravenzono koktel lijekova, a ako zelis bas anesteziju, to se onda placa 1200 kn. Ja ju nisam uzimala i sve je bilo ok, a imala sam 21 folikul. I nisu sigurni da li ce obnovit ugovor sa HZZOom slijedece godine.

----------


## cerepaha

> Također mogu pohvaliti IVF kliniku i njihove doktore (sva 3 su bila uključena u moj zadnji/dobitni postupak). Biologica (mislim da je Matea) je bila vrlo ljubazna i pristupačna, od 11 IVF-ova koje sam imala tijekom svog MPO staža ovo je prvi put da je embriolog sjeo s nama pola sata i sve nam je objasnila; kako, zašto, šanse uspjeha, što bi mogli još napraviti u slučaju neuspjeha.  Trenutno sam u 16 tt. i vodim ju kod njih, kod dr. Grbavca. Naravno, svatko "svog konja" hvali. Ja sam promijenila nekoliko klinika u svojim postupcima, jedino sam Petrovom bila baš nezadovoljna. Postupak sam prošla u kolovozu, korone je bilo ali ne u ovom opsegu. Koliko znam trenutno niti ne primaju pacijentice preko HZZO jer su sve postupke potrošili, a novi ugovor ide iduće godine (ako ga bude).


Maca2, poslala sam ti pp

----------


## Inesz

> Ja sam bila u osmom mjesecu i pokriveno je sve:terapija, pregledi, ultrazvuci, vadjenje krvi, ... dok traje postupak. Placaju se prve konzultacije. Meni je receno da se placa i zamrzavanje, ali cini mi se da su cure, koje su isle poslije mene, rekla da se zamrzavanje isto ne placa(kad sam ja bila, HZZO im jos to nije pokrivao). Aspiracija se radi tako da dobijes intravenzono koktel lijekova, a ako zelis bas anesteziju, to se onda placa 1200 kn. Ja ju nisam uzimala i sve je bilo ok, a imala sam 21 folikul. I nisu sigurni da li ce obnovit ugovor sa HZZOom slijedece godine.


Puno je žena pisalo HZZO-u radi naplate konzultacija iz kojih se kreće u postupak u toj klinici, naplate analiza hormona tijekom postupka, svjesne intravenozne analgosedacije (dovoljno da se kod aspiracije ne trpi bol) - tumačenje pravnika iz HZZO-a je da bi to sve trebalo biti bez naplate za pacijente za postupke ugovorene s privatnim klinikama.

----------


## ruska1986

> Puno je žena pisalo HZZO-u radi naplate konzultacija iz kojih se kreće u postupak u toj klinici, naplate analiza hormona tijekom postupka, svjesne intravenozne analgosedacije (dovoljno da se kod aspiracije ne trpi bol) - tumačenje pravnika iz HZZO-a je da bi to sve trebalo biti bez naplate za pacijente za postupke ugovorene s privatnim klinikama.


Znaci, konzultacije se isto ne bi trebale naplacivati ili ?

----------


## Vrci

E bila sam slučajno kod Skvorca i cula da je rekao da je od 1.4.prosle godine i anestezija u HZZO postupku pokrivena 
Doduse ne znam koja,jel kratkotrajna opća

----------


## Inesz

Škvorc je tu korektan. Ne naplaćuje sve što stigne od žena u postupcima preko HZZO-a.

----------


## fenix1

Pozdrav
citali smo dosta info i recenzija, gledamo gdje ici na prvi IVF privatno. Vazemo beta plus ili ivf poloklinika ili ivf centar lucinger
stvarno bi htjeli neku preporuku za neku doktoricu koja bi bila razumna, imamo malo posebnu situaciju. Svaki savjet dobrodosao
varira puno uspješnost između tih poliklinika? ima netko podatke mozda?
hvala unaprijed

----------


## fenix1

ima netko preporuku izmedju IVF poliklinike u Zg ili Beta plus ili kod IVF Lucinger?
jel uspjesnost se dosta razlikuju ili? stvarno nam treba neka DR. koja je razumna i imam zivce s nama zbog malo posebne situacije
Hvala unaprijed

----------


## Vrci

Doktorica Dmitrovic iz Betaplusa je nama super sagledala situaciju, bas cjelokupno sve.

Tako da bih ja nju trazila.

Lucinger mi dao dojam rada na traci,al mozda vise nije tako. Uglavnom nije mi bio tako detaljan

----------


## snelly85

Pozdrav,cure.Vracam se nakon 3.5godine u ove vode po jos jednu mrvu.
Sve pise u potpisu,asada je situacija da se amh spusti na 3.6pmol/l,a fsh 12.4.Ponovno bi isli kod Skvorca.Nalazi hormona sustari 6.mj ali nosta se drasticno nije promijenilo.Mislitebli da ima smisla se narucit na konzultacije sa tim "starim"nalazima ili da ipak vadim nove?
Ima li tko kod Skvorca da mi kaze kakva je tamo sada situacija?

----------


## Zenii

Snelly85, nazovi i pitaj, najbolje odmah dr Škvorca. U 12 mjesecu su odgađali konzultacije zbog epidemije. Sad su opet veliki brojevi pa pitaj kako rade i usput što da pripremim od nalaza. Meni se čini ok,ako su stari do 6 mjeseci

----------


## Zenii

Pripremiš....

----------


## zrinkica

> Pozdrav,cure.Vracam se nakon 3.5godine u ove vode po jos jednu mrvu.
> Sve pise u potpisu,asada je situacija da se amh spusti na 3.6pmol/l,a fsh 12.4.Ponovno bi isli kod Skvorca.Nalazi hormona sustari 6.mj ali nosta se drasticno nije promijenilo.Mislitebli da ima smisla se narucit na konzultacije sa tim "starim"nalazima ili da ipak vadim nove?
> Ima li tko kod Skvorca da mi kaze kakva je tamo sada situacija?


Rade normalno.

----------


## sladja01

Molila bi info...da li je netko prelazio iz drzavne bolnice u neku privatnu kliniku koja ima ugovor sa HZZO-om? Koja je procedura, pokriva li njima HZzo i neke pretrage prije samog kretanja u postupak? Planiram poslati mail nekome od njih, ali da cujem prije neka iskustva...

----------


## zrinkica

> Molila bi info...da li je netko prelazio iz drzavne bolnice u neku privatnu kliniku koja ima ugovor sa HZZO-om? Koja je procedura, pokriva li njima HZzo i neke pretrage prije samog kretanja u postupak? Planiram poslati mail nekome od njih, ali da cujem prije neka iskustva...


Nazoveš i pitaš za konzultacije,  koje  ćeš vjerojatno morati platiti. Kad budeš na konzultacijama pitaš za postupak preko hzzo i onda će ri reci detalje. Uputnice za sve pretrage daje ginekolog tako da bez obzira da li ideš privatno ili ne imaš pravo na to.

----------


## lotus5

Mi bili u Poliklinici IVF preko HZZOa s time da smo sve nalaze imali od prije. Platili konzultacije, ultrazvuk i kontrolni spermiogram. IVF postupak i lijekove pokrila uputnica. Mislim da se konkretno kod njih FET plaća.

----------


## sladja01

Slala sam mail u IVF, napisali su mi da se mora naručiti na konzultacije i onda upisati na listu čekanja i da su do srpnja popunjeni. I da Hzzo pokriva trošak lijekova i postupka MPO. Za fet sam čitala da se posebno plaća.  A kako ste zadovoljni s njima?

----------


## lotus5

Dijagnoza idiopatska neplodnost, uspjeli smo iz prve. (iako nisam nešto previše dobro reagirala na terapiju tako da to što smo dobili smo i vratili, bez materijala za zamrzavanje) 
Što se tiče liječnika, usluge, komunikacije s klinikom- sve 5.

----------


## lotus5

Na konzultacijama smo bili u prosincu, početkom siječnja nas upisali na listu za ožujak.

----------


## sladja01

Hvala na info, znaci oni priznaju sve nalaze, hormone, s gram..ili se bar to mora ponoviti kod njih ako znate?

----------


## lotus5

Mi smo kod njih ponavljali spermiogram jer nam je jedino taj nalaz bio malo stariji ali nedavno je cura u Rodinoj grupi na fejsu pisala ja mislim da priznaju spermiogram. Kako god, pitajte ih, dobit ćete odgovor na sve.

----------


## Ruza_rozita

Pozdrav svima! Nova sam na forumu, a i tek sam nedavno krenula s MPO. No, barem godina imam, 37,5. Trenutacno sam u postupcima u bolnici, no kako nemamo dijagnozu (idiopati) i najizglednije je da razlog za neuspjeh lezi u mojim jajnim stanicama, tako ja imam strah od izgubljenog vremena i zelim "pucati iz svih topova". Razmisljam se o odlasku i u privatnika, barem na konzultacije a i u nadi da ce mozda protokoli biti vise prilagodeni pacijentu i manje "standardizirani" nego u bolnicima, gdje je ipak veci broj pacijenta po ustanovi.
U Zagrebu sam, i razmisljala sam se pronjuskati u Betiplus ili u Poliklinici IVF, prvenstveno jer sam vidila da imaju opcije preko HZZO-a.
Imate li kakvih preporuka,  a pogotovo za moj slucaj gdje su godine zene najvjerojatniji krivac? Naravno, ne mora biti ni jedna od ove dvije klinike..
Također, ako postoji kakva tema koja se bavi nama kojima vrijeme curi, a ispod 39+ smo, molim vas da me tamo uputite.
Hvala i sretno svima!

----------


## Ruza_rozita

Pozdrav svima! Nova sam na forumu, a i tek sam nedavno krenula s MPO. No, barem godina imam, 37,5. Trenutacno sam u postupcima u bolnici, no kako nemamo dijagnozu (idiopati) i najizglednije je da razlog za neuspjeh lezi u mojim jajnim stanicama, tako ja imam strah od izgubljenog vremena i zelim "pucati iz svih topova". Razmisljam se o odlasku i u privatnika, barem na konzultacije a i u nadi da ce mozda protokoli biti vise prilagodeni pacijentu i manje "standardizirani" nego u bolnicima, gdje je ipak veci broj pacijenta po ustanovi.
U Zagrebu sam, i razmisljala sam se pronjuskati u Betiplus ili u Poliklinici IVF, prvenstveno jer sam vidila da imaju opcije preko HZZO-a.
Imate li kakvih preporuka,  a pogotovo za moj slucaj gdje su godine zene najvjerojatniji krivac? Naravno, ne mora biti ni jedna od ove dvije klinike..
Također, ako postoji kakva tema koja se bavi nama kojima vrijeme curi, a ispod 39+ smo, molim vas da me tamo uputite.
Hvala i sretno svima!

----------

